# Birchbox - The April boxes



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/april2012-box?limit=all

There are 58 unique items as of 4/10/2012.
Alima Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Petite Cologne Absolue
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15
Befine Exfoliating Cleanser
Befine Gentle Cleanser
Befine Night Cream
BENTA BERRY G-1 Exfoliating Facial Cleanser
Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go
dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf
Dropps Laundry Detergent
Erno Laszlo Active pHelityl Soap
Harvey Prince Yogini
Hollywood Fashion SecretsÂ® Hollywood Fashion TapeÂ®
J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
June Jacobs Perfect Pumpkin Enzyme Polish
Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream
Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream
Kahinaâ„¢ Giving Beauty Argan Oil
Kahinaâ„¢ Giving Beauty Facial Lotion
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© du Hammam LIV GRN C2C Fragrance Collection in Natural
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Marula â€“ The Leakey Collectionâ„¢ Omega Rich Pure Marula Oil
MicrodermaMittÂ® Body Mitt
MicrodermaMittÂ® Face Mitt
OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne
Orofluido Elixir
Pangea Organics Eye Cream
Pangea Organics Facial Scrub
Pangea Organics Lip Balm
PÃ¼r Minerals 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer
Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black
SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil
stila Smoky Eye Shadow
tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint
Vapour Organic Beauty Elixir Lipgloss
Vapour Organic Beauty Siren Lipstick
WEIâ„¢ High Performance Face Treatment Pad Collection
Weleda Pomegranate Firming Day Cream
Weleda Pomegranate Firming Night Cream
â€™wichcraft Granola
willaâ„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer
willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes
willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash
Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Brightening Facial Towelettes
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Zoya TRUE Spring Collection 
As of March 25 none of the place holders for April have been uploaded.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box3 - not up yet

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box5

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box6

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box7

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box8

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box9

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box10

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box12

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box13

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box14

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box15

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box16

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box17

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box18

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box19 - not up yet

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box20

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box21

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box22

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box23

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box24

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box25

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box26

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box28

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box30

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box31

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box33

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box34

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box35



Box 1



Box 2



Box 3



Box 4



Box 5



Box 6



Box 7



Box 8



Box 9



Box 10



Box 11



Box 12



Box 13



Box 14



Box 15



Box 16



Box 17



Box 18
NO IMAGE
Box 19



Box 20



Box 21



Box 22



Box 23



Box 24



Box 25



Box 26



Box 27



Box 28



Box 29



Box 30



Box 31



Box 32
  

As of the 26th the pages are now 404ing through box 25.

As of April 9 there are 35 box variations listed though some pages are still 404ing.

As of April 10 there are 32 box variations with boxes 3 and 19 still not up while a few more still don't have the products actually listed.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 27, 2012)

I will be away on vacation when my april box arrives. I wish it was coming before vacation so I could bring my new samples with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

Here we go again! Its like I haven't even had the chance to get over the excitement of my last box(es) because I ended up with three. I don't think any month will ever beat March 2012 for me in terms of birchbox, lol.


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

I've only gotten 2 boxes so far. Loved both of them. Here's to hoping that the third one will be a charm.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

Yay! I just finished reviewing my March box and loved it! Can't wait to see what is next!


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 27, 2012)

I should be getting my renewal email soon I think. I signed up last April (got my first box in May).


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am excited for this month's box. I am keeping my seond account for now, so it will be interesting to see if I get 2 different boxes. I tried to make my profiles a little different, but still 'me' so hopefully I get things I want. I got the email saying you get x amount of points for spending so much on the March items and had to delete it immediately, before it was too late. I am trying really hard to accumulate enough points to get the Annick Goutal perfume Petite Cherie at a reasonable price.


----------



## Lychae (Mar 27, 2012)

Woop! Hopefully it has make up in it this time! I love skincare samples but holy smokes..I need samples of some makeup.


----------



## cclayson (Mar 27, 2012)

It will be hard to top the March box. I loved every bit of it! Although I traded for the Tarte in "lucky", and is so not for me. Has anyone been successful in using it? I would love to see someone wearing it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be hard to top the March box. I loved every bit of it! Although I traded for the Tarte in "lucky", and is so not for me. Has anyone been successful in using it? I would love to see someone wearing it!



I love it! Probably more than the one I have in amused. I put purlisse over it though, because it looks too dry otherwise.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, I like mine. I wear it maybe 2 times a week. Its definitely a bold look, but I wear my Tarte Lipsurgence in Peaceful over it to tone it down and make it glossy.

I dont wear it on its own.



> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be hard to top the March box. I loved every bit of it! Although I traded for the Tarte in "lucky", and is so not for me. Has anyone been successful in using it? I would love to see someone wearing it!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder if this year's April box is going to be full of natural products for Earth Day like last year's green box.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2012)

Make sure your lips aren't chapped! I use a lip scrub before I want to use it. It also looks super blah and dry on its own, so I like to put the Urban Decay lip junkie gloss in Midnight Cowboy over it. 
 



> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be hard to top the March box. I loved every bit of it! Although I traded for the Tarte in "lucky", and is so not for me. Has anyone been successful in using it? I would love to see someone wearing it!


----------



## erinkins (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going to *try* not to peek this month.. But it probably won't end up happening.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! I am still overwhelmed by the awesomeness of last (this) month's box! I'm so excited to get two this month and love birchbox!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't wait for this month! I will be getting ready to go on vacation about the time the boxes go live and will be on vacation when I get it so I am hoping it will be a surprise to me, even though I will probably log in and peek while I am gone haha.

To me, I have ups and downs with BB and it seems to go every other month so since March was so awesome, April might be kinda blah for me but I have 2 accounts now! WOO!!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope April is a good one since I canceled every other subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 27, 2012)

This will be my 4th month with Birchbox, and I havent been disappointed yet.   I have 2 subscriptions coming to me again this month.  I can feel my anticipation rising already!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 27, 2012)

Its official - I'm obsessed with Birchbox.  Last month I signed up for a 2nd sub so I could receive both a regular and a Teen Vogue Birchbox, and also because I just wanted two subscriptions.  I'm now on the waiting list for a 3rd subscription.  I hope I can get in time for the April boxes!  If so, I'll get 3 this month.  The new subscribers seem to get a mix of old and new samples, and there are quite a few things from last month that I didnt get in my box, so maybe I will get to sample some of them by signing up for a new subscription.  I loved both my regular and my TV box, but there were just so many great products in the March boxes!  I'll have 3 Birchboxes for April, and then cancel one of my subs and keep just the first 2.
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my 4th month with Birchbox, and I havent been disappointed yet.   I have 2 subscriptions coming to me again this month.  I can feel my anticipation rising already!


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 27, 2012)

It's good to know I'm not the only one obsessing.  I found myself thinking the other day "oooh March is almost over...new Birchbox soon!"


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 28, 2012)

Ohhhhhh that would be awesome! I'm all about trying more organic/natural beauty products.  
 

 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if this year's April box is going to be full of natural products for Earth Day like last year's green box.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 28, 2012)

I have the Tarte in Lucky and it looks pretty natural on me. But I'm very pale, with NW15 skintone. Basically I have to wear the palest shade in everything, but I have a warm skintone, so a lot of the palest colors are too yellow or orange for me. 

The color Lucky looks like a pale "little girl pink" on me. It just do one coat on my lips though, I don't make it super opaque or anything. My natural lip color is very pigmented though, I have fairly dark pink lips, so it doesn't look like a bright hot pink on me because of that. But I do think it's kind of an odd color and would never have picked it out for myself. I would have picked Joy out and I still wish I had gotten that one instead.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be hard to top the March box. I loved every bit of it! Although I traded for the Tarte in "lucky", and is so not for me. Has anyone been successful in using it? I would love to see someone wearing it!




I wear and love Lucky!  I have it on in both of these two pics with nothing under or over it, I think it looks pretty natural on my coloring, just a couple of shades lighter than my lips naturally.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 28, 2012)

It seems like every brand is coming out with a more natural line now.  If they are doing a green box again, it wouldn't be too difficult.



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhhhhh that would be awesome! I'm all about trying more organic/natural beauty products.


----------



## cclayson (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, it looks completely natural on you!


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, wow - Lucky looks great on you! It looked like clown makeup on me. I bought Peaceful and that is a much better choice for my coloring.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

yousoldtheworld, how on earth do you get your lips so smooth and awesome? (Creepy question, I know!) Mine always look flaky and cracked unless I'm wearing 5 lbs of lip balm, and I've tried exfoliating them. I think Lucky might look decent on me if I could get past the chunks of grossness.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Excited for this month! This will be my 11th month with Birchbox, upgrading to a yearly membership later. Do you think they'll do an earth day-type box like last year?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

I dont see why not, Earth Day is only once a year, surely they can find enough organic/natural products for one month. To keep it a tradition, I think they should.



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excited for this month! This will be my 11th month with Birchbox, upgrading to a yearly membership later. Do you think they'll do an earth day-type box like last year?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL!  I just do weekly sugar and honey scrubs, and I wear lip balm constantly. I do avoid petroleum based products for the most part, and the only time I usually have dryness issues with them is when I haven't been drinking enough fluids. I've never had many lip issues...the rest of my skin, on the other hand, forget about it - tiniest bit of stress and I break out like crazy.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yousoldtheworld, how on earth do you get your lips so smooth and awesome? (Creepy question, I know!) Mine always look flaky and cracked unless I'm wearing 5 lbs of lip balm, and I've tried exfoliating them. I think Lucky might look decent on me if I could get past the chunks of grossness.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG it looks so awesome on you!! Mine looks baby pink and so weird.. Jealous!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL!  I just do weekly sugar and honey scrubs, and I wear lip balm constantly.  I've never had many lip issues...the rest of my skin, on the other hand, forget about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess the secret to being able to wear that shade is being super pale with pinky undertones.  Don't worry - actual lipstick (in noticeable shades, anyway) makes me look like an idiot, so I can't wear it even though I love it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

lol well any super pale ppl out there with pink undertones want a Tarte in Lucky, I have 1 up for trade with pics on the trade thread.. I would like one in any of the other colors on the BB website.

It is unused and opened only to take pics of the color. I ended up with 2 Luckys and one Peaceful from this months BirchBoxes.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 28, 2012)

i cant wait for aprils box!!! i am hoping for a lilttle more makeup.. i cant use anymore skincare, im already starting to break out a little.  i had to buy juicy blemish wash with my points to counteract all the different creams i have been using...


----------



## erinkins (Mar 28, 2012)

In case you guys wanted to know, Urban Decay's got a 77 shadow giveaway on their facebook! Here's the link!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

Bad Erin! BAD!! LOL I was keeping that a secret! LOL Trying to improve my odds. LMAO


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 28, 2012)

posting for later


----------



## missionista (Mar 28, 2012)

I was on the BB site, and noticed some Gloss Moderne products under the "New" section.  Were these products there before, and I just missed them? Or is it a hint for what's to come in April?  All conjecture, I know, but fun to think about.


----------



## erinkins (Mar 28, 2012)

Hahaha, I was contemplating whether to post about it or not. And then I decided to be generous and post. 




 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bad Erin! BAD!! LOL I was keeping that a secret! LOL Trying to improve my odds. LMAO


----------



## cclayson (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's the lucky on me. Excuse the face, no other makeup on... I'm not sure if I can pull this off or not.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL Well I'm glad you posted it because who knows... maybe one of our members will win it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HopieBopie (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, so this is my first forum, and my first Birchbox was last month (the teen vogue box).  I basically stalked this forum last month because i was wondering what the BB process was like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm wondering: are all the box's this awesome? and has anyone else noticed that there's a TON of items in the new section of the BB shop that are tea, or tea related?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the lucky on me. Excuse the face, no other makeup on... I'm not sure if I can pull this off or not.



it looks super cute! You can definitely pull it off.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I finally got Lucky to not look gross on me. Of course, the lip gloss I used over it (the tiny rosy Sephora birthday present from ??) tastes horrible. I think it's gone bad, so I quickly wiped off my face and put some good lip balm on by itself.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

> Okay, so this is my first forum, and my first Birchbox was last month (the teen vogue box).  I basically stalked this forum last month because i was wondering what the BB process was like!  I'm wondering: are all the box's this awesome? and has anyone else noticed that there's a TON of items in the new section of the BB shop that are tea, or tea related?


 Nooooo Please no tea! Not everyone is obsessed with tea bb!!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't see any teas that haven't been there before.


----------



## HopieBopie (Mar 28, 2012)

okay just wondering and do you get teas a lot in birchboxes? because i'm not a tea person, and they have a lot in the shop.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't, but I've only been receiving their boxes since February. You can always trade them in the trade thread if you don't want them.


----------



## HopieBopie (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay cool, i'll check it out if i get some!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so this is my first forum, and my first Birchbox was last month (the teen vogue box).  I basically stalked this forum last month because i was wondering what the BB process was like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm wondering: *are all the box's this awesome?* and has anyone else noticed that there's a TON of items in the new section of the BB shop that are tea, or tea related?


To be honest, sometimes yes and sometimes no. Sometimes the products they send out are AMAZING and sometimes complete duds. The thing that makes up for the duds is the fact they have a great perks system in place - each item you get and review you get 10 pts and for every 100 pts you earn that equals $10 off their shop which means potentially FREE stuff!


----------



## HopieBopie (Mar 28, 2012)

how do you review stuff you get??? like is there somewhere you go on the website to get the review?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tutorial: How to review your Birchbox for points


----------



## HopieBopie (Mar 28, 2012)

awesome thanks! this has made my week, because i'm a total mooch and i was wondering how to get more points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

lol I have noticed that as well! whas up with that? I dont drink tea and I have maybe one friend who does 
 



> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay just wondering and do you get teas a lot in birchboxes? because i'm not a tea person, and they have a lot in the shop.


----------



## HopieBopie (Mar 28, 2012)

How long have you been getting BB? and have you gotten tea in them before? i'd try them if they looked okay or different, but i usually don't drink it (Like, not even normal iced tea)



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I have noticed that as well! whas up with that? I dont drink tea and I have maybe one friend who does


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 28, 2012)

January was my first box, and I have been lucky and havent gotten any teas yet. I have 2 BB subscriptions now though, so the odds went up and I will probably end up with some soon. I think they are usually the lifestyle extra in the box, not one of the main items. 
 



> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long have you been getting BB? and have you gotten tea in them before? i'd try them if they looked okay or different, but i usually don't drink it (Like, not even normal iced tea)
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

The teas are indeed a lifestyle "bonus". I've received food items in the past and it's always listed as a bonus.


----------



## missionista (Mar 28, 2012)

All the teas I see on the website in the "New" section were things that came as part of the regular (not Teen Vogue) March boxes.

This is more conjecture, but they mentioned the Vera Wang cosmetics line would be launching in April.  Do you think we'll get any of the new Vera Wang stuff?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the teas I see on the website in the "New" section were things that came as part of the regular (not Teen Vogue) March boxes.
> 
> This is more conjecture, but they mentioned the Vera Wang cosmetics line would be launching in April.  Do you think we'll get any of the new Vera Wang stuff?



I thought that was a Kohl's exclusive (though I could be wrong), so I sorta doubt it.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 28, 2012)

I had tea in my regular Birchbox for March from a brand called Tea Forte that focuses on different areas of skin repair. I am a tea person, so I didn't mind. They were actually a really good quality! xD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, if any of you non-tea people want to send your tea to me, I would not mind that one bit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

LoL, ditto! I always drink tea at night. Caffeinated plz.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been getting Birchboxes since May, and this was the first time I have received tea.  I believe the April box before that one (the one right before I signed up) had Zhena's Gypsy Tea.  There are always a whole bunch of different boxes, though, so there might have been tea in a box some month when I did not receive any.  I am a tea drinker, but I'm particular about my tea, so I go back and forth between hoping for tea (because *yum*!) and for not tea (because picky, picky princess).


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 29, 2012)

> Well, if any of you non-tea people want to send your tea to me, I would not mind that one bit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Remind me if I ever get tea. Ick.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

Omg... seven points away from $70 in BB points! I want to go shopping so badly!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg... seven points away from $70 in BB points! I want to go shopping so badly!



I'm at 20 points till $60, so I feel your pain, sugar!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 29, 2012)

It would be cool if we could transfer points to someone else. I have 648 and to be honest, there's not much in their store I want to get full size of


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It would be cool if we could transfer points to someone else. I have 648 and to be honest, there's not much in their store I want to get full size of



Well, remember, you can use points to defray subscription costs if you go annual or buy a gift sub!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It would be cool if we could transfer points to someone else. I have 648 and to be honest, there's not much in their store I want to get full size of


I believe you can. Email Paulina about it.


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It would be cool if we could transfer points to someone else. I have 648 and to be honest, there's not much in their store I want to get full size of



You can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just email or call Birchbox 




. My mom and I both had an account and they transferred the points from hers to mine without a problem-so I'm sure they can give it to whomever wants those points! $60--lucky lucky to whomever gets them~


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing service if that's true. I'm impressed! But Birchbox always kind of impresses me, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

omg YOU GUYS HAVE SOME PATIENCE! I JUST WANT TO HOLD OUT UNTIL I HAVE 400 POINTS AND THEN I AM GOING SHOPPING. I ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WANT TO GET BUT IT WILL BE A FEW MONTHS BEFORE I GET THERE



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is me in my Tarte Lucky, nothing over it.

I may be a bit dark for the color but I still like it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

Really? I dint know that! AWESOME

 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think am going to do that with my accounts in August, I wonder how many points I will have by then! yey!



> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it looks great! 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me in my Tarte Lucky, nothing over it.
> 
> I may be a bit dark for the color but I still like it.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope April is a good one since I canceled every other subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I hear you! I cancelled all but BB, QVC and Sindulge ( I'm getting the 1 cent box this month, so definitely not quitting yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).   Unlike most others, my March BB wasn't a wow for me, and Feb was a real stinkeroo. I'm staying on at this point mainly because of the coupons and points.

It felt really nice when I took the $ not spent on all the other subs and bought myself some "lust" items instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it looks great!


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had tea in my regular Birchbox for March from a brand called Tea Forte that focuses on different areas of skin repair. I am a tea person, so I didn't mind. They were actually a really good quality! xD



Yeah I loved them too. I already bought the full-size box of the cherry marzipan. Actually I think Ill go make a cup right now...


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, I'm tempted to use my points towards an annual...


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think am going to do that with my accounts in August, I wonder how many points I will have by then! yey!


Definitely!! It's awesome! Paulina is the BEST--like no kidding ^___^


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 29, 2012)

> Yeah I loved them too. I already bought the full-size box of the cherry marzipan. Actually I think Ill go make a cup right now...


 Haha! I bought 6 boxes of it from Amazon. Drinking a cup right now....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it looks great!


 Me, too! Natural with a little sass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I loved them too. I already bought the full-size box of the cherry marzipan. Actually I think Ill go make a cup right now...



and I've only got two tea bags left in my box of cucumber mint!  I love the idea that the teas are packed with antioxidants, so I've been drinking them every day.  I may have to order another one...  too bad the lychee coconut is sold out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 29, 2012)

Have you guys been to Teavana? Their herbal teas are soooooo good.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys been to Teavana? Their herbal teas are soooooo good.



I drink samurai chai every day. Their teas are the best.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 29, 2012)

I cant wait for this month.  I am so sad, I never got my March birchbox.  Post office lost mine.  I called Birchbox and they gave me 200 point because of it. I am really happy with birchbox.  I have around 600pt.  I am really bad at shopping.  I will change my mind in less then a few second so i add and delete from my cart all the time.  I cant wait to see what I will be getting for April.


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys been to Teavana? Their herbal teas are soooooo good.



Im the as***** who goes by Teavana 5x just to drink 20 of their samples and never buy. I love their cold fruit roobios.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Im the as***** who goes by Teavana 5x just to drink 20 of their samples and never buy. I love their cold fruit roobios.



omg when they mix the strawberry lemonade and blueberry ones, I'm there at least 6 or 7 times lmao.


----------



## Francesca Rae (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It would be cool if we could transfer points to someone else. I have 648 and to be honest, there's not much in their store I want to get full size of


that is purely amazing!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

haha yes the blueberry and strawberry mix! Every time Im there I say Im going to buy it, but then I look at the prices and go running. Well carefully since I dont want to knock over their 200 dollar tea pots...


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Mar 29, 2012)

I am a tea lover! In my 15 months of BB I have only received one tea sample which was the Zhena Gypsy which I am in love with.

As for points, try to hold out if you can because it is so worth it! I recently hit 700 points ($70) and combined it with my 15 month loyalty coupon (20%) and got a lot of awesome things (just my opinion) that I had been wanting. I paid nothing for this order:

Zoya Nail Polish Remover

Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads

Juice Beauty Blemish Serum

Tea Forte Cherry Marzipan Tea (All of your amazing reviews convinced me that I had to try it and I love it)

Debra Lippmann Stripper to Go polish pads (Amazing for travel)

It is really worth it to try to save the points and combine them with one of your "loyalty" email coupon codes.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am IN LOVE with Teavana! Their Peachberry Jasmine tea is to die for. Drink it almost everyday, we(my boyfriend and I) have SO many of their teas. The manager at our store knows us and gives us discounts and heads up on sales all the time. i love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ps. instead of buying the metal tins they try to sell you there, save glass jars that you get from different food items you eat(ie, pickel jars, jam jars, etc) and when you are done wash it out well and then replace the label with the teas names label and whatnot. Awesome way to save PLUS the teas are so beautiful you get to put them on display in the glass.

EDIT: p.p.s how did this go from BB April to Teavana?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys I am still a little bit new at this and all of a sudden I cannot subscribe to anything new, it will say subscription failed everytime...is there a reason for this? I can even join this group and it has never done this before?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I am still a little bit new at this and all of a sudden I cannot subscribe to anything new, it will say subscription failed everytime...is there a reason for this? I can even join this group and it has never done this before?


Unfortunately beauty boxes have been extremely popular within the last couple of months and as such each company will close the the ability to subscribe once they reach their own internal quota. This is what's happened with Beauty Army, Birchbox, MyGlam (which just reopened today), Sample Society and other companies. The items they send out are limited to what the companies they work with send out. For example, say Urban Decay makes 100,000 sample sizes of their eyeliners and let's say they work with four beauty box companies in May. Those 100,000 items would have to be split among the companies they work with and in turn those companies distribute the products to the subscribers. Factor in other products and there is a finite amount of product to go around so instead of leaving customers in the lurch without products the companies close the subscriptions until they have room for new members OR the companies they work with are able to guarantee them more product.


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately beauty boxes have been extremely popular within the last couple of months and as such each company will close the the ability to subscribe once they reach their own internal quota. This is what's happened with Beauty Army, Birchbox, MyGlam (which just reopened today), Sample Society and other companies. The items they send out are limited to what the companies they work with send out. For example, say Urban Decay makes 100,000 sample sizes of their eyeliners and let's say they work with four beauty box companies in May. Those 100,000 items would have to be split among the companies they work with and in turn those companies distribute the products to the subscribers. Factor in other products and there is a finite amount of product to go around so instead of leaving customers in the lurch without products the companies close the subscriptions until they have room for new members OR the companies they work with are able to guarantee them more product.


I think she was referring to trying to subscribe to different threads and groups here on Makeuptalk. A message comes up that says subscription failed.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Ahhhh! She's not the first person to say the subscribe button isn't working. It might be a setting in her profile that's not turned on.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/users/subscriptions/index/action/edit


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am IN LOVE with Teavana! Their Peachberry Jasmine tea is to die for. Drink it almost everyday, we(my boyfriend and I) have SO many of their teas. The manager at our store knows us and gives us discounts and heads up on sales all the time. i love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



LOL!  I love Teavana, too, and I love when BB sends me some tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I forgot about that Gypsy tea.  I got the sample, ordered a box of it from BB, drank it all, then forgot about it when I ordered a bunch of Bigelow teas. I've got to get some more of the Gypsy tea when I order from BB again.  I should get my 20% off 6 month coupon in April! Thanks for the glass jars idea. Those Teavana canisters are expensive.  My fave Teavana is a ginger blend. I forgot the name and I'm out of it. I'll have to look it up and report back. It is YUMMY!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 29, 2012)

i love food!  i like getting snack and tea samples! 






 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The teas are indeed a lifestyle "bonus". I've received food items in the past and it's always listed as a bonus.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh! She's not the first person to say the subscribe button isn't working. It might be a setting in her profile that's not turned on.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/users/subscriptions/index/action/edit


 Yep, it was a setting that needed to be fixed on my profile thank you so much for your help  I never would have even thought to look at that lol


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 30, 2012)

i am officially a BB subscriber. i got my invite earlier this afternoon. fffffffiiinnaaaallllyyyyy super excited to get my first BB.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am officially a BB subscriber. i got my invite earlier this afternoon. fffffffiiinnaaaallllyyyyy super excited to get my first BB.



Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 30, 2012)

Me too!!! It's like an early birthday present for me! =D



> i am officially a BB subscriber. i got my invite earlier this afternoon. fffffffiiinnaaaallllyyyyy super excited to get my first BB.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol this made me laugh so hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Im the as***** who goes by Teavana 5x just to drink 20 of their samples and never buy. I love their cold fruit roobios.Â


----------



## kewhicker (Mar 30, 2012)

I finally got invited to BirchBox, and can't wait for my box in April!! I have been giddy since I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

April's box is almost here, hahahaha!!!


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe you can put it up in the trade thread? You could say you are offering any full sized (up to $60) product on Birchbox.com and have it shipped directly to them. If I saw that I would totally jump on that in a heartbeat.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be cool if we could transfer points to someone else. I have 648 and to be honest, there's not much in their store I want to get full size of


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 30, 2012)

I got really excited because I saw this, but then I realized it was from last year.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've heard a lot of good things, so hopefully it lives up to the hype
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 woooohhoooo we're officially in the cool kids club lol



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!!! It's like an early birthday present for me! =D


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh you can transfer them!? I had no idea. Maybe I will wait out and transfer them to my other account and put that one on yearly too!!


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just transferred mine from my "temporary" monthly account which turned out not to be so temporary, haha. ANYWAY, I-emailed them and literally two minutes later they responded and said they'd been transferred. They show up instantly!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you can transfer them!? I had no idea. Maybe I will wait out and transfer them to my other account and put that one on yearly too!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Did you just give them the email addresses for both accounts?

I want to turn my temporary into a year now too LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just transferred mine from my "temporary" monthly account which turned out not to be so temporary, haha. ANYWAY, I-emailed them and literally two minutes later they responded and said they'd been transferred. They show up instantly!


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep! I e-mailed them from the one I wanted to transfer my points out of and asked them to please transfer them to my other e-mail address (which I listed). 
And yes, I've learned "temporary" accounts are dangerous territory! 




 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you just give them the email addresses for both accounts?
> 
> I want to turn my temporary into a year now too LOL


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

I just did the live chat and asked if you can use your points to upgrade to a yearly and they said this:

*The only account type that your Birchbox points can be used for is a gift account.*

Well that stinks ):


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, that's so sad! 



 I just switched mine over to my other account because I'm _finally_ closing my "temporary" account. But I do think it's weird that they said you can't use your points to go towards your upgrade to a yearly because on the BB Annual Upgrade Offer thread, other users said they were able to use their points to renew their annual account.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did the live chat and asked if you can use your points to upgrade to a yearly and they said this:
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 30, 2012)

Ummm....that's weird; when I did the annual upgrade, it offered to let me use my stockpiled points to defray the cost.


----------



## snllama (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummm....that's weird; when I did the annual upgrade, it offered to let me use my stockpiled points to defray the cost.



same here. I think this person may not know what they are talking about...

unless it was a fluke at they fixed it


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 31, 2012)

> I just did the live chat and asked if you can use your points to upgrade to a yearly and they said this:
> 
> *The only account type that your Birchbox points can be used for is a gift account.*
> 
> Well that stinks ):


 I hope that's not true. If it is, can you do a gift account...gifted to yourself?


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got the chance to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you girls think I will get my first box in April?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, you should. Today is the cut off day if I recall correctly.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 31, 2012)

I was wondering that too.. I was also wondering if I could gift myself on my other account. I already have a second account but maybe I can gift a larger month amount without paying monthly.
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope that's not true. If it is, can you do a gift account...gifted to yourself?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone know around what date the links for the month's boxes get posted? This will be my first regular BB! I got the TV box for my first month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 31, 2012)

Usually the 10th.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know around what date the links for the month's boxes get posted? This will be my first regular BB! I got the TV box for my first month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited!


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Mar 31, 2012)

That is strange because when I upgraded my account to yearly it gave me the option to use my 700 points to decrease the cost, but I chose not to.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did the live chat and asked if you can use your points to upgrade to a yearly and they said this:
> 
> ...


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys been to Teavana? Their herbal teas are soooooo good.



I LOVE it there, but the closest one to me is about an hour away, so every time I'm near I try to stop. I am a big tea drinker, hot or iced and I love pretty much every flavor I've come across. I have never received tea in my BB! I get Eco Emi, though, so that makes up for it


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 1, 2012)

Byt the time the first of the month rolls around, I start getting more and more obsessed with Birchbox.  Just 9 more days...

I thought all of the March boxes were pretty amazing.  I'm wondering if BB might give out some of the March regular box samples to the folks who got the Teen Vogue boxes? There were so many great products, I wouldnt mind that at all.  I would love to try the haircare items, the One Love balm, the Eva Lom product, the pomegranate shower gel, that nice hand soap, ect.  I would be really excited to get any of those products.  I would also love to try a new hand cream or any kind of skin care item.  I watched countless Birchbox videos on You Tube before I signed up, and the fact they give out so many skin care items is the main reason I signed up.  I love that stuff!  April will be my 4th month as a Birchbox subscriber, and I havnet been disappointed yet.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm on the waiting list for a 3rd subscription, mainly because I know they give out a mix of past month and current month samples to the newbies and I want to try some of the things from the March boxes that I didnt receive.  I haven't gotten the email yet though, so its probably getting late for an April box.  I loved both of my March boxes  (TV #2 and box # 21)  I just want to try the products I didnt recieve.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 1, 2012)

Good for you!  I dont have that kind of willpower.  As soon as my bank hits 100 points, I buy something.  Well, I shop at least a couple times a month at BB anyway, so if I have enough points to get the 10.00 off, I use them.  I'm going to try to save them up from now on though.  I dont know if I can, but I'm going to try.  I dont generally buy a lot at once at BB, usually just one or two items at a time.



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg... seven points away from $70 in BB points! I want to go shopping so badly!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 1, 2012)

It sort of happened all at once, honestly. I did a lot of Christmas shopping for my family with Birchbox, and I also received a few 100 point additions because products were damaged or missing for a couple months :. I also got a referral! That was like the happiest thing that happened to me this year, lol!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 1, 2012)

If I had that much in BB points, I would treat myself to something nice for spring!  Pedicure stuff probably, for sandal season.
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sort of happened all at once, honestly. I did a lot of Christmas shopping for my family with Birchbox, and I also received a few 100 point additions because products were damaged or missing for a couple months :. I also got a referral! That was like the happiest thing that happened to me this year, lol!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm currently at something like 550 points.  I'm keeping an eye on the new items because I'm going to need facial cleanser soon, and I would like to add new items to hit the free shipping total, but I'll be saving my points until later in the year since my point expirations start happening in November, so I'm currently planning on a shopping spree no later than Thanksgiving.  Or using them for a bonus Limited Edition box that I want but can't bring myself to spend actual money on, assuming such a creature appears before Thanksgiving.  I bought the Just Because box last year, and it was nice, but I don't think I would spend *money* on it again (it's funny how much easier it is to resist buyig certain things when I have money than it is when I'm broke).  But buying it with points, especially ones with a use-them-or-lose-them deadline?  Absolutely!  To me, points are basically a gift card shoved in the back of my wallet until I am having a really crappy day or really want something otherwise out of my budget.  It's like when I really wanted to buy some comforting holiday goodies at Trader Joe's but didn't have any money, and then my landlord gave me a TJ's gift card.  Hello, Speculoos, two different kinds of winter tea, and Pfefferneusse!  

I'm also holding off on placing an order until I see what new things are added for April.  I want to buy more stuff (it's spring, so I feel like I need some celebratory stuff.  I really like seasonal things because they make more days feel *special*.  Plus I recently paid off my car, plus I've had a rough past several years, so I feel like it's time to pamper myself), but there's not really a lot currently available that I want *now*.  There are a couple of nail polishes I would like for the fall, but I don't want to buy them *now* since they would just be shoved in a drawer until October, plus they're Zoya, and that company frequently has awesome specials, so I'm reluctant to buy them from any source other than Zoya.  Or, even better, a swap, since then I would only have to pay for postage.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 1, 2012)

i just placed an order.  I got a lip cream/balm that looks great.  and a few other things


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 1, 2012)

You should go on the Birchbox Open Trade thread to trade the things you don't want from your boxes for the things that you do!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Byt the time the first of the month rolls around, I start getting more and more obsessed with Birchbox.  Just 9 more days...
> 
> I thought all of the March boxes were pretty amazing.  I'm wondering if BB might give out some of the March regular box samples to the folks who got the Teen Vogue boxes? There were so many great products, I wouldnt mind that at all.  I would love to try the haircare items, the One Love balm, the Eva Lom product, the pomegranate shower gel, that nice hand soap, ect.  I would be really excited to get any of those products.  I would also love to try a new hand cream or any kind of skin care item.  I watched countless Birchbox videos on You Tube before I signed up, and the fact they give out so many skin care items is the main reason I signed up.  I love that stuff!  April will be my 4th month as a Birchbox subscriber, and I havnet been disappointed yet.


----------



## snllama (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's like when I really wanted to buy some comforting holiday goodies at Trader Joe's but didn't have any money, and then my landlord gave me a TJ's gift card.  Hello, Speculoos, two different kinds of winter tea, and Pfefferneusse!


Im the biggest trader joes nut!

haha Im in love with that cookie butter!!! I ate it out of the jar with my hands last week. I felt like the biggest pig ever. My store carries it year round which rocks. My favorite TJ holiday product is for sure the Candy Cane Trader Joe Joe's I was so mad at myself that I didnt buy more than 2 boxes since they ran out of them quickly. Next year Im buying 5 boxes at least.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, you should. Today is the cut off day if I recall correctly.



actually I signed up on the 6th of Feb and got a box that month, I just got mine delivered later than everyone else.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im the biggest trader joes nut!
> ...



I too am a Trader Joes junkie! I just got done eating a chickenless chicken wrap (my fave lunch) made almost purely from Trader Joes items! 





- tortilla from Trader Joes 

- a bit of low fat dairy free and egg free mayo from Trader Joes 

- a dash of Cajun spice

- chickenless nuggets from Trader Joes (I line up 3 or 4 of them in a row, like one long strip)

- Daiya (absolutely delicious Vegan cheese) http://www.daiyafoods.com/

- organic Spinach from Trader Joes

Wrap it up and enjoy! It's SO yummy! 

That said, I'm not even a Vegan (I love bacon far too much to become one, lol) but I eat Vegan/Vegetarian 80% of the time. My body feels so much better after my Vegan meals. True story. I also drink tons of water and tea. I'm lactose intolerant (thanks Mom) so I prefer almond milk, coconut milk, and veggie cheese. I can eat normal cheese, and do sometimes, but prefer how I feel after eating veggie cheese. ONLY Daiya. Veggie Shreds make me wanna yack. I haven't acquired a taste for it, plus other than tofu and a few other things, I'm trying to limit the amount of soy I eat (Veggie Shreds are soy based, contains milk protein, and not truly Vegan).


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im the biggest trader joes nut!
> ...



I found Biscoff spread -- apparently the same thing as Speculoos -- at Grocery Outlet yesterday for $1.99 a jar!  I was tempted to buy a whole bunch, but I have an unopened jar *plus* my first opened-in-December-but-barely-touched-since jar, so I don't need any more.  I should go back and stock up on cheese, though.  There's this one particular feta product (cute little cubes, in olive oil with herbs and spices.  *So good* in spaghetti sauce or on pizza!) that I love but rarely buy because it's usually around $7 a jar.  The Grotlet had it for $1.99 a jar.  I need to clean out my fridge first because I don't have the room for a dozen jars of that stuff!


----------



## snllama (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sounds yummy! I forgot to add that I love TJs Soy Chorizo. It is so damn tasty! And I love their Super Food Ready Made salad. I bring it to work almost every week.

TJs has vegan mayo!? Ill have to look for it, I dont really like mayo, but Ive wanted to make artichoke dip for a few weeks. 

And daiya is a thing of the god's. I buy a pack of each flavor and freeze them. It just takes a few extra seconds to get it to melt but that way it never goes bad and always tastes fresh! And it doesnt really clump up or anything. 

Ive never had Veggie Shreds but I think its so stupid that companies that cater to veggies/vegans waste my time by using eggs, casein, and milkfat and other assorted ingredients that are not necessary. There was an awesome looking Channa Masala frozen meal at the grocery store and it was super cheap, but alas it had butter. Why not use a little oil, same exact effect. gah.

and meganola, funny you mention biscoff, I saw it at my grocery store today for the first time. I love the TJ brand so much since it has the pieces of crunchy gingerbread in it, but I may need to try the real brand too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooooooh, following your advice about the Daiya! Thanks.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank goodness for Daiya, my 4 year old, who has always had a reaction to dairy, now seems to be allergic to it. She has been dairy free since Jan. and being able to still make grilled cheese or pizza has been a life saver! I keep mine in the freezer too.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 2, 2012)

It still amazes me how excited I get when a new month rolls around! I can't wait to see what April brings. March is going to be hard to top though! Now, where is that darn spoiler alert video???? HA!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha.  I've been stalking the Birchbox website for new products, googling Birchbox April 2012 and checking this thread for days to see if anyone has seen hints yet - all for a little 10.00 box of samples!
 



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It still amazes me how excited I get when a new month rolls around! I can't wait to see what April brings. March is going to be hard to top though! Now, where is that darn spoiler alert video???? HA!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 2, 2012)

Added value:  *Hours* of entertainment!  



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha.  I've been stalking the Birchbox website for new products, googling Birchbox April 2012 and checking this thread for days to see if anyone has seen hints yet - all for a little 10.00 box of samples!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

I think most everyone here is probably a little more informed about the other sample/subscriber services than I am, so this is probably old news, but I just joined Julep Maven and am getting my 1st box for a penny.  Just type "penny" in the box where it says coupon code. 

I'm getting a couple of nice nail polishes (a pale milky pink and a sparkly tropical blue) and an anti-aging hand scrub for my 1 cent.   I love, love, love nail polish,hand creams and anything anti-aging  but for some reason Julep Maven doesnt thrill me.  I might cancel after my box ships or maybe get one more after this.  Its 20.00 a month, and aside from a one Deborah Lippmann polish, I dont normally spend 10.00 for a bottle of nail polish.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think most everyone here is probably a little more informed about the other sample/subscriber services than I am, so this is probably old news, but I just joined Julep Maven and am getting my 1st box for a penny.  Just type "penny" in the box where it says coupon code.
> 
> I'm getting a couple of nice nail polishes (a pale milky pink and a sparkly tropical blue) and an anti-aging hand scrub for my 1 cent.   I love, love, love nail polish,hand creams and anything anti-aging  but for some reason Julep Maven doesnt thrill me.  I might cancel after my box ships or maybe get one more after this.  Its 20.00 a month, and aside from a one Deborah Lippmann polish, I dont normally spend 10.00 for a bottle of nail polish.


we have a whole thread each month on it in the samples and subscriptions group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

So true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added value:  *Hours* of entertainment!
> 
> ...


----------



## sihaya (Apr 2, 2012)

okay so this is a total off-topic question but I am trying to subscribe to this month's threads and it keeps giving me the error that subscription failed.

Anyone know who I can contact about this? Thanks...


----------



## SenoritaJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys I was wondering if its just me or is the live chat option in the birchbox website not available anymore? Also I saw that you get discounts at certain amount of months youve been with birchbox such as the 6 month and 15th month? Are there any more amount of months where you get any other discounts besides those two?


----------



## SenoritaJ (Apr 2, 2012)

@Sihaya i cant subscribe to this thread either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so silly! I forgot to cancel my second account that signed up for the Teen Vogue box. I thought I was only getting one box, since I only had 1 $10 charge from BB on my account. Then I realized DUH I signed up for the year with my regular account because there was that special code.

I just hope I remember to cancel next month! I have two different profiles set up, at least, so hopefully I don't get a double of the same box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

I got a welcome offer of 20% and a 3 month offer also 20%
 



> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if its just me or is the live chat option in the birchbox website not available anymore? Also I saw that you get discounts at certain amount of months youve been with birchbox such as the 6 month and 15th month? Are there any more amount of months where you get any other discounts besides those two?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay so this is a total off-topic question but I am trying to subscribe to this month's threads and it keeps giving me the error that subscription failed.
> 
> Anyone know who I can contact about this? Thanks...



Its a known issue, apparently they are working on it.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Apr 2, 2012)

What was the special code for the yearly? Is it still available? Doesnt hurt to try lol


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the special code for the yearly? Is it still available? Doesnt hurt to try lol


Someone tried it the other day and said it was no longer working.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi!  I rec'd a code for 20% off a couple of weeks after I rec'd my very first Birchbox and again after I rec'd my 3rd Bichbox.
 



> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if its just me or is the live chat option in the birchbox website not available anymore? Also I saw that you get discounts at certain amount of months youve been with birchbox such as the 6 month and 15th month? Are there any more amount of months where you get any other discounts besides those two?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

So funny!  I have been subscribed to Birchbox for going on 4 months, and starting at the end of each month I start getting obsessed with Birchbox!  I have even snuck into the ladies room at work so I can check to see if there are any new items listed on the website from my phone.  My coworkers are starting to think I have bladder problems!

 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added value:  *Hours* of entertainment!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 2, 2012)

Uh-oh.  My OCD is kickin' in.  Checking the BB site and this site iincessantly for info.  Trying to resist peeking this month!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey! Heads up to everybody, if you inquire on the Jouer website they will send you free samples! I emailed their cust. service about finding which shade of the LMT would be right for me and they sent me all this!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Heads up to everybody, if you inquire on the Jouer website they will send you free samples! I emailed their cust. service about finding which shade of the LMT would be right for me and they sent me all this!


 ohh thanks!!!


----------



## sihaya (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks- will just keep coming back obsessively!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Heads up to everybody, if you inquire on the Jouer website they will send you free samples! I emailed their cust. service about finding which shade of the LMT would be right for me and they sent me all this!


Thanks. I sent an e-mail. We'll see what happens.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

My card was charged for my 2 Birchboxes yesterday.  I cant wait!


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Heads up to everybody, if you inquire on the Jouer website they will send you free samples! I emailed their cust. service about finding which shade of the LMT would be right for me and they sent me all this!


Thanks for this! I loved the moisture tint but didn't like the shade, so I hope they send me a few to pick from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 2, 2012)

I really wanted to try it but didn't get it in my box, and I am willing to buy a full size, but I have a such a hard time finding my shade! Their cust. service is great! I believe they have a promo right now where you can get 2 free moisture tint samples with any purchase as well!

 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for this! I loved the moisture tint but didn't like the shade, so I hope they send me a few to pick from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

me too! yey! Hoping 4 2 different boxes, the odds are I will get some! 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My card was charged for my 2 Birchboxes yesterday.  I cant wait!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome, I was just thinking today how much I like the Birchbox Pink Jouer lip gloss and wouldnt mind buying a full size, but another color 
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted to try it but didn't get it in my box, and I am willing to buy a full size, but I have a such a hard time finding my shade! Their cust. service is great! I believe they have a promo right now where you can get 2 free moisture tint samples with any purchase as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

The first 2 new products of the month have appeared on the Birchbox website!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 2, 2012)

I think we have a really good chance of getting 2 different boxes.  I hope.  If not, I hope i really like what I get!
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too! yey! Hoping 4 2 different boxes, the odds are I will get some!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 2, 2012)

I got my first box last month &amp; I liked it. I can't wait to get April's box~! Hopefully it is also good. I've seen a lot of YouTube videos from past boxes and people weren't very happy. But I'm not expecting too much. So I'm sure I'll like it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also how do you find out what is going to be in all the boxes? Is it on there site where you find those links? I saw them before for a past month. Just wondering. :]


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 2, 2012)

Page one of this thread has that information. The links don't go live until the 10th though.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 2, 2012)

No, I know that. I was just wondering where the people get those links in the first place.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Apr 3, 2012)

I already have a 1 year subscription, how do I sign up for an extra box?! Do I need to enter a different email and wait for them to open up subscriptions?! Or can I sign up for 2 boxes with my current account?! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I know that. I was just wondering where the people get those links in the first place.



Its the same URL every month, you just change the month and box number in it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

New stuff in the store!! Every body go look 

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume

Revolution organics freedom glow beauty balm Willa start fresh foaming facewash   are the two dirt products new?   That is all I noticed so far, but they look like good products!   And it looks like it might be earth day themed, as some of them say eco-friendly, free of preservatives, etc.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 3, 2012)

Must resist...will not peek...

Poop. I looked.But I'm very excited, especially for the second item. I really want to try one of those! But no more peeking from here on out!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New stuff in the store!! Every body go look
> 
> ...


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 3, 2012)

You lovely ladies are FAST!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just about to post that I spy some new products too ^___^ Hope we all get good stuff this month!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

I know I prob sound stupid asking this, but whats a Beauty Balm? I see them being sold everywhere, but what do they do?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New stuff in the store!! Every body go look
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know I prob sound stupid asking this, but whats a Beauty Balm? I see them being sold everywhere, but what do they do?



They are like a combination of moisturizer and foundation in one I guess? I've only tried the toofaced one and even their lightest color was too dark for me, so I don't know much about them.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sounds awesome, I would love to try that!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Apr 3, 2012)

They just tweeted something about a spoiler...looks like befine scrub?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sounds awesome, I would love to try that!


 I really want to try one that matches my skin tone correctly! I'm always afraid it will feel really heavy on my skin though.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Man, I love that perfume! I got a rollerball for my birthday and I luuurve it. The bottle is adorable! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New stuff in the store!! Every body go look
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I love that perfume! I got a rollerball for my birthday and I luuurve it. The bottle is adorable!



I love it too! I actually bought a full size of it the day it came out lmao, I might be a little obsessed with her though.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 3, 2012)

I am so excited!

About one week until we see the pages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

Even though I don't get shipping confirmation til the 10th or so, my box always says it shipped on the 6th or 7th. That's only 3-4 days away! I hope we get an April favorites video soon! hehe.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeeeeah. She is one of my top girl crushes!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love it too! I actually bought a full size of it the day it came out lmao, I might be a little obsessed with her though.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to all of this but have been following this site for quite a while. Today I will be receiving my "welcome box" and I was wondering if I will get an april box too? .....or is that my april box? &gt;.&lt; I'm kinda confuse. I could contact birchbox, but I would rather get help from girls here. I'm new so I'm trying to make new friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

The welcome box is your first month box. Were you charged in March and again at the beginning of this month? If so, you will be getting an April box as well as the welcome box. Otherwise, the welcome box is your April box.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone!

I'm new to all of this but have been following this site for quite a while. Today I will be receiving my "welcome box" and I was wondering if I will get an april box too? .....or is that my april box? &gt;.&lt; I'm kinda confuse. I could contact birchbox, but I would rather get help from girls here. I'm new so I'm trying to make new friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 3, 2012)

A coworker and I were just discussing Birchbox at lunch.  She already uses the Revolution Beauty Balm that is one of the new items on the BB website.  She uses the Sunkissed and the Blushed.   I just tried on her Blush shade. Its beautiful!  I really want this!  I hope I get one in one of my Birchboxes, otherwise, I'll purchase one from the BB site.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 3, 2012)

i'm so excited they're giving us natural products this month!  i love the idea of not using harsh chemicals, but i'm eager to see how gentile they are on my skin and whether or not they'll end up breaking me out.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know I prob sound stupid asking this, but whats a Beauty Balm? I see them being sold everywhere, but what do they do?


College Fashion just came out with this post all about BB creams, I found it helpful. 

http://www.collegefashion.net/beauty-and-hair/what-you-need-to-know-about-bb-creams/


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 3, 2012)

As far as BBs go, I use skin79 which is one of the Asian brands - they seem to work better for fair skin (although as more US companies come out with them there may be more light options). Anyway, you can get samples of 2 of their BBs for $1 (free shipping) at http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue/detail/flypage/170-super-plus-bb-sachet-pack-2-x-2g?sef=hfp Each sachet has enough for several uses. It goes on a little grey but oxidizes to match my skin tone. (sorry for going off-topic)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 3, 2012)

I've gotten the samples for skin79.  The tone goes well with my coloring (I'm Chinese), but I find it a bit drying.  Have you tried any others that you like?  And you are so right about the grey--I was worried the first time I tried it.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as BBs go, I use skin79 which is one of the Asian brands - they seem to work better for fair skin (although as more US companies come out with them there may be more light options). Anyway, you can get samples of 2 of their BBs for $1 (free shipping) at http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue/detail/flypage/170-super-plus-bb-sachet-pack-2-x-2g?sef=hfp
> Each sachet has enough for several uses. It goes on a little grey but oxidizes to match my skin tone.
> (sorry for going off-topic)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 3, 2012)

Dirt scrubs.  Would love to try them!
 



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just tweeted something about a spoiler...looks like befine scrub?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dirt scrubs.  Would love to try them!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't wait for this month's box.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait for this month's box.



 Me either!  Although, last month's TV box is going to be very hard to top IMO.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what time you gave to order by for your order to ship same-day?? I tried calling but they put me in voicemail.


----------



## lilyelement (Apr 3, 2012)

Super excited about this month's box. I have like 4 pages of this thread to read to catch up


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 3, 2012)

AHHHHH i'm so excited about the 1st product on the spoiler list!!! been wanting to try it for ages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New stuff in the store!! Every body go look
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AHHHHH i'm so excited about the 1st product on the spoiler list!!! been wanting to try it for ages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



let me tell you IT IS AMAZING. I feel like it wears off too fast though.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I just started getting into bb creams and bought 2 the other day, more than I will ever need but bring on more. Those look weird tho, unless I am looking at something different, they look like the NYC stick blushes.

I have a full bottle of wonderstruck, it smells AMAZING but I never wear it because it does wear off and it doesn't smell that great on me ):


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 3, 2012)

they do look weird.  it looks more like bright colored/bronzing multiple than a beauty balm.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a bummer! It really is such a lovely scent. Once I get enough points to make a dent in the price, I'm gonna get myself a big ol' bottle!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started getting into bb creams and bought 2 the other day, more than I will ever need but bring on more. Those look weird tho, unless I am looking at something different, they look like the NYC stick blushes.
> 
> I have a full bottle of wonderstruck, it smells AMAZING but I never wear it because it does wear off and it doesn't smell that great on me ):


----------



## mdiest12 (Apr 3, 2012)

April Boxes! So excited!!!

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/20419560077/a-first-look-at-april-boxes


----------



## iamlaurelanne (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they do look weird.  it looks more like bright colored/bronzing multiple than a beauty balm.



The beauty balms aren't BB creams (I'm pretty sure the BB stands for blemish balm, originally, rather than beauty balm) but rather they are like the NARS Multiples. You can use them as cheek color, lip color, etc. 

It's a bummer because I really want to try BB cream! Fingers crossed they include it in a future box!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Loving the colors this month, it's a nice change from pink!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> April Boxes! So excited!!!
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 3, 2012)

Eee I'm sooo excited for my boxes this month!!

I am crossing fingers that I get different ones since my subs are different profiles. =]


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

natural goodness! I love it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

A few more new things in the store!!!

Dr. Jart BB Balm

Dr. Jart Water fuse bb balm Klorane hair stuff, a few diff items Baggu zipper bags Lipstick queen invisible liner


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you see the new blog entry?

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/20424567338/april-spoiler-healthy-makeup-that-helps-me-get-ready





That is a cute bag!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you ladies for posting all these spoilers. I am laughing at myself for devouring every clue and tidbit like I'm starving.

I really want that 

Revolution stick.
The odds are never good though, are they?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ladies for posting all these spoilers. I am laughing at myself for devouring every clue and tidbit like I'm starving.
> 
> ...


It never feels like they are lol. I tend to never get what I wanted, but always enjoy the stuff....but still want what I didn't get lol.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you see the new blog entry?



Forget the product in the pic, I want that bag!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

Same here. I don't even know what the product does.


----------



## graceelouwho (Apr 3, 2012)

Agree with ya'll--that bag is way cute! Wouldn't that be so awesome to receive that?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe it'll be a lifestyle extra?? That'd be so cool, even though I already have a million makeup bags.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks like way too nice/expensive of a lifestyle extra. Unless it replaces the box this month.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

April is the "green" month, so it would be feasible for them to replace the boxes with reusable bags this month.. no?  (I can hope!)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, bummer.. I don't know then because my boyfriend bought me their $50 e-card but realize that I can't use that for a monthly subscription. I called and they said that they can turn it into a subscription. So now, I have a 6 month gift subscription. Thank you for helping me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just call them tomorrow! /thanks!



Oh, bummer.. I don't know then because my boyfriend bought me their $50 e-card but realize that I can't use that for a monthly subscription. I called and they said that they can turn it into a subscription. So now, I have a 6 month gift subscription. Thank you for helping me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just call them tomorrow! /thanks!

sorry for the previous post, still new to this!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe they would to compete with MyGlam. Since they are both 10.00 subscriptions. 

That would be awesome if they would do that! 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April is the "green" month, so it would be feasible for them to replace the boxes with reusable bags this month.. no?  (I can hope!)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you see the new blog entry?
> 
> ...


OMG I WANT BOTH OF THOSE THINGS.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! I hope so! I'm excited about this month!!
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April is the "green" month, so it would be feasible for them to replace the boxes with reusable bags this month.. no?  (I can hope!)


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 3, 2012)

I used a freinds today, and it is a like a blush stick.  I love it!  There are also Jart++ BB creams on the website now.  I want one of each!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started getting into bb creams and bought 2 the other day, more than I will ever need but bring on more. Those look weird tho, unless I am looking at something different, they look like the NYC stick blushes.
> 
> I have a full bottle of wonderstruck, it smells AMAZING but I never wear it because it does wear off and it doesn't smell that great on me ):


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 3, 2012)

Omg I love my birchbox, and this month I'm getting two! I'm so excited to see what we get this month and happy they are going green!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

Gah, I cannot get over that Revolution freedom glow. It looks lovely!! I wonder how many lucky ones will get it in their box this month?

And glamourdolleyes, if you'd be willing to part with the wonderstruck that you don't wear anymore, I have a ton of items that I've been holding onto for trades!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg I love my birchbox, and this month I'm getting two! I'm so excited to see what we get this month and happy they are going green!



haha this is me this month. I was going to cancel my extra account but then was like, "hmmm... let's see if I get different boxes." 





The only way I'm keeping both is if I get two super amazing boxes! Or maybe if my alternate one is better than my normal one. Maybe. This is going to be a crazy fun month of beauty/food subs! This is the month I decide which 4 or 5 boxes to cut. hehe.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope so too!  That would be awesome!  I love the colorful bag on the blog that Calexxia mentioned.  I like the set of washable Bagee bags that are on the site now too.  They're not as pretty as that colorful one on the blog, but definately useful. 
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! I hope so! I'm excited about this month!!


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

I liked that bag because it was bright enough to be appealing to the "funky" folk, natural-fibery enough to be appealing to the "natural" folk, and looks decently constructed (by which I mean, it looks like the weave on it is pretty sturdy)


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if they repeat items from the previous month?  I still have my hopes up for the One Love Waterless Balm.  That is organic and goes with the Earth Month theme Birchbox seems to have for April. 

Also, does anyone else think they are putting the new items on the website earlier this month than previous months?  I keep thinking that last month the items didnt show up until it was a lot closer to the 10th.  I wonder if that means they might ship a little earlier?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

You can get a One Love sample pack at their website, for $3.95.



> A cute little sample pack of our entire line, A Little Love Sample Pack includes single use (5 ml) samples of Easy Does It Foaming Cleanser, Brand New Day Microderma Scrub and Masque, Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm, Morning Glory Brightening Complexion Booster, and Love Springs Eternal Youth Preservation Serum. Please Note: These are samples only. To really see the full benefits of the line for your skin, we recommend trying the Essentials To Go Travel Kit.
> 
> This item ships for free! Total reflects free shipping at checkout.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 3, 2012)

I would LOVE to try the willa Clear Face Moisturizer!  It doesn't have any silicones or parabens.  Just natural goodness!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they repeat items from the previous month?  I still have my hopes up for the One Love Waterless Balm.  That is organic and goes with the Earth Month theme Birchbox seems to have for April.



Yup, they frequently repeat items.  You're not supposed to get a sample you have already received in a previous box (and if you do, call/email them, and they will apparently give you bonus points), but there are a number of things I've received in the past that I see popping up in more-recent boxes other people have received, and I've received things in my boxes that other people have received in months before me (for example, a lotion someone received in November might show up in my January box, or a hair oil that I received in June might show up in someone else's box in March).  I've seen a few things from Other Boxes Past that I hope show up in mine!

(I also hope every month that I do not get a perfume sample.  I can't wear alcohol-based scents, and that's the only kind that seem to ever get sent out in Birchboxes.  I really wish they would explore the wonderful world of perfume oils, but those seem to tend to be something that don't ever get acknowledged as high-end, so they won't show up in these boxes even though there are a lot of people who think they can't wear perfume but would quickly discover that they just can't wear anything with alcohol in it.  My entire world changed when I discovered oil-based scent.)


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 3, 2012)

Amberlamps, I'm definately ordering that!  Thank you!
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can get a One Love sample pack at their website, for $3.95.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats great!  Thanks! 
 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm on the waiting list for a 3rd subscription.  I still have my fingers (and toes!) crossed that I get the email soon. 

I wonder when they will have the April favorites video online?   I just checked the Birchbox channel on YouTube, and last month it came out on the 5th.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I just bought that second one yesterday. NEVER heard of it until yesterday, I buy it and of course now its a sample. I should just stop buying stuff, it always ends up that way! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few more new things in the store!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 4, 2012)

Um so I just signed up two weeks ago for the first time with Birchbox and I must have entered my email more than once to be notified when subs opened. Today I got ANOTHER email saying I could sign up. So I did...again. So yeah I have two of them and I haven't even gotten my first box. Is that bad? Maybe not since some people have three Birchbox subs.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

I have 2 subs too, and I'm waiting for the email so I can get a 3rd subscription.  I'd get 5 if I could!

 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um so I just signed up two weeks ago for the first time with Birchbox and I must have entered my email more than once to be notified when subs opened. Today I got ANOTHER email saying I could sign up. So I did...again.
> So yeah I have two of them and I haven't even gotten my first box. Is that bad? Maybe not since some people have three Birchbox subs.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

New items added again! 

lipstick queen sinner matte lipstick

atelier cologne soap (several items by this brand)  koh gen do lighting powder         So excited for these lipstick queen things!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried the One Love Skin Shammy? Trying to figure out how to spend my BBpoints.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 4, 2012)

(My quote button is missing for some reason)

I am excited for this month, I love all the natural/organic products that are popping up. I really NEED that bag though.  I am kinda hoping, well actually REALLY hoping that they replace the boxes with those bags this month.  That would be so great!  It completely makes sense, right!?!?  April, Earth Day, natural products, reduce waste by giving us a super cute bag!

Oh and just a heads up to those of you ordering the One Love Organics sample pack--I ordered it 2 weeks ago and had to email this past Monday to ask if I would be getting any tracking info or if my package had shipped.  Their customer service is very good and they got back right away.  My package was late going out (shipped yesterday) because they didn't expect the sample pack to be so popular, and they ship via USPS and do not provide tracking so that they can keep charging just $3.95.  So you may have to wait a bit for your package to arrive, but at $3.95 that's okay with me!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not sad at all. I have 2 now 2 and no way am I canceling either one



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um so I just signed up two weeks ago for the first time with Birchbox and I must have entered my email more than once to be notified when subs opened. Today I got ANOTHER email saying I could sign up. So I did...again.
> 
> So yeah I have two of them and I haven't even gotten my first box. Is that bad? Maybe not since some people have three Birchbox subs.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think that bag is going to replace the boxes. It may be in it though? Birchbox posted this a few weeks ago:

 http://blog.birchbox.com/post/4580623023/april-box-update


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually I think that was from last year. The blog post says "Posted 11 months ago"

Would have been cute though.



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think that bag is going to replace the boxes. It may be in it though? Birchbox posted this a few weeks ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks like the dirt scrubs are definitely part of some April boxes 

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/20366388050/april-sneak-peek-we-dig-these-yummy-body-scrubs


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 4, 2012)

Since that update was from last year, I'm just going to keep on hoping that we're getting those adorable bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 4, 2012)

DOH! My bad!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

This seems like its going to be one kick ass box.. so excited. But dirt scrub? Doesn't sound fun lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This seems like its going to be one kick ass box.. so excited. But dirt scrub? Doesn't sound fun lol



lol, my thoughts exactly. Don't know how appealing a product with dirt in the title is haha, I wouldn't ever buy it unless I'd sampled it first, that is for sure.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my thoughts exactly. Don't know how appealing a product with dirt in the title is haha, I wouldn't ever buy it unless I'd sampled it first, that is for sure.



I dunno, I kind of think of it more like those Mud masks, which are apparently glamorous.

I'm also one of those girls that goes camping and doesn't mind rolling in the dirt, so maybe I'm just weird


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

Funny!  I think the name comes from the fact that the product ingerdients are plant based, natural and organic. 

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my thoughts exactly. Don't know how appealing a product with dirt in the title is haha, I wouldn't ever buy it unless I'd sampled it first, that is for sure.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

As long as it doesn't SMELL like dirt, I will use it. I can not stand the smell.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

I want it! Even though I already have 3 scrubs waiting to be used. (Well, technically 4 since two are tiny leftovers that I put in travel containers, but they're smaller than the regular sized ones combined). I really like scrubs, I don't have to put lotion on after them (even though I SHOULD because I have too many lotions too!)


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

I am sooo looking forward to my April boxes.  I've been having a hard time with some health issues and have seen a lot of docs and been having a lot of tests.  I really need this to perk me up, and a little pampering is always a good thing.

All of the new products look fabulous, and I will be happy to get any of them.  I like getting makeup, but I love getting skin care, hair care and body products.  A little something of each in my 2 boxes would be ideal.  I now have my fingers crossed for the Klorane products. 

I'm seriously wondering if that colorful bag they showed on the blog with Revolution will be given to us?  Its not for sale on the BB website, but it has the Birchbox name and logo on it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

More spoilers: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/20470355459/sneak-peek-inside-aprils-box?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=April_040412_aprilboxpeek


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

Scrubs are perhaps my most fave thing in the world of beauty. Well that and nail polishes. My HG scrub is LaLicious Souffle Moisturizing Body Scrub. It was a Beautyfix option. I have the full size on Dermstore auto refill. I feel so soft after. I have the body butter by them too and use it all of the time. HEAVENLY!

So heck yeah Birchbox, bring on the body scrubs! woohoooo! Hopefully I get one.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 4, 2012)

They're like little gold nuggets of secret joy!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

It would be so fun to work there! I wonder if people can go and have tours or something lol


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

If you've got a blog you can enter to win 4 tarte lipsurgences:

Quote Birchbox: One of our favorite products that we sampled last month was the tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tintâ€”we love all four of the fab colors. If you tried it and loved it, we want to hear from you! Tell us which shade is your favorite, why, and what products or fashions youâ€™d pair it with. Weâ€™ll pick three bloggers to feature on our blog, and theyâ€™ll win all four of these full-size lip tints! Submit your blog post link via email by Sunday night to [email protected].


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be so fun to work there! I wonder if people can go and have tours or something lol



You should email them, see what they say!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

I am going to right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You should email them, see what they say!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey does anyone know if you can transfer points from one account to another?

I created a second account for March because of the Teen Vogue box but I really want those 50 points to be transferred to my main account.

Has anyone done that before?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey does anyone know if you can transfer points from one account to another?
> 
> ...



I think you can e-mail them and ask to transfer your points.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, I just did it the other day. Just email them and tell them the email address of the account you want them transferred to.
 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey does anyone know if you can transfer points from one account to another?
> 
> ...


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks like that pouch was a gift with purchase some time in 2011:

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/6332515378/get-a-global-chic-birchbox-travel-pouch-with-purchase


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like that pouch was a gift with purchase some time in 2011:
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/6332515378/get-a-global-chic-birchbox-travel-pouch-with-purchase



Bummer! Though, I wonder if the code still works.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

Just saw on the blog that Birchbox will be starting to ship on Friday!


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> let me tell you IT IS AMAZING. I feel like it wears off too fast though.



oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then we'll cross our fingers it's a big-ish sample size!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

> Just saw on the blog that Birchbox will be starting to ship on Friday!


 I don't think I saw any perfume in the new ones so may be it will come faster this time?


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a bummer! It really is such a lovely scent. Once I get enough points to make a dent in the price, I'm gonna get myself a big ol' bottle!



That's exactly what i was thinking! i just started last month so i only have 160 points- but hey that's better than nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

I cant believe how obsessed I am over a little 10.00 box of beauty samples!  When I was browsing the website this morning, I noticed there are some new Willa skincare items under the skincare tab, that are not listed with the "new" items.  Maybe Birchbox is trying to confuse us?


----------



## Shopper0427 (Apr 4, 2012)

They gave us hints with the brands on Facebook. When you click on the brands Dirt and Revolution Organics it takes you to a specific product from that brand that I think will be in the boxes. I don't want to spoil it for you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I want those Dirt Salt Scrubs. Omg. And that Lipstick Queen is killing me. #want


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope so!  My boxes took forever and a day last month. 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think I saw any perfume in the new ones so may be it will come faster this time?


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahaha- maybe their celebrating earth day by "recycling" the unused bags by giving them to us! 








> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like that pouch was a gift with purchase some time in 2011:
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/6332515378/get-a-global-chic-birchbox-travel-pouch-with-purchase


----------



## sihaya (Apr 4, 2012)

Me too... that lipstick queen looks divine!



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want those Dirt Salt Scrubs. Omg. And that Lipstick Queen is killing me. #want


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As long as it doesn't SMELL like dirt, I will use it. I can not stand the smell.



Agreed that the smell sounds bad, but mud baths are actually REALLY good for your skin. I've tried them they are amazing. So if the "Dirt" scrubs are really made from mud/dirt they'll probably be really good products!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ahhh i'm excited for the BB!! I didn't realize it came in different colors and that you can use it as a blush/lip tint. So exciting!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Apr 4, 2012)

Ugh... I'm sooo bitter. I'm one of the few who opted in for a TV box... I actually made a second subscription for it and I got sent two horrible, absolutely horrible march boxes instead. It's seriously bumming me out reading how everyone is in love with their TV loot and their lipsurgences ::sigh::


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

I've seen lipsurgences on eBay, BNIB, for under $15, if you want one for "cheap".


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh... I'm sooo bitter. I'm one of the few who opted in for a TV box... I actually made a second subscription for it and I got sent two horrible, absolutely horrible march boxes instead. It's seriously bumming me out reading how everyone is in love with their TV loot and their lipsurgences ::sigh::



Qvc has a 3 pack for something like 32+shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missgr (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with



I don't know about the other two, but the Kerastase is awesome.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with



If you're going to hit another 100 mark, you might as well wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2012)

I've used the Orofluido and the Kerastase.  Orofluido smells better (vanilla), but Kerastase wins for me.  I also just got a sample of the Oscar Blandi Olio de Jasmine Hair Serum (also sold on BB) in my SS box, and the BB blog has raved about it in the past.  Will let you know how that is. 



> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 4, 2012)

The don't sell it in the Birchbox store for some reason but I got the L'oreal Professionnel Mythic Oil hair serum in my december box and it is AMAZING.  You can get it on Amazon pretty cheap.  I definitely like it more than the Kerastase but I haven't tried Orofluido or any of the others..



> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope you get a fantastic box this month.  Its too bad you didnt get the TV box, and didnt like the 2 regular boxes you received.  I'm probably one of the few who liked the regular boxes better than the Teen Vogue. 

Did you contact Birchbox?  Maybe its not too late to email them and possibly they will credit you some points.  Tell them how disappointed you were that you didnt get the Lipsurgence.   
 



> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh... I'm sooo bitter. I'm one of the few who opted in for a TV box... I actually made a second subscription for it and I got sent two horrible, absolutely horrible march boxes instead. It's seriously bumming me out reading how everyone is in love with their TV loot and their lipsurgences ::sigh::


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with



I am absolutely in LOVE with the Orofluido Elixir. I bought a full size using my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so in love with the smell, how it makes my hair feel, all of that. I tried the Keratase and didn't like it nearly as much. I have no idea about the Shu Uemura one though.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 4, 2012)

I've tried all of the hair oils they've had by now.  The Shu Uemura is best for doing overnight treatments.  Orofluido I think wins for me.  It just smells so good and makes your hair so shiny.  It's great to put it in before you blow dry your hair.  It makes it look so healthy after.  The Amika oil I think is actually the best for your hair (with less silicones and more natural oils).  It's a close second to the Orofluido.  I wasn't really impressed with what the Kerastase did, so I traded it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't tried it, but I'd really like to since they say it's a reusable oil blotting rag thingy.  I'm trying to decide whether to use my points on it too or to buy a travel size kit of products (including the shammy) for $39 on the one love organics website instead of spending $24 for just two shammies.  I'm waiting to see how much I like their sample packet of products.



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the One Love Skin Shammy? Trying to figure out how to spend my BBpoints.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 4, 2012)

> I've tried all of the hair oils they've had by now.  The Shu Uemura is best for doing overnight treatments.  Orofluido I think wins for me.  It just smells so good and makes your hair so shiny.  It's great to put it in before you blow dry your hair.  It makes it look so healthy after.  The Amika oil I think is actually the best for your hair (with less silicones and more natural oils).  It's a close second to the Orofluido.  I wasn't really impressed with what the Kerastase did, so I traded it.


 The nice thing about the Amika is that it isnt loaded up with silicones (which are the primary ingredients in the Kerastase, Orofluido and Shu) but on the other hand the primary ingredient is mineral oil, which is way too heavy and hard to rinse out for my thin, fine hair. I think the best choice is dependent on hair type for the most part (although there is something to be said for choosing a favorite based on fragrance - yum!)


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm another huge fan of the Orofluido. I bought it as soon as I had enough points for it in the shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The smell is amazing!
 



> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 4, 2012)

i havent had a chance to catch up on the new posts yet...  but did anyone get their shipping email yet????  i know its a lil early still.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i havent had a chance to catch up on the new posts yet...  but did anyone get their shipping email yet????  i know its a lil early still.....



not yet!


----------



## snllama (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bunch of points to spend and was wondering if anyone can tell me which is  the better of the following 3 hair oils for frizzy, dry hair?.   Shu Uemura, Orofluido Elixir, or Keratase Elixr Ultime? Thanks...Maybe I should wait for this months box so I can add more points to shop with



I may be biased since I used to work for a hair salon that sold Eufora products, but the best frizzy tamer for me is Eufora's Illuminate Shine Mist. 

It works on dry and wet hair. On wet, it helps to moisturize and strengthen hair (plus if color treated locks in color). And on dry it adds a gorgeous shine and defrizzes. I have really greasy hair and it even works perfect for me. Plus no harsh chemicals, alcohols that dry out hair, and it doesnt slick down your hair. I've had the same bottle for four years. Just one spritz and Im good to go for the rest of the day.


----------



## cclayson (Apr 4, 2012)

I just got an email that I won one of the extra Teen Vouge boxes! I hope I don't get the same stuff, if so I will be headed to the trading forum!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 4, 2012)

Mineral oil?  Have you tried the Amika in a while?  The first listed ingredient is cyclopentasiloxane, so maybe they've changed the ingredients?  I hope that's not code for mineral oil because I really don't want to put that on my hair!  : /



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The nice thing about the Amika is that it isnt loaded up with silicones (which are the primary ingredients in the Kerastase, Orofluido and Shu) but on the other hand the primary ingredient is mineral oil, which is way too heavy and hard to rinse out for my thin, fine hair. I think the best choice is dependent on hair type for the most part (although there is something to be said for choosing a favorite based on fragrance - yum!)


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 4, 2012)

> Mineral oil? Â Have you tried the Amika in a while? Â The first listed ingredient is cyclopentasiloxane, so maybe they've changed the ingredients? Â I hope that's not code for mineral oil because I really don't want to put that on my hair! Â : /
> 
> Â


 Oops, you're right - the hair treatment has the silicones, it is the "pure oil" that has the mineral oil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just used Amika's hair mask and argan oil serum today and my hair feels so light and clean!! Not to mention soft and shiny! I'm so in love with Amika thanks to Sindulge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that I won one of the extra Teen Vouge boxes! I hope I don't get the same stuff, if so I will be headed to the trading forum!



Yay, congrats! Was this through Facebook or Pinterest? I did a board on Pinterest that was pretty awesome if I do say so myself, so I'm hoping I'm one of the winners.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen lipsurgences on eBay, BNIB, for under $15, if you want one for "cheap".



I bought an extra Flashy Lipsurgence yesterday on ebay for $13.95 w/free shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone else get an email about a contest on Fb?


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 4, 2012)

I had an email this morning that had a picture of a new contest on fb, 



I'm excited for the boxes but I wish there was more of an idea of products. The first week of the month is always the hardest.  

I'm always checking for a sneek peak. I forgot to cancel my TV subscription so now I'm doubly excited. My glam hasn't charged me yet so it works out since that probably means they won't send me anything.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just realized something: *I've officially traded everything from my teen vogue box besides the perfume sample and the hair tie!!!*

I hope this month's box is more to my liking haha


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just resubscribed to Birchbox two days ago and it said my box will ship about April 15th. Does that mean I get April samples or do I get beginning samples again?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the Birchbox Favorites for April should be online tomorrow.  It seems to come out on the 5th of the month.  I think.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 5, 2012)

From what I've seen so far, I'd love to try anything EXCEPT the Willa and Klorane products. Naturally, my box will probably contain both.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 5, 2012)

I stand corrected. I took another look at the Willa stuff, and would be a-okay with anything from that line (though I'm definitely not in their demographic), but still don't want the Klorane, particularly the shampoo, since it contains sulfates. Hopefully they wouldn't send that to someone with curly or wavy hair!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

So since I'm pretty new to birchbox, how do you know what box you'll be getting? I think I got box 2 last time does that mean I'll receive box 2 this time?


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been lusting for that Revolution Glow Beauty Balm for a while, so I used my $10 worth of points for that and added the Lipstick Queen Glossy Pencil in Crime to get free shipping. I didn't want to wait on the Beauty Balm in case it sells out in my shade, so I grabbed it now. After I get my 6 month coupon with this month's box I'm coming back for the Lipstick Queen lippie in Sinner Rose.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 5, 2012)

No, they send you a random box (supposedly tied to your beauty profile) each month. They usually have 20+ diff boxes each month. You wont be able to know until the 10th what box you will get by logging onto the BB website and clicking on 'BOX'.



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So since I'm pretty new to birchbox, how do you know what box you'll be getting? I think I got box 2 last time does that mean I'll receive box 2 this time?


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 5, 2012)

The video spoiler was posted last month on the 5th. Maybe we'll get one for April today?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just resubscribed to Birchbox two days ago and it said my box will ship about April 15th. Does that mean I get April samples or do I get beginning samples again?



When I resubbed I got that month's box. In fact, my first box was the correct box for the month, not a welcome box.


----------



## randerso (Apr 5, 2012)

Oooh, I have 180 points burning a hole in my wallet and I just got a 20% code from birchbox, time to go shopping! Any suggestions for what I should buy from March's box? Did anyone get a product that totally blew them away?


----------



## aftereight (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if BB points expire?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if BB points expire?



They expire after 1 year.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 5, 2012)

One of my accounts also got the 20% off code today, but the other one didnt. I wonder why BB does that. How do they select what accounts get discounts and which ones dont? Not a biggie for me but it doesnt seem very fair.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 5, 2012)

I got a $10 off a $50 purchase from Birchbox today.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome, what did you purchase?
 



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a $10 off a $50 purchase from Birchbox today.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing yet. I need some stuff from the Kiehl's store and have to see how much that is going to be before I decide if I want anything from Birchbox.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 5, 2012)

Did anyone buy the Teaforte that had coconut in it? I want to buy a box and I am tempted to buy that but it was only the sample I didn't get to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm torn on which flavor to get!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 5, 2012)

It all depends on how long you have had this account. I just got one cause this is my third month. I think you get one for your first three months, six months, and now one year. 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my accounts also got the 20% off code today, but the other one didnt. I wonder why BB does that. How do they select what accounts get discounts and which ones dont? Not a biggie for me but it doesnt seem very fair.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 5, 2012)

If someone is interested, this is the Sample pack from One Love Organics!!! I only have one issue, I do not know which product is in which bottle, hahahaha!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 5, 2012)

nice. samples you got.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If someone is interested, this is the Sample pack from One Love Organics!!! I only have one issue, I do not know which product is in which bottle, hahahaha!


 I know! They don't make it easy. I had to go read about them on their website. Love the little stamp motif you've got going on the pic, btw.


----------



## Tylerrae (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes! I bought cherry and coconut.....I love them


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tylerrae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes! I bought cherry and coconut.....I love them



Thanks! I think I will just go ahead and buy both of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 5, 2012)

I also got a 20% off coupon today and I just signed up and haven't even received my first box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yes I already placed an order and was happy to see free shipping and no tax! So do you just get points for each dollar you spend and then can use them later to pay? Is there a section on the website that explains how many points do what?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got a 20% off coupon today and I just signed up and haven't even received my first box yet
> 
> 
> ...



100 points are 10 dollars off an order, you can stack them as high as you want, so if you had 700 points you could spend them all at once. They can cover shipping, they work kind of just like a giftcard. And yup, you get 1 point per dollar you spend, 10 for reviewing the items in your box, 50 for referrals.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 6, 2012)

My shipping confirmation for one of my Birchboxes was in my email this morning!  I also got the email to sign up for a 3rd box.  Yippee!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping confirmation for one of my Birchboxes was in my email this morning!  I also got the email to sign up for a 3rd box.  Yippee!



yay! Glad to know they are starting to ship!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone know if these coupon codes work on upgrades? Probably not I am assuming.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you!!!



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nice. samples you got.



Thank you!!



> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know! They don't make it easy. I had to go read about them on their website. Love the little stamp motif you've got going on the pic, btw.


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm wondering if i'll ever get a welcome box! i started last month and chose the teen vogue box, and this month we apparently have earth day boxes? (which is pretty cool!)

so i'm questioning if i'll get a welcome box or not..



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> When I resubbed I got that month's box. In fact, my first box was the correct box for the month, not a welcome box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 6, 2012)

AHHHH! I am so excited for my April box! I can't wait! How am I going to wait until Tuesday to find out what's in my box?!! Thanks for posting all the spoilers, ladies!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to try not to peek at my box until I get it.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a lie we all tell ourselves. 





 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try not to peek at my box until I get it.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 6, 2012)

Are they going to post a favorites (spoiler) video this time around?


----------



## calexxia (Apr 6, 2012)

Having the flu caused me to order the honey yuzu tea from last month, figure it'll arrive right about the time I get feeling better (I was burning off points anyway)


----------



## Cocomarie (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't wait for my April box. This is my second box. So I'm new and don't know anything about a welcome box. I live in California and it takes longer to get the box from across the country. I hope bb sends mine out soon. The anticipation is killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got my shipping notification! So excited. After the TV box, I don't know if any other BB will ever be as awesome. But that doesn't keep me from coming back for more.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright so for once this month I am excited about my birchbox. i got the shipment notice!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

"Your April box has shipped. We've brought things down to earth this month, with a collection of samples inspired by natureâ€”think delicious ingredients and healthy formulations. "

Weight (lbs.):
0.6790
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 9 2012

seems a bit heavy, I like that actually XD.


----------



## astokes (Apr 6, 2012)

i received my shipment notice too!

MIne weighs 0.5940

Delivery date Monday!

Excited!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 6, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5480
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 9 2012


That's mine.. Mines so much lighter!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 6, 2012)

One of my bb subs says it'll ship April 10 and one says April 15. Are those who are getting their confirmations today on a different delivery schedule? I'm confused how this works. All the subs I'm used to ship at the same time (except Beauty Army)


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One of my bb subs says it'll ship April 10 and one says April 15. Are those who are getting their confirmations today on a different delivery schedule? I'm confused how this works. All the subs I'm used to ship at the same time (except Beauty Army)



Is this your first month? If so that is how mine was too. (mine said it was set to ship on the 15th and then i got a separate email saying that is had shipped I think on the 11th and it ARRIVED on the 15th.)

I think that is just how they do the first month especially if you sign up at the beginning of this month or very end of last.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

Woohoo!! My second account box should be here Monday. There must not be any perfume or polish this time cause its gonna get here fast!


----------



## emielli (Apr 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6040
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 9 2012


I can't wait - I love getting a little surprise every month. I went on and paid for a year subscription after I tried Birchbox out for 6 months, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## emielli (Apr 6, 2012)

*posted twice*


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 6, 2012)

So a perfume or polish would make it ship slower?
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!! My second account box should be here Monday. There must not be any perfume or polish this time cause its gonna get here fast!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

Forgot my weight:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5400
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 9 2012


Typically if there are nail polish or perfume samples they have to go ground and they take a lot longer to get places. I could be wrong but that's just my observation.



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So a perfume or polish would make it ship slower?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2012)

nuuu I want the wonderstuck perfumeee I hope I still get it but yeah you are right it is shipping VERY fast compared to how long it usually is. 
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!! My second account box should be here Monday. There must not be any perfume or polish this time cause its gonna get here fast!


----------



## mdiest12 (Apr 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice! Early for once too, which is nice! It is supposed to be here on the 9th (which I doubt living in SF) and weighs .5480! Yay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

Neither of my accounts have a shipping notice and usually I'm one of the first ones to get it (but it takes forever to get to me in So Cali). Ahhhhh! Want my shipping confirmation noooow. LOL.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

My original account that I have had for over a year hasn't gotten it either. Kind of weird how they choose to do shipping.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither of my accounts have a shipping notice and usually I'm one of the first ones to get it (but it takes forever to get to me in So Cali). Ahhhhh! Want my shipping confirmation noooow. LOL.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 6, 2012)

my box shipped yesterday and was processed already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if everything goes we'll it should process in springfield, MA tomorrow early morning and be here tomorrow afternoon. if not, monday it is.. can't wait to see what's coming this month..


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 6, 2012)

If mine isn't shipping until the 15th will I still know what I am getting on the 10th or will it be later?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 6, 2012)

EXTRA teen vogue boxes??  i was told they ran out which is why i got a reg. box.. shady!
 



> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that I won one of the extra Teen Vouge boxes! I hope I don't get the same stuff, if so I will be headed to the trading forum!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> EXTRA teen vogue boxes??  i was told they ran out which is why i got a reg. box.. shady!


They probably did run out and then the spnsors saw an opportunity for further promotion based on the popularity of the boxes.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 6, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5140
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 9 2012

Mine's really light...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone know when they give you the 10 points for the monthly box? I got charged on the 3rd put still don't see those points...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 6, 2012)

I have not received any shipping notice.


----------



## lloronita (Apr 6, 2012)

It looks like they're starting to post the box contents (see Zadidoll's post at the beginning of this thread)  So far only the first 3 boxes...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgot my weight:
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when they give you the 10 points for the monthly box? I got charged on the 3rd put still don't see those points...



If you are monthly, you only get 10 points on  your first box. Monthly charges after that do not earn points.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

links are live~!!!!!!!!

Or are being made live, some are still 404ing.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope I don't get laundry detergent....


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I don't get laundry detergent....



lol same, I'll use it, but I don't want it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh and as a warning, if you are new to BB and don't want to be spoiled don't look at the page for box 1, its the welcome box.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 6, 2012)

Just looked at the first three boxes because the rest aren't up yet. Who knows what each product is? Some were obvious but I couldn't tell on others. The lifestyle item is... Interesting.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry. Triple posted. I'm on an iPad and clearly don't know how to use it.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't figure out how to delete posts and like I said above I triple posted so yea...


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 6, 2012)

Just looked at the first three boxes because the rest aren't up yet. Who knows what each product is? Some were obvious but I couldn't tell on others. The lifestyle item is... Interesting.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

hmm, if the first box on my second account was Teen Vogue, is there still a possibility of being sent a welcome box? I hope not!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's what i'm wondering too....I don't think so though because one of the products is in the welcome box that was in the TV box. Unless they like to duplicate things...



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, if the first box on my second account was Teen Vogue, is there still a possibility of being sent a welcome box? I hope not!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what i'm wondering too....I don't think so though because one of the products is in the welcome box that was in the TV box. Unless they like to duplicate things...



They aren't supposed to send duplicate samples, and if they do and you let them know, they generally will give you points for it.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 6, 2012)

oh geez, I don't know about these boxes 




. Hopefully the three they have up isn't a great representation of whats in the other ones. I know the TV boxes kind of spoiled everyone, but these are looking a little grim!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh geez, I don't know about these boxes
> 
> ...



They actually look pretty average for what I tend to get lol. Alima pure seems like a cool brand, I'd like to try something other than a lip balm from them though.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am underwhelmed from what I saw in the boxes... and I havent received a shipping notification for either of my accounts yet.


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 6, 2012)

https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/737.jpg

  https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/738.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/739.jpg   740 doesn't link   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/741.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/742.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/743.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/744.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/745.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/746.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/747.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/748.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/749.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/750.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/751.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/752.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/753.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/754.jpg   755 access denied   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/756.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/757.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/758.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/759.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/760.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/761.jpg
the threads aren't all the way up but some photos are!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 6, 2012)

Boxes 2 and 3 are coming up the same for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxes 2 and 3 are coming up the same for me.



Yeah, I think it might be accident that the links are working.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They actually look pretty average for what I tend to get lol. Alima pure seems like a cool brand, I'd like to try something other than a lip balm from them though.


I agree, unfortunately. I changed my beauty profile around before the TV boxes went out, so I'm hoping I'll get a better selection this month or else it's chopping block time. In February all these amazing boxes went out with beauty blenders and big samples and I got tiny moisturizer and this weird powder puff thing, so maybe it'll be different since I changed some things in my profile. I definitely feel like I've been in a pattern of getting one good box, then a few duds, then another good one since I subbed in August.


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 6, 2012)

https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/737.jpg

  https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/738.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/739.jpg   740 doesn't link   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/741.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/742.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/743.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/744.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/745.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/746.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/747.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/748.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/749.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/750.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/751.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/752.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/753.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/754.jpg   755 access denied   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/756.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/757.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/758.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/759.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/760.jpg   https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/761.jpg
the threads aren't all the way up but some photos are!  

Sorry if this is a duplicate post, my other isn't showing up.  

I hope I get separate samples since I have 2 boxes. Some of them look really good!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 6, 2012)

I see a JR Watkins cuticle salve, an Alima Pure lip balm, some laundry detergent and a Jurlique night cream.  ho hum.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 6, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same! I subbed in August and got the same exact mega disappointing Feb box. I almost cancelled my subscription! The Teen Vogue boxes will be a hard act to follow.


----------



## snllama (Apr 6, 2012)

I got Alima Pure bronzer and blush in my GoodeBox this past month and I love them both!! They are a great company! Id love to get another product from them.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 6, 2012)

or a moisture replenishing day cream?  maybe?  the print's really small...


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope I really really get box 15!

If those are the items that will be in them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

Zoya! But it looks like colors I already have. And I really don't want Weleda, I've gotten it twice in beauty army, bb5, and blissmobox.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 6, 2012)

I just looked through all the boxes.  They look a little underwhelming.  Laundry detergent?   

There are a few boxes with the Tart Lipsurgence, for those who didnt get the Teen Vogue box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 6, 2012)

while there are several sucky boxes, there are quite a few I would like! I am excited now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright so far I really like Box 6, Box 14, Box 17, Box 22, and Box 25. I really hope I can get the wonderstruck, I've been wanting to try it so bad, but I've been iffy on buying it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright so far I really like Box 6, Box 14, Box 17, Box 22, and Box 25. I really hope I can get the wonderstruck, I've been wanting to try it so bad, but I've been iffy on buying it.



I love it, but it fades fast.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 6, 2012)

I like boxes  6 8 10 15 18 19 25. Hope I don't get any show stoppers. Don't care if I get detergent, even though I just bought a bag of detergent pods.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Apr 6, 2012)

i want 22! wanna try the oro fluido


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2012)

I reallllly want the Beauty Blam! But only 2-3 of the boxes have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I don't get it i'll probably just purchase it with my points...even though i'll only have 100 points at that point haha


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 6, 2012)

really loving the boxes this month!


----------



## snllama (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking through the boxes almost half the boxes contain a product I've gotten in the past. Hopefully I dont acidentally get a repeat. 13 would be my dream box.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't see any dirt scrubs.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it just me or does 23 look terrible?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 6, 2012)

I just looked again.  Most of the boxes, if not all, have something I would like to try in them.  I dont care if I get laundry detergent, as long as there is something else I really want to try in the box.  I can always use the detergent.  I'm hoping for a box with the blue nail polish or the Revolution, and I love any kind of skin care, hair care, perfume or makeup, so thats pretty much all of the boxes. 

I now have 3 subscriptions.  I really hope I dont get 2 of the same!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does 23 look terrible?



Not just you, thankful I've already received three of those so they won't send it to me.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree! The boxes don't excite me too much this month, but I will be happy if I get one with Zoya!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does 23 look terrible?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking through the boxes almost half the boxes contain a product I've gotten in the past. Hopefully I dont acidentally get a repeat. 13 would be my dream box.



Same for me, I feel like I can narrow it down pretty far based on things I've already received.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 6, 2012)

Laundry detergent? Seriously?!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 6, 2012)

I think 13 is the anniversary pink box.

Honestly, I'd be happy with any of the nail polish boxes or a box that has the blueberry wipes in it. I know the wipes are not a big-ticket item, but I love them for travel and at least it's an item I'll 100% use in addition to trying the other products.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Not just you, thankful I've already received three of those so they won't send it to me.



lol, the Shu Uemura hair oil and the Befine cleanser makes it 101% more awesome than my Feb welcome box. That box was truly tragic. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah 13 is the anniversary box, you can see it in the picture. So no revolution for me, if it turns out getting good reviews I might buy it with points.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 6, 2012)

No, its not just you. #23 does look terrible! 
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does 23 look terrible?


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 6, 2012)

I would love to get 6 or 15. I'm a Pangea junkie.

Although, I would be happy with any of the boxes that include the Tarte lip stuff or the Revolution stick.

I wish I had my shipping confirmation!


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm so greedy I want another Tarte lipsurgence! I kinda hope they give me one by accident. Other than that I would die for a Zoya polish and the Wonderstruck perfume!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 6, 2012)

23 is AWFUL! What the heck? Hopefully I don't end up with that one, I've already had the viva la juicy, so I should be safe, lol! Aside from that, they're a little underwhelming, but not awful. I don't want laundry detergent at all, though, this is supposed to be a treat every month and doing laundry is *not* a treat, lol!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking through the boxes almost half the boxes contain a product I've gotten in the past. Hopefully I dont acidentally get a repeat. 13 would be my dream box.



Hey if I get 13 and you get one of the boxes I want, I'd be willing to swap again XD.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 6, 2012)

23 sucks

My favorite is 12  but I wouldn't mind 21, 19, 14, 11, 7, 6, or 5.

13 was ok, too, but it's the pink box, which I'll not be getting this month.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if I get 13 and you get one of the boxes I want, I'd be willing to swap again XD.



nvm I just saw its the second year aniiversary I know I'm not going to get it xD. It seems a little more likely I'll get a box I would actually like this month, but we'll see.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 6, 2012)

oops...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 6, 2012)

yep!  they can keep their spring cleaning!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Laundry detergent? Seriously?!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 6, 2012)

YAY Dropps! I love Dropps it makes it really easy for my husband to do the laundry.


----------



## snllama (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> nvm I just saw its the second year aniiversary I know I'm not going to get it xD. It seems a little more likely I'll get a box I would actually like this month, but we'll see.



hah. yeah i didnt even put it together even though box 13 is always the anniversary box.

I dont dislike the boxes, just nothing that stands out as super exciting. But that may change once I get my box and fall in love with the products.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting the Pur Minerals tinted moisturizer in #25.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 6, 2012)

very true, I really really really hope I get pangea something though like.. box number 6 looked really good! 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think 13 is the anniversary pink box.
> 
> Honestly, I'd be happy with any of the nail polish boxes or a box that has the blueberry wipes in it. I know the wipes are not a big-ticket item, but I love them for travel and at least it's an item I'll 100% use in addition to trying the other products.



If  you have sensitive skin I'd be wary of those blueberry wipes! I usually really like the cucumber version because they're really soothing and easy to throw in my gym bag, but they were out of them at my Ulta so I figured I'd give the blueberry a shot. I must have been allergic to something in them that isn't in the cucumber ones because when I used them at home they made my whole face red and bumpy and my skin started peeling terribly! I don't want to scare other people off from trying them by any means, but just if you have sensitive skin, maybe test them out on a tiny patch first.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, not really liking ANY of these products!!  I absolutely HATE when they give perfume samples - I get enough of those from Sephora and Ulta !  I already smelled/ tried the Wonderstruck perfume, and I am not a fan - really does not work with my body chemistry, so I am going to be really peeved if I receive it.  I could go on a rant all day about how Birchbox should not include these.  I really wish they would stop doing that - or at least give perfume samples that are kind of obscure and not Juicy Couture x 1000, although Viva La Juicy is one of my favorite scents (I just bought a freaking rollerball of it in Sephora's $32 rollerball set - but sadly it is leaking - so I'll have to take it back =/ and I don't even like rollerballs so I don't know why I bought the set lol).  Plus, if you're going to put it in the box - maybe give 2.  It just seems like a really cheap way to get to that 4-5 sample quota, ya know?  I emailed them before and brought to their attention about disliking the perfume samples, and they said they would pass the message along to management. 

Also, I just signed up for a 2nd box, meaning it will be my first box on a different account...so I guess I'm getting box 1...right?  Or do they kind of already know I'm a subscriber - same debit card, same name, same address and I won't get the welcomebox?  Because I'm going to be super bummed if I get box 1 - I already have Viva La Juicy and I got the hair oil in the Teen Vogue box (was not a fan of it - don't like the ingredients).  I really wish they would stop featuring so much friggin hair oil in the boxes too!  They seriously need to branch out in different hair products besides oil.  I don't think box 1 even comes to a $10 value - seriously.  Perfume sample = free, Color Club I've found on sale for 99 cents at Walgreen's...hair oil is only worth maybe $2-3, showstoppers = $1-2, and the jurlique is a couple bucks.  So ... really Birchbox?  *sigh* 

AND LAUNDRY DETERGENT?  Don't get me started on that, I thought I was signing up for "beauty" products and not household cleaning products *sigh*  Well...maybe on my first account I'll get a box that is a gem . . .

This month does not look like a winner though on either of my accounts.  At least MyGlam's bag looks kind of promising...plus I have like 9 other sample companies I'm expecting samples from - lol.


----------



## bjtcnb13 (Apr 6, 2012)

(Hi, I'm new, I stalked the website and finally joined)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd probably be happy with any of these boxes. March was my first box and I've been disappointed by Myglam and Beauty Army so Birchbox seems like heaven in comparison!

I wouldn't mind some (more) Wonderstruck, I'm a huge Taylor Swift fan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mind boxes 15, 22, or 24 or anything with Zoya polishes


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 7, 2012)

As long as I don't get box 1 or 23 I don't think I can complain. I'm hoping for a color I don't have in a lip product or freedom glow. What I'm hoping for most is boxes 22, 14, 9, 8 or 11.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking at these boxes, there seems to be a huge range in value or mix of products. Some look really enticing and others... just eh. This is my second month, so I got the TV version for my first, but if I had gotten box 1 or another similar type, I may have reconsidered staying. And I totally agree with you all who mentioned that perfume samples need to go or be deluxe sizes of perfume. It is way to easy to get a tiny vial of a perfume from the mall or Sephora (which you can choose what you want too). So fingers crossed for a box with Revolution or Willa.

And I don't mind the detergent, but add that as a "bonus" 5th or 6th item...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 7, 2012)

since none  of the boxes are really doing it for me this month.......i think i can resist the urge to peek.... then hopefullly i will be pleasantly surprised..     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 7, 2012)

Me either!!

SOOOOOO many repeats and I see a ton of repeats from last years April box. I am shocked..
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since none  of the boxes are really doing it for me this month.......i think i can resist the urge to peek.... then hopefullly i will be pleasantly surprised..     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I just hope I don't get a Tarte lipsurgence since I got one in my TV box...and ended up trading it. If anyone gets a Zoya polish they don't want and I get the Tarte I would be willing to trade :-D


----------



## calexxia (Apr 7, 2012)

that's the way to look at it! Those tartes are pretty good "trade fodder". Or, you might get a different shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 7, 2012)

I would SO make that trade.  Just not a nail polish person, it goes to waste with me.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope I don't get a Tarte lipsurgence since I got one in my TV box...and ended up trading it. If anyone gets a Zoya polish they don't want and I get the Tarte I would be willing to trade :-D


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd actually be okay with most of these boxes.  Mostly, I just don't want the fashion tape. I spent 90 percent of my life in scrubs or pajamas, so that's the last thing I need.  I'm not a big polish person, but I wouldn't complain about one, I'm sure someone would trade. And I don't want the hair powder because I already traded for it last month.

I'd adore the Pangea and dirt products, and the Juice beauty!

I love perfume samples but I do agree that they shouldn't count as a whole "deluxe sample" - they should either be an extra, or paired with another small item.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't been disappointed with any of my subscription boxes yet. I don't expect to like everything in the boxes. And I agree with calexxia about trade fodder. How cool is it to trade items you would never use to someone else who will love them and vice versa? I love it!


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 7, 2012)

I believe I am getting box 13! Woo hoo! Very interested in trying the Glow beauty balm. Too bad on no lipstick queen products. Sigh. Can't have it all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though I really want to try the foot salve, dirt scrub and yes cleansing towelettes.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome! You'll be the first I go to if that happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as long as it's not a pink polish!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would SO make that trade.  Just not a nail polish person, it goes to waste with me.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 7, 2012)

My boxes were SO good last month...hope I don't pay for it this month!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm just sad that you can get the willa at target, the yes to carrots at walgreens, and the jr watkins at cracker barrel!  i want to try things i wouldn't normally see out while i'm shopping!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 7, 2012)

I actually don't really mind the box selections this month. There are a few rough ones, but for the most part, I like at least a couple of items in each box. And, really, I was so over the moon with the perfection of every item in the TV box and the $32 worth of full sized items in it that they could send me three horrible boxes back-to-back-to-back and I'd still be happy with my subs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This month doesn't look the best but it definitely won't be the worst BB I've ever received. Plus, ever since I discovered the trade thread, I know I'll eventually get more items I'd really like.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed but there are even MORE boxes than Zadi posted in the first post!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box26

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box28

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box30

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box31

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box32

There are a few unique products in those boxes like the vapour stuff and the clarks botanicals


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2012)

Boxes 1, 16, and 23 are chock full of sadness for longtime subscribers, but the text also seems to indicate that they are welcome boxes, so if you're not a newbie, you should be safe from those.

I wish they would stop with the perfume samples as well (I thought there was maybe one box variation that wouldn't have one, but this is not the case), but not because you can get pretty much any of them at any store that sells them if you ask.  I wish they would stop because they're all alcohol-based, and I can't wear that stuff.  Scented stuff -- lotion, shower gel, etc. -- is okay, but there's something about alcohol in perfume that ruins things for me.  Perfume oil for me all the way!  Thank goodness for indie perfumers!  A conventional perfume sample just another thing to add to my swap list.  At least I can do the feedback thing (and I always state I can't wear it in my review in case someone finally gets a clue and decides to add perfume-free boxes to the mix) and get points.

Trading box contents:  You want to go over here.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA:  Okay, box 31 (which wasn't up the last time I checked) does not have perfume in it, but it has those horrid Showstoppers things that RIPPED MY FLESH.  Oh, and it's another welcome box.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Apr 7, 2012)

Lots of repeats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting the boxes since Dec 2010 &amp; have been disappointed lately so hopefully this month will be better. I hope I get the Beauty Balm but I guess I have to wait until I'll get my box.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

Boxes 1 and 23 look like Welcome boxes to me, so hopefully I'm right and you wont get one!  I just opened a new account (#3), and I'm hoping I dont get either of those boxes either, but I probably will.
 



> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As long as I don't get box 1 or 23 I don't think I can complain. I'm hoping for a color I don't have in a lip product or freedom glow. What I'm hoping for most is boxes 22, 14, 9, 8 or 11.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

Those all look like good boxes!  I wouldnt mind getting any of them.  Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone noticed but there are even MORE boxes than Zadi posted in the first post!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone noticed but there are even MORE boxes than Zadi posted in the first post!
> 
> ...


 Ah hah, there is the dirt scrub. Lots of boxes this month! I am getting a little bit excited, but I want to not peak.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 7, 2012)

damn 30 boxes this year (there are 32 links but two don't work so its really 30). 

Either way I like about a third of the boxes so hopefully I'll get lucky and get one of the ones I like.. I REALLLYY want the pangea ones though with wonderstruck perfume, I think box 6 is my dream box &gt;&lt;.


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm really hoping i don't get any of the boxes with the drop laundry things! i'm only 15, so getting laundry soap in my beauty box is not my idea of a good sample! hoping i get one with wonderstruck though, or one with wipes, because i'm starting to get travel stuff for my trip to Ireland this summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 7, 2012)

box number nine looks awesome! but what exactly is the clay sage hair powder stuff? is it like dry shampoo or something?


----------



## pharmatwizz (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone happen to know what this product is?





Like I am so confused what that is. Some sort of face shammy?


----------



## pharmatwizz (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/video/product-snapshot-lulu-organics-lavender-clary-sage-hair-powder/

Yup its pretty much a oil-sucking dry powder shampoo.
 



> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box number nine looks awesome! but what exactly is the clay sage hair powder stuff? is it like dry shampoo or something?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am getting the feeling that since they have 4 welcome boxes this month, those of us who got a TV box with a new account last month will get a welcome box this month. I really dont like 23 but wouldnt mind the other 2. 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxes 1, 16, and 23 are chock full of sadness for longtime subscribers, but the text also seems to indicate that they are welcome boxes, so if you're not a newbie, you should be safe from those.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 7, 2012)

The only one I am even remotely interested in is box #13.  Boo.  I love my Birchbox, just not loving this month.  Do you think they will give a box with Tarte in it to someone who received a Teen Vogue box last month?  I would be happy with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 7, 2012)

Last month was my first month and I received the teen vogue box and loved it. I hope i wont receive a welcome box this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 7, 2012)

This will be my first birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited as long as I get one thing I like ill be satisfied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how do I know if ill get a welcome box or a normal April box?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DefiledIris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This will be my first birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited as long as I get one thing I like ill be satisfied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how do I know if ill get a welcome box or a normal April box?



You'll get a welcome box, since it is your first one.


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 7, 2012)

Ooh thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's what I figured but I wasn't positive


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

Your probably right.  I'm glad that I got my TV with my oldest account and a regular box with my new account last month.  I signed up for a 3rd account for this month, so will probably get a Welcome box for that.  Boxes 1 and 23 dont look all that appealing to me, but there is one or two products in each that I wouldnt mind trying, so I  wont complain.  I'm just grateful there are no stick on eyeliners or lips!  
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting the feeling that since they have 4 welcome boxes this month, those of us who got a TV box with a new account last month will get a welcome box this month. I really dont like 23 but wouldnt mind the other 2.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

So far I havent done any trades, but this is just my 4th month with Birchbox.  Someone at the medical center where I work sent out a global email (9000 employees) wanting to start a trade group for beauty subscription service subscribers.  I think there are about 60 people on list now. 
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been disappointed with any of my subscription boxes yet. I don't expect to like everything in the boxes. And I agree with calexxia about trade fodder. How cool is it to trade items you would never use to someone else who will love them and vice versa? I love it!


----------



## thr33things (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> ...


 Mine's only 0.39. . .makes me nervous. . .


----------



## randerso (Apr 7, 2012)

> Mine's only 0.39. . .makes me nervous. . . Â


 Mine is 0.39 as well. Not sure what that means, but probably no nail polish. TV was my first box so it might be a welcome box, have you been subbing for a while?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 7, 2012)

Neither of my boxes has shipped. I guess that means I wont get my box until closer to the 15th. I am def logging on first thing on the 10th to see what I am getting. No favorites video yet?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

Do we know for sure that if we got the TV box as our first box it'll be a welcome box this month? I hope not....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is 0.39 as well. Not sure what that means, but probably no nail polish. TV was my first box so it might be a welcome box, have you been subbing for a while?


----------



## calexxia (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's only 0.39. . .makes me nervous. . .



Mine, too. And Me Too. Makes me nervous it's the dread box 23


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we know for sure that if we got the TV box as our first box it'll be a welcome box this month? I hope not....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I don't think we know for sure (we definitely can't go by past history since this was the first time there was a special alternative box), but if you check your shipping email, I believe it will say something along the lines of "Welcome to Birchbox!"

And my tracking lists a weight of .6675, in case anyone is keeping track of that.  I'm hoping against Willa products since it looks like it's intended for much younger skin than mine.  And I keep trying to call Wonderstruck "Wondertruck" because one of my favorite albums is called _there goes the wondertruck..._.  And I am clearly not the intended market for that perfume because I've been listening to _tgtw..._ since it was released when I was in college -- before Taylor Swift was born.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, someone else who remembers Mary's Danish!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, thanks! I still haven't gotten my shipping e-mail yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I'll have to wait to find out


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If  you have sensitive skin I'd be wary of those blueberry wipes! I usually really like the cucumber version because they're really soothing and easy to throw in my gym bag, but they were out of them at my Ulta so I figured I'd give the blueberry a shot. I must have been allergic to something in them that isn't in the cucumber ones because when I used them at home they made my whole face red and bumpy and my skin started peeling terribly! I don't want to scare other people off from trying them by any means, but just if you have sensitive skin, maybe test them out on a tiny patch first.



They worked well for me, but I'm glad you posted this so that others don't get overly excited about them only to be disappointed.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 7, 2012)

I got my first box last month and it was not a welcome box, although my shipping confirmation email seemed to indicate that it would be. Maybe it was an error (it seemed like there was a lot of confusion with the Teen Vogue boxes, and I opted for a regular box), or maybe they aren't doing welcome boxes for everyone anymore?


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what this product is?
> 
> Like I am so confused what that is. Some sort of face shammy?


I want to know what it is too!

I really like getting the perfume samples. I live in a very small town &amp; the biggest store we have is Walmart &amp; it's a REALLY small Walmart too. So I'm not able to go to the mall &amp; get samples or test perfumes out to see what I like. With Birchbox sending them out I get to always have some handy in my purse &amp; try them out for a few days before making the commitment to buy. I'm truly happy because it's usually an extra. It would be nice if on on our profiles there was a an option to opt out of receiving certain things like perfumes, shampoos, etc. I have really long hair so most shampoo &amp; conditioner samples are not even big enough to use &amp; are a total waste for me.


----------



## missionista (Apr 7, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice!  I was not expecting that at noon on a Saturday.  It is also .3940, so I think a bunch of us are getting the same one.  I think my dream boxes are 5 or 11, but it's pretty much all good.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 7, 2012)

One of my accounts has shipped and it is .3900 as well.... urg. Is it an empty box? lol


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't think the .39 boxes are box 23. Mine is .39 and I've already received the Viva La Juicy in a previous box. Fingers crossed they didn't make a mistake! 

I also think I had a nail polish in a previous .39 so there is a possibility we'll be getting one. Sucks though, I think I have almost all of the Zoya's in that collection they are sending out
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine, too. And Me Too. Makes me nervous it's the dread box 23


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 7, 2012)

It would be awesome if the boxes with Tarte went to those who opted-in for last months Teen Vogue, but did not receive one because there _"weren't enough." _


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Apr 7, 2012)

Mine is .3950

still excited to see what this month brings...but... =/


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't received my shipping notices yet.. it's Saturday afternoon! Is anyone else still waiting too?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 7, 2012)

What does everyone's shipping email say? Mine says:

"Your April box has shipped. We've brought things down to earth this month, with a collection of samples inspired by natureâ€”think delicious ingredients and healthy formulations."


----------



## thr33things (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 7, 2012)

mine is 0.5940... mh.

it didn't make it to me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was processed today at 11:53 (went through sorting) in the PO before it goes to providence, I'm sad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no my little box will sit all alone in the PO aaaalll weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Apr 7, 2012)

Me too, Nicole.. 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does everyone's shipping email say? Mine says:
> 
> "Your April box has shipped. We've brought things down to earth this month, with a collection of samples inspired by natureâ€”think delicious ingredients and healthy formulations."


----------



## ahkae (Apr 7, 2012)

I subscribed back in January and never received a welcome box. I thought these were for the gift subscriptions so they could receive their boxes early or on a specific time, correct?


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what this product is?
> 
> ...




I think you are on to something about the shammy idea. I actually might like that box, but I have a Clarisonic so I don't need anything else to clean my face. I can always use it as a regular wash cloth I guess


----------



## ShaynaK (Apr 7, 2012)

I've already made peace with the fact that I will be getting dread box 23.  I have some very bad birchbox luck.  I got box 10 in February, which is the one that had neither the exfoliant or the makeup sponge.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 7, 2012)

I got my shipping notice, but tracking data states it's unavailable on the UPS site so don't know the weight.

Looked through the links and most of the boxes don't appeal to me much, but a lot of the ones I don't care for have things I've had before,so hopefully I won't get them. 23 looks HORRIBLE. Like a bunch of cards/packets. Really?

I don't really want the laundry detergent. My skin is really sensitive and I have to be careful with detergents as most will make me break out (sometimes even into hives). If I like everything else in the box though then not a big deal, can always trade it.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

The anticipation drives me nuts!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, someone else who remembers Mary's Danish!



Oh, man, you have no idea.  It's been twenty-one years, and I'm *still* bummed I couldn't see them open for either the Pixies or Jane's Addiction (it might have even been all of them on one bill) in 1991 due to scheduling conflicts.  I've killed at least one cassette and cd each of that album and _Circa_ (thank goodness for digital copies nowadays).  This tattoo (on the back of my right calf.  That photo is from the artist's portfolio right after I had it done three years ago) is due to "Bombshell."  The lyrics fit my life pretty much perfectly at the time.  These ties *did* turn out to be too binding to sever.  And, hey, it's a gorgeous spring day.  For some reason, I always break out those two albums when this time of year rolls around.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

The dreaded box # 23 is a Welcome box for new subscribers, and since this isnt your first box, you most likely are off the hook for Box # 23.

I got box #21 in February and didnt get the Beauty Blender or the exfoliant either.  I was disappointed at first, but ended up really like all the products, and bought the full size of all them except one.



> Originally Posted by *ShaynaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've already made peace with the fact that I will be getting dread box 23.  I have some very bad birchbox luck.  I got box 10 in February, which is the one that had neither the exfoliant or the makeup sponge.


----------



## snllama (Apr 7, 2012)

Still no shipping notification. Im trying to be patient. Hopefully I get a notification on Monday.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

Same. I hope we at least get one of the heavier boxes to make up for it .
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notification. Im trying to be patient. Hopefully I get a notification on Monday.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

I have 3 subs, and received the shipping notice for just one.  Hopefully they're saving the best for last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. I hope we at least get one of the heavier boxes to make up for it .


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 7, 2012)

No shipping confirmation yet for me.....


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man, you have no idea.  It's been twenty-one years, and I'm *still* bummed I couldn't see them open for either the Pixies or Jane's Addiction (it might have even been all of them on one bill) in 1991 due to scheduling conflicts.  I've killed at least one cassette and cd each of that album and _Circa_ (thank goodness for digital copies nowadays).  This tattoo (on the back of my right calf.  That photo is from the artist's portfolio right after I had it done three years ago) is due to "Bombshell."  The lyrics fit my life pretty much perfectly at the time.  These ties *did* turn out to be too binding to sever.  And, hey, it's a gorgeous spring day.  For some reason, I always break out those two albums when this time of year rolls around.



gorgeous tattoo!!


----------



## ShaynaK (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The dreaded box # 23 is a Welcome box for new subscribers, and since this isnt your first box, you most likely are off the hook for Box # 23.
> 
> I got box #21 in February and didnt get the Beauty Blender or the exfoliant either.  I was disappointed at first, but ended up really like all the products, and bought the full size of all them except one.



Yay!  How can you tell which ones are welcome boxes?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShaynaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've already made peace with the fact that I will be getting dread box 23.  I have some very bad birchbox luck.  I got box 10 in February, which is the one that had neither the exfoliant or the makeup sponge.



My February box was 11, which didn't have the exfoliant or the makeup sponge, either, although the sponge would have been wasted on me except as swap fodder.  It had a dark spot lightener (it lightened my skin surrounding a dark spot but not the spot itself), the stick-on eyeliner (after the Showstopper disaster, I'm scared of stick-to-your-skin stuff, plus this stuff clashed with my glasses), hair oil I already had, blemish clearing serum (not something I will use.  I think I've had maybe two zits since receiving it), and powdered mouthwash (still sitting in my backpack, untried).  A total box of WTF-at-least-I-got-points-for-reviews.  At least box 10 had moisturizer I would have tried.



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous tattoo!!


Thank you!  *So* worth the money.  This shop is one of the top in my town, and that artist designed it himself from a vague "A bombshell.  Have you seen _Lost_?" description.  I had misgivings about it when I saw the sketch, but I trusted him, and he was right.  If you're in Portland and looking for a tattoo artist, Rich at Infinity is *awesome*.  I'm constantly trying to decide what to get for my next piece (it will be my eleventh.  I like ink!) and when I will be able to afford it (whatever it is, I expect it to run at least a few hundred bucks), and I'll be going back to him whenever I get that figured out.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

I just looked at all of the boxes again.  2 or 3 of the boxes have a Wei product in them.  I rec'd the Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser in my Feb. box, and then purchased the full size and the Pomegranate Buffing Beads.  I would love to try another Wei product.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what this product is?
> 
> ...


 I found some text on part of that item in the picture for box 14, and I think it's this (I'm putting a link in because I can't get the spoiler coding to work).


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found some text on part of that item in the picture for box 14, and I think it's this (I'm putting a link in because I can't get the spoiler coding to work).



that looks pretty cool actually!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know which collection the 2 Zoya polishes are from?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have not received a shipping notification on either of my 2 accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope they are saving the best for last.. 
 



> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received my shipping notices yet.. it's Saturday afternoon! Is anyone else still waiting too?


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know which collection the 2 Zoya polishes are from?



To me one of them looks like it's from the beach collection, the other could be as well. I was thinking wednesday and rory.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 7, 2012)

> > Mine's only 0.39. . .makes me nervous. . . Â
> 
> 
> Mine is 0.39 as well. Not sure what that means, but probably no nail polish. TV was my first box so it might be a welcome box, have you been subbing for a while?


 TV was my first box as well, but my April is 0.5140, so maybe not all TV-newbies are getting welcome boxes? Assuming welcome boxes are the lightest, that is... I'm hoping for 26, 12, 18, or 6! Are heavier boxes usually better?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> To me one of them looks like it's from the beach collection, the other could be as well. I was thinking wednesday and rory.



I know that Zoya had some "leftover" (their word) Bevin (and maybe Farah) minis from the Tru collection that they were giving away this week, and my first thought was that they were extras from making minis for April Birchboxes.


----------



## laurajland (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box last month and it was not a welcome box, although my shipping confirmation email seemed to indicate that it would be. Maybe it was an error (it seemed like there was a lot of confusion with the Teen Vogue boxes, and I opted for a regular box), or maybe they aren't doing welcome boxes for everyone anymore?



My first box wasn't a welcome box, either (and I also got the generic welcome email), so I don't think everyone gets one.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 7, 2012)

I could be completely wrong about this, but maybe they only give the welcome box as a first box to people who don't fill out their beauty profile, or who don't fill it out by the time they start putting the boxes together?? I noticed at the bottom of the welcome box pages it says to make sure you fill out your beauty profile for next time... I could be wrong about that, just something I noticed though. I filled out my profile right away on my first account and never received the welcome box...


----------



## laurajland (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could be completely wrong about this, but maybe they only give the welcome box as a first box to people who don't fill out their beauty profile, or who don't fill it out by the time they start putting the boxes together?? I noticed at the bottom of the welcome box pages it says to make sure you fill out your beauty profile for next time... I could be wrong about that, just something I noticed though. I filled out my profile right away on my first account and never received the welcome box...



That makes a lot of sense!  I think you may be right.  I filled out my beauty profile right away and also never received a welcome box.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope that's true! I actually filled out my profile before I even got off the wait list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was too antsy!
 



> Originally Posted by *laurajland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That makes a lot of sense!  I think you may be right.  I filled out my beauty profile right away and also never received a welcome box.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *laurajland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That makes a lot of sense!  I think you may be right.  I filled out my beauty profile right away and also never received a welcome box.



I filled mine out right away as well, and I got a welcome box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2012/january12box16

I haven't gotten my shipping notification yet and I'm getting antsy. I have to leave on a business trip on Wednesday and I wanted to have it by then.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have an awkward situation. The TV box was my first box but being a college kid I didn't think I'd be able to afford this month. I opted out but opted back in about a week later. Has anyone who has opted out but then back in received another welcome box or did you receive that month's box? I'm just curious about whether I will get a welcome box or not and I won't know for awhile since my box doesn't ship until the 15th!


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't looked through all the boxes but so far box 13 looks to be my favorite! I haven't received any of those products yet!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 7, 2012)

Jan was my first box on my first account and I got box 2, which was not a welcome box. I cant remember if I had filled out the profile or not, but I did not get a welcome box then so I hope I dont get one on my 2nd account either. My coworker purchased her mother a gift subscription and she DID get a welcome month last month, which she was very unhappy with.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lindzluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't looked through all the boxes but so far box 13 looks to be my favorite! I haven't received any of those products yet!!



The description on that one makes me think that these are all new products, and the box will specifically go to people who have already been with Birchbox for a year (which will make it their thirteenth box), so I'm thinking Birchbox made sure to have no repeats in that box.  I have to say I'm looking forward to getting my thirteenth box whenever it is, since I joined up as a monthly subscriber last May, so next month would be my thirteenth month, but I didn't sign up for an annual subscription until after the February boxes shipped, so they might consider next March to be my thirteenth month.  The main reason I want it:  It's bright pink!  I love bright pink.


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 7, 2012)

My thirteenth box won't be until July, so if that's the case then bummer! 
 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The description on that one makes me think that these are all new products, and the box will specifically go to people who have already been with Birchbox for a year (which will make it their thirteenth box), so I'm thinking Birchbox made sure to have no repeats in that box.  I have to say I'm looking forward to getting my thirteenth box whenever it is, since I joined up as a monthly subscriber last May, so next month would be my thirteenth month, but I didn't sign up for an annual subscription until after the February boxes shipped, so they might consider next March to be my thirteenth month.  The main reason I want it:  It's bright pink!  I love bright pink.


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 7, 2012)

I just read the description and that IS the case! I've pretty much already received at least one product in most of the other boxes, so crossing my fingers i don't get a repeat!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The description on that one makes me think that these are all new products, and the box will specifically go to people who have already been with Birchbox for a year (which will make it their thirteenth box), so I'm thinking Birchbox made sure to have no repeats in that box.  I have to say I'm looking forward to getting my thirteenth box whenever it is, since I joined up as a monthly subscriber last May, so next month would be my thirteenth month, but I didn't sign up for an annual subscription until after the February boxes shipped, so they might consider next March to be my thirteenth month.  The main reason I want it:  It's bright pink!  I love bright pink.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 7, 2012)

I filled out my profile immediately &amp; still received a welcome box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I'm looking forward to getting my thirteenth box whenever it is, since I joined up as a monthly subscriber last May, so next month would be my thirteenth month, but I didn't sign up for an annual subscription until after the February boxes shipped, so they might consider next March to be my thirteenth month.  The main reason I want it:  It's bright pink!  I love bright pink.


The special edition pink box is for annual subscriptions only. Time as a monthly subscriber doesn't count.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 7, 2012)

I ordered a gift subscription for my roommate and resubscribed for myself to Birchbox, we were both hoping to get an April box, but were unsure. I than emailed Birchbox right after ordering and was told:

"Thanks for writing in. You will be receiving an April box. The only subscribers that receive welcome boxes are customers who have received a gift subscription. The monthly shipments go out on the 10th of the month. Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns!"


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah! That clears that up! Thanks for finding out! I was wondering why some people get a welcome box and others don't!
 



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a gift subscription for my roommate and resubscribed for myself to Birchbox, we were both hoping to get an April box, but were unsure. I than emailed Birchbox right after ordering and was told:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. You will be receiving an April box. The only subscribers that receive welcome boxes are customers who have received a gift subscription. The monthly shipments go out on the 10th of the month. Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns!"


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 7, 2012)

That makes sense




I'm glad we know for sure now! I'm really excited to get a box now!
 



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a gift subscription for my roommate and resubscribed for myself to Birchbox, we were both hoping to get an April box, but were unsure. I than emailed Birchbox right after ordering and was told:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. You will be receiving an April box. The only subscribers that receive welcome boxes are customers who have received a gift subscription. The monthly shipments go out on the 10th of the month. Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns!"


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 7, 2012)

No problem. I was very happy to get that email from CS on getting an April box ( am strangely excited for detergent if I get it) but my roommate is not too happy about the welcome box.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 7, 2012)

No shipping notice yet, here, but I never get early notice. I guess I'll find out what I'm getting Tuesday. Unlike last month, I haven't a strong preference for any box. There are too many to try to favorite.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your welcome box was fantastic! Mine still gives me nightmares. hahahahaha!

I filled my beauty profile out right away and got a welcome box too back in February. Worst box I've ever gotten from a beauty sub in my life. BB points and the Vichy box I got a couple weeks later saved them from me freaking out and immediately cancelling that month. I love Birchbox now, but omg, I was in total shock from that horrid box. That's saying a lot considering I'm really easy to please when it comes to beauty subs. I have pretty much adored every MyGlam bag and have been subbed since November (December bag), so, yeah, I'm waaay easy to make happy. lol.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy Cow! Has anyone noticed that the box links go all the way up to 32? It skips a few numbers on the way, but yikes, that's a LOT of boxes.


----------



## snllama (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found some text on part of that item in the picture for box 14, and I think it's this (I'm putting a link in because I can't get the spoiler coding to work).



ooooh, that seems awesome. I hope I get one!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 7, 2012)

The ones towards the end of the list look better!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy Cow! Has anyone noticed that the box links go all the way up to 32? It skips a few numbers on the way, but yikes, that's a LOT of boxes.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 8, 2012)

For those who've ordered the sample pack from One Love Organics, how many uses do you think the samples provide?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy Cow! Has anyone noticed that the box links go all the way up to 32? It skips a few numbers on the way, but yikes, that's a LOT of boxes.



Yup. This is why I'm holding off this month from posting the sneak peek because of it.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 8, 2012)

> Neither of my accounts have a shipping notice and usually I'm one of the first ones to get it (but it takes forever to get to me in So Cali). Ahhhhh! Want my shipping confirmation noooow. LOL.


 Nothing yet for me either. I''m in RI.


----------



## mybabyrocks0709 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nothing yet for me I'm in SC.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so excited for both of my boxes now! Even though neither of them have shipped yet 







> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a gift subscription for my roommate and resubscribed for myself to Birchbox, we were both hoping to get an April box, but were unsure. I than emailed Birchbox right after ordering and was told:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. You will be receiving an April box. The only subscribers that receive welcome boxes are customers who have received a gift subscription. The monthly shipments go out on the 10th of the month. Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns!"


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 8, 2012)

I looked through all the boxes and out of the ones that I can get for my main (first) account there are only 2 I wouldnt like: 17 and 18

So I think the odds are in my favor this month. 

I also have a chance of getting my dream box number 22 on my second account. 

Has anyone gotten 2 zoya polishes from BB? I have gotten one in Jan and I wonder if they would send me another one?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 8, 2012)

> I looked through all the boxes and out of the ones that I can get for my main (first) account there are only 2 I wouldnt like: 17 and 18
> 
> So I think the odds are in my favor this month.
> 
> ...


 I've gotten 3


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked through all the boxes and out of the ones that I can get for my main (first) account there are only 2 I wouldnt like: 17 and 18
> 
> ...



They have had Zoya in boxes three time since I joined (July, November, and January) and I have received it twice (July and November).  The time they had it but I didn't get it was the time they made a point of saying that they were sending Stila eyeliners to everyone who had already received Zoya (and then my aunt received Zoya in her box that month, and she doesn't like anything but bright blue polish, so she gave it to me.  Yay!).

Wow.  After taking out the welcome boxes, there are only four that do not have Wonderstruck.  I'm going to hope for 29 or 30 (that scent doesn't even seem to be on the site yet, so I had to go a-wandering on the web in order to find it) even though one of the main notes doesn't usually work for me because it looks like that's a SOLID PERFUME!  NO ALCOHOL!  MORE LIKE THIS, PLEASE!  I have this weird feeling I'm getting 26, although I don't know why.


----------



## mybabyrocks0709 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah me too 3


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks for answering, thats good to know! There are lots of boxes with zoya that i like.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never gotten nailpolish (i'm 6 boxes in) and I really want it!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 8, 2012)

> I looked through all the boxes and out of the ones that I can get for my main (first) account there are only 2 I wouldnt like: 17 and 18
> 
> So I think the odds are in my favor this month.
> 
> ...


 I've had 3 Zoya sent to me over the past year or so.. Every few months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd like any box with zoya in it. That'd be the best first box ever imo lol


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 8, 2012)

Nothing for me in TX, either.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what the silver colored foil packet that is in several of the boxes is?


----------



## pharmatwizz (Apr 8, 2012)

I think its from this company http://www.palaisdesthes.com/en/

More teas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha

http://us.palaisdesthes.com/en_us/the-du-hammam-1674.html


> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the silver colored foil packet that is in several of the boxes is?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

I just looked at the higher number boxes someone posted on page 15.  I have one of the Vapour blush sticks.  Its a nice product.  I wouldnt mind getting another one!  It's hard to tell from the picture, but that looks like the full-size.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm always glad to try a new tea, Thanks!  I stocked up on all the Tea Forte teas from last month.

 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its from this company http://www.palaisdesthes.com/en/
> 
> ...


----------



## duckygirl (Apr 8, 2012)

I think they sent me the wrong confirmation number. It says accepted by the local post office in New Jersey...and I'm in Ohio


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

I take that back.  That is not the full size.  The full size is about the same length as a Lancome mascara, and that one appears to be shorter.  Sorry.
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked at the higher number boxes someone posted on page 15.  I have one of the Vapour blush sticks.  Its a nice product.  I wouldnt mind getting another one!  It's hard to tell from the picture, but that looks like the full-size.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

I think that just means that your package was accepted by the PO from UPS and it will then make its way to you via US mail.  Mine always say that, even though the post office it was accepted at isnt local to me.
 



> Originally Posted by *duckygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they sent me the wrong confirmation number. It says accepted by the local post office in New Jersey...and I'm in Ohio


----------



## duckygirl (Apr 8, 2012)

Its just strange because it went from new jersey to massachusetts back to new jersey


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked at the higher number boxes someone posted on page 15.  I have one of the Vapour blush sticks.  Its a nice product.  I wouldnt mind getting another one!  It's hard to tell from the picture, but that looks like the full-size.







> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I take that back.  That is not the full size.  The full size is about the same length as a Lancome mascara, and that one appears to be shorter.  Sorry.


 Based on the text, I think it's this.


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 8, 2012)

My account says "under review". I think something went wrong with the bank, does that mean that I will not get an April box?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

I would give them a call tomorrow.  Even if something went wrong with your bank, you can straighten it out with them, and they will send your April box.  They seem to be pretty good like that.  You might get it a little later though.

uote:

Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My account says "under review". I think something went wrong with the bank, does that mean that I will not get an April box?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

Meaganola, I think I'm missing something from your post.  What do you think it is? 

I have a few of the Vapour products and it does look like the blush, but a lot of the products have the same packaging. 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Meaganola, I think I'm missing something from your post.  What do you think it is?
> ...



"This" in that post is a link.  The text for the box indicates that there are certain product types in the box (past examples not necessarily in any of these boxes:  snack, beverage, skincare, fragrance, body scrub), and there's one product type that doesn't otherwise match up with any of the other items in the box.  I don't want to say what it is in case people are trying to avoid spoilers, but I can't get spoiler coding to work, so I just put in links.  

Weird.  I was just going through my past boxes to get a list of product types, and I noticed something odd about my December box:  



> Youâ€™ll also find Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a luxe dry oil that adds shimmer and silkiness to face, body, and hair, and a fruity scent designed to help you smell more youthful.


 The oil was actually Nuxe, not Benefit.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

I didnt catch the link, but I have it now.  Sorry!  You might be right.  It just doesnt look like that to me, but it could be the packaging of samples.  On the cosmetic packaging, the writing is vertical, and the other type of product it's horizontal.  I'm probably just looking too hard for clues, and being stupid. 

Your right about the text, so your probably right about the product.  Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, okay thanks! I really hope I get one.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 8, 2012)

But if that is true, what about box 32? I don't see a fragrance there. Maybe it is hidden? I hope you're right about your guess, because I like the idea!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 8, 2012)

Every other box has a fragrance, though... maybe the picture is wrong for 32.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 8, 2012)

(fingers crossed for the laundry detergent) Seriously. lol


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (fingers crossed for the laundry detergent) Seriously. lol



Me too!  As long as it works in an HE washer...


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 8, 2012)

Okay good, I'm not the only one!
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point!


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm hoping since I have the yearly subscription that I receive one of the better boxes.  I feel like I usually do.  Some of these boxes suck.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 8, 2012)

I noticed they took off the points for reviewing multiple Twistbands. It only shows it once now on my account.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping since I have the yearly subscription that I receive one of the better boxes.  I feel like I usually do.  Some of these boxes suck.



I think so, too. The Birchbox site seems to be down and I can't get past box 15, but I am not in love with anything thus far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Apr 8, 2012)

On BirchBox's twitter: "Hi! http://Birchbox.com will be down for a short time while our tech team performs some Internet gymnastics (maintenance)"

I hope I don't get laundry detergent in my box. I won't *hate* it, but I probably won't use it.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 8, 2012)

They do, and it's not a bad product, but I really hope I don't get them in my box because I have piles of the same sample that the sample girl at the grocery store was trying to get rid of on a slow day.  

Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Me too!  As long as it works in an HE washer...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

That is strange! 
 



> Originally Posted by *duckygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its just strange because it went from new jersey to massachusetts back to new jersey


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if having an annual subscription means you get a better box.  When I subscribed in January, I got a by the month subscription for myself, but also purchased annual subscriptions for my sister and 3 of my freinds as gifts.  I think some months I have gotten the better box.  I guess it all depends on what you like though.  What I think is a fabulous box, you might think is a dud.  I agree that some of the boxes this month do seem to suck though.

 



> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping since I have the yearly subscription that I receive one of the better boxes.  I feel like I usually do.  Some of these boxes suck.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  What I think is a fabulous box, you might think is a dud.


Exactly! Look how many people were over the moon about the TV boxes, but there were also several folks VERY vocal about NOT digging them....everyone's got different needs!


----------



## smokeyeyesbytam (Apr 8, 2012)

uh oh...is it just me or is the birchbox site down. i can go to every other website except birchbox.com! the page keeps coming up as "can not find server"...


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 8, 2012)

It's down for maintenance.
 



> Originally Posted by *smokeyeyesbytam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uh oh...is it just me or is the birchbox site down. i can go to every other website except birchbox.com! the page keeps coming up as "can not find server"...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 8, 2012)

down for maintenance... maybe that means they're loading all of our boxes, and we'll all know what we've got!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm fairly easily swayed -- when everyone was ecstatic about the tarte lipsurgence and the essie nail polish, it was really hard for me not to go with the hype and feel disappointed i had opted for the regular box, even though I knew I didn't want those items! I was thrilled with my box (my first BB ever), and these boxes look even more exciting to me! There are a few items I would want to try more than others, but there are only one or two (other than welcome boxes) that I'd be mildly disappointed with. How fast can my box arrive? I'm stalking this thread on the hour because I am so hopped up on anticipation! Okay, maybe I need a better hobby, haha


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

It is so true!  I absolutely love getting perfume samples, but there are a lot of people on here who dont like getting them.  I prefer skincare over makeup samples too.  This month I'm hoping for a box with the Erno Lazlo soap, but I think most people are hoping for the Zoya or Revolution.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly! Look how many people were over the moon about the TV boxes, but there were also several folks VERY vocal about NOT digging them....everyone's got different needs!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 8, 2012)

That little 10.00 box of samples is like an addiction. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm fairly easily swayed -- when everyone was ecstatic about the tarte lipsurgence and the essie nail polish, it was really hard for me not to go with the hype and feel disappointed i had opted for the regular box, even though I knew I didn't want those items! I was thrilled with my box (my first BB ever), and these boxes look even more exciting to me! There are a few items I would want to try more than others, but there are only one or two (other than welcome boxes) that I'd be mildly disappointed with. How fast can my box arrive? I'm stalking this thread on the hour because I am so hopped up on anticipation! Okay, maybe I need a better hobby, haha


----------



## Lychae (Apr 8, 2012)

its the 8th and I have YET to get my tracking. I was billed the second and asked if I would still get it and Paulina said yes.

Anyone else not get their tracking yet?


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't gotten a tracking number yet either mine says that it will ship the 10th. And I'm in Colorado is that makes a diffrence. I also stalk the page by the hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its the 8th and I have YET to get my tracking. I was billed the second and asked if I would still get it and Paulina said yes.
> 
> Anyone else not get their tracking yet?



I haven't gotten mine yet either. I'd like to say I usually get my tracking number pretty early, but it's really all over the place, and most of the time the box comes but the tracking number says it's not supposed to arrive for another few days. Who knows! I always get it by the 11th though.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine just says that the shipping date is April 10th, but I thought everyone's said that? I have not gotten a shipping notification, either. Last time I was monthly and got the shipping notification on March 7th. After that box, I decided to buy an annual sub. Maybe they process the monthly's first? I thought I heard somewhere they shipped according to geographical location...


----------



## Lychae (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't even got a shipping notice from birchbox. their email  telling me it shipped! I'll probably call tomorrow and ask.


----------



## xokrysten (Apr 9, 2012)

The 10th is the the last day to get tracking info, so you still have a few days. I haven't received an e-mail yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2012)

Most of us haven't' gotten them yet, they'll probably be shipping over the next few days.
 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even got a shipping notice from birchbox. their email  telling me it shipped! I'll probably call tomorrow and ask.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine just says that the shipping date is April 10th, but I thought everyone's said that? I have not gotten a shipping notification, either. Last time I was monthly and got the shipping notification on March 7th. After that box, I decided to buy an annual sub. Maybe they process the monthly's first? I thought I heard somewhere they shipped according to geographical location...



My understanding is that they ship according to box rather than location, so all of the Box 1s ship out at the same time, Box 2s ship out at the same time, etc.  I received my shipping notice on the 6th, although when I went in to the tracking, it shows that it was actually shipped on the 4th (and when I was monthly, my ship dates were usually right around the 10th.  This is my second month on an annual subscription, and both months have been earlier than my monthly boxes tended to be.  Those usually ended up arriving right around the 20th.  Then again, I changed to annual right around the same time they addressed the December issues and dumped Streamlite, so it may simply be a matter of process improvement).  

And for those who haven't received their tracking yet, it's worth checking the spam folder.  I've had at least one Birchbox shipping notice go there even though I've told Gmail over and over that anything from there is not merely not-spam but a high-priority email.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very helpful information! Thanks!


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm I don't know. The box I received that was shipped the latest (February) was actually a low number, and I the earliest box I received was a high number. Overall, (with the exception of Feb.) I'm normally one of the first to receive my boxes but I've only received 3 boxes (and the Vichy) . I live in NYC, which is where they are based out of so that might have something to do with it. This is my first month on annual and I'm supposed to be getting my box tomorrow. It might have to do with our last names? Mine is early in the alphabet.

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



My understanding is that they ship according to box rather than location, so all of the Box 1s ship out at the same time, Box 2s ship out at the same time, etc.  I received my shipping notice on the 6th, although when I went in to the tracking, it shows that it was actually shipped on the 4th (and when I was monthly, my ship dates were usually right around the 10th.  This is my second month on an annual subscription, and both months have been earlier than my monthly boxes tended to be.  Those usually ended up arriving right around the 20th.  Then again, I changed to annual right around the same time they addressed the December issues and dumped Streamlite, so it may simply be a matter of process improvement).  

And for those who haven't received their tracking yet, it's worth checking the spam folder.  I've had at least one Birchbox shipping notice go there even though I've told Gmail over and over that anything from there is not merely not-spam but a high-priority email.


----------



## Cocomarie (Apr 9, 2012)

In the account info section where it shows your purchase activity mine doesn't say Anything for this month. Does it normally say a order number and a the day it will ship by? This is barely my second box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 9, 2012)

That's really weird to me that they would say that only gift subscriptions get the welcome box, because my regular one is NOT a gift subscription, it's a regular one that I switched over to an annual account, and it got the welcome box instead of the April box that I wanted. So I think that they're lying about that because it's obviously not always true.

I mean, why would they count me upgrading my sub to a yearly as being a gift one?

I got a pretty crappy welcome box and I wanted the April one pretty badly, so I'm still slightly annoyed about that. It's not really fair to show one boxes hints and all this stuff about nail polish and then pull a switcheroo on people by sending them a box of last months stuff like it's supposed to be a nice deal. It would have been one thing if I had spent $10 on it, but I spent over $100 on their subscription, so I was expecting to at least get the Color Club nail polish in my box!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine doesn't say anything either, I was just about to ask the same question
 



> Originally Posted by *Cocomarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the account info section where it shows your purchase activity mine doesn't say Anything for this month. Does it normally say a order number and a the day it will ship by? This is barely my second box


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 9, 2012)

> That little 10.00 box of samples is like an addiction.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 I was telling a friend yesterday about Birchbox. My husband didn't hear the conversation, just heard Birchbox. He says, "You didn't get your Birchbox yet, did you?" I told him no, expecting it next week. He said, "That makes more sense. I was pretty sure I would have seen you jumping up and down at some point if you had received it." He is right on that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2012)

They do ship the boxes out by number, BUT the numbers don't go in order.  They might ship all of box 5 on Monday, 22 on Tuesday, and box 1 on Wednesday, etc.
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I don't know. The box I received that was shipped the latest (February) was actually a low number, and I the earliest box I received was a high number. Overall, (with the exception of Feb.) I'm normally one of the first to receive my boxes but I've only received 3 boxes (and the Vichy) . I live in NYC, which is where they are based out of so that might have something to do with it. This is my first month on annual and I'm supposed to be getting my box tomorrow. It might have to do with our last names? Mine is early in the alphabet.
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope I get one of those little Erno Laszlo soaps!!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 9, 2012)

My first box is in Timbuktu and no confirmation on my other 2 yet.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 9, 2012)

Tracking info still isn't available on UPS site for mine, USPS says it was processed at origin facility in NJ.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I don't know. The box I received that was shipped the latest (February) was actually a low number, and I the earliest box I received was a high number. Overall, (with the exception of Feb.) I'm normally one of the first to receive my boxes but I've only received 3 boxes (and the Vichy) . I live in NYC, which is where they are based out of so that might have something to do with it. This is my first month on annual and I'm supposed to be getting my box tomorrow. It might have to do with our last names? Mine is early in the alphabet.



I don't mean that all of the box 1s are shipped first.  The box 30s might be shipped first depending on what boxes are ready first, which pallet happens to be at the front of the warehouse, etc.  They're all just shipped at the same time as the rest of the boxes with the same number.  My last name is also early in the alphabet, and I still received boxes later than most people, but I received them at about the same time that everyone else receiving the same box received theirs.

One thing I have noticed:  The page for which specific box you're receiving has been going up later.  Last month, I think I had my box for three or four days before I could review anything.

Oh!  I just clicked the wrong link (it's 5:45 in the morning out here, so I'm not quite awake yet) to sign in, and I got to the signup page.  Previously, there was just a "sign up on the mailing list" option.  Now, there's an option to select the women's subscription or the men's!  The men's is $20 a month, and you're still going to end up on the waiting list, but the men's subscription is officially on the horizon!  *And* there is now a men's tab on the shopping page.  That must be the maintenance they were doing last night!  It wasn't up last night when I was poking around, but it's there now.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 9, 2012)

My Birchbox subsciption has not shipped yet, but I will be super disappointed if its a welcome box, as oppose to what they told me via email, that I will get an April Box. Geez, now I'm becoming a bit disappointed. If I don't get an April box, I may have to complain - I use to work in CS, my first job when I was younger at a retail store, and we had a script to read from, an oodles of mini manuals, so whatever we told customers, it would be the same every time. I dislike misinformation - it gets my hopes up.

Other than April Box 1, are they any other welcome boxes in the links? Or is it just one generic box?
 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really weird to me that they would say that only gift subscriptions get the welcome box, because my regular one is NOT a gift subscription, it's a regular one that I switched over to an annual account, and it got the welcome box instead of the April box that I wanted. So I think that they're lying about that because it's obviously not always true.
> 
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

Got on the list for BB men. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree 100%. I am not annual and I have gotten great boxes (I got the Dermacologica AND the blender!!). It would be very poor marketing strategy on their part to do that. And I think they are smarter than that.
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if having an annual subscription means you get a better box.  When I subscribed in January, I got a by the month subscription for myself, but also purchased annual subscriptions for my sister and 3 of my freinds as gifts.  I think some months I have gotten the better box.  I guess it all depends on what you like though.  What I think is a fabulous box, you might think is a dud.  I agree that some of the boxes this month do seem to suck though.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 9, 2012)

How come the Men's subscription is $20/month while the women's is only $10? Anyone know what the men are getting?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2012)

They may have meant the April welcome box. Those four welcome boxes have some of the April stuff and some of the older stuff. The Tarte lip surge is in one of the welcome boxes. It's not generic. Go back a couple pages and someone posted the welcome box numbers.



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox subsciption has not shipped yet, but I will be super disappointed if its a welcome box, as oppose to what they told me via email, that I will get an April Box. Geez, now I'm becoming a bit disappointed. If I don't get an April box, I may have to complain - I use to work in CS, my first job when I was younger at a retail store, and we had a script to read from, an oodles of mini manuals, so whatever we told customers, it would be the same every time. I dislike misinformation - it gets my hopes up.
> 
> Other than April Box 1, are they any other welcome boxes in the links? Or is it just one generic box?


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 9, 2012)

No shipment email for me yet! I've ALWAYS received it by now.  Anyone else still waiting for the email?


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay, thanks! I'll take a look.
 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They may have meant the April welcome box. Those four welcome boxes have some of the April stuff and some of the older stuff. The Tarte lip surge is in one of the welcome boxes. It's not generic. Go back a couple pages and someone posted the welcome box numbers.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am waiting too - all 4 of my different subs from Birchbox have yet to be shipped.  Hope it's worth the wait!
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipment email for me yet! I've ALWAYS received it by now.  Anyone else still waiting for the email?


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 9, 2012)

This will be my 4th box and I have yet to receive the tracking info which is odd since I usually receive the box on the 9th.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 9, 2012)

No shipping email for me either. I'm hoping the box will just show up.



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipment email for me yet! I've ALWAYS received it by now.  Anyone else still waiting for the email?


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipment email for me yet! I've ALWAYS received it by now.  Anyone else still waiting for the email?



Still waiting. I always get my confirmation/box the latest out of my group of friends. It gets a bit frustrating.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

No shipping notification received on either of my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't get my tracking either. I got my box super early last month. I called their customer service line and they told me that everything should ship out by the 10th.  Back in February I had a nightmare experience and didn't get my box until the 23rd and then they gave me the wrong box so I missed out on my ideal box 



.  I am praying to God that I don't have a repeat of February.

Also, I wish that we could opt out of getting perfume in my boxes.  It's sooo annoying.  I have sensitive skin so they go straight to the garbage


----------



## cclayson (Apr 9, 2012)

still no notification here either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also this is my 6th month. Should I be getting a coupon code? I'm saving up points to match with a code to get a clairsonic!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 9, 2012)

No notification yet, hopefully that means my box will be awesome.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 9, 2012)

I got my box this morning!!!






I'm totally happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lucky! I like that Zoya color!



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box this morning!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box this morning!!!
> 
> ...



Ohhh that is a nice box! I know I'm not getting it since mine hasn't even shipped yet, lol, but hopefully I'll get something comparable. I already have that zoya though.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ I like your BB this month. I'd be happy with that! 





Okay, so, I have no shipping confirmation on either on my accounts. Last month I got the same exact two Teen Vogue boxes. The only thing different was my hair tie colors. The box was so amazing I looked past it. If I get the same exact two boxes again, I'm for sure cancelling the second account. I opened a second account, and filled out my beauty profile completely different on it, so I'd get to try a variety of things, not have double of everything.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/april2012-box


----------



## amandabear (Apr 9, 2012)

That is an awesome box! And the one I hope I get, because I've been wanting that Zoya color. Do you mind sharing what your shipping weight was?



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box this morning!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am loving this month's new products! Lots of awesome stuff!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

still no confirmation here either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BrittneyMarie - That zoya color is awesome!


----------



## kewhicker (Apr 9, 2012)

No confirmation for me either.. and the suspense is KILLING me. I bought a monthly subscription for myself, and two gift subscriptions for a few birthdays this month. The anticipation is too much!!


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't received my confirmation and neither has my daughter, but I think all of the boxes (at least the ones that the links are working) look pretty well rounded and nice.  My dream box would be #25, followed by #21, but really I don't think I will disappointed with whatever I get.  I really appreciate the balance of pricing for the new products.  The Willa products and the Say Yes products are very reasonable.  If anyone gets the Befine stuff and they want full sizes, you might check your local Ulta (if you have one).  All of ours have clearanced their Befine products.  The prices are like $9.00 for a cleanser/mask or cleanser/toner combo and $10 for the night or day creams,the exfoliating scrubs,  and some of the masks.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2012)

No, tracking for me as well but I am used to it.

I usually get mine until the 10th.

But when I first signed up for Birchbox I used to already have my box by the 7th or 8th of the month.

Does anyone know if they have changed shipping services?


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 9, 2012)

I love your box and that Zoya is gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box this morning!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, tracking for me as well but I am used to it.
> 
> ...



I've been with birchbox for 6 months now, and I usually get my tracking around the 10th, but last month I had my box by then. AND there was nail polish in it, so I don't think there's any way of telling how early they ship.  I'd say it's at random each time.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone else have a nagging fear that the men's boxes going for $20/month means there might be a price increase coming for the regular/women's boxes?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope not, i dont think the boxes are worth 20.00 unless they stop with the perfumes and add in at least 2 more items per box
 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have a nagging fear that the men's boxes going for $20/month means there might be a price increase coming for the regular/women's boxes?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone else have a nagging fear that the men's boxes going for $20/month means there might be a price increase coming for the regular/women's boxes?



No way. I wouldn't pay that, anyway, I'd just finish up my year and cancel. Birchboxes are absolutely not worth that to me.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2012)

if they double the price for our subscription i will be saying



&amp;



(as in bye-bye) LOL


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

lol I was like what is that first one?  youre funny!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if they double the price for our subscription i will be saying
> 
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone else have a nagging fear that the men's boxes going for $20/month means there might be a price increase coming for the regular/women's boxes?



That's not how I took it. Every time I look at skincare for hubby there's less selection for male specific care and because of that it seems more expensive. Also, I'm wondering if they'll get more "lifestyle" items because there's only so many products for men to use.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was like what is that first one?  youre funny!


thanks



.  The $10 price is just right.  The most I would pay for a beauty box is $12


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't tell- are the first box subscriptions full?


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 9, 2012)

I love your box...I hope I get that one!
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box this morning!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2012)

ditto. i like that box too







> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your box...I hope I get that one!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipment email for me yet! I've ALWAYS received it by now.  Anyone else still waiting for the email?



Yes.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 9, 2012)

i'd say they're so slow at getting everyone's boxes out because of Easter.  I'm sure we'll all get confirmations tomorrow.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am ADORING Zoya's True Spring collection. I will die if I don't get one in my box. DIE! Okay, that's a bit dramatic. But seriously; Lotus, Skylar, and Tru are beautiful colors. And I have been saving my BB points like crazy, so I'm pretty sure a trip to the BB store will be in order after opening my box. I'll also be scouring the trade thread like crazy to score some and get rid of my MANY unwanted samples. My box is a little on the heavier side so I'm hoping it could have a Zoya in it... but who knows, there are a few heavier items in some of them this month.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/april2012-box


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


Yes.  This is worrying me.  the last time i dealt with this I didn't get my box until the end of the month and they blamed a holiday for that one. i better not go through that again. i'm in nyc and their warehouse is in jersey so i don't know what the effin hold up is smh


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, tracking for me as well but I am used to it.
> 
> ...



Yes, they did. It was either Feb or March.  For most subscribers the new shipping is better. But for some like you and me, not so much.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 9, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone else have a nagging fear that the men's boxes going for $20/month means there might be a price increase coming for the regular/women's boxes?
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a good point. I hope you are right!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope so too. I don't think I'd pay $20 a month. It's fun to get my box in the mail and I'd hate to have to cancel.


----------



## randerso (Apr 9, 2012)

I reeeeeeeeally want to try that Revolution stick, but as it is only in 2 boxes and the anniversary box, the odds are looking slim.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not super jazzed about most of the items this month. But I really can't complain, TV was my first box and I use and love every single item I got. Plus it's only my second month and I already have 180 BB points, BB has treated me extremely well thus far!

I knew TV would be hard to follow, so I'm not that upset about the prospect of a mediocre box.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't received mine either. It's weird that some people already have theirs and others haven't been shipped!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

If I get the alima lip balm, pur tinted moisturizer, the microderma face mitt or revolution stick thing I will be very happy. Seems my odds are decently high for getting at least one of them, I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

I personally like fragance samples, but I hope to get a box without wonderstruck because I already own the full size.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm waiting for my confirmation e-mail too!! I'm kind of freaking out? I thought they forgot about me =(

I really wanted to sign up my BF for the men's box but I don't think I can afford $20 a month along with my bb and other necessities!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 9, 2012)

I honestly think I'd be ok with most of these boxes.. Some things I'd obviously be happier with than other but the only thing I see in them that I think I wouldn't use is the tea so I think I'll be happy with whatever box I get.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 9, 2012)

To make things worse I still havent received my shipping or a response from CS and my coworkers box came in like 15mins ago. -_________-.. :Le Sigh:


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

A lot of people haven't received shipping yet, including me. Its not even passed the 10th yet, so everyone calm down!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2012)

They finally put the April Favorites Video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhT3BkFb-X8

* I am crossing my fingers I get to try some of the BeFine Products, I haven't received any of them*


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am hoping I get lucky and get the Befine night cream on my new account. I love that stuff.


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not panicking, just think it's really strange. Since I live 2 hours from where the boxes ship from, and i've been subbed for a year now and have always received at least the shipment email by now...

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of people haven't received shipping yet, including me. Its not even passed the 10th yet, so everyone calm down!


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 9, 2012)

I am all about skincare but my bathroom is starting to overflow. I really wish they had more makeup items! I hope I get the revolution stick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PS I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet either.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 9, 2012)

Has anyone purchased the Kerastase Elixir (full size) yet? I received a sample and I really like it, but not sure if I want to spend $54 for a big bottle. For those who have purchased, how long do you think it lasts?


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought a full size bottle 6 months ago and have about 70% left. I use it about 3x a week.



> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone purchased the Kerastase Elixir (full size) yet? I received a sample and I really like it, but not sure if I want to spend $54 for a big bottle. For those who have purchased, how long do you think it lasts?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lindzluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am all about skincare but my bathroom is starting to overflow. I really wish they had more makeup items! I hope I get the revolution stick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PS I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet either.



what boxes is that on it? i glimpsed through all of them but i didn't see it at all!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 9, 2012)

no shipping confirmation for me either, I'm in NYC. guess we will have to see if get an email tomorrow


----------



## productjunkie14 (Apr 9, 2012)

I received my box today!  Box 6 !   I am  pretty excited  the pangea lip balm alone retails. for  $12!  sorry dont know how to provide the link


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 9, 2012)

yup i'm in nyc too. i am stalking my e-mail religiously to see if the box shipped. you would think since bb hq is in nyc that we should receive the boxes quickly right?



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no shipping confirmation for me either, I'm in NYC. guess we will have to see if get an email tomorrow


----------



## samplegal (Apr 9, 2012)

Got my BB today. It was weighted at .3940 and it was this one. I'm in New Jersey, btw.

Not a bad box per se, but a little boring.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am so bummed ppl are already geting theirs and mine havent even shipped... I better be able to see whats in my boxes tomorrow (!)


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah that's the one I want and I have a similar weight! *Fingers crossed*
 



> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB today. It was weighted at .3940 and it was this one. I'm in New Jersey, btw.
> 
> Not a bad box per se, but a little boring.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

Shouldn't the personal box link go live at like 12 AM? lol. *staying up to stalk BB*


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm not sure, but i am asleep at that time haha , so hopefully by 7 am tomorrow its up!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shouldn't the personal box link go live at like 12 AM? lol. *staying up to stalk BB*


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 9, 2012)

.5390 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *amandabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is an awesome box! And the one I hope I get, because I've been wanting that Zoya color. Do you mind sharing what your shipping weight was?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm not sure, but i am asleep at that time haha , so hopefully by 7 am tomorrow its up!



lol, well I'm on the west coast, so hopefully it's east coast time, which means 9 PM, my time.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 9, 2012)

For those of you panicking about not having received a shipping confirm--I've received one of my boxes (box 6), but haven't received shipping confim for my 2nd box.  Same thing happened last month, I wound up getting my shipping confirms about 3 days apart and my boxes about a week apart.  I really like it like that, personally I'd be a little disappointed if they showed up on the same day.

Also, I love box 6 (Pangea lip balm, Wonderstruck sample, Weleda firming day cream, Benta Berry exfloiating cleaner, Pangea eye cream--single use sample,and Pangea facial scrub--single use sample).  No "real" makeup, but I've been wanting to try the perfume and I love "firming creams" (I'm only in my 20's but it's starting to become an obsession).  Plus, you can never have enouhg lip balm!


----------



## goldphishe (Apr 9, 2012)

Not happy! One of my items was from a box I had already received back in December! Bad form, Birchbox!

this was my box, btw.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box12


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not happy! One of my items was from a box I had already received back in December! Bad form, Birchbox!
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me, contact them. They gave me 100 points for the mix up, aka a free $10. Give them an e-mail =)


----------



## goldphishe (Apr 9, 2012)

Funny you should mention that - I just sent one. It would be awesome if they gave me the points. I already have 200 saved up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's heeeeeeeeeeeeeere!!

I have NEVER received my BB this early so I was shocked when I checked the delivery status and it said "Out for Delivery." But I'm pretty happy with my box despite some of the lukewarm responses to this months boxes. And although I will probably trade a few items, I REALLY like the ones that I am going to keep. And I had my nail polish wish granted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I received:
Erno Laszlo Active pHelityl Soap (Not sure how to use bar soap on my face...? Suggestions/tips appreciated!)

Harvey Prince Yogini (Will probably trade)

Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer (Will probably trade)

Zoya in Bevin from their TRUE Spring collection (I am happy to get any nail polish, but I would have preferred Lotus, Skylar, or Tru from the collection... but I will just buy them with my BB points, so no harm, no foul!)

Yes to Blueberries Brightening Facial Towlettes (LOVE!)
Also, I am THRILLED that I finally received a true "beauty" extra instead of the typical "lifestyle" extra. The lifestyle ones usually are not my thing; fashion tape, fizzy orange drink, lash cards? No way. So I am very satisfied to have received the extra I did!


----------



## erinkins (Apr 9, 2012)

Hoping that if I get the detergent it will be scent and dye free since I'm allergic. ):


----------



## RucheChic (Apr 9, 2012)

Bummed that i did not get a shipment email it yet,but i did get my Julep Spring surprise box so that kinda makes up for it.


----------



## erinkins (Apr 9, 2012)

I sent an email last night making sure that I would be getting my box because I was having card issues and this is the email I got back.

Quote: Thank you for writing in! I just checked your account and can confirm that we have secured successful payment from you for April's Birchbox. This is shipping around the 15th so keep an eye out for a tracking email around then!
The 15th is such a long time to wait... wah.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 9, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that Box #13 is a special box for loyal members?   This is only my 2nd BB so I won't be getting that but I thought that was interesting.  

still waiting for an email


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 9, 2012)

i'm not sure if this was mentioned before, but i have noticed that the higher the box # i get the later it comes...   i got box 6 very early, and when i got 18 it was the latest one i had ever received....  maybe theres no correlation but i happened to notice that.....


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 9, 2012)

Got mine today! That was unbelievably fast. I can't find which box it is, but it weighed 0.5140 lbs and had the following (highlight to view). It wasn't my top pick but I'm actually pretty pleased with what I got. As much as I loved the TV box in theory, I didn't end up using a lot of the items...so this is a better box practically speaking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

willa Facial Towelettes

Taylor Swift perfume

J. R. Watkins Hand and Cuticle Salve

Lifestyle Extra: dropps

Zoya Bevin Nail Polish


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 9, 2012)

My box # 1 is still a million miles away out in Timbuktu, and still no shipping notice for boxes 2 and 3.  I live in Boston, so I would think I would have at least the one that shipped on Friday by now.  At least tomorrow we'll all know which little box of goodies we're getting.  After I know which boxes I'm getting, I can wait patiently for them to arrive.  Its the not knowing that kills me!

I love the new items on the website.  Theres so many new things in a wide range of prices.  I dont know how people can save ujp their points.  I just want to buy something as soon as my points bank reaches 100!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 9, 2012)

edit: quote didnt work. too lazy to fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's heeeeeeeeeeeeeere!!
> 
> ...



Got this box as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like it, but - of course.. again.. - it's hard to beat last month's TV box for me! II'm still happy though, and excited to try the wipes and moisturizer! The soap is super cute too! The perfume actually smells not too bad, but I wish BB would stop sending me perfume. I NEVER switch my scent..eveerr.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 9, 2012)

> It's heeeeeeeeeeeeeere!!
> 
> I have NEVER received my BB this early so I was shocked when I checked the delivery status and it said "Out for Delivery." But I'm pretty happy with my box despite some of the lukewarm responses to this months boxes. And although I will probably trade a few items, I REALLY like the ones that I am going to keep. And I had my nail polish wish granted.
> 
> ...


 That's the box I got, too! I'm pretty happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shouldn't the personal box link go live at like 12 AM? lol. *staying up to stalk BB*



Is that when they usually go up? Last time with my first box I received it before the personal box link went up


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone else get invited to join Birchbox Man (Beta)? I got my bf a subscription even thought it's a little more expensive, i'm so curious!!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 9, 2012)

I got the same box that a lot of other ladies have been posting. I'll admit, I'm pretty excited about trying out the wipes. Plus, that Zoya color I got is gawww-jus!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Got this box as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like it, but - of course.. again.. - it's hard to beat last month's TV box for me! II'm still happy though, and excited to try the wipes and moisturizer! The soap is super cute too! The perfume actually smells not too bad, but I wish BB would stop sending me perfume. I NEVER switch my scent..eveerr.



Just curious, when you do enter feedback do you list that in the comments or anything?  I just wonder how much they look at that.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Apr 9, 2012)

My husband did! He sent me the link and I signed him up for a box. Yay!
 



> Originally Posted by *Lindzluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get invited to join Birchbox Man (Beta)? I got my bf a subscription even thought it's a little more expensive, i'm so curious!!


----------



## CRB882 (Apr 9, 2012)

I got my box today, and I'm pretty sure I clicked on all of the links and I don't see mine, so mine must be one of the few that aren't working!

Befine Skincare Sampler
WEI White Lotus Hydrating Face Treatment Pad
Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift
Zoya in Bevin
MicrodermaMitt Face Mitt
Oh, and mine weighed 0.6655


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm trying to see if my boyfriend can sign up for Birchbox Man using my referral link so if anything I get 50 points...hmmmm. I am interested to see what they put in it. I know men's samples are way harder to source so that may explain the price increase.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 9, 2012)

Now that you mention it, thats how my previous boxes came too.  My January box was box # 5, and I got it quick.  February and March were 23 and 21.  I cant remember when I got my shipping notice for February, but I know it was late, and I got my shipping notice for March on the night of the 10th.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm not sure if this was mentioned before, but i have noticed that the higher the box # i get the later it comes...   i got box 6 very early, and when i got 18 it was the latest one i had ever received....  maybe theres no correlation but i happened to notice that.....


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, and I'm pretty sure I clicked on all of the links and I don't see mine, so mine must be one of the few that aren't working!
> 
> ...


 I think that is box #10


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 9, 2012)

Erinkins, I didnt have a CC problem, but I recieved an email last month for my TV box that said it would ship on the 15th, and then later that same day I recieved my shipping notice, so ???  Hopefully yours will ship sooner than expected too!
 



> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email last night making sure that I would be getting my box because I was having card issues and this is the email I got back.
> 
> The 15th is such a long time to wait... wah.


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 9, 2012)

I would sooo swap if anybody gets 15.


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 9, 2012)

That's what happened to me. Now I am afraid I won't get a good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already know I'm not getting any boxes with that stupid G-1 night cream, because I already got that. I always get the stupid boxes. -.-  By the way, whoever is anticipating that cream, the tube is mostly air, and is the size of my pinky.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what happened to me. Now I am afraid I won't get a good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already know I'm not getting any boxes with that stupid G-1 night cream, because I already got that. I always get the stupid boxes. -.-  By the way, whoever is anticipating that cream, the tube is mostly air, and is the size of my pinky.



Its not the cream this time, its the cleanser.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 9, 2012)

i havent received my ship notice yet....  guess we shall see.....   im not sure how they ship but i'm not sure its by area since i am in pittsburgh and have received mine early and late..  box # is all i can come up with.. maybe it is random......

 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that you mention it, thats how my previous boxes came too.  My January box was box # 5, and I got it quick.  February and March were 23 and 21.  I cant remember when I got my shipping notice for February, but I know it was late, and I got my shipping notice for March on the night of the 10th.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, I was wondering what is inside the Befine Skincare Sampler?



> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, and I'm pretty sure I clicked on all of the links and I don't see mine, so mine must be one of the few that aren't working!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey, I was wondering what is inside the Befine Skincare Sampler?



Is it this? http://www.befine.com/shopexd.asp?id=10

I'm too lazy to check the links lol.


----------



## CRB882 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's actually a box with 5 large packets of samples, 3 daily moisturizer with SPF 15, and 2 gentle cleansers


----------



## bumbleme07 (Apr 9, 2012)

Zoya Nail Polish ($4 Value)

Willa Cleansing Pads ($2.30 Value) JR Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Cream ($.95 Value) Taylor Swift Scent ($1.19 Value) Dropps Detergent ($.60 Value)
I got the same box as some of you girls. And while I am very excited about it and I'm in love with everything [except the detergent ha] but I am sad that my box value barley comes to what I paid for it. Would of liked to see more of the products I received or one more thing. But like I said I am loving some of these already so I will stop complaining ha.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bumbleme07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Nail Polish ($4 Value)
> 
> ...


If I'm adding correctly, that doesn't even total 10 dollars does it?


----------



## bumbleme07 (Apr 9, 2012)

No its not!! It was 9 something . ugh


----------



## snllama (Apr 9, 2012)

crap that is shit! I would be upset if I didn't get what I paid for!

still no shipping notification. gah. patience is a virtue that i must learn.


----------



## thr33things (Apr 9, 2012)

The same thing is happening to me that happened last month. The tracking code said it was transferred to USPS in New Jersey April 8th. The projected delivery date is April 9th (today,) and it hasn't shown up yet. Last month I got it 6 days after the projected delivery date. I'm on the East coast, so wonder why this is happening? I thought they would transfer it to USPS closer to the actual destination, which is North Carolina. Whatever.


----------



## erinkins (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope so because I don't want to wait that long!
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Erinkins, I didnt have a CC problem, but I recieved an email last month for my TV box that said it would ship on the 15th, and then later that same day I recieved my shipping notice, so ???  Hopefully yours will ship sooner than expected too!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what happened to me. Now I am afraid I won't get a good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already know I'm not getting any boxes with that stupid G-1 night cream, because I already got that. I always get the stupid boxes. -.-  By the way, whoever is anticipating that cream, the tube is mostly air, and is the size of my pinky.



Try tweaking your profile, I was unhappy with my boxes too and then the last 4 boxes REALLY improved for me! 

I used to only get perfume and lotions (that's what it felt like) and then after tweaking my profile I got really awesome samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thr33things (Apr 9, 2012)

I have two questions:

*Has anyone noticed that the Box History is no longer there with the site update? Or is it just me?*

*And to all you longtime subscribers, what profile settings do you think yielded the best samples?*


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...



Box history is still there for me. I don't think there is any profile setting that will get you the "best" samples, and if there was, I couldn't tell you because best for you is different than best for me. 

Also I feel they don't follow them that well. My profile says curly hair and I didn't get a single miss jessie's  thing last month which was confusing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 9, 2012)

All of my boxes are showing. No April box yet though.
 



> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 9, 2012)

Whoa. I was so excited that I'd actually use everything that I didn't even consider the monetary value. Oh well, I'm still pretty thrilled with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *bumbleme07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Nail Polish ($4 Value)
> 
> ...


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 9, 2012)

What changes did you make on your profile?



> Quote: Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what happened to me. Now I am afraid I won't get a good box.  I already know I'm not getting any boxes with that stupid G-1 night cream, because I already got that. I always get the stupid boxes. -.-  By the way, whoever is anticipating that cream, the tube is mostly air, and is the size of my pinky.
> 
> ...


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 9, 2012)

I received this box too .. I'm happy with it even though the it didn't equal to the total
 



> Originally Posted by *bumbleme07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Nail Polish ($4 Value)
> 
> ...


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 9, 2012)

When do the boxes show up on your profile? I always get my box after the website shows what I'm getting. Im so anxious! I want to know what I got!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 9, 2012)

Are you only able to give reviews for products in your boxes? Or can it be anything or something that you've ordered from the Birchbox shop? I'm brand new to Birchbox and would like to review some products I've already used in order to build up points.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 9, 2012)

This actually gives me hope, since my tracking info is finally showing and my box weighs at .3900.  I've yet to try Pangea anything.
 



> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB today. It was weighted at .3940 and it was this one. I'm in New Jersey, btw.
> 
> Not a bad box per se, but a little boring.


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello, everyone. =)  I've been a lurker for the past few months and have finally worked up the courage to join in on the conversation. I'm a bit Internet shy. Anyway...

This is the first time I actually wouldn't mind receiving a perfume sample from Birchbox. I'm not big on perfumes, but I have been wanting to smell Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck.

I've yet to receive a shipping confirmation for either of my Birchbox subs though.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 9, 2012)

Ditto! I got the same box as you, and I am so excited about using everything in it. Personally, I don't equate value of a box with the amount of money it's worth. I consider my BB's worth to be the use I'll get out of it, and to me, this box is awesome because I'll use everything in it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa. I was so excited that I'd actually use everything that I didn't even consider the monetary value. Oh well, I'm still pretty thrilled with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CRB882 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to respond a few hours ago, but it looks like it didn't go through. It's actually a box with 5 large sample packets, 3 of the SPF moisturizer, and 2 of a face cleanser


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I TOTALLY agree with you! Earlier in this thread, I said that I wouldn't even care if Birchbox sent me three horrible boxes in a row since I was so over the moon with my TV box. Plus, it had over thirty dollars worth of product in it, so I was thrilled. I was expecting a fairly lackluster box this month but I found that I actually am really please with most of the items I received this month.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Got this box as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like it, but - of course.. again.. - it's hard to beat last month's TV box for me! II'm still happy though, and excited to try the wipes and moisturizer! The soap is super cute too! The perfume actually smells not too bad, but I wish BB would stop sending me perfume. I NEVER switch my scent..eveerr.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 9, 2012)

Some of the samples they have this month don't seem very deluxe (lots of little packets).  I expect my beauty boxes to at least equal or exceed what I paid for it =/ . . . I'm going to be angry if the box I get doesn't equal at least $10.  My February BB contained the teeny tiny jouer tint and the super teensy g1 moisturizing cream (while other people were receiving a beautyblender AND a large Dermalogica sample).  The only somewhat decent thing in it was the eyeliner stickers . . which I put on my eyelid and they fell right off lol.  At least the TV box was decent enough that I might forgive them for a crappy box this month.  Oh, and I guess it was a bad month to sign up for another account... argh.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel really dumb, but what's a T.V. box? Is that the welcoming box?


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't feel dumb! 




 It was the Teen Vogue themed box that subscribers could opt in for during March. Mine included a full size Tarte LipSurgence ($24 value!) and a full size Essie LuxeEffects nail polish ($8 value!); in addition to samples of blotting papers, fashion tape, and something else I'm forgetting...



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel really dumb, but what's a T.V. box? Is that the welcoming box?


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 9, 2012)

what is the welcome box? march was my first box for the yearly sub. but it looked like it was just one of the regular boxes that many were getting?  still no confirmation for me yet for this month either...


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 9, 2012)

what is the welcome box? march was my first box for the yearly sub. but it looked like it was just one of the regular boxes that many were getting?  still no confirmation for me yet for this month either...


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 9, 2012)

I got the Peter Thomas Roth mattifying gel (spelling?) instead of the blotting papers/fashion tape and Annick Goutal perfume too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't feel dumb!
> 
> ...


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 9, 2012)

okk duhhh tv lol i kept thinking like actualy tv i was so lost. I got that box last month too hehe



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't feel dumb!
> 
> ...


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought the same thing for 3 days before putting it together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okk duhhh tv lol i kept thinking like actualy tv i was so lost. I got that box last month too hehe


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2012)

For people concerned with the value of your boxes, don't forget to do feedback for every single item in your boxes, even (especially!) if you didn't like them or try them.  I never try the perfumes because of the alcohol, for example, and I always review them and include a comment about the alcohol.  One review basically translates to a dollar in bonus points since one review will get you ten points, and a hundred points gets you ten bucks.  If you have four items one month and six items the next, that's ten bucks right there, so it can be viewed as if you got your boxes for five bucks each.  With the extra points for the annual subscription special they had back in February, my effective price per box is $4, which is a buck or less per sample.
 



> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what is the welcome box? march was my first box for the yearly sub. but it looked like it was just one of the regular boxes that many were getting?  still no confirmation for me yet for this month either...



It sounds like the welcome boxes only go to people who got a gift subscription.  Some people get them as their first boxes.  They're basically a best-of collection of things that have been in past boxes.  If you already got a box, you shouldn't get a welcome box, and I get the impression that you wouldn't get one if you signed yourself up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For people concerned with the value of your boxes, don't forget to do feedback for every single item in your boxes, even (especially!) if you didn't like them or try them.  I never try the perfumes because of the alcohol, for example, and I always review them and include a comment about the alcohol.  One review basically translates to a dollar in bonus points since one review will get you ten points, and a hundred points gets you ten bucks.  If you have four items one month and six items the next, that's ten bucks right there, so it can be viewed as if you got your boxes for five bucks each.  With the extra points for the annual subscription special they had back in February, my effective price per box is $4, which is a buck or less per sample.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahh I hope they post our boxes in the morning! My $10 off $50 expires today and I want to know if I should buy the beauty balm for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 10, 2012)

I got this box as well - if anyone wants to trade their Erno Laszlo soap for anything in my box, let me know
 



> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB today. It was weighted at .3940 and it was this one. I'm in New Jersey, btw.
> 
> Not a bad box per se, but a little boring.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be hard to top the March box. I loved every bit of it! Although I traded for the Tarte in "lucky", and is so not for me. Has anyone been successful in using it? I would love to see someone wearing it!


Oh my goodness, I love it! I even traded with someone for another one! I'm almost completely though one! When I don't feel like carrying lipstick and lipliner with me, I wear the tarte - lucky. The best thing about it is that you can put on one coat, or make it even brighter with a few coats! I do always put gloss over it though because its so matte.


----------



## Jeanbug (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone not received shipping info yet? I was charged but I normally get a confirmation by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Has anyone not received shipping info yet? I was charged but I normally get a confirmation by now .


 I haven't either, It seems like quite a few people haven't yet


----------



## RachaelSpiffy (Apr 10, 2012)

i have not either.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I love it! I even traded with someone for another one! I'm almost completely though one! When I don't feel like carrying lipstick and lipliner with me, I wear the tarte - lucky. The best thing about it is that you can put on one coat, or make it even brighter with a few coats! I do always put gloss over it though because its so matte.


I wear it frequently, too....without gloss, but just as a matte nude when I'm working.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

> It's heeeeeeeeeeeeeere!!
> 
> I have NEVER received my BB this early so I was shocked when I checked the delivery status and it said "Out for Delivery." But I'm pretty happy with my box despite some of the lukewarm responses to this months boxes. And although I will probably trade a few items, I REALLY like the ones that I am going to keep. And I had my nail polish wish granted.
> 
> ...


 I am drooling over that nail polish color! Even my nails are too torn up to paint right now...motivation to treat them well.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

> > It's heeeeeeeeeeeeeere!!
> >
> > I have NEVER received my BB this early so I was shocked when I checked the delivery status and it said "Out for Delivery." But I'm pretty happy with my box despite some of the lukewarm responses to this months boxes. And although I will probably trade a few items, I REALLY like the ones that I am going to keep. And I had my nail polish wish granted.
> >
> ...


 *Even though* (edit)


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

> For people concerned with the value of your boxes, don't forget to do feedback for every single item in your boxes, even (especially!) if you didn't like them or try them.  I never try the perfumes because of the alcohol, for example, and I always review them and include a comment about the alcohol.  One review basically translates to a dollar in bonus points since one review will get you ten points, and a hundred points gets you ten bucks.  If you have four items one month and six items the next, that's ten bucks right there, so it can be viewed as if you got your boxes for five bucks each.  With the extra points for the annual subscription special they had back in February, my effective price per box is $4, which is a buck or less per sample.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 That's my kind of math! I recently received a $40 credit for referrals, but instead of store credit, they refunded it to my debit card. Therefore, my Box of Shadows I ordered today from Hautelook was essentially free and doesn't break my no buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

So I just got out of the shower and I was like hmmm gotta check my birchbox and it still has my march box. boooo.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if it was February or March, but one month I didnt recieve my shipping notice until around 9:00 PM on the 10th, and my box didnt show up online until 11:00 that night.  I'm not hopeful of viewing my box online until after I get my shipping notice.  I dont know if thats really how Birchbox does it, but that is what happened.


----------



## molls (Apr 10, 2012)

I AGREE! I think they should include the Willa products - I've tried and I LOVE themâ€¦fingers crossed.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks right and I want that just because it is in a pretty box and has lots of parts
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

No shipping notifications and my April boxes arent up yet


----------



## lady41 (Apr 10, 2012)

No shipping notice here yet either, I have never gotten it this late! March box still shows up on BB site as well..Booooo!


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 10, 2012)

No shipping confirmation for me either....I'm usually not too picky about my boxes, but I'm really "hoping" for a nail polish and not any Pangea products...I received the scrub in a past box and was not impressed with the scent.  I also had to email BB today, because in looking at my account, I am unable to view my points history, which I know I had over 200 of....anyone else have this problem with the new BB web pages?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2012)

i can see my points history with the new site, but still no confirmation AND i can still see my march box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got out of the shower and I was like hmmm gotta check my birchbox and it still has my march box. boooo.



Yeah I checked mine as soon as I got online, and still nada. No email confirmation either.  I like the look of the April boxes. I haven't seen any crazy items so far, like lip tattoos or drag queen stick-on eyeliners. (At least they were crazy and unusable to me - I know some loved them.)  I've seen some items I'd love to try, so I'd probably be happy with almost any box I get.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright so I got my box yesterday, I was a little disappointed but I will deal it isn't a bad box overall it just isn't my favorite.  It is the favorite of the three boxes I received (DIRECTLY) from birchbox, since I traded for a TV one last month hehe. 

I got: 
*Befine (The skin care sampler):* It includes five sample pouches, two gentle cleansers, three daily moisturizers with spf 15. It says they are single use but I feel like you could get two uses out of each. 

*Wei (White Lotus Hydrating Face treatment Pad):* This actually sounds really cool but it sucks cause you only get the one and it also is a single use thing. (then again a pack of six costs 68 dollars so it isn't a bad deal)

*Wonderstuck by Taylor Swift: *I really wanted this so I was happy with it BUT I don't like that you can't sprintz it like the others its a vile you have to open and try. 

*Zoya:* I got a mini nail polish in this GORGEOUS tealish color called Bevin. Honestly I have never tried Zoya before and the product went on so smooth and has yet to chip (of which usually it would have for me by now) so that is great! I think I may buy more Zoya in the future. 

The Extra: 

That weirld bag like thing we were all trying to figure out issss

*A Microderma Mitt: *you use it to scrub and clean your face apparently. I will at the very least try this cause i mean technically all the oils on your skin aren't good for your face so using this which is supposed to get rid of dead skin cells and pore clogging debris, it might not be a bad idea to try.


----------



## Almi70 (Apr 10, 2012)

I put eye cream as my splurge on my profile so I am hoping for box 6 or 15. 15 would be my ideal box as I would like to try the foot cream too. I am always wearing flip flops or bare feet in the summer and would love to see if it would keep the heels of my feet smooth. I have been viewing the forum for awhile and have never gotten the box I really wanted but have always been satisfied with what I got.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't either, It seems like quite a few people haven't yet



Yeah I didn't get one either but they sure did take my $


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet but I PROMISE I won't look this month! It's so hard!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 10, 2012)

No confirmation here, either. I'm not quite sure how some people are able to already have their boxes before others' even ship. Why don't they ship them out together? Or is it a perfume sample = no USPS issue?


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 10, 2012)

No confirmation here.. Reminds me of last year when it would take forever. Maybe with all their box options it's just taking foreeeever to get them all out.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 10, 2012)

They ship things out in waves.  Can you imagine trying to ship tens of thousands of boxes out at the same time?

Remember, they say shipping notices should be expected around the *10th* of the month.  Which is today.  They sent some notices early, which is nice.  This is NOT like gogogirlfriend where they'll promise to ship something and not ship it.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 10, 2012)

Um I admit, I'm stalking their webpage now!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No confirmation here, either. I'm not quite sure how some people are able to already have their boxes before others' even ship. Why don't they ship them out together? Or is it a perfume sample = no USPS issue?



The problem with mailing perfume is only when it's bigger and pressurized.  I think a tiny sample wouldn't cause a problem.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um I admit, I'm stalking their webpage now!



me too! i need a life lol


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been watching the videos on You Tube.  Most of them seem to have the WIlla lavender scented wipes and the nail polish in Bevin.  A few #8's and #15's and maybe a couple of others.

I've been stalking the website too, but last month it was really late by the time my box showed up, but I read here that other's boxes appeared on the website a lot earlier in the day, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone received a shipping notice today?  Just curious.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 10, 2012)

I received my box today... 

Dropps- ehh, I'll use them but don't really want them haha

Wonderstruck- I actually really like this smell and plan on purchasing more

Zoya- My first Zoya polish, I really really LOVE this color

Willa Face Wipes- I'm addicted to face wipes, and I love lavender so I'm excited to try this

J.R. Watkins Hand Salve - First product like this in my collection, lavender smell is a big plus, the smell is way to strong for me at first (but now smells extremely nice), very very greasy at first. Those grease marks on the paper under the polish are from this.

Overall I'm happy, 3 out of the 5 I love that I am getting to try (zoya, willa, wonderstruck), the one I'm not sure about (hand salve), and the other they could have kept (dropps).


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a shipping notice today?  Just curious.



still waiting for mine. la la la


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a shipping notice today?  Just curious.



nope.. still waiting on mine


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 10, 2012)

I figured out how to do the spoiler alert, can you put pics in it?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone explain to me how to post things as "warning spoiler alert", I want to change my last post so I don't ruin it for others :/
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little black button that kind of looks like a speech bubble, it is between the quotation button and the right align button. If you click this then paste whatever you want to spoiler alert in there  it will show up with the warning! Hope that helps some!



Thank you! Can I put pics in it? There doesn't seem a way to attach to that


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Apr 10, 2012)

still no shipping email notification here..and still no "April Box" posted on birchbox until boxes for me yet. I called yesterday and Audrey told me I will be getting a box this month. Maybe they need to hire more customer service reps and more help? I will be highly disappointed if I do not get anything this month like people last month who were expecting a box and never got one.


----------



## SarahNerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad to see others haven't gotten a shipping notice.  I was a little worried something was wrong with my account.  My box page hasn't updated either.  I hope it ships soon!


----------



## stephanie4486 (Apr 10, 2012)

I got mine yesterday, it had:

- dropps laundry detergent ... which is a nice bonus, I do have to do my own laundry so that will come in handy. 

- willa face wipes.... nice smell and i love face wipes for taking off the first layer of makeup

-zoya in bevin... its a zoya, so enough said. 

-wonderstruck...  nice smell... 

-j.r. watkins hand salve... i actually got two of these in my box, did anyone else with this box get two? I got the lavender scent and the aloe and green tea scent.

I think I had box 6.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to see others haven't gotten a shipping notice.  I was a little worried something was wrong with my account.  My box page hasn't updated either.  I hope it ships soon!



Ditto.


----------



## stephanie4486 (Apr 10, 2012)

okay, definitely not box 6 according to the webpages... but that's the only number i could find on my box.   My address is a rural delivery though and there is always extra stickers from the post office over the box... and they aren't easy to tear off.. they are like those industrial stickers if that makes any sense.... so that must be covering where the box number is


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 10, 2012)

last month they didn't put the box numbers on the boxes, so it may not have a number on it at all. You would have to go through the links to find your box.



> Originally Posted by *stephanie4486* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, definitely not box 6 according to the webpages... but that's the only number i could find on my box.   My address is a rural delivery though and there is always extra stickers from the post office over the box... and they aren't easy to tear off.. they are like those industrial stickers if that makes any sense.... so that must be covering where the box number is


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notice, on either account. 






Isn't the personal box link on the BB website usually updated by now?


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 10, 2012)

I emailed BB this morning asking what was up and Emily replied back with my tracking number and said I would get the official tracking email shortly after (which I still didn't get). The tracking number she sent shows my box was received at the PO in NJ last night at 10:30 pm.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 10, 2012)

No shipping confirmation for me yet either. Recently I've been getting them late though.

Am I the only one not super impressed with Zoya? I received the color "Noel" back in November/December and I felt that it went on very streaky. 

After an awesome Teen Vogue box, I'm hoping for a good one this month. I'd honestly LOVE to try the face/body mitt. And I've purchased those Dropp Ins before to do horse-laundry because they're super convenient rather than a bottle of detergent, so imagine once-white-now-brown, dirt covered, hair covered, sweaty horse smelling saddle pads, and those Dropp Ins made them SUPER clean. I was convinced and wouldn't mind getting a sample of them to have an extra on hand. 

I was once a super happy person to receive perfume samples, but I think you should see my collection of samples... its overflowing. I need to find a new way to store them. I'm over perfume samples, I'd rather get lifestyle items. (Although the DRK DNM from 2 months ago is such a cool scent!)


----------



## stephanie4486 (Apr 10, 2012)

I really can't find a box number that matches mine.... but i did receive two of the hand and cuticle salves.... so maybe they were out of something and stuck an extra one in?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

An hour ago when I checked to see if my boxes had updated to the April boxes, there was a link that something about shopping for the products in the March boxes under the pic of my March box.  Now it says "shop new products" with a link to the new items.  Maybe they are updating the website now???


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 10, 2012)

Received my box last night.

Let me say, Im forever amazed by Zoya's formulation... its seems too fluid and liquid for an opaque finish - but it does deliver.





1 coat primer

2 coats Zoya Bevin

Top coat - seche vite


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

You have me sold on the Dropps  It was the last thing I wanted before, now I want to give it a try!  

 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping confirmation for me yet either. Recently I've been getting them late though.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 10, 2012)

Oohhhh I'll be sooo excited if I get that color of nail polish. That's my favorite color ever.

My box hasn't changed from March to april, and no shipping notice yet either. *sad faces*

I'm sure they're just super busy though. It was a holiday weekend, and I imagine some of the people who work there went out of town and stuff. So I'm not really worried if it doesn't ship out today. I just want the site to update. =]


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 10, 2012)

It seems like everyone who has received their box already has a similar one. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice yet either. I live in NYC but I am starting to feel like location has less to do with it. I can bet I won't be getting any of the boxes people have showed getting so far on here, they must ship out at different times based on which obox you're getting! Makes me happy, I like surprise!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten my confirmation yet, either. COME ONNNN I have had a boring mail week! LOL.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

I like Bevin a lot better in the picure of you wearing it, than the picture of the bottle.  Nice color!

I only have one Zoya polish (Burke from the Wonderful collection), and it seems a little thin when applying it too, but it I really only need one coat, even though I always use 2.  It has great coverage.

 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

love that color! I may get some zoya polishes from BB soon. I am returning an item purchased last month so I may use that money for Zoyas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## BFaire06 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my box today! 

I already had the Zoya polish in Bevin and am not interested in the Taylor Swift perfume and am hoping I will be able to trade those items for something else!  (Let me know if you want all the bundle!)

Otherwise, I did get the hand and cuticle salve and am excited to try that, as well as the Willa wipes!  I have been looking for something nice to use on my hands before manicures and hope this does the trick- if so, I will definitely be buying the full size!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

I noticed that too.  The picture of Dreamwarrior wearing that Zoya polish in Bevin makes me want it, and what someone else said about the laundry detergent makes me not mind getting that now either.   I dont think any of the boxes are "bad" boxes, they all have at least a couple of things I really like and other things I would like to try, but I have my hopes up for a few of the boxes I havent seen in any of the You Tube videos or on here yet.



> Originally Posted by *Lindzluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like everyone who has received their box already has a similar one. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice yet either. I live in NYC but I am starting to feel like location has less to do with it. I can bet I won't be getting any of the boxes people have showed getting so far on here, they must ship out at different times based on which obox you're getting! Makes me happy, I like surprise!


----------



## aftereight (Apr 10, 2012)

I received a box from my boyfriend yesterday! Still no shipping confirmation on mine though. I believe whoever said they are shipping them out in waves is correct. I got zoya Bevin, the laundry detergent, Taylor swift perfume, cuticle cream and Willa wipes. It seems to be the same box as everyone who has already received theirs.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 10, 2012)

(in  Pauly D's voice) Box is hereeee!  Will post the un-boxing  video in a little while. Ipod needs to charge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 10, 2012)

This morning my account showed April's box, two hours later... it's back to the March box!! What! Well, at least I know which box I'm getting.. the one with all the pangea organics stuff.


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ummmm I just want my April box, but I will accept a shipment confirmation at any time as well. And it better be awesome. So far, I've not seen a box I'm interested in... I've got my fingers crossed for Zoya.


----------



## TofuKat (Apr 10, 2012)

My BB page is still showing March and I haven't received an email notice about shipping. 

I'm hoping I don't get laundry soap!  That's a horrible lifestyle "extra".  At least now I know to try them on my horse laundry if I do get them.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 10, 2012)

just realized that i never got a shipping notice, but the box is here


----------



## francie nolan (Apr 10, 2012)

I finally got my shipping notice this morning!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just realized that i never got a shipping notice, but the box is here



ooh i hope that's my story when i check my mailbox after work. you gave me some hope LOL


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just realized that i never got a shipping notice, but the box is here


 This gives me some hope that maybe my box will show up this week, even without an email from BB! I haven't received a shipping notification either (I'm in Michigan). The weird thing is, one of my girlfriends who lives in the same town as me got her shipping notification late last week. Who knows what is goin' on with them this month!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

My box # 1 is now sitting at my post office, waiting for me to pick it up!   The shipping update I had yesterday said my box was in Ohio.  I live in Boston.  I probably wont be able to pick this up until the weekend, unless I go into work a little late one day.

Still nothing on my other 2 subscriptions though.  I hate to wait!  At least we know we should see our shipping notices and the boxes online sometime today.


----------



## Souly (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm waiting to find out about the beauty balm 2. Its not likely I will get it but I don't want to buy it if I already have one coming! What color do you want?



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh I hope they post our boxes in the morning! My $10 off $50 expires today and I want to know if I should buy the beauty balm for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been w/ bb since June. I have eye cream as my splurge 2. I have never received anything eye related from them. I'm convinced that they don't base boxes by your preferences. I get makeup every month when I would rather have skincare.

 



> Originally Posted by *Almi70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put eye cream as my splurge on my profile so I am hoping for box 6 or 15. 15 would be my ideal box as I would like to try the foot cream too. I am always wearing flip flops or bare feet in the summer and would love to see if it would keep the heels of my feet smooth. I have been viewing the forum for awhile and have never gotten the box I really wanted but have always been satisfied with what I got.


----------



## BFaire06 (Apr 10, 2012)

if you dont get the zoya polish i have bevin and would love to trade!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2012)

I get makeup all the time too, and I would much rather have skincare!  I only think they pay attention to things on your profile like curly hair, children, acne, aging, etc.
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been w/ bb since June. I have eye cream as my splurge 2. I have never received anything eye related from them. I'm convinced that they don't base boxes by your preferences. I get makeup every month when I would rather have skincare.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get makeup all the time too, and I would much rather have skincare!  I only think they pay attention to things on your profile like curly hair, children, acne, aging, etc.



I don't think they pay attention to any of it, I've never received a curly hair product and would've loved to.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

> I'm waiting to find out about the beauty balm 2. Its not likely I will get it but I don't want to buy it if I already have one coming! What color do you want?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh I hope they post our boxes in the morning! My $10 off $50 expires today and I want to know if I should buy the beauty balm for myself


 I agree, I probably won't get it since this is only my 2nd month with them and it's supposedly a special anniversary box. But we can always hope! I'll probably get the pink one because I love blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2012)

oh no!  you're probably right then.  : /  maybe i should stop tweaking my profile in hopes of getting products i want as soon as they appear in the shop...



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they pay attention to any of it, I've never received a curly hair product and would've loved to.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 10, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150687850016647&amp;set=a.334200641646.155357.248182141646&amp;type=1&amp;ref=nf

It's a coupon code to get 100 bonus points for the first 100 people who use it. Must spend $30 or more. A "Thank You" for having 100,000 like on FB.

Go ladies, go!!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice.  now it is time to wonder how long will it take to get here.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

In case ppl are wondering you can only use one coupon code per order, so if you use the above code, you cant use the code for 20% off your order. Bummer!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Last month, they didn't update the boxes until the 11th.

I think they sent out all (or try at least) to send tracking numbers to everyone before they post them.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 10, 2012)

No shipping email yet (I iz a sad penguin now)....Whens the latest date in any given month, anyone's had their box shipped?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

Last month I rec'd the shipping notice for my regular box around 11:00 at night (Eastern Standard Time) on the 10th, and I want to say the shipping notice for my Teen Vogue came on the 11th, right after they sent me an email stating that it wouldnt ship until the 15th.  I rec'd the box on the 14th.

 



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping email yet (I iz a sad penguin now)....Whens the latest date in any given month, anyone's had their box shipped?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm kinda confused why everyone is freaking out. Ship date says by the 10th and today is the 10th, and I also have an account that says the 15th. This is my first month so maybe I'm naive but I don't see the big deal


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok Video came out REALLY bad. Never using Ipod for video again. But here's a pic and the video anyway. Not super thrilled with this box, but I have another one on its way in a few days.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 10, 2012)

people are freaking out because they're so excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is my 2nd box. very excited to get my shipping confirmation/sneak a peek online! hoping that i get one of the few boxes with a tarte as i joined too late in march to get a tv box!!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

I sent a tweet this AM to Birchbox reagarding still not having my confirmation while others have their boxes and are posting You Tube videos.   Their reply: "Awww, we're so sorry.  Thanks for the feedback &amp; we hope you love your goodies, despite the wait! XO"  ---- bite me.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

Just this second rec'd my shipping notice for my 2nd account.  2 down, 1 to go!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2012)

holiday weekend.  they're just being extra slow this time.



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a tweet this AM to Birchbox reagarding still not having my confirmation while others have their boxes and are posting You Tube videos.   Their reply: "Awww, we're so sorry.  Thanks for the feedback &amp; we hope you love your goodies, despite the wait! XO"  ---- bite me.


----------



## CarmenVF (Apr 10, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just realized that i never got a shipping notice, but the box is here
> 
> ...


 I hope that happens to me as well since I haven't received a notice yet.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Got my notice on my first account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no info on the tracking yet though.. not even the weight


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 10, 2012)

I think my excitement lies in not getting a birchbox in such a long time. I had to take a adult cpr/ first aid certification classes for work from January - March, and had to pay out of pocket -so all my subscriptions/shopping/cafe au laits with honey had to be canceled or put on hold, so I can afford the certifications.

So yup excited -and of course when I was subscribed my box always shipped out early in the month and was in my hands fairly quickly (I live in NY) -slightly mystified on why the box is not here yet but the Holiday weekend may be definitely a factor.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 10, 2012)

birchbox has shipped! i'll soon find out what all the hype is about


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Got my notice on my first account  no info on the tracking yet though.. not even the weight


 So do you know what is in your April box then?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

no, it still shows March (!!)



> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 10, 2012)

I live VERY close to the fulfillment center. Like less than 5 miles, yet last month, I got mines very late. I think they shipping info comes in depending on what wave and box you are getting. No worries ladies! Birchbox will send it 




I have 2 accounts. One box got here today without ever getting a shipping conformation. Now you would think since it's the same address same credit card used that I would get both at the same time, Not true! Two different profiles means that the box will be different. A while ago back  I had 3 subs, one for me, mom in law and aunt. The boxes was coming at the same time even with the different profiles.I canceled two and only reopened one last month.  But then again, there was about 100,000 less subscribers lol. 

Just a heads up, If I do get the same box, the entire contents will be on on the trade thread.


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my tracking number but no info on its location or anything. And no update on what's in my box on the website. I hope they update that soon I really wanna know what I'm getting!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Got shipping notification on my first account! 



 Nothing for my second. Sooooo I'm hoping that means I get two different boxes this time.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got shipping notification on my first account!
> 
> ...



oh yay!  I just got mine too.  maybe we will get the same box


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 10, 2012)

omg how rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a tweet this AM to Birchbox reagarding still not having my confirmation while others have their boxes and are posting You Tube videos.   Their reply: "Awww, we're so sorry.  Thanks for the feedback &amp; we hope you love your goodies, despite the wait! XO"  ---- bite me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally!  A shipping notice.  Strange that it shows "Package received for processing" on April 8 and I only got the notice now.  It's already at my local post office and estimated delivery is 4/12.  Anyhow, mine weighs 0.5710.  

Now where's the notice on Box #2?  I love/hate the anticipation!


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 10, 2012)

just got my shipping notice (yeah!!) should be here thurs in michigan (metro detroit)  however not very heavy 0.5670-- :/  so will have to look back at lighter boxes that look light i guess.  my box doesnt show on the website yet..anyone get a box that weighs that amount?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine doesnt show any of that info!

This is the email response I got:

We ship all of our boxes by the 10th of the month each month so we are still notifying subscribers of there tracking information. You will receive a formal email from us shortly, but in the meantime, your tracking information is:

91029690119660218XXXXX

Thanks,

Emily



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally!  A shipping notice.  Strange that it shows "Package received for processing" on April 8 and I only got the notice now.  It's already at my local post office and estimated delivery is 4/12.  Anyhow, mine weighs 0.5710.
> 
> Now where's the notice on Box #2?  I love/hate the anticipation!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just received one - it weighs .561
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a shipping notice today?  Just curious.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notification!! It hasn't been updated...but I hope to get it by tomorrow!! Woohoo!!


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like my box is .558.  Without having to scroll back 15 pages, anyone else have this weight and if so what box did you get?


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 10, 2012)

Birchbox's website has been seriously irking me the past couple of days.  My points history is not showing, nor is my April box, although I've already received it.  On top of which, the whole Men section seems to move debilitatingly slow.  Ugh.  Usually I adore Birchbox, but this is annoying me!


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 10, 2012)

I just received my shipping notice as well. Looks like mine is 0.423 lbs.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 10, 2012)

I just naively checked my mail box just in case it was sent without a shipping notice like some of the others, nope. Sigh. I guess I am stuck waiting for my shipping notice! I'm just so antsy because I have my birchbox, an ulta order, something I won in a giveaway, a textbook, and some bb cream samples I ordered all supposedly coming this week. I just want something to arrive!


----------



## Janine Voegt (Apr 10, 2012)

Got my notification too.

It says "We brought things down to earth this month, with a collection of samples inspired by nature - think delicious and healthy formulations"

Can't look up any weight info yet though.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 10, 2012)

> omg how rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a tweet this AM to Birchbox reagarding still not having my confirmation while others have their boxes and are posting You Tube videos.   Their reply: "Awww, we're so sorry.  Thanks for the feedback &amp; we hope you love your goodies, despite the wait! XO"  ---- bite me.


 How is that rude? What were the supposed to say?


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is that rude? What were the supposed to say?


I think she thought the "bite me" was part of the Birchbox rep's response.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my shipping confirmation! Mine weighs .6140! PLEASE contain tarte since I missed out on the TV box last month.

trying to log into birchbox.com to see if my box page changed but the load is sooo slow.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notification, but it looks like it was actually shipped 2 days ago...usually I get a tracking number before the post office even has it!  Who knows.

.556


----------



## lunadust (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my notice. Looks like it was shipped Friday. Not sure why the notices are so slow this month but mine is due thursday.


----------



## Wida (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been obsessively checking my email and my Birchbox account, but no shipping notice yet and they haven't updated my account as to what box I'm getting.  I really want to know what box I'm getting!  I want the Tarte, but with my luck, I won't get it.  I've been wanting to try Tarte Lipsurgence for the longest time and I was green with envy over the TV boxes last month.  I was thrilled to see that it will be in a few boxes and I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get one of those.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine said the same and it was .5710.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my notification too.
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 10, 2012)

I received my notification and my box weighs .0160


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is that rude? What were the supposed to say?



I think the "Awww, we're so sorry" seems a bit rude, thats something along the lines of what I say to my three year old cousin, when she has a cute complaint. They could of left out the "Awww" part - it would of made the response kinda more professional.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my second shipping notification. Pleaaaaase be two different boxes. If I get duplicate boxes for the second time in a row, I'm cancelling my other account. Neither tracking link has updated so I can't check shipping weights.


----------



## randerso (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my notification and my box weighs .0160



Seriously?!? Are you getting a deluxe sample of cotton candy? UPS must have messed up on the weight, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my shipping notification on my second account. I hope they are 2 different boxes!! PLEASE BE 2 DIFF BOXES!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

no way ! an empty box weighs more than that!



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my notification and my box weighs .0160


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

I cant see wights on any of mine either!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my second shipping notification. Pleaaaaase be two different boxes. If I get duplicate boxes for the second time in a row, I'm cancelling my other account. Neither tracking link has updated so I can't check shipping weights.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like notices are going out en masse now....

patiently waiting over here


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

I received my shipping notice today, but the details are not available yet.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 10, 2012)

Its probably an air sample.....I suppose oxygen could be considered a major beauty must have....
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no way ! an empty box weighs more than that!


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok I am not sure if I should freak out b/c I got my second shipping notice on my second acct and that box weighs .0410. I will post contents of the boxes when I get them.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL 





. I just got my shipping notice this afternoon Yay! 







> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its probably an air sample.....I suppose oxygen could be considered a major beauty must have....


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been saying the same thing all day.  I have 3 subs as of this month, and am wondering what the chances are of getting 2 of the same or even 3 of the same.  I know I will most likely get at least a couple duplicate samples, but my work has subscription service trade group, and I usually give half my box to my neice anyway.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping notification on my second account. I hope they are 2 different boxes!! PLEASE BE 2 DIFF BOXES!!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Birchbox man?  Do you think its worth the 20.00 a month? 

The doc I work for has seen me on here and stalking the BB site all day, and now he wants to know about BB Man and wants me to "research" it for him.  Not sure if he's kidding me or not...


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 10, 2012)

I misread this as "Has anyone seen the Birchbox man?  Do you think *hes* worth the 20.00 a month?

I need coffee....my mind is wobbly.



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen the Birchbox man?  Do you think its worth the 20.00 a month?
> 
> The doc I work for has seen me on here and stalking the BB site all day, and now he wants to know about BB Man and wants me to "research" it for him.  Not sure if he's kidding me or not...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

That was my initial thought, but then I thought its Twitter.  They probably meant it to sound light-hearted and joking.  Its hard to tell how things are meant when its written.

 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg how rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

Your too funny!  I must need coffee too, because I'm laughing out loud.
 



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I misread this as "Has anyone seen the Birchbox man?  Do you think *hes* worth the 20.00 a month?
> 
> I need coffee....my mind is wobbly.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I misread this as "Has anyone seen the Birchbox man?  Do you think *hes* worth the 20.00 a month?
> 
> I need coffee....my mind is wobbly.


I like this concept. I envision a gorgeous man delivering deluxe beauty samples to me every month...


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 10, 2012)

Does it only update on the website after it shipped? I got an email saying that I am to get it sometime between the 15th-20th. Does this mean I'm not getting a good box? I want box 15 so bad. -.-


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my notification too.
> 
> ...



mine says the same thing.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like this concept. I envision a gorgeous man delivering deluxe beauty samples to me every month...



I would assume a different birchbox man every month, based on a profile preferences.


----------



## marusia (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my shipping notification.  .4960  Hope I like it.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 10, 2012)

My shop pag now says "Shop April's Box" !!!!! A few seconds ago it said March's!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 10, 2012)

WHY is their site taking forever to load?? So frustrating!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHY is their site taking forever to load?? So frustrating!



I'm hoping cause they are updating it lol.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping they are saving the best for last!


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL. because we all keep bombarding it trying to sneak and see what we got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 10, 2012)

This is probably true! lol!



> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. because we all keep bombarding it trying to sneak and see what we got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

woa i cant even log on to my account


----------



## peggydwitt (Apr 10, 2012)

When i finally got logged in it showed I was getting box 26,  but now I cant even get the site to load,  my box weighs 0.5760


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notification for me either!! Not worried though, good things come to those who wait!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sample Society shows us in the email what is in our box each month, I wish BB would give us that option to click on a link to see whats in our box, that way we dont have to wait and we can choose to peek or not to peek.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

both of my accounts are still showing March box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm hoping someone can help. I have two accounts (both are brand new for me). One account says it'll ship the 10th (just got confirmation) and the other says the 15th. I thought they were all the 10th or that's what it appears to be since everyone is so excited for to get their shipping confirmations. Anyone know? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 10, 2012)

FInally got my shipping confirmation... box weighs 0.5110

I am going nuts over which box I might be getting, I actually like most of the boxes this month.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 10, 2012)

JFC I can't even log into my account. Everyone needs to get off bb.com lol

This is ridiculous


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

they told me in an email they 'ship all of our boxes by the 10th of the month each month' ALL not most or some


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 10, 2012)

HAHAHA 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I misread this as "Has anyone seen the Birchbox man?  Do you think *hes* worth the 20.00 a month?

I need coffee....my mind is wobbly.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

hahahah same here. Sigh. IT's a good thing i'm completely pre-occupied by littleblackbag right now otherwise I would probably be really frustrated.
 



> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JFC I can't even log into my account. Everyone needs to get off bb.com lol
> 
> This is ridiculous


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahah same here. Sigh. IT's a good thing i'm completely pre-occupied by littleblackbag right now otherwise I would probably be really frustrated.


 Me too! 










 It's actually saving my sanity today, in it's own strange way.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, you guys are cracking me up! I'm thinking of the Muffin Man song in my head now, "Do you know the Birchbox Man, the Birchbox Man, the Birchbox Man? Do you know the Birchbox Man who brings my sample box?" Hee hee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I would assume a different birchbox man every month, based on a profile preferences.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

My first box had a weight like that.  I was really worried, but when I got the box it had the big sample of Algenist face cream, the FIX serum, and other not so light items.  Very surprising.
 



> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!? Are you getting a deluxe sample of cotton candy? UPS must have messed up on the weight, lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I finally go into my site, it only has the march box showing on mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

where are you guys finding your expected delivery dates (for those of you that haven't gotten a shipping/tracking email)


----------



## aftereight (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahah same here. Sigh. IT's a good thing i'm completely pre-occupied by littleblackbag right now otherwise I would probably be really frustrated.



Hm this looks neat! I wish I had an extra $50 lying around though haha


----------



## Souly (Apr 10, 2012)

It was in another box too so we still have a slight chance!

 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, I probably won't get it since this is only my 2nd month with them and it's supposedly a special anniversary box. But we can always hope! I'll probably get the pink one because I love blush


----------



## pixiesoap (Apr 10, 2012)

Gosh I stop stalking for like a few weeks and I feel lost!

When did Birchbox change their website? I have not received any emails for a while now. Also, I managed to log in and after waiting forever to go to my points page, it is showing nothing. I had over 250 points.

Anyone else not showing any points?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

My personal box linkie finally loaded but it's still the March box. Booooooo!


----------



## RiceCakes (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my birch box today. I received box 6. I'm pretty pleased with it. I'm just glad didn't get the detergent drops.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peggydwitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When i finally got logged in it showed I was getting box 26,  but now I cant even get the site to load,  my box weighs 0.5760



How do you guys know which box # you get? I know my box weighs 0.4950 from my shipping confirmation, but I can only see the march box in the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

The Birchbox site must be getting a ton of traffic.  If they would just update the boxes, we could all stop stalking the site, and be done with it!


----------



## sihaya (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay now the "birch box man" is stuck in my head


----------



## sihaya (Apr 10, 2012)

So I have a 20% off coupon which expires today and I want to use it and not let it go to waste--- why won't the april boxes load so i know what to use it on????

]


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHY is their site taking forever to load?? So frustrating!


 My shipping notice e-mail also said:

Please note that our site is currently experiencing high traffic. If you encounter any trouble, try us again later. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL I was wondering why I couldn't log on to my account! I come here and we are all trying to get on at once!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 10, 2012)

I just logged in, but it still is showing my march box. Kind of frustrating that they didn't just update it all at once! ugh.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

Time to upgrade your servers when you allow more memberships, bb!!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 10, 2012)

Got my notice. It weighs .0220, very light


----------



## thr33things (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my box! (So glad it wasn't like last month. . .I panicked.)

Looks like I got box 6. Nothing terribly exciting but I'm not disappointed either.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 10, 2012)

Woohoo!  Got my 2nd notice.  Both boxes will be arriving Thurs!  1st box is 0.5710.  2nd box is 0.4970.  They both had the same message in the email. 

"Your April box has shipped. We've brought things down to earth this month, with a collection of samples inspired by natureâ€”think delicious ingredients and healthy formulations. " 

So I guess this time the message is not necessarily an indicator of what you're getting.  I'm pretty certain my 2 boxes are different given the difference in weight.

Do I have the will power to hold out and NOT peek??!!


----------



## snllama (Apr 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notification for me. Hopefully I get one tomorrow. Either way. Im not upset that its taking longer to  ship this month. I have so much due in the next few weeks that Id rather it arrive a little late this month.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2012)

not a bad box!  the pangea lip balm alone is $12, and that's 6 products to review, so 60 BB points!  
 



> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box! (So glad it wasn't like last month. . .I panicked.)
> 
> Looks like I got box 6. Nothing terribly exciting but I'm not disappointed either.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice, weight: 0.5610 lbs.

So excited! 

Also, I joined that littleblackbag thing. SO FUN. Geez, I have so much more to do than shop, but nothing as fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 10, 2012)

I finally got my shipping notice but no weight yet and now BB is down.


----------



## amandabear (Apr 10, 2012)

My box came today. I got the one with all the Pangea Organics stuff, when what I really really wanted was the Zoya polish in Bevin. So that was kind of a disappointment. Oh well. It's not a bad box at all, just not what I would've preferred. I'll just use my points to buy the Zoya.


----------



## Anna Heimberger (Apr 10, 2012)

What Pangea Organics did you get?  Would you possibly be interested in a swap?
 



> Originally Posted by *amandabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today. I got the one with all the Pangea Organics stuff, when what I really really wanted was the Zoya polish in Bevin. So that was kind of a disappointment. Oh well. It's not a bad box at all, just not what I would've preferred. I'll just use my points to buy the Zoya.


----------



## Anna Heimberger (Apr 10, 2012)

So excited to get my April box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got box #10 (shipping weight of 0.6790) and couldn't be more thrilled!! I calculated $70 worth of product!!


----------



## lady41 (Apr 10, 2012)

O mFinally got shipping notice but the link isn't working yet....btw why are there so many april BB threads? I can't keep up with which one I have been posting on lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> O mFinally got shipping notice but the link isn't working yet....btw why are there so many april BB threads? I can't keep up with which one I have been posting on lol.



There is only one...isn't there? lol.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> O mFinally got shipping notice but the link isn't working yet....btw why are there so many april BB threads? I can't keep up with which one I have been posting on lol.


Yeah I'm pretty sure there is only one. this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't seen any others anyway.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine weighs 0.4980 and says it'll be here the 12th. February's was an accurate ship date, but March was not. It'll probably come next week, which will be a nice treat since I will have completely drowned from writing 7 papers that I should have started before today.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 10, 2012)

So what do they do with the reviews? Is it to receive feedback on the items they send out or are they accumulating reviews for a database or something?


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally got shipment notification, of course no updates. Is the BB website behaving awfully erratic to anyone but myself?


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 10, 2012)

"Still no shipping notification for me. Hopefully I get one tomorrow. Either way. Im not upset that its taking longer to  ship this month. I have so much due in the next few weeks that Id rather it arrive a little late this month"

Snllama-Glad you have a positive attitude! Wish I did!  Still waiting for shipping info!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting for shipping too. I don't really care when I get the box I just want to know what is in it lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't want to dig up the March thread, but I can't believe how much I like the Kerastase from the March box. I wish I could see how much is left, because I've been using it like crazy and the stuff keeps coming out every time I try.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for shipping too. I don't really care when I get the box I just want to know what is in it lol.



EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## astokes (Apr 10, 2012)

I got my box today! : )

Box #12 I think. *It weighed* *.5940*.
I've never tried anything from this box so I'm happy. This is the second Zoya I've gotten so far.
 





Zoya nail polish in Bevin

Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer- .17 fl oz.

Harvey Prince  Yogini

Erno Laszlo Active pHelityl Soap

Yes to Blueberries Brightening Facial Towelettes- 8-pack


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

i have a feeling they will be updating the boxes while we are sleeping tonight. The reason I think this is because some of us have a 20% off coupon that expires today. So if they upload them now we can accumulate more points to use on our purchase.. without actually trying the products.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad the site is being wonky right now. That's helping prevent me from snooping into what I'm getting.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

I really want that zoya.. the last one I got was Megan in Jan.. i may go ahead and purchase it if i dont get it in my BB 
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today! : )

Box #12 I think. *It weighed* *.5940*.
I've never tried anything from this box so I'm happy. This is the second Zoya I've gotten so far.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 10, 2012)

Grrr... really wish the BB website would work... I still haven't received a shipping confirmation....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

> i have a feeling they will be updating the boxes while we are sleeping tonight. The reason I think this is because some of us have a 20% off coupon that expires today. So if they upload them now we can accumulate more points to use on our purchase.. without actually trying the products.


 I was just hoping to see what I got so I could decide whether to use the 20% off on the beauty balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't really worried about the extra points since I won't have enough yet anyways!


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 10, 2012)

My box weighs 0.6820 which I haven't seen yet on this thread,  so I'm REALLY curious to know which box I got.


----------



## astokes (Apr 10, 2012)

It's really pretty color. The other color I got was Noel.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want that zoya.. the last one I got was Megan in Jan.. i may go ahead and purchase it if i dont get it in my BB


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 10, 2012)

still havent received my shipping notice, its never been this late, guess im getting box # 36!!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 10, 2012)

i was going to say cotton ball samples..  you beat me to the cute reply..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





 



> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?!? Are you getting a deluxe sample of cotton candy? UPS must have messed up on the weight, lol.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW what's even more frustrating than not being able to get on the site? Getting ON the website, clicking BOX and it's telling me I have to join Birchbox or to login. Kill me now.















I'm ready to blow my head off.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what do they do with the reviews? Is it to receive feedback on the items they send out or are they accumulating reviews for a database or something?



I would love to know.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm on BB now and it keeps timing out! LOL Paulina did warn me that the server is going to be slow due to Birchbox Man being launched.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

And of course they had to launch it now!! How untimely of them!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on BB now and it keeps timing out! LOL Paulina did warn me that the server is going to be slow due to Birchbox Man being launched.


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 10, 2012)

To keep us on our toes!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And of course they had to launch it now!! How untimely of them!!


----------



## SarahElizSS (Apr 10, 2012)

I th_nk UPS messed up a lot of the weights this month.I got box 6 which weighed next to nothing but my tracking says it should weigh 0.919. I hope Birchbox pays per box and not by weight!_

_Also the Benta Berry sample is TINY!_


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoo!  I got box 10.  I'm beyond thrilled.  I would have been happy with just a Zoya as long as it was Bevin or Lotus (I have Tru, but I have no interest in the rest of the collection), and I got Bevin.  Plus the mitt (I was curious enough to want one but not enough to spend almost $30 on one).  Plus a hydration treatment (those things are about $11 a pop!).  Plus cleanser.  Plus moisturizer with sunscreen.  I don't know whether any of these things will work for me (they might irritate my skin and leave me feeling like I've got a chemical burn), but at least there is only one thing in there I won't even try (that damned alcohol-based perfume again!).  I'm a little confused about the fact that my Befine box doesn't contain one of the items on the Box 10 page and instead contains something different, but the rest of the box aside from the perfume is perfect for me.  I think this might be my best one yet!


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 10, 2012)

This Birchbox site is going ridiculously slow!!  To top it all off, I've been trying to access the Sircle Sample site since yesterday too, and I STILL cannot get on that to get my freaking free sample(s).  UGH!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 10, 2012)

How do you guys know what box you are getting? Are you just looking at the weight or is there somewhere on the site where you can find your box?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you guys know what box you are getting? Are you just looking at the weight or is there somewhere on the site where you can find your box?



Depends. If you get the box before the 10th of the month typically it will state what box it is (if sent via Streamlite). After the 10th it's on the website in your account.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my notification and my box weighs .0160



LOL, mine weighs the same, I though it was an error (hope it is). I'm also from CT. 

Oh and a lurker, going on my 5th box. Hi all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 10, 2012)

Great! and such a quick response. Where would I look on the website?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. If you get the box before the 10th of the month typically it will state what box it is (if sent via Streamlite). After the 10th it's on the website in your account.



I figured out what box I got by looking at the links in the first post in this thread once the box was in my hands.  I didn't see anywhere on the box where it indicated what box it was.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

None of my 3 boxes are updated on the website yet.  I'm wondering if maybe it might be because the March boxes are still considered the "current box" until midnight since they still offer the free shipping on those products? 

I'm still waiting for the shipping confirmation on one of my boxes too.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I see that if you order monthly, it shows up in your billing information as to which box it is. (For example, the first box I got was not the yearly one, so it says "BB-001" beside it. Now that I have switched to a yearly subscription, I don't get those anymore.

I didn't know if there was a way to see the box coming for a yearly subscriber.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I see that if you order monthly, it shows up in your billing information as to which box it is. (For example, the first box I got was not the yearly one, so it says "BB-001" beside it. Now that I have switched to a yearly subscription, I don't get those anymore.
> 
> I didn't know if there was a way to see the box coming for a yearly subscriber.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



That number is a bb number for your order, not your box number. It would be 001 every month.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 10, 2012)

Who else hasn't received shipping notifications yet?


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That number is a bb number for your order, not your box number. It would be 001 every month.



HAHA! I'm dumb.

Now for real, how do I tell which box I got if I am a yearly subscriber and did not receive a streamlite notification?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else hasn't received shipping notifications yet?



I haven't.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2012)

i just got mine about an hour ago.  have faith!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

YESS I remember now, this is exactly why they updated the boxes on the 11th last month!!
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of my 3 boxes are updated on the website yet.  I'm wondering if maybe it might be because the March boxes are still considered the "current box" until midnight since they still offer the free shipping on those products?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the shipping confirmation on one of my boxes too.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 10, 2012)

Still waiting for my shipping notification as well. My March Box still says processing


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got mine about an hour ago.  have faith!



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm losing faith the more everyone else gets them!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESS I remember now, this is exactly why they updated the boxes on the 11th last month!!



Will they update at midnight or are we going to have to wait until morning?


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 10, 2012)

BIRCHBOX shared a link.
6 hours ago
 
We can't believe how fast you shopped! Because we want to keep the celebration going, we're extending the code BBTHANKYOU100 for the next 24 hours! Spend $30 in the Birchbox Shop and get 25 bonus points! Shop away! http://birch.ly/InwXvA


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 10, 2012)

@BirchboxOps on twitter was asked when the website is going to change from March to April and they replied "very soon! Please check back in the next 48 hours. Thx!" *48 hours? **Dies*


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont think I waited till midnight last time, so I am not sure.. does anyone remember?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

They already released the April shop page. All of the pages but box 3 and 19 are up. Still waiting for the individual accounts to change. I'm dying to know what box I'm getting.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nooooooooooo 













> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @BirchboxOps on twitter was asked when the website is going to change from March to April and they replied "very soon! Please check back in the next 48 hours. Thx!" *48 hours? **Dies*


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They already released the April shop page. All of the pages but box 3 and 19 are up. Still waiting for the individual accounts to change. I'm dying to know what box I'm getting.



I just want to know what box I got too!


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else hasn't received shipping notifications yet?



Still waiting


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notifications this afternoon for my 2 accounts. This is my main box:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4990
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 12 2012


The other tracking number hasn't activated yet, and has no info on it. I don't know if anyone has had this same weight, but I think I have seen one or two similar to it. Excited as usual! I'm getting the Spring Julep Mystery Box this month as well, and waiting for shipping notification for MyGlam. Busy month


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

Actually,  I do have all 3 of my shipping confirmation notices.  One of my email accounts just isnt updating on my iPhone.  So, I have one at the post office waiting for me to pick up, one in Springfeild that will probably be here tomorrow, and another that hasnt updated with the shipping info yet. 

I cant wait to see what boxes I'm getting!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of my 3 boxes are updated on the website yet.  I'm wondering if maybe it might be because the March boxes are still considered the "current box" until midnight since they still offer the free shipping on those products?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the shipping confirmation on one of my boxes too.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 10, 2012)

Can anybody who has gotten their box already confirm or deny wether the sequence I have underlined has any relationship to the box we will be getting? I only say this because there are only a few boxes this month that I am even eligible to get since it is now my 14th month, and 20 is one of them.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting


I am too! Frustrated!!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anybody who has gotten their box already confirm or deny wether the sequence I have underlined has any relationship to the box we will be getting? I only say this because there are only a few boxes this month that I am even eligible to get since it is now my 14th month, and 20 is one of them.


 I can deny this.  My package ID is MI12003bb2040058.  It's my twelfth month overall (second month after changing over to annual), and it turned out to be box 10.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

I can also deny this. My previous boxes had similar #s but the BB__ didn't correspond to what I actually got.


----------



## kristbla (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got my confirmation.  Has anyone else received a box weighing .4300?  If so, what did you get??????


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 10, 2012)

okay i am actually happy at the two denials! I do not want particularly want #20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am wondering though, since I sampled the befine exfoliating cleanser when it was in the little tube last... april? 

does that exclude me from trying the befine sample pack, I know they make an exception on the duplicate rule for zoya polishes.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 10, 2012)

how these bb boxes drive us crazy...................................


----------



## DangimMEAN (Apr 10, 2012)

UGGGH... It's so hard for me to read this forum now because everyone is, understandably still, super excited about their amazing TV boxes and even thought I signed up for one and called to CONFIRM they didn't send me one and I received 2 of possibly the WORST boxes I'd ever received. This month isn't looking too promising. I think the TV thing killed birchbox for me... It used to get me so excited. ::sigh::


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I still haven't received my confirmation.

It is almost 9:30PM, I have never received my confirmation after the 10th.

Hopefully tomorrow along with the updating for the April boxes!


----------



## singrgrl05 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay i am actually happy at the two denials! I do not want particularly want #20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



You could potentially still get the sample pack... I received a Befine night cream and a packet of the exfoliating cleanser several months ago and I got the sample pack, which I'm pretty happy about!


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 10, 2012)

me neither... I've always received my confirmation by the 8th.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldphishe (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me, contact them. They gave me 100 points for the mix up, aka a free $10. Give them an e-mail =)



I received my 100 points today for getting the yogini perfume this month when I had already gotten it in December. yay.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten a ship notice, and when I finally got my BB account to update, my box was... still March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay i am actually happy at the two denials! I do not want particularly want #20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



I received the sample pack (cleanser and moisturizer packets) this time, and it did not have the exfoliating cleanser even though that's one of the products on the box page.  It was the gentle cleanser (which, as a side note, tastes like slightly minted not-sweet carrots.  I am not pleased that I made this discovery), and the card in my box has that product, so I'm guessing you might still be in the running for it if you only received the exfoliating cleanser previously.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 10, 2012)

I was just able to see one of my boxes - yay!  My other 2 are still the March boxes. As far as I know anyway, it so looong to sign on to each account, they may have changed.  I'm getting box # 32 for my newest account, which means I am twice as lucky as I am NOT getting box # 23! 

I'll just check in the AM for my other 2 boxes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

the bb site is working better for me but still showing my march box. I should go to bed, lol.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 10, 2012)

> I was just able to see one of my boxes - yay!  My other 2 are still the March boxes. As far as I know anyway, it so looong to sign on to each account, they may have changed.  I'm getting box # 32 for my newest account, which means I am twice as lucky as I am NOT getting box # 23!
> 
> I'll just check in the AM for my other 2 boxes.


 Jealous! Mine is still the march box


----------



## singrgrl05 (Apr 10, 2012)

Got my box yesterday, which is a wonderful surprise because I'm usually on the later end of the spectrum! I got # 10, and I'm very happy with it. The weight was 0.6560 lbs for anyone who's interested.







I'm extremely happy with this box! I love Zoya polishes (color is Bevin), the Microdermamitt alone retails for $28.50, and I was thrilled with the Befine sampler packets ( 2 of the gentle cleanser and 3 of the daily moisturizer with spf 15). And for once, I'm actually a fan of the fragrance they sent. I've been debating buying wonderstruck anyway. Also, I'm going to relish every second of that WEI face pad since I'll never spend $68 for 6 of them! Overall, this was a pretty great box for me.
I must say, this is my 10th month as a Birchbox subscriber, and I'm very happy overall with the company. I've had fantastic customer service (twice they've given me 100 points because they felt my boxes were "late" when in reality they came pretty much on time! One month I called the BB office to inquire about the size of a sample that wasn't written on the label. The girl put me on hold and actually went and compared it with other samples of a similar size so that they could give me the best estimate of how much product it was. I was very impressed.) Also, in all 10 months, there has only been one box I was truly disappointed in. The points system is fantastic... I'm up to $70 I think. I can safely say I'll be sticking with BB for awhile!


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just able to see one of my boxes - yay!  My other 2 are still the March boxes. As far as I know anyway, it so looong to sign on to each account, they may have changed.  I'm getting box # 32 for my newest account, which means I am twice as lucky as I am NOT getting box # 23!
> 
> I'll just check in the AM for my other 2 boxes.



Mine is still a March, too. Darn I love peeking, I'm not into the surprise factor! I hope it's updated tomorrow or maybe it will magically appear on my porch even though I don't have shipping info yet


----------



## DangimMEAN (Apr 10, 2012)

Jesus, how many people on here have freakin' horses?



> My BB page is still showing March and I haven't received an email notice about shipping.
> 
> I'm hoping I don't get laundry soap!  That's a horrible lifestyle "extra".  At least now I know to try them on my horse laundry if I do get them.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 10, 2012)

> I received the sample pack (cleanser and moisturizer packets) this time, and it did not have the exfoliating cleanser even though that's one of the products on the box page.  It was the gentle cleanser *(which, as a side note, tastes like slightly minted not-sweet carrots.  I am not pleased that I made this discovery)*, and the card in my box has that product, so I'm guessing you might still be in the running for it if you only received the exfoliating cleanser previously.


 Oh, dear!! That doesn't sound good....


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Stupid march box, I am tired of seeing you. You were great but its Aprils turn!! Ahh


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 10, 2012)

wtf... my box is still on March.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Aaah, my page still won't load. I'm really hoping I don't get the detergent -- I send my laundry away with my boyfriend's grandma and never have to deal with the logistics of all of that. hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, dear!! That doesn't sound good....



Yep, be warned:  This stuff is extremely thin and watery.  I'm used to a thicker cleanser because I use philosophy purity, and I usually put a little in my hand and put it on my face like lotion or face cream.  I ended up with this stuff all over the place because it splashed out, and then it dripped all over my face because it was too thin to stay put, which ended up in *ick*.  It would have worked better if I had poured it on my washcloth and applied it that way, but I had no clue what the consistency was going to be like until after it had already gone everywhere.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 10, 2012)

wow!   11:15 and look what i just got!

Hi dena,

Your April box has shipped. We've brought things down to earth this month, with a collection of samples inspired by natureâ€”think delicious ingredients and healthy formulations.


----------



## iamlaurelanne (Apr 10, 2012)

I just now (at 10:15 pm) got my shipping confirmation! I can't wait to see what I'm getting this month!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

11:16 on the 10th and I got my ship notice, lmao.


----------



## britles (Apr 10, 2012)

I JUST got my tracking info from Birchbox and UPS/ USPS neither one have tracking info so I am assuming my box still has not gone out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Apr 10, 2012)

I just received my shipping info as well. No weight info however.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if they would only just update my box info.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay finally got my shipping notice just now! Hoping that the website updates soon, it's still got the March box in my profile. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## smokeyeyesbytam (Apr 10, 2012)

im realizing I'm more worried about my birchbox than i am my myglam bag...uhoh...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got mine too! we must have the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (Apr 10, 2012)

well, im highly upset about what I am getting after they are all repeat samples and I asked to NOT get show stoppers again.

I am getting keratease again, showstoppers, color club, and jurlique and viva la juicy. I already emailed them asking for non-repeat samples and another box or something. This has been the first flip since September of 2011. I thought it was an eco-friendly box.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 10, 2012)

This is killing me... Still no shipping confirmation.


----------



## Cocomarie (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally got my tracking number at 8:30 pm. But of course it's up to 10 business days to the west coast, I gotta learn to be patient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least it's being shipped finally


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, im highly upset about what I am getting after they are all repeat samples and I asked to NOT get show stoppers again.
> 
> I am getting keratease again, showstoppers, color club, and jurlique and viva la juicy. I already emailed them asking for non-repeat samples and another box or something. This has been the first flip since September of 2011. I thought it was an eco-friendly box.



How do you know?? Mine is still showing march. boooo.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my e mail! Still the March box on my account, though. Oh well, I need to go to bed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?? Mine is still showing march. boooo.


 You know surprisingly it did load for a brief second and when I saw it I emailed them and complained. Then, it disappeared.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know surprisingly it did load for a brief second and when I saw it I emailed them and complained. Then, it disappeared.



Blargh well hopefully they have everything up soon and make your box right for you.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 10, 2012)

At least they extended the points promotion, I got 25 extra points for the Clarisonic brush head I bought. Basically double points! Woo!


----------



## Lychae (Apr 10, 2012)

I really do hope so they can fix the issue. I really would never ever ever use the fashion tape. I am a jean and tee shirt girl and only wear summer dresses in Florida beach front and then it is still not even reasonable for me to sample it. I have had only good experiences with birchbox so hopefully they can make a wrong a right for me!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 10, 2012)

I really need to quit stalking and get some homework done....I have a feeling that stalking the BB website is not going to be a good enough excuse for a late homework assignment for my professor


----------



## snllama (Apr 10, 2012)

Woohoo got my shipping notification at 11:20pm

No info on shipping page. And this month I am being good and not looking on birchbox.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha I am trying to use it to force me to do my work...I am using the rule I can't refresh the birchbox page until I answer at least one question....that way I am getting something done l and alternating the homework with birchbox stalking lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really need to quit stalking and get some homework done....I have a feeling that stalking the BB website is not going to be a good enough excuse for a late homework assignment for my professor


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 11, 2012)

So, the website is still showing March, and my box is set to arrive on Thursday. I have no self-control, so I kind of like that I am not able to peek! I mean, it's driving me crazy, but I like that I might actually be surprised when it gets here! (Who am I kidding, I know I'll be looking tomorrow, too! haha)


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah. I would be pissed off too.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got my tracking number at 8:15 but no info is showing yet. I wish the site would just update my box already!


----------



## CarmenVF (Apr 11, 2012)

You guys are killing me. People are receiving their boxes and I'm still waiting for my confirmation. Oh well, i'll just have to live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 11, 2012)

you will probably get your box before us!

 



> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys are killing me. People are receiving their boxes and I'm still waiting for my confirmation.
> Oh well, i'll just have to live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2012)

The thing is that pretty much from the time I signed up last May up until March, my shipping confirmations usually arrived after other people received their boxes, and even then, it took a week and a half for the boxes to arrive.  My January box arrived on the 21st (I specifically remember this because it was my birthday, and I had been having a crappy week, so it was the highlight of the whole weekend), for example.  It just goes in cycles.  Things will probably be reversed in a couple of months!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 11, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation at like 1 p.m., yay...but my tracking link still hasn't been updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 11, 2012)

I got the G-1 face cream which was tiny as well.  I still have product in it.  i have used it 4 times already.  That is full face and part of my neck.  A I noticed a little bit goes a long way.  If that helps you any.  



> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I th_nk UPS messed up a lot of the weights this month.I got box 6 which weighed next to nothing but my tracking says it should weigh 0.919. I hope Birchbox pays per box and not by weight!_
> 
> _Also the Benta Berry sample is TINY!_


----------



## cclayson (Apr 11, 2012)

I got the Teen Vouge birchbox that I won off of their facebook page today, still no april box. The extra box definately makes up for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They asked me to send a beauty secret and a photo of me with my box...maybe I will be famous on their facebook page for a day!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, I still didn't see a response to my earlier question ... Hoping someone can help One of my BB accounts has shipped that said it would on the 10th, and I have a second account that says it'll ship on the 15th. I'm confused cause it seems that all subscribers are shipped by the 10th. Can someone please pretty please help me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 11, 2012)

> i have a feeling they will be updating the boxes while we are sleeping tonight. The reason I think this is because some of us have a 20% off coupon that expires today. So if they upload them now we can accumulate more points to use on our purchase.. without actually trying the products.


 I was thinking this earlier! I was hoping to do one survey to put me at the next $10 mark so that I could use all my points plus take advantage of my $10 off a $50 purchase..


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi, I still didn't see a response to my earlier question ... Hoping someone can help
> 
> One of my BB accounts has shipped that said it would on the 10th, and I have a second account that says it'll ship on the 15th. I'm confused cause it seems that all subscribers are shipped by the 10th. Can someone please pretty please help me



Last month my regular box didn't arrive until almost the end of the month. I think sometimes it just takes longer, especially because they have thousands of subs. Plus they just opened up some more recently, so I think they have to do it in waves. I wouldn't really worry about it, it just means that one box is in a different send out wave than the other, and it's fairly common.


----------



## Cocomarie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Hi, I still didn't see a response to my earlier question ... Hoping someone can help One of my BB accounts has shipped that said it would on the 10th, and I have a second account that says it'll ship on the 15th. I'm confused cause it seems that all subscribers are shipped by the 10th. Can someone please pretty please help me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did u recently subscribe to ur second box? When I signed up for my birchbox it was after the first of the month and my box said it will ship on the 15 th. i was told its because I signed up later in the month.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

Still showing March and expected for delivery tomorrow.

Do you think they've changed the website to make it that they don't post until you receive to reclaim the suspense aspect?

This is my 2nd box, allergic to two of the samples from last month AND received a regular box instead of the TV I opted for. Really interested to see how this one goes to see if I'll be continuing!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Still showing March.. UPS MI is not showing any info for either of my tracking numbers.. at least I have a dsw order and my Sample Society box coming today. BB sucks lol


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 11, 2012)

FINALLY a shipping confirmation! yeah!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

My new account where I saw my April box last night has changed back to what it was before- the picture of the pink shipping box, so all 3 of my accounts are still March. 

One of my boxes is at the post now, and the 2nd one should be there later on today.  I think I can pick them up today, so I'll just be in suspense for the one box.  I think I can live with that!

This is like the anticipation I used to feel as a kid at Christmas time.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay! Finally, I received my confirmation at 10:13PM last night, I think that has been the latest I have received my shipping tracking #


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am not so sure that wasn't a glitch. I think that stuff is in a welcome box. I had something like that load as well, then disappear. They are updating the site, so a few glitches are expected. I wouldn't get upset until I had the actual box in hand
 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know surprisingly it did load for a brief second and when I saw it I emailed them and complained. Then, it disappeared.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 11, 2012)

Me either



> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is killing me... Still no shipping confirmation.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

omg I don't want to look at my stupid march box ANY MORE. Make it disappear. I am such an impatient brat.


----------



## Lisa Gee (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone... I will be receiving my first bb, and was curious to know if it will be a welcome box or an April box . Has anyone received a welcome box this month? If so, what did you get? Lol Also, my shipment date is set for april 15 th seems to be so late in the month. Does anyone know if it will ship sooner?


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 11, 2012)

Its just frustrating that my coworker who doesnt stalk any forum or the site at all got her box and we both have our boxes coming to the office...and my tracking number isnt giving me any information. ...


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL! I think we should all take this as a sign of "patience is a virtue" and "good things come to those who wait"!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Apr 11, 2012)

I got my shipping notice but no weight info.  Is anyone else getting a BETA page when they go to Birchbox.com?


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 11, 2012)

This has nothing to do with the April boxes but I'm so excited I had to say it! Birchbox is teaming up with Gossip Girl for May's boxes!


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This has nothing to do with the April boxes but I'm so excited I had to say it! Birchbox is teaming up with Gossip Girl for May's boxes!



YAY! where did you hear this?? I better be able to get in this time!! I love Gossip Girl so much my future daughter will be someday named Kennedy BLAIR!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2012)

i'm prying myself off of the computer today, and hopefully tonight i'll find out where my box is (probably still in Jersey for a couple of days) and what's in it (hopefully something I'll like)!  I can't spend another day glued to the screen!  ahh!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

there is a thread on this already







> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with the April boxes but I'm so excited I had to say it! Birchbox is teaming up with Gossip Girl for May's boxes!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 11, 2012)

You are not the only one!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg I don't want to look at my stupid march box ANY MORE. Make it disappear. I am such an impatient brat.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 11, 2012)

I just got an email from them that isn't my shipping notice! So frustrated!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg I don't want to look at my stupid march box ANY MORE. Make it disappear. I am such an impatient brat.



I am usually a positive person who doesn't mind the wait.  I may have growled when I say the March box screen again this morning.  I am now stalking their site.  Stalking.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 11, 2012)

After stalking/waiting for the Birchbox page to load - I found my order is still in "processing" and of course no tracking as of yet. Strangely the ship date on my account has changed from the April 10th to April 15th. So I assume no Birchbox anytime soon.....






I'll go email CS.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 11, 2012)

> there is a thread on this already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahh now I'm sad again! No shipping confirmation yet AND I have no idea what is in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

Gossip Girl? I'm sorry, but what is that? Please don't tell me it's a teenage over dramatic t.v show. I don't think I can handle another service that caters to teens. If this is the case, then I am going to have to drop BB too and just stick with Beauty Army, you know, the one for us old coots.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gossip Girl? I'm sorry, but what is that? Please don't tell me it's a teenage over dramatic t.v show. I don't think I can handle another service that caters to teens. If this is the case, then I am going to have to drop BB too and just stick with Beauty Army, you know, the one for us old coots.



they aren't teens anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I know that you are saying.  GG is a pretty stylish show so I think there might be some real exciting goodies in the May box.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gossip Girl? I'm sorry, but what is that? Please don't tell me it's a teenage over dramatic t.v show. I don't think I can handle another service that caters to teens. If this is the case, then I am going to have to drop BB too and just stick with Beauty Army, you know, the one for us old coots.



It's an over dramatic CW show.  Even when they were teens they had adult style.  I don't see this as catering to teens as much as catering to a market that has an interest in fashion and make-up.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> they aren't teens anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I know that you are saying.  GG is a pretty stylish show so I think there might be some real exciting goodies in the May box.



I hope so. Omg can you imagine if they had Birchbox in the 90's. A 90210 box filled with scrunchies, Seabreeze and Stridex. For the later years.. Cocaine and Antidepressants.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. Omg can you imagine if they had Birchbox in the 90's. A 90210 box filled with scrunchies, Seabreeze and Stridex. For the later years.. Cocaine and Antidepressants.



If there was a Birchbox in the 90's I would imagine it being more music themed - beauty and fashion picks from boy bands and the Spice Girls.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Birchbox in the 90's I would imagine it being more music themed - beauty and fashion picks from boy bands and the Spice Girls.



heheh omg that would have been funny.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

CK One perfume samples in the 90's box for sure. and this is more 80's I think but that nail polish that used to peel off...I was so into that when I was little.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

I think peel off nail polish is making a comeback. I can't remember the brand, but I saw an advertisement for some recently. Not just for kids, either.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Say what??? Birchbox and Gossip Girl! I am super excited for May &amp; haven't even received my April Box I hope it's not like the Teen Vogue box, I hope everyone who wants WIlL get one and not maybe you will get one


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CK One perfume samples in the 90's box for sure. and this is more 80's I think but that nail polish that used to peel off...I was so into that when I was little.



Or some kind of brown lipstick. My first ever MAC lipstick was in the late 90s and it was an orangey brown color that I thought looked amazing.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes! Ck.One, Rave hairspray, Herbal essence shampoo, Liz Taylor White diamonds perfume sample, hard Candy and Urban Decay was just starting so was Stillia, so we may have seen something from them, but all in brown, you know to match our non ironed green plaid  flannel shirts and Doc Martins...


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 11, 2012)

A Gossip Girls themed box would not be too bad - I dislike the show, but loved the make up and clothes. It could be worse like a Jersey Shore themed box -  a guest appearance and curated by Snooki.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Or some kind of brown lipstick. My first ever MAC lipstick was in the late 90s and it was an orangey brown color that I thought looked amazing.



Clinque Black Honey was my fave in the late 90s!

Ah...high school.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! Ck.One, Rave hairspray, Herbal essence shampoo, Liz Taylor White diamonds perfume sample, hard Candy and Urban Decay was just starting so was Stillia, so we may have seen something from them, but all in brown, you know to match our non ironed green plaid  flannel shirts and Doc Martins...


I have fond memories of Hard Candy and UD...I love that they still make some of the original shadows I had back in high school like Asphyxia and Shattered.  

on another note..still waiting for my shipping info to update.  la la la


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! Ck.One, Rave hairspray, Herbal essence shampoo, Liz Taylor White diamonds perfume sample, hard Candy and Urban Decay was just starting so was Stillia, so we may have seen something from them, but all in brown, you know to match our non ironed green plaid  flannel shirts and Doc Martins...


I forgot all about Hard Candy!  Loved the rings.  When they came to our Nordstrom I bought one of each.  Back when all my money was spent on fun stuff!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

My fave thing in all of the beauty world in the 90s was Tribe perfume! I miss it so much. I used to get complimented a ton when I wore it. I also miss Herbal Essence rose hips shampoo/conditioner. That stuff smelled crazy AMAAAAAZE! And I think Doc Martins are still cool! LOL! I want a Hello Kitty pair! 



 Every single time I watch My So-Called Life (one of my fave shows of all time, I watch a marathon of it once a year) all the fashion and beauty from the 90s comes rushing back.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

I was all about the Juice Bar.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 11, 2012)

JUICE BAR!!! omg! You just made my morning. When I wore that stuff I thought I was sooo cool and sophisticated.


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't forget Lip Smackers. I collected all the flavors. They must be rotting somewhere in my closet back at home.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think peel off nail polish is making a comeback. I can't remember the brand, but I saw an advertisement for some recently. Not just for kids, either.


Big Lots has some from Sula in a non-kiddie color.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 11, 2012)

> I was all about the Juice Bar.


 I owned every Juice Bar made I swear! I thought I was so awesome when I wore it. I think I still have some in my closet!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't forget Lip Smackers. I collected all the flavors. They must be rotting somewhere in my closet back at home.



I still wear Dr. Pepper Lip Smackers! I always always have one on me. It leaves the prettiest color on my lips.

And ahahahahahahaha JUICE BAR! I used to love those too! I also wore Victoria's Secret Pear Glace spray and lotion, Red Jeans, Vanilla Fields, and Curve back then. Tribe was just my fave. ALL of those scents take me back to high school. Electric Youth and though I didn't personally wear it, Exclamation, takes me back to junior high.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 11, 2012)

Aughh STILL no update on the website when I click on the Box tab. that's sort of irritating that they didn't fix that yet. But at least both my boxes shipped! I'm super curious what I am getting this month.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aughh STILL no update on the website when I click on the Box tab. that's sort of irritating that they didn't fix that yet. But at least both my boxes shipped! I'm super curious what I am getting this month.



Has anyone had their box tab update yet? Is it possible that doesn't go live until after your 'projected delivery date'?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG! I LOVED Juice Bar! I wore the gummy bear and the cottom candy scent like everyday! I think I gave everyone in the house a headache because I would spray it on EVERYTHING in my room lol



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was all about the Juice Bar.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

LoL @ all the 90's Flashbacks! Oh lord, I just got a whiff of Charlie...Ahh the Rollerskating rink.. the smell of feet and Charlie lingering in the air. Walking through the mall, seeing everyone wearing  Z.Cavaricci and Girbaud jeans and Hyper color T-shirts. the smell of Ms. Fields cookies and pretzels, girls walking around with deep red lip liner with much lighter matte lipstick*. *Every boy checking his pager while sporting the most awesome pair of Suede sneakers, Gap jeans and that good ol plain white T...


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha, don't feel dumb... I thought the SAME exact thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I see that if you order monthly, it shows up in your billing information as to which box it is. (For example, the first box I got was not the yearly one, so it says "BB-001" beside it. Now that I have switched to a yearly subscription, I don't get those anymore.
> 
> I didn't know if there was a way to see the box coming for a yearly subscriber.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## porcelaingirl (Apr 11, 2012)

How about Bath and Body Works Roll-on glitter?

I COLLECTED those things like it was my job.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I'm going to order one of each to keep on my vanity, for nostalgia reasons. 









http://www.parfumsdecoeur.com/catalog.aspx?SC=653


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 11, 2012)

I loooooooooveeed that gummy bear one, I swear I can smell it now 
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was all about the Juice Bar.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LoL @ all the 90's Flashbacks! Oh lord, I just got a whiff of Charlie...Ahh the Rollerskating rink.. the smell of feet and Charlie lingering in the air. Walking through the mall, seeing everyone wearing  Z.Cavaricci and Girbaud jeans and Hyper color T-shirts. the smell of Ms. Fields cookies and pretzels, girls walking around with deep red lip liner with much lighter matte lipstick*. *Every boy checking his pager while sporting the most awesome pair of Suede sneakers, Gap jeans and that good ol plain white T...


 HAHAHA! I also remember Bongo jeans in every color known to mankind!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to order one of each to keep on my vanity, for nostalgia reasons.
> 
> ...



OMG! "A little sexy" I must order a dozen of these!!!!!

Ok we have gone WAYYYY of topic for this thread lol


----------



## Francesca Rae (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This has nothing to do with the April boxes but I'm so excited I had to say it! Birchbox is teaming up with Gossip Girl for May's boxes!



do you know when we can sign up!? i cant find it anywhere!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

hahaha, I'm in the process of making a $50 order!

I'll get back on topic by saying that BOTH of my shipping emails aren't showing anything yet. No weight to looksie at.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

mine either!!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha, I'm in the process of making a $50 order!
> 
> I'll get back on topic by saying that BOTH of my shipping emails aren't showing anything yet. No weight to looksie at.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 11, 2012)

That awkward moment when you email customer service to see where your Birchbox is and you get your tracking email 5 minutes later.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Have we given up on stalking the site? haha


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got my tracking email... And I was just about to call them!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

They are still sending out tracking notifications


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 11, 2012)

I just wanna know which fn box I'm getting!!  Why won't they update our box pages!!??  Aargh...


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

ugh as I was leaving the house today I saw the mail lady roll up with a birchbox in her carrier.  But when I got home I was greeted by an empty mailbox, womp womp.  It's nice to know there is someone else in my neighborhood who is a BBer....  Can't miss that hot pink box anywhere


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

one more hour for the current promo code, hopefully boxes update when they take that code down!


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait, which promo?!
 



> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> one more hour for the current promo code, hopefully boxes update when they take that code down!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought all promos were only until 4-10, yesterday


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, which promo?!



they extended the bonus points thing from yesterday on facebook. ends in 9 minutes now!


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 11, 2012)

Me too! That's why I hope I'm not missing out on something.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought all promos were only until 4-10, yesterday


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

I think it was the 25 extra points for the 100k fb followers or w/e


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 11, 2012)

I still don't have a tracking or an updated page.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

lets hope they dont extend it once again ha!



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! That's why I hope I'm not missing out on something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG I love my April Birchbox!

Here is what I got 





*Amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask*: I have sads about this since the package was torn and most of the mask oozed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would have loved to try it.  I have emailed Birchbox about it already.

  *Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer:* I have been wanting to try this, I am always game for a new oil free moisturizer, I am currently a mess since my skin is getting used to retina-a-micro   *Wonderstruck perfume sample: *Normally I am not into perfume, however Birchbox is changing my mind on that so far I have loved the viva la juicy and twirl perfumes and I really like this one too.     *Zoya Nailpolish Mini in Lotus:* omg I am in love with this dusky purple polish with reddish shimmers!  This box could have been empty and I would have been bouncing around like a crazy person lol.     *Dropps Laundry Detergent-* meh it's a lifestyle extra, but hey it will help the husband do a load of laundry so it will get used.  So I am not half as annoyed that I got this as I thought I would be.


----------



## Dianochka (Apr 11, 2012)

> OMG I love my April Birchbox!
> 
> Here is what I got
> 
> ...


 I got the very same box! I do wish they were better sized deluxe samples. I'm not crazy about the scent, though, as it is a teenager-y scent and artificial smelling.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2012)

My tracking via UPS MI hasn't updated however taking the tracking # to USPS and I see it's out for delivery today! Yay!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking via UPS MI hasn't updated however taking the tracking # to USPS and I see it's out for delivery today! Yay!



Same here. This will be the first time I get my box before I can snoop online to see what I got.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their box tab update yet? Is it possible that doesn't go live until after your 'projected delivery date'?


My projected delivery date was two days ago and my box still hasn't updated yet.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dianochka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the very same box! I do wish they were better sized deluxe samples. I'm not crazy about the scent, though, as it is a teenager-y scent and artificial smelling.



how much did your box weigh??  still trying to figure out which box i am getting...


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dianochka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the very same box! I do wish they were better sized deluxe samples. I'm not crazy about the scent, though, as it is a teenager-y scent and artificial smelling.



Yeah I wish the sample sizes were bigger too.  Sample society had great deluxe sample sizes... but it was too much skincare for me on a monthly basis so I cancelled.  I wish Birchbox would include larger sample sizes, however I like how Birchbox seems to really put in different types of products.  I have odd perfume skin chemistry so the perfume smells like spicy vanilla on me, husband likes so it's a win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

I have banished myself from checking birchbox.com for the rest of the time I'm at work, so 1.5 hours. AGH.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

It's still the March box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't mind waiting for my box, if it means I get one of the better later boxes, like #24-32. Of course, if I wait all that time and get #23...not okay!


----------



## britles (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm the opposite, I'm not excited about many boxes at all (I really think I'd be happy about 4,11,14,22) which is making me super impatient. If I'm going to not like my box I just want to hurry and get it over with lol.


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I need to take a nap and quit looking at the BB website



Hopefully it will update in my sleep.....not!


----------



## delysia (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> how much did your box weigh??  still trying to figure out which box i am getting...


 I got the same box and tracking said it weighed .5060!

I'm still a little bitter about not getting a TV box last month, but this box (plus the One Love Beauty Balm from last month) _almost_ makes up for that...

SO happy I got the Zoya Lotus nailpolish. It's GORGEOUS and my favorite color! I also can't wait to try the Juice Beauty moisturizer and the Taylor Swift perfume works surprisingly well with my skin chemistry.

Unfortunately, while the Amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask sounds really nice, my curly hair doesn't like 'cones. I'll probably swap it at some point. Also not so impressed with the laundry detergent lifestyle sample. I would have been happy with tea like last month, but doing laundry isn't something I want to be reminded of when I open my bb





Overall, not too shabby!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, as much as I loved my Teen Vogue March BB, seeing it still is now starting to piss me off. *in my best The Hulk voicey* "HULK SMASH!!!" 








 &lt;---- my not amused facey.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2012)

i hope this is not the case, but i think they're trying to keep us in the dark this time until they think most of us have our boxes...  are they trying to stop us from peeking?!


----------



## snllama (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This has nothing to do with the April boxes but I'm so excited I had to say it! Birchbox is teaming up with Gossip Girl for May's boxes!



how did I not find this out yet!!!! I absolutely adore gossip girl. Blair &lt;3

Even if you don't like teen dramas, this show has the best fashion and beauty and hair on tv right now!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanna know which fn box I'm getting!!  Why won't they update our box pages!!??  Aargh...



word. me too. my tracking hasn't been updated and it's going on day 2


----------



## kweenah (Apr 11, 2012)

I got my BB today ^___^

My box weight was .545 and I got box #3.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 11, 2012)

I just want to be able to review my boxes so I can get the points... I have 794 points on my main account and I want to make a purchase but I just need those 6 more points!


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 11, 2012)

I feel like they were running so behind this month that they chose to print off shipping labels (creating a tracking # to send us) before the boxes were ready to ship.

I'll be shocked if UPS says it took possession of my BB on the 10th.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm hoping my love/hate relationship with Birchbox is on the love side of the fence this month.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2012)

i'm pretty sure that's what happened too.  anyway, last month they said my box had shipped on the 7th, but nothing moved until about the 10th.   arg.



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like they were running so behind this month that they chose to print off shipping labels (creating a tracking # to send us) before the boxes were ready to ship.
> 
> I'll be shocked if UPS says it took possession of my BB on the 10th.


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay- I thought was getting empty boxes- they weighed .0146 and .0450! 

Atelier Cologne

Marula Omega Rich Oil

Weleda Pomegranate Firming Night Cream

Zoya Nail Polish in Farrah

Yes To Blueberries Facial Towelettes
My second box:





Amika Nourishing Mask

Juice Beauty Moisturizer

Wonderstruck Perfume

Zoya nail polish in Lotus

Dropps laundry detergent


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 11, 2012)

sorry i am having trouble with doing a spoiler on my picture.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the same box I received, I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. How do you feel?
 



> Originally Posted by *kweenah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB today ^___^
> 
> My box weight was .545 and I got box #3.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 11, 2012)

ok thanks.... mine is *supposed* to be .5670 -- I was thinking I was getting the same box but maybe not...
 



> Originally Posted by *delysia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box and tracking said it weighed .5060!
> ...


----------



## kweenah (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm actually really excited to try everything out. =] I get lazy with my skincare routine sometimes, so I'm glad I got the wipes =D The only thing I'm not sure about is the nail polish. I love the color, but I don't think it looks right on me.



> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the same box I received, I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. How do you feel?


----------



## lady41 (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone actually gotten that dirt scrub in their box yet? I am hoping for it but I haven't seen anyone actually get it yet.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 11, 2012)

> I still wear Dr. Pepper Lip Smackers! I always always have one on me. It leaves the prettiest color on my lips. And ahahahahahahaha JUICE BAR! I used to love those too! I also wore Victoria's Secret Pear Glace spray and lotion, Red Jeans, Vanilla Fields, and Curve back then. Tribe was just my fave. ALL of those scents take me back to high school. Electric Youth and though I didn't personally wear it, Exclamation, takes me back to junior high.


 This would have been a great april fools prank!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2012)

longtime lurker, finally created an account to talk about birchbox. this will be my second month (got teen vogue last month).

my box shipped last night, and the shipping finally updated today, it says it's supposed to get here on the 17th (too far away!!!) and weight is *.5120*, i'm intrigued.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, man, Electric Youth!!!! I worshiped Debbie Gibson! I remember when I was twelve I was going to name my daughter Gibson Anne after Deborah Ann Gibson (I like Anne with an "e", although Debbie's is not spelled that way). I definitely had that fragrance! All my friends had Exclamation! and I hated it, but really mine wasn't any better haha!

When I was in middle school/junior high, it was all about Z. Cavaricci and Dooney &amp; Burke (neither of which I had). I was so awesome, I had a pair of jeans that had PLEATS and.... wait for it... not one, but TWO sets of wide belt loops with two black velvet belts! Oh yes. I was fancy with my double belts and pleats haha.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 11, 2012)

I have not looked all day today, and I hope in a minute when I do look that it still says the March information. I don't have any self-control, but I kind of want to be surprised!


----------



## linds217 (Apr 11, 2012)

My box weighs  0.6380 with a projected delivery date of 4/14!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got my shipping notice!!! It has a weight of *0.4380, *anyone had the same weight?


----------



## JessRae (Apr 11, 2012)

My box weighs .5060 did anyone else get the box with this weight? Thanks!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *linds217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs  0.6380 with a projected delivery date of 4/14!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I am .6370, I think we have the same box.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 11, 2012)

not sure if this will help me or not... but when i leave the birchbox site and go back i have a small caption that says "APRILS BOX natural wonders shop the box"  and this picture:





  not sure if everyone has the same thing--or this may be a few of the stuff in my box ??

anyone have a different picture (oh and when i click on shop the box it goes to a screen with no items...and march box is still up when i click the box at the top... i am just so impatient lol)  if this isnt the same then i know three of the items and can narrow it down to two possibilities....


----------



## linds217 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am .6370, I think we have the same box.



It's one of the heaviest ones I've seen thus far in the thread. I hope that's a good thing!


----------



## page5 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have received Birch Box for a few months but just found your thread on this site. I received my box a couple of days ago and am kind of disappointed. I received Box 6 which included a tiny sample of Benta Berry (3ml - maybe two uses) exfoliating facial cleanser, a full size Pangea Organics lip balm, Weleda Pomegranate Firming Day Cream (7ml), Wonderstruck perfume, and a couple of one use packets.I've used the lip balm a few times the past couple of days and it is very waxy and clumpy - yuck. Burt's Bees lip shimmer or Lypsyl are the lip balms I usually use and I like both of them much better than the Pangea (and they cost much less). I would have liked at least one make up product. The perfume is okay, I don't like it enough to buy it. I haven't tried the cleanser or day cream yet. My shipping weight was 0.49. I wish you all luck in getting a better box than this one


----------



## delysia (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weighs .5060 did anyone else get the box with this weight? Thanks!


 I did! Lilith McKee got the same one I did and listed what was in it too:



> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I love my April Birchbox!
> 
> ...


----------



## delysia (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I love my April Birchbox!
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 11, 2012)

I know one of my boxes is .7120 and the other is .5060 - I really hope I get something with make up.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not sure if this will help me or not... but when i leave the birchbox site and go back i have a small caption that says "APRILS BOX natural wonders shop the box"  and this picture:
> 
> ...


i see that when i log in to birchbox as well, so idk!


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 11, 2012)

> not sure if everyone has the same thing--or this may be a few of the stuff in my box ??
> 
> anyone have a different picture (oh and when i click on shop the box it goes to a screen with no items...and march box is still up when i click the box at the top... i am just so impatient lol)  if this isnt the same then i know three of the items and can narrow it down to two possibilities....


 Everyone's is the same for that button.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

I got my tracking number, but neither it nor my box page have updated. BAAAAHHHHH


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

So I just got my Ulta order, and one of the free samples I got was the Ahava sample they're giving out in Birchbox. That's disappointing knowing it's the exact same size...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 11, 2012)

It's Christmas Thursday!  Came home from the gym to both my boxes!

I got Box 5 (0.5710) and Box 7 (0.4970).  The exact same 2 boxes JennyDBV received.  Even the same color Zoyas!  Guess we've got matching profiles on our accts.  Overall, I'm pretty happy with them.   Although I am suffering from BB envy for those who get the Balm.  

Enough with the nail polish though! I've gotten 4 bottles from BB in the past 2 mths.    I'm going to have change my nail color every other day to put these all to use!  Heh heh, sounds like I'm complaining, but I'm not.  I'm usually too lazy and impatient to do my own nails (never can wait til they're dry and then smudge them or end up with sleep marks on them).  Might have to break down and do them myself because these are fun colors and I have the pink glitter Essie from last month to play with too!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a shipping notice that still has no info as well.  If UPS had the box, I'm pretty sure the notice would reflect that.  On the other hand, I recieved a shipping notice yesterday for a box that says UPS had it on Saturday's and its in my po box now, along with my 1st box.  I'm going in to work late tomorrow so I can go get my mail and Birchboxes!
 



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like they were running so behind this month that they chose to print off shipping labels (creating a tracking # to send us) before the boxes were ready to ship.
> 
> I'll be shocked if UPS says it took possession of my BB on the 10th.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got my Ulta order, and one of the free samples I got was the Ahava sample they're giving out in Birchbox. That's disappointing knowing it's the exact same size...



I got that ulta sample too lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Christmas Thursday!  Came home from the gym to both my boxes!
> 
> ...


It's Tuesday though lol


----------



## Charlotte87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Today is Wednesday, ladies!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today is Wednesday, ladies!



lol CRAP. hahahahhahaha.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 11, 2012)

actually, today is Wednesday... lol

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Tuesday though lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> actually, today is Wednesday... lol



I've been convinced it was tuesday all day...Friday is coming fast this week, lol.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 11, 2012)

&lt;Smack my head&gt;

Oops, I mean Wednesday!  LOL!  I guess I just wish it were Thursday.  It has been one LLLOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG week.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

I was unable to check the BB website all day today, and when I finally could check this afternoon was SHOCKED to see the boxes still hadnt updated.

Please excuse my typos.  I have an injured hand, and I'm not ambidexterous at all!


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got my shipping and my box weighs 0.7150! Seems heavier then my recent boxes. can't wait to see whats inside!


----------



## krod1229 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is .446 and expected to arrive on the 14th.  I'm in New York and usually have my box around the 8th or 9th.  I'm surprised this one is coming so late.  Hope there is some good stuff in there with it being so light!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't know if there is a thread for this already but does anyone know what type of products or home remedies pretty much anything that will help with acne scars? Specially dark spots that have been left behind by acne.

Thank you!!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

My box was 0.5060 

It was a rather uneventful box..Pray that you do not see this weight in your shipping details lol


----------



## randerso (Apr 11, 2012)

Got mine! My weight was 0.398




Eh. I am satisfied. I am disappointed at how tiny the eye cream sample is, it is definitely not "deluxe," that is one time use. But at least I will have six products to review.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know if there is a thread for this already but does anyone know what type of products or home remedies pretty much anything that will help with acne scars? Specially dark spots that have been left behind by acne.
> 
> Thank you!!



kiehl's dark spot corrector!!!! amazing results in just a few weeks for me.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 11, 2012)

uh oh that was the EXACT weight of mine - I just got the shipping notice. What number did you get?



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was 0.5060
> 
> It was a rather uneventful box..Pray that you do not see this weight in your shipping details lol


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 11, 2012)

My box isn't due to arrive until 4/17. Last month I got my BB and MyGlam on the same day. Might happen again. My box weighs 0.5860...does anyone know which box this might be? Wish they'd update the site already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> uh oh that was the EXACT weight of mine - I just got the shipping notice. What number did you get?



Oh lord, I dont know the number... let me head to the first page....Love tab browsing lol It was Box 7.  The polish color is Lotus


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord, I dont know the number... let me head to the first page....Love tab browsing lol It was Box 7.  The polish color is Lotus



Thanks! Ehhh...not the best, not the worst at least lol


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope I get either the Lotus or Skylar shade of polish.  I like Bevin and the others too, but LOVE Skylar and Lotus!


----------



## froj89 (Apr 11, 2012)

I just made an account here because I recently bought a year-long sub to Birchbox and I'm feeling super ripped off. Last month was my first month and it wasn't great; eye-shadow on a card, no-name perfume in a Sephora-sample-sized vial, etc. I chalked it up to it possibly being one of those "welcome boxes."

Now I got my April box (I think #3), and I'm super disappointed. I calculated the value in the spoiler below, and I was right - it's a rip-off, plain and simple, not an issue of personal preference or anything. I even calculated using Birchbox's slightly inflated prices. What really puzzles me though is that my boxes don't really seem to be the norm, necessarily. *Is it possible that you get shafted with the year-long sub because they're not under pressure to keep you from cancelling your account? Has anyone else had this experience? *

J.R. Watkins Hand and Cuticle Salve (Lavender), $7.99 for 2.1 oz - $.95 (.25 oz sample)
willa Gentle Cleansing Lavender Facial Towelettes, 30 pack for $7 - $2.31 (10-count sample)
Wonderstruck Taylor Swift, 1.7 oz for $49.50 - $1.16 (.04 oz)
Zoya TRUE Spring Collection in Bevin, $8 for .5 oz - $4.00 (.25 oz)
dropps Laundry Detergent, 20 pack for $6 - $.60 (2-count pack)

Total Value: $9.02

On top of the low value, only the Wonderstruck really seems like a "luxe" product; I can pretty much get the rest of the stuff at my local drugstore (except Zoya, but it's no more high-end than OPI). I understand how trying high-end products that you can't normally sample would be priceless and maybe justify the total value, but this stuff is just not even Sephora-level high-end.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ehhh...not the best, not the worst at least lol



Yeah I feel the same way. I am however going to spend 2 hrs tomorrow using those little laundry soap things lol Man, I wish the Laundromat owner didn't fire the one girl in there that didn't ruin our clothes... I hate doing laundry!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone else have this one?  the 17th?  dang i have never had to wait this long.. 

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5010
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 17 2012


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 11, 2012)

My boxes weight is 0.4970. Hope it's good stuff in there~!

&amp; I'm not getting mine until the 17th either &gt;_&lt;  lol oh welll.


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 11, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 0.7235

Projected Delivery Date: Apr 14 2012

OOOH! Does anyone know which box this is?!?! Seems heavy!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 11, 2012)

I liked the products overall in my box I'm not sure what box I got but I received

d


I'm not a fan of lavender really though so the willa doesn't smell the best to me. And I'll be using the laundry detergent this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

This is what I've got! Does anyone else have a box this heavy?

Weight (lbs.):
0.7200
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 14 2012


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know if there is a thread for this already but does anyone know what type of products or home remedies pretty much anything that will help with acne scars? Specially dark spots that have been left behind by acne.
> 
> Thank you!!


 i've been told to try a combination of glycolic and salicylic acid.  apparently that stimulates new cell production.  i've been using Peter Thomas Roth Acne Spot Area Treatment, and it smells pretty raunchy, but it seems to be the only thing i've found that works so effectively and quickly.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you!

I will definitely have to check it out.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> kiehl's dark spot corrector!!!! amazing results in just a few weeks for me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 11, 2012)

I finally got a shipping notice!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 11, 2012)

That is really close to the weight of my second box - I am thinking the heaviest thing would be the boxes with a pack of the wipes maybe?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I've got! Does anyone else have a box this heavy?
> 
> ...


 Weight (lbs.):
0.7170
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 14 2012

i think we may have the same box.  although i have no idea what's in it because the ------ march box is still there!!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> ...



Yeah, mine was .7120...no clue what is in it I am trying to figure out what the heaviest boxes are lol


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine was .7120...no clue what is in it I am trying to figure out what the heaviest boxes are lol



It could be the wipes, I dunno. As long as it's not laundry detergentttttttt hahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2012)

i wonder if all you ladies with the .70+ boxes might be getting the beauty balm? i can't think of what other product would be heavier than that.


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> ...



Weight (lbs.): 
0.7235
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 14 2012

 I have the same! I wonder which one it is?


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wonder if all you ladies with the .70+ boxes might be getting the beauty balm? i can't think of what other product would be heavier than that.



I would love to get that! I really don't want the wipes or laundry detergent lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wonder if all you ladies with the .70+ boxes might be getting the beauty balm? i can't think of what other product would be heavier than that.


i'd say it's either the BB or one of the willa products.  those look like they're the heaviest...  woo!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wonder if all you ladies with the .70+ boxes might be getting the beauty balm? i can't think of what other product would be heavier than that.



Oh be still, my beating heart. That would just make my LIFE.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made an account here because I recently bought a year-long sub to Birchbox and I'm feeling super ripped off. Last month was my first month and it wasn't great; eye-shadow on a card, no-name perfume in a Sephora-sample-sized vial, etc. I chalked it up to it possibly being one of those "welcome boxes."
> 
> ...


I've had a year-long sub with Birchbox since I started with them last September.  I don't feel that my boxes are any less than any others... I've received nail polish, Algenist face cream, Dermologica microfoliant, Keratase, etc...I hope this helps, and that you have better future boxes.


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 11, 2012)

Wonder if it is box 13? That would be my guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone have this?

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6700
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 14 2012


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder if it is box 13? That would be my guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Anyone getting box 13 knows they are, since its the anniversary box.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation but no update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It will be a while as I am on the west coast.  Same issues as others April box has not updated.  I am probably getting the dreaded 23 box because last month I got 7 samples (although 4 of them I could not use and one was a duplicate from my Feb box) and I complained about not getting a TV box!

I have accepted that I angered the BB gods and will feel their wrath!


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 11, 2012)

I would think the Dirt scrub might be pretty heavy for those of you with heavier boxes.


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone getting box 13 knows they are, since its the anniversary box.



Oh, ok. Well someone mentioned the beauty balm, and that is the only box I see it in.

lol... I don't have time to keep up with everyone.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would think the Dirt scrub might be pretty heavy for those of you with heavier boxes.



Oh, be still my beating heart...again!


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 11, 2012)

Speaking of box values.. This month there are boxes (I think it's box 9 or 10) that have the Microdermamitt, valued at $28.50, and a Wei mask, valued at $11.33. Already that box is "worth" almost $40! I know these prices are inflated, but still - the discrepancies can sometimes be huge between boxes! I can't imagine that they give the "lesser value" boxes to the yearly subscribers... that's just bad business. I've never thought about that before though. I'm monthly because I like the option of being able to cancel.. which I did for 5 months last fall when the boxes started to suck hard.
 



> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made an account here because I recently bought a year-long sub to Birchbox and I'm feeling super ripped off. Last month was my first month and it wasn't great; eye-shadow on a card, no-name perfume in a Sephora-sample-sized vial, etc. I chalked it up to it possibly being one of those "welcome boxes."
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2012)

ooh, I've never thought about that.  i'm only a monthly subscriber, and they're sending me a heavy box.  hmm...



> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of box values.. This month there are boxes (I think it's box 9 or 10) that have the Microdermamitt, valued at $28.50, and a Wei mask, valued at $11.33. Already that box is "worth" almost $40! I know these prices are inflated, but still - the discrepancies can sometimes be huge between boxes! I can't imagine that they give the "lesser value" boxes to the yearly subscribers... that's just bad business. I've never thought about that before though. I'm monthly because I like the option of being able to cancel.. which I did for 5 months last fall when the boxes started to suck hard.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made an account here because I recently bought a year-long sub to Birchbox and I'm feeling super ripped off. Last month was my first month and it wasn't great; eye-shadow on a card, no-name perfume in a Sephora-sample-sized vial, etc. I chalked it up to it possibly being one of those "welcome boxes."
> 
> ...



Some months are like that, and some months kick ass (and some months, there will be boxes that make one person say, "Blech," and another person will say, "BEST MONTH *EVER*!").  But I look at the cost differently.  I call it Justification Math.  This is also how I justify spending $150 on a pair of Doc Martens because I will wear those things until they fall apart (I have some that would be old enough to vote if they were human, and they're still going strong!), bringing the per-wear cost down to a under a dollar.  It's also how I talked myself out of freaking out over spending over $200 on an ankle-lenth wool coat I might only wear two or three days a year (historically, our winters are phenomenally mild, but we do occasionally have extremely cold weather that requires more than a polarfleece jacket):  It has lasted well over a decade already, which means it has cost less than $20 a year.  A bargain!

So.  You spend $110 up front for your annual subscription and get 110 bonus points.  Then you start getting your boxes.  Next key component:  Reviews!  There are typically five or six items in each box, so let's work with the lower number.  Five reviews at ten points each times twelve months equals 600 points.  Add that to your 110 points for signing up, and you have 710 points, which translates to $70 in full-sized products from the store.  If you would have normally bought those products elsewhere if you didn't get them through Birchbox, you're not spending any money that you wouldn't have otherwise.  You're just spending it in a different manner, kind of like buying a Starbucks gift card instead of paying cash (fungibility in action!).  

Next comes some more-serious math.  Subtract that $70 from your $110 spent for the annual subscription, and you have effectively spent $40 on your subscription for a full year.  $40 divided by 12 equals less than $3.50 per month.  If you jumped on board when they had the additional-100-points-if-you-go-annual-now bonus offer, your cost with this math works out to $2.50 per month (I had originally come up with a $4-ish number, but that was before I realized we have been getting five or six things to review lately, not four or five).  I spend more than that on earbuds (I have kittens who *love* to decapitate them).  Even if you're monthly, if you're reviewing every item in your box, you're getting half the cost of the box back in future purchases, so you're basically spending $5 on the box, and that's including postage, and if you're getting five items, that's an average cost of a buck an item at the most.  Ta dah!  Justification Math is your friend!

ETA:  Forgot to mention that I switched to annual at the end of February, so this was my second box in my annual subscription, and I got box 10 with the $10 mask, the $28.50 face mitt, a $4 Zoya, and a couple more things that pushed the value up past $60, according to my calculations.  I definitely did not get a "cheaper" box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justification math is my bff. Its how I justified the naked palette verse a cheaper knockoff. Oh I'll use it every day if I'm excited about it and it looks great. And I was right, lol.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Justification math is the reason my makeup stash basically has its own room a la Temptalia. hahaha


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

I have by the month subscriptions (3), but have bought 5 of the annual subscriptions as gifts.  My freinds and relatives who are the gift recipients have all gotten what I consider to be good boxes, and a couple times one or two of the gift subscription boxes have been the same box I recieved with my by the month sub.  Honestly, I think whichever box you get is pretty much random.
 



> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had a year-long sub with Birchbox since I started with them last September.  I don't feel that my boxes are any less than any others... I've received nail polish, Algenist face cream, Dermologica microfoliant, Keratase, etc...I hope this helps, and that you have better future boxes.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 11, 2012)

Shipping info on my extra box just posted... Im nervous about this... 0.4970  Which is lighter than my first box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of box values.. This month there are boxes (I think it's box 9 or 10) that have the Microdermamitt, valued at $28.50, and a Wei mask, valued at $11.33. Already that box is "worth" almost $40! I know these prices are inflated, but still - the discrepancies can sometimes be huge between boxes! I can't imagine that they give the "lesser value" boxes to the yearly subscribers... that's just bad business. I've never thought about that before though. I'm monthly because I like the option of being able to cancel.. which I did for 5 months last fall when the boxes started to suck hard.



That is a really good point--they should have distributed the products more evenly. I wouldn't mind if they only put one $10-plus product in each box if it meant that I would be getting more $10-plus products more often, instead of that weak $9 box. It makes me wonder if part of their business model is to increase the % of $9 boxes, but still have a few awesome bags in the mix to keep people subscribing, because they get one of those bags every so often. 

EDIT: I haven't gotten my box yet--just conjecture on how I'd feel if I got one of the cheaper boxes.


----------



## alexp (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I just joined pretty much to compliment your justification abilities. Every time I want to buy something not absolutely necessary (like a annual subscription to Birchbox) my boyfriend says you're justifying again...that's pretty bad. I, however, love how you think!

I also joined because last month was my first with Birchbox and when I started lurking this group...then when it took forever to get my shipping notice and then to update I've come here to check if I'm still on track or if everyone else already has their boxes.

For the record it did finally update and it's a whopper:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.7720
Projected Delivery Date:
Apr 14 2012

I'm refusing to look too much, but am enjoying kind of figuring it out from bits here and there!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

I dont worry about the value of my boxes.  I know some months are better than others.  So far I'm quite pleased with the samples I have recieved and have tried things I never would have otherwise, and that is the main reason I joined Birchbox - to try new things.

My January box was probably worth a lot more than my February box, but I loved my February box, and they were all products I would never in a million years would have tried otherwise.  For me, the worth of a box has nothing to do with the price tag of the products inside, but thats just me.  I love the Birchbox points system, and thats at least 5.00 for each box.

Are the April boxes EVER going to update on the Birchbox website???


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 11, 2012)

My box has shipped, and it weighs in at .4250. I would be over the moon with happiness if I got box 11 or box 14 (and I've never gotten any of the products in either of those boxes, so maybe....)

I think I'll sleep with my fingers crossed tonight.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 11, 2012)

my box came a day earlier than tracking predicted! I got box 7 (it weighed 0.5020). I'm happy I got a Zoya, but I actually am not the biggest fan of Lotus (it's really pretty in the bottle, I just don't really wear purples that much). If they weren't doing the Gossip Girl boxes next month I would probably cancel, because this has been the 4th lackluster BB I've gotten in 5 months (excluding last month's TV box) .I will probably get the full size of the juice beauty moisturizer with my points though (as long as the sample treats my skin nicely!)


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 11, 2012)

Totally agree! It's a nice little treat for me each month and I get excited about trying things I'd likely never go out and buy for myself. I might have to get my husband the men's version though since he really wanted his own surprise box last month.



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont worry about the value of my boxes.  I know some months are better than others.  So far I'm quite pleased with the samples I have recieved and have tried things I never would have otherwise, and that is the main reason I joined Birchbox - to try new things.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2012)

My box indeed came today and it appears to be Box 3... which of course is not online yet.


JR Watkins Hand and Cuticle Salve
Willa Gentle Cleansing Lavender Facial Towelettes
Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
Zoya True Spring
Dropps Laundry Detergent.

It's not bad but the only thing I care for is the nail polish. I'll try everything of course and reserve my final judgement for later.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is 6770. I'm thinking dirt scrub is prolly on the right track.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone get a box weighing 0.6435? I'm sooo curious and growing impatient this month as it is taking forever.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

I like how you think!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

are the boxes loaded yet? I just came home and I see lots of comments but no one saying what they got


----------



## randerso (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Some months are like that, and some months kick ass (and some months, there will be boxes that make one person say, "Blech," and another person will say, "BEST MONTH *EVER*!").  But I look at the cost differently.  I call it Justification Math.  This is also how I justify spending $150 on a pair of Doc Martens because I will wear those things until they fall apart (I have some that would be old enough to vote if they were human, and they're still going strong!), bringing the per-wear cost down to a under a dollar.  It's also how I talked myself out of freaking out over spending over $200 on an ankle-lenth wool coat I might only wear two or three days a year (historically, our winters are phenomenally mild, but we do occasionally have extremely cold weather that requires more than a polarfleece jacket):  It has lasted well over a decade already, which means it has cost less than $20 a year.  A bargain!


 The review points it the reason I am keeping this subscription; even if I get a bum box I feel like I am getting another $5 worth of product for my $10 box. Another point perk: it sounds like BB is often willing to credit you 100 points if you get a duplicate or damaged sample. Say you get a duplicate or damage twice a year - - there's another 200 points.

Also, I don't feel that the absolute value of the your samples is the end-all-be-all measurement of how "good" your box is. Just because a company sticks a high price tag on something doesn't mean it's intrinsically that valuable. Say I get a sample of $100 eye cream - - the sample may work out to be worth $5, but I will never buy a $100 eye cream so it's kind of tragic if I really love it. Conversely, say I get a sample of a $20 eye cream. Maybe my sample is only worth $1 but if it's fabulous, I could actually buy the product (with my BB points!) Happy day!


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fave thing in all of the beauty world in the 90s was Tribe perfume! I miss it so much. I used to get complimented a ton when I wore it. I also miss Herbal Essence rose hips shampoo/conditioner. That stuff smelled crazy AMAAAAAZE! And I think Doc Martins are still cool! LOL! I want a Hello Kitty pair!
> 
> ...



That is one of my favorite shows, too! I love it. I got the nice set for christmas a few years back and always watch it from time to time.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 11, 2012)

My 2 boxes that are sitting in my post office box both have weights that are more than last months Teen Vogue box with the Essie nail polish and Tarte Lipsurgance.  I'm hoping for the Revolution, but I also would like nail polish, and of course I always love face and eye creams and cleansers.  Now that I said that, I guess I'm pretty easy to please and will be happy with just about any of the boxes.  I just wish I could see them on the BB website!

I wish I knew the weight of my 3rd box, but it hasnt updated yet.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

both accounts still showing March boxes.. so I guess the answer is no they arent loaded yet


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 11, 2012)

I can finally track my bb after like 2 days and its in NY still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it weighs .4310 projected delivery date on the 17th. Still no update on the site. Now to look at everyones boxes who weighed this much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope I get a polish! SOOOOOO excited!!!!


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get a box weighing 0.6435? I'm sooo curious and growing impatient this month as it is taking forever.



That's my weight!! Expected on April 14th!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

and of course, no info on the UPS or USPS websites either i am left with nothing to be excited about or conjecture


----------



## missionista (Apr 11, 2012)

This whole BB experience just reminds me that I am soooo over living in California.  I always get my boxes late.  I was so excited to see that mine shipped early.  Projected delivery date of April 9, and I still don't have it!  Evil, stupid post office in evil, stupid California.

I am 99% sure (based on weight and date shipped) that I'll get the Pangaea box.  Im feeling neutral about it right now, but I just want to know for certain, either from the website updating or from the box arriving.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is .6820.... no clue which box it could be though. I will post what it is when I get it.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have this?
> 
> ...


Mine is .6820, I'll post the contents when I get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

stillllllll waiting for my ship notice to update


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine finally updated!  Weight is .4510, projected delivery date is April 14th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this. : )

I think most people don't factor in shipping/postage costs when doing calculating box "value." I know it's not a lot, I just figure it's worth noting.


----------



## Almi70 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am guessing I will get mine tomorrow, with the boxes not updating I will actually have a surprise for once. I am on the west coast so I always peek as it takes forever to get here. My weight is super light .3930.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 11, 2012)

The fact that I'm still looking at my March box is ridiculous. I have a giant-heavy box, so if it isn't good, I want to know. :


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The fact that I'm still looking at my March box is ridiculous. I have a giant-heavy box, so if it isn't good, I want to know. :



Do you think we will know tomorrow? Birchbox might start having some angry people on their hands soon.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahh! I still have that!



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## francie nolan (Apr 11, 2012)

finally!

Weight (lbs.): 0.4570

Projected Delivery Date: Apr 14 2012


----------



## DangimMEAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy Crap that's the most points I've ever seen anyone with!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to be able to review my boxes so I can get the points... I have 794 points on my main account and I want to make a purchase but I just need those 6 more points!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Holy Crap that's the most points I've ever seen anyone with!



I just cashed in on 700 points, myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2012)

I bet we're getting the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally!
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my box... which seems to be the popular one around the MUT folk.



 Sorry you'll have to rotate your head. I love Pangea Organics so this was a good box for me; I have the scrub and I wanted to try out other products. Plus the lip balm is full sized so that already a $12 value. And, yes, the other samples are small, but the lip balm is also rather large.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't realize this box was a "cheap box" until I read other people's posts here. I like it enough, though I could've done without the face wipes and perfume (strangely, I love classic-things-with-a-twist like the detergent). But since I like the Zoya so much, that makes up for the rest. Bummer that I didn't get one with the face cloth, which I really wanted, but hopefully next month is better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box indeed came today and it appears to be Box 3... which of course is not online yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm pretty sure i have the suckiest box out of everyone! mine only weighs .434! I did a search on this thread and no one else has the same weight!!! I thought they were supposed to try and impress me since it's my first box... arrggghhh i hope i'm wrong!!!!!


----------



## britles (Apr 12, 2012)

I still don't even have a weight for mine! So Jealous!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This whole BB experience just reminds me that I am soooo over living in California.  I always get my boxes late.  I was so excited to see that mine shipped early.  Projected delivery date of April 9, and I still don't have it!  Evil, stupid post office in evil, stupid California.
> 
> I am 99% sure (based on weight and date shipped) that I'll get the Pangaea box.  Im feeling neutral about it right now, but I just want to know for certain, either from the website updating or from the box arriving.



I know your pain! I live in Illinois, but my box is always late. I'm Cook County, so I have to deal with the giant mess that is Chicago's postal system. My friends in Indiana get theirs before me, but it's kind of fun to see what they get and cross my fingers for the same (or different) things! Haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2012)

Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it makes me sad haha.  Someone should compile the list of the weights with the box numbers....that'd be wayyyy too much work tho!
 



> Originally Posted by *britles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't even have a weight for mine! So Jealous!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 12, 2012)

hopefully I get my box today!! I've been good and not looked!


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *panzerruin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know your pain! I live in Illinois, but my box is always late. I'm Cook County, so I have to deal with the giant mess that is Chicago's postal system. My friends in Indiana get theirs before me, but it's kind of fun to see what they get and cross my fingers for the same (or different) things! Haha.



yay Chicago! Im from the southwest suburbs. 

My tracking number has still not updated. Im so impatient. The past months have been so speedy! I wonder what was up this month...


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 12, 2012)

Whoo, I'm southeast suburbs! I heard there have been a TON of problems with the post offices in the area. Such a pain. Mine are almost always late, so I suppose I'm used to it.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm starting to think that the "bb##" in the code may actually coordinate to the box, because mine isn't showing up on my profile, but if that shipping code=number correlation is correct, then I would have 19, which, shock, hasn't been loaded yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2012)

The weight has nothing to do with how "sucky" a box is...there's really not much difference between a box that weighs .4 and one that weighs .5, let's just be honest here.  And most birch boxes fall in that range, anyway.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm pretty sure i have the suckiest box out of everyone! mine only weighs .434! I did a search on this thread and no one else has the same weight!!! I thought they were supposed to try and impress me since it's my first box... arrggghhh i hope i'm wrong!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2012)

It doesn't, many people have already posted that their box number is not the number found in that code.
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that the "bb##" in the code may actually coordinate to the box, because mine isn't showing up on my profile, but if that shipping code=number correlation is correct, then I would have 19, which, shock, hasn't been loaded yet.


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like BB is finally showing me what's in my box, and I'm getting box 10. Not my first choice (I was hoping for the CB lip balm), but still exciting!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2012)

My box hasn't updated on the site yet. I'm guessing it'll be sometime in the morning.


----------



## katzenstern (Apr 12, 2012)

I got box#7 





I love Zoya nail polish. I received a purple one instead, "lotus". 





Any one got box#7? Did you receive a blue or purple Zoya?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 12, 2012)

heres paulina...   the rep that zadidoll speaks so highly of  :0  shes cute!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2012)

My box still doesn't show on the site, either.  Which is probably good, because I am TRYING not to peek.


----------



## froj89 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that the "bb##" in the code may actually coordinate to the box, because mine isn't showing up on my profile, but if that shipping code=number correlation is correct, then I would have 19, which, shock, hasn't been loaded yet.



It doesn't coordinate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I had bb19 and got box #3.

(BTW, thank you for all the input, everyone - good to know there's no conspiracy ;p. I wasn't aware the points were worth so much, so I definitely don't regret doing the year anymore. I do also feel, like a lot of you, that the box has worth beyond just the exact monetary value, but I guess that's why I wish there were more high-end or less common products that I couldn't just buy for a few dollars more at the drugstore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.)


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Whoo, I'm southeast suburbs! I heard there have been a TON of problems with the post offices in the area. Such a pain. Mine are almost always late, so I suppose I'm used to it.


 Aw! I've never had my box delivered to my home address. I started getting birchbox last year. But my box does take a few days longer now that I moved to Virginia. When I lived in DC I would get it so quickly, but now my mail always sits forever at the post office! Last week I even caught my mail lady throwing my package up to my door (its a 5-6 step stairwell up) when it was clearly marked FRAGILE! I was so pissed. How hard is it to walk 5 steps and do your job correctly. The post office is an absolute mess.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is mine: Weight (lbs.): 0.4890 Projected Delivery Date: Apr 14 2012 Which I am expecting to be box 13. We will see.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 12, 2012)

I got box 7 with Lotus. I would have preferred the color in the picture but it's okay! That's what trades are for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box#7
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

My shipping info on one of my shipping confirmation notices hasnt undated yet, and I can see any of my boxes on the BB website.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so tired of looking at my march bb, I think I need to just not check. I wish this wasn't making me so stressed out lol, I need a life.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 12, 2012)

Me too, but I think I'm going to keep it and try it.
 



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 7 with Lotus. I would have preferred the color in the picture but it's okay! That's what trades are for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm hoping for either Skylar or Lotus, if I get a polish. I love both those shades!
 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, but I think I'm going to keep it and try it.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 12, 2012)

I really hope I don't get tea again this month -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Apr 12, 2012)

Argh, STILL showing March box on the website.

My box is in Norfolk(one city over) as of last night, so maybe I'll have my box today.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm probably going to sound like a jerk, but I really think that they should update the boxes online on the 10th of the each month, no matter what.  That is the date they promise the boxes ship.  I understand there can be delays in shipping, and I'm ok with that.  At least give me the option of veiwing my box online.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm torn about that.  On the one hand, I was dying to know what was in my boxes, but it was really fun to have boxes show up and have no idea what to expect.  Of course, it's easy for me to say since I got my boxes yesterday.  



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably going to sound like a jerk, but I really think that they should update the boxes online on the 10th of the each month, no matter what.  That is the date they promise the boxes ship.  I understand there can be delays in shipping, and I'm ok with that.  At least give me the option of veiwing my box online.


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 12, 2012)

Boy, what a mistake it was to try and update/add new content to their website around box sending time.

Question for those that have received their boxes already:  is your account on the website updated and are you able to leave feedback for your products yet? Or is it still saying March for you, too?

 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh, STILL showing March box on the website.
> 
> My box is in Norfolk(one city over) as of last night, so maybe I'll have my box today.



 Sidenote that my box is in Philly and has shown no movement in 2 days (but one screen says today is the scheduled delivery date).


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that the "bb##" in the code may actually coordinate to the box, because mine isn't showing up on my profile, but if that shipping code=number correlation is correct, then I would have 19, which, shock, hasn't been loaded yet.



if that's true, i have 19 too.  how much did yours weigh?  0.72?


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 12, 2012)

I received my box already but the website still shows my March box. No review points for me! (at least not yet...)


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

My Julep shipment was sent out LESS than 24 hours ago and has already updated 3 times. My BB boxes were both shipped out 48 hours ago (according to the emails although now I am not so sure anything has actually been sent) and still not a single update, no weight, delivery estimate, NADA. So over it!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2012)

i got my confirmation on the 10th.  it updated yesterday, but it's still in New Jersey.  your box might already be on its way and just hasn't updated?



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep shipment was sent out LESS than 24 hours ago and has already updated 3 times. My BB boxes were both shipped out 48 hours ago (according to the emails although now I am not so sure anything has actually been sent) and still not a single update, no weight, delivery estimate, NADA. So over it!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2012)

why are box 4 and 22 exactly the same?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

Well my estimated delivery date for my box says today.. however it says its still in New Jersey and I live in Oklahoma....


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep shipment was sent out LESS than 24 hours ago and has already updated 3 times. My BB boxes were both shipped out 48 hours ago (according to the emails although now I am not so sure anything has actually been sent) and still not a single update, no weight, delivery estimate, NADA. So over it!



Mine is the same, for both Julep and BB. Apparently Atlanta is the edge of civilization.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh wow, mine is expected on April 14th also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's my weight!! Expected on April 14th!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2012)

i think i'm going to throw a party when the april box updates.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 12, 2012)

I received my box on Monday and my account still has my March box. I wanted to review so I could get my 300 points, I'm only twenty away. And my discount code already expired. 



 I reaaaaaaaaaaaally want to buy the Balm's version of the "Naked" palette. And waiting for it is killing me because I'm an impatient little brat. 





On a side note, while I was scrolling around for the _perfect_ emoticon to portray my feelings, I found this one: 




Does anyone else find that a little disturbing?! Hahaha, WTF.



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boy, what a mistake it was to try and update/add new content to their website around box sending time.
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh man I think I am obsessed with checking Birchbox.

I just woke up &amp; whats the first thing I do?

Check if I can see my April box, when I really should be getting ready to go to school.

But I just want to KNOW lol


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

On twitter @birchboxops posted that the pages would be updated soon!  Hopefully soon means in the next few hours as opposed to the next few days!

I'm about to flip out if I don't know soon!


----------



## Janine Voegt (Apr 12, 2012)

My delivery date is supposed to be the 14th but I'm hoping it's coming today or tomorrow since it's already in Jersey. The weight is .4570 which is lighter than last month box (TV box) so I hope it won't be too bad &amp; hopefully I won't get too many repeat products.


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

My tracking is still not live! It's been over 36 hours since it was sent to me and nothing! I guess Ill be surprised to which day I get it this month.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's the weight of my box too...mine came today!  BOX 14 - needless to say i'm thrilled! 



> Originally Posted by *DefiledIris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can finally track my bb after like 2 days and its in NY still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it weighs .4310 projected delivery date on the 17th. Still no update on the site. Now to look at everyones boxes who weighed this much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope I get a polish! SOOOOOO excited!!!!


----------



## Wida (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting one of the heavier boxes.  It's .7024.  I'm dying to know what's in it!  I really wish they would update our April boxes.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so tired of looking at my march bb, I think I need to just not check. I wish this wasn't making me so stressed out lol, I need a life.



I feel ya. I can't believe BB hasn't updated our accounts to show our boxes yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    My box just left NJ today, so I'm still a day or 2 away from getting it.

At least this week I had my QVC Beauty Tube and some Dalton makeup I also got from QVC to distract add entertain me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

BTW, the spring QVC tube is really nice, imo. I'm glad I stayed with it. Among other things it had a full sized Tarte Lipsurgence in Fever, a pretty and shimmery rosy red (woo-hoo!). It also included Strivectin (which I use, so more for me!), a Mally stick eye shadow (love stick shadows, and I've been wanting to try hers, so yay!), philosophy Amazing Grace shower gel, and a really different Wen "shampoo" that you just apply and it cleans and conditions your hair without lather. I'm excited about trying it. There was also a Bliss cleanser/exfoliator, and a Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator gel moisturizer.  All were either full sized or deluxe samples.  No packets or mini tubes.

I've pared down my subs drastically. I cut all but BB, one of my 2 Beauty Army subs, the QVC tube, and Sindulge (only because of the free box this month). I even skipped my April BA box because the samples really didn't grab me at all. I took the quiz several times and still kept getting irrelevant choices. They need to step up their game. I stay with them because the box values are so high. But if there's nothing in the box you want/need, it's just a $100 box o'junk.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 12, 2012)

ugh!  according to my email i have an expected delivery date of today...  usps tracking showed it in a city close by yesterday--mail just rolled up--super excited so ran out to  the box and..... nothing


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the same, for both Julep and BB. Apparently Atlanta is the edge of civilization.



I have an online business, and GA gives me the most problems with late and lost deliveries, hands down. I once sent a birthday card to a friend in Atlanta and it took (no joke!) ONE WHOLE MONTH to get to him. I'm in RI, btw, not the moon. 

I tell other online sellers I know that I can send a package to Georgia, RUSSIA and it will arrive faster than a package to Georgia, USA.


----------



## Stemarber (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone with a box that weighs around 0.7360lbs get theirs?


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the weight of my box too...mine came today!  BOX 14 - needless to say i'm thrilled!


 Lucky! That's the one I want!


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh!  according to my email i have an expected delivery date of today...  usps tracking showed it in a city close by yesterday--mail just rolled up--super excited so ran out to  the box and..... nothing



ok mail guy must have seem that pink box in his truck so he just dropped it off when hitting the houses across the street--

i received box #5  and it weighed .5670~


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking is still not live! It's been over 36 hours since it was sent to me and nothing! I guess Ill be surprised to which day I get it this month.



Same for me.  If I hadn't already received my first box, I'd be more irked.  Usually they have such fantastic service, it's kinda nuts that everything seems off this month (website, boxes shipped after the 10th, shipping notices not updating, etc.)


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree, and they cant blame it on the 'holiday' because its not a Federal Holiday so PO and UPS were open on Friday.. Maybe they are getting too big and dont have the staffing/procedures/operations in place to handle the amount of subscriptions they have now (? just a guess)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking is still not live! It's been over 36 hours since it was sent to me and nothing! I guess Ill be surprised to which day I get it this month.


 Same for me.  If I hadn't already received my first box, I'd be more irked.  Usually they have such fantastic service, it's kinda nuts that everything seems off this month (website, boxes shipped after the 10th, shipping notices not updating, etc.)


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 12, 2012)

YES! just checked my tracking, using the number at USPS.com and it's out for delivery as of 8:06 this morning!

seems to have just now updated as I've been OCD checking and know I have since 8:06. lol I've been holding off on painting my nails because I want to see if I got a Birchbox nail color!

(and yes, totally working from home today to keep an eye out for my mail person!)


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just too funny! Some things get here in a single day (Sephora is shockingly fast), but you're right that there is stuff that will mysteriously take a week for no reason. Even Prime takes three or four days sometimes. Oh well, insert stereotype about things being slow in the south.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my estimated delivery date for my box says today.. however it says its still in New Jersey and I live in Oklahoma....



It updated!  However now its in Texas.. closer but I'm gonna say I'm definitely not getting it today.  Probably Saturday... boooo


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not getting mine until Saturday either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

For those of you that have tracking that shows your box was received by the post office in New Jersey and then it looks like it hasn't moved since then, try putting your tracking number in on the USPS website instead of the UPS site, once it's handed over to the post office the tracking won't show up on the UPS site anymore, it will be update on the USPS site.


----------



## Seifertam (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I'm the only one who isn't DYING to get the Revolution Organics BB. It'll definitely be a trade item for me, especially if anyone has any Dermalogica Microfoliant they'd want to trade ;]

that stuff is awesome, saving up my points to get the full size but I'm only at 200. and let me tell you... they are burning a hole in my pocket lol.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine's at my local(i.e. my part of the city I live in) post office as of earlier this morning. So decent chance of having it today.  If not then tomorrow for sure.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was able to score 3 additional Daily Microfoliant through trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wont have to buy the full size for a long time. You will probably find some, especially if you get one of the popular items in your April box.



> Originally Posted by *Seifertam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm the only one who isn't DYING to get the Revolution Organics BB. It'll definitely be a trade item for me, especially if anyone has any Dermalogica Microfoliant they'd want to trade ;]
> 
> that stuff is awesome, saving up my points to get the full size but I'm only at 200. and let me tell you... they are burning a hole in my pocket lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

lucky!! I hate BB right now

 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's at my local(i.e. my part of the city I live in) post office as of earlier this morning. So decent chance of having it today.  If not then tomorrow for sure.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

It's because I am so indecisive! I always want to spend them and then I end up thinking if I just wait until next month I will have more points, and then next month comes and I think the exact same thing all over again. So I never end up buying anything until right before the points are going to expire.... It's a blessing and a curse. A blessing because then I get a good amount of money taken off of my order... a curse because there have been things that I wanted and then I waited too long and they were no longer on the site...

 



> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy Crap that's the most points I've ever seen anyone with!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

Is anyone still obsessively checking their box on the website? I cannot look at my march box anymore so I'm quitting but someone has to post here when they are updated lol.


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

I just spent 700 BB in the past few months. I currently have 8 whole points, woohooo. 

But this time around Im going to save them up until I have enough to get a Clairsonic for real cheap. Hopefully by then they will have the Mia2 Acne Kit.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spent 700 BB in the past few months. I currently have 8 whole points, woohooo.
> 
> But this time around Im going to save them up until I have enough to get a Clairsonic for real cheap. Hopefully by then they will have the Mia2 Acne Kit.



I'm saving mine for a clairsonic right now! I have over 500, but I want to not spend any money on it, lol. I'm being super cheap.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone else still waiting for their shipping notice to update and got their email on the 10th?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else still waiting for their shipping notice to update and got their email on the 10th?



I am. I'm hoping it leaves the warehouse by this evening and thankful I have softball tonight to distract me once I get out of work, lol.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spent 700 BB in the past few months. I currently have 8 whole points, woohooo.
> 
> But this time around Im going to save them up until I have enough to get a Clairsonic for real cheap. Hopefully by then they will have the Mia2 Acne Kit.



Did you know they have Clarisonic on QVC and they put them on Easy Pay every once in awhile?  I love my Mia!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 12, 2012)

You girls waiting on the Clarisonic are going to love it. My pores are so clean and hardly visible now thanks to it!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 12, 2012)

You are not joking about GA and Atlanta. My bb sat in Atlanta for 3. Days last month. It took a shorter amount of time to get from NJ then It did to get from Atlanta to me and I am only 2 hours again! Quote name="pinktergal" url="/t/124804/birchbox-the-april-boxes/1260#post_1855579"]

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Mine is the same, for both Julep and BB. Apparently Atlanta is the edge of civilization. 



I have an online business, and GA gives me the most problems with late and lost deliveries, hands down. I once sent a birthday card to a friend in Atlanta and it took (no joke!) ONE WHOLE MONTH to get to him. I'm in RI, btw, not the moon. 

I tell other online sellers I know that I can send a package to Georgia, RUSSIA and it will arrive faster than a package to Georgia, USA.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

yessss ugh
 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else still waiting for their shipping notice to update and got their email on the 10th?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

I just asked on BB when the box pages are going to be update and they told me "by the weekend."  Hopefully that twitter post is more accurate.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm really really annoyed with Birchbox right now. They sent out my tracking numbers 3 days ago and there still are no updates at all from the shipping place.

Then I go on the website and it's STILL showing March.

I've told them 3 times about it on their FB page, and they just totally ignored me. I know they saw it because they posted about other peoples comments that were below mine.

I don't understand why in the world they wouldn't have the website update all at the same time. That's poor coding and ridiculous to have some people able to see their boxes and others left in the total dark about it.

I paid 100 dollars to them already, you would think that they would at least have the decency to comment back on their FB. I got better CS from Myglam which is the one that everyone was complaining about and saying that they were awful! At least they responded to me right away and emailed me lots to let me know what was going on.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else still waiting for their shipping notice to update and got their email on the 10th?



Yes. BOTH of mine.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

I just realized that my two shipping numbers aren't terribly far apart either. uggggh. I reaaaally DO NOT want two of the same boxes again.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not cool. If we all start bugging them I bet they will respond.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i'm really really annoyed with Birchbox right now. They sent out my tracking numbers 3 days ago and there still are no updates at all from the shipping place.

Then I go on the website and it's STILL showing March.

I've told them 3 times about it on their FB page, and they just totally ignored me. I know they saw it because they posted about other peoples comments that were below mine.

I don't understand why in the world they wouldn't have the website update all at the same time. That's poor coding and ridiculous to have some people able to see their boxes and others left in the total dark about it.

I paid 100 dollars to them already, you would think that they would at least have the decency to comment back on their FB. I got better CS from Myglam which is the one that everyone was complaining about and saying that they were awful! At least they responded to me right away and emailed me lots to let me know what was going on.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 12, 2012)

So I'm still stalking the Birchbox site and saw no updates on what is in my box so I decided to use the chat feature on the site and asked for an update

â†’Hello I was wondering when the site will update, so I can see what in my box?

Paulina: Hi there!

Paulina: Please expect it by the end of this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ummm.....is this what they meant on twitter, that it will be up soon?

So I guess tomorrow?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I called they said they have technical issues but should be updated by end of day Friday. Well... at least now we can stop stalking the site and get on with our lives.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 12, 2012)

I just checked my MyGlam, which sent me a shipping notice yesterday, and it has updated info! so what the freaking heck BirchBox. I know it's not their fault if the shipper is slow. But it just says that the shipping Label Has been PRINTED, not that it's actually been shipped out yet.

I'm hoping that they get their act together and update it all by tomorrow, because come on! 3 days of it all just sitting around is pretty silly. I know they have literally thousands of these boxes, but this whole experience this month has been frustrating. and their lack of communication does not help.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello! I joined this forum specifically to complain, hahaha. I am getting seriously annoyed with Birchbox, as well. No page update, received a shipping notice on the tenth, and still nothing. No update or anything. I added my email to the BB men list for my boyfriend, but if this mess doesn't get cleaned up soon, I'm not so sure. Aside from the TV box last month, my samples from them have been pretty underwhelming, and if I get laundry detergent this month, I maaaaay just lose my mind. We'll see, I suppose.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Is anyone still obsessively checking their box on the website? I cannot look at my march box anymore so I'm quitting but someone has to post here when they are updated lol.


I feel the same way! So tired of march, didn't like it then except the naIl polish!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called they said they have technical issues but should be updated by end of day Friday. Well... at least now we can stop stalking the site and get on with our lives.



end of day Friday!?!?!?  I know that's tomorrow but it feels so far away when I've already waited so long...


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 12, 2012)

Not gonna lie, that's a little weird! When I see that emoticon, it reminds of the saying, "beating a dead horse". Creepy!
 



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box on Monday and my account still has my March box. I wanted to review so I could get my 300 points, I'm only twenty away. And my discount code already expired.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my MyGlam, which sent me a shipping notice yesterday, and it has updated info! so what the freaking heck BirchBox. I know it's not their fault if the shipper is slow. But it just says that the shipping Label Has been PRINTED, not that it's actually been shipped out yet.
> 
> I'm hoping that they get their act together and update it all by tomorrow, because come on! 3 days of it all just sitting around is pretty silly. I know they have literally thousands of these boxes, but this whole experience this month has been frustrating. and their lack of communication does not help.



ditto. as soon as i got my myglam shipping notice i clicked on the link and boom! everything is updated and on point.  i receive my mg box early next week.

i live chatted with paulina about a hour ago and she said that she didn't receive her box either and that the links for the april box would update by the weekend also. she told me that if i don't get a box by next wednesday to give bb a call.  at this rate i feel like my april box will come with my gossip girl box in may smh

i really hope that they get it together ASAP. I'm so over stalking the bb website


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, so it sounds like the website is not gonna update for a while. I suppose that means I could get some homework done...maybe take a nap...run errands...

I am over 7 months pregnant right now, and I think this baby is gonna come flying out if my shipping info and the website do not update!



LOL


----------



## marusia (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got my box. It was .4960 and #7. I got the Lotus polish...I do not want polish samples, especially with glitter.

There wasn't anything that excited me about this box except the laundry soap and that's only because I'm out of detergent. Oy Vey, guess I have more stuff to dump on my sister.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 12, 2012)

How do I get this QVC Tube!?  It sounds amazing!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh...that's what mine weighs.  i'm still hoping for that face cloth!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 12, 2012)

in the world of cosmetics .4 vs .5 is a huge difference!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weight has nothing to do with how "sucky" a box is...there's really not much difference between a box that weighs .4 and one that weighs .5, let's just be honest here.  And most birch boxes fall in that range, anyway.


----------



## JillianB (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been lurking for a while.  I am really upset--I got my birchbox today (#10--wahoo)!  Unfortunately, the box was totally shredded.  Not just the outer box, but both.  I could actually see the lime green tissue paper without even opening it.  So I opened it up, and everything looks ok except the Befine sampler which was crushed.  I went to pull my mitt out of the microdermamitt bag and...it's empty.  I'm so disappointed.  I emailed then, and I hope they'll send a replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

Man after seeing everyone else's weights I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just getting an empty box.  It only weighs .0220.  Maybe the weight is wrong??


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JillianB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been lurking for a while.  I am really upset--I got my birchbox today (#10--wahoo)!  Unfortunately, the box was totally shredded.  Not just the outer box, but both.  I could actually see the lime green tissue paper without even opening it.  So I opened it up, and everything looks ok except the Befine sampler which was crushed.  I went to pull my mitt out of the microdermamitt bag and...it's empty.  I'm so disappointed.  I emailed then, and I hope they'll send a replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh gosh that really sucks!  Hopefully they can replace it!  I really want a microdermamitt!


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JillianB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been lurking for a while.  I am really upset--I got my birchbox today (#10--wahoo)!  Unfortunately, the box was totally shredded.  Not just the outer box, but both.  I could actually see the lime green tissue paper without even opening it.  So I opened it up, and everything looks ok except the Befine sampler which was crushed.  I went to pull my mitt out of the microdermamitt bag and...it's empty.  I'm so disappointed.  I emailed then, and I hope they'll send a replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I just got my box... Not sure what #. Has the amika hair mask, Juice moisturizer, and laundry detergent (ugh!) and my card says Zoya TRUE Spring Collection and Wonderstruck but I have no nail polish or T Swift in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Box is in perfect condition, guess I get to email CS as it appears they were forgotten! :/


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2012)

My ex worked at UPS. He told me that they play catch w/  the packages. They open them &amp; go through them too. 

 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw! I've never had my box delivered to my home address. I started getting birchbox last year. But my box does take a few days longer now that I moved to Virginia. When I lived in DC I would get it so quickly, but now my mail always sits forever at the post office!
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought the "bag" _is_ the mit?
 



> Originally Posted by *JillianB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been lurking for a while.  I am really upset--I got my birchbox today (#10--wahoo)!  Unfortunately, the box was totally shredded.  Not just the outer box, but both.  I could actually see the lime green tissue paper without even opening it.  So I opened it up, and everything looks ok except the Befine sampler which was crushed.  I went to pull my mitt out of the microdermamitt bag and...it's empty.  I'm so disappointed.  I emailed then, and I hope they'll send a replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2012)

That does seem rather light. I hope you get what you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man after seeing everyone else's weights I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just getting an empty box.  It only weighs .0220.  Maybe the weight is wrong??


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought the "bag" _is_ the mit?



I think it is, lol.


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, something weird is going on with Birchbox. Last night, I could see what box I was getting -- Box 10. Today, my Birchbox came in the mail (early, for once!) -- Box 14 instead. And now the website is back to showing the March box. Not to mention the tracking number said I'd be getting it closer to Saturday.

I'm happy for the Tarte, but I just set up a trade for the same one, since I thought I wasn't getting it! Guess I have two now. Lol. I also got the Micodermamitt for the body. Not sure about keeping it yet.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

That's what I thought. You are just supposed to put the whole thing over your hand right?? Maybe they should have been a little more clear about it lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is, lol.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 12, 2012)

Sadly that's why I don't even bother marking things Fragile, because there are workers who don't even care and think it's hilarious to mess with peoples stuff. That's really messed up and sad that they admitted opening other peoples mail.

That's also why I lie on every customs form and make everything sound like junk, so that it's not interesting or appealing to anyone. I put Handmade in front of things so that they don't think it was some expensive item.

I imagine that the workers aren't treated that great and that's probably why alot of them take the frustration out on the customers by screwing with their mail.

Thankfully I have really really nice UPS people and workers. I wonder if you tip them around Christmas if they are nicer and don't do that?
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My ex worked at UPS. He told me that they play catch w/  the packages. They open them &amp; go through them too.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My ex worked at UPS. He told me that they play catch w/  the packages. They open them &amp; go through them too.


 My husband worked there in college and also said they played catch.  He never said anything about opening them.  I have a hard time seeing how they had time for that.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 12, 2012)

My hubby workedafro the post office in a distribution center. He said they have so much to sort through every hour that things are thrown around and get lost behind sorting machines. He said they have found boxes that sound like they have pills in them behind machines. I mean that's peoples medicine that they need. It is sad that they can't do better. He said it happens all the time not just once in awhile!



> I thought the "bag" _is_ the mit?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JillianB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been lurking for a while.  I am really upset--I got my birchbox today (#10--wahoo)!  Unfortunately, the box was totally shredded.  Not just the outer box, but both.  I could actually see the lime green tissue paper without even opening it.  So I opened it up, and everything looks ok except the Befine sampler which was crushed.  I went to pull my mitt out of the microdermamitt bag and...it's empty.  I'm so disappointed.  I emailed then, and I hope they'll send a replacement.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 12, 2012)

With the post office, they will not update the tracking for days on end.  I called my local post office and asked about this.  She said that department doesnt really bother with updating it also when the package is scanned in it isnt recorded till the end of the day. She said that most of the time there isnt a reason at all and people are just lazy.  I know this doesnt help, but that is what it is.  
 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my MyGlam, which sent me a shipping notice yesterday, and it has updated info! so what the freaking heck BirchBox. I know it's not their fault if the shipper is slow. But it just says that the shipping Label Has been PRINTED, not that it's actually been shipped out yet.
> 
> I'm hoping that they get their act together and update it all by tomorrow, because come on! 3 days of it all just sitting around is pretty silly. I know they have literally thousands of these boxes, but this whole experience this month has been frustrating. and their lack of communication does not help.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband worked there in college and also said they played catch.  He never said anything about opening them.  I have a hard time seeing how they had time for that.



My hubby worked at UPS as well for some time and also said they played catch and did some not cool things with the packages.


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2012)

They didn't open every package just the good the ones...like from adult stores.

 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband worked there in college and also said they played catch.  He never said anything about opening them.  I have a hard time seeing how they had time for that.


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that have tracking that shows your box was received by the post office in New Jersey and then it looks like it hasn't moved since then, try putting your tracking number in on the USPS website instead of the UPS site, once it's handed over to the post office the tracking won't show up on the UPS site anymore, it will be update on the USPS site.



This is what I do. My tracking is very delayed if I don't go to the actual USPS website. So everyone worried about their tracking info. should definitely do this!


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got my box! Weight was .5230.


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2012)

When I sold jewelry &amp; had to ship internationally, I would mark it as a gift &amp; added some candy to it.

 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly that's why I don't even bother marking things Fragile, because there are workers who don't even care and think it's hilarious to mess with peoples stuff. That's really messed up and sad that they admitted opening other peoples mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly that's why I don't even bother marking things Fragile, because there are workers who don't even care and think it's hilarious to mess with peoples stuff. That's really messed up and sad that they admitted opening other peoples mail.
> 
> ...


We get a lot of packages but we always give small gifts to the UPS, USPS, FedEx workers around Christmas. Never had a problem with any damaged/opened packages. They always ring/knock and set the packages down lightly. So let's not hate on all the people working these jobs.


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I do. My tracking is very delayed if I don't go to the actual USPS website. So everyone worried about their tracking info. should definitely do this!



I actually did this because another person on here suggested it, but it still says that the last activity was New Jersey on the 9th. Same as when I click on the link in my e-mail. My other one still isn't active yet, and this is going on over 48 hours now


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm still stalking the Birchbox site and saw no updates on what is in my box so I decided to use the chat feature on the site and asked for an update
> 
> ...


 Winky face? Maybe that means never?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my box! Box #14 my weight was .4220 in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did this because another person on here suggested it, but it still says that the last activity was New Jersey on the 9th. Same as when I click on the link in my e-mail. My other one still isn't active yet, and this is going on over 48 hours now



Ah, dang. It seems like they've been inconsistent this month. Mine updated the same day I got it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so it sounds like the website is not gonna update for a while. I suppose that means I could get some homework done...maybe take a nap...run errands...
> 
> ...



I reach 3rd tri this Sunday--pregnant high five to you! And similar website frustration!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 12, 2012)

But what if they are 2 reallyyyyy good boxes?



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized that my two shipping numbers aren't terribly far apart either. uggggh. I reaaaally DO NOT want two of the same boxes again.


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think she was "hating" all the workers. Just the ones who break the law

 



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We get a lot of packages but we always give small gifts to the UPS, USPS, FedEx workers around Christmas. Never had a problem with any damaged/opened packages. They always ring/knock and set the packages down lightly. So let's not hate on all the people working these jobs.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone got the box with that .7 weight yet? That's my weight and I haven't seen a box with that wdight and im dieying!


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think she was "hating" all the workers. Just the ones who break the law



Oh I  know. Just meant to point out that not all the experiences are bad ones. : )

I'm definitely not supporting those who break the law or don't do the job they are paid to do in a proper manner.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 12, 2012)

spoiler link isn't working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wanna seeeeeeeeeeeee
 



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box! Box #14 my weight was .4220 in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Steffi (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my box today!  I didn't take pictures because I broke open one item as soon as I opened the box.  I got box 6:

Pangea Lip Balm (full size!)

Pangea Facial Scrub (packet)

Pangea Eye Cream (packet)

Benta Berry G-1 Exfoliating Cleanser

Weleda Pomegranate Firming Day Cream (smells strong. I'm not fond of Weleda in general)

Wonderstruck Perfume 
 Will definitely try several of the items!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nevermind...


----------



## JillianB (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess you're right.  Now I feel stupid.  I guess it just wasn't what I expected it to be, or what I thought it would feel like. Whoops!  Thanks.


----------



## Cocomarie (Apr 12, 2012)

For those worried about the tracking info not working. Mine says its in new jersey too. But that when they hand over the package to USPS. If you live in ca like me the USPS drives your package all the way to ca. And so thats why there is a delay on your tracking info. Your package is in transit to its destination. I've called a few times when I got my first box. I hope this helps anyone. I know it's hard to wait for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 12, 2012)

I wished that worked.  but for me it did not.  last month after the bb my number said 18 but I got box 10.  





Why is this one on the smilies?  I know this is nothing to do with the box.  







> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! If you have your tracking already you can find out what box number you have by looking at your tracking number. The number after the bb is your box number.
> 
> I just confirmed this by checking out my March tracking number. So according to mine, I should be getting box #20 which is the one that weighs 0.6435.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wished that worked.  but for me it did not.  last month after the bb my number said 18 but I got box 10.
> ...


bhahahahha. I love everyone's random smiley discoveries today.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

ooooh my box link updated!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooh my box link updated!!



ahhh mine did too. it isn't what i was expecting at all. let me figure out what box # it is.


----------



## ahkae (Apr 12, 2012)

My april box updated!

I'm going to be receiving box #20. Wish I could've got a Zoya nail polish but I'm happy to receive the Willa moisturizer. 

If anyone has Zoya in Bevin and does not want it, I have a few things I could trade for it.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 12, 2012)

Response from BB...... Dear Tracy, Thanks for being in touch! The boxes should update by tomorrow. If not then, by Monday for sure. So sorry for the delay!Â  Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions! Have a great day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sincerely,Â  Sonia Seriously?! Monday. Geez Louise!


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine updated too and I got the box I really wanted. I am so excited.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2012)

so did mine.  and i'll probably be trading everything in it...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't feel stupid! I was confused about it as well!
 



> Originally Posted by *JillianB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess you're right.  Now I feel stupid.  I guess it just wasn't what I expected it to be, or what I thought it would feel like. Whoops!  Thanks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2012)

double post sorry :]


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

Both of mine dont show any info on the UPS website, but on USPS online it shows that they both left New Jersey today.. so I guess they were sitting in the NJ post office the last 2 days??


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2012)

can box 9 really be 0.72??


----------



## Thalialeon91 (Apr 12, 2012)

The theme for May's Birchbox is Gossip Girl!!!!




 im already excited for my May birchbox and i haven't even received my April box hahaha

http://www.betabeat.com/2012/04/11/birchbox-at-100000-subscribers-hooks-up-with-gossip-girl/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2012)

are my posts not showing up or am i just crazy? :[

here's my box again if it didn't show up last time, not sure which one it is but i'm really excited about it!





Kahinaâ„¢ Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Kahinaâ„¢ Giving Beauty Facial Lotion

Alima Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm

willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift 3.4 oz


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

OOOOOOHH!!!!!!   My april box updated!!!!!!  

Looks like I'm getting box 7.  Not what I was hoping for but I'm glad it has a zoya nail polish in it!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are my posts not showing up or am i just crazy? :[


 No, you're not crazy. We have a spam catcher - Defensio - that will place on a moderator hold posts from new members from time to time. I just finished going through Defensio's list and validated almost 150 posts that were tagged this morning by it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

lol oh man, I am NERVOUS to look now lol. All this waiting, I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep you are right! I removed my comment after I realized for this month it isn't working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just found out I got box #8. 

I'm not happy about this. Sorry I wanted high end beauty products and cosmetics. 

Laundry detergent samples and wipes aren't exactly something I can't buy and this is just a small samples.

Anyway just my opinion and I'm sure some people here would love box 8.

Dropps Laundry Detergent

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift 3.4 oz willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes Alima Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm &amp; Befine pack.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wished that worked.  but for me it did not.  last month after the bb my number said 18 but I got box 10.  





Why is this one on the smilies?  I know this is nothing to do with the box.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 12, 2012)

My box is here!!! It is box # 14!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

lol wtf still March's box. SO MUCH MORE DISAPPOINTING.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Response from BB......
> 
> Dear Tracy,
> ...



it's time to revolt!! #occupybb 





i kid, i kid lol 





this month is a hot ass mess with bb...seriously.  i'm getting seriously impatient


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 12, 2012)

No sign of my box or an updated tracking page....but BB has updated there Boxes to April Ladies!! No more March ...lol...

My box looks awesome and it's exactly what I wanted with the whole lip balm, blush combo with the Organics Freedom glo and the Cleanser!! Very happy since MYGLAM has a eyeliner and a lip infusion....

My BB

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

ZOYA.com has a special as well that I took advantage of...Sign up and get an AUTOMATIC FREE Polish coupon and/or add 2 more polishs and get free shipping!


----------



## Wida (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine too.  Now I'm really bummed.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol wtf still March's box. SO MUCH MORE DISAPPOINTING.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2012)

MY APRIL BOX just updated! I'm getting box 4


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 12, 2012)

Waaaaaaaa! Mine still shows freaking march!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

One of my boxes is the one with the Revolution Beauty Balm!!! WOOHOOO I love BB again!! let me check my other one


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol MIne still shows March's box even though I've already received this month's...


----------



## mega789 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your link shows box number 1. Is that what you meant? The contents you listed don't match.



> No sign of my box or an updated tracking page....but BB has updated there Boxes to April Ladies!! No more March ...lol...
> 
> My box looks awesome and it's exactly what I wanted with the whole lip balm, blush combo with the Organics Freedom glo and the Cleanser!! Very happy since MYGLAM has a eyeliner and a lip infusion....
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG and it also has the OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne which I totally have been wanting to try!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

O I just realized my box has 6 items, I dont think it was listed as a box?? The tea will prob be up for trade.



 
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Petite Cologne Absolue


 
OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne


 
Befine Gentle Cleanser


 
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© du Hammam


 
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s


 
Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm


 
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 12, 2012)

You would think everyone's box would show up online at the same time. Isn't the programming to change over automated? And yet...I'm still seeing March.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my boxes is the one with the Revolution Beauty Balm!!! WOOHOOO I love BB again!! let me check my other one



I'm getting one of those too.  I was going to go to sephora after work to get one of those...not anymore LOL


----------



## Seifertam (Apr 12, 2012)

BOOM. My box just showed up on the site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Does anyone know how many of the Willa towelettes are in the sample? Also, I'm kind excited to try the drops haha.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm really happy about mine: I got Box #29 but instead of the mask packet I am getting orofluido. I will use everything in the box, so I am happy. Thank you BB! And next month = Gossip Girl!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh no, I got the exact same box on both accounts!

I hope I at least get 2 different color Beauty Balms

How is that possible, I have different profiles! I gotta go make some changes now. I even put different ages, 20 and my real age 27..


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 12, 2012)

My box contents:  (Box 7)

Juice Beauty Oil - free moisturizer (the only thing I'm not happy about.  I don't have oily or acne prone skin.  - would be willing to trade)

Zoya True Spring Collection (wish I knew which color!)

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift

amika Obliphica Nourishing Hair mask

Dropps laundry detergent (is it sad that I'm kinda excited to try these? lol)


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 12, 2012)

Same here!



> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaaaaaaa! Mine still shows freaking march!


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got the same box as you! Glad it came as i was tired of checking the BB site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box! Weight was .5230.


----------



## HallenD (Apr 12, 2012)

yay! it finally went live and here is what I'm getting in my box to come! Dont remember what number it is though...


----------



## Thalialeon91 (Apr 12, 2012)

that happened to me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2012)

mines still not updated


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

bahhhhh I wanna know what box I'm getting. My shipping still hasn't updated and I'm still looking at my teen vogue box. bummer.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the box I will be getting.


----------



## Thalialeon91 (Apr 12, 2012)

@yanelib27  that happened to me to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

oh sad story 





I just clicked the link to my tracking# on the birchbox website and all the shipping notification info was there and apparently my box was delivered on the 10th but alas I has no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

here is some info 

  PackageID:
MI12003bb1912642
Sequence Number:
041340306120254825
    Weight (lbs.):
0.5410
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012

BB19?  the missing link?!

I don't even know what to do...do i contact birchbox or the post office?  I hate my post office they "lost" 5 weeks of mail while I was out of the country and have lost multiple paychecks.  time to cry


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

My April boxes updated as well! This is my first one, and my second one is box number 6, the one that everyone has already been getting.





I am really happy with my two boxes! I hope that the Zoya that I get really is Bevin though, as I just purchased the full sizes of Lotus, Tru and Skylar a few weeks ago. It I get a repeat of any of those then I will just put it up for trade





My only complaint is that the size of the Benta Berry sample is like.... one and a half uses. At least the face cream Benta Berry sample went a little further, but I know I use a larger amount of face wash when I wash my face than the amount of moisturizer that I use in a single use.... maybe they could have given a larger sample for face wash. Oh well...

I am actually really excited about the Pangea Organics products, I love the brand and have liked every sample I have recieved of their items.

Overall, pretty happy!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine still shows March too!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

That says March 9th that was probably your March box.



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh sad story
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Your link shows box number 1. Is that what you meant? The contents you listed don't match.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting that box too! we're april box twins lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box I will be getting.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 12, 2012)

I cannot escape random vials of oil! lololol the last two have spilled out.

Box 14

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box14

Tarte Lipsurgence... I have gotten three for free in the past month (one from TV BB, one Matte from the Sephora VIB 500pt perk, and a Lustre in New Beauty Testtube.

that on top of the Holiday set from christmas. yeesh. 

Microderma Mitt: its the body one, good because I use my clarisonic on my face.

Yu-Be: I have one of these, it was one of the three free samples from sephora. 

Oil: won't use, I cannot get any oils to work on my face, it just amplifies my oily skin, ugh I had my profile set to combination, which I assumed meant oily and acne prone, guessnot

Wonderstruck: just another perfume to toss into my bag of 50+ perfume samples.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 12, 2012)

omg... i cannot keep up with this thread!! the updates are insane lol


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 12, 2012)

double post.


----------



## Harini (Apr 12, 2012)

Long time stalker, first time poster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow, my page finally updated and I'm getting box #9. My box weighed 0.7165, so I'm guessing we have the same box. I'm happy with the box, one can never have too many nail polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Has anyone got the box with that .7 weight yet? That's my weight and I haven't seen a box with that wdight and im dieying!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah that happened to me too. i'm like 





 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That says March 9th that was probably your March box.


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 12, 2012)

My box finally updated for April.  My weight is .750 and it is box #9

I guess it's okay but I didnt get any of the products I was really wanting. ugh.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 12, 2012)

*.4971*

*Anybody have this box and have access to their account to check?*

*I will love you forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only have one active account, *

*but I got a shipping notice on my non-active account email*

*It did not update online. *


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 12, 2012)

woah, that is bigger font that I thought it was going to be lololol
 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *.4971*
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

it is sad to see all your boxes AND STILL NOT KNOW OMG.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yours is doing what mine is. That is the March tracking.



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh sad story
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the same Problem at the moment....I received my tracking number with a page that never updates the process of the package and on the BB site the tracking number states it was delivered on the 9th....:-/....I got my tracking e-mail on the 10th tho...so I don't get it either but I am staying optimistic... ..YOu are not ALONE
 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh sad story
> 
> ...


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That says March 9th that was probably your March box.



ok now I'm really confused because that's the tracking # next to my April box.  but I just compared and its a different number...that means there is still hope!

ps. its the box that most people have been posting with the Beauty Balm in it.

I feel like a jerk.  I already emailed Birchbox, oops at least it would have pointed out the issue...and maybe ill get an answer as to why my ship notice is still not updating.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

@mega789

what is the link for that zoya special? I dont see it online.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine finally updated. I'm one of the .72 girls and here's what is in my box:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Befine exfoliating cleanser. Befine daily moisturizer SPF 15, Zoya polish, Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, Lulu Organics lave see &amp; clary sage hair powder, and the Yes to Blueberries brightening facial towelettes.

Not bad birchbox! I'll take it! Thank goodness no effing laundry detergent!!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 12, 2012)

So I'm a brand new bb subscriber (but already have two accounts) and one of them says I'm getting a box with the Revolution Organics blush stick (yes!) and the other is the intro box. I'm totally not complaining that I got one that wasn't the intro, but just wanting to know if that's normal. Super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

Forgive the spelling in the above post. Dang iPhone. Haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG! Mine updated and OMG!!! I haven't checked my second one yet but on my main account I got the Revolution Beauty Balm! Frak yeaaah! It's the same one someone else posted. Going to check my other one right now. I'm hoping it's different.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

Ack! I got the same exact box on my alternate account. Second month in a row this has happened to me. 



 Does anyone know if there's at least a chance I could get two different Revolution beauty balm colors?


----------



## Wida (Apr 12, 2012)

Gah!  I wish my account would update already!  From the looks of the weight of my box though, I'm probably getting box 9 which is one of the ones that I did NOT want.  Grrrr....


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 12, 2012)

I just saw yours and tracked mine--I found out the same thing about mine: they said it was delivered at 12:54 pm today, but I stopped home for lunch and a meeting and got Julep and TestTube, but no BB! 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh sad story
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack! I got the same exact box on my alternate account. Second month in a row this has happened to me.
> 
> ...



that's the box I want lol, and since I haven't updated I don't think I'll be getting it if you want to trade once I see what is in mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> that's the box I want lol, and since I haven't updated I don't think I'll be getting it if you want to trade once I see what is in mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Sure, if I heart yours I'd be happy to trade! Especially if it has a pretty Zoya in it. 



 If not it's not all that bad to get two of this one. I love tea and can use the Befine stuff for longer. It's only the beauty balm I worry about. If I get the same two colors I will definitely be up for trading it with you.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if nothing else, I'd be happy to trade you a full size of lotus or skylar for the beauty balm because that is what I really want haha. 

...and I have the whole true collection, so if I get a color from that it will definitely go up for trade.


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd trade boxes with you, it says i'm getting box 9!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, I got the exact same box on both accounts!
> 
> ...



This happened to me too! I have completely different beauty profiles on both as well. SECOND month in a row it's happened. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

OH MY GAWD, it says my package was delivered today at 11:50 AM and it most certainly was not. Mail hasn't even came yet. WTF?!!! 

*EDIT*

Nevermind, something is screwy with the BB website. It put my March shipping on my April box. Should have paid attention to the *month* on the tracking. Went to use the tracking in my email... STILL not updated. ho hum...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 12, 2012)

This is what's in my April Box... Not excited. BB gets 2 more months, then I'm cancelling


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this looks like a welcome box. is it your first month or did you not fill out your beauty profile (or both?).


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 12, 2012)

You can always trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack! I got the same exact box on my alternate account. Second month in a row this has happened to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 12, 2012)

http://zoya.com/

register as a new user and then go to your account and click promotional code.

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @mega789
> 
> what is the link for that zoya special? I dont see it online.


----------



## missionista (Apr 12, 2012)

My account updated to show April!!!  Pangea box as expected.  I'm excited to try the lip balm and eye cream.  Neutral on the Benta Berry and the Pangea scrub--two exfoliating scrubs in one box has to be a record!  And I REALLY love the dermalogica, so not too inclined to switch to one of these others. I love perfume, so am excited to try it, although I think I might trade as I just don't need another celeb fruity floral in my life.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is one of the welcome boxes. Is this your first month?



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I made an account, did what you said and it doesnt show any codes. O well.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://zoya.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GAWD, it says my package was delivered today at 11:50 AM and it most certainly was not. Mail hasn't even came yet. WTF?!!!
> 
> ...


same thing happened to me I had a heart attack


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 12, 2012)

My box finally updated on the site, but it's not letting me leave any feedback! Booo. Hopefully whatever is the issue gets fixed soon. Congrats to all you lucky ladies who got the Beauty Balm, that's the thing I really wanted!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Apr 12, 2012)

My box updated and I am getting #18.  Kinda underwhelmed.  I acutally would have loved the laundry soap!  Kinda bummed I didn't get a Zoya polish, either.  Well, here is looking forward to May's box.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.thelooksforless.com/

This is the blog that gave me the Zoya info..
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made an account, did what you said and it doesnt show any codes. O well.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah it is...
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is one of the welcome boxes. Is this your first month?


----------



## GinaM (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O I just realized my box has 6 items, I dont think it was listed as a box?? The tea will prob be up for trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey BB Girls,

  This is my second Birchbox and I live in California and it says it should arrive Monday! Can't wait! Mine says it weighs .5990 lbs. anyone know which one it might be? And where do you find the list of all the Birchbox types being sent out? Like showing them listed by numbers?   

Thanks!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 12, 2012)

getting box 18..   bummer, those lip balm colors dont look like shades i would wear..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 12, 2012)

Go to page 1 of this thread...the list is there.
 



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey BB Girls,
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

POOP! I got the Zoya in Lotus.... will be up for trade, as well as 2 of the T Swift perfumes, just not for me. I will trade for pretty much anything, so let me know if anyone would like the two Wonderstrucks or the Lotus....

~ Lotus and Wonderstruck have already been traded~


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anyone else not review the items in their box/boxes yet?? My April boxes are showing but it is not allowing me to review the items.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

dont worry, it usually gets better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah it is...
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone else not review the items in their box/boxes yet?? My April boxes are showing but it is not allowing me to review the items.


 Give it a day or two, it happens from time to time.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 12, 2012)

Is their a location to find a list with the weight for each box?


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 12, 2012)

My box. I'm not crazy about it. Do the Alima balms have a color and are they full size?


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 12, 2012)

I realized that all the delays may be because A) They added more subscribers last month with the Teen Vogue box and B) They're trying to launch the Men's boxes. Not that it gives them any excuse to skimp on our accounts, but I think because they are expanding so much we might have to get used to this slower service - although honestly, it's just a few days slower.

Also for the girls whose tracking numbers aren't showing anything yet, try putting it in the USPS site. That tends to show the most updated information rather than the UPS site.


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 12, 2012)

> How come the Men's subscription is $20/month while the women's is only $10? Anyone know what the men are getting?


 Screwed.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 12, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing!! My box weighs 0.5940, but searching through the forum for similar weights... would take a while! It'd be cool if there was a list somewhere people could update with weights and box numbers.



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is their a location to find a list with the weight for each box?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks! I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just mine!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Give it a day or two, it happens from time to time.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the answer to that is yes and yes.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 12, 2012)

My box still isn't updated on the site. This is upsetting!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw a review of a birchbox man on MissGlamorazzi's Youtube page and it looked like the men get a lot more full size and really DELUXE sized samples, even the box it's self is bigger and nicer.



> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Screwed.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 20.  I"m pretty happy with it!! I really wanted a zoya polish though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also 2 cleansers? really? Is that necessary?


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a review of a birchbox man on MissGlamorazzi's Youtube page and it looked like the men get a lot more full size and really DELUXE sized samples, even the box it's self is bigger and nicer.


I think the mens box is going to be a smaller version of the one she reviewed on the video.  I think that box was like $45 or something.  But the mens boxes are more expensive because they will also include lifestyle items like socks n stuff.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

not fair! I would pay more for a bigger, nicer box



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a review of a birchbox man on MissGlamorazzi's Youtube page and it looked like the men get a lot more full size and really DELUXE sized samples, even the box it's self is bigger and nicer.
> 
> ...


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that polish last month and love it.  I got the show stoppers back in Dec and finally used them with a sundress last weekend.  I am actually going to order them, work better than Hollywood tape.  It was one of those items I thought I would never use but am glad I did.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 12, 2012)

Where do you find what box you are getting?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I realized that all the delays may be because A) They added more subscribers last month with the Teen Vogue box and B) They're trying to launch the Men's boxes. Not that it gives them any excuse to skimp on our accounts, but I think because they are expanding so much we might have to get used to this slower service - although honestly, it's just a few days slower.
> 
> Also for the girls whose tracking numbers aren't showing anything yet, try putting it in the USPS site. That tends to show the most updated information rather than the UPS site.


Putting the tracking numbers in USPS doesn't help when our packages haven't been picked up yet. That is what most of us (I think) are complaining about, not that it says its stuck in Jersey like usual.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

That could be because the box she was showing was SUPER nice and I don't see the men's boxes being like that every month....

 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the mens box is going to be a smaller version of the one she reviewed on the video.  I think that box was like $45 or something.  But the mens boxes are more expensive because they will also include lifestyle items like socks n stuff.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally was able to see my box...I got box 22.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box22

Seriously the only thing I am happy about is the Befine sampler...everything else is up for trade.

I really wanted box 15...because of the Pangea Organic Lip Balm

If anyone out there who is receiving box 15 and would like to trade for box 22.

Let me know  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 12, 2012)

I got that one coming in the mail to me, as well - its sucky, but it is the first months box. The only thing I'm really excited for is the Jurlique Night Creme. But I am super excited for next months Gossip Girl theme box - so it makes up for this lack luster box. Do we get that exact color nail polish in the picture, or is there a posibility of another color?



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay got my box which was #10. I'm not going by weights anymore because a couple of other girls with way different weights than mine got the same box I did.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 12, 2012)

I am getting box #14, which is the exact one I had my fingers crossed for. 




For the first time in quite a few months, I can say I'm excited about my box. 



If this is indeed the box that will show up. 



Better keep my fingers crossed for another couple of days.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

UGH MY MARCH BOX IS STILL UP. I am so mad lol. Get with it birchbox.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, everyone! I'm a longtime lurker. I finally broke down and joined so I could do trades.

I got my box today and it was Box 7. I'm happy with it. Lotus has been on my Zoya wishlist. I'm okay with the laundry detergent packets, but I can smell them through the bag, so I have a feeling they are going to be murder on my sinuses. If only they were scent and allergy free for Earth Day. Has anyone with sensitive skin used products from Juice Beauty? I've heard good things about them, but I'm nervous to use anything because I had a bad reaction to an Origins moisturizer once and the sales person told me it was probably the fruit enzymes.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 12, 2012)

I just checked BB. mine updated.  I am so happy.  I got one of the boxes I wanted. I got box #14


----------



## motherofall6 (Apr 12, 2012)

i finally got in for the subscription  !!! im excited, now will i still get an april box?


----------



## aftereight (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so freaking frustrated.

I received my second box today, box number 7, which I hate because it's basically the same stuff as my first box! I do like the Zoya but WTF at the stupid taylor swift perfume AGAIN. Laundry detergent AGAIN. I mean come on.

I also didn't received the hair mask in my box so I just e-mailed them. Ugh Birchbox!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so freaking frustrated.
> 
> ...



It's not bb's fault you have two boxes so I don't see a problem with the dupe samples.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2012)

Paulina said the system is still updating so try to review tomorrow.


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate March!


----------



## Shayna11 (Apr 12, 2012)

Blah, I got box #7, which was one of the ones I was hoping not to get.  That seems to happen every month.  I don't blame birchbox, I guess I just have bad luck.

I would like to know how they feel ok about wrapping up a perfume sample though, like it's something great. Whenever I go to a department store counter they give me like 20 and don't feel the need to wrap it up like it's some great present.

If anyone needs me, I'll be doing some laundry with my super new laundry soap


----------



## aftereight (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bb's fault you have two boxes so I don't see a problem with the dupe samples.



Okay, I know it's not a problem but there is such a big variety of boxes that I thought I would at least receive one that is a little different.


----------



## tiffanylynn444 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my box today and it is box #5 (weight was .5600).  I use mostly organic/natural face products already so I was hoping to get a dirt or befine product to try but no luck.  I got the yes to blueberries facial towlettes, Weleda pomegranate firming night cream, Zoya polish in the farah color, Atelier Cologne, and Marula Omega rich pure marula oil.  An okay box, but definitely wouldn't have been my first choice.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 12, 2012)

Me three!  We're box triplets!  I was putting in the info for my husband's Birchbox Man Beauty Profile (funny, never thought my husband would have a 'beauty profile'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I was pretty geeked about getting the invite to sign up so I was already happy after being a bit frustrated all day yesterday and the day before not getting my sneak peek - I have to wait all the way until May to get my hands on my boxes when I travel to the States so I rely on these sneak peeks, love 'em.  Anyway, decided, "What the heck?" and clicked on my box for the umpteenth million time and squealed when it said April's Box and squealed again when I saw the Revolution Freedom Glow.  Is it okay to be THIS excited about a beauty sub??  I feel better because I have all of you lovely ladies who understand.  I was starting to feel like a beauty stalker!  I even checked on my phone while at the intra-country airstrip.  It's almost like a gamble, you never know what you're going to get!

Has anyone ever used the Revolution Freedom Glow yet?  To me it seems similar to the Tarte Cheek Stain, which I have in True Blood Red, I also have the True Blood Red LipSurgence and I absolutely love it, it's the best shade of red.  I put it on over a 16 hour lipstick such as Covergirl Outlast in my regular brownish beige color and it really makes it pop and helps because when it fades I still have lipstick on underneath.  The red really makes my teeth look white.  The Revolution Freedom Glow also reminds me of Stila's One Step Primecolor which you can use on your cheeks, eyes, and lips and also as a highlighter.  They're on sale for a 3 pack for only $10 on Stila's website and they have a set in Warm and a set in Cool colors.

Now I'm off to check my other accounts . . . I think I'd even be happy with a repeat because I love finding cool things and making up gift packages for friends.  But of course I'm hoping for some other goodies.  Just no laundry detergent.  We don't have a washer or dryer and here on the island it's easy and cheap to get your laundry done for you so we have that done for us.  I suppose I could keep them under the sink for cases of emergency like when I have to get a stain out or do a quick wash of a bathing suit or something in the tub.  It's crazy how addictive this Birchbox stalking the threads and the site for updates can be.  But so much fun!
 



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box I will be getting.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 12, 2012)

> So I'm a brand new bb subscriber (but already have two accounts) and one of them says I'm getting a box with the Revolution Organics blush stick (yes!) and the other is the intro box. I'm totally not complaining that I got one that wasn't the intro, but just wanting to know if that's normal. Super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Can people not see my posts? I feel like whenever I ask a question nobody answers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, this was my post. Can anyone answer? Thanks gals


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my box today, finally. I got box 5:





Excited to try the Yes to Blueberries towelettes (i've been very curious about the brand), the Marula oil is interesting. 

Neutral on the Weleda product but i'll give it a shot.

Ugh to the perfume sample (I do not wear perfume and always dislike getting them), and the Zoya color Farah is so-so. Sort of like a greyish color, which i'm not that fond of.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 12, 2012)

TXSlainte,

Yay!  I'm so happy to hear this for you!  What are the odds with thirty some odd boxes that you get the exact one you want?  Awesome!  I know you've had your ups and downs with Birchbox and I had hoped that you'd get something really good, something that would make you smile.  Love all the crazy emoticons, that's how I felt when I saw my first box preview.  Now to look at the other boxes I have . . . but I'm busy here looking at what everyone else is getting.  This is an awesome community.  I wish I could be part of the trades, but I live outside the U.S. and it's a problem to get to the post office without a hassle while I'm in the States for a few days.  It seems like the trade community makes everyone happy and then people can get their desired products.  But when Birchbox hits it out of the park and they're sent directly to you for only $10 a month, that's a really good month.  
 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box #14, which is the exact one I had my fingers crossed for.
> 
> ...


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh and all of a sudden on the BB website, it's showing my April box, but it wont allow me to leave feedback. It says that I can only leave feedback for products that I have received.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 12, 2012)

Just logged in &amp; this is my box too! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box I will be getting.


----------



## berryjm (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my goodnesss BB. My tracking still hasn't updated but my account finally did, annnnd its box 20. I was sooo hoping for a Revolution blush stick or another Tarte Lipsurgance.  (I got the TV box, but of course I was a lucky one who got a Tarte that didn't open/broke and they were out of stock and couldn't send a replacement. ) So if any of you lucky ladies with two subscriptions or didn't want their Tarte or Revolution blush I would LOVE to trade!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 12, 2012)

I can see it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was a little confused by the question.  Did you mean you signed up for two NEW accounts, your first two new boxes being the April boxes?  Then I'd say that you lucked out on not getting two welcome boxes or two of the same welcome box, although I would have been happy with a welcome box that had another Tarte LipSurgence in it, love that stuff.  The minty tingly feeling at first was a little to get used to but now I adore it.  I'd love to get some more.  They're so expensive by the singles, $24, maybe I'll have to wait until around the holidays to get a gift set, those are pretty affordable.

I would have been surprised to get a regular box for my first month.  And such a great regular box at that!  But the intro boxes lately have been pretty good as well.  I can't wait to see how everyone likes the Revolution Blush, I really want to get my hands on mine and try it out.  Plus the wait to see which color I get!  All of them look pretty good though, and sometimes it's great to get something out of our norm that we wouldn't normally buy for ourselves and it can end up changing up our beauty routines and becoming our new favorites.  Exactly why I love subscription companies.
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can people not see my posts? I feel like whenever I ask a question nobody answers
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am getting 2 of these boxes ( I scrolled through all of them and I cant find the number) If anyone gets a box 13 and doesnt want it or like it, I would trade one of mine for that one. PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Petite Cologne Absolue


 
OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne


 
Befine Gentle Cleanser


 
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© du Hammam


 
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s


 
Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm


----------



## Janine Voegt (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box #2 which I guess is one of the ok boxes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

My shipping info FINALLY showed up. My weight is .6382, and it should be here on the 17th. It shouldn't take that long to get from NJ to Maryland but I have low expectations now, lol.


----------



## berryjm (Apr 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## berryjm (Apr 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## NaturalGeek (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay!!  





My accounts finally show my April boxes.  

I'll receive box 5 (_.5610 lbs_) and box 14 (_.4300 lbs_). 




                     





 Irrespective of the colors, which, of course, I don't know yet, I am thinking:    *SCORE!*  



   

Very happy this month.





Now they just need to get here.  Box 5 has not budged since the 9th but box 14 should be here tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

pretty sure you are getting the same box I am getting, mine weigh .65



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info FINALLY showed up. My weight is .6382, and it should be here on the 17th. It shouldn't take that long to get from NJ to Maryland but I have low expectations now, lol.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been a member since beta, and I have year-long subscriptions now. I don't feel shafted. Have you sent BB feedback about how you feel? What you taken a good look at your profile to see if it really reflects your preference and needs?

Some months aren't quite as good as others. The welcome box didn't exist when I started, but at least it's a way to "catch up" on things that other members liked a lot. Also, this isn't all about one specific thing, like all make-up or all nail polish. Some people get very disappointed about that. I would think it's harder for them to keep me happy than you, since I've seen everything they have to offer and they can only do so much every month....

And yet, I've been happy and have received more than the value of the boxes each month... if you are truly unhappy, you should let them know....
 



> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made an account here because I recently bought a year-long sub to Birchbox and I'm feeling super ripped off. Last month was my first month and it wasn't great; eye-shadow on a card, no-name perfume in a Sephora-sample-sized vial, etc. I chalked it up to it possibly being one of those "welcome boxes."
> 
> ...


----------



## berryjm (Apr 12, 2012)

Ugh double post and it didn't post the picture ..so trying again lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> pretty sure you are getting the same box I am getting, mine weigh .65



Well that would be super exciting, but I'm not getting my hopes up until I see it on the website lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

@berryjm

I dont understand your question


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I will have both of mine on Monday yey!!


----------



## sarahm (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my box today....box #7.  I was excited to see that I got a Zoya nail polish (LOVE ZOYA)  The color looked familiar to me so I checked my collection and the color I received (Lotus) looks very similar to Neeka...Lotus is a little lighter in color and has a different color shimmer.  Lotus is still a very pretty color but I'm going to head over to the trade forum to (cross my fingers) get the color Bevin.  The rest of the box is just sort of...well...blah...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today....box #7.  I was excited to see that I got a Zoya nail polish (LOVE ZOYA)  The color looked familiar to me so I checked my collection and the color I received (Lotus) looks very similar to Neeka...Lotus is a little lighter in color and has a different color shimmer.  Lotus is still a very pretty color but I'm going to head over to the trade forum to (cross my fingers) get the color Bevin.  The rest of the box is just sort of...well...blah...



lol I have lotus, neeka, tru, and dannii. I may be addicted to purple zoya polish.


----------



## berryjm (Apr 12, 2012)

@yanelib27 Sorry it double posted and didn't post with the picture of box 20, so I tried again but that post is held for moderation. Lol, long day. But box 20 has:

Benta berry G-1 exfoliating cleanser

Tea

Alima lip balm

Willa cleanser

and Wonderstruck

Any of those strike your fancy?


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 12, 2012)

I got mine this afternoon - Box #5. I'm pleased with it. The Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes is listed as an "extra" but that's my favorite thing there. I'd be really psyched about the Zoya polish, since I've never tried the brand before, but I got it in "Farah", which I will never, ever use (it's a really pale ivory-beige that practically matches my skin). So that was a bummer. The Weleda Pomegranate Firming Night Cream is something I'll use. I feel like an idiot because I pulled out the Marula oil and spritzed it on my wrist without reading what it was. As I was trying to smell it, to no avail, and wondering why the hell they sent me a box with 2 perfume samples, I realized it was just sitting on my skin and not evaporating. Finally read the package insert - oh, jeez...that was a waste of one use of a VERY pricey product! It's weird that it comes in a spray dispenser. The actual perfume sample in the box - Atelier Orange Sanguine Cologne - smells like a cleaning product to me. That one's going in the trash. But overall, I'm satisfied with this Birchbox.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

Why would they put 2 cleansers in one box? If I dont get a message from anyone wanting to trade their # 13 I will trade you a box for yours. I will keep you posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really interested in the cleasnsers but I am in the Lip balm and Wonderstruck 
 



> Originally Posted by *berryjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @yanelib27 Sorry it double posted and didn't post with the picture of box 20, so I tried again but that post is held for moderation. Lol, long day. But box 20 has:
> 
> ...


----------



## berryjm (Apr 12, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing! Who needs two cleanser samples? Lol, thanks!!


----------



## missionista (Apr 12, 2012)

Wait!  Please do not throw out the perfume samples--go to the trade board!  Some of us are perfume nerds.  As soon as my box actually arrives (any second now) I am planning to do a whole perfume trading post. 

" The actual perfume sample in the box - Atelier Orange Sanguine Cologne - smells like a cleaning product to me. That one's going in the trash. But overall, I'm satisfied with this Birchbox."


----------



## thr33things (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and all of a sudden on the BB website, it's showing my April box, but it wont allow me to leave feedback. It says that I can only leave feedback for products that I have received.



I'm having the same issue. I've emailed them.


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 12, 2012)

I still can't see my April box. It should be here by Sat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2012)

GREAT BOXES!
 



> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the box I am getting too...



 ... I was really hoping for a Zoya polish and didn't really need another lip balm since I am receiving a Lip Quench from MyGlam and received one today from my Dermstore order...
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> getting box 18..   bummer, those lip balm colors dont look like shades i would wear..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

I now have 2 of my boxes, and the third is sitting at the post office ready for me to pick up in the morning!  The shipping notice for the one at the PO says the delivery date is the 15th, but its there now!  Its one of the ones with the Revolution Beauty balm!  I really am pleased with all 3 of my boxes, and think I got really lucky in only getting 2 dupes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah, just realized I'm getting box 17!

Looking forward to it, my skin is kind of in a funk because the weather is changing where I live so I'll be interested in trying some new skin products.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 12, 2012)

I still have a freecking fraking march box up. But it is fun knowing what you guys got! They better send me $20 in my box for my "inconvenience". Lol. Champagne wishes!


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm excited for both of my boxes! I'm slightly kicking myself for not getting a third account at least for this month because I'm so interested in trying more natural products ie the pangea and I love birchbox That much! I do have subs for eco emi and ggb etc but those start at $15/month! Oh well I will probably use some of my points to purchase products this month. I'm glad my links are finally working because I can  stop stalking their page!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

I really like all 3 of my boxes, but think I'm going to cancel one sub, and keep 2.

One of the duplicates I rec'd is the Atelier Cologne, and I hate it!  It might smell nice on someone else, but it stinks on me!  The other duplicate is the box of Befine product samples.  I'm thrilled with that, as I have been wanting to try a Befine product since I joined Birchbox and read what people had to say about them here and on You Tube. 

I was surprised to see that my third box is at the post office.  I checked this afternoon, and it still hadnt updated at that point.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 12, 2012)

How does it work with getting multiple accounts? They don't limit you to one? Do you have to use a different email or shipping address or a different credit card, or something?


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 17. Not too excited about it : 

Meh. Can't wait for May's Gossip Girl box now.


----------



## britles (Apr 12, 2012)

Triple Post





See below


----------



## britles (Apr 12, 2012)

Triple Post





See below


----------



## britles (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting the box below and am just not excited at all about it.

For anyone getting to Revolution Beauty Balms: I'll trade you my whole box for one (or anyone who likes this box PM if you think you have a good trade)


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 12, 2012)

I used my fiance's name for a second account (for birchbox and beauty army),different emails and used the same credit card for the both accounts.

Makeupgalore-  I hear you get a welcome box if it is a bb gift subscription or if you have a new account and did not fill out your profile.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 12, 2012)

I to box 15.. mehhh... I think the only thing I will use in the lip balm.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Apr 12, 2012)

UGH! It still isn't showing me what is in my box!


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 17. Not too excited about it :
> 
> Meh. Can't wait for May's Gossip Girl box now.



MAy's Gossip Box?!


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a pic of the actual revolution balm they received in their box this month ? I am willing to trade my dermalogica exfoliant for a balm.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting box #2.. I think I am the only one, I haven't seen anyone else post it. Lol It's not terrible but I won't be using the Alima Pure lip balm- in the shop, it shows mango and cranberry flavors and I can't pull off orange with my coloring and I don't wear dark shades. Hopefully I like the Jurlique moisturizer and the Hand and cuticle salve.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 12, 2012)

I read that they were doing that for May. I think they started a discussion on it.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone received the dirt scrub?

If so, how  big is it?


----------



## TonyaK (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay! My box updated. I'm getting #22. Not a bad box. I'll happily trade my Orofluido oil for a Zoya polish though. Any color.


----------



## cclayson (Apr 12, 2012)

SO my page still shows March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone have a box that weighed .601?


----------



## mega789 (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually, someone else posted about the Zoya link. I was wondering too though.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @mega789
> 
> what is the link for that zoya special? I dont see it online.


----------



## xgabzillaa (Apr 12, 2012)

This is my first BB box (and first MUT post even though I've been stalking you guys for weeks lol) and according to the website I'm getting box #23 which I'm not too psyched about.. has anyone gotten that one yet? If so, how'd you like it?


----------



## mega789 (Apr 12, 2012)

> http://zoya.com/
> 
> register as a new user and then go to your account and click promotional code.
> 
> ...


 THANKS!!!


----------



## lilyelement (Apr 12, 2012)

I couldn't wait, I peeked






I'm getting box 14, which I am super happy with.

Weight: 0.4230

In case you guys want to compare yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine is a lot like yours, with the wipes and zoya in farah. I wanted polish in any other color but that one. The color is pretty but I am WAY to pale for it.I hate to sound picky because I really am not but they really should send polish out that would look good on a lot of skin colors like the green and purple colors (cannot remember the names) some people got!I loved those!



> Originally Posted by *tiffanylynn444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and it is box #5 (weight was .5600).  I use mostly organic/natural face products already so I was hoping to get a dirt or befine product to try but no luck.  I got the yes to blueberries facial towlettes, Weleda pomegranate firming night cream, Zoya polish in the farah color, Atelier Cologne, and Marula Omega rich pure marula oil.  An okay box, but definitely wouldn't have been my first choice.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm curious how they think Box 14 is equal to say Box 3? How is that a fair equal value? To be honest I think they did way too many different boxes this month.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 12, 2012)

My page still shows March too! Grr! My box weighs .5940, very similar! No idea which box it is, would love to know.
 



> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO my page still shows March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone have a box that weighed .601?


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm really surprised, I got the Zoya in Farrah, and I was totally sad about the color.    It's that sort of cool safari color that always looks super chic until it's against my insanely pale and pink skin.  I thought about trying to trade it but went ahead and did my thumbs just to see--I LOVE it.  This is why I need samples, I'd have never in a million years picked this up on my own.  I'd get another purple to add to my pile of purple polish.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> POOP! I got the Zoya in Lotus.... will be up for trade, as well as 2 of the T Swift perfumes, just not for me. I will trade for pretty much anything, so let me know if anyone would like the two Wonderstrucks or the Lotus....



I'll trade with you!! I really want the polish. I'm getting box 8 and I'm pretty disappointed with it /: 1st time I havent loooved my Birchbox /:


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, finally. I got box 5:
> 
> ...



I'd trade with you! I think I'm getting box 8, I don't like it at all /: 1st time for me not liking a Birchbox of mine /: and I LOVE Zoya nail polishes!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 12, 2012)

The site is now showing my April box. I thought I would have been happy with most any of the boxes, but I guess I was wrong. I don't know the box #, but this is it:





This is the 3rd month in a row that BB just ain't bringing it for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

- Wonderstruck perfume sample:  not BB's fault, but I sell perfumes for a living. Def don't need this!  And whenever BB has perfume, I always get it. 

- Laundry detergent :  okay, no big wow here. At least I can use it.

- Alima Lip Balm : I checked the available colors and I doubt I'd wear either one. But maybe I'll be surprised. I can only hope.

- Watkins salve:  I HATE salves in tins! You have to dig your nails in to use it.  Yuk.

- Jurlique Day Cream : again not BB's fault, but I have more than enough moisturizer samples. I'll probably give it away.  

I'm on the fence about continuing with them.  I guess I'll stay for the May GG box and see. 

Hope y'all like your boxes better!

-


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

I just traded it! Sorry!
 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade with you!! I really want the polish. I'm getting box 8 and I'm pretty disappointed with it /: 1st time I havent loooved my Birchbox /:


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just traded it! Sorry!


thats's ok!!! I'm ALWAYS last to the trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried so hard last month and didn't get anything. I'm just not successful with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine this afternoon - Box #5. I'm pleased with it. The Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes is listed as an "extra" but that's my favorite thing there. I'd be really psyched about the Zoya polish, since I've never tried the brand before, but I got it in "Farah", which I will never, ever use (it's a really pale ivory-beige that practically matches my skin). So that was a bummer. The Weleda Pomegranate Firming Night Cream is something I'll use. I feel like an idiot because I pulled out the Marula oil and spritzed it on my wrist without reading what it was. As I was trying to smell it, to no avail, and wondering why the hell they sent me a box with 2 perfume samples, I realized it was just sitting on my skin and not evaporating. Finally read the package insert - oh, jeez...that was a waste of one use of a VERY pricey product! It's weird that it comes in a spray dispenser. The actual perfume sample in the box - Atelier Orange Sanguine Cologne - smells like a cleaning product to me. That one's going in the trash. But overall, I'm satisfied with this Birchbox.



Would you want to trade your Zoya polish for soemthing in my box? I think I'm getting box #8.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually have to say that I really like the cuticle salve. You don't need to dig your nails in it, it comes up very easily when you use the pad of your finger.
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The site is now showing my April box. I thought I would have been happy with most any of the boxes, but I guess I was wrong. I don't know the box #, but this is it:
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 12, 2012)

Glad you posted this.I am very weary about this color because I am so pale. I was really hoping for the green or purple!



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really surprised, I got the Zoya in Farrah, and I was totally sad about the color.    It's that sort of cool safari color that always looks super chic until it's against my insanely pale and pink skin.  I thought about trying to trade it but went ahead and did my thumbs just to see--I LOVE it.  This is why I need samples, I'd have never in a million years picked this up on my own.  I'd get another purple to add to my pile of purple polish.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry!!! I don't really have the means to deal with the shipping. I'll probably just add a magenta or red polish to it to make a new shade. Thank you anyway for the offer.



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you want to trade your Zoya polish for soemthing in my box? I think I'm getting box #8.


----------



## LizzyRose (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally got my shipping information..box weighs 0.4690, but it is still in NY and I live on the West coast : ( Wonder what birchbox that one is, still showing March on the BB page


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm still looking at my March box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but my tracking page finally updated! My package weighs .5020, anyone else have a similar weight?


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sorry you are disappointed! I was the same way last month when I got two moisturizers. I agree with what someone else posted on here saying they thought that they had to many boxes this time. They were in a lot of different prices ranges. I hope your next month is better!
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The site is now showing my April box. I thought I would have been happy with most any of the boxes, but I guess I was wrong. I don't know the box #, but this is it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Liber Vix (Apr 12, 2012)

So I got my box today, #14. I started Birchbox in April 2011 so April 2012 was supposed to by my 13th month. I upgraded last month to a yearly subscription because of the 100 bonus points offer and the promise of the pink Birchbox, which actually looked really good to me this month, so I was excited about it. Kind of disappointed I didn't get it. I did get a Tarte lipstain, which is good, but the rest is a bit meh. Think I should email them about it?


----------



## kewhicker (Apr 12, 2012)

My box just updated... box 1. So a welcome box it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kind of a bummer!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 12, 2012)

I finally got my shipping notice. It weighs .6120 and according to my BB account it's Box 4. I'm super excited because it has the Revolution balm. Yay!!!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

you only get the pink box when you have been a yearly member for 13 months, the months you were a monthly member don't count towards the pink box.
 



> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box today, #14. I started Birchbox in April 2011 so April 2012 was supposed to by my 13th month. I upgraded last month to a yearly subscription because of the 100 bonus points offer and the promise of the pink Birchbox, which actually looked really good to me this month, so I was excited about it. Kind of disappointed I didn't get it. I did get a Tarte lipstain, which is good, but the rest is a bit meh. Think I should email them about it?


----------



## Marshie (Apr 12, 2012)

Just logged into my second account &amp; I am getting 2 of these as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am getting 2 of these boxes ( I scrolled through all of them and I cant find the number) If anyone gets a box 13 and doesnt want it or like it, I would trade one of mine for that one. PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Petite Cologne Absolue


 
OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne


 
Befine Gentle Cleanser


 
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© du Hammam


 
Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s


 
Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box today, #14. I started Birchbox in April 2011 so April 2012 was supposed to by my 13th month. I upgraded last month to a yearly subscription because of the 100 bonus points offer and the promise of the pink Birchbox, which actually looked really good to me this month, so I was excited about it. Kind of disappointed I didn't get it. I did get a Tarte lipstain, which is good, but the rest is a bit meh. Think I should email them about it?



I believe you have to be yearly, and renew for a year also to get the pink box.


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I reach 3rd tri this Sunday--pregnant high five to you! And similar website frustration!



Yay! Fellow preggo high give back at ya! When are you due? I'm due the beginning of July


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 12, 2012)

I got Box #4, and I would love to trade it for Box#28 if anybody is interested


----------



## britles (Apr 12, 2012)

Just went through all my stuff and have soooooo much more to trade than I realized. Thank heaven for that trade thread!


----------



## Steffi (Apr 12, 2012)

So, yeah, was a tad bummed I didn't get a Zoya in my box(but like the Pangea).  I went on the website to check my points out of curiosity, and had 300 points.  So I bought three of the four Tru Collection colors I wanted (Skylar, Bevin, Lotus.  Will get Tru later), and the Willa wipes. Out of pocket cost? 2.55. I'm happy.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2012)

> The site is now showing my April box. I thought I would have been happy with most any of the boxes, but I guess I was wrong. I don't know the box #, but this is it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am getting this box too.. It's not a bad box but just ehhh for me for the same reasons (minus the perfume selling haha). I think I will trade the lip balm..


----------



## DefiledIris (Apr 12, 2012)

My box is showing #1 a welcome box which I'm happy about because it has a polish which is just what I wanted. But the keratise thingy sorry for my spelling will be so useless to me. I don't have hair to use it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol would anybody trade anything for this? How do you trade? Sorry I'm new xD lol &lt;3


----------



## Lynmari928 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still looking at my March box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but my tracking page finally updated! My package weighs .5020, anyone else have a similar weight?



 My box weight was .5030 and I recieved box 7.  Hope you have better luck!


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting Box 22, I was really hoping for one with the blush stick but oh well. I might like the scrub or hair serum but I'm really iffy with moisturizers with my face, especially ones with SPF, so I doubt I will like the befine. The tea and cleanser I can use, but they aren't anything I don't already have a different brand's sample of.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm getting this one too (Box 2) and I'm actually pretty okay with that.  I love perfume samples, and I've wanted to try Wonderstruck.  I love tinted lip balms, and I'ld be willing to try either shade I saw on the site.  I am still looking for the perfect day cream, so that will be useful, and the cuticle salve sounds good to me even though I'd probably never buy it on my own.  And the laundry detergent, while not super exciting, will definitely come in handy.
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The site is now showing my April box. I thought I would have been happy with most any of the boxes, but I guess I was wrong. I don't know the box #, but this is it:
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

Holy crap 250 posts while I was at school! Im going to be good and not look at what box number Im getting. Although Im so frustrated since my tracking number is still not live! Not on UPS or USPS.


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page still shows March too! Grr! My box weighs .5940, very similar! No idea which box it is, would love to know.



That's exactly how much mine weighed and I received...

box #12


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anybody have a box weighing 0.4590 &amp; know what number it is? My bb page still isn't showing April!


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone been able to post feedback on the products? I've looked a few times today and not seeing the feedback button.


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 12, 2012)

I still don't have any tracking info from UPS or USPS, and my box hasn't updated on the site...


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has no idea what is in her April box yet


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have any tracking info from UPS or USPS, and my box hasn't updated on the site...



I just emailed birchbox in hopes they can tell me where my box is. Hopefully they will answer tomorrow.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just emailed birchbox in hopes they can tell me where my box is. Hopefully they will answer tomorrow.



Mine was "lost" for awhile last month, even when I checked the USPS website it kept not having any info then all of sudden it was at my local post office. The last few months it has been out for delivery and then never shown up. After the 2nd time I called the post office and they said it got put on the wrong truck. Then the same thing happened last month! At least I'm assuming, I didn't call this time, just figured it would be here the next day. My post office needs to get it together!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

My tracking for for one of my boxes didnt update until around 5pm (EST) today and said the expected delivery date is 4/15, however the tracking info says its already in my PO box waiting for me to pick up.  Hopefully you will have yours sooner than expected (tomorrow!) too!

 



> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have any tracking info from UPS or USPS, and my box hasn't updated on the site...


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 12, 2012)

Somehow my box weight changed, and it's "delivered" (no it isn't). I did get it to load. I'm getting a Zoya, which makes me happy enough, though the rest... eh.


----------



## Liber Vix (Apr 12, 2012)

I considered that, but I went back and found the email they initially sent me asking me to upgrade. Indeed, it doesn't say WHEN I would get the "extra-pink" box, but the implication is the next month, being April. I got this message on March 16th and upgraded around the 25th.

Thank you for being such a loyal Birchbox customer. To get the most out of your monthly deliveries, why not upgrade to an annual subscription? You'll score one free box per year and 110 Birchbox Points just for signing up. And if you upgrade by March 31st, weâ€™ll gift you an extra-pink Birchbox with a special little surprise, plus you'll get 100 BONUS Birchbox Points*. To complete your upgrade, just enter code â€˜upgrade100annualâ€™ at checkout. Happy sampling!

What really annoyed me is that the link they gave would not allow me to upgrade at the time online, so I called to do it. I confirmed with the customer service rep that I was upgrading from a monthly to yearly account, and would no longer get the 10.00 a month charges. I got charged the 110, and then what shows up on my credit statement on April 3rd? Yeah, a monthly charge. I  contacted CS again and got it reversed and the monthly account cancelled (the reversal hasn't shown up yet on my online banking yet, but I'm *assuming* it will). I wonder if the CS rep didn't properly enter my account as an upgrade to yearly or something like that  and that's why I didn't get the pink box.  I did get the 100 bonus points, which was cool. Still...a bit of a hassle.


----------



## KrisAnna (Apr 12, 2012)

My account finally updated, but the shipping link says it was delivered back in March. Not to concerned about it right now tho, probably just a glitch.

Any who this is the box I'm getting. I'm excited to try the tea and Revolution Freedom Glow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was "lost" for awhile last month, even when I checked the USPS website it kept not having any info then all of sudden it was at my local post office. The last few months it has been out for delivery and then never shown up. After the 2nd time I called the post office and they said it got put on the wrong truck. Then the same thing happened last month! At least I'm assuming, I didn't call this time, just figured it would be here the next day. My post office needs to get it together!



oh dear god! I hope that doesn't happen to me! I do feel bad since the poor post office is struggling, but there is a reason people have turned to UPS and Fedex, how can we rely on such a faulty system that lets stuff like this happen all the time! 

Although currently my package is in the hands of UPS... Ill just grumble in the corner since all my friends in my city have their boxes and Im always the last one.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2012)

My box is still in Jersey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it weighs .4730 and I still can't see if on Birchboxes website! But I got my My Glam bag today!


----------



## Maharet773 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my BB today - looks like I got #14 - but it had a card in it for the #11 box?  Anyone else have this issue?  Another box that I'm disappointed with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Does anyone else notice it just seems like they keep using the same stuff over and over - month by month?  Another month they are giving out polish, and I don't get any! Don't know what that deal is - bah!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

You just need a seperate email address for each account.  Everything else can be the same.  

 



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does it work with getting multiple accounts? They don't limit you to one? Do you have to use a different email or shipping address or a different credit card, or something?


----------



## lunadust (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like i'm getting box 7. It was due today but no luck.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2012)

I got Farrah too.  I thought it was a little bland for my taste, but I have it on now and I kind of like it.  Tomorrow night I might put the Essie As Gold As It Gets top coat I got in my TV box over it to jazz it up a bit.  I also have a super sheer, almost clear pale pink with a pale pink micro-glitter that I think will look nice over it.  Its a cheapie I got for 99 cents at my local beauty supply.  I didnt think of mixing another shade with it!  Great idea!



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry!!! I don't really have the means to deal with the shipping. I'll probably just add a magenta or red polish to it to make a new shade. Thank you anyway for the offer.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2012)

After reading your post, I checked the link thats in my email instead of the link with the box on the Birchbox website.  That link on the site with my April box is for my March box, not my APril box.  My box is NOT waiting at the post office for me.  Now I'm mad!
 



> Originally Posted by *KrisAnna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account finally updated, but the shipping link says it was delivered back in March. Not to concerned about it right now tho, probably just a glitch.
> 
> Any who this is the box I'm getting. I'm excited to try the tea and Revolution Freedom Glow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2012)

Its the same box too.
 



> Originally Posted by *KrisAnna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account finally updated, but the shipping link says it was delivered back in March. Not to concerned about it right now tho, probably just a glitch.
> 
> Any who this is the box I'm getting. I'm excited to try the tea and Revolution Freedom Glow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope so, I'm getting anxious!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 13, 2012)

I got this box too...do we know the size of the revolution balm?



> Originally Posted by *KrisAnna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account finally updated, but the shipping link says it was delivered back in March. Not to concerned about it right now tho, probably just a glitch.
> 
> Any who this is the box I'm getting. I'm excited to try the tea and Revolution Freedom Glow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 13, 2012)

Well one of my boxes updated the shipping info! It's in New York and weighs .5970

The other still hasn't updated yet, and I can't see the April box on my profile yet either. But at least one of them was sent out! Now I just have to look up peoples boxes and see if I get the same one as they did.

ETA, on a whim I looked at my second accounts profile to see if I could see the April box even though the shipping info is not updated, and I'm getting the box with the Benta Berry cleanser, Tea bags, Alima Lip Balm, Willa moisturizer and the Wonderstruck Sample.

All in all I'm happy with that! I love tea so it's actually a good box for me.I

It's box 20.

I still don't know what my first box that I know the weight of is, but if it's the one that someone posted earlier that weighs about that much, I'll be totally happy with that as well.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 13, 2012)

No update for me. Anybody know what they are getting that has a box wt of .. .6770?


----------



## redandwhite (Apr 13, 2012)

My box is .6730, and my account hasn't updated on the BB site either. I am trying not to be impatient, but I really want to know what I'm getting! I live on the west coast, so I know I still have a while to wait before it's delivered.



> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No update for me. Anybody know what they are getting that has a box wt of .. .6770?


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been able to post feedback on the products? I've looked a few times today and not seeing the feedback button.



I've been trying as well. My box is posted, but the feedback links aren't there. I want my points so I can shop! (or hoard, probably hoard, I'll have 390 something points after reviewing this month so it wouldn't make sense to spend them when I'll get break the $40 barrier next month. I'll probably still even hoard them then though and use them when a coupon comes a long). 

Speaking of coupons, do you definitely get a coupon for your 9th month? If so, I should have gotten one for this month, but I haven't yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine is letting me get my points now!


----------



## Souly (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine weighs the same! I have no idea what box it is though






 



> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No update for me. Anybody know what they are getting that has a box wt of .. .6770?


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got Farrah too.  I thought it was a little bland for my taste, but I have it on now and I kind of like it.  Tomorrow night I might put the Essie As Gold As It Gets top coat I got in my TV box over it to jazz it up a bit.  I also have a super sheer, almost clear pale pink with a pale pink micro-glitter that I think will look nice over it.  Its a cheapie I got for 99 cents at my local beauty supply.  I didnt think of mixing another shade with it!  Great idea!



The pale Zoyas make the best base coats! I have the Shay color, and I use it under my more sheer and/or glitter polishes, and it makes the top color pop like you wouldn't believe. Look on the bright side, gals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 13, 2012)

If my shipping id is say like 9238bb201232 (made up the numbers except the bb20) does that mean I have Birchbox #20? The one with two facial cleansers (and I got one last month too! 3 Cleansers in 2 Months!) 



  Seriously Birchbox? This is my second box -- little disappointed if thats my second box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 13, 2012)

what is the weight of your middle box? the one with the clarks.
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I now have 2 of my boxes, and the third is sitting at the post office ready for me to pick up in the morning!  The shipping notice for the one at the PO says the delivery date is the 15th, but its there now!  Its one of the ones with the Revolution Beauty balm!  I really am pleased with all 3 of my boxes, and think I got really lucky in only getting 2 dupes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

No. That is not your box number.  Mine has the same bb20 in the middle and I got box 2, others have bb19 or bb20 regardless of their box number.
 



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If my shipping id is say like 9238bb201232 (made up the numbers except the bb20) does that mean I have Birchbox #20? The one with two facial cleansers (and I got one last month too! 3 Cleansers in 2 Months!)
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If my shipping id is say like 9238bb201232 (made up the numbers except the bb20) does that mean I have Birchbox #20? The one with two facial cleansers (and I got one last month too! 3 Cleansers in 2 Months!)
> 
> ...



Nope, it doesn't correspond. Also, it's weird because I got box 20, according to the website, and mine doesn't have 2 cleansers. It has a cleanser and a moisturizer in it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

Yay my bb and myglam are in the next time up, I should have them sooner than expected...today or tomorrow!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 13, 2012)

My box weighs .5750 and I am getting box 15. Pretty happy with it since what I really wanted was the lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 13, 2012)

I gave my mom a gift subscription a couple months ago and her account still has the stoopid March box. It also isn't due to be delivered until next Tuesday but at least she finally has some shipping info. I am guessing maybe the later you signed up the later your box goes out? We just want to know what she will be getting since I have had mine for several days now.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 13, 2012)

> I considered that, but I went back and found the email they initially sent me asking me to upgrade. Indeed, it doesn't say WHEN I would get the "extra-pink" box, but the implication is the next month, being April. I got this message on March 16th and upgraded around the 25th.
> 
> Thank you for being such a loyal Birchbox customer. To get the most out of your monthly deliveries, why not upgrade to an annual subscription? You'll score one free box per year and 110 Birchbox Points just for signing up. And if you upgrade by March 31st, weâ€™ll gift you an extra-pink Birchbox with a special little surprise, plus you'll get 100 BONUS Birchbox Points*. To complete your upgrade, just enter code â€˜upgrade100annualâ€™ at checkout. Happy sampling!
> 
> What really annoyed me is that the link they gave would not allow me to upgrade at the time online, so I called to do it. I confirmed with the customer service rep that I was upgrading from a monthly to yearly account, and would no longer get the 10.00 a month charges. I got charged the 110, and then what shows up on my credit statement on April 3rd? Yeah, a monthly charge. I  contacted CS again and got it reversed and the monthly account cancelled (the reversal hasn't shown up yet on my online banking yet, but I'm *assuming* it will). I wonder if the CS rep didn't properly enter my account as an upgrade to yearly or something like that  and that's why I didn't get the pink box.  I did get the 100 bonus points, which was cool. Still...a bit of a hassle.


 Hmm - i used that code but thought it meant just that as an annual subscriber I would get the pink box for my 13th box. If you find out otherwise from CS, please let me know!!


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 13, 2012)

> My box is showing #1 a welcome box which I'm happy about because it has a polish which is just what I wanted. But the keratise thingy sorry for my spelling will be so useless to me. I don't have hair to use it on  lol would anybody trade anything for this? How do you trade? Sorry I'm new xD lol &lt;3


 Welcome! There is a trading thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I gave my mom a gift subscription a couple months ago and her account still has the stoopid March box. It also isn't due to be delivered until next Tuesday but at least she finally has some shipping info. I am guessing maybe the later you signed up the later your box goes out? We just want to know what she will be getting since I have had mine for several days now.



Nope that isn't how it goes, I've been a member for quite a few months, and my box goes out at different times every month. They ship by box number but not necessarily in order.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 13, 2012)

On twitter they say all the tabs should be updated to April but mine isn't yet. I'm getting so frustrated!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On twitter they say all the tabs should be updated to April but mine isn't yet. I'm getting so frustrated!



You're not alone!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On twitter they say all the tabs should be updated to April but mine isn't yet. I'm getting so frustrated!
> 
> 
> ...


 I tweeted them to ask them what the problem is!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nope. I have no updated shipping info and I still have the March box. I have been a member for a while.
 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave my mom a gift subscription a couple months ago and her account still has the stoopid March box. It also isn't due to be delivered until next Tuesday but at least she finally has some shipping info. I am guessing maybe the later you signed up the later your box goes out? We just want to know what she will be getting since I have had mine for several days now.


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been a subscriber for awhile and this is the slowest it's ever taken me to get my box or for the site to be uploaded. Not quite sure what the problem is.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tweeted them to ask them what the problem is!



I just called. She said basically that the tweet was wrong and many still aren't updated and to expect it by Saturday morning. She looked into my account to make sure nothing was wrong with it. It's annoying though because if people can receive their boxes by now, I should at least be able to see mine online.


----------



## CarmenVF (Apr 13, 2012)

March box is still showing on my account as well but I did finally get shipping info so I'm making progress. My box weight is .6340 and will hopefully get here on Tuesday. ðŸ˜„


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> March box is still showing on my account as well but I did finally get shipping info so I'm making progress. My box weight is .6340 and will hopefully get here on Tuesday. ðŸ˜„



Mine is .636 and due Saturday. I wonder if the people who still have March showing up all received the same box...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is .636 and due Saturday. I wonder if the people who still have March showing up all received the same box...



Seems like it, mine weighs around that.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, for those of you who already received your box, have you been able to leave feedback for items? I just tried and the little button is gone!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like the higher number boxes aren't showing up yet. Which is good because I want 28


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tweeted them to ask them what the problem is!
> 
> ...


 I know! At least let me know what I'm getting! This month has been such a pain.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 13, 2012)

My shipping info still hasnt updated at all on the UPS site and I received tracking Tuesday! Anyone else??


----------



## Stemarber (Apr 13, 2012)

hmmm yeah. mine isn't showing either and it's .73 and also due sat



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is .636 and due Saturday. I wonder if the people who still have March showing up all received the same box...


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 13, 2012)

Ah Thank you! That would have been very upsetting and almost would make me consider canceling and just going to glossy box and paying the 21 dollars they are going to charge when they release.

Hopefully my Birchbox account will update soon so I can see!

Also, I feel like the weight this month isn't a great thing to figure out what you got this month as many weights are near the same and the boxes aren't the same.  Time will only tell...


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 13, 2012)

On the BB account page, is anybody else missing the April order? What I mean is it shows the charge in February for the march box. It shows the march box. Then it shows the processing order from yesterday for BBman. Nowhere does it show a charge or order for the April box. I have a shipping notice with updated tracking. Just wondering if anybody else account looks like that too.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 13, 2012)

> My shipping info still hasnt updated at all on the UPS site and I received tracking Tuesday! Anyone else??


 I would email them or call them since it has been more than 48 hours!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My shipping info still hasnt updated at all on the UPS site and I received tracking Tuesday! Anyone else??



I'm in the same boat...starting to get worried.

edit:  My April box has updated on the website


----------



## TofuKat (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My shipping info still hasnt updated at all on the UPS site and I received tracking Tuesday! Anyone else??



Same here!

I have the tracking number, but no details about it and my account is still showing the March box.

Based on using a shipper at work, my take is that they generated the tracking number, but it hasn't left their warehouse.  Hmph.  Of course, I could definitely be wrong!!!  From my experience at work, I generate a label (and tracking number), but because my clients aren't tracking their packages and not expecting them I will "sit" on the box and sometimes take a few days to fill it before it actually gets scanned and sent off to the first location.  

Part of me doesn't really care that my box is later than normal because I don't typically like what I get in my boxes, but it irks me that their sloppiness is so transparent.


----------



## CarmenVF (Apr 13, 2012)

> My shipping info still hasnt updated at all on the UPS site and I received tracking Tuesday! Anyone else??


 My shipping info hadn't updated until an hour ago. There is probably nothing to worry about, they're just slow in updating.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 13, 2012)

too many updates and additions to their system during shipping time was a bad idea.  they updated their website and added birchman plus possibly adding birchman boxes to their shipping facility I can see if done wrong can add a lot of mistakes and stress to the system.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 13, 2012)

> too many updates and additions to their system during shipping time was a bad idea.  they updated their website and added birchman plus possibly adding birchman boxes to their shipping facility I can see if done wrong can add a lot of mistakes and stress to the system.


 They should have waited to update and add! At least until all the boxes went out.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should have waited to update and add! At least until all the boxes went out.



I don't see how they could if they wanted to send the first boxes out on the 25th.

Not that I am not annoyed at still seeing my March box listed!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

Fwiw, my shipping info didn't update until last night, but it is supposedly being delivered today. It usually takes 5 days or so, so hopefully it will update soon. 

I'm so tired of looking at my march box though.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 13, 2012)

I peeked. I'm getting box #7.





At first I thought this is going to suck, but I'm always on the lookout for the perfect moisturizer, I like nail polish, and even though I already have a huge bag of laundry detergent pods, I am forever doing laundry so these will be great to add to the mix. Pods make laundry so much easier for me. I'm not sure about Wonderstruck, but if I don't like it I'm sure one of my nieces like Taylor Swift and will want it. I'm also unsure about the hair mask, but I'm trying to do more with my hair than wash it so it could work.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should have waited to update and add! At least until all the boxes went out.
> 
> ...


 You mean birchbox for men shipping on the 25th? And I still think they could have put it off for a little while. I can't see how they will possibly be able to send out tons of birchboxes and tons of men birchboxes each month at the same time! They are going to be way too overwhelmed!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean birchbox for men shipping on the 25th? And I still think they could have put it off for a little while. I can't see how they will possibly be able to send out tons of birchboxes and tons of men birchboxes each month at the same time! They are going to be way too overwhelmed!



Yes, that is what I meant.  Sorry I wasn't clear.  They won't be sending them at the same time, Women's 10th and Men 24th.  I think the beta launch is what is slowing the shipping notices and the box updates.  

Though you could be right that this expansion along with what I assume is a recent increase in subscribers due to TV could create a bottleneck.  I really would give anything to read their business plan.


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought the same thing a few pages back. Also, my dashboard still says March? Anyone else have this problem?

Michelle



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 13, 2012)

My Extra Box just got here. Whoohoooo!!!!!


----------



## Stemarber (Apr 13, 2012)

I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the same thing a few pages back. Also, my dashboard still says March? Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Michelle


----------



## missionista (Apr 13, 2012)

For those who asked, I was able to leave feedback as of last night (when I finally received the box, yay!).  Have not tried today, but will probably do some more later tonight.  I clicked on my box, then clicked on the individual product, and the little feedback button was in the same place as before.  Maybe you could try refreshing that page if it doesn't show up?  Or try using a different browser?  FWIW, I was using Safari on a Mac.


----------



## Kbugg2163 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just got my box. It was a total surprise this month as the website didn't update my box info.But I'm pretty happy with my box. I got #29....and I don't hate it! But I'm not super excited about it either. I love the lipstick though! It's the perfect color for my fair skin and kind of makes up for me not receiving a lipsurgance in my TV Box last month =-)


----------



## Shelley Condren (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't received my box but my account does show a picture of what I will be receiving. Looks good to me.


----------



## atomic (Apr 13, 2012)

I signed up for Birchbox last month and it took nearly two weeks from the time I got my tracking number to when I actually received it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This month's tracking number says that I'm supposed to receive it tomorrow, but it's still in NJ.

My box weighs .7270.

I'm getting box #9. I love it! I've never tried Zoya before.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 13, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My shipping info still hasnt updated at all on the UPS site and I received tracking Tuesday! Anyone else??
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I actually called a few hours ago and she said UPS was just being slow and since they ship out in waves it may have just been a wave that hasn't updated. My other account has already been updated and is in my state. But the other box is what I really want (has the Revoltuon glow balm), so that's why I was stressin'


----------



## atomic (Apr 13, 2012)

I signed up for Birchbox and it took nearly two weeks from the time they gave me my tracking number to receive it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This month's tracking number says that I'm supposed to receive it tomorrow, but it's still in NJ.

My box weighs .7270.

I'm getting box #9. I love it! I've never tried Zoya before.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Apr 13, 2012)

My box weight was .472 and I received box #21 incase anyway was wondering about that weight.

I am not really that excited, I feel kinda... indifferent towards the box.  Obviously I would have preferred to get a full size sample like the beauty balm.  However, at least I didn't get laundry soap.  I don't really like liquid/cream foundations, but I do wear them sometimes in the summer as mineral foundation tend to sweat off more in my opinion.  I am happy that the foundation came in my shade, medium.  Not at ALL excited about the moisturizer and oil packets.  But I'll try the facial wipes and cleanser.  I currently don't use a cleanser, so we'll see.

Anyone else get this box?


----------



## GinaM (Apr 13, 2012)

Honestly, for those of us who didn't get the exact box we wanted, I think eventually everything comes around.  I gurarantee you, stick around long enough and you will get a zoya polish or a tarte lipsurgence.  Alot of the same products have been around for a while and it will make it into your box in time.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, for those of us who didn't get the exact box we wanted, I think eventually everything comes around.  I gurarantee you, stick around long enough and you will get a zoya polish or a tarte lipsurgence.  Alot of the same products have been around for a while and it will make it into your box in time.



Agreed!  Several months I get a box thinking I don't really like the stuff in it and then I end up trying it anyways and really liking it.  I've only had one box so far that I was SUPER disappointed in (february... still pisses me off lol).


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 13, 2012)

I found out I'm getting box #27. Wha wha whaaa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Prolly hitting the trade boards for the whole box. Never thought I would say that either. Still love BB though.


----------



## KrisAnna (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> After reading your post, I checked the link thats in my email instead of the link with the box on the Birchbox website.  That link on the site with my April box is for my March box, not my APril box.  My box is NOT waiting at the post office for me.  Now I'm mad!


 I just checked the shipping notice and now it says tracking info is unavailable. Its been 4 days so I'm going to send BB an email to see whats going on.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anyone's box ever been missing samples? Mine only had 3 this month, apparently the Zoya and Wonderstruck I was to receive were left out.. Emailed CS and got this:

"Hi Kyndal,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I apologize for the delay. I'm so sorry to hear that you're missing a samples! I just checked our inventory and luckily we have replacements! We are placing a new order for a new sample and it will be on its way out to you shortly. Please expect email confirmation from us upon its shipment!

So sorry for the trouble again and please don't hesitate to write in with any questions!"

Should I be expecting a new BOX or just an envelope with the missing items? SO CONFUSED.

2nd month with Birchbox. Allergic to 2 samples in first box and 2nd box missing 2 items. Not too impressive of a start over here!!!


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 13, 2012)

Quote: Should I be expecting a new BOX or just an envelope with the missing items? SO CONFUSED.

In my experience, an envelope with the missing items.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for a speedy reply!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm getting Box 7 on both of my accounts. Buh! I thought I was receiving different boxes because the tracking shows different weights for each box. I guess my beauty profiles aren't different enough. I received two of the same [Teen Vogue] boxes last month too. Fail. Perhaps I should have changed my beauty profile then. =/


----------



## KrisAnna (Apr 13, 2012)

It looks like the full size one but i won't know for sure until it gets here. We'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this box too...do we know the size of the revolution balm?


----------



## lilyelement (Apr 13, 2012)

My tracking says my box should be here today. If not I'm going to chase the mail man down.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have 4 birchbox subs &amp; so far I have received box 5 &amp; 6.  I was really excited to try the Taylor Swift perfume &amp; I really like it!  I usually hope NOT to get the perfume samples so I didn't expect to get the one I actually did want.  Hopefully my other 2 boxes are different!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Mine weighs the same! I have no idea what box it is though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My box was close to that and it was 9 I think. It had: zoya in Farrah, wonderstruck by Taylor swift, yes to blueberries wipes, befine moisturizer &amp; cleaner, lulu hair powder. Don't know if it helps but you can at least see what was in a box close to your boxes wait. Think mine was .68


----------



## Lychae (Apr 13, 2012)

3 days no tracking information to updated here and still on March. UPS is so slow. They need FEDex.


----------



## Lychae (Apr 13, 2012)

If I get taylor swift perfume I'll trade with you for something in your box. I really hate the smell of it.


----------



## alyn308 (Apr 13, 2012)

My tracking info never updated, BUT I just received my box!  It's Box 4...pretty happy with it.


----------



## Stemarber (Apr 13, 2012)

My mom opened my box and I got #9. My weight was .73 lbs for those wondering. Yay Zoya in Bevin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just what i wanted.


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 13, 2012)

I have been loyal to BB, but since more recently they've been sending out more and more different types of boxes, i'm starting to feel annoyed.  If you're going to have a bunch of different types of boxes but still have us all pay the same $10/month I think each box should be the same. Or AT LEAST be of the same value. Some boxes having full sized products making it worth a lot more isn't really fair! I want to be happy about what I get each month, not wishing I got what someone else got...honestly if I never knew other people got different or better products I would always be happier and more excited about my box. Bummer they had to go and change things....


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 13, 2012)

Yay my shipping notice finally updated!

weight .6110

says I should get it by Monday.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 13, 2012)

my box is finally In Washington at least.  I should get it sometime next week.  



  this kinda goes with how i feel right now, heck yea!!!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 13, 2012)

Just an idea for those who said they got the Yes to Blueberries wipes but have sensitive skin or just aren't interested--I have tons of face wipes that I bought to try but irritated my face so I keep them in my car and gym bag so when I go for a run or work out I can give myself a hooker's bath and not feel so gross and smelly when I run in the gas station/smoothie stand/liquor store.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 13, 2012)

I would really love to see Birchbox change the whole box program. There are always really great items almost every month that I NEVER GET!  To avoid us getting sucky boxes (in our opinion, because one person's dream box is another one's dud, and vice versa0, I have a suggestion on how BB could make most of us happy.

It's similar to how Beauty Army does it, with a couple of twists.

BB could let us choose from ALL the available items for that month.

But since the $ values of the products differ, it could be a Chinese type menu , like choose 2 from column A, 1 from column B, 2 from column C, and everyone gets the same" lifestyle" item. If you really want the surprise factor, you can opt for the default box which they can keep secret.

I am just so tired of almost everyone else getting the cool stuff (imo) and I get the blah (imo) boxes.


----------



## Lychae (Apr 13, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 0.4570

Projected delivery date to USPS is April 16th.

Anyone got their box with this weight yet?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think one of their main differences and what *sells* BB in most cases is the surprise factor. I doubt they will change therir entire business plan and operations because of a few subscribers who dislike the way they operate. 

We get what we signed up for, dont we? Maybe its easy for me to say because I always get good boxes (what I consider good) but it seems some ppl refuse to be satisfied. Not a single person gets awesome and/or high value boxes all the time, remember that.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But since the $ values of the products differ, it could be a Chinese type menu , like choose 2 from column A, 1 from column B, 2 from column C, and everyone gets the same" lifestyle" item. If you really want the surprise factor, you can opt for the default box which they can keep secret.


 I LOVE that idea!


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 13, 2012)

My boxes are .5940 and .5720...




Oh nos! What if it's the same box? The weights are soooo close! Maybe I would have to try for a trade - never done that before!


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think one of their main differences and what *sells* BB in most cases is the surprise factor. I doubt they will change therir entire business plan and operations because of a few subscribers who dislike the way they operate.
> 
> We get what we signed up for, dont we? Maybe its easy for me to say because I always get good boxes (what I consider good) but it seems some ppl refuse to be satisfied. Not a single person gets awesome and/or high value boxes all the time, remember that.



EXACTLY. You SHOULD get what you signed up for! Each box should have a value of at least $10. Period. I'm not one to complain and I recommend BB to everyone, but after getting several low value boxes in a row it does get frustrating. I am all for surprise factor, just want to get my $$ worth. On that note, I can't wait for my BB to arrive.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 13, 2012)

So Birchbox Ops tweeted me back an said "we'll be updating soon! Thank you for your patience. Xo" Gah just release the boxes already! They've been saying "soon" or "very soon" for three days now!


----------



## Liber Vix (Apr 13, 2012)

I decided I probably won't bother with contacting CS again, even though it really does sound like I should gotten a pink box.The one i got, 14, is a lot better than I initially thought. The Tarte lipstain (I got Joy) is fantastic, and the exfoliation mitt is full size too, so I'm happy. And the items from 13 could always come up again, so I'm just gonna choose my battles.
 



> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I considered that, but I went back and found the email they initially sent me asking me to upgrade. Indeed, it doesn't say WHEN I would get the "extra-pink" box, but the implication is the next month, being April. I got this message on March 16th and upgraded around the 25th.
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey, anyone else having the problem that USPS won't leave your Birchbox/MyGlam packages anymore and gives you a notice to come pick them up? All of a sudden, my person is starting to do this, but he fails to leave the notice which makes it hard to pick up at the post office. Sooooo annoying - especially because both packages fit nicely in my mailbox!


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 13, 2012)

lol at the hooker's bath, but I never thought to use the wipes that irritate my face for freshening up otherwise. looks like I'll be stocking up on some to keep in my purse for hooker bathes!



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea for those who said they got the Yes to Blueberries wipes but have sensitive skin or just aren't interested--I have tons of face wipes that I bought to try but irritated my face so I keep them in my car and gym bag so when I go for a run or work out I can give myself a hooker's bath and not feel so gross and smelly when I run in the gas station/smoothie stand/liquor store.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, birchbox is tripping. The reason my box hasn't updated yet I"m pretty sure is because its not a real box. 

I am SUPPOSED to have the vapour organic beauty lipgloss (SO EXCITED FOR THAT WHEN I READ IT ON MY CARD!) but its not in there. I already emailed them.

but regardless of that, unless I'm blind, my box isn't listed. I only see two boxes with the vapour, 29 and 30, and neither of them are my box. 

I got the dirt, oroflujido, befine sampler, and tea besides the phantom vapour lipgloss. The dirt sample is so small.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, birchbox is tripping. The reason my box hasn't updated yet I"m pretty sure is because its not a real box.
> 
> ...


Possibly the phantom Box 19?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box19


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE that idea!


 Thanks Zadi!  If I had the capital and was 20 years younger I'l probably start my own sub service using that as a model.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Possibly the phantom Box 19?
> ...


That was my thought, yeah, cause it obviously EXISTS they have a card for it and its in my hand lol, but I thought maybe I was missing it on the list.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That was my thought, yeah, cause it obviously EXISTS they have a card for it and its in my hand lol, but I thought maybe I was missing it on the list.



Mine has not updated either. Its supposed to come tomorrow but USPS has not updated!


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hahahahaha, "a hooker's bath." I'm going to start using that now.
 



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea for those who said they got the Yes to Blueberries wipes but have sensitive skin or just aren't interested--I have tons of face wipes that I bought to try but irritated my face so I keep them in my car and gym bag so when I go for a run or work out I can give myself a hooker's bath and not feel so gross and smelly when I run in the gas station/smoothie stand/liquor store.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 13, 2012)

I REALLY like this idea. That way everyone gets the same value in their box. I don't necessarily care if I "get my ten bucks back" (like some people do) but I do find it a little annoying when people have boxes that are grossly more valuable than others. To extrapolate on this idea further, you could choose all the things from the column that you wouldn't mind getting and they could pick from what you loosely choose to keep it a surprise! I love BB and will probably keep a sub for it as long as it's in existence, I just wish there was a little moderation regarding range of value of the different boxes. 
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would really love to see Birchbox change the whole box program. There are always really great items almost every month that I NEVER GET!  To avoid us getting sucky boxes (in our opinion, because one person's dream box is another one's dud, and vice versa0, I have a suggestion on how BB could make most of us happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 13, 2012)

I got one of my boxes yesterday (box 14), and my other one should be coming sometime early next week. The second box was definitely not shipped by the 10th, since UPS didn't get it until the 12th, but oh well... At least I have 2 subscriptions to alleviate my impatience. 





I really liked box 14, although I still didn't get the LipSurgence in the color I wanted (Amused). I had Lucky from last month and this time got Joy. I'll just save up enough points and buy myself Amused from the Birchbox store. I'm excited to try the MicrodermaMitt - I can't believe that's supposed to be the "extra" - it's probably my favorite part of the box!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY like this idea. That way everyone gets the same value in their box. I don't necessarily care if I "get my ten bucks back" (like some people do) but I do find it a little annoying when people have boxes that are grossly more valuable than others. To extrapolate on this idea further, you could choose all the things from the column that you wouldn't mind getting and they could pick from what you loosely choose to keep it a surprise! I love BB and will probably keep a sub for it as long as it's in existence, I just wish there was a little moderation regarding range of value of the different boxes.


For me it's not so much the $ value but just getting the items I really want! Like the Revolution tint stick this month.  I was so hoping for that!  I pay the same $10 as everyone else. Why should some luck out and not others? That's a pretty universal item and I think everyone should have gotten it!  Why just a lucky few boxes? And I'll bet that some who got it don't even want it!  My proposed plan would eliminate disappointment.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 13, 2012)

According to the website I'm getting this box too, and I feel like I'm in the same boat as you. Not exactly ecstatic but not disappointed. I broke out TERRIBLY using the Yes To Carrot Moisturizer, so I'm slightly hesitant to use the Yes to Blueberries. And I hate those packets, you basically have to use then in one time. Maybe the foundation will work in my favor though, and the cleanser I could use. It was VERY geared toward face care, which I'm indifferent towards as I break out from some products and some are perfect so its a hit or miss. I would have been happier with a box that contained a nail polish sample (but I plan on buying the Bevin by Zoya) or the face mitt, or Pangea. 

My ONE gripe with BB this month: Wonderstruck was a VERY advertised perfume, I got the little postcard samples of it MONTHS ago, but its been out on shelves for a while....and I own it. Kind of like how I received the Viva La Juicy.... and I've owned it for years. I wish that they would send samples of new or unrecognized perfume samples (like DRK DNM and LIV GREEN) rather than ones that are so heavily marketed.... and that I have owned. 



> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight was .472 and I received box #21 incase anyway was wondering about that weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 13, 2012)

That is so funny.  I have been doing that for a few years now. Long car rides, I mean long ones.  I also use them on the airplane.  I always feel nasty when i on the plane.  They work great I agree with you.  








> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea for those who said they got the Yes to Blueberries wipes but have sensitive skin or just aren't interested--I have tons of face wipes that I bought to try but irritated my face so I keep them in my car and gym bag so when I go for a run or work out I can give myself a hooker's bath and not feel so gross and smelly when I run in the gas station/smoothie stand/liquor store.


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 13, 2012)

I peaked on the website. I am getting box 14. Super excited about it!! yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 13, 2012)

YAY! Finally my box info was updated on the site! I felt like it took a century! Turns out I'm getting Box 17: samples of the Kahina argan oil &amp; facial lotion, FULL size alima pure lip balm, FULL SIZE Willa facial cleansing foam, and taylor swift perfume. I'm ecstatic! ^____^ Although I really wish I got the Revolution beauty balm, i'm still excited for mine to come. I can't believe my box weight was only 0.4580 though, makes me think they sent me the wrong box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we shall see....


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 13, 2012)

So my town was just hit by a tornado... Part of the post office was damaged and my first thought was 'OH NO!  MY BIRCHBOX IS THERE!!!" 

Seriously ya'll, if my birchbox is damaged I'm gonna be heartbroken! 

(Everyone is okay by the way!)


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey I got Amused and WANTED Joy! Wanna trade?!



> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes yesterday (box 14), and my other one should be coming sometime early next week. The second box was definitely not shipped by the 10th, since UPS didn't get it until the 12th, but oh well... At least I have 2 subscriptions to alleviate my impatience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennabean (Apr 13, 2012)

I think I have the same box as you, I couldn't find it on the list of boxes.  It's showing under my April box but has not arrived yet. 

ï»¿ï»¿





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was my thought, yeah, cause it obviously EXISTS they have a card for it and its in my hand lol, but I thought maybe I was missing it on the list.


----------



## poopfruit (Apr 13, 2012)

did anyone else get an email from customer service with a different tracking number? It isn't displaying any information at this point just like the original one, but I thought it was odd that they sent me a new number out of the blue. And my box is still showing as march on he website. :[ Side note, I'm gonna be kind of bummed if I don't get any nailpolish. I had the newbie box last month and missed out pretty badly. Stupid eyerock


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 13, 2012)

my box finally got updated...crossing my fingers on a good nail color because the last two I received I gave away:/


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 13, 2012)

I still haven't gotten mine. It's been sitting in Jersey City of all places since last night. I'm getting box number 18 and I'm pretty pleased with it. I don't mind the perfume, since it's something I've never tried before and_ not _the Taylor Swift one. But the one I really wanted was the Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne, since that sounds right up my alley.

I also found out I won one of the additional Teen Vogue boxes via their Pinterest contest! I can't wait to get that one, but I just hope I get different colors than last time. I got the Tarte Lucky in my March box. It's not an impossible color to wear, but I don't want another one...


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 13, 2012)

Am I the only person still seeing my March box online? Driving me crazy! And I'm not even scheduled to get mine until the 17th. Sigh.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only person still seeing my March box online? Driving me crazy! And I'm not even scheduled to get mine until the 17th. Sigh.


 No mine still shows the March box... super frustrating! &amp; Mine isn't due until the 16th... Maybe its the group that was shipped out later they haven't updated?


----------



## Souly (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm still seeing stupid March





 



> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person still seeing my March box online? Driving me crazy! And I'm not even scheduled to get mine until the 17th. Sigh.


----------



## shannonashleys (Apr 13, 2012)

Aw man.... I clicked the shipping link on birchbox.com under my April box and it said "delivered"... I was sooo excited! Then I noticed it said "delivered March 15", which means the link they gave me was for last month's box. I then went through the link on my email and my box shipped the 6th, but no other tracking info was given (on usps.com). The bb link definitely burst my bubble!





Anyway, I'm supposed be to getting box #10, has anyone else received this box? I wanted to know what color the Zoya was.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw man.... I clicked the shipping link on birchbox.com under my April box and it said "delivered"... I was sooo excited! Then I noticed it said "delivered March 15", which means the link they gave me was for last month's box. I then went through the link on my email and my box shipped the 6th, but no other tracking info was given (on usps.com). The bb link definitely burst my bubble!
> 
> ...


 Not necessarily. Unfortunately UPS MI reuses tracking #s which means the # you got is probably correct but hasn't been updated by UPS MI to remove the previous person's info.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2012)

for anyone getting the alima pure lip balm, i just looked up some reviews on them, and they look like they wear more like a lipstick actually! the cranberry one looks like its a deep red.

i'm excited!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 13, 2012)

yay! Awesome! thanks for looking it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for anyone getting the alima pure lip balm, i just looked up some reviews on them, and they look like they wear more like a lipstick actually! the cranberry one looks like its a deep red.
> 
> i'm excited!


----------



## snllama (Apr 13, 2012)

My tracking is finally live!! Expected ship date is the 16th with a weight of 0.4390


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the group, This will be my 4th Birchbox, but I've been stalking this forum for a while now lol. Looks like I'm getting box 8, I'm excited to see which lip balm I get, totally hoping for Mango since Cranberry will probably be really dark on me lol.


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 13, 2012)

I got the same box. #9! Has anyone received the dirt scrub so far?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 13, 2012)

My box made it to Phoenix today, which means it should get here tomorrow.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 13, 2012)

My box weight is .4590 so I'm hoping I'm getting 17 too! When are you supposed to get your box? Mine isn't due to arrive until Monday, but it will probably be much later than that if past boxes are any indicator, so if you get yours first you will have to tell me if that is what you actually got.



> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! Finally my box info was updated on the site! I felt like it took a century! Turns out I'm getting Box 17: samples of the Kahina argan oil &amp; facial lotion, FULL size alima pure lip balm, FULL SIZE Willa facial cleansing foam, and taylor swift perfume. I'm ecstatic! ^____^ Although I really wish I got the Revolution beauty balm, i'm still excited for mine to come. I can't believe my box weight was only 0.4580 though, makes me think they sent me the wrong box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we shall see....


----------



## Lychae (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't want the wonder

struck so it will be up for grabs! A busy household with a toddler is always up for free laundry samples. Lets see how clean and awesome it makes my almost three year old clothes.
I really wanted the tinted moisturizer by pur minerals. Oh well!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my box and tried on the Pur tm instantly. I really liked it.  Its a tad too pink for me but i dont think its too noticeable.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 13, 2012)

i just got my very first Birchbox today, and am sad and disappointed. I don't even think the contents of this (box 23) are worth the $10 I paid. 





Befine skin care sampler

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

stila Smoky Eye Card

Lifestyle Extra: Hollywood Fashion Secrets Fashion Tape


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my town was just hit by a tornado... Part of the post office was damaged and my first thought was 'OH NO!  MY BIRCHBOX IS THERE!!!"
> 
> ...



Well I am glad to hear that everyone is okay! I won't lie, I laughed at the first thought of your BB being at the Post office.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 13, 2012)

> I have been loyal to BB, but since more recently they've been sending out more and more different types of boxes, i'm starting to feel annoyed.  If you're going to have a bunch of different types of boxes but still have us all pay the same $10/month I think each box should be the same. Or AT LEAST be of the same value. Some boxes having full sized products making it worth a lot more isn't really fair! I want to be happy about what I get each month, not wishing I got what someone else got...honestly if I never knew other people got different or better products I would always be happier and more excited about my box. Bummer they had to go and change things....


 I totally agree with this!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am in the same boat. And my delivery isn't updating.
 



> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person still seeing my March box online? Driving me crazy! And I'm not even scheduled to get mine until the 17th. Sigh.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY like this idea. That way everyone gets the same value in their box. I don't necessarily care if I "get my ten bucks back" (like some people do) but I do find it a little annoying when people have boxes that are grossly more valuable than others. To extrapolate on this idea further, you could choose all the things from the column that you wouldn't mind getting and they could pick from what you loosely choose to keep it a surprise! I love BB and will probably keep a sub for it as long as it's in existence, I just wish there was a little moderation regarding range of value of the different boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 13, 2012)

> I got the same box. #9! Has anyone received the dirt scrub so far?


 What color nail polish did you get? That's the box I'm suppose to get!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Apr 13, 2012)

I got box #5. it wasn't one of my favorites, but I will try everything in it happily. I LOVE the nail polish color I got (Farrah), and I love that I got one of the few boxes that did NOT have the Wonderstruck. From the description, I don't think I would like it. Yay!


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just peeked at what I'm getting and I'm not getting the Wonderstruck sample, kinda bummed about it since I wanted to really try to before making the decision to buy it or not.


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box weight is .4590 so I'm hoping I'm getting 17 too! When are you supposed to get your box? Mine isn't due to arrive until Monday, but it will probably be much later than that if past boxes are any indicator, so if you get yours first you will have to tell me if that is what you actually got.



I'm supposed to be getting mine on Monday, fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's in my city, but it usually takes two days to actually make it to my mailbox. And of course, I'll post once I receive it....Box 17, in my opinion, is probably one of the best, or best (IMO) this month-besides those with the revolution balm, I'm still really happy! ^__^


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Captureit02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just peeked at what I'm getting and I'm not getting the Wonderstruck sample, kinda bummed about it since I wanted to really try to before making the decision to buy it or not.


I can send you mine if you want it, I don't care for it.


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can send you mine if you want it, I don't care for it.



Really?! Thanks I'll PM you. I would go to the store and try it there but I have to try perfumes on a few times just to make sure I don't get a massive headache from it or another reaction.


----------



## francie nolan (Apr 14, 2012)

my box weighs 0.4570 and i am getting box #2.  if that helps anyone out.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 14, 2012)

Eh, one of my boxes just updated to say "shipment info received by post office" but in Springfield, MA...I'm in Arizona  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this doesn't seem right to me. It usually wouldn't go to a PO until its in my state. Anyone have insight??


----------



## hollielovespink (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey girlies!

I've been stalking these posts for a while now, time to join in!!

I'm determined not to let myself peek this month. Perhaps the past peeking has given me bad BB karma so that I get the box I'm least stoked about. Mine is *supposed* to arrive Tuesday!

(Newbie question- where is this thread where y'all trade your BB goodies?)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2012)

ughhhhhh my birchbox made it to my city post office tonight (expected delivery date was the 17th so yay!) but i won't be able to get it until monday because my school mail services is closed on the weekend D:


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 14, 2012)

here is the link, and not a newbie question.. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/540#post_1856820

Originally Posted by *hollielovespink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey girlies!

I've been stalking these posts for a while now, time to join in!!

I'm determined not to let myself peek this month. Perhaps the past peeking has given me bad BB karma so that I get the box I'm least stoked about. Mine is *supposed* to arrive Tuesday!

(Newbie question- where is this thread where y'all trade your BB goodies?)


----------



## Kittables (Apr 14, 2012)

Just a quick question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new to birchbox and should be receiving my first one next week. I just got the shipping confirmation. There's no info as to what my

box will contain, yet. On the site it still says "Your box will be shipping soon!". So I was wondering if I'll be getting an introductory box. Is anyone here expecting

their first box? What did the newbies get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a quick question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new to birchbox and should be receiving my first one next week. I just got the shipping confirmation. There's no info as to what my
> 
> ...



The first box is usually an introductory box!  They usually contain some items from the past few boxes and a current sample or two.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 14, 2012)

My enabler and I talked about BB today, since mine arrived last night (box #6). She has YET to be displeased with a BB--she thinks it's because she DOESN'T look at what the other boxes get. I kinda understand this, but at the same time, I love knowing what I "might" get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 14, 2012)

Is anyone else having the issue of BB showing the wrong box? My friend received a completely different box from the one listed on her account, so she can't leave feedback for the items she actually got. Mine was doing it for maybe a day, but it's set right again. She e-mailed them, but they have yet to reply.

Just wondering, since a few gals brought it up a few pages back. What is so special about the pink box from the yearly subscription? Are there set things in the box or something? I only ask because I'm thinking about getting the yearly subscription.


----------



## iashleycouture (Apr 14, 2012)

I just looked on the BB site. looks like I'm getting box #4 as my first BB.


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm getting 2 of the # 2 boxes :/

I made sure to make my profile different but I guess I'm just unlucky. The weights are .454 and .458 and notification emails were sent on the 10th and then the 11th, if that helps anyone.

Quote: Originally Posted by *panzerruin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else having the issue of BB showing the wrong box? My friend received a completely different box from the one listed on her account, so she can't leave feedback for the items she actually got. Mine was doing it for maybe a day, but it's set right again. She e-mailed them, but they have yet to reply.

Just wondering, since a few gals brought it up a few pages back. What is so special about the pink box from the yearly subscription? Are there set things in the box or something? I only ask because I'm thinking about getting the yearly subscription.
With any luck that will be a problem of mine. Maybe they're trying to stop us from peeking!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eh, one of my boxes just updated to say "shipment info received by post office" but in Springfield, MA...I'm in Arizona 




 this doesn't seem right to me. It usually wouldn't go to a PO until its in my state. Anyone have insight??
I have one box showing that for Springfield and another box showing that for Jersey City, NJ and both are coming to Kansas. I think it's one of the quirky things Mail Innovations does.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 14, 2012)

Did anyone have .61 or thereabouts?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 14, 2012)

So for those of you that get the revolution, is it awesome? I think I'm going to use some bb points to get one. I'm very satisfied with my box (if they ship me my missing vapour lipgoss) but for some reason I'm obsessed with that product!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yay!!! Just looked on USPS website since the UPS one won't update and my box is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be a complete surprise this month since Birchbox still hasn't update my page!


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 14, 2012)

Saturday morning and STILL showing last months box. Thanks Birchbox... thanks...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BFaire06 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just a quick BB question, since I have never purchased from the store.  I have about 300 points stashed up.  If I buy $40 worth of products in the store, and use my 300 points towards it, will I get 400 points, or just the 100 points difference?  I have been browsing the FAQ's looking for the answers but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

I got my box today, and I'm actually pretty happy with it.  I got the lip balm in a nice color, Rhubarb - it's almost the exact shade of my lips and it is super moisturizing.  I like the scent of Wonderstruck, which I hadn't worn before. The day cream at first seemed a little richer than I usually go for, but it felt nice and non greasy when I put some on.  I got the salve in the Aloe &amp; Green Tea scent, which is nice and subtle and smells good.  The laundry drops in the fresh scent will be put to use today, I'll see how they tackle a week's worth of scrubs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saturday morning and STILL showing last months box. Thanks Birchbox... thanks...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Me too. Although at least my box is out of delivery. The first time ever that I'll get my box before the site updates.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 14, 2012)

Still March here, too....


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a quick BB question, since I have never purchased from the store.  I have about 300 points stashed up.  If I buy $40 worth of products in the store, and use my 300 points towards it, will I get 400 points, or just the 100 points difference?  I have been browsing the FAQ's looking for the answers but can't seem to find anything.



You only get 1 point per dollar you spend, so  you would get 10 points.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone have .61 or thereabouts?


mine is .6110


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Captureit02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just peeked at what I'm getting and I'm not getting the Wonderstruck sample, kinda bummed about it since I wanted to really try to before making the decision to buy it or not.



If you want to send me a private message with your address I will send you my sample! I got the full-size bottle for Christmas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Eh, one of my boxes just updated to say "shipment info received by post office" but in Springfield, MA...I'm in Arizona
> 
> 
> ...


Mine always says that too but I don't this that is where the actual box is.  It's confusing....because at the lower part of the report it also says it's in New Jersey.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think one of their main differences and what *sells* BB in most cases is the surprise factor. I doubt they will change therir entire business plan and operations because of a few subscribers who dislike the way they operate.
> 
> We get what we signed up for, dont we? Maybe its easy for me to say because I always get good boxes (what I consider good) but it seems some ppl refuse to be satisfied. Not a single person gets awesome and/or high value boxes all the time, remember that.


 Also, discussions like the MUT forums mean that BB's brands get exposure to people who *don't even get the samples*! That's fantastic marketing, because think about how many people were excited about that balm: more than even got the samples Revolution sent out. I do agree that multiple $10 items in the same box, when some boxes aren't even worth $10 total, is not okay or good value.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, discussions like the MUT forums mean that BB's brands get exposure to people who *don't even get the samples*! That's fantastic marketing, because think about how many people were excited about that balm: more than even got the samples Revolution sent out. I do agree that multiple $10 items in the same box, when some boxes aren't even worth $10 total, is not okay or good value.


I agree, I think it should be more consistent to maybe half of the different box types instead of 20+.  I also think it sucks that the welcome box is this generic box that has nothing to do with the current months theme.  I don't see a point in leaving out a new customer to all the new products that everyone else gets to enjoy.  I dodged the welcome box by opting in for the TV box but I feel bad for all the others who are posting and are like WTF?


----------



## Shayna11 (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree that it's frustrating to read about these amazing products for 2 weeks and then receive a box that has none of them.  February was the worst for me because people were getting beauty blenders and/or the dermalogica exfoliant.  And I got a box that had neither one.  I love getting birchbox and wouldn't cancel it, but if they are going to have a super great product that they know everyone will want, they should make sure everyone gets one.  It's the hope that one day I'll get one of the good boxes that keeps me going, although it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## BFaire06 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, got it!  So its actual dollars spent, not the "value" including previous points.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, got it!  So its actual dollars spent, not the "value" including previous points.



Correct.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 14, 2012)

I just checked usps.com and it looks like my box is out for delivery!  I was supposed to get it on the 16th. whoot


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My enabler and I talked about BB today, since mine arrived last night (box #6). She has YET to be displeased with a BB--she thinks it's because she DOESN'T look at what the other boxes get. I kinda understand this, but at the same time, I love knowing what I "might" get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Not gonna lie, I was definitely more content with my boxes before I started coming here and seeing ALL of them...but it's addictive and fun to see them all, too.  Oh well.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 14, 2012)

No, of course not. Haha, I'm not _that _unrealistic.




I'm talking in theory here. But regarding running out of samples, that's why I said it would be cool if you could check all the things you'd be interested in getting (and HAD to select like 15 out of thirty, to prevent everyone from only picking the same five big samples or so) and then they'd pick from there what you got and throw in a few that you didn't select. That way it creates thousands of different possible combinations (to keep sample distribution even) and you could always get at least a couple of items you're guaranteed to like but would also still be surprised with what they picked in the end. It's like the beauty profile but tweaked. Alas though, I don't work at BB and no matter what, I'll always subscribe to BB as long at they're in existence, whether or not they stay with the same format or change it up a thousand times. Whether or not I get $5 or $30 value boxes, I think it's worth $10 just to have the surprise and suspense each month. I _love _the idea of beauty subs and BB is the best one out there for me. And even when I get an occasional "dud," I always get a really high value box every few months to make up for it, so I'm sure it probably evens out in the end. Much like everyone else though, I wish that the value of boxes were a tad more controlled each month. But for now, the trade thread will remain a godsend for any unwanted samples.





Also, on a side note, your dog is ADORABLE, yousoldtheworld. I was creeping on your beauty blog and the pic of him "sniffing" the Harvey Prince Ageless was precious.
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The problem with that is that they don't get an unlimited number of some samples.  Especially when it comes to makeup, companies offer a certain number and usually NOT enough for every box.  Allowing people to choose their samples would end up with most people competing for a limited number of the same samples. I do think they should attempt to make the worth of each box similar.
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 14, 2012)

> No, of course not. Haha, I'm not _that _unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know that BB would ever bother doing it that way but I don't think it's completely unworkable. I have no interest in the Revolution balm so many folks want, and i think there are enough people who would have different "ideal" samples that they would be able to spread them out. Or maybe they could actually pay attention to our profiles - people who have face creams as their splurge would get that as their "big" item, etc.


----------



## astokes (Apr 14, 2012)

The months I get boxes "worth" upwards of $20 make the less pricey boxes worth it. To me at least.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with you. I doubt they'd ever alter it that much, let alone do it the way I was talking about... I was just saying speaking hypothetically and thought it would be a cool.



And no joke there! I'm always getting moisturizer and oil hair serums despite the fact that my profile says "oily" for both of those areas.
 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know that BB would ever bother doing it that way but I don't think it's completely unworkable. I have no interest in the Revolution balm so many folks want, and i think there are enough people who would have different "ideal" samples that they would be able to spread them out. Or maybe they could actually pay attention to our profiles - people who have face creams as their splurge would get that as their "big" item, etc.


 

That's what I think too. Like I said earlier in the thread, after my TV box had $32 worth of product in it, they could send me three "crap" boxes in a row and I'd still be over the moon.



> Originally Posted by *astokes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, dupe post!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 14, 2012)

> My enabler and I talked about BB today, since mine arrived last night (box #6). She has YET to be displeased with a BB--she thinks it's because she DOESN'T look at what the other boxes get. I kinda understand this, but at the same time, I love knowing what I "might" get


 For me, I think it is knowing what other people are getting that creates disappointment. I am not thrilled with my box because the lip balm shade is probably a shade I don't wear but.. It's not a bad box. I just see some of the others and wish I could try out that instead (like the revolution stuff). Most of the time I love what I get and trying out new things and am very happy.. And I always peek. I don't think I could NOT peak.. Ha ha


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 14, 2012)

I got my box. It's kinda "meh" but I was really hoping for a Pangea box.

I'm not sure which number box this is, but the weight was: 0.6400.

1) Dropps Laundry Detergent - my husband will enjoy this more than I do.

  2) Alima Pure Lipbalm in Rhubarb - feels good and despite how it looks, the color worked on me.   3) Willa Towelettes - Very convenient, but not eco-friendly. So much for the "natural" theme this month.   4) Wonderstruck - Yuck! Stick to tunes Taylor.    5) Befine Sampler of Cleanser/Moisturizer - I don't like packet samples so it'll be awhile before I try them.
Quote: For me, I think it is knowing what other people are getting that creates disappointment. I am not thrilled with my box because the lip balm shade is probably a shade I don't wear but.. It's not a bad box. I just see some of the others and wish I could try out that instead (like the revolution stuff). Most of the time I love what I get and trying out new things and am very happy.. And I always peek. I don't think I could NOT peak.. Ha ha


Yeah, my disappointment comes from knowing what I missed out on. I need to stop looking.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, my second accounts box has shipped and was in NJ, supposed to be here by the 16th. It's box 20 which is fine by me!
My regular account box weighs less, .4 something, and the shipping info and the website still haven't updated, and the website is showing march.

Ah well!
Hopefully it gets here when it says it does!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine weighs .5990 Lbs. Anyone with my weight received theirs yet and know what it is??? My BB account hasn't updated yet and I'm getting Impatient!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 14, 2012)

> I agree that it's frustrating to read about these amazing products for 2 weeks and then receive a box that has none of them.  February was the worst for me because people were getting beauty blenders and/or the dermalogica exfoliant.  And I got a box that had neither one.  I love getting birchbox and wouldn't cancel it, but if they are going to have a super great product that they know everyone will want, they should make sure everyone gets one.  It's the hope that one day I'll get one of the good boxes that keeps me going, although it hasn't happened yet.


 I was so sad I didn't get either of those! But, turns out the Juice Bauty blemish clearing serum I got is a total game changer, my chin has NEVER stayed this clear before. And even with it being a small size and using it twice a day on my chin, i still havent run out of it (i'm getting close though, gasp lol). Having clear skin is worth WAY more than a beauty blender or Microfoliant so I am glad I ended up getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that is why I love BB, you never know what new product will rock your socks off.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 14, 2012)

Received my box today... #18, which is okay... glad to see that my lip balm is Rhubarb and not Mango, or something else.  I was worried after just opening my MyGlam bag that had the pink eyeliner...


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 14, 2012)

My box is also in NJ... Either the tracking info hasnt been updated, or its been sitting there since the 11th. Im soo annoyed already &amp; this is only my 1st box :/


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 14, 2012)

My box is also in NJ... Either the tracking info hasnt been updated, or its been sitting there since the 11th. Im soo annoyed already &amp; this is only my 1st box :/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 14, 2012)

Me, too, exactly. Any ideas?
 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is .6110


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 14, 2012)

> Me, too, exactly. Any ideas?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Mine is .6140 and it's box 4 (with the revolution glow balm). My other box is .4 something and is box 1 (an intro box), but these are both my first boxes, so it seems there's no rhyme or reason to getting the intro box. Either way, I'm just glad that one has the glow balm thingy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 14, 2012)

> So for those of you that get the revolution, is it awesome? I think I'm going to use some bb points to get one. I'm very satisfied with my box (if they ship me my missing vapour lipgoss) but for some reason I'm obsessed with that product!
> 
> [/quote Im like you! Please post if you like it and the color. Thinking about ordering with points but I'd like to know how everyone likes it


----------



## RucheChic (Apr 14, 2012)

received Box 29 today very Happy with it.


----------



## PaisleyFox (Apr 14, 2012)

Just got my April box! It was supposed to arrive on Monday, so that was a nice pre-birthday surprise. I got box #25, and am quite pleased, especially with the body mitt. I'm excited to try the tinted moisturizer as well, since I've been looking for something light with SPF in it for work this summer. Overall, a very awesome second box!

For those curious, the weight was 0.4730 lbs.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is what was in my box this month.  box weight .6110.  All around very pleased with this one, yay!





- Befine Sampler - 2packs Gentle Cleanser + 3packs Daily Moisturizer w/SPF (I was really surprised with this pack I thought it was going to be 1 small single pack for each one)

- Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in Sunkissed (really great color for me and it smells like bees wax, very soft on the skin) Full Sized!

- Olie Biologique Hulie Moderne Oil (this smells amazing can't wait to try it out)

- Atelier Cologne - meh 

- Le Palais Des Thes x2 - The du Hammam &amp; The des Alizes (the hammam one sounds interesting, I love Turkish flavors)


----------



## randerso (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My enabler and I talked about BB today, since mine arrived last night (box #6). She has YET to be displeased with a BB--she thinks it's because she DOESN'T look at what the other boxes get. I kinda understand this, but at the same time, I love knowing what I "might" get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I've wondered if I would be better off not looking, but the hints and anticipation is half the fun for me. Cheap thrills, haha.

Incidentally I also got box 6, how do you feel about it? When I opened it up I was kinda 'meh,' but now I am IN LOVE with the Pangea products.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm as happy as a clam. I got my box, and I did indeed get box #14. I got the Tarte in Joy, which is perfect, since I bought it in Amused to console myself for not getting the Teen Vogue box. That alone makes me satisfied with the box, but I also really like the body mitt thing and the oil.  I'm probably the only person who is happy that my box didn't include a Zoya, but I'm pretty set in my nail polish ways...sheer pink in the summer and black in the winter.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 14, 2012)

> Yeah, my disappointment comes from knowing what I missed out on. I need to stop looking.



Me, too. But I can't stop looking. Maybe next month?


----------



## redandwhite (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I'm also going to try not to peek at the different boxes or the message boards next month. It's really annoying me that my April box _still_ hasn't updated on the website! But if I wasn't aware that so many other people have either received their boxes or seen which box they're getting on the website, maybe it wouldn't bug me.

...Okay, no, it will probably still bug me that the website updates more slowly than it used to and that my box always ships out on the last possible day, but maybe I can get better about not thinking about that if I don't see other people's boxes!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Here is what was in my box this month.  box weight .6110.  All around very pleased with this one, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The revolution beauty balm is full sized? So a $36 value just counting that! Wow you are lucky I'm fixing to figure out my value. I'm thinking it's probably around $10 but since three of my befine samples were either empty or busted it may not even be that much!


----------



## iashleycouture (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what was in my box this month.  box weight .6110.  All around very pleased with this one, yay!
> 
> ...


 This is the box im getting. Im glad to see that the Beauty Balm is full sized.


----------



## Wida (Apr 14, 2012)

I, too, think that I will try to stay away from the sneak peaks of all the boxes next month.  I'm getting a perfectly good box, but knowing that some people are getting better items really bothers me.  Maybe if I don't know what everybody is getting, the I will be happy with my box!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gahhh that box looks amazing..I am getting box 8 :-/

I don't care too much for lip balms or wipes, and especially laundry stuff, perfume, ...really wanted to try that oil. If anyone wants to trade anything for the oil and tea please let me know. I was looking forward to trying Pangea products &amp; marula oil too. 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what was in my box this month.  box weight .6110.  All around very pleased with this one, yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 14, 2012)

I canceled my 3rd subscription, but now I'm wondering if I should have waited until after May's Gossip Girls boxes.  I will probably regret canceling that subscription. 

My Birchbox with the Revolution Glow Beauty Balm is being delivered on Monday.  Has anyone recieved the Revolution in the blush shade?  I will be happy with any of the colors, but blush is my first choice.  

The Marula oil I recieved in one of my boxes is probably one of the most amazing products I have ever put on my skin.  My skin is now unbelievably soft.  The sample is tiny though, which is too bad, as I want to bathe in this stuff!  I'm going to purchase the full size, and see what kind of results I would get after more long term use.  This is what I love about Birchbox.  If it wasnt in my box, I wouldnt even know this product existed, let alone try it!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 14, 2012)

I live in Massachusetts, and one of my boxes went from NJ to a post office in Ohio, but then I had it the following day.  There doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason for where the boxes go before being delivered!
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eh, one of my boxes just updated to say "shipment info received by post office" but in Springfield, MA...I'm in Arizona
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 14, 2012)

Would someone who received the Microdermamitt do a review (or t least give your opinion?) I was really hoping I would get one and didn't so I am thinking of buying one but only if it actually is as good as it looks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2012)

my box had an attempted delivery today but my schools post office is always closed on the weekends.

now my tracking said a notice was left and it gave some information about scheduling a redelivery.

idk what to do! i don't know if i should wait it out and just hope that they redeliver it or what. i just don't want to have to wait longer than i already have for my box :[


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 14, 2012)

It looks like I got Box 23.  I am so disappointed.  April is my first month.  I logged into my account and clicked on the Box tab and the picture shows all the stuff I was really hoping I did not get.  And it seems that newbies really do get the most leftover samples.  My ideal box would have been Box 23, but we can't choose, so it's luck of the draw.   My box has not arrived yet, so I'm still very excited to see what's inside, but it's kind of a letdown as well. 

First of all, I specifically checked in my Beauty Profile that I like fruity scents for perfume.  I got a sample of Viva la Juicy.  I made the mistake of spraying a sample of it on myself once.  (Gotta try new things, right, and I had no idea what it smelled like.)  Oh, my gawd!  It's horrible.  It smells like baby powder mixed with rubbing alcohol, and when it dried, it smelled like baby powder and gardenias.  Maybe it's just me, but I think Viva la Juicy is nasty.  I know some people like it a lot, but it is not my style.  Birchbox's website specifically says it is a floral scent.  I cannot wear anything that smells like roses or gardenias.  Those scents give me a headache as well.  Real roses smell wonderful, but rose-scented perfume makes me sneeze and my head hurt.  Maybe if the gardenia part of this scent is not really noticeable, I could handle it, but I did not like the test spray.

Here's Birchbox's description of Viva la Juicy: "Top notes of wild berries and sweet mandarin flirt with lady-like middle notes of honeysuckle, jasmine, and gardenia. Warm base notes of caramel, amber, vanilla, sandalwood, and praline hover beneath it all."

However, the ladies at Work are raving over it.  It's promised to one of them if it really does turn out to be as bad as the tester I sprayed on my arm.  I made the stipulation, "If I don't like it, you can have it."  Looks like it may be her lucky day. 

Befine Exfoliating Cleanser.  I use a couple different kinds of exfoliating cleanser on my face, Biore and Clearasil's Morning Cleanser.  I need to switch.  I have an acne problem.  I am actually looking forward to trying this sample.  I hope it's in a little squeeze bottle thing instead of a foil packet so I can get more than 1 use out of it.  The picture of Box 23 does not show the actual sample, just the Befine card.  Bummer, but it keeps the anticipation alive. 

Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15.  It doesn't say it's tinted, so that is awesome.  I don't use a tinted moisturizer.  However, I am wondering how well it is going to go with my sunblock.  I'll give it a try and find out.  Befine is supposed to have really good products, so I'm happy getting 2 Befine samples to try together, well, the exfoliating scrub before I apply the moisturizer, of course, but you get the point.  I need a good, oil-free moisturizer to use on my face every day that's not going to clog pores and make the pimples worse.

Stila Smoky Eye Shadow.  Another leftover sample.  And I cannot use it.  Is it waterproof?  If it is, how the Hell am I supposed to get it off if I do try it out?  I do not wear makeup, thus I do not have waterproof makeup remover.  I did buy an Urban Decay eyeliner a couple weeks ago and I'm contemplating trying that out, but even if it is waterproof, it's eyeliner, so it doesn't seem like such a big deal as trying to remove a huge swatch of eyeshadow.  I'll probably give the 3 tiny, miniscule samples of eyeliner on a card to a different lady at Work.  They don't even look like real eyeliner samples.  I am very disappointed with this sample.  Other beauty subscription boxes give actual eyeshadow samples in cute little bitty containers.  Birchbox gives crap.  Luxe, full-size samples? 

Hollywood Fashion Secrets Hollywood Fashion Tape.  Well, what can I say?  I might use it.  Isn't this a leftover sample from the March box?  Or was it February?  Maybe both.  I have a silky purple and white shirt that could use some help not falling off my shoulder at Work, so I am definitely going to try out the fashion tape.  I probably won't be buying it, though, because I can get it cheaper at the drugstore.  The Boss said I was in violation of the dress code, eventhough absolutely none of my bra was visible and my cami was under the silky shirt in case it did fall down low enough where my bra would be showing, so next time I wear it, the fashion tape is a must-have. 

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil.  This is the only product in the box I am actually thrilled about.  One awesome sample out of the 6 listed at the bottom of my Birchbox page has totally made this box worth it for me.  I have a frizz problem.  The conditioner I use just isn't cutting it and I've been looking for something else.  I had no idea there even was such a thing as hair oil until recently and I am really looking forward to using this sample.  I've seen good reviews of this (or maybe it was another brand of hair oil from the March Box) on YouTube.  If it works, this will probably be the first full-size product I by from Birchbox. 

And on a final note, in case I get an eyeliner sample in my next Birchbox or something ... anybody got any ideas on removing waterproof eyeliner without using waterproof makeup remover?  And how am I supposed to remove it from my waterline anyway?  My eyes are closed when I wash my face.

Tammy


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my box today. I got the zoya in Lotus, which is a really pretty purple. I'll probably use it tomorrow.. I thought the hair mask would be puny and not enough for all of my hair, but it's got a good amount in it. The juice moisturizer is small, but it should be good. I can use the cleanser from a previous box, the peel from CB, and this in a row. Wonderstruck smells ok in the vial, don't know about on the skin.

Laundry detergent, these pods are smaller than my regular ones, I hope they work as well.


----------



## kcrowebird (Apr 14, 2012)

I got zoya in bevin and a full size Nuxe reve de miel lip balm!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Got my box today. I got the zoya in Lotus, which is a really pretty purple. I'll probably use it tomorrow.. I thought the hair mask would be puny and not enough for all of my hair, but it's got a good amount in it. The juice moisturizer is small, but it should be good. I can use the cleanser from a previous box, the peel from CB, and this in a row. Wonderstruck smells ok in the vial, don't know about on the skin. Laundry detergent, these pods are smaller than my regular ones, I hope they work as well.


 The Lotus is a pretty color!! I got the green one, but I still like it. I am going to try out the laundry detergent tonight. It seems really thin to be 6x concentrated, and the pods are small so i'll just have to try them and see!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like I got Box 23.  I am so disappointed.  April is my first month.  I logged into my account and clicked on the Box tab and the picture shows all the stuff I was really hoping I did not get.  And it seems that newbies really do get the most leftover samples.  My ideal box would have been Box 23, but we can't choose, so it's luck of the draw.   My box has not arrived yet, so I'm still very excited to see what's inside, but it's kind of a letdown as well.
> 
> ...



First boxes always have previously sent samples because they are welcome boxes. Everyone gets them.  

As for the eyeliner, just remove it from your waterline with a cotton ball or a soft rag, you can either use makeup remover or just a gentle cleanser.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 14, 2012)

My box weight: .5940 = Box #29  See contents...

Box #29 was a total surprise this afternoon!




I'm nervous about trying the Befine stuff... I don't like changing my face routine!

The dirt sample smells SO GOOD oh my goodness!! But it is tiny, I mean tiny!

The vapour lip stuff goes on very smoothly and not too richly - I like how it's between a lip gloss and a lip stick. I don't like wearing dark colors at ALL so I thought this wouldn't work, but it's actually quite flattering, and not too dark.

Ahhh, if you like tea, you will enjoy this stuff. VERY good.

Has anyone tried the Amika mask?


----------



## Kittables (Apr 14, 2012)

@yousoldtheworld~ Thanks for responding! I promised myself I wouldn't check out the youtube birchbox reviews, but I caved. lol. So now at least I still won't know 

exactly what's in my box. Yay! I love surprises. I kinda wish I had it in me to lay off the spoilers each month. Then again, does anyone have it in them to do that? lol. ~DJ


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi PaisleyFox!  Can you let us know how you like that body mitt?  I'm thinking of purchasing one, but want to know how it works first. 

 



> Originally Posted by *PaisleyFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my April box! It was supposed to arrive on Monday, so that was a nice pre-birthday surprise. I got box #25, and am quite pleased, especially with the body mitt. I'm excited to try the tinted moisturizer as well, since I've been looking for something light with SPF in it for work this summer. Overall, a very awesome second box!
> 
> For those curious, the weight was 0.4730 lbs.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's my box - box #9 I think? I am impressed with the size of the samples, and happy I didn't get laundry detergent.

For those curious, my box weighed in at about .72. Nice and hefty!






ETA: I just finished my blog post on this and if you go by the Birchbox Store, this box is valued at about $25. Woohoo!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like I got Box 23.  I am so disappointed.  April is my first month.  I logged into my account and clicked on the Box tab and the picture shows all the stuff I was really hoping I did not get.  And it seems that newbies really do get the most leftover samples.  My ideal box would have been Box 23, but we can't choose, so it's luck of the draw.   My box has not arrived yet, so I'm still very excited to see what's inside, but it's kind of a letdown as well.
> 
> ...


The Stila eyeshadow isn't waterproof, at least not as far as I could tell. It came off easily with a gentle cleanser at the end of the day. I'm confused as to what you are talking about with the waterproof eyeliner sample? The Stila eyeshadow isn't an eyeliner &amp; isn't meant for the waterline. If you are talking about something else I agree with yousoldtheworld &amp; just use a a soft washcloth. You can just keep wiping your closed eye &amp; it will stay take the makeup from your waterline off.

The first birchbox everybody receives is usually pretty bad. I know mine was but my second box more than made up for it. When I started my birchbox subscription I decided I would give it 3 months &amp; then decide if I wanted to keep it or not. I will definitely be keeping it. I did do a lot of research before I signed up so I somewhat knew what to expect.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess we will just agree to disagree ladies. My boxes have had Approximate Retail Values of $18, $38, $37 and this month each will be at least $36 because of the Revolution Beauty Balm. Maybe I have just been the exception, who knows? But I like the way they do things, as far as makeup, they always pick colors that suit me and I use most of the products I get. Of course there are always things I see in other boxes I want but I dont feel the need to complain because I dont get them, or because BB only sent that product to other people that month and not me. There are other subs where you 'get your money worth' each time (BA, BeautyFix,etc), if BB doesnt do it for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   
 



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 14, 2012)

I like all of my boxes this month (I like them every month), but I am psyched to get the Revolution Glow BB.  This is the box I really, really wanted.  I was happy with my past months boxes but never got the ones I had really hoped for.  I didnt get the ones with Beauty Blender, Dermalogica exfoliant, or the One Love Beauty Balm, and I really wanted to try those products.  As I said, I was really happy with the ones I did get, but now I'm super excited to get the one I was really hoping for.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 14, 2012)

I am getting 2 of these and looking to trade one of them for another box. Anyone interested, please message me. 

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what was in my box this month.  box weight .6110.  All around very pleased with this one, yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Apr 14, 2012)

@yanelib27

I tried to PM you and it isn't going through I think..

I would love to trade my box 8 for one of yours.

We can still do our other items and then can save on shipping this way.

Let me know what you think.

If OMing doesn't work, please email me at [email protected]



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting 2 of these and looking to trade one of them for another box. Anyone interested, please message me.
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 14, 2012)

Where did you find a checkbox for fruity scents on your beauty profile?  



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like I got Box 23.  I am so disappointed.  April is my first month.  I logged into my account and clicked on the Box tab and the picture shows all the stuff I was really hoping I did not get.  And it seems that newbies really do get the most leftover samples.  My ideal box would have been Box 23, but we can't choose, so it's luck of the draw.   My box has not arrived yet, so I'm still very excited to see what's inside, but it's kind of a letdown as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah i don't remember there being anywhere in the beauty profile that asked about scent preference....


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 14, 2012)

I ended up with Box 7 and I am pleased with it.
Contents:
~Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer
~Zoya in Lotus (I am excited for this the most because I have never tried Zoya before!)
~Wonderstruck sample (already own this scent and already love it, although it does fade way too fast)
~Amika obliphica nourishing mask
~Dropps Laundry Detergent

 
Pretty happy with my box although I am already ready for May and Gossip Girl, one of my favorite shows.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box - box #9 I think? I am impressed with the size of the samples, and happy I didn't get laundry detergent.
> 
> ...




I was just wondering where on the Birchbox Store you can see what you box is valued?


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone get box 12 or 25 with the Erzo soap and is looking to trade? I'm VERY interested in trying this ! Even if you want to just cut a small chunk off of it


----------



## akicowi (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my box today. 0.6193 weight.

super excited !!

#22


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think there was anything on the beauty profile about types of perfume you like... the only option for perfume is if it would be your splurge item, but that is just perfume in general, not fruity.


----------



## wildirishrose (Apr 14, 2012)

How big are the perfume samples? Haven't received my box yet, can't wait. It will be my first.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went by the prices in the Birchbox store, then went from that price and found out what my samples were worth.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 14, 2012)

I see I've missed a lot since my internet has been down. I see a lot of talk about the value of the boxes, etc. Probably the ONLY thing I dislike about Birchbox is the number of different boxes and there is quite a discrepancy between the box values some months. I know in February my box was worth $16, still worth my $10 but also the lowest "value" box I have ever gotten, by far! That was the same month people were getting Dermalogica and a Beauty Blender in the same box! I was actually ok with my box that month, but I just can't believe how much of a difference there is in box values. I know the real value of your box depends on if you actually like what you get, haha...I was so happy to get detergent instead of the coveted Revolution product. Speaking of the Dropps, I used one this evening. It didn't seem to foam up like regular soap. And it seems awful thin to be as concentrated as they claim. Anyone else try theirs?


----------



## astokes (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wildirishrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How big are the perfume samples? Haven't received my box yet, can't wait. It will be my first.



Typical sample vial size. Around .05 oz.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 14, 2012)

I use them all the time because I got a huge pile of them from the sample lady at the grocery store.  My clothes are clean, and my gym clothes don't smell, so I just assume they work.  You are supposed to use 2 for a full size load of laundry though.  Did you wait for it to burst before seeing if it sudsed?
 



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see I've missed a lot since my internet has been down. I see a lot of talk about the value of the boxes, etc. Probably the ONLY thing I dislike about Birchbox is the number of different boxes and there is quite a discrepancy between the box values some months. I know in February my box was worth $16, still worth my $10 but also the lowest "value" box I have ever gotten, by far! That was the same month people were getting Dermalogica and a Beauty Blender in the same box! I was actually ok with my box that month, but I just can't believe how much of a difference there is in box values. I know the real value of your box depends on if you actually like what you get, haha...I was so happy to get detergent instead of the coveted Revolution product.
> Speaking of the Dropps, I used one this evening. It didn't seem to foam up like regular soap. And it seems awful thin to be as concentrated as they claim. Anyone else try theirs?


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't tried the drops brand, but the foaming with soap isn't actually what cleans. Foam usually means unnecessary chemicals have been added because consumers have been mislead that foaming is good.


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my box today! I'm very happy with it. I upgraded to annual on a whim and now I am feeling better about that!

Box 14 unboxing:


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know what happened, but I just did a small load of my daughter's clothes with one of the Dropps and now there are little blue splatter stains all over her clothes. I just ran them through the wash again to try to get them out and it's not coming out.... ugh.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Here's my box - box #9 I think? I am impressed with the size of the samples, and happy I didn't get laundry detergent.
> 
> For those curious, my box weighed in at about .72. Nice and hefty!
> 
> ...


----------



## Magdalijena (Apr 14, 2012)

Just got my first box and honestly... I'm disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was so excited when I finally could sing up for birchboxes cause I've always read so many good reviews. I got box nr 1 and it's completely not my cup of tea when it comes to the samples. I didn't wanted to play in swapping, I don't have time for that so I already tried juicy perfume and now I'm sitting here with big headache - the scent is so overwhelming It reminds me of not a normal old lady. It reminds me of old lady without husband but with cats. Then, mini color club polish which I'm not that excited - I got the pretty baby pink color but there's so many of these types of polishes out there that I don't really care for it. I have like 20 different hair "oil" serum samples so when I saw kerastase sample I was like "ewww, not again". Jurlique moisturizer is just fine.. I will give it a shot but I am not overly happy that I got it, just another sample of face cream. I'm kinda scared of moisturizers for "all skin types". Mine's oily and my pores are getting blotched very easily. Plus as my mom always said "when something is for everything it's probably for nothing". I'm neutral about those clothes holding strips. I'll probably use it at some point.

Overall I am dissapointed. Birchbox was always like a "dream-box" for me. Everyone were comparing different boxes to birchbox as it's an ideal type of beauty subscription. I'm never complaining about boxes, never. I'm trying not to brag about stuff like that but I just felt so disappointed that I had to share it with u, guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not going to cancel but I'm not that excited about BB anymore...


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 14, 2012)

I got my box today! I'll hide the spoilers just in case anyone is holding out! Looks like it was box #8...

Alima Pure Organic Nourishing Lipbalm in Rhubarb --- It's nice and all, but I have a LOT of lip samples, plus all the lip products I already own. Also, mine was broken. =( It got stuck in the cap. I e-mailed BB, so we'll see what happens.

Befine Skincare Sampler (Foil packets - 3 exfoliators and two moisturizers) --- I actually need some exfoliator, so I'm excited to try it. I actually like the sample size, too! The packets say "single-use," but they're pretty big, so I can probably make each one last two uses!

willa Gentle Cleansing Lavender Facial Towelettes --- You get ten, which is a pretty good amount, I suppose. I listed them up for swap, but I'll probably leaving them at my boyfriend's apartment. If no one wants them by the time I spend the night there again, I'll probably just use them. That'll be one less thing to pack/worry about!

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift --- I'm not a huge perfume fan, and I don't love this smell. But it seems like most people got this sample. Ah well, it'll be up for swap until I get bored and use it.

Lifestyle Extra: dropps Laundry Detergent --- Yay! See, this is the kind of lifestyle extra I can get behind. It's something that I would be interested in trying and buying but wouldn't purchase WITHOUT trying. If that makes sense.
Overall, I'm pleased! Of course, I purposefully didn't let myself get spoiled, so I'm not really sure what other people got. (That's probably for the best. I wouldn't want to be jealous.) This isn't the best box I've gotten, but it's not the worst. I'd probably rate it as second or third since January! The only thing I am disappointed about is that it seems like some people got a BB cream? I REALLY want to try one. But oh well! Maybe next month.

AND I broke down and signed up for a second account after dropping MyGlam. This was my first month of MyGlam, but I was not impressed. My current BB sub was a Christmas gift paid through the year, so purchasing a second doesn't feel as wasteful. And even if I get the same exact box each month, I'm usually happy enough with a few of the samples to want more than one.

Editing because as I read through the backlog I refused to look at before I got my box, I want to throw in my two cents! =) Personally, I like that there are so many different boxes. It makes it seem like they actually look at my profile before sending me stuff. That's one thing I do not like about myglam - it's all the same! I don't think it'd be possible to let everyone pick based on the brands they get for the reasons people mentioned. And yeah, it would be nice if they tried to make the boxes more even in value, but I do suppose there could be other factors at play, like what our profiles say, or something. I don't know, it's just hard to believe that BB, which is generally pretty awesome at customer service, would make the boxes different values for no reason.

Finally, as to be people calling it "unfair" that some people get different or "better" things...well, I honestly find that word choice a little silly, though I don't mean any offense. I mean, whether you get the item you want or not, at least you're able to afford a beauty box subscription, you know? I mean, yeah, I totally agree, there have been times where I've been jealous that someone else got an item I didn't, but it's all about perspective. And, after all, life is unfair, too. Some people get lucky. Some don't. =)


----------



## atomic (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Editing because as I read through the backlog I refused to look at before I got my box, I want to throw in my two cents! =) Personally, I like that there are so many different boxes. It makes it seem like they actually look at my profile before sending me stuff. That's one thing I do not like about myglam - it's all the same! I don't think it'd be possible to let everyone pick based on the brands they get for the reasons people mentioned. And yeah, it would be nice if they tried to make the boxes more even in value, but I do suppose there could be other factors at play, like what our profiles say, or something. I don't know, it's just hard to believe that BB, which is generally pretty awesome at customer service, would make the boxes different values for no reason.
> 
> Finally, as to be people calling it "unfair" that some people get different or "better" things...well, I honestly find that word choice a little silly, though I don't mean any offense. I mean, whether you get the item you want or not, at least you're able to afford a beauty box subscription, you know? I mean, yeah, I totally agree, there have been times where I've been jealous that someone else got an item I didn't, but it's all about perspective. And, after all, life is unfair, too. Some people get lucky. Some don't. =)


I loved my Birchbox this month, but I can see where some people aren't thrilled that they're paying the same monthly price for a subscription and not getting the same value for their money as other people. Life may be unfair, but when you're paying for a service, you should get the same quality as other customers do for that same service. If Birchbox were free, I would agree with what you said, but it's not.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 14, 2012)

> I don't know what happened, but I just did a small load of my daughter's clothes with one of the Dropps and now there are little blue splatter stains all over her clothes. I just ran them through the wash again to try to get them out and it's not coming out.... ugh.


 Were there little balls in the packet?? I'd check on the Dropps website, I know a lot of moms who use this on their children's clothing so this doesn't seem right. I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to join the forum. I've been subscribing to Birchbox since November 2011. Just last month I discovered (through this forum) that I can see which box I'm getting through my account. I was very excited to see what I'm getting this month...except mine still shows March. 



 The projected delivery date was today, but no box and the last tracking was in NJ on the 12th. Soo, more waiting!

My box weight is .4890. Anyone else have a weight similar to that?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 14, 2012)

No, no little balls, and I use laundry detergent packets all the time so I don't know why these would be any different?? Ugh!
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Were there little balls in the packet?? I'd check on the Dropps website, I know a lot of moms who use this on their children's clothing so this doesn't seem right. I'm so sorry


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 14, 2012)

I would try washing them again with a cup or two of white vinegar. Sometimes that will get stains out. I would be pretty mad about an entire load of laundry being ruined. Especially because children's clothes are so small it ends up being much more of their wardrobe in a load of laundry.
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, no little balls, and I use laundry detergent packets all the time so I don't know why these would be any different?? Ugh!


----------



## PaisleyFox (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure! I'll see how it works out tomorrow morning!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi PaisleyFox!  Can you let us know how you like that body mitt?  I'm thinking of purchasing one, but want to know how it works first.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 14, 2012)

> I would try washing them again with a cup or two of white vinegar. Sometimes that will get stains out. I would be pretty mad about an entire load of laundry being ruined. Especially because children's clothes are so small it ends up being much more of their wardrobe in a load of laundry.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 I agree! Being a mama also, I use vinegar to clean a lot becaus it is so safe. Vinegar can do a lot for laundry also. Worth a shot


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what was in my box this month.  box weight .6110.  All around very pleased with this one, yay!
> 
> ...


 
I Wonder if this is mine too -- mine weighs .5990  ...Thats pretty close?


----------



## mega789 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Hey everyone,*

*I'm getting box #8 on Monday. Does anyone want to swap boxes?*

*I'd like box 28, 22, 14 or 4.*

*Here is box 8:* http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&amp;key=29cf076c3b306cc9d6d2dc62520eb734&amp;loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makeuptalk.com%2Ft%2F124804%2Fbirchbox-the-april-boxes&amp;v=1&amp;libid=1334452059838&amp;out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.birchbox.com%2Fshop%2Fbirchbox-1%2Fapril-2012%2Fapril12box8&amp;ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makeuptalk.com%2Ft%2F124804%2Fbirchbox-the-april-boxes%2F1800&amp;title=Birchbox%20-%20The%20April%20boxes&amp;txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.birchbox.com%2Fshop%2Fbirchbox-1%2Fapril-2012%2Fapril12box8&amp;jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13344520715891


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

I might be willing to trade but I haven't gotten my box yet -- I get mine on monday too. I'll let you know what I get so you can see if you want to trade it.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hey everyone,*
> 
> ...


I might be willing to trade but I haven't gotten my box yet -- I get mine on monday too. I'll let you know what I get so you can see if you want to trade it.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hey everyone,*
> 
> ...



I might be willing to trade but I haven't gotten my box yet -- I get mine on monday too. I'll let you know what I get so you can see if you want to trade it.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great!
 



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be willing to trade but I haven't gotten my box yet -- I get mine on monday too. I'll let you know what I get so you can see if you want to trade it.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 14, 2012)

I will try that! I have run them through the wash twice so far with no luck. Grrrr.... it looks like this:





 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would try washing them again with a cup or two of white vinegar. Sometimes that will get stains out. I would be pretty mad about an entire load of laundry being ruined. Especially because children's clothes are so small it ends up being much more of their wardrobe in a load of laundry.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wildirishrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How big are the perfume samples? Haven't received my box yet, can't wait. It will be my first.


The same as you get free at mall perfume counters.


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 14, 2012)

Any chance that you have borax? I've had luck with that when I need something stronger, and it's still fairly natural


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 14, 2012)

> I will try that! I have run them through the wash twice so far with no luck. Grrrr.... it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! That's bad! I would email Birchbox AND Dropps, with pics of multiple clothes ruined. That's just not okay. Again, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think I do, but I can have my husband run and get some if the vinegar doesn't work...
 



> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any chance that you have borax? I've had luck with that when I need something stronger, and it's still fairly natural


----------



## Wida (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh no!  I think mine will go straight in the trash when I get them if this is what they're going to do to my laundry. 
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will try that! I have run them through the wash twice so far with no luck. Grrrr.... it looks like this:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @yousoldtheworld~ Thanks for responding! I promised myself I wouldn't check out the youtube birchbox reviews, but I caved. lol. So now at least I still won't know
> 
> exactly what's in my box. Yay! I love surprises. I kinda wish I had it in me to lay off the spoilers each month. Then again, does anyone have it in them to do that? lol. ~DJ



I have sworn that I wouldn't peek EVERY SINGLE MONTH, and every single month I peek. Then I'm disappointed in myself because I think about how much more fun a surprise is (like today, I got an unexpected Look Bag and had no idea what was in it, SO EXCITING, lol)....but then the cycle repeats.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what happened, but I just did a small load of my daughter's clothes with one of the Dropps and now there are little blue splatter stains all over her clothes. I just ran them through the wash again to try to get them out and it's not coming out.... ugh.



Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I used mine today on two large loads and had no problems!  I'm sorry that happened.  I wonder if the dyes were too concentrated for a small load?  I got stains like that once from TIDE, years ago. Ruined my favorite dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *atomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loved my Birchbox this month, but I can see where some people aren't thrilled that they're paying the same monthly price for a subscription and not getting the same value for their money as other people. Life may be unfair, but when you're paying for a service, you should get the same quality as other customers do for that same service. If Birchbox were free, I would agree with what you said, but it's not.



I can see that, too. I'm probably biased because I don't hate my box this month. =) I guess I just assume that there's a factor that we don't know about. I just can't imagine Birchbox being that out of touch, considering how the rest of their business works! Maybe it all balances out?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree, you need to contact them! I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! That's bad! I would email Birchbox AND Dropps, with pics of multiple clothes ruined. That's just not okay. Again, I'm sorry


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 14, 2012)

Could have been. I thought it would be fine since it's never happened with any of the other ones I have used... I probably should have tried them on a load of darks. Oh well. At least she will outgrow them in a few months... lol

 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I used mine today on two large loads and had no problems!  I'm sorry that happened.  I wonder if the dyes were too concentrated for a small load?  I got stains like that once from TIDE, years ago. Ruined my favorite dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 14, 2012)

I already emailed BB to let them know. I don't expect them to do anything since stuff happens, and they had no way of controlling it. I will email Dropps though and ask them what may have caused it and if there is anything I can do to get them out. They are in the wash right now with the vinegar, hopefully it comes out. It has already faded a bit, but is still very noticeable.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, you need to contact them! I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to join the forum. I've been subscribing to Birchbox since November 2011. Just last month I discovered (through this forum) that I can see which box I'm getting through my account. I was very excited to see what I'm getting this month...except mine still shows March.
> 
> ...



I had the same exact weight and received box 7.


----------



## Moringa (Apr 14, 2012)

I received Box #5, which was frustrating as my profile indicates that my skin is oily and my only skin concern is acne. And yet, I keep receiving thick night creams I will never (or at least not any time soon) use! I think the brands that provide product to Birchbox would be disappointed to know how poorly Birchbox matches products to profiles. I made the mistake of initially signing up for an year-long subscription. At first I would get excited seeing all the different boxes online, but have always been let down when mine arrives. At this point, I'm looking forward to year-long subscription ending, so I don't keep monthly reminders of how I wasted my money.


----------



## PaisleyFox (Apr 14, 2012)

If you want to PM me with things you have to trade we could maybe set something up?



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get box 12 or 25 with the Erzo soap and is looking to trade? I'm VERY interested in trying this ! Even if you want to just cut a small chunk off of it


----------



## PaisleyFox (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure! I'll try it in the morning and let you know about it!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi PaisleyFox!  Can you let us know how you like that body mitt?  I'm thinking of purchasing one, but want to know how it works first.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

I calculated the monetary value of box 2 as $21.25, if any box 2-ers were wondering.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my box. Supposedly it's still in Jersey but who knows, it's said that since the 11th! Was due today, really hoping it comes on Monday.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 14, 2012)

Was the Look Bag good! I just joined and I am excited to get!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have sworn that I wouldn't peek EVERY SINGLE MONTH, and every single month I peek. Then I'm disappointed in myself because I think about how much more fun a surprise is (like today, I got an unexpected Look Bag and had no idea what was in it, SO EXCITING, lol)....but then the cycle repeats.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still waiting for my box. Supposedly it's still in Jersey but who knows, it's said that since the 11th! Was due today, really hoping it comes on Monday.



You should plug in the USPS code into the USPS tracking site. When it hits NJ on UPS MI or whatever, it usually doesn't update after that and you have to track it through USPS.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree it's frustrating!  They keep sending me things I would never put on my oily, only skin concern is acne skin!  I really don't think they even look at the profiles.
 



> Originally Posted by *Moringa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Box #5, which was frustrating as my profile indicates that my skin is oily and my only skin concern is acne. And yet, I keep receiving thick night creams I will never (or at least not any time soon) use! I think the brands that provide product to Birchbox would be disappointed to know how poorly Birchbox matches products to profiles. I made the mistake of initially signing up for an year-long subscription. At first I would get excited seeing all the different boxes online, but have always been let down when mine arrives. At this point, I'm looking forward to year-long subscription ending, so I don't keep monthly reminders of how I wasted my money.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 14, 2012)

Those of you with oily skin should reconsider moisturizers. I used to have really oily skin (think of dipping your face in a deep fryer and then only blotting it a little bit) but now that I actually moisturize my  face, it's no longer oily. I get a little shiny after working out, but that's the extent of it. My dermatologist said I was overproducing oil because my skin was so dry.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you with oily skin should reconsider moisturizers. I used to have really oily skin (think of dipping your face in a deep fryer and then only blotting it a little bit) but now that I actually moisturize my  face, it's no longer oily. I get a little shiny after working out, but that's the extent of it. My dermatologist said I was overproducing oil because my skin was so dry.



Yep! My skin is combination, my cheeks tend to be dry while my forehead, chin, and right around my hairline on the sides tend to be oily...and I can't skip a day of moisturizer without my cheeks getting rough feeling and my chin and forehead breaking out and turning into an oil slick.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 15, 2012)

I've had the same experience! ...and my doctor told me the same thing. I'd recommend trying it on a day where you don't have to go out much/worry about how you look. You might be surprised. =)



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you with oily skin should reconsider moisturizers. I used to have really oily skin (think of dipping your face in a deep fryer and then only blotting it a little bit) but now that I actually moisturize my  face, it's no longer oily. I get a little shiny after working out, but that's the extent of it. My dermatologist said I was overproducing oil because my skin was so dry.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you with oily skin should reconsider moisturizers. I used to have really oily skin (think of dipping your face in a deep fryer and then only blotting it a little bit) but now that I actually moisturize my  face, it's no longer oily. I get a little shiny after working out, but that's the extent of it. My dermatologist said I was overproducing oil because my skin was so dry.


      Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Yep! My skin is combination, my cheeks tend to be dry while my forehead, chin, and right around my hairline on the sides tend to be oily...and I can't skip a day of moisturizer without my cheeks getting rough feeling and my chin and forehead breaking out and turning into an oil slick.  
This is so true! I wish I had discovered it before this year. I find that I need to moisturize before bed and in the morning before makeup in order to avoid an oily face. (Side point: It is also true of my eyes. If I don't drink enough water or do not use my eye drops, my eyes water endlessly to try to make up for the dryness.) Thankfully, my sample subscriptions are keeping me in facial moisturizers enough for two people.


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moringa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Box #5, which was frustrating as my profile indicates that my skin is oily and my only skin concern is acne. And yet, I keep receiving thick night creams I will never (or at least not any time soon) use! I think the brands that provide product to Birchbox would be disappointed to know how poorly Birchbox matches products to profiles. I made the mistake of initially signing up for an year-long subscription. At first I would get excited seeing all the different boxes online, but have always been let down when mine arrives. At this point, I'm looking forward to year-long subscription ending, so I don't keep monthly reminders of how I wasted my money.



I'm kind of frustrated, too.  On my primary account, I said that I'd splurge on haircare, but I'm getting box 18.

LIV GRN perfume sample Y2B wipes Welenda Pomegranate firming night cream Alima lip balm foot salve 
It's a great box and I'm happy about it, but I would have been thrilled to get a box with a hair mask in it.  I've only been a subscriber for 5 months, so most of the boxes did not have anything I've already received.  

I have no idea what I'm getting on my other account., as the tab to see my box still hasn't updated.   

On the bright side, BB has introduced me to some wonderful things I never would have discovered otherwise:  Orofluido, Ageless, and NIA24 were wonderful.  I'm hoping that something in box 18 will be so amazing for me that I forget about that hair mask.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 15, 2012)

Got 1/2 of my boxes today,and I'm kind of ambivalent to it. I received box #8.  I added up the products, and it barely equals $10.  I'm going back and forth with liking it / hating it, but I guess it's a decent attempt at a box of samples.  It could have been like that month I received a tiny sample of face tint and a tiny sample of face cream (these samples barely had 1 use in them).  So, that's a step above from that month.  TV has been my best and highest valued box thus far.

This is what it contained:

Befine Exfoliating Cleanser 
Buy
Alima Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm 
Buy
willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes 
Buy
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15 
Buy
Wonderstruck Taylor Swift 3.4 oz 
Buy
Dropps Laundry 

(I'm too lazy for a picture or to type out anything, lol)
 
Those towelettes are irritating to my face...I read the ingredients expecting them to be natural (Because isn't that this month's box theme?!) but they're not, bunch of nasty unnatural allergen-causing ingredients in them!!  My face is kind of red and stinging now after I used them....ugh.
The only redeeming thing in the box has been the lip balm (in rhubarb) as it is very moisturizing and such a pretty natural color.  The only con to is that I have so many lip balms like this that have the color tint and the mint flavor (Like from Burt's Bees and JR Watkins).  I think Swift's Wonderstruck perfume is growing on me now (sampled it a month or 2 ago from Sephora) . . although I HATE when perfume samples aren't in spray atomizers!!  I hate when you have to dab the product on you as I have sensitive skin and would rather spray it on clothing especially with alcohol based perfumes like this!!!  Again, I really wish Birchbox would make perfume samples more deluxe size (or include 2-3 of them) because I can get these from Ulta, Sephora or ANY place that sells perfume for free basically!
Oh -- and I just opened up a second account and luckily, did not get an intro box (PHEWW!!)
I am to get this box on my second account (has not come in the mail yet - probably monday) and has a similar value to the box on my first account.  As you can see, I do have overlap in products.  If I get the same color I did for the lip balm - I am going to put it up for trade.  Oh, I guess I mustered up enough energy to include a picture of this box here.  Sorry, I'm inconsistent, lol.





Skip this gripe if you're someone who doesn't like people who have complaints to Birchbox:
So, my ENTIRE box  doesn't equal $10, yet people are getting $36 full sized Revolution Glow Beauty Balm (?!)  That just seems outrageously unfair considering we all pay the same price for our boxes.   I have tried some Revolution Organics products before, and I've been really impressed with them (although I think the price tag is a bit on the high side which is why I really wanted that sample)  I'm part of 3 other eco-friendly boxes, so I wonder if maybe they'll have this sample in them. (Hey, a girl addicted to beauty boxes can hope, right?!)


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow! Just wow! I'm so over looking at march! Come on already! I know what I'm getting because I called BB. But still... So both my glam and BB shipped on the same day. According to tracking I was supposed to get my glam on the 16th. I got it today the 14th. I was supposed to get BB today and no box came. Wow! I got MG before BB and ahead of schedule?! Seriously? I'm in Texas too so it's kinda halfway, a bit closer to east coast though.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 15, 2012)

No luck it says the same thing there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I calculated the monetary value of box 2 as $21.25, if any box 2-ers were wondering.



Thanks! I got box 2 also. Frankly I wish I just had my $10 back. After the May GG box I may unsub and pick up Beauty Tube instead. I get the QVC version and it seriously impresses me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues getting on their site? It just keeps saying that my browser is having problems loading their site.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues getting on their site? It just keeps saying that my browser is having problems loading their site.



Yes I am too, hopefully they are fixing some problems and letting those of us who can't see our boxes online be able to see it!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 15, 2012)

Fluttershy wrote "Skip this gripe if you're someone who doesn't like people who have complaints to Birchbox"

Yes apparently we're just supposed to keep our complaints and suggestions to ourselves because BB is a charity and they do us all a big favor by sending us these free boxes every month. We have to just shut up and be soooo grateful for whatever we get.

Oh wait, I forgot that we PAY for this service and we have every right to complain if we want to.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting box #22. I see a lot of posts that wanted to try this box. I'm not attached to anything in this box, so I'm willing to trade.

Befine Gentle Cleanser
Le Palais des Thes Tea Bags - ThÃ© du Hammam
Le Palais des Thes Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s
dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15
Orofluido Elixir

Vapour Organics lip gloss

I was really looking forward to a zoya polish in bevin and the microderm mitt. If you got a box with these items and want to trade, PM me. Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

My box is still on it's way. I'm getting #22, it's suppose to have dirt scrub. Wanna trade?


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the same box. #9!
> 
> Has anyone received the dirt scrub so far?



My box is still on it's way. I'm getting #22, it's suppose to have dirt scrub. I'm so jealous your box came with nail polish!


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got 1/2 of my boxes today,and I'm kind of ambivalent to it. I received box #8.  I added up the products, and it barely equals $10.  I


 I also got box #8, but I'm confused how you got that? So far, without the Wonderstruck, it's $21.11.... I can't do the perfume because conversions are hard. XD


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!  I'm new to this group and joined MuT a couple weeks ago.  I've been a subscriber to BB since July 2011.

I got box #26 today and am really happy with it.  It just showed up because tracking had it in New Jersey and I'm in GA.  My box weight was 0.5000.  And my Zoya is Bevin.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2012)

To the person who had stains on her child's clothing. Try hydrogen peroxide to remove the stains. So long as the clothes were not tossed in the dryer it's possible to use hydrogen peroxide to get the stains out. Oxyclean is hydrogen peroxide only in a powder form. Try soaking the clothes in cold water in a extra large load with 1/4 cup of hydrogen peroxide. If it's possible the colors in the clothes may run (pinks are notorious for running) use less hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!  I'm new to this group and joined MuT a couple weeks ago.  I've been a subscriber to BB since July 2011.
> 
> I got box #26 today and am really happy with it.  It just showed up because tracking had it in New Jersey and I'm in GA.  My box weight was 0.5000.  And my Zoya is Bevin.


What do you think of the microderm mitt? It looks very luxurious. I'm thinking of ordering it from BB if it is any good.


----------



## TinaMarina (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks! I'll be curious to see if I get box 7 too!  I wouldn't mind getting another zoya polish.
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same exact weight and received box 7.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

This sounds the same as my box, #22. The picture looks like a vapour organic lipstick, but the description says lip gloss. Looks like a mistake, not sure which will be in the box, if any (like yours).  It's going to be a surprise when I finally get it. What did CS say about the lip gloss?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, birchbox is tripping. The reason my box hasn't updated yet I"m pretty sure is because its not a real box.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I gave the Wonderstruck a value of 70 cents, when figured up by volume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ooh, thanks! Math and measurements can be hard! XD

So that brings me up to...what, 21.71? Not as good as, say, the Teen Vogue BB, but it's over twice what I paid, so I'm content!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Zadidoll! It's funny you say this, because after two loads with vinegar I ended up treating all the stains with Oxyclean and the spots are pretty much all gone now! There was one pair of light grey colored legging that had big spots on it, and I think those are a loss, but everything else came out enough that you can hardly see them anymore! Thanks for all your help ladies! next time I will be more careful before trying something like that... It wasn't worth the 5 cycles I had to put her clothes through. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the person who had stains on her child's clothing. Try hydrogen peroxide to remove the stains. So long as the clothes were not tossed in the dryer it's possible to use hydrogen peroxide to get the stains out. Oxyclean is hydrogen peroxide only in a powder form. Try soaking the clothes in cold water in a extra large load with 1/4 cup of hydrogen peroxide. If it's possible the colors in the clothes may run (pinks are notorious for running) use less hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 15, 2012)

Still showing my Mom's March box. I feel so bad! I bought her the gift sub for the fun of it but It is getting frustrating to keep checking and checking to see what she is getting but always be stuck on March even though it seems like everyone else in the world already has theirs. She has a better attitude about it than I do though, so next month I will just not tell her when I get mine.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 15, 2012)

Birchbox tweeted this a bit ago! Maybe if everybody goes and comments we can all get the 50 bonus points!



> Tell us how you plan to overhaul your skincare routine for spring. 500 comments and we'll give 50 bonus points! http://birch.ly/Im4IOc


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 15, 2012)

Still showing my March box, too. But we had have movement in the shipping- should be here tomorrow!

Looks like I have box 4, though, based on weight.

As to the box value complaints, I get it completely. Each of my six months, except my first, I have gotten one of the high-value boxes. Even this month, I think I am getting the $36 balm. In February I got the blender and the Dermacologica, But I get why people would be annoyed. I wonder if they have some algorithm that tells the computers how to ship the boxes and who gets what? I doubt it is random as much as I doubt it is based on profile. I know sometimes the value is really based on preference and what you like, but some of the boxes are seriously lame next to some of the ones I got. So I get it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This sounds the same as my box, #22. The picture looks like a vapour organic lipstick, but the description says lip gloss. Looks like a mistake, not sure which will be in the box, if any (like yours).  It's going to be a surprise when I finally get it. What did CS say about the lip gloss?



The card in the box said lipgloss, so I assume that. They don't work weekends, so they haven't answered me yet.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 15, 2012)

It sucks that some boxes are valued at more than others but I do think over the course of a year it's a wash. In February I got a horrible bag. Worth barely $10 at best. This time I got a box with the $36 Revolution beauty balm.  I've had it on both sides and I'll suck it up and deal with it or cancel. I guess it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Apr 15, 2012)

I just cannot believe that it is April 15th and my box STILL hasn't updated to the April one on the website! I can understand having to wait until the 16th to get my box (that's the estimated delivery date from UPS), but I'm really surprised that I'm still looking at my march box on their website. This is my fourth month with BB, and I've received all of my previous boxes on or before the 10th of the month, so I'm really going crazy here. It's especially crazy-fying (not really a word) to see that other people have already received their box. I want to know if I should be looking forward to getting something awesome, or if I should be indifferent about getting something so-so. Yaaaargh!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still showing my March box, too. But we had have movement in the shipping- should be here tomorrow!
> 
> ...



How much does your weigh?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still showing my Mom's March box. I feel so bad! I bought her the gift sub for the fun of it but It is getting frustrating to keep checking and checking to see what she is getting but always be stuck on March even though it seems like everyone else in the world already has theirs. She has a better attitude about it than I do though, so next month I will just not tell her when I get mine.



Mine still shows March too -- and its supposed to arrive tomorrow. I guess I might as well wait for the box to come and be surprised.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still showing my March box, too. But we had have movement in the shipping- should be here tomorrow!
> 
> ...



Thanks for understanding, from someone who didn't get the beauty blender or the $36 balm. Ironically, I DID get the Dermacologica but I didn't care much about it because  I  already have about 20 exfoliator products/samples to plow through first. 

And that was exactly my point in suggesting that BB use a kind of Chinese menu approach each month. There were people who got the blender and Revolution balm who didn't even want them, as I got the Dermacologica and didn't care one way or the other. If asked, I doubt I would have chosen it. All these items could have gone to people who really, really wanted them!

As to companies having limited supplies of certain very desirable samples/products, my thought is that if that's the case, than BB shouldn't send any. It's like inviting 100 people to a party and having only 10 pieces of cake.  The other 90 guests are supposed to be happy with a handful of potato chips and a can of soda.  Then add to the scenario that you CHARGED everyone $10 to attend, but then had limited amounts of the best food.  If the other 90 didn't see the ones eating cake it might be okay. But when they do, of course there will be complaints and dissatisfaction, and rightly so.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have some algorithm that tells the computers how to ship the boxes and who gets what? I doubt it is random as much as I doubt it is based on profile. I know sometimes the value is really based on preference and what you like, but some of the boxes are seriously lame next to some of the ones I got. So I get it!



I doubt that they do. I noticed that they have a bunch of job openings, and the description for one of the jobs included something to do with matching boxes to profiles. They may have been able to keep up with it when they had fewer subscribers, but at the rate they are increasing, they probably need much more advanced technology.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 15, 2012)

After reading the thread I do wish they would consider the cost of the products when making the boxes. I feel like I got a lower end box this month costing &gt;$25 while others received boxes that ONE SINGLE item costs +$30 (Revolution Beauty Balm). I'm kind of split because say, last month I received the Essie Nail Polish &amp; Tarte Lipstick that cost $8 &amp; $24 respectively, costing +$32 for the box alone, then this month I received all itty bitty samples, while my mom who ALSO received the Essie &amp; Tarte last month gets to add the Beauty Balm to her collection for this month. In their defense, I received the Exude Lip Cream the previous month, a $30 lipstick..... but I dont wear lipstick =/

But Box 14 has the Tarte AND the face mitt!...*THATS $52.50 FOR THOSE 2 PRODUCTS ALONE. *

Wish BB could somehow even out the costs of the boxes, especially for those who have been subbed for a while (no offense to newbies!). I've been subscribed for almost a year and have over 5 referrals. And I purchase products through them a lot with my own money, not just points. 

That being said, I dont think I'll ever unsub from BB I enjoy the anticipation, products, and chatting on here about it too much. Maybe I'm bitter that I haven't received the higher ticket items (beauty blender, face mitt, revolutions, etc) but I'm OVER the perfume samples. I have nowhere else to store them ! 

Also, for the intro boxes. SIT TIGHT! It DOES get better. Honestly, if you come on this board its better off NOT to see what others get and to wait until your 3rd month to start comparing to others. For the most part those are all samples we've received before. My advise is not to cancel right away and give it time for you to get in on the 'newer' samples


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 15, 2012)

My only complaint about box value is this...the value should be balanced. I don't really care if my box is valued at $10 or $40, as long as the others are of similar value. It's just not right to charge the same $10 for everyone, and not to send boxes of equal value. If quantity of high-quality products is limited, at least spread them out evenly. It's unfair to put 2 high value samples in one box, and no high value samples in another. Or at least use the info in our profiles...I'm probably going to be a lot happier with a cheaper product that I will use than with an expensive one that goes in the trash. 

It seems to me that Birchbox has gotten way too big, way too fast. Things worked great when there were only 1,000 or even 10,000 subscribers, but now they have over 100,000? I'm fairly certain that they'll be adding quite a few more for the May Gossip Girl box.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 15, 2012)

LOL!! Best analogy I've seen yet. Brilliant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's like inviting 100 people to a party and having only 10 pieces of cake.  The other 90 guests are supposed to be happy with a handful of potato chips and a can of soda.  Then add to the scenario that you CHARGED everyone $10 to attend, but then had limited amounts of the best food.  If the other 90 didn't see the ones eating cake it might be okay. But when they do, of course there will be complaints and dissatisfaction, and rightly so.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with you. Most of my items were duds, except that I got the Beauty Blender one month and that was with other tiny samples in the box. Some people got both the beauty blender and the Dermologica exfoliant. In this case couldn't they have divided it up better so that the value of boxes were closer. People that received the beauty blender, shouldn't have received the Dermalogica also. It seems that some boxes have a couple of great deluxe sized items while others have all tiny or waste samples. I'm sorry but if I want free laundry samples I can go online and look for household samples which I can easily get. As some say, quit the sub than..This will happen if things don't look up soon. I signed up for high end haircare, skincare, and makeup deluxe samples. I thought that's what all the rave has been about for sooo long (not tea, food or cleaning supplies and tiny samples).

By the way when you go to Birchbox now and they try to sell you on signing up, they now say:

Sample the best beauty and lifestyle products

Have they always sold it that way as I don't remember that when signing up?



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sillylilly05 (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so right!! I wanted the beauty balm sooo bad! But I got the dermalogica and the beauty blender--but i don't use either of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 15, 2012)

> After reading the thread I do wish they would consider the cost of the products when making the boxes. I feel like I got a lower end box this month costing &gt;$25 while others received boxes that ONE SINGLE item costs +$30 (Revolution Beauty Balm). I'm kind of split because say, last month I received the Essie Nail Polish &amp; Tarte Lipstick that cost $8 &amp; $24 respectively, costing +$32 for the box alone, then this month I received all itty bitty samples, while my mom who ALSO received the Essie &amp; Tarte last month gets to add the Beauty Balm to her collection for this month. In their defense, I received the Exude Lip Cream the previous month, a $30 lipstick..... but I dont wear lipstick =/
> 
> But Box 14 has the Tarte AND the face mitt!...*THATS $52.50 FOR THOSE 2 PRODUCTS ALONE. *
> 
> ...


 Exactly! That was the box that really irritated me - i can handle boxes having one big ticket item but to put two in one box seemed like really poor thinking. The other idea I had for when birchbox invites me to tweak their business model would be to have people include thier birthdays in their profile and then give the highest value boxes to the birthday girls. That way everyone would be certain to get a highly desirable box once a year and not feel as jealous when they see other people getting them because there is a valid reason for the disparity.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! That was the box that really irritated me - i can handle boxes having one big ticket item but to put two in one box seemed like really poor thinking. The other idea I had for when birchbox invites me to tweak their business model would be to have people include thier birthdays in their profile and then give the highest value boxes to the birthday girls. That way everyone would be certain to get a highly desirable box once a year and not feel as jealous when they see other people getting them because there is a valid reason for the disparity.



That's actually a REALLY good idea...I could get behind that! =)


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL!! Best analogy I've seen yet. Brilliant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Awww, thank you Beth!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 15, 2012)

So it's April 15th &amp; I still cannot see my April box. I'm "supposed" to get my box tomorrow but I find that highly unlikely considering it is still in New Jersey &amp; I live in California. More likely I will get it on Wednesday or Thursday so the 18th or 19th.

Birchbox has been quickly losing it's appeal for me_. They say that boxes will be shipped out by the 10th each month but my printing label wasn't even put into the system until the 11th. _Last month my box was missing the Nick Chavez shampoo so I emailed Birchbox customer service &amp; they said that they would be sending it out immediately. Two weeks later I still hadn't received it so I emailed them again &amp; was pretty much told that they had forgotten about me &amp; now they were out of those samples. The month before that was my first month &amp; while everybody else was getting a beauty blender &amp; Dermologica I got stick on eyeliners which were absolutely atrocious, that disgusting ChocoPod chocolate, &amp; Viva La Juicy which I cannot believe is actually a scent people would choose to wear. The only thing that was even kind of alright for me was the Juice beauty blemish clearing serum &amp; it was itty bitty.

I really love the idea of Birchbox but I'm disappointed in their execution. They need to stop taking on new accounts if it's affecting their service this much. Also, adding a men's box while they are struggling with the customers they already have seems like it wouldn't be a great idea.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 15, 2012)

Still haven't received mine either. No response to any of my emails to Birchbox asking about it, beyond the initial "We shipped your box so leave us alone!" response last Tuesday.


----------



## kewhicker (Apr 15, 2012)

My box was scheduled to be delivered yesterday-- though the tracking still shows it in Jersey as of the 12th. Being in Utah, I have a feeling it won't arrive till late next week. The anticipation may kill me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 15, 2012)

> My box was scheduled to be delivered yesterday-- though the tracking still shows it in Jersey as of the 12th. Being in Utah, I have a feeling it won't arrive till late next week. The anticipation may kill me


 I felt like I recognized your pic, and then you said Utah! You work for Babysteals?! Love them and am an avid stealer! Sorry off topic but just had to say hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kewhicker (Apr 15, 2012)

LOL, you caught me! I sure do indeed work at BabySteals... and, the only thing as addicting as "stealing" is Birchbox! I'm totally hooked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hi back girl! Lots of love from the whole Steal team! xoxo



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I felt like I recognized your pic, and then you said Utah! You work for Babysteals?! Love them and am an avid stealer! Sorry off topic but just had to say hi


----------



## mdiest12 (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with everything that is being talked about with the cost. I have only been a subscriber since Feb, but a stalker since November I think and it always does seem like there are a ton of people who are super disappointed. My first month I got a bunch of packets (the eyeliner, mouthwash, the tiny Jouer) and my march box had the hair powder and stila page. While it did have nail polish, I never paint my nails so that was worthless to me. The only thing I have been really happy with was my Vichy box before I switched skin care lines and the Juice Cleanser! I think the Chinese menu would be the best option with one big ticket item in every box!

We should get behind that business plan!


----------



## redandwhite (Apr 15, 2012)

To the ladies out west who are concerned that their packages are still in NJ: I live in California too and have noticed that there is always about a 3-day period without any tracking updates while my package is traveling from NJ to CA. For example, last month, my box was scanned in NJ on March 12, and then the next update showed it in CA on March 15. I got my box the next day. I'm also in that "no updates" window right now. Because of the weekend, I'm hoping my box will show up in CA tomorrow and that I'll get it on Tuesday, but we'll see! Anyway, just wanted to reassure you that it's likely that your box is moving toward you, even if you haven't had an update in a while.

Edited because I wanted to add that the UPS MI delivery date has _always_ been wrong for me. Maybe it's accurate for people who live on/near the East Coast, but I have learned to totally disregard it.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah and I have to add while the polish seems to be highly regarded items by many, in reality if I wanted to get the polish it's only $8 full size and I get to pick the color that I want. Personally I'd rather try higher end items that I would want to sample beforehand because I don't want to drop $80 on a cream that I may or may not like. That seems more risky. However the polish is a nice touch to an already decent box, which I haven't been lucky in getting. I agree, the Chinese menu would be a great way to make sure that everyone is happy. 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with everything that is being talked about with the cost. I have only been a subscriber since Feb, but a stalker since November I think and it always does seem like there are a ton of people who are super disappointed. My first month I got a bunch of packets (the eyeliner, mouthwash, the tiny Jouer) and my march box had the hair powder and stila page. While it did have nail polish, I never paint my nails so that was worthless to me. The only thing I have been really happy with was my Vichy box before I switched skin care lines and the Juice Cleanser! I think the Chinese menu would be the best option with one big ticket item in every box!
> 
> We should get behind that business plan!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up lol. It only got to NJ yesterday &amp; from past experiences it sits in NJ for at least a couple days.
 



> Originally Posted by *redandwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the ladies out west who are concerned that their packages are still in NJ: I live in California too and have noticed that there is always about a 3-day period without any tracking updates while my package is traveling from NJ to CA. For example, last month, my box was scanned in NJ on March 12, and then the next update showed it in CA on March 15. I got my box the next day. I'm also in that "no updates" window right now. Because of the weekend, I'm hoping my box will show up in CA tomorrow and that I'll get it on Tuesday, but we'll see! Anyway, just wanted to reassure you that it's likely that your box is moving toward you, even if you haven't had an update in a while.
> 
> Edited because I wanted to add that the UPS MI delivery date has _always_ been wrong for me. Maybe it's accurate for people who live on/near the East Coast, but I have learned to totally disregard it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

My 2 boxes made it to my state Friday so I should get them tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jas12281 (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moringa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Box #5, which was frustrating as my profile indicates that my skin is oily and my only skin concern is acne. And yet, I keep receiving thick night creams I will never (or at least not any time soon) use! I think the brands that provide product to Birchbox would be disappointed to know how poorly Birchbox matches products to profiles. I made the mistake of initially signing up for an year-long subscription. At first I would get excited seeing all the different boxes online, but have always been let down when mine arrives. At this point, I'm looking forward to year-long subscription ending, so I don't keep monthly reminders of how I wasted my money.



I 100% agree! I have tried every moisturizer under the sun, and find I'm better off not using it at all.  I've wondered if they pay attention at all to the beauty profiles. Then once in a while they get it right and you love your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 15, 2012)

> It sucks that some boxes are valued at more than others but I do think over the course of a year it's a wash. In February I got a horrible bag. Worth barely $10 at best. This time I got a box with the $36 Revolution beauty balm.Â  I've had it on both sides and I'll suck it up and deal with it or cancel. I guess it's the nature of the beast.


 This really is true. It seems to balance out. It just sucks when it's your turn to get the crappy box!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 15, 2012)

I totally agree! I got box #7 this month.. I calculated it's value around $9.20, and I wouldn't really mind if they were items that I wanted. But I wasn't excited about anything in there, and when I saw other boxes like box #14 with the tarte AND the mitt (valued around $60) that was when I felt wronged. I pay the same price and I always seem to get the worse boxes. BTW my February box was crappy too. The only boxes I liked were the January (with the stila eyeliner) and the TV March boxes, and they were equal to everybody else's anyway!

But this month was really really unfair! This was very unprofessional of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My only complaint about box value is this...the value should be balanced. I don't really care if my box is valued at $10 or $40, as long as the others are of similar value. It's just not right to charge the same $10 for everyone, and not to send boxes of equal value. If quantity of high-quality products is limited, at least spread them out evenly. It's unfair to put 2 high value samples in one box, and no high value samples in another. Or at least use the info in our profiles...I'm probably going to be a lot happier with a cheaper product that I will use than with an expensive one that goes in the trash.
> 
> It seems to me that Birchbox has gotten way too big, way too fast. Things worked great when there were only 1,000 or even 10,000 subscribers, but now they have over 100,000? I'm fairly certain that they'll be adding quite a few more for the May Gossip Girl box.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 15, 2012)

Some people are jealous of other people's "crappy" box. I didn't think the point was to send people items that they already think or know they would love, but to try out new things. If you want to choose your items from a selection, that is a different business model, like Beauty Army.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey again sleepykat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I wish there was someone jealous of my "crappy" box #8, but I tried trading and to no avail. I still think at least the expensive items could have been spread out more evenly and not go together in one box.The mitt could go in one with small samples, and the beauty balm could go in another box and the tarte could also go in another box with smaller samples.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some people are jealous of other people's "crappy" box. I didn't think the point was to send people items that they already think or know they would love, but to try out new things. If you want to choose your items from a selection, that is a different business model, like Beauty Army.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 15, 2012)

I know how many of you feel.  I have had some really bad boxes in the past.  Feb was the worst I do believe.  That was the box when everyone was getting the beauty blenders minus me 




  Last month I signed up for the TV box, never got it. I got a box with the hair powder and what not.  I have tried that, doesnt work for me.  Extremely, I mean Extremely oily scalp and hair.  it just didnt do anything for me. 

The box amounts just dont make any sense for me.  I do not think they read the profiles we fill out.  

For everyone that do not think we should complain about it or other ways of saying that.  Like one person said, we are paying for the service.  And some of us are on the year long service, so it isnt like we can just cancel and get our money back.  

I do like the birthday month idea.  I feel like that is what my box is this month.  Since this is my birthday month and for how many time I have been pooped on with really bad boxes for the last few months.  This one makes up for it completely. 

Thank you for reading.  Have a wonderful day


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't gotten my Birchbox yet. I'm always able to either trade or gift anything that I won't use, but I concede that if that is not the case, it would be frustrating.


----------



## poopfruit (Apr 15, 2012)

How common is it to get a different box than what's displyed on the website? I don't have any updated tracking info yet, but the box on my profile looks amazing. It says I'm supposed to be getting the lipsurgence, microdermamitt, yu-be skin cream, marula oil, and wonderstruck. Still no nailpolish, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## snllama (Apr 15, 2012)

I was on the birchbox website and took a peak at my box. Once I saw the first line of products I got mad at myself and quickly scrolled through to the bottom of the page so I wouldn't ruin it! My box should arrive tomorrow and I can't ruin the surprise now! gah. 

boo, it doesn't look like my box has moved in three days. Im not sure it will make it tomorrow. It arrived in the area, but not to my local post office.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

Very uncommon, I think. You woud probably get them to send a replacement box to  the one showing on your account or some points to make up for the mistake. 
 

BTW- That sounds like an AWESoME box 



> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How common is it to get a different box than what's displyed on the website?
> I don't have any updated tracking info yet, but the box on my profile looks amazing.
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

lol thats a new one.. Half peeking lol 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was on the birchbox website and took a peak at my box. Once I saw the first line of products I got mad at myself and quickly scrolled through to the bottom of the page so I wouldn't ruin it! My box should arrive tomorrow and I can't ruin the surprise now! gah.
> 
> boo, it doesn't look like my box has moved in three days. Im not sure it will make it tomorrow. It arrived in the area, but not to my local post office.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just checked mine and I'm excited about getting it. Can't wait!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 15, 2012)

My April Birchbox finally updated on the site! Can't wait to review for points since I already have my box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am able to review for 70.00 points on each of my accounts  this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they are making it easier for us to accumulate points, I saw there were lots of boxes with 6/7 products this monthl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 15, 2012)

Mega, I am jealous of your Befine! I've wanted to try Befine products for ages. 
 



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey again sleepykat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 15, 2012)

This is my take on it, for what it's worth.

I don't think people would be happy and continue with the service if it were 'just' a $10 box each and every month with no chance of ever having it go over that, just so that everyone's box could be the same exact value.  If that were the case, then many of the other subscription services that send out Dollar Store type items would still have lots of very happy subscribers, rather than the disappointed ones that post here and warn others of the type of cheap vibe that those boxes have.  If you want to buy 5 $2 items for $10, you'd go and buy them, not have a random box of cheap stuff sent to you that you may or may not like.  I know that's how I'd feel, at least, if I were to consistently get a Dollar Store box, which is what it would have to be if it was 5 samples.  I think masses of people would dump their subscriptions if that were the case always.

I'm with the girls who feel that it all shakes out in the end.  I got one of the cheapest boxes this month, one of the $10 actual retail value boxes, and I think that that is pretty rare, all things considered, meaning it doesn't happen every month and more months than not it's definitely over $10.  But I also got a great box, with the Revolution Beauty Balm.  I feel like Birchbox told me that I'd be given a sampling of new and different things, including some I may not love, for the price of ten dollars, including shipping.  I think that's an outstanding deal.  The icing on the cake is that sometimes I get totally lucky and find a really high ticket item in one of my boxes.  I wouldn't want to take away the opportunity for the chance to get some really great items just because some months I don't get them.  I'm happy for the others who get them and know that sooner or later, one of the really cool items will be in my box.  And in the meantime, I get to hear about new products and brands and get first hand advice as to what really works and what doesn't so if I decide that I really must have that 'it' item, I can buy it with confidence.  And to top it all off, I can get about $5 a month to go towards those beauty splurges, just for filling out feedback on the items so that Birchbox knows what we love and what we don't love so much.  Plus I get great coupons every few months for 20% and I can stack my Birchbox points on top of that.  I think that's a pretty great business model and I am enjoying it.  I don't think that people should feel terrible about complaining, everyone has the right to spend or not spend the $10 for the roll of the dice.  I'm a subscriber with multiple boxes and was before the whole signing up for the extra Teen Vogue box because I like to increase the chances that I'll get some really cool stuff.  And with the doubles or extras I find it really fun to give out gift packages to friends, what isn't my favorite might be theirs or what is my favorite and I have doubles of I gladly share along with a personal recommendation as to why I love it.

I do think there are things that I'd like Birchbox to do better, and hopefully they'll continue to listen to their customers and keep growing as a company.  It would be outstanding if they listened to the beauty profiles better when filling boxes, I feel that it would make a lot more people happy.  There are so many times where someone gets a $29 lipstick who doesn't wear lipstick or a sample of an $80 face cream for wrinkles who is 21.

I love the fact that there are different boxes, it increases the anticipation and the suspense.  It keeps us guessing and keeps us coming back here commenting on what we love and what we hate, eagerly waiting for Zadidoll to post the sneak peeks of the next month's box shortly after we get our current month's box.  It sure keeps Birchbox on our tongues, no other sub service gets as many posts as Birchbox!  Right now, it's still one of my favorites, and there are a lot of really good ones.  For those who want excellent value with everyone getting mostly the same items each time, Test Tube and QVC Test Tube are outstanding for that.  I love my Test Tubes and am eagerly looking forward to my QVC tube.

Wow, this is a long post, I guess I had a lot more to say than I thought!  I probably couldn't work for a company like Birchbox because I want everyone to love their boxes and have a great experience and I don't know that that is possible.  The trade thread is really cool for those who can do it.  I have fun discussing and hearing what everyone has to say each month about all of the goodies that come in our Birchboxes.  I like to hear the good and the bad, knowing what works and what doesn't (yikes on the detergent!  So sorry about your little girl's clothes, Nicole!)  The combination of all of the products in the boxes gives us that much more to talk about, whereas companies like MyGlam only gives us 5 or 6 products a month to talk about.  Anyway, everyone has an opinion and that's just my humble one.  Thanks for all of the interesting comments and views, fellow Birchboxers, I love hearing other people's point of view and learning new ways that things could work better.  We have a lot of very smart women who follow this site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 15, 2012)

I have really enjoyed all of my past boxes even if they werent the ones I had really been hoping for.  I didnt get the ones with the Beauty Blenders, the Dermatologica exfoliator or the One Love Beauty Balm that I really wanted to try, but i was still happy with what I rec'd once I tried the products. Of course some months are better than others, but I expect that.  I usually try and use just about everything in that comes in my Birchboxes, and what I know I'm not going to like, I give it to someone who will like it.  I have 3 accounts, and this month I have recieved 2 samples of the Altier (spelled wrong - sorry) cologne.  I tried, it and hated it, and I did toss both samples.  I didnt like the Farrah shade of the polish I received in one of my boxes.  I tried wearing it with a sheer pink micro-shimmer top coat, but still didnt like it, but my neice loves it.  I used my points to purchase the polish in Skylar and Lotus, and didnt end up paying anything for them. 

I dont worry about the monetary worth of a particular box.  I base its worth more on if I like the products, and if if I do like them, if its something I would have tried otherwise.  Discovering something that I really, really like that I otherwise might not even had known existed is the real value for me.

After reading some of the post on here, I just looked back at my box history for the account I have had the longest, and added up the dollar amount of each individual box, added them all together, and divided by the number of boxes, and it way exceeds the 10.00 a month I paid for it.  Then if I add in the 5 dollars or so in points from every box, its even more of a bargain.

I also subscribed to Beauty Bar's Sample Society, but its not nearly as much fun.  I dont know if its because everyone gets the same box or what it is, but for some reason it just doesnt thrill me the way Birchbox does. plus, for the most part, there was nothing completely new and different for me in the Sample Society boxes.  So far its all been stuff I've already tried and used, with the exception of the ByTerry product in the April box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree, SS is definitely not as much fun. 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have really enjoyed all of my past boxes even if they werent the ones I had really been hoping for.  I didnt get the ones with the Beauty Blenders, the Dermatologica exfoliator or the One Love Beauty Balm that I really wanted to try, but i was still happy with what I rec'd once I tried the products. Of course some months are better than others, but I expect that.  I usually try and use just about everything in that comes in my Birchboxes, and what I know I'm not going to like, I give it to someone who will like it.  I have 3 accounts, and this month I have recieved 2 samples of the Altier (spelled wrong - sorry) cologne.  I tried, it and hated it, and I did toss both samples.  I didnt like the Farrah shade of the polish I received in one of my boxes.  I tried wearing it with a sheer pink micro-shimmer top coat, but still didnt like it, but my neice loves it.  I used my points to purchase the polish in Skylar and Lotus, and didnt end up paying anything for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just read one page of any BB thread and you will quickly realize, its NOT! The same ppl complain about BB month in and month out and yet dont just take their business elsewhere. I dont get it. I have also tried suggesting other services if they are so dissatisfied, nope, they just keep complaining. I choose to not read those comments now. I like the fun, happy ones. Someone suggested last month a BB complaints thread where they can vent, I wish that would happen and we can all make these BB monthly threads what they are suppose to be: lighthearted, exciting and FUN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who want excellent value with everyone getting mostly the same items each time, Test Tube and QVC Test Tube are outstanding for that.  I love my Test Tubes and am eagerly looking forward to my QVC tube.
> 
> I probably couldn't work for a company like Birchbox because I want everyone to love their boxes and have a great experience and I don't know that that is possible.  The trade thread is really cool for those who can do it.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 15, 2012)

> My April Birchbox finally updated on the site! Can't wait to review for points since I already have my box.


 LOL, you got me all excited - my Mom's box is still showing March...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 15, 2012)

I feel pretty much the same way you do.  I didnt read your post before I started to post mine, but i wish I had.  Thanks for sharing your opinion. 

 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my take on it, for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 15, 2012)

I've appreciated your posts, yanelib27!  Hopefully mine was kind of fun and happy, that's what I was striving for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I didn't catch the comment about the complaint thread, now that's an interesting idea!  I love the anticipation, the trying of new products, the whole shebang.  I love hearing people are loving a new product and then reading reviews on that product and getting it for myself with my points.  I can't wait to hear about which boxes people are getting and what new goody we might have in store for us next.  I agree, lighthearted, exciting and fun is what it's all about for me too.  So many new and fun things Birchbox is doing for it's subscribers, with the amazing Teen Vogue boxes and now the Gossip Girl May boxes?  That's great for us.  Can't wait to peek into those boxes!
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just read one page of any BB thread and you will quickly realize, its NOT! The same ppl complain about BB month in and month out and yet dont just take their business elsewhere. I dont get it. I have also tried suggesting other services if they are so dissatisfied, nope, they just keep complaining. I choose to not read those comments now. I like the fun, happy ones. Someone suggested last month a BB complaints thread where they can vent, I wish that would happen and we can all make these BB monthly threads what they are suppose to be: lighthearted, exciting and FUN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 15, 2012)

> > My April Birchbox finally updated on the site! Can't wait to review for points since I already have my box.
> 
> 
> LOL, you got me all excited - my Mom's box is still showing March...


 Aww I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't used it yet.  I exfoliated 2 nights ago so I'm giving my skin rest, I have pretty sensitive skin.  The mitt is pretty big at 10" X 6-1/2" and you can slip your hand inside.  I'll probably just use it folded because it swallows up my hand and goes up my arm which I don't like.  It feels like rough fabric, not sure how to describe it really, but nothing like soft microfiber.  I'm pretty sure it'll exfoliate given the feel.  I'll be giving it a go probably tomorrow night and try to post my results.  HTH
 



> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you think of the microderm mitt? It looks very luxurious. I'm thinking of ordering it from BB if it is any good.


----------



## Souly (Apr 15, 2012)

What do you think makeup talk is for? Its for us to share our opinions. People have every right to say whatever they feel. You don't have the right to censor people. You can disagree w/ me &amp; that your right to do so. That what this is, a discussion.

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just read one page of any BB thread and you will quickly realize, its NOT! The same ppl complain about BB month in and month out and yet dont just take their business elsewhere. I dont get it. I have also tried suggesting other services if they are so dissatisfied, nope, they just keep complaining. I choose to not read those comments now. I like the fun, happy ones. Someone suggested last month a BB complaints thread where they can vent, I wish that would happen and we can all make these BB monthly threads what they are suppose to be: lighthearted, exciting and FUN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah that may be the only product that I use. I have actually tried those before and I'm into high end facial products. (but I would trade those for the marula / Olie oil)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mega, I am jealous of your Befine! I've wanted to try Befine products for ages.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my April box to update on the website and I have my box.  I'll guess I'll give BB a few more days before I send an email.  I usually peek before getting my box so this month was truly a surprise.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with you.  I like the fun, happy posts too, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I just can't imagine why anyone would keep spending their money month after month on a service they are so dissatisfied with when there are other sample services that seem like something they might be happier with.  Sample Society gives out the same box to every subscriber, and Beauty Army lets you choose which samples you recieve. 

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just read one page of any BB thread and you will quickly realize, its NOT! The same ppl complain about BB month in and month out and yet dont just take their business elsewhere. I dont get it. I have also tried suggesting other services if they are so dissatisfied, nope, they just keep complaining. I choose to not read those comments now. I like the fun, happy ones. Someone suggested last month a BB complaints thread where they can vent, I wish that would happen and we can all make these BB monthly threads what they are suppose to be: lighthearted, exciting and FUN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 15, 2012)

Complaints come across differently, depending on many factors. Sometimes a person who is usually positive has a bad experience, complains about it, and you feel sympathy with them getting a "bad" box. But when complaints are constant and come across as a person just being negative and hard to please, I think that is where some ladies may prefer a specific complaint thread. People who are dissatisfied need to rant, but satisfied people don't want rain on their parade, and neither side should feel guilty about it.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Complaints come across differently, depending on many factors. Sometimes a person who is usually positive has a bad experience, complains about it, and you feel sympathy with them getting a "bad" box. But when complaints are constant and come across as a person just being negative and hard to please, I think that is where some ladies may prefer a specific complaint thread. People who are dissatisfied need to rant, but satisfied people don't want rain on their parade, and neither side should feel guilty about it.



Yeah, I really do like that idea. Then you get the best of both worlds, and if you want to see more negative or positive things, you can! =)


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 15, 2012)

My 3rd April box is being delivered tomorrow!  I'm really excited.  As I have said before,  I've always been happy with my Birchboxes, but this is the first time I'm getting the exact box I really, really wanted! 

Its kind of funny though because one month inparticular I was a little disappointed when I first saw my box for that month, and then I rec'd my box, tried my samples and loved them!  I purchased the full size of everything in that box except for one item. I'm really glad I got the box I did instead of the one I really wanted. I wonder if I had gotten the box I had initially wanted, if I would have been as happy with the samples as I was with the ones I received.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mega, I am jealous of your Befine! I've wanted to try Befine products for ages.



Check Ulta if you have one near you, I always see Befine products on clearance there for super cheap. Mostly it's stuff I would never use, but I have snagged a few good deals.I got a 3.4ox bottle of firming toner for ~$6, something I wouldn't normally buy, but it came with a free full size sugar mint gentle cleanser (the one that BB sent out recently) that retails for $24.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 16, 2012)

I think we're both coming from the same place, I feel the same way as you for sure.  I enjoyed your comment.  I thought I really didn't love my January box but I ended up really loving the Clark's Botanicals Cream that I would *never* have found otherwise.  I didn't get a Stila eyeliner, but I was more than happy with my Zoya polish even though the Stila was $21 and the Zoya is $4 for the sample size provided.  I was excited for the other girls that got Stila eyeliners!  I love them and I'm happy that more people got to try them out.  I would have loved a Lionfish one, but now that's on my wishlist and all the talk is what made me aware of it and realizing that it'd be a cool one to have, so the marketing works, even if I don't receive the product.  Look at how many people are discussing Revolution Beauty Balms now, it's similar.  I can't wait to see what people have to say about it, if it lives up to the hype and people love it, because I don't get mine until early May when I'm back in the States.  I'm wondering how the Orange cologne will be on my skin, I usually love citrusy scents and people seem to either love or hate this particular one . . . I even like the smell of lemon furniture polish, lol, although I'm not sure I want that to be my signature scent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're right, there isn't that same buzz and excitement, at least for me, with Sample Society, compared with Birchbox.  And isn't that the one where we also received a Dermatologica exfoliator?  There's just something fun about the mystery and possibilities in all of the different boxes with Birchbox that I love.
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have really enjoyed all of my past boxes even if they werent the ones I had really been hoping for.  I didnt get the ones with the Beauty Blenders, the Dermatologica exfoliator or the One Love Beauty Balm that I really wanted to try, but i was still happy with what I rec'd once I tried the products. Of course some months are better than others, but I expect that.  I usually try and use just about everything in that comes in my Birchboxes, and what I know I'm not going to like, I give it to someone who will like it.  I have 3 accounts, and this month I have recieved 2 samples of the Altier (spelled wrong - sorry) cologne.  I tried, it and hated it, and I did toss both samples.  I didnt like the Farrah shade of the polish I received in one of my boxes.  I tried wearing it with a sheer pink micro-shimmer top coat, but still didnt like it, but my neice loves it.  I used my points to purchase the polish in Skylar and Lotus, and didnt end up paying anything for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just read one page of any BB thread and you will quickly realize, its NOT! The same ppl complain about BB month in and month out and yet dont just take their business elsewhere. I dont get it. I have also tried suggesting other services if they are so dissatisfied, nope, they just keep complaining. I choose to not read those comments now. I like the fun, happy ones. Someone suggested last month a BB complaints thread where they can vent, I wish that would happen and we can all make these BB monthly threads what they are suppose to be: lighthearted, exciting and FUN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just my two cents: I think some people (like me) complain from time to time because they actually DO like Birchbox better than most sites and want to stay, and they don't want to take their business elsewhere. That doesn't mean we can't say things that are critical. I've appreciated reading people's suggestions for how it might run better. Others might also complain because they know that people from these subs lurk on the MUT pages and that the complaints are more likely to be heard (obviously the first thing to do is to complain to BB, which I have done when needed). If I were starting up a sub site, I'd read these forums and pay close attention to what works and doesn't work about existing subs, including Birchbox. Maybe someone is doing that right now, and there will be a great new sub down the road.

I agree that a BB complaints thread would be useful and mitigate any drama on the monthly box threads, but I'd also suggest that comments like "just take [your] business elsewhere and stop complaining" seem unproductive.


----------



## mdiest12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh I got box 3! Both of those boxes are similar I feel like. just feel like what everyone else got was so much more exciting! The only thing I look forward to is the cuticle cream :/ 
 



> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree! I got box #7 this month.. I calculated it's value around $9.20, and I wouldn't really mind if they were items that I wanted. But I wasn't excited about anything in there, and when I saw other boxes like box #14 with the tarte AND the mitt (valued around $60) that was when I felt wronged. I pay the same price and I always seem to get the worse boxes. BTW my February box was crappy too. The only boxes I liked were the January (with the stila eyeliner) and the TV March boxes, and they were equal to everybody else's anyway!
> 
> But this month was really really unfair! This was very unprofessional of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 16, 2012)

> LOL, you caught me! I sure do indeed work at BabySteals... and, the only thing as addicting as "stealing" is Birchbox! I'm totally hooked  Hi back girl! Lots of love from the whole Steal team! xoxo
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I felt like I recognized your pic, and then you said Utah! You work for Babysteals?! Love them and am an avid stealer! Sorry off topic but just had to say hi





> > My box was scheduled to be delivered yesterday-- though the tracking still shows it in Jersey as of the 12th. Being in Utah, I have a feeling it won't arrive till late next week. The anticipation may kill me
> 
> 
> I felt like I recognized your pic, and then you said Utah! You work for Babysteals?! Love them and am an avid stealer! Sorry off topic but just had to say hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Too funny, I am from Salt Lake too.. Babysteals first got me hooked on baby legs. Now my 4 year old will use them as Leg or arm warmers. I'm FB friends with Jana from when she first opened. Anyway, my box is still in Jersey too. Sigh.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 16, 2012)

Birchbox has introduced me to some of my favorite products, some of which I wanted to try but never got around to it (Tarte Lipsurgence) and products that I would have NEVER tried (Clarks Botanicals Clay Mask - a $72 mask that I'd laugh at and put down after I saw the price tag in the store). I'm the girl that feels like I'm being a royal pain in the butt whenever I ask for a sample or return a used product, which is why I love Birchbox so much. Not to mention their amazing point system!

But I *dont* feel that people were complaining that they dont get a big ticket item every month but rather that at the end of the day _every subscriber pays $10_ . Why should it be pure luck that you receive a box that has upwards of $60 cost to a $10 box. It seems like a grab-bag some months, when I wish it was slightly more fair. We dont (or shouldnt) expect ANY full size items, but when they are offered, if there is a limited availability the other boxes should be up to the same par. Last May _every single subscriber _received a full size Laura Geller baked Blush. EVERYONE was ecstatic! And now its Russian Roulette if you get tiny samples (I wouldnt put many of my samples from this month as 'deluxe') or if you get a box with a product everyone in the beauty community raves &amp; gushes about (such as the beautyblender). 

There is no perfect company in the world. But BB's customer service is incredible, their shipping has always been reliable for me, and their shop has a wonderful variety. There will be likes and dislikes in EVERYTHING, but I wish the overall cost of the various boxes would remain within a ~$15 range.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm on the waiting list for my 3rd box. I love BB that much! I just have to remember to make a different profile so I don't receive the same box.





 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 3rd April box is being delivered tomorrow!  I'm really excited.  As I have said before,  I've always been happy with my Birchboxes, but this is the first time I'm getting the exact box I really, really wanted!
> 
> Its kind of funny though because one month inparticular I was a little disappointed when I first saw my box for that month, and then I rec'd my box, tried my samples and loved them!  I purchased the full size of everything in that box except for one item. I'm really glad I got the box I did instead of the one I really wanted. I wonder if I had gotten the box I had initially wanted, if I would have been as happy with the samples as I was with the ones I received.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox has introduced me to some of my favorite products, some of which I wanted to try but never got around to it (Tarte Lipsurgence) and products that I would have NEVER tried (Clarks Botanicals Clay Mask - a $72 mask that I'd laugh at and put down after I saw the price tag in the store). I'm the girl that feels like I'm being a royal pain in the butt whenever I ask for a sample or return a used product, which is why I love Birchbox so much. Not to mention their amazing point system!
> 
> ...




I definitely see this point, but I guess that, considering the size and popularity of the service, it'd be harder and harder to do that. You know? So it's almost like they can give _some_ people the full size items or give them to no one, and I guess I'd rather have a chance at the item that none at all. I definitely see your point, though, about making all the other boxes at least /try/ to equal the same price range. I mean, I got what is considered one of the "crappy" boxes this month (though I like it!), and I'm pretty jealous of some of the things others got. But at the same time, I'd at least like to think there's a rhyme and a reason. Maybe I'm just being a blind optimist! XD


----------



## calexxia (Apr 16, 2012)

I can see all the sides in this issue, particularly the one about "It would be best if all boxes were of the same approximate retail value". BUT....there are some products that wind up in BB that I think are drastically overpriced for what they are, so retail value isn't always the best indicator of worth. As difficult as it would be from a logistics standpoint, maybe if there were more items in the "smaller" boxes, people wouldn't feel gypped? Like, for example, that Stila card with the eyeshadows on it, to me, is practically worthless. Thus, throwing it into a box that had a full size Lipsurgence, rather than (for example) throwing a BeautyBlender in, as well, might help the perceived value even out in some eyes. Again, it seems to all average out over time, but as BB grows, these are issues that will need to be addressed, so as to appeal to the widest range of subscribers.

Then again, there are quite a few people who subscribe to Birchbox that probably aren't even aware of the variety of boxes that go out, and are quite pleased with what they get, even if it may turn out to be one of the "crappy" boxes. Because those of us here have a much higher interest in the items, we take a look at EVERYTHING, which can breed resentment.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG I just checked my tracking &amp; my box is in CA!!! So USPS doesn't deliver on Sundays but they still move freight? I may get it as early as Tuesday. Now the race is on, will my box update online first or will I get my box first?? I really, really, really hope it's a good one! I have an inkling that it is box 17 &amp; I would be very happy with that but it's weight is similar to a couple boxes so it's going to be a total surprise.

As for my little rant before (&amp; I hope that all of this arguing back &amp; forth wasn't started because of what I said) I was just frustrated with BB. It was my first &amp; hopefully last hissy fit. Boxes usually update on the 10th so it being the 15th &amp; still showing my March box with no explanation from BB seems like poor customer service. Along with a sample being left out of my March box &amp; then being forgotten about so that sample was never replaced makes it a double (or triple?) whammy. BB has much better products &amp; customer service than the other subs I've used but it still doesn't make them perfect. As for now, the good outweighs the bad but if every month there seems to be some sort of an issue I don't know for how long I will be able to say that.

Also, I feel like everyone who says that the people who complain about BB are just nitpicking haven't had any negative issues with BB. Hopefully they never will but before saying that maybe put yourself in their shoes &amp; realize how you would feel if you were having the same issues. This forum is a place to come &amp; share tips, tricks, questions, answers, anticipation, excitement, pleasure, &amp; even disappointment. I don't think anybody should be suggested to leave because you don't agree with whatever angle they are taking. Skim over &amp; skip the things you don't agree with or are not interested in but don't try to make them leave or discourage them from participating.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yikes, I didn't realize this had turned into the MyGlam FB page and I wasn't allowed to express an opinion that wasn't absolutely happy &amp; positive, haha. I really don't think I was complaining. I am still subscribed because I love Birchbox. It is also a service I pay for, so if one little thing about the company irks me, I should be able to talk about it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 16, 2012)

I totally agree.  After the initial disappointment at not getting the "big ticket" BB items for the month, I do end up pretty happy with all the samples I get.  They don't always work out, but I am definitely trying out new products and brands.  And that really was the reason I joined in the first place.  Myglam, on the other hand, was a hot mess for me.  I canceled this month.  



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 3rd April box is being delivered tomorrow!  I'm really excited.  As I have said before,  I've always been happy with my Birchboxes, but this is the first time I'm getting the exact box I really, really wanted!
> 
> Its kind of funny though because one month inparticular I was a little disappointed when I first saw my box for that month, and then I rec'd my box, tried my samples and loved them!  I purchased the full size of everything in that box except for one item. I'm really glad I got the box I did instead of the one I really wanted. I wonder if I had gotten the box I had initially wanted, if I would have been as happy with the samples as I was with the ones I received.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can see all the sides in this issue, particularly the one about "It would be best if all boxes were of the same approximate retail value". BUT....there are some products that wind up in BB that I think are drastically overpriced for what they are, so retail value isn't always the best indicator of worth. As difficult as it would be from a logistics standpoint, maybe if there were more items in the "smaller" boxes, people wouldn't feel gypped? Like, for example, that Stila card with the eyeshadows on it, to me, is practically worthless. Thus, throwing it into a box that had a full size Lipsurgence, rather than (for example) throwing a BeautyBlender in, as well, might help the perceived value even out in some eyes. Again, it seems to all average out over time, but as BB grows, these are issues that will need to be addressed, so as to appeal to the widest range of subscribers.
> 
> Then again, there are quite a few people who subscribe to Birchbox that probably aren't even aware of the variety of boxes that go out, and are quite pleased with what they get, even if it may turn out to be one of the "crappy" boxes. Because those of us here have a much higher interest in the items, we take a look at EVERYTHING, which can breed resentment.


Agree 100%.  You are so level headed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

As someone who hasn't had issues and usually gets a "high-value" box, I 100% agree with this. If your pleasure over your box is diminished because some people have been having bad experiences, then skip over the complaints (and I wouldn't really call them complaints the way people complain about MyGlam, for example). The MyGlam complaint thread is very different- typically, the posts are about customer service, bad product or mean Facebook "Glammies".

People should not feel banished to a different thread or feel attacked over being disappointed. I agree 100% with the poster above that the relatively few people who have expressed disappointment want to stay just because they *see the great products others are getting and they keep hoping they will be among the lucky next month, not because the service is not for them.  To the contrary, what Birchbox offers IS what they want. They see that. They just aren't the ones who are getting the "better" boxes!*



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ....
> 
> Also, I feel like everyone who says that the people who complain about BB are just nitpicking haven't had any negative issues with BB. Hopefully they never will but before saying that maybe put yourself in their shoes &amp; realize how you would feel if you were having the same issues. This forum is a place to come &amp; share tips, tricks, questions, answers, anticipation, excitement, pleasure, &amp; even disappointment. I don't think anybody should be suggested to leave because you don't agree with whatever angle they are taking. Skim over &amp; skip the things you don't agree with or are not interested in but don't try to make them leave or discourage them from participating.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> People should not feel banished to a different thread or feel attacked over being disappointed. I agree 100% with the poster above that the relatively few people who have expressed disappointment want to stay just because they *see the great products others are getting and they keep hoping they will be among the lucky next month, not because the service is not for them.  To the contrary, what Birchbox offers IS what they want. They see that. They just aren't the ones who are getting the "better" boxes!*


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can see all the sides in this issue, particularly the one about "It would be best if all boxes were of the same approximate retail value". BUT....there are some products that wind up in BB that I think are drastically overpriced for what they are, so retail value isn't always the best indicator of worth. As difficult as it would be from a logistics standpoint, maybe if there were more items in the "smaller" boxes, people wouldn't feel gypped? Like, for example, that Stila card with the eyeshadows on it, to me, is practically worthless. Thus, throwing it into a box that had a full size Lipsurgence, rather than (for example) throwing a BeautyBlender in, as well, might help the perceived value even out in some eyes. Again, it seems to all average out over time, but as BB grows, these are issues that will need to be addressed, so as to appeal to the widest range of subscribers.
> 
> Then again, there are quite a few people who subscribe to Birchbox that probably aren't even aware of the variety of boxes that go out, and are quite pleased with what they get, even if it may turn out to be one of the "crappy" boxes. Because those of us here have a much higher interest in the items, we take a look at EVERYTHING, which can breed resentment.


I think this is a valid point.

What suprises me is that people will have tried nothing from their box and complain that what that received is junk.  Some of the items I had zero interest in are the ones I ended up loving this most.  I think if some people would actually try their samples over tossing or trading right away they might en joy them.

Though my main reason for subs is to try lots of new products so I am happy with pretty much anything I get.  Not all, but generally.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 16, 2012)

My tracking info finally updated after sitting in NJ since the 12th. It is now in CA (within miles of me) yaaay! I hope it comes today!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

My account is still showing March. Anyone else?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 16, 2012)

One of my boxes is out for delivery and I should get it around noon. I am beyond excited!!


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone who hasn't had issues and usually gets a "high-value" box, I 100% agree with this. If your pleasure over your box is diminished because some people have been having bad experiences, then skip over the complaints (and I wouldn't really call them complaints the way people complain about MyGlam, for example). The MyGlam complaint thread is very different- typically, the posts are about customer service, bad product or mean Facebook "Glammies".
> 
> People should not feel banished to a different thread or feel attacked over being disappointed. I agree 100% with the poster above that the relatively few people who have expressed disappointment want to stay just because they *see the great products others are getting and they keep hoping they will be among the lucky next month, not because the service is not for them.  To the contrary, what Birchbox offers IS what they want. They see that. They just aren't the ones who are getting the "better" boxes!*



I definitely understand what you're saying. When I agreed with the idea of having a complaints thread (like MyGlam does), I was thinking more along the lines of because it would potentially help diminish the weird semi-fights that seem to develop. (Discussing things is always hard over the internet where you can only guess at tone!) I think calexxia sort of summed everything up best.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 16, 2012)

> My account is still showing March. Anyone else?


 Yep, still March here too. Her box is due to be delivered tomorrow though, so we will see what it is one way or another by then (but hopefully she will be able to leave feedback before things change to the May boxes, LOL)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

That's why I always try to use emoticons and exclamation points. I must come off like I am 11.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info finally updated after sitting in NJ since the 12th. It is now in CA (within miles of me) yaaay! I hope it comes today!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yay!! They'll be here by tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## PaisleyFox (Apr 16, 2012)

For those that were still wondering about the Microderma Body Mitt, I used it yesterday. It is pretty big, and was a little awkward to use at first, since I have small hands/forearms. The cloth is super, super rough, especially when it is wet. I would never consider putting it anywhere near my face. My skin is pretty sensitive, so it was almost too much roughness, but it didn't scrape me up or anything like that, so that's good. My skin is already quite smooth, so I didn't notice too much of a difference. But on the website it says to focus on areas like elbows, so I tried that and I think it did pretty well there. It also claims to prevent razor bumps, which I never get that often. I don't know if it really helped there, since that is the case. It may have made it a little worse, since my skin is already sensitive? I think I'll continue to try using it sparingly and see if I notice a big difference, but I'd say, at least for those who don't really have problem skin on their body, and are sensitive, the difference is negligible at this point. I'd even guess that the face one might be better as a body one for those with sensitive skin.


----------



## TinaMarina (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine is too. At least my box is now in CA so hopefully I'll get it by tomorrow. It looks like I'll get my MyGlam bag today. Not overly excited about it - I just know I'm going to get that pink eye pencil!  I'll probably end up canceling MyGlam, but I'll give them a few more months. I've definitely been happier with what I've received in my Birchbox compared to MyGlam.



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account is still showing March. Anyone else?


----------



## GinaM (Apr 16, 2012)

IMO, I think that the way to balance the boxes is if some are getting a fullsize product or a great makeup product like the beauty balm then put an extra sample or two in the boxes that don't contain those.  I think it's fair if you are getting a fullsize product then you only receive maybe five samples and the ones that don't get six to seven.  Just a thought.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 16, 2012)

> I can see all the sides in this issue, particularly the one about "It would be best if all boxes were of the same approximate retail value". BUT....there are some products that wind up in BB that I think are drastically overpriced for what they are, so retail value isn't always the best indicator of worth. As difficult as it would be from a logistics standpoint, maybe if there were more items in the "smaller" boxes, people wouldn't feel gypped? Like, for example, that Stila card with the eyeshadows on it, to me, is practically worthless. Thus, throwing it into a box that had a full size Lipsurgence, rather than (for example) throwing a BeautyBlender in, as well, might help the perceived value even out in some eyes. Again, it seems to all average out over time, but as BB grows, these are issues that will need to be addressed, so as to appeal to the wides


 Exactly what I have been saying. Spread the limited good samples across boxes. I think for sure then less people will complain. Then if you didn't get what you wanted, you have more of a chance of trading with someon since sizes or values will be more close across all boxes.


----------



## hollielovespink (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, there's enough in the "deluxe" dirt scrub to do one hand... what a flipping joke.

Is anyone else's jar only &lt;1/4 full?


----------



## mega789 (Apr 16, 2012)

Exactly you said it spot on! Thank you!



> As someone who hasn't had issues and usually gets a "high-value" box, I 100% agree with this. If your pleasure over your box is diminished because some people have been having bad experiences, then skip over the complaints (and I wouldn't really call them complaints the way people complain about MyGlam, for example). The MyGlam complaint thread is very different- typically, the posts are about customer service, bad product or mean Facebook "Glammies". People should not feel banished to a different thread or feel attacked over being disappointed. I agree 100% with the poster above that the relatively few people who have expressed disappointment want to stay just because they *see the great products others are getting and they keep hoping they will be among the lucky next month, not because the service is not for them.Â  To the contrary, what Birchbox offers IS what they want. They see that. They just aren't the ones who are getting the "better" boxes!*


----------



## galaxiigrl (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account is still showing March. Anyone else?



Yep, mine is still showing March, too. My box is out for delivery today, though, so I'll find out what's in it soon enough. This is the first month that my box has arrived so late! Most of my previous boxes arrived before I was expecting them. I'm dying to know which one I'm getting!


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh! Still no BB! This crazy thing happened on Friday though, I went to BB to check my shipment details, it said DELIVERED at 10:45 am, which is pretty spot-on for my mail delivery. Get home and I'm totally stoked for a BB Friday, no BB. Check the shipment details yet again, oddly enough, the page had regressed back to my box being in Jersey. My my my... I cannot stand to wait. I wish BB would ship with another carrier, because this USMI is a freaking worthless joke...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for the review! I think I'm going to get the face mitt with my points. I've got other scrubs for the body that will probably work just as well. The dermamitt website has a video, the loop is suppose to go around your wrist so the mitt doesn't fall off. That's kinda smart design. Their website also has a zit mitt (hehe) for problem skin. I'm not sure what the difference is between that and the face mitt, but it's a better deal for the face or body through birchbox with the 20% off welcome code (welcome 20). I wasn't sure if the code would work, but it did for me. It was my first purchase from birchbox store, but not first box.

If anyone has the face mitt and would like to trade for a new beauty blender PM me! I'll wait a day or so and then buy if no trade.
 



> Originally Posted by *PaisleyFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that were still wondering about the Microderma Body Mitt, I used it yesterday. It is pretty big, and was a little awkward to use at first, since I have small hands/forearms. The cloth is super, super rough, especially when it is wet. I would never consider putting it anywhere near my face. My skin is pretty sensitive, so it was almost too much roughness, but it didn't scrape me up or anything like that, so that's good. My skin is already quite smooth, so I didn't notice too much of a difference. But on the website it says to focus on areas like elbows, so I tried that and I think it did pretty well there. It also claims to prevent razor bumps, which I never get that often. I don't know if it really helped there, since that is the case. It may have made it a little worse, since my skin is already sensitive? I think I'll continue to try using it sparingly and see if I notice a big difference, but I'd say, at least for those who don't really have problem skin on their body, and are sensitive, the difference is negligible at this point. I'd even guess that the face one might be better as a body one for those with sensitive skin.


----------



## snllama (Apr 16, 2012)

Well after watching my mail lady yet again throw my package up the stairs (through my peep hole) I found out it was my birchbox. And boy was she off, it was barely near my door. I'm going to complain to my local post office. She has thrown packages that say they are fragile. Enough is enough.

I got Box #20: Willa clear face moisturizer, Benta Berry Exfoliating Facial Cleanser, Alima Pure Lip Balm in Rhubarbs, Wonderstruck (which smells nice), and two Le Palais de Thes Tea Bags that look so delicious.

Im happy with my box! I actually am glad I didnt get any nail polish since I recently bought so darn much, and lately my major concerns are acne so this works out perfect for me. And the moisturizer says it soothes redness and irritation and reduces the apperance of scars and blemishes.  Plus the moisturizer looks so lightweight, like serum lightweight. And the full-size is so reasonable (11.50!)


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well after watching my mail lady yet again throw my package up the stairs (through my peep hole) I found out it was my birchbox. And boy was she off, it was barely near my door. I'm going to complain to my local post office. She has thrown packages that say they are fragile. Enough is enough.
> 
> ...


That tea is amazing!!! I had three packets in mine and I've already used two of them, I'm about to order some. 



> Originally Posted by *hollielovespink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, there's enough in the "deluxe" dirt scrub to do one hand... what a flipping joke.
> 
> Is anyone else's jar only &lt;1/4 full?



Mine was also very small.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 16, 2012)

I am wearing Wonderstruck today.  I really like how it smells on me!  It seems to last well.

I think I might get some of the alima with points. I got Rhubarb and it is pretty sheer.  Anyone have opinions on the other colors?


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 16, 2012)

Mailman just came, and I got my box!! Box #16 w/nail color in Age of Aquarius which is the one I was hoping for! It looks very mint-ish can't wait to try it out! I am so happy with my box, this is my first BB ever so I was expecting my "welcome" box to suck but it actually rocks!






Not to mention my Julep Maven also came



I am so thrilled. Time to open that, later BB peeps!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my box on my regular account! The website is still showing march so I have no idea which box it is though.

I'm really happy with it. Everything is stuff I will definitely use and that looks interesting to try.

It's the one with the BeFine skincare set, dirt Sow &amp; reap luxe salt scrub, Vapour Siren Lipstick in Intuition, Amika Nourishing hair mask and two tea bags one in Hammam and the other in Aliz'es flavors. They sound pretty refreshing. I was also shocked when I opened up the BeFine box, because I was expecting just one small sample. But it's 5 sample packets that are the same width and height of the box, so they're really large packets. It's 2 cleanser packets and 3 moisturizer ones. The Vapour lipstick looks pretty dark in the tube, so I'm not sure if it's something I wear. I have to swatch it and see, but that might be up for trade soon.


----------



## iashleycouture (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my first BB today. Over all I'm very happy with it. For some reason I thought the box was big. I thought I would have to go pick it up from the P.O. I was surprised to see it in my mailbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a mini review with us! I've been wanting an exfoliation mitt and this one might work for me. Myglam bag And my main account bb is scheduled to be delivered today...God Bless my mailman!





 



> Originally Posted by *PaisleyFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that were still wondering about the Microderma Body Mitt, I used it yesterday. It is pretty big, and was a little awkward to use at first, since I have small hands/forearms. The cloth is super, super rough, especially when it is wet. I would never consider putting it anywhere near my face. My skin is pretty sensitive, so it was almost too much roughness, but it didn't scrape me up or anything like that, so that's good. My skin is already quite smooth, so I didn't notice too much of a difference. But on the website it says to focus on areas like elbows, so I tried that and I think it did pretty well there. It also claims to prevent razor bumps, which I never get that often. I don't know if it really helped there, since that is the case. It may have made it a little worse, since my skin is already sensitive? I think I'll continue to try using it sparingly and see if I notice a big difference, but I'd say, at least for those who don't really have problem skin on their body, and are sensitive, the difference is negligible at this point. I'd even guess that the face one might be better as a body one for those with sensitive skin.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 16, 2012)

well.. I did not get my box even thogh online it says its out for delivery.. already got the mail and NADA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this always happens to me, next month I will just not get my hopes up !


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 16, 2012)

Someone asked about the Revolution balm. (Jenna?) I went ahead and bought it from BB with some points because I knew that I wouldn't get one in my BB even before I actually saw what I'd be getting.  I figured the odds were against me, and I was right.  Pessimistic? No, realistic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I like this item overall. I got the blush shade - a gorgeous bright pink.

The pros:

- If you like a pink blush, this is a great color.

- It goes on smoothly; not dry or draggy or too wet and glossy like some of the Tarte blush sticks.

- Unlike most cheek/lip products, this actually does work on the lips because of its semi-sheer, not chalky texture.

- It does give a nice glowy flush to the cheeks and the color is very buildable.

The cons:

-  Unless your skin is super dry, expect to have to retouch. The color will fade. To make it more lasting you have to dust a little powder blush over it, which defeats the whole glow concept imo. I put some on about 3 hours ago without anything over it and it's now totally gone. I applied it over my Skin Transformer, which is not an oily finish. For the price, this should last longer. I have normal/dry skin. 

- The $36 price tag. Probably it's all the natural ingredients I guess.  Glad I got it for $10 off with my points.

As to BB complaints"; I pay a fee to this company. That gives me the right to express whatever opinion I have.  Overall I like BB. But ANY company can be improved. Just because I like a business doesn't mean I'm not blind to any tweaks that may benefit them. I think that in the long run that is more positive than just quitting them and saying nothing. They have a lot of members dissatisfied at how the boxes are filled.  I don't like the "it evens out over time" explanation. That's NOT the way to run a business. If I have 2 of my own clients order a product from me ( I sell fragrances), and I give one a half-filled bottle and the other gets not only a full bottle but a handful of samples thrown in, and I say that it "will work out in time" I'd be reamed in feedback (rightly), and customers who got the half full bottles would be angry at not getting what others got who paid the same price. Maybe it's because I think like a business that I can suggest better business models. 

I know some here complain when some of us say say it's not "fair." the way the boxes are filled. Well, this isn't a playground, BB isn't a game, and these aren't freebies. BB is a business and they'd be advised to start making each month's boxes more standardized as to to total value. 

If you're totally happy with all facets of BB, that's fine. But if others are not and we can suggest ways to improve it, we will. You don't need to agree or even read the posts.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2012)

I sent the concerns to Paulina to forward to the appropriate people in charge of boxes. So hopefully future boxes are more equal in prices. I can understand the boxes will never be exactly the same price but a $40+ price difference is definitely something that can be corrected.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 16, 2012)

So my box got here today.  Now this is tunny to me



 So when I first got my shipping email.  It said my box should be here on April 16th, but then the next day the date changed to the 14th.  So I was like, how can I get it the 14th when I know it takes about 3 to 4 days to get from the east coast to Washington state.  HEHEHEHE.  I knew i was not going to see it at the earliest until today the 16th.  I stopped thinking the date they say is right.  

Someone asked about the post office working on Sundays.  Mail travels 24 hours a day 7 days a week. They just dont deliver on Sundays.  I hope that helps.  I am happy to get mine this soon.  





that looks like a good smilie to use today


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked about the Revolution balm. (Jenna?) I went ahead and bought it from BB with some points because I knew that I wouldn't get one in my BB even before I actually saw what I'd be getting.  I figured the odds were against me, and I was right.  Pessimistic? No, realistic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



Thanks! I have enough points to get it for free (and have some left over), so I'm still considering it, but I also have a new blush coming in my little black bag this month! I'm going to think hard about it, which is not something I normally do with products lol.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 16, 2012)

I got box #29 today and it weighed .5990 lbs for any of you still waiting. 

I have to admit a bit disappointed in my 1st and 2nd box. My sister signed up at the same time as me and is getting much better boxes. I know its only my second month and it should get better but I just feel like they don't really use my beauty profile at all... maybe Ill try and match mine up exactly with my sisters and see the difference in future boxes!


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 16, 2012)

> For those that were still wondering about the Microderma Body Mitt, I used it yesterday. It is pretty big, and was a little awkward to use at first, since I have small hands/forearms. The cloth is super, super rough, especially when it is wet. I would never consider putting it anywhere near my face. My skin is pretty sensitive, so it was almost too much roughness, but it didn't scrape me up or anything like that, so that's good. My skin is already quite smooth, so I didn't notice too much of a difference. But on the website it says to focus on areas like elbows, so I tried that and I think it did pretty well there. It also claims to prevent razor bumps, which I never get that often. I don't know if it really helped there, since that is the case. It may have made it a little worse, since my skin is already sensitive? I think I'll continue to try using it sparingly and see if I notice a big difference, but I'd say, at least for those who don't really have problem skin on their body, and are sensitive, the difference is negligible at this point. I'd even guess that the face one might be better as a body one for those with sensitive skin.


 Thank you SO much for the review. I know the ZitMitt they have is the face version for sensitive skin so I may look into that. As far as how rough it is, I use exfoliating washcloths that are extremely rough and scratchy the first few uses, but soften up considerably in time. Maybe that will happen with these?


----------



## sinatraskitten (Apr 16, 2012)

Long time stalker, first time poster.  I just want to start by saying that I LOVE this forum.  You all seem so nice and helpful - with *none* of the drama other forums come with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xoxoxo

Birchbox finally updated my April box.  I'm getting box 26 and I'm thrilled to death.  I really didn't want laundry detergent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If this helps anybody the weight of mine was 0.4980


----------



## GinaM (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my box today and very underwhelming.  The Weleda breaks my face out so that is going straight to a friend.  The LivGrn perfume is giving me a headache....NOT GOOD!!!  The peppermint foot stuff will get used eventually but still have a tin of Burt's Bees that I am working my way through.  The one saver for the box was going to be the Alima but I got Mango....going straight to a friend as well.  The Yes to Blueberries wipes are fine.  Will keep in my car and my daughter can use them to wipe her hands with.  Here's hoping May's box is WAY better.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 16, 2012)

My Birchbox was supposed to be delivered today, but my tracking says its still in transit from Springfeild, MA since yesterday.  Springfeild to Boston isnt that far.  I could have walked there and had it by now!

This is off topic, but either last month or an earlier post this month, someone stated that they save up all the samples they dont use, and put them together with some chocolates or candies in a little bag to give as a little gift to freinds that need a little cheering up.   I now have a freind in dire need of cheering up and some TLC. I'm putting together a little gift bag now with samples from Birchbox, Sample Society, and elsewhere and some handmade chocolates from my favorite candy shop.  My freind will be having a hysterectomy and undergoing radiation treatments for uterine cancer about the time the Birchboxes come out next month, so i'm purchasing a subscription for her as well.  I think Birchbox is a great little gift for someone in her situation, as its a little treat to look forward to each month. 

I loved the idea of the little gift bag that someone shared here.  Whoever it was that shared that - Thank you!


----------



## AlissaRose (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm new to Birchbox, I got the April Welcome box #1.

I wasn't completely satisfied with it, but I have faith that I will be pleased with future boxes.

Especially since next month is going to be the GG Box!

There was one sample I received that I'm extremely excited about.

This picture does not give this neon color justice.

It's REALLY bright in person.
I've gotten a lot of compliments on this already.

Whether it's because they actually liked it or just because its really loud doesn't bother me. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Calimel!  that looks like a good box!  I have the Vapour blush stick, and I really like it.   Can you let us know what you think of the lipstick?  I was thinking of purchasing it, but would like to see a review first. 

 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box on my regular account! The website is still showing march so I have no idea which box it is though.
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the very same reaction when I saw my first Birchbox.  I was surprised at how small the box was.  They look so much bigger on the You Tube videos!

I'm getting the same box as you.  I hope it will be in my mailbox before 5pm!



> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first BB today. Over all I'm very happy with it. For some reason I thought the box was big. I thought I would have to go pick it up from the P.O. I was surprised to see it in my mailbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 16, 2012)

My Birchbox finally updated I am getting box 26 and it finally got to California yesterday so hopefully I will get it tomorrow! I am so excited. It is exactly the box I was hoping for.


----------



## AlissaRose (Apr 16, 2012)

I am new to Birchbox and I received Aprils Welcome Box #1.

I wasn't completely satisfied with it, but I have faith I will like future boxes.

Especially since next month is the GG box!

There is one particular sample I received this month that I am in love with.

The picture does not give this "Lava Lamp" orange credit for how neon it looks in person.

I've gotten lots of compliments on it already.

Whether its because they actually like it or they're commenting because it's just so loud, I don't care.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.

I like how it applied and its not chipping! I've had it on for three days already and didn't use a top coat.


----------



## shannonk (Apr 16, 2012)

I recieved my box today and on my card and online it showed the taylor swift sample and i got another viva pefume sample instead! I was really looking forward to trying it too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shannonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recieved my box today and on my card and online it showed the taylor swift sample and i got another viva pefume sample instead! I was really looking forward to trying it too.



Email them, they will probably make it right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## galaxiigrl (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my Birchbox today! It's box 25:


*Atelier Cologne*: Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue _(I'm in love with this perfume; it's __summer-in-a-bottle, but __sophisticated and expensive-smelling)._ 
*Erno Laszlo*: Active pHelityl Soap _(I won't use this; I don't use bar soaps on my face)._

*Juice Beauty*: Oil-Free Moisturizer _(I won't use this, either. Too many potentially irritating plant oils)._

*Pur Minerals*: 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer _(This could be interesting. I'm going to look for some reviews first to see if it breaks people out)._


*Beauty Extra*:


*MicrodermaMitt*: Body Mitt _(So looking forward to trying this to get smooth skin for summer)._ 




Overall, I'm pretty happy!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 16, 2012)

I asked about the Revolution Balm too. Thanks for the well thought review.  I was specifically wondering how it compared to Tarte's blush sticks which I like but one aspect that I dislike about them is that they are pretty sticky and that's not a nice texture for something you're putting on your cheeks!  Your review was really detailed and I enjoyed the not dry or draggy nor wet and glossy comments.  Makes me really feel like I know exactly what you're talking about.  Plus, I also use the Skin Transformer, so I probably couldn't have gotten a better review - from someone who uses the same foundation as well - crazy.  I love the feel of it, it's so smooth and really does transform your skin while also including SPF which I need.  It does feel a bit like the silicone primers, I wonder if the silicone part of it causes blush to disappear faster?  I'm not very good with remembering to reapply blush.  And for that price, you can get a really nice NARS blush for less.  I'm still hoping for a wonder blush in a cream or stick, I'd prefer that over powder if I could get a great one.  Sounds like this one might not be the favorite for me.

I think Calexxia was the one who mentioned the price differences, here's the quote, I don't want to massacre what she was trying to say with my terrible memory -  

"I can see all the sides in this issue, particularly the one about "It would be best if all boxes were of the same approximate retail value". BUT....there are some products that wind up in BB that I think are drastically overpriced for what they are, so retail value isn't always the best indicator of worth."

I think that that is definitely true for me with the $36 blush if it doesn't stay on for longer than 3 hours on my skin.  It may be worth it to those gals who love all natural ingredients and maybe that is what drives up the price a little, as you said.  But for me if it doesn't work for my skin or my routine, it'll just be a $36 tube stuck in my makeup drawer or given away.  What I've definitely learned even more so here is that one woman's trash is another woman's treasure!

I enjoy hearing what everyone has to say.  I feel that the ladies here are very kind and honest and open, and when people tell me what they really feel, I appreciate it, even if it's not exactly the same way I feel.  If someone has a great plan, it could even change the way I feel.  Every company can use constructive criticism and pointers for doing things better.  They are growing as a company and with all of the new sample subs as competition, I'm sure they will be wanting to make customers as happy as possible.



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked about the Revolution balm. (Jenna?) I went ahead and bought it from BB with some points because I knew that I wouldn't get one in my BB even before I actually saw what I'd be getting.  I figured the odds were against me, and I was right.  Pessimistic? No, realistic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got my box today! #17





Kahinaâ„¢ Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Kahinaâ„¢ Giving Beauty Facial Lotion

Alima Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm

willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift

my only complaint is that the Willa is not a full size, though i thought it was. but it is a very generous sample.

i got the Alima in rhubarb and it's a lovely color for me and it feels very nice on as well, reminds me of the tarte lip tint.
overall, i am happy. all of these products are things i would like to use. i think i'm only a little disappointed that some boxes had a more significant value (especially those that got the microderma mit and tarte).

you can't win them all though, i think i'll continue to stick with birchbox because it's a nice treat every month and you can't beat their rewards program.


----------



## thr33things (Apr 16, 2012)

So while I wasn't disappointed in my box this month, I find it quite useless. Aside from the perfume (which I'm indifferent too - take it or leave it), lipbalm, and facial scrubs, I ended up giving the rest to my mother. This box did not seem catered to me at all. I find it a little beside the point to get two different facial cleansing items in one box. When you think about it, really, I'm left with just the (mediocre) lipblam.

My guess now is that I won't get products to "reduce fine lines" since I've put my age on my profile. Hope things are better next month.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my second birchbox today - I have doubles of the "Befine" sample pack (5 pouches of cleanser and moisturizer)... If anyone wants to try it I'd love to trade! I'm open to anything except perfume, or something I already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I'm especially interested in anything juice beauty!)





This is my first birchbox -


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, thanks for posting the pic, I'm getting the Willa Foaming Face Wash and was wondering about the size.  That looks pretty big!  I find that face washes tend to last a while longer than say, lotions, because you use less of them at a time.  Foaming might be different, though.  I am just finishing up my cleanser and am looking for a new one.  Although I think everything would work better with a Clarisonic!  Right now I just have a cheap Oil of Olay thing but I'm really wanted to get the Clarisonic.  Maybe with my points and discount next month?  That will take the sting out a little.  Does anyone know if you can use foaming face washes with a Clarisonic?
 



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today! #17
> 
> ...


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 16, 2012)

Anything you'll trade the Erno for? =)



> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Birchbox today! It's box 25:
> 
> ...


----------



## thr33things (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, thanks for posting the pic, I'm getting the Willa Foaming Face Wash and was wondering about the size.  That looks pretty big!  I find that face washes tend to last a while longer than say, lotions, because you use less of them at a time.  Foaming might be different, though.  I am just finishing up my cleanser and am looking for a new one.  Although I think everything would work better with a Clarisonic!  Right now I just have a cheap Oil of Olay thing but I'm really wanted to get the Clarisonic.  Maybe with my points and discount next month?  That will take the sting out a little.  Does anyone know if you can use foaming face washes with a Clarisonic?
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the sigma facial scrub brush.  it comes with 3 different heads.  I like that a lot.  it helped get all of the little bumps off of my forehead and they have not came back. I only have to use it once a day.  Now I only have to use it once a week for a really good scrub on my face.  I have combo oily skin.  I have break out around hair line and chin and nose.  This has helped me with my other products I use.  

for a long time I wanted the Clairsonic, I just never could see spending that much for a tool. I got the sigma one instead.  I think it just depends on the person really.  I use foamy face wash with my facial tool.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am excited to try the Befine wash and moisturizer. I wish they were in tubes and not single use packs. They are generously sized packets so I imagine I can get more than one use out of each, I just hate trying to save those little packets! I may scoop them out into little containers so it will be easier to get multiple uses. That may sound like more trouble than it's worth, but I REALLY dislike those packets, haha.


----------



## freyabecca (Apr 16, 2012)

agree!!
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is a valid point.
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 16, 2012)

You know, if Birchbox actually used the profiles we are asked to complete, it might help ease the problem. Each box could have one higher-end sample that goes with our preference. For example someone who chose skincare might get the Dermalogica, someone who chose makeup might get the Beauty Blender, a hair care box might have shampoo and conditioner, etc. Although the monetary value would not be the same, everyone would at least be getting a decent sample of an item that they might then purchase. We'd still be trying new products, but products that fit our profile. Why else are we asked to complete them? 

Of course, we'd still get samples from other categories, and would get to try different products that way as well. And every once in a while, there might be a special item, like the Laura Geller or Origins Foaming Cleanser that everyone would get  

Personally, I don't care about the monetary value of the items as much as the value of the items to me. Last month I got a very large sized sample of a Miss Jessie's product. Someone with curly hair might love the Miss Jessie's stuff I got, but it was useless to me regardless of it's value. Others might think the Juicy Beauty Blemish Serum is amazing...again, useless to me. I realize that the box I get will never be specifically designed for me personally, and that there will always be something that I don't care for. But if Birchbox were to actually use my profile, I'd be getting at least one or two things that I would be happy to get, so seeing others get amazing boxes with a higher value would probably not sting.

I know I've complained, and I'm sorry if that has offended anyone. I've been disappointed to the point of canceling, and then I get a great box like this month and stick around to see if they can keep it up. I really would just like to see Birchbox turn this around, and maybe make a few changes like using profiles and some equity in the boxes. 

Long rant...sorry again. Enjoy this months boxes, y'all!


----------



## cclayson (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like I got box #29 which weighed .601. It was a total suprise since they never updated my box page from March. I like everything ok, but the Vapour lipstick doesn't move up or down when twisting, I think I got a dud.

 Also the dirt scrub is SUPER tiny, like a one time use. The hair mask is also a one time use. There are 6 befine packets, I don't care for foil packets much but at least there's that many. The tea will be nice to try (glad I didn't get laundry soap)


----------



## Wynter (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm new here, but I got my box today.  I got box 29.  It contained:

  amika nourishing hair mask Befine skincare sampler pack dirt salt scrub in lemon leaf vapour siren lipstick and as a lifestyle extra - le palais des thes tea bags
I'm pretty happy with my box!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 16, 2012)

iQuote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Birchbox finally updated I am getting box 26 and it finally got to California yesterday so hopefully I will get it tomorrow! I am so excited. It is exactly the box I was hoping for.
I am reallly excited for you! I love to see it when someone gets exactly what they wanted! It makes me feel like one day it can happen for me!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

I got box 28

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2012/april12box28

I was expecting box 4 based on weight. I really had wanted the mitt, but was settling on being good with the balm and the tea. But I then got the mitt! Awesome!

 The other samples are pretty small, but I wanted to try them all, so not a bummer in the lot. The dirt is tiny,  but I am wondering if it's a little goes a long way deal??


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked about the Revolution Balm too. Thanks for the well thought review.  I was specifically wondering how it compared to Tarte's blush sticks which I like but one aspect that I dislike about them is that they are pretty sticky and that's not a nice texture for something you're putting on your cheeks!  Your review was really detailed and I enjoyed the not dry or draggy nor wet and glossy comments.  Makes me really feel like I know exactly what you're talking about.  Plus, I also use the Skin Transformer, so I probably couldn't have gotten a better review - from someone who uses the same foundation as well - crazy.  I love the feel of it, it's so smooth and really does transform your skin while also including SPF which I need.  It does feel a bit like the silicone primers, I wonder if the silicone part of it causes blush to disappear faster?  I'm not very good with remembering to reapply blush.  And for that price, you can get a really nice NARS blush for less.  I'm still hoping for a wonder blush in a cream or stick, I'd prefer that over powder if I could get a great one.  Sounds like this one might not be the favorite for me.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad my review was relevant for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I forgot to mention that I usually use a sheer powder over the Skin Transformer, like Bobbi Brown's new nude powder, or MAC's mineral pressed powder, but I didn't today. The glow balm would probably have lasted a little longer over the powder, but it's still not what I consider a long lasting blush. I was babysitting the grand kids today so I was lucky to be able to throw on some mascara, my Strivectin face &amp; eye, the Transformer, the glow balm, and a little lip gloss.  Lately what I've been doing is blending a little of the balm over my powder or gel blush on my cheek bones to add some glow and highlight.  That way I still have a base of blush underneath when the balm fades. 

I'm really torn on this product because I LOVE the pretty color and the finish. But I'm probably still going to be on the hunt for my HG (holy grail) blush.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 16, 2012)

That's a great idea! I don't have a friend or relative with a serious problem (thankfully), but I already make custom bags filled with samples I don't use to gift to my sister, mom and aunt! They really love them because I give them products that I know they can definitely use, and my samples don't go to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox was supposed to be delivered today, but my tracking says its still in transit from Springfeild, MA since yesterday.  Springfeild to Boston isnt that far.  I could have walked there and had it by now!
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine finally arrived--there was some drama with the tracking but it got here!

I got the BeFine pack (that's basically an ounce of moisturizer if you add up those little .34 oz packets, plus .68 oz of cleanser--underrated as a good sample IMO),

the teeny Dirt scrub (to use on one thigh? although I could probably mix a tbsp of olive oil with it and get it to be a full-body scrub...),

the orofluido, and

the Vapour lipgloss. The gloss was a full size ($20) and i'm quite happy with it. I got it in the darkest color (Hypnotic). It can go on sheer or layered. I wouldn't pay $20 for it retail but I still like it and it has some kind of tasty fruity smell.

Oh, and I got the tea. May make a mini jar of iced tea with it.

This box felt like a good mix of body, makeup, hair, and skin stuff.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 16, 2012)

> Looks like I got box #29 which weighed .601. It was a total suprise since they never updated my box page from March. I like everything ok, but the Vapour lipstick doesn't move up or down when twisting, I think I got a dud.
> 
> Â Also the dirt scrub is SUPER tiny, like a one time use. The hair mask is also a one time use. There are 6 befine packets, I don't care for foil packets much but at least there's that many. The tea will be nice to try (glad I didn't get laundry soap)


 Oh wow...that dirt sample is teeny tiny.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 16, 2012)

> I have a Clairsonic, and I honestly can't say it was worth the money. I got the Mia, the cheapest one, and with tax it was $127. I've been using it for a couple of months now and I don't see any changes in my skin. It does not replace occasional exfoliation, either. I don't think it makes my face feel cleaner, clearer, brighter. . .anything.


 i have one too and feel the same way. There are so many people who rave about them but I really saw no difference in my skin. Granted, I am pretty aggressive about using scrubs and masks, so my skin may not have much improvement to show, but I was pretty disappointed in it.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 16, 2012)

> I am excited to try the Befine wash and moisturizer. I wish they were in tubes and not single use packs. They are generously sized packets so I imagine I can get more than one use out of each, I just hate trying to save those little packets! I may scoop them out into little containers so it will be easier to get multiple uses. That may sound like more trouble than it's worth, but I REALLY dislike those packets, haha.


 I do that all the time - I save the sample pots I get from Sephora and the Body Shop and reuse them for sample packets. It makes it so much easier to use the product and lets me get every last bit out of them. I just wash the jars and wipe them with an alcohol pad.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have one too and feel the same way. There are so many people who rave about them but I really saw no difference in my skin. Granted, I am pretty aggressive about using scrubs and masks, so my skin may not have much improvement to show, but I was pretty disappointed in it.



I felt that way too- until I went to using it only weekly. My skin is pretty sensitive and so even 2 to 3 times a week, I felt like it wasn't really helping. BUt doing it once a week- i feel like i notice the difference... I don't know maybe it's because i only use it once a week 




 that it seems to make a difference but i like it and my skin just looks cleaner and is softer and brighter... During the rest of the week I just exfoliate every other day with a regular exfoliant..


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, my mom's box arrived today but her March box is still showing on the BB site. Interestingly, if we go to the items in the shop which were in her box, the "Leave Feedback" buttons are there. I wonder how long they have been there! It might have been possible to determine which box she was going to get by going through the April Box items and seeing which ones she could leave feedback for.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 16, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have one too and feel the same way. There are so many people who rave about them but I really saw no difference in my skin. Granted, I am pretty aggressive about using scrubs and masks, so my skin may not have much improvement to show, but I was pretty disappointed in it.
> 
> ...


 Oh, how interesting! That seems counterintuitive but I will definitely give it a try. My skin is pretty sensitive also, so perhaps this will redeem the Clarisonic for me.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 16, 2012)

The Vapour looks like the same Vapour (*even if it not the same item, it's the same maker) that was sent out in the February Green Grab Bag. I wasn't a huge fan, just because it wasn't my color, but it was a GREAT size and it can be worn as blush or lip gloss.  For those of you loving it, especially the geen/organic/all-natural part, consider GGB.  They seem to always send at least one full size makeup item.


----------



## Kittables (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm getting box 23 some time this week. I couldn't help but check the site! I like just about everything in there except the fashion tape, which I can't use b/c I don't honestly wear dresses. My mom's taking that off my hands. :-D Has anyone tried out the Befine cleanser and moisturizer? That sounds promising.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a Clarisonic Mia and it really helped. I bought a Chanel face cream that basically chemically burned my face. It was red and peeling for a long time and used really moisturizing face creams and had to exfoliate daily to make the flakiness not visible. The Clarisonic makes is so I don't have exfoliate daily in addition to cleansing but I do exfoliate in addition to the Clarisonic occasionally. I also just use regular lotion instead of a heavy cream now since the flakiness is no longer there. I lost my charger for a week and the flakiness returned so I know that it does help.

When I first got it my friends really noticed my skin looking a lot smoother. I think the biggest problem is that after a while you don't notice the results because that is what your skin always looks like when you use it regularly.


----------



## snllama (Apr 16, 2012)

so did you have acne skin with patches of random flakes around oily skin? Cause that is what I have and I cant seem to get rid of those patches even if I exfoliate and moisturize real well. Im getting more and more swayed towards spending the money.



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Clarisonic Mia and it really helped. I bought a Chanel face cream that basically chemically burned my face. It was red and peeling for a long time and used really moisturizing face creams and had to exfoliate daily to make the flakiness not visible. The Clarisonic makes is so I don't have exfoliate daily in addition to cleansing but I do exfoliate in addition to the Clarisonic occasionally. I also just use regular lotion instead of a heavy cream now since the flakiness is no longer there. I lost my charger for a week and the flakiness returned so I know that it does help.
> 
> When I first got it my friends really noticed my skin looking a lot smoother. I think the biggest problem is that after a while you don't notice the results because that is what your skin always looks like when you use it regularly.


----------



## TinaMarina (Apr 16, 2012)

I was surprised to see my box in the mail today! I got box 26 and I'm very happy with it.

I got:

Harvey Prince Yogini Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer WEI Black Soy Instant Lifting Face Treatment Pad Zoya polish in Bevin MicrodermaMitt Face Mitt


----------



## thr33things (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so did you have acne skin with patches of random flakes around oily skin? Cause that is what I have and I cant seem to get rid of those patches even if I exfoliate and moisturize real well. Im getting more and more swayed towards spending the money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 16, 2012)

placed an order...  just sucked it up and paid.. i really want these!!

Product Name Qty Unit Price Subtotal Subtotal $14.99
Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$14.99*



Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Brightening Facial Towelettes
1 
$7.99 
$7.99 



willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes 
1 
$7.00 
$7.00


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 23 some time this week. I couldn't help but check the site! I like just about everything in there except the fashion tape, which I can't use b/c I don't honestly wear dresses.


Ha! That tape is the only thing I'll be buying out of box 23. I am wearing a piece of it right now, on a v-neck top. I have a number or similar necklines and I'm a busty girl. Now I won't have to be fooling with pins to keep from going all Lohan on an unsuspecting public!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 16, 2012)

my beauty blender split in 3 places and i used it like 5-6 times..  and  i clean w/gentle brush cleaner..  glad i didnt pay for it!
 



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know how many of you feel.  I have had some really bad boxes in the past.  Feb was the worst I do believe.  That was the box when everyone was getting the beauty blenders minus me
> 
> ...


----------



## PaisleyFox (Apr 16, 2012)

I sure hope so! I do think it really works nicely on elbows, at least, so maybe over time just using it for that will soften it up.



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for the review. I know the ZitMitt they have is the face version for sensitive skin so I may look into that. As far as how rough it is, I use exfoliating washcloths that are extremely rough and scratchy the first few uses, but soften up considerably in time. Maybe that will happen with these?


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine did that too! It's all gross and tearing apart, plus I couldn't tell a difference between using it and just using my fingers on my foundation. Soo, I just gave it to my cat to play with. He always stole it anyway lol. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my beauty blender split in 3 places and i used it like 5-6 times..  and  i clean w/gentle brush cleaner..  glad i didnt pay for it!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 16, 2012)

That's a really great box. Someone was kind enough to review the body mitt, can you let us know how you like the face mitt?
 



> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised to see my box in the mail today! I got box 26 and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 16, 2012)

HAHA, is that what they meant by recycling it?



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine did that too! It's all gross and tearing apart, plus I couldn't tell a difference between using it and just using my fingers on my foundation. Soo, I just gave it to my cat to play with. He always stole it anyway lol.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 16, 2012)

I expect to receive my Birchbox tomorrow. I am actually pleased with the contents, but I still put most of it up for trade (page 21 of the Open Trade Thread, I believe) in case someone else wants them more and I want what they have more. I'm getting the Alima lip balm, the Dropps laundry detergent, Wonderstruck perfume, Jurlique day moisturizer, and J.R. Watkins hand &amp; cuticle salve. I didn't see what box number it is.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great idea! I don't have a friend or relative with a serious problem (thankfully), but I already make custom bags filled with samples I don't use to gift to my sister, mom and aunt! They really love them because I give them products that I know they can definitely use, and my samples don't go to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



My friend who live across the country from me also receives BB and a few other subs, so every few months we save what we don't want for each other and send it, it's a really nice surprise because a lot of the times she will send me something I missed out on and vice versa


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, how interesting! That seems counterintuitive but I will definitely give it a try. My skin is pretty sensitive also, so perhaps this will redeem the Clarisonic for me.



I am one of the people who LOVES their Clarisonic. It did wonders for my skin, but I have combination/oily skin and had a lot of troubles with buildup and blackheads, especially in my t zone. I did purge for about 2-3 weeks and I was miserable, but I stuck it out and now my skin looks awesome! They have different brush heads, so if you do get one make sure to see what will work best for you, I use the deep pore one and cleanse twice a day, but I know some people can only use the delicate and cleanse every other day or less or else it irritates their skin.


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> placed an order...  just sucked it up and paid.. i really want these!!
> 
> ...


I understand, I really do.  I ordered the Willa wipes yesterday and I'm anticipating delivery of my Y2B wipes in my box tomorrow or the next day.  I was also insanely jealous of anyone one who got the KohGenDo wipes last month.


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm always surprised that people dislike the Pangea lip balm - it is one of my favorite products that I've gotten in birchbox. It gets softer after you use it a few times, and you may like it better then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (Apr 16, 2012)

This was my very first month getting a birchbox. I only just discovered the world of subscription boxes recently. I absolutely love the box that I got (Box 16).

In my birchbox I got:

-Befine exfoliating cleanser with brown sugar, sweet almond, and oats
-Befine daily moisturizer with SPF 15
-June Jacobs Perfect Pumpkin Enzyme Polish (my favorite so far!!!)
-Club Color neon nail polish in "Age of Aquarius"
-Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy
It arrived this morning and I've already tried out some of it. My face smells delicious.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine was not caused by acne. It's just dry patches left behind by the bad experience with the lotion. The Clarisonic saves me money in the end because I don't need to exfoliate on a daily basis with anything but the Clarisonic. It takes care of the patches I am concerned but I do still exfoliate every once in a while with other products.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so did you have acne skin with patches of random flakes around oily skin? Cause that is what I have and I cant seem to get rid of those patches even if I exfoliate and moisturize real well. Im getting more and more swayed towards spending the money.


----------



## Francesca Rae (Apr 16, 2012)

was half of anyone befine box samples empty lol?

the 2 exfoliating cleanser with brown sugar, sweet almond, and oats was totally empty

but the daily moisturizers packets were completely full


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 17, 2012)

I waited to get an invite to join and was so excited to get my first box. I have to say I was disappointed. While waiting for this I subscribed to testtube. It's much better because, although quarterly, the products are much better. I'm thinking I'd rather save up and get good stuff every 3 months than the just ok stuff here. There's only 1 thing I'd really even use as opposed to all the high end stuff in big sizes in the other. Unless I'm missing something, I don't think I'm going to keep keep this subscription. Am I missing something?


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 17, 2012)

I received Both of my boxes from bb today. I was hoping to receive the dirt and a pangea product but oh well I will probably purchase those. My favorite items from the two boxes are my zoya nail polish in a lovely dark shade of purple, the revolution beauty balm, and juice beauty moisturizer.

My least favorite items were the two samples of tea but I still had 5 other items included so I won't complain.  I'm indifferent about the dropps. It's not something I'd typically expect from BB and though I can appreciate that it's very pratical it's also laundry detergent lol. The thought of laundry soap or anything having to do with laundry is not very exciting or appealing to me!


----------



## TinaMarina (Apr 17, 2012)

Sure! I will let you know after I try it out. It'll be interesting to see how it compares to other exfoliators. I got the Dermalogica microfoliant a few months ago and at first I wasn't sure about the paste consistency, but I really like how soft my skin feels after using it.



> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a really great box. Someone was kind enough to review the body mitt, can you let us know how you like the face mitt?


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me know about the willa Lavender facial towelettes.  



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> placed an order...  just sucked it up and paid.. i really want these!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Apr 17, 2012)

OK one great thing out of my whole box. I've tried Befine before but not the stuff I got, thank goodness..

*I'm totally in love with the Befine exfoliating cleanser with brown sugar, sweet almond and oats!!!*






Normally exfoliators are either too fine in texture, too watery, or too gritty with too large of particles and they never get the job done. To me this one is perfect! The particles are sugary like granules, and because the consistency is thick and honey like with particles, you can really get a good scrub going. When you scrub over moist skin it turns to a white almost foam. I love the natural smell too. My skin felt like a baby's bottom and looked great after too!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 17, 2012)

I really like the Microdermamitt. I got the one for face and it made my skin feel really smooth. Its so easy to use. Just put it on your hand wet it and scrub. I am thinking of buying the body one.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi!
I'll try using it tomorrow and let you know my thoughts. I'm not a huge lipstick person, and I think the color is going to be a little too dark for me, but I am interested in seeing how it works out! I'll wear it tomorrow and then come back to post about it. =]



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Calimel!  that looks like a good box!  I have the Vapour blush stick, and I really like it.   Can you let us know what you think of the lipstick?  I was thinking of purchasing it, but would like to see a review first.


 I got the Dirt scrub sample in my box, and honestly I must be weird because I really don't think it's small at all. The jar looks much smaller in photos than it actually is, and I think it has enough product for at least 2 or 3 uses in it. My little jar is half full though. The jar is roughly the same size as a Cadburry Cream Egg if anyone is trying to figure that out. It's just straight up and down instead of round, so like the narrow top of the egg would be where you would draw the sides down from. I'm sure that's probably one of the most ridiculous units of measurement anyone has posted on here but it's seriously the only thing I could find that was similarly sized that I have on hand! lol.

It would have been nice if they had filled the tube all the way but it's a .05 oz sample.

I opened it up and I really like the scent of it!


----------



## astokes (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Clarisonic Mia and it really helped. I bought a Chanel face cream that basically chemically burned my face. It was red and peeling for a long time and used really moisturizing face creams and had to exfoliate daily to make the flakiness not visible. The Clarisonic makes is so I don't have exfoliate daily in addition to cleansing but I do exfoliate in addition to the Clarisonic occasionally. I also just use regular lotion instead of a heavy cream now since the flakiness is no longer there. I lost my charger for a week and the flakiness returned so I know that it does help.
> 
> When I first got it my friends really noticed my skin looking a lot smoother. I think the biggest problem is that after a while you don't notice the results because that is what your skin always looks like when you use it regularly.


 My Clarisonic Mia helped me too. I used to get acne and have really oily skin and I've seen a really big improvement. I use the Philosophy Purity or Origins Checks &amp;  Balances. : )

The Clarisonic is like every beauty product though... Works great for some, average for some, and not at all for others.

I got that Erno Laszlo facial soap in my box and gave it to my mother because it said it was for dry skin and mine is not dry at all. lol I loved the way it smelled though. The Juice Beauty Moisturizer smelled good too!

I'm not sure I like the way the  Yes to Blueberries wipes make my skin feel afterwards. Kind of a filmy feeling?

Zoya Bevin didn't really look good against my pale skin so I traded with my mom for Farrah. : )


----------



## astokes (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine did that too! It's all gross and tearing apart, plus I couldn't tell a difference between using it and just using my fingers on my foundation. Soo, I just gave it to my cat to play with. He always stole it anyway lol.



I got a Beauty Blender too and I just don't see the appeal... I use BB cream and my fingers to apply. The Beauty Blender just seemed to soak up all the makeup and ugh. It's cute but that's about it for me. haha.


----------



## mdiest12 (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Nutrogena Wave Sonic that spins? Thinking about trying one of those out since they are only like 20 dollars instead of 200.


----------



## mdiest12 (Apr 17, 2012)

You should order the One Love Organics sample pack. Using their cleanser, Morning Glory&amp;Youth Serum as well as the Skin Savior has been one of the best things to ever help my skin. Using that along with the Juice Cleanser has been perfect :] I get really flaky around my nose and the part of my chin under my lip, but I am still oily and acne prone. 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so did you have acne skin with patches of random flakes around oily skin? Cause that is what I have and I cant seem to get rid of those patches even if I exfoliate and moisturize real well. Im getting more and more swayed towards spending the money.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Nutrogena Wave Sonic that spins? Thinking about trying one of those out since they are only like 20 dollars instead of 200.



I haven't, but I've had good success with the Olay Pro-X one ($30) and the CVS one ($20)


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 17, 2012)

> was half of anyone befine box samples empty lol? the 2 exfoliating cleanser with brown sugar, sweet almond, and oats was totally empty but the daily moisturizers packets were completely full


 I think that how they are supposed to be. Mine aren't empty, but the moisturizers feel a lot fuller than the cleansers. A lot fuller, haha


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I waited to get an invite to join and was so excited to get my first box. I have to say I was disappointed. While waiting for this I subscribed to testtube. It's much better because, although quarterly, the products are much better. I'm thinking I'd rather save up and get good stuff every 3 months than the just ok stuff here. There's only 1 thing I'd really even use as opposed to all the high end stuff in big sizes in the other. Unless I'm missing something, I don't think I'm going to keep keep this subscription. Am I missing something?


Most of us have found that newer subscribers receive an "Intro Box", which is a box filled with samples that other subscribers may have received in previous months, 'the leftovers' if we call it something. We can normally spot those boxes when we look at the pictures of the different varieties of boxes sent out. But most subscribers have hung on a bit, and the boxes get much better with time. I've never subbed to TestTube so I cant really compare, but I've found that BB has had the most consistent high quality product samples out of every company, not to mention their point system. In the big picture of things, its kind of like you only_ actually_ pay $5 a box, because you receive 50 points for reviewing 5 items. After 100 points, you have a 'free' $10 to spend in the Birchbox shop, as those point accumulate, you can buy that $80 perfume for $10, and feel like you got away with murder hahaha. 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Nutrogena Wave Sonic that spins? Thinking about trying one of those out since they are only like 20 dollars instead of 200.


 Broke college student right here! Bought it in the beginning of this school year (with a $5 off coupon you can get from their website, and stacked it on a Target sale- so I think I paid $10 for it.) Is it the Clarisonic? No. Does it get the job done better than your hands? Absolutely. I dont like the soap that comes on the pads, so I wash that cleanser away and add my own. I have combination to oily skin, but the change from the water at home to the water at school makes me breakout and I found that this helped a lot. I notice when I start being lazy and stop using it, more breakouts happen. When I can splurge on the Clarisonic, I will but for now I love that little wave thing.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Broke college student right here! Bought it in the beginning of this school year (with a $5 off coupon you can get from their website, and stacked it on a Target sale- so I think I paid $10 for it.) Is it the Clarisonic? No. Does it get the job done better than your hands? Absolutely. I dont like the soap that comes on the pads, so I wash that cleanser away and add my own. I have combination to oily skin, but the change from the water at home to the water at school makes me breakout and I found that this helped a lot. I notice when I start being lazy and stop using it, more breakouts happen. When I can splurge on the Clarisonic, I will but for now I love that little wave thing.


 
Oh man that is so weird, I had that same problem in college. As soon as I went back to school, I would get terrible painful cystic acne all over my face and I couldn't figure out why. Once I moved out of the dorms, it stopped happening so I assume it was the water. It was AWFUL.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone else's screen look like this when they log onto Birchbox?  If not, does anyone know how to fix it?  Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most of us have found that newer subscribers receive an "Intro Box", which is a box filled with samples that other subscribers may have received in previous months, 'the leftovers' if we call it something. We can normally spot those boxes when we look at the pictures of the different varieties of boxes sent out. But most subscribers have hung on a bit, and the boxes get much better with time. I've never subbed to TestTube so I cant really compare, but I've found that BB has had the most consistent high quality product samples out of every company, not to mention their point system. In the big picture of things, its kind of like you only_ actually_ pay $5 a box, because you receive 50 points for reviewing 5 items. After 100 points, you have a 'free' $10 to spend in the Birchbox shop, as those point accumulate, you can buy that $80 perfume for $10, and feel like you got away with murder hahaha.
> 
> Broke college student right here! Bought it in the beginning of this school year (with a $5 off coupon you can get from their website, and stacked it on a Target sale- so I think I paid $10 for it.) Is it the Clarisonic? No. Does it get the job done better than your hands? Absolutely. I dont like the soap that comes on the pads, so I wash that cleanser away and add my own. I have combination to oily skin, but the change from the water at home to the water at school makes me breakout and I found that this helped a lot. I notice when I start being lazy and stop using it, more breakouts happen. When I can splurge on the Clarisonic, I will but for now I love that little wave thing.


 The Olay one works grreat, too!!!!  I think it is around $30.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 17, 2012)

> I got the Dirt scrub sample in my box, and honestly I must be weird because I really don't think it's small at all. The jar looks much smaller in photos than it actually is, and I think it has enough product for at least 2 or 3 uses in it. My little jar is half full though. The jar is roughly the same size as a Cadburry Cream Egg if anyone is trying to figure that out. It's just straight up and down instead of round, so like the narrow top of the egg would be where you would draw the sides down from. I'm sure that's probably one of the most ridiculous units of measurement anyone has posted on here but it's seriously the only thing I could find that was similarly sized that I have on hand! lol. It would have been nice if they had filled the tube all the way but it's a .05 oz sample.


 If it were a face scrub it would be enough for a few uses but I believe it is a body scrub and the little bit in the jar is about what I would use for one arm. (The one I saw was only 1/4 full, though) I suppose that is enough to get a feel for how it works and if you like the scent, but it isn't really a deluxe sample size. 0.05 oz is 1/240th of the full size, whereas other samples are often about 1/10th of the regular size. So it is a smaller sample than most folks expected, I think.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: I got the Dirt scrub sample in my box, and honestly I must be weird because I really don't think it's small at all. The jar looks much smaller in photos than it actually is, and I think it has enough product for at least 2 or 3 uses in it. My little jar is half full though. The jar is roughly the same size as a Cadburry Cream Egg if anyone is trying to figure that out. It's just straight up and down instead of round, so like the narrow top of the egg would be where you would draw the sides down from. I'm sure that's probably one of the most ridiculous units of measurement anyone has posted on here but it's seriously the only thing I could find that was similarly sized that I have on hand! lol.It would have been nice if they had filled the tube all the way but it's a .05 oz sample.
> If it were a face scrub it would be enough for a few uses but I believe it is a body scrub and the little bit in the jar is about what I would use for one arm. (The one I saw was only 1/4 full, though) I suppose that is enough to get a feel for how it works and if you like the scent, but it isn't really a deluxe sample size. 0.05 oz is 1/240th of the full size, whereas other samples are often about 1/10th of the regular size. So it is a smaller sample than most folks expected, I think.
> ia, if it had been a face scrub it'd be fine. I used it on just the lower half of my legs and it lasted me exactly 2 uses.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 17, 2012)

I am kinda sad that I didn't get the Alima, or the Willa foaming wash, or one of the mits, or the Revolution balm, or the Vapour, or the Befine packet, or tea, or the Pur.... I will stop haha.

Maybe next month I will actually get _something_ that I like. I have been with BB over a year and sometimes I go through a few months where I don't really get much I want at all, and then it all of the sudden I will get like 5 incredible boxes in a row that completely make me forget about the duds.


----------



## MsChrissyG (Apr 17, 2012)

Is anyone else having the problem with their online BB account not reflecting the April box.  Mine is still showing March's product list to review.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just try a different browser. Mine looks like that if I'm using Firefox. When I use Safari I get the normal page.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Francesca Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was half of anyone befine box samples empty lol?
> 
> ...



I have only opened one cleanser packet so far, and it was so empty I had to peel it entirely open and scrape the cleanser out with my fingers. I found it to be so abrasive that I will not be using it again. The moisturizer packet had more than I could use in a day, so it will likely go bad with no way to seal it. All in all, a disappointing product.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 17, 2012)

After stalking BB all weekend &amp; being soo excited for my 1st box, this is what I recieved. Soo disappointing!!!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 17, 2012)

Just need to point out that even with _my_ disappointments in my box, this board is allowing me to have_ my own_ perfect box. Thanks to all who are trading! I highly suggest for someone who may not want to try something in their box &amp; wants something else! In my eyes, its worth the $2 to ship. 

Now.... I shall have more reasons to stalk my mailman. 

One girl's beauty blender, is another girl's lipstick 



.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just need to point out that even with _my_ disappointments in my box, this board is allowing me to have_ my own_ perfect box. Thanks to all who are trading! I highly suggest for someone who may not want to try something in their box &amp; wants something else! In my eyes, its worth the $2 to ship.
> 
> ...



I would 100% agree with you, but trading has been SO unsuccessful for me /: I've tried my last 2 boxes and neither worked /:


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have only opened one cleanser packet so far, and it was so empty I had to peel it entirely open and scrape the cleanser out with my fingers. I found it to be so abrasive that I will not be using it again. The moisturizer packet had more than I could use in a day, so it will likely go bad with no way to seal it. All in all, a disappointing product.


If you have any empty little jars from other samples, just clean them out and squeeze the leftover product into it  I do this also when I get a few sample packets of the same product and each packet is good for more than one use. I squeeze them all into the little jar and sometimes I end up with 1/4 to 1/2 oz of product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lsugurl (Apr 17, 2012)

This months box was okay for me, the body mit was pretty cool but I really love the LipSurgence, I was not to excited when I saw the color, but when I tried it I actually liked it and the hint of mint is really nice.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the same box but only got one tea packet and 5 be fine packets...



> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I got box #29 which weighed .601. It was a total suprise since they never updated my box page from March. I like everything ok, but the Vapour lipstick doesn't move up or down when twisting, I think I got a dud.
> 
> Also the dirt scrub is SUPER tiny, like a one time use. The hair mask is also a one time use. There are 6 befine packets, I don't care for foil packets much but at least there's that many. The tea will be nice to try (glad I didn't get laundry soap)


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

I decided to order the Revolution beauty balm in blushed today, they are doing 17% off with the code bbtaxday, which brought it down to 29.88, so I just used 300 of my points and got it for free. Hopefully I like it...if not, no big loss thanks to the points.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 17, 2012)

After stalking BB all weekend this is the crappy 1st box I recieved. Sooo disappointing!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just tried that code, not working for me. Is this the correct one? Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to order the Revolution beauty balm in blushed today, they are doing 17% off with the code bbtaxday, which brought it down to 29.88, so I just used 300 of my points and got it for free. Hopefully I like it...if not, no big loss thanks to the points.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried that code, not working for me. Is this the correct one? Thanks!



You have to spend 35+ dollars. It's on facebook.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh never mind! It's works lol. Thanks.


----------



## Francesca Rae (Apr 17, 2012)

really that bad? my cleanser was completely absolutely empty but you can kind of smell it i was so excited to try it!

but i absolutely love the moisturizer i just double taped it shut. lol



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have only opened one cleanser packet so far, and it was so empty I had to peel it entirely open and scrape the cleanser out with my fingers. I found it to be so abrasive that I will not be using it again. The moisturizer packet had more than I could use in a day, so it will likely go bad with no way to seal it. All in all, a disappointing product.


----------



## Francesca Rae (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that how they are supposed to be. Mine aren't empty, but the moisturizers feel a lot fuller than the cleansers. A lot fuller, haha


I figured that at first but then i cut the cleansers it open and it was completely empty lol with like a teeny tiny little streak of like texture and slime.


----------



## randerso (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess now is that I won't get products to "reduce fine lines" since I've put my age on my profile. Hope things are better next month.


I wouldn't be so sure. I have my age on my profile and received box 6 with the firming day cream. That was a head scratcher, at 26 I have never even thought about firming creams. I loved the other products though so I don't mind too much.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 17, 2012)

> I received Both of my boxes from bb today. I was hoping to receive the dirt and a pangea product but oh well I will probably purchase those. My favorite items from the two boxes are my zoya nail polish in a lovely dark shade of purple, the revolution beauty balm, and juice beauty moisturizer.
> 
> My least favorite items were the two samples of tea but I still had 5 other items included so I won't complain.  I'm indifferent about the dropps. It's not something I'd typically expect from BB and though I can appreciate that it's very pratical it's also laundry detergent lol. The thought of laundry soap or anything having to do with laundry is not very exciting or appealing to me!


 I think you got really great boxes! I know a couple of people who got two exact same boxes so you are lucky to get two different ones that are great! I fixed the mistakes! I always make mistakes when I use my phone!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsChrissyG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having the problem with their online BB account not reflecting the April box.  Mine is still showing March's product list to review.



Yup, mine is still just showing March. I emailed CS about it but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning Sigma, I never knew it existed.

I think I want to try this one. I've checked out a couple youtube videos comparing the Sigma Cleansing and Polishing Tool and the Clarisonic. Some people liked the Sigma more than the Clarisonic. Of course there are some flaws with the Sigma but for $39, I think it is a very good deal.  
 

I'm not one to drop over $100 on practically anything. 



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the sigma facial scrub brush.  it comes with 3 different heads.  I like that a lot.  it helped get all of the little bumps off of my forehead and they have not came back. I only have to use it once a day.  Now I only have to use it once a week for a really good scrub on my face.  I have combo oily skin.  I have break out around hair line and chin and nose.  This has helped me with my other products I use.
> 
> for a long time I wanted the Clairsonic, I just never could see spending that much for a tool. I got the sigma one instead.  I think it just depends on the person really.  I use foamy face wash with my facial tool.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 17, 2012)

Yippee! I got three referrals posted to my account last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bumped me to 488, and now leaving feedback for my April stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> order time!


----------



## KaraMoore (Apr 17, 2012)

I received Box #29 as well. I was happy with everything in the box except for the 2 tea packets. I don't care terribly much for green tea so maybe I will give it to my husband. My Dirt sample was about 1/4 to 1/2 full but there is no way I will get more than one use out of it. I have large calves from playing sports so I would use the whole thing up on my legs. I love the Vapour lipstick except that it has a sort of odd waxy taste to it. Nothing that would keep me from using it though. All of my BeFine packets were full so I didn't have a problem there. I plan on using the Hair Mask on Friday before I fix my hair for our military ball. I was really hoping for a Zoya nail polish this month. Either way, I'm still fairly happy with my box this month. 

I haven't ever been lucky enough to trade anything from any of my bags or boxes either. I still have my sample of the Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien, Hollywood Fashion Tape, and a couple of bottles of Julep polish I've been trying to get rid of. Lol.


----------



## LizzyRose (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay..I got box #25, which I am pretty happy with.  I am super excited to try the mitt because I have very dry skin, especially my elbows lately.  I have been trying to give feedback and have read the thread about it, but my March box did not show the feedback button, but my April one does. Can you review the contents in previous BB boxes or does it have to be the month you got it? I am thinking about e-mailing BB, but I don't want to if it does matter at this point.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 17, 2012)

Woo. I got a referral bonus. Now I have a whopping 250 points. Still no word on whether or not the 30 that expire next month will make a difference in the $$ amount.


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for your response . I'll hang in there for another one. Where and how do you review a product? Also, I really recommend the testtube. I think once you got one, you'd see what I mean. Think it's because you get one quarterly so it's full sized products on some, etc for about the same $.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you for your response . I'll hang in there for another one. Where and how do you review a product? Also, I really recommend the testtube. I think once you got one, you'd see what I mean. Think it's because you get one quarterly so it's full sized products on some, etc for about the same $.


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123112/tutorial-how-to-review-your-birchbox-for-points


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for mentioning Sigma, I never knew it existed.
> 
> ...


 This is off topic from the thread but have you looked into the SkinSonic brush from Sirius Beauty?

Back when I really wanted a Clarisonic, I looked everywhere for a close dupe. I thought this was the closest and although this wasn't very popular, people who used both thought this was a very good dupe. A lot of brushes out there now have rotating brush heads that don't give an effect similar to the Clarisonic. The SkinSonic doesn't rotate, it just pulses really quickly.

Now, tbh I had a terrible experience w/ the brush (large patches of cystic acne popping up in areas I usually had no acne).

The reason I'm still suggesting it is b/c I just think that facial brushes in general don't work for some people. I'm not sure that a Clarisonic wouldn't have done the same thing and given me the same increase in skin problems.

I paid around $10 to ship it back, but I think it was worth a try. The SkinSonic brush was $45 when I purchased it. (actually it might have been $50 b/c I remember using a discount code). It came w/ 2 brush heads and the sensitive one was super duper soft. It's waterproof and uses 1 or 2 batteries, I can't remember.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 17, 2012)

I absolutely love my Clarisonic. I found it for $50 on craigslist (and had it authenticated through calling Clarisonic of course)!!

I have oily skin and my nose was always blackheads and clogged pores. After just one use my skin felt smoother, softer, and more clear.

I did purge a little bit, but only a tiny bit. I found that if I get a monthly pimple, if I use the Clarisonic on it, it's pretty much dried out and gone the next day.

I bought the Deep Pore Cleansing brush from Birchbox and I found that that works a whole lot better on my oily skin than the Sensitive brush it came with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you for your response . I'll hang in there for another one. Where and how do you review a product? Also, I really recommend the testtube. I think once you got one, you'd see what I mean. Think it's because you get one quarterly so it's full sized products on some, etc for about the same $.


The value looks good for the Test Tube, but I like getting a box every month.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't purge at all with my Clarisonic. I use the deep cleansing brush too, and my pores are so clear now. They used to be really clogged. It's also good for when my acne meds make my face really dry and flaky, it gets rid of the flakes for the whole day, so I don't have to look like I'm falling apart. I'm not sure if it really improves my skin other than pores though because I'm on a ton of topicals and pills for acne and it could be those, or a mixture of the Clarisonic + medications.

I don't use it every day anymore because I am lazy.

I think had I not bought the holiday special with a ton of products from Sephora, I'd probably have not bought one at all.

My SIL uses the Neutrogena one and she likes it.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 17, 2012)

So, I don't remember if anyone had the same problem, but I thought I'd update just in case: My Alima Lip Balm was broken in the lid when I received it. I sent an email to BB - apparently they're out of the lip balms, so they credited me 100 points (10 dollars). ...considering the balm is only seven dollars in the BB store, I'm QUITE pleased. Even when the boxes suck, at least they've got amazing CS!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 17, 2012)

I ordered that too! I paid $19 for it, which isn't too bad I guess. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to order the Revolution beauty balm in blushed today, they are doing 17% off with the code bbtaxday, which brought it down to 29.88, so I just used 300 of my points and got it for free. Hopefully I like it...if not, no big loss thanks to the points.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the Revolution Beauty Balm in Bronzed and I really like it. I used it as a blush and lip color and it's a great color that goes with everything. I probably will use it more as a lip color than anything else. I'm very pleased with my box this month. It makes up for February.

Not a huge fan of the smell of the Befine cleanser.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 17, 2012)

I finally got my box! It was "delivered" yesterday but I couldn't find it, so I called the post office and they said my carrier said she set it on the porch. Well...it's not there....so I went around and found it in the bush next to my porch.t was sooo windy here yesterday so I'm guessing they set it on the ledge and it blew off. I wish they did what FedEx/UPS does and set it on the rocking chair. I have had trouble from the post office almost every month since January. None of my other subs that use USPS end up in the bushes or on the wrong truck (what has happened in the past) lol


----------



## steph28 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just got my first birchbox yesterday! And I got box number 4.. I thought I will be getting a welcome box. I am happy with my box, but my revolution freedom glow beauty balm was not in a good condition. I opened it and it was all watery and melted 




 Is that normal?


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have only opened one cleanser packet so far, and it was so empty I had to peel it entirely open and scrape the cleanser out with my fingers. I found it to be so abrasive that I will not be using it again. The moisturizer packet had more than I could use in a day, so it will likely go bad with no way to seal it. All in all, a disappointing product.




Longtime lurker, first time poster.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I opened both of my packets of scrub and scraped them out with a spoon into a little container so I can get more uses out of them... I also squeezed the moisturizer into one too--just the tiny gladware ones.  I figured I might as well do whatever I can to use it all up!  There was enough moisturizer in one of the packets that I could have done my whole body!

Although my husband found the scrub in the container in the shower and said, what is this weird food you're eating in the bathroom?  Good thing he didn't try to taste it!  lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I don't remember if anyone had the same problem, but I thought I'd update just in case: My Alima Lip Balm was broken in the lid when I received it. I sent an email to BB - apparently they're out of the lip balms, so they credited me 100 points (10 dollars). ...considering the balm is only seven dollars in the BB store, I'm QUITE pleased. Even when the boxes suck, at least they've got amazing CS!



When did you email them? I haven't heard back about my missing vapour yet and I'm sad because 1. its a 20 dollar item and 2. it was the one thing I wanted in my box.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first birchbox yesterday! And I got box number 4.. I thought I will be getting a welcome box. I am happy with my box, but my revolution freedom glow beauty balm was not in a good condition. I opened it and it was all watery and melted
> 
> ...





Not sure if that's normal for the beauty balm (it probably isn't), but contact BB and they should you some points since it was damaged. As far as I know if you fill out your beauty profile you won't get a welcome box. I never got one either


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll still have some to send out? I emailed them on ... Saturday, I do believe, and just heard back today. Hopefully you hear back soon!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm getting box 25 &amp; am willing to trade the entire box or items individually.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 17, 2012)

> I just got my first birchbox yesterday! And I got box number 4.. I thought I will be getting a welcome box. I am happy with my box, but my revolution freedom glow beauty balm was not in a good condition. I opened it and it was all watery and melted
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal?


 Are you sure it just wasn't a little condensation on it? With some water drops? That's totally normal and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll still have some to send out? I emailed them on ... Saturday, I do believe, and just heard back today. Hopefully you hear back soon!


yeah I emailed on Friday and haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

lol welp they must be watching us, I got a reply and they have extras so I'm getting a replacement! yay!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 17, 2012)

Both of mine came like this. Condensation and waxy
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for the great responses about using Clarisonics!  I think it will work for me because I don't have sensitive skin and the thing I really want it for is to deep clean my pores.  I'd love to have no blackheads and I can't seem for the life of me to get rid of them all!  It seems like a lot of you mentioned that it works well for that.  I may end up with a different brand at first because I think I may wait and see when they have those Beauty.com really amazing huge sample collections in a designer bag with an over $150 purchase to buy the actual Clarisonic.  I can't wait to try it with the new Willa foaming cleanser.  Did you know that this line was actually designed and created for young skin by a little girl and her mom?  Here's some info I found from the New York Times - 

Tinker Bell, at least, is timeless: in March, Target will introduce a collection themed to the Disney character by Pixi cosmetics. The same month, the chain will begin stocking Willa, a beauty line aimed at the 7-to-14 set.

In attractive white packaging accented by royal purple and silver hologram accents, Willa has more design kudos than many adult drugstore brands.  The founder, Christy Prunier, a former Hollywood film executive, got the idea three years ago when looking for beauty options for her 8-year-old daughter, Willa Doss. â€œEverything had cheap chemicals in it,â€ Ms. Prunier, 43, said.  After prevailing in a trademark battle with the hair care company Wella, Willaâ€™s first collection focuses on skin care (all products are sulfate- and paraben-free), but also offers sheer color and shimmer products. â€œI wasnâ€™t interested in my daughter looking like a Vegas showgirl,â€ Ms. Prunier said.  In December, mother and daughter, now 11, of Greenwich, Conn., hosted a breakfast for beauty editors at Maialino in the Gramercy Park Hotel in Manhattan. The companyâ€™s namesake, a fresh-faced young beauty, wore her school clothes with pink metallic Dr. Martens boots. Over bites of oatmeal, she smoothly pitched the product, pointing to individual items like the St. Tropez Strawberry lip balm ($7.50).  Describing why the tinted sunscreen ($14.50) had a dry-finish, she declared: â€œI hate sunscreen. Itâ€™s sticky and gooey. It drives me nuts.â€ On the minimalist packaging: â€œSparkle hearts? No one would buy that!â€  A couple of days later, this reporter received a purple handwritten thank-you-for-coming note in a childish scrawl.  A charming face doesnâ€™t hurt, but with higher than average prices, Target is positioning the line with the naturals category, where prices have more flexibility. On the shelf, it will go next to the adult brand Burtâ€™s Bees.  â€œWeâ€™ll see how well Willa does in tween,â€ Mr. Barra said. â€œIn our experience, the tween shopper is not looking for a specific brand as much.â€ But, he added, â€œThe tween is more participative in decision-making than 10 years ago."


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

I picked up my box at the post this morning.  I got the Revolution BB in the Blushed shade.  I love it!  I have ultra dry skin, and cream blushes usually just sink right in and disapear an hour after I apply them, but I've had the Revolution on all day and still have rosey cheeks!   I had my hair cut into what I thought was a chic bob over the weekend, but I look more like the guy on the Quaker Oats container, so I need all the help I can get!

I had been really wanting to try the BeFine products, but I just purchased new skin care stuff, so I gave the box of Befine to my niece, along with the little lip glosses Jouer sent me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 17, 2012)

I noticed when I swatched it on my arm that it doesnt budge once on, love the color too, mines in Sunkissed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up my box at the post this morning.  I got the Revolution BB in the Blushed shade.  I love it!  I have ultra dry skin, and cream blushes usually just sink right in and disapear an hour after I apply them, but I've had the Revolution on all day and still have rosey cheeks!   I had my hair cut into what I thought was a chic bob over the weekend, but I look more like the guy on the Quaker Oats container, so I need all the help I can get!
> 
> I had been really wanting to try the BeFine products, but I just purchased new skin care stuff, so I gave the box of Befine to my niece, along with the little lip glosses Jouer sent me.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 17, 2012)

I got my intro box today. Can someone please confirm if it gets better than this? So far, not impressed


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my intro box today. Can someone please confirm if it gets better than this? So far, not impressed



That is a pretty good box, imo. Nail polish and kerastase were from last month and the jurlique is new.


----------



## steph28 (Apr 17, 2012)

I e-mailed them and hasn't get anything back. I am not sure what is it and I have not try it either lol
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you sure it just wasn't a little condensation on it? With some water drops? That's totally normal and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 17, 2012)

I tried the nail polish, I like the texture, but not the color. I'm excited to try kerastase. I'm disappointed with the juicy perfume sample and show stoppers adhesive strips. The samples seem a little dinky. I guess I'm just now wowed by anything
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine was a little watery looking on top too.  I thought it might be because its so hot out (close to 90) and it was in my hot car while I was doing an errand.  Its fine now.  I might keep it in the fridge though if the tempertures continue to be unseasonably warm.  At least until I get my AC turned on.  

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both of mine came like this. Condensation and waxy


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Revolution Balm had condensation and was soft but after putting it in my makeup drawer it was fine. It just got hot in transit.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

The Sunkissed looks really pretty.  I love the Blushed, but I think I might purchase the Sunkissed for a little golden glow.

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed when I swatched it on my arm that it doesnt budge once on, love the color too, mines in Sunkissed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 17, 2012)

I said the same thing. But I got testtube first. Because it's quarterly, you get really good stuff. A couple were full sized like the moroccanoil. Good stuff. So inherently I guess there's only so much you get if it's $10 at a time rather than $40 at once.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad you found it!  My postman used to come right into my house to leave packages if my door wasnt locked.  I now have a post office box.

 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box! It was "delivered" yesterday but I couldn't find it, so I called the post office and they said my carrier said she set it on the porch. Well...it's not there....so I went around and found it in the bush next to my porch.t was sooo windy here yesterday so I'm guessing they set it on the ledge and it blew off. I wish they did what FedEx/UPS does and set it on the rocking chair. I have had trouble from the post office almost every month since January. None of my other subs that use USPS end up in the bushes or on the wrong truck (what has happened in the past) lol


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you found it!  My postman used to come right into my house to leave packages if my door wasnt locked.  I now have a post office box.


 WT... ?! You could have and should have filed a police report if you didn't complain.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my intro box today. Can someone please confirm if it gets better than this? So far, not impressed



It's a total crap shoot. Some people get great boxes with nice high value full sized items and others get a few samples. As far as I can see, there's no rhyme or reason. You're either lucky or you're not. Some will say it evens out over time. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't.  Wish I could be more encouraging, but I'm just saying it like it is.  In my 6 months I've gotten 2 good boxes. Of course one person's "good" box is someone else's box of junk.  But just speaking of actual retail value, the boxes vary widely.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you found it!  My postman used to come right into my house to leave packages if my door wasnt locked.  I now have a post office box.



That is crazy!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

I have all my Birchboxes now.  Time to start looking forward to next month!  I feel like I'm wishing the months away while waiting for the Birchbox time of the month!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent the concerns to Paulina to forward to the appropriate people in charge of boxes. So hopefully future boxes are more equal in prices. I can understand the boxes will never be exactly the same price but a $40+ price difference is definitely something that can be corrected.



Thanks for that, and I hope they pay attention.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my intro box today. Can someone please confirm if it gets better than this? So far, not impressed



Minus the show stoppers, that looks like a pretty good box! The kerastase is awesome.. I might buy the full size when I have enough points to make it really cheap, or even better, free.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

yay, my revolutions order already shipped. Hopefully I'll get it before I head out of town for the weekend.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Nutrogena Wave Sonic that spins? Thinking about trying one of those out since they are only like 20 dollars instead of 200.



I haven't tried the neutrogena but I did try the Olay one and it really tore my skin-- but the skin on my face is on the sensitive side. Right now I use the MIA and i have a regular brush head but I am going to get the sensitive/delicate one when it's time to replace... But i noticed a difference for me in the quality and the results between the cheap and the expensive one.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm one of the ones that posted about making gift bags too.  It's one of my favorite things about Birchbox and the sample companies, getting lots and lots of really cool, really different samples that I can use to make up personalized little gifts.  A few weeks ago I used my February MyGlam heart bag filled with nail polish, masks, nail decals, fragrance, a few cool fruity lip glosses and some other stuff and made up a special gift bag for a friend's daughter.  I did her nails and toenails using the Sally Hansen Strips and gave her some extra of those too.  Those are great for tweens because they last forever and she's trying to stop biting her nails.  I did have to trim them down a bit for her tiny nails.  She loved the little special day of attention.  All of the stuff wouldn't fit in the bag totally so I used a Beauty Army box also.  Made quite a neat gift.

I find that a lot of my friends ask me about new products and stuff.  Even my guy friends!  I had one who said, "Um . . . I've been having really dry skin lately, do you have anything for that?"  Of course I did and he was super happy.  Has Birchbox and/or your obsession with beauty products caused you to become the go to girl for advice on cosmetics and such among your friends too?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 17, 2012)

> I got my intro box today. Can someone please confirm if it gets better than this? So far, not impressed


 I got this exact same box on one of my accounts (both new) and I was pretty happy because I love that color of nail polish. My other box has the Revoltuon organics stick in it and hasn't come yet but I wasn't disappointed In this box.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know all the details about how the blush works.  Since we have similar taste in some things, can you post when you find your holy grail blush?  I'm searching for mine too.  Anyone out there find their holy grail blush yet?  For now I'm using NARS blush in Orgasm, and I like it, but I think I a cream base or maybe even a gel would be better for me.  It's fun to keep looking, though!
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so glad my review was relevant for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I forgot to mention that I usually use a sheer powder over the Skin Transformer, like Bobbi Brown's new nude powder, or MAC's mineral pressed powder, but I didn't today. The glow balm would probably have lasted a little longer over the powder, but it's still not what I consider a long lasting blush. I was babysitting the grand kids today so I was lucky to be able to throw on some mascara, my Strivectin face &amp; eye, the Transformer, the glow balm, and a little lip gloss.  Lately what I've been doing is blending a little of the balm over my powder or gel blush on my cheek bones to add some glow and highlight.  That way I still have a base of blush underneath when the balm fades.
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my intro box today. Can someone please confirm if it gets better than this? So far, not impressed




I also got an intro box (#23)... Yours is alot better then mine. I feel like they just gave me a bunch of leftover garbage. I hope it gets better next month!!! :/


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

I know.  I probably should have.  It was just weird having a stranger walk right in my house.  I used to sometimes have problems in getting my mail too, and would get other peoples in my neighborhood, so that combined with the intrusive postman is the reason for the PO box.  And I now keep my doors locked.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WT... ?! You could have and should have filed a police report if you didn't complain.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

Your freinds daughter must have really happy with her gift, and the time and attention you gave her!

I remembered reading your post about the gift bags yesterday when I wanted to do something nice for my freind.  I put the samples along with some fancy tea and chocolates in a little gift bag and gave it to her earlier tonight.  She loved it!  It was really a great idea! 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm one of the ones that posted about making gift bags too.  It's one of my favorite things about Birchbox and the sample companies, getting lots and lots of really cool, really different samples that I can use to make up personalized little gifts.  A few weeks ago I used my February MyGlam heart bag filled with nail polish, masks, nail decals, fragrance, a few cool fruity lip glosses and some other stuff and made up a special gift bag for a friend's daughter.  I did her nails and toenails using the Sally Hansen Strips and gave her some extra of those too.  Those are great for tweens because they last forever and she's trying to stop biting her nails.  I did have to trim them down a bit for her tiny nails.  She loved the little special day of attention.  All of the stuff wouldn't fit in the bag totally so I used a Beauty Army box also.  Made quite a neat gift.
> 
> I find that a lot of my friends ask me about new products and stuff.  Even my guy friends!  I had one who said, "Um . . . I've been having really dry skin lately, do you have anything for that?"  Of course I did and he was super happy.  Has Birchbox and/or your obsession with beauty products caused you to become the go to girl for advice on cosmetics and such among your friends too?


----------



## Jennabean (Apr 17, 2012)

Lancome blush subtil in tangerine tint gives me the perfect glow, something between blush and bronzer. 

 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting me know all the details about how the blush works.  Since we have similar taste in some things, can you post when you find your holy grail blush?  I'm searching for mine too.  Anyone out there find their holy grail blush yet?  For now I'm using NARS blush in Orgasm, and I like it, but I think I a cream base or maybe even a gel would be better for me.  It's fun to keep looking, though!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

I was just on Twitter, and looked up Revolution Organics so I could follow them.  It looks like they're getting an impressive response from Birchbox subscribers who received the Glow product!  I wonder if we'll be sampling more of their products in the months to come?  I would love to try the Revolution Organics All Over Body Balm that has 22+ uses that is on their website.  It sounds like a unique product.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would be surprised if you dont like the Kerastase, it has awesome reviews from us gals on MUT. Honestly, now that I think about it, thats a pretty standard box, so while you may luck out and get a full size here and there, most boxes will look like this one. My advice is try the stuff out, you may surprise yourself and find something awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my intro box today. Can someone please confirm if it gets better than this? So far, not impressed


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 17, 2012)

> I was just on Twitter, and looked up Revolution Organics so I could follow them.  It looks like they're getting an impressive response from Birchbox subscribers who received the Glow product!  I wonder if we'll be sampling more of their products in the months to come?  I would love to try the Revolution Organics All Over Body Balm that has 22+ uses that is on their website.  It sounds like a unique product.


 It's definitely possible! I received a full size of their lip gloss in last months Green Grab Bag.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 17, 2012)

I did have one of my friends recently ask me what am I using because my skin looks awesome. I told her about BB and all the great stuff I get to try. I also talk about it non stop to my coworker, I always show her what I get and tell her if I find something I really like. I also give her stuff from my box if I wont use it and that she would like. But I think thats a great idea what you did for your friends daughter. I have a friend who just had a baby ( a week or so ago) and I am thinking I want to do something nice for her as well. Thanks for the idea!
 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm one of the ones that posted about making gift bags too.  It's one of my favorite things about Birchbox and the sample companies, getting lots and lots of really cool, really different samples that I can use to make up personalized little gifts.  A few weeks ago I used my February MyGlam heart bag filled with nail polish, masks, nail decals, fragrance, a few cool fruity lip glosses and some other stuff and made up a special gift bag for a friend's daughter.  I did her nails and toenails using the Sally Hansen Strips and gave her some extra of those too.  Those are great for tweens because they last forever and she's trying to stop biting her nails.  I did have to trim them down a bit for her tiny nails.  She loved the little special day of attention.  All of the stuff wouldn't fit in the bag totally so I used a Beauty Army box also.  Made quite a neat gift.
> 
> I find that a lot of my friends ask me about new products and stuff.  Even my guy friends!  I had one who said, "Um . . . I've been having really dry skin lately, do you have anything for that?"  Of course I did and he was super happy.  Has Birchbox and/or your obsession with beauty products caused you to become the go to girl for advice on cosmetics and such among your friends too?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am with you. I really want to buy the Kerastase but I still have a completely full Orofluido bottle.. I should prob finish that first 
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 17, 2012)

No kidding! I got #23 also, and if it weren't for the Gossip Girl boxes coming next month, I'd have quit already. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also got an intro box (#23)... Yours is alot better then mine. I feel like they just gave me a bunch of leftover garbage. I hope it gets better next month!!! :/


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 17, 2012)

Just as a note, my intro box was terrible, like the stuff in it is not BAD, but it wasn't what I was expecting at all after all the press releases for what products were going to be in it.

This months is soooo sooo much better. so just wait it out. It's frustrating that they do that with the welcome boxes though!

It almost felt like a bait and switch to me because they showed one thing and then sent me something completely and utterly not what was shown AT ALL.

If I hadn't have gotten the Teen Vogue box on my second account I would have been really sad.

I think next month with be better for sure for your box because like you said, it's the GG month, plus they don't send you "leftover" boxes after that.


----------



## snllama (Apr 18, 2012)

I realize I forgot to show what I got! 

I got box 20! And although the value is lower than what it has been the past few months (~$16) Im happy with it! 





I got:

-Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb

-Wila Clear Face Moisturizer (I think Im going to buy the full-size, its an amazing moisturizer! And a killer awesome company that took on mean, evil Procter and Gamble and won!)

-Benta Berry G-1 Exfoliating Cleanser (haven't tried it yet, but it is a nice milky consistency with very fine apricot seeds and it smells AMAZING)

-Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (meh, I think Ill be putting this up in the trade thread)

-Les Palais des Thes, 2 tea bags (the The des Alizes is amazing!!! kiwi and white peach, Im sold)

So all in all Im really happy! You can checkout my full review at: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/04/birchbox-april-2012.html

Also super excited cause I apparently had 2 referrals last month! Sweet!


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 18, 2012)

I got my box today, this is my third month, and I really pleased with the items I got.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Atelier cologne Befine Skincare Sampler Olie Biologique Revolution Organics Beauty Balm Le Palais des Thais tea bags (2) The perfume is a little strong for my taste, but I might wear it occasionally. I haven't tried the befine skincare samples yet, I completely forgot that I even had them when I showered tonight! I am excited about the idea of the olie biologique, but the smell of it is rancid!! The revolution beauty balm was a pleasant surprise, I was sure I was going to hate it because I got the blushed shade, and I was sure it would not show up on my African American skin, but not only does it show up, it looks great after I blend it into my cheeks, I'm not sold on using it on my lips however. I tried the thÃ© des Alize's , and OMG it is the best tea I have ever had, I'm in love!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, the samples you got are pretty standard sizes, as far as what you can expect in the future.  As others said, you might, from time to time, get a full sized item, but the purpose of a service like Birchbox is to try out samples of mostly high end products - samples you can get a few uses out of, but not necessarily full sized or huge.  The Kerastase is a small container, but you need only a tiny amount, so you'll get several uses out of it.  The Jurlique is a pretty thick moisturizer so it should last a while - unless you really slather it on, probably at least a week's worth of uses.  

I dislike the fashion tape, but it's not my kind of thing, but as far as value goes, I guess it's standard.  As for the perfume samples, I love perfume samples BUT I don't think a single one should count as one of our samples - maybe two different perfume samples, or one and another small sample should count as one of our 4-5 items.

I think the biggest thing as a new Birchbox subscriber is to keep your expectations realistic.  You'll have great boxes and bad boxes, and most will be somewhere in between.  I sometimes have to remind myself that I did only pay $10 for it, so I can't expect a box of gold. And remember the perks like BB points - I'm just one more month away from having $50 to spend in the BB store, and that's just from reviews alone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the nail polish, I like the texture, but not the color. I'm excited to try kerastase. I'm disappointed with the juicy perfume sample and show stoppers adhesive strips. The samples seem a little dinky. I guess I'm just now wowed by anything
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm really, really liking the sample of the Juice Beauty moisturizer I got... might need to get a f/s of that one! I'm going to the dermatologist next week though, to hopefully get on acne meds, and I want to wait what he says first though.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

Totally loving the Befine Exfoilating Cleanser I got this month! Getting out of the ridiculous envelope wasn't fun but the product itself is great!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

Your right about keeping expectations realistic.  I keep telling myself what a bargain all my boxes have been for the 10.00 I spent for them, plus the points and free shipping.  The past couple of months have been awesome for me - the Teen Vogue, and the box with the Revolution Organics.  I know next month will most likely be good because its the Gossip Girl curated box, but after that I wont be disappointed if I recieve a few boxes that are not as great in comparison.  They will still be a bargain for 10.00.  I know I'll like my boxes more some months than others.  I'm glad to be able to try out all these new products without spending a lot to do it.   

 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

Just an FYI for anyone who is interested in the Revolution Organics products.  They will be available at Walgreen's starting in May.
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just on Twitter, and looked up Revolution Organics so I could follow them.  It looks like they're getting an impressive response from Birchbox subscribers who received the Glow product!  I wonder if we'll be sampling more of their products in the months to come?  I would love to try the Revolution Organics All Over Body Balm that has 22+ uses that is on their website.  It sounds like a unique product.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

This is off topic.  I really wanted to try the One Love Organics Skin Saviour Balm that was in either the March or February boxes, but I didnt recieve it.  I purchased the sample pack from the One Love website as someone suggested.  I used it last night, and before I could get the serum/oil on my face, I had a big reaction - burning, blotchy red, swelling.  I washed it off and used the night cream that came in the Vichy box, which felt very soothing and comforting, and this morning I was rash free.  I guess the One Love products and I just arent meant to be!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Alima Pure Organic lip balm or have a swatch of it? I received in in Rhubarb and am trying to decide if I should keep or trade it.. Is it sheer? I usually go with lighter pinks..


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

I didnt mention that I also use a prescription retinoid cream.  Even on the nights I dont use it, I think some products just dont react well with my skin because of it.   -- just want to give a full disclosure to anyone who might be considering the One Love Organics products.



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic.  I really wanted to try the One Love Organics Skin Saviour Balm that was in either the March or February boxes, but I didnt recieve it.  I purchased the sample pack from the One Love website as someone suggested.  I used it last night, and before I could get the serum/oil on my face, I had a big reaction - burning, blotchy red, swelling.  I washed it off and used the night cream that came in the Vichy box, which felt very soothing and comforting, and this morning I was rash free.  I guess the One Love products and I just arent meant to be!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just try a different browser. Mine looks like that if I'm using Firefox. When I use Safari I get the normal page.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey anyone else having issues with the open birchbox trade thread?

It says I have insufficient privileges now and it doesn't show up under the threads that I posted in.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey anyone else having issues with the open birchbox trade thread?
> 
> It says I have insufficient privileges now and it doesn't show up under the threads that I posted in.



Weird, it completely disappeared...I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also got an intro box (#23)... Yours is alot better then mine. I feel like they just gave me a bunch of leftover garbage. I hope it gets better next month!!! :/


 This is my fourth month with Birchbox.  Two have been great...Jan and March.   Two were not so great...Feb and April.  Stick with it.  Part of the greatness of BirchBox is the points you get for reviewing an item.  Each item is worth 10 points which is essentially equal to $1.  So if we get an average of 5 items in a box that means you get 50 points per month which equals about $5 so in essence we are only paying $5 per month for the box instead of $10.  Spending those points on full size products you really want makes it all worth it in the end.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be surprised if you dont like the Kerastase, it has awesome reviews from us gals on MUT. Honestly, now that I think about it, thats a pretty standard box, so while you may luck out and get a full size here and there, most boxes will look like this one. My advice is try the stuff out, you may surprise yourself and find something awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh so it's not only only me. I thought I got blocked for some strange reason. I hope it comes back!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, it completely disappeared...I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry. My fault. There was a spammer's post in it this morning and so I deleted the person's post and when I did some how the whole thread went belly up. I had to infract the person for posting porn and when I set the settings in it I must have clicked on delete thread on top of delete post. Thread restored but the porn post is now deleted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/600_100


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

Too bad, I wanted to trade my orofluido for a stripper.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Apr 18, 2012)

LMBO!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh ok! Glad to hear you fixed the problem and removed the spammer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry. My fault. There was a spammer's post in it this morning and so I deleted the person's post and when I did some how the whole thread went belly up. I had to infract the person for posting porn and when I set the settings in it I must have clicked on delete thread on top of delete post. Thread restored but the porn post is now deleted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/600_100


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hahahaha, I love this.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad, I wanted to trade my orofluido for a stripper.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess the perverted perpetrator must have known he/she would have an audience of women.  Its kind of funny in a way, but it really isnt.  Thanks for taking care of that!

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry. My fault. There was a spammer's post in it this morning and so I deleted the person's post and when I did some how the whole thread went belly up. I had to infract the person for posting porn and when I set the settings in it I must have clicked on delete thread on top of delete post. Thread restored but the porn post is now deleted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/600_100


----------



## Wida (Apr 18, 2012)

I got it in Rhubarb too, and it is really sheer and very pretty.  It enhances my natural lip color just a bit.  It looks much more lipstick like in the tube than it does on your lips.  It does have a bit of minty tingle to it - which normally bothers me - but this is nice.  It's thick and moisturizing, but not very long lasting.
 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Alima Pure Organic lip balm or have a swatch of it? I received in in Rhubarb and am trying to decide if I should keep or trade it.. Is it sheer? I usually go with lighter pinks..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep! It's sheer, and in fact, the Rhubarb shade goes on basically lip toned.  It's not dark or strong at all. I really like the way it feels, minty and moisturizing.
 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Alima Pure Organic lip balm or have a swatch of it? I received in in Rhubarb and am trying to decide if I should keep or trade it.. Is it sheer? I usually go with lighter pinks..


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting what people have written about welcome boxes.  I did not get a welcome box.  I did fill out a profile before receiving my first box.


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 18, 2012)

> I got it in Rhubarb too, and it is really sheer and very pretty.  It enhances my natural lip color just a bit.  It looks much more lipstick like in the tube than it does on your lips.  It does have a bit of minty tingle to it - which normally bothers me - but this is nice.  It's thick and moisturizing, but not very long lasting.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the Alima Pure Organic lip balm or have a swatch of it? I received in in Rhubarb and am trying to decide if I should keep or trade it.. Is it sheer? I usually go with lighter pinks..





> Yep! It's sheer, and in fact, the Rhubarb shade goes on basically lip toned.  It's not dark or strong at all. I really like the way it feels, minty and moisturizing.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the Alima Pure Organic lip balm or have a swatch of it? I received in in Rhubarb and am trying to decide if I should keep or trade it.. Is it sheer? I usually go with lighter pinks..


 :dito: What they ^^^^ said. I really like mine too!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really, really liking the sample of the Juice Beauty moisturizer I got... might need to get a f/s of that one! I'm going to the dermatologist next week though, to hopefully get on acne meds, and I want to wait what he says first though.


 Be sure to bring all of the skincare products you use to your appointment. Your derm will be able to see if any of the stuff you're currently using is beneficial to getting rid of acne and start finding other things to help you from there.

Unfortunately, my derm pretty much told me (in January, when I first saw her) that all of the stuff I was using on my face wasn't right for my skin type. She prescribed a bunch of stuff and recommended other OTC stuff, and now my face is clear and my hyperpigmentation is fading faster than it has.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 18, 2012)

I bet that is the reason for the reaction. BB had an article about that in their magazine a few months ago, advising us to be careful of mixing certain ingredients because it will cause reactions like the one you described. And if I remember correctly, one of those to be careful with is retinol. I remember because I told my sister about it. She also uses retinol creams.

 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt mention that I also use a prescription retinoid cream.  Even on the nights I dont use it, I think some products just dont react well with my skin because of it.   -- just want to give a full disclosure to anyone who might be considering the One Love Organics products.
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like we missed out





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry. My fault. There was a spammer's post in it this morning and so I deleted the person's post and when I did some how the whole thread went belly up. I had to infract the person for posting porn and when I set the settings in it I must have clicked on delete thread on top of delete post. Thread restored but the porn post is now deleted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/600_100


 I got box 27. It wasn't the box I really wanted (wanted revolution) but its still a awesome box. I got the face mitt. This is something I would never buy (especially @ $28.50!). I'm looking forward to trying it. Also got a zoya &amp; thats always a good thing. With the tax day code, I got the revolution for 300 of my points + free shipping. Thats why bb is awesome.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting what people have written about welcome boxes.  I did not get a welcome box.  I did fill out a profile before receiving my first box.



Same here. Maybe filling out the profile is the key to NOT getting a welcome box?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 18, 2012)

I did an internship in a dermatology practice years ago, and the derms there recommended the simplest of products (all OTC) and told patients to stay away from most of the stuff at the beauty counters.  That was more than 15 years ago though and a lot has changed since then.  They also recommended a lot of Retin-A, but that was before the over the counter retinoid products became so popular.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Be sure to bring all of the skincare products you use to your appointment. Your derm will be able to see if any of the stuff you're currently using is beneficial to getting rid of acne and start finding other things to help you from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 18, 2012)

So from what I've gathered is that my box is pretty standard. I guess I should look on the bright side and realize that it's not that bad. I'm definitely going to give BB a few more months before deciding


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

I had my profile filled out and got box #16 (not sure whether you would consider that a welcome box or not)

 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I fill


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 18, 2012)

I ditto that. I never got a "welcome box" either. I also filled out my profile first thing before getting a box, so maybe there is a correlation?
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missyrocks*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittables (Apr 18, 2012)

I also filled out the profile first thing and I'm not getting a welcome box. I have heard that "welcome boxes" are leftovers. Is this true?


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 18, 2012)

> > I got it in Rhubarb too, and it is really sheer and very pretty.  It enhances my natural lip color just a bit.  It looks much more lipstick like in the tube than it does on your lips.  It does have a bit of minty tingle to it - which normally bothers me - but this is nice.  It's thick and moisturizing, but not very long lasting.
> >
> > Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> > Has anyone tried the Alima Pure Organic lip balm or have a swatch of it? I received in in Rhubarb and am trying to decide if I should keep or trade it.. Is it sheer? I usually go with lighter pinks..
> ...


 Thanks for the responses! I love it! Still might put some clear gloss over it for shine but I love the shade and the mintyness (totally a word ha ha).


----------



## thr33things (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did an internship in a dermatology practice years ago, and the derms there recommended the simplest of products (all OTC) and told patients to stay away from most of the stuff at the beauty counters.  That was more than 15 years ago though and a lot has changed since then.  They also recommended a lot of Retin-A, but that was before the over the counter retinoid products became so popular.
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 18, 2012)

I totally agree with seeing an aesthetician.  Stopping wearing makeup that smothered my face, eating right, exercising and religiously taking care of my skin (peels and masks) has finally cleared up everything!


----------



## thr33things (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with seeing an aesthetician.  Stopping wearing makeup that smothered my face, eating right, exercising and religiously taking care of my skin (peels and masks) has finally cleared up everything!


 Haha. I love how you said "religious." That's really how it gets. No pain, no gain!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 18, 2012)

For the most part, yes. They're usually a few samples that were previously sent out along with maybe one or two new samples.

But keep in mind that the Tarte Lipsurgence in one of the boxes this month is a "leftover" and people _forgot_ to complain about those. But the 'leftovers' were the ones we were HAPPY to get a month or two prior. They're still all quality products that are available for purchase through the store. Heck I'm DYING for a 'leftover' of the Kerastase Elixer! 



> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also filled out the profile first thing and I'm not getting a welcome box. I have heard that "welcome boxes" are leftovers. Is this true?


----------



## Wida (Apr 18, 2012)

I went to a dermatologist for my acne prone skin and she literally said "You just have bad skin.  I'm sorry, but there is no magic pill that I can give you".  And that was the last time I went to a derm.  She threw a handful of samples at me that didn't work and that was the end of the visit.  I've never gone back to a dermatologist because it pissed me off so bad.  I've found so many things that have worked for me and actually cleared my skin up once I started researching products and using trial and error.  My skin looks great now (for the most part), even though she told me that my skin sucked.

*Edited for horrible mistakes.  Sorry!


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the most part, yes. They're usually a few samples that were previously sent out along with maybe one or two new samples.
> 
> But keep in mind that the Tarte Lipsurgence in one of the boxes this month is a "leftover" and people _forgot_ to complain about those. But the 'leftovers' were the ones we were HAPPY to get a month or two prior. They're still all quality products that are available for purchase through the store. Heck I'm DYING for a 'leftover' of the Kerastase Elixer!



Yeah, I was going to say something to that effect. I got a welcome box in January that included a Zoya nailpolish, so I was _quite_ pleased. ...interestingly, though, I had filled out a profile and still got the welcome box. But my year long sub is a gift...maybe that also played a factor?


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ditto that. I never got a "welcome box" either. I also filled out my profile first thing before getting a box, so maybe there is a correlation?


 I filled out my profile right away and I still got a pretty meh welcome box in February :/


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to a dermatologist for my acne prone skin and she literally said "You just have bad skin.  I'm sorry, but there is no magic pill that I can give you".  And that was the last time I went to a derm.  She threw a handful of samples at me that didn't work and that was the end of the visit.  I've never gone back to a dermatologist because it pissed me off so bad.  I've found so many things that have worked for me and actually cleared my skin up once I started researching products and using trial and error.  My skin looks great now (for the most part), even though she told me that my skin sucked.
> 
> *Edited for horrible mistakes.  Sorry!


 How mean of her! I once went to a dermatologist back in Greece (my home country) and he prescribed everyone creams that he made himself... although I don't agree with this tactic, the creams proved to work like a charm... even the stubborn blackheads in my nose disappeared! I went to my aesthetician for a face peel and she wouldn't believe in her eyes! But I can't really buy those any more because his creams were fresh and constantly required a refrigerator, so it's not like I can order them from here or even carry them with me through a transatlantic flight




The sad thing is that I have no idea what ingredients he uses to make them... Anyway, I will travel to Greece again next month, so I might visit him to ask him if he can suggest any alternatives!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I filled out my profile right away and I still got a pretty meh welcome box in February :/


 Well I guess that shoots THAT theory! LOL!   I also just changed my profile so I'm hoping I start getting better boxes.


----------



## thr33things (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How mean of her! I once went to a dermatologist back in Greece (my home country) and he prescribed everyone creams that he made himself... although I don't agree with this tactic, the creams proved to work like a charm... even the stubborn blackheads in my nose disappeared! I went to my aesthetician for a face peel and she wouldn't believe in her eyes! But I can't really buy those any more because his creams were fresh and constantly required a refrigerator, so it's not like I can order them from here or even carry them with me through a transatlantic flight
> 
> ...


 Maybe he'll give you the recipes and then you can share! Haha, wishful thinking.

I think the problem is that people, my former self included, think that if a dermatologist can't fix it, nothing can. Which makes sense, sort of. But then you learn better!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 18, 2012)

I got my 6 month 20% off coupon today, and after I reviewed my April box I had 100 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So of course I HAD to shop! LOL!

For $37, I got:

Lipstick Queen Sinner Lipstick in Rose ($18)

Yes To Blueberries Towelettes ($7.99)

Vapour Organic Beauty Aura Multi-Use-Blush in Courtesan ($28)  ( still searching for my HG blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Tea Forte Lychee Coconut

Except for the tea, these are all new for me, so I'm excited to get them! This is one of BB's best benefits!


----------



## snllama (Apr 18, 2012)

> Has anyone tried the Alima Pure Organic lip balm or have a swatch of it? I received in in Rhubarb and am trying to decide if I should keep or trade it.. Is it sheer? I usually go with lighter pinks..


 I got it. As others said its a very sheer lip balm, as it says its just a tint. I love rhubarb its the perfect pink for me. And I posted a swatch on my birchbox post: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got it. As others said its a very sheer lip balm, as it says its just a tint. I love rhubarb its the perfect pink for me.
> And I posted a swatch on my birchbox post: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/


 I got this in rhubarb, too. It's VERY moisturizing and feels good on my lips. It doesn't have enough color for me to use as a real lip color, so I wear it at home to keep my lips from feeling dry. It's a very nude shade on me. I would like this product in more colors, especially something a little brighter.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 18, 2012)

So I am kinda wondering how much our beauty profiles actually make a matter in our boxes? 

Those of you getting great boxes would you be at all willing to tell us how you filled out your profile so we can see if we match up or so we can change ours to match yours and see if it changes the quality of our boxes.  When I emailed them about being disappointed they said to change my beauty profile...so i want to see if that really does make a difference!

Thanks!


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 18, 2012)

I feel like kind of a jerk for complaining about not being able to see what box I was getting.  I turned out to be box #25, with a Microdermamitt body mitt, among other pretty good things.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2012)

I got my 3 month 20% off coupon today plus I had 210 points saved up from reviews and from getting the wrong perfume in my box last month so i got

Jouer Liquid Shimmer Eyeliner in Mink ($22)

Alima Pure Eyeshadow in Navy ($11)

all for $11 with shipping! i love the birchbox rewards program and i can't wait to try the new stuff :]

(i was going to get the beauty balm but i was on the fence about it so i figured i would hold off)


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 18, 2012)

Did anyone else who got the box of Befine packet samples notice that the expiration date says 7/2009?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 18, 2012)

I will get my next 20% off coupon next month, just in time for the goodies in the GG birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get the Dior mascara in one of my boxes.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine says Exp 2010/02

My cleanser smelled like vomit. I don't know if that's the way it's supposed to smell or because it's expired.


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who got the box of Befine packet samples notice that the expiration date says 7/2009?


 Holy crap!  Mine is expired with the same date as well!  They are getting an email tonight!!!  That is insane!  I would understand a date closer to now, but 3 years????


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who got the box of Befine packet samples notice that the expiration date says 7/2009?


 Can you show us a picture of it? Mine doesnt have that anywhere on the box or any of the sample packets.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says Exp 2010/02
> 
> My cleanser smelled like vomit. I don't know if that's the way it's supposed to smell or because it's expired.


 Which cleanser did you get?  The exfoliating cleanser or was it the Mint one?


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 18, 2012)

I looked again, the daily moisturizer packets do say exp 2010/02 ... wow

The cleansers dont have an exp date on them.. its the gentle cleanser


----------



## kewhicker (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked again, the daily moisturizer packets do say exp 2010/02 ... wow
> 
> The cleansers dont have an exp date on them.. its the gentle cleanser


 Where do you see an expiration on them? I definitely don't want to use organic skincare that is expired. Eww.


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 18, 2012)

My moisturizer expired in 2009 as well.  It seems as though they are all old samples.  I bet the cleanser is old as well.  I just sent an email and asked if they could compensate since these products will need to be thrown out.  I will let you know what they say, but I think we should all write in so hopefully it does not happen again.  I was not rude about it and told them that I was surprised that it got past them since usually I never have a problem.  Hopefully they will hook us up with some bonus points or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Which cleanser did you get?  The exfoliating cleanser or was it the Mint one?


 Sorry it's the moisturizer packet that's expired.

I got the mint cleanser and it smells so bad it gagged me. I'm not really sensitive to scents usually. The cleanser doesn't appear to have an expiration date.


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 18, 2012)

The expiration date is nearly invisible on the side of the packet.  Mine was on the back side.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show us a picture of it? Mine doesnt have that anywhere on the box or any of the sample packets.


 The date is stamped on the outside border of the packets.  It's difficult to see, and I didn't notice it at first.  My samples were the exfoliating brown sugar cleanser and the moisturizer.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder what minty fresh vomit would smell like? LOL!


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 18, 2012)

My daily moisturizer packets are also expired from Feb. 2010! I am definetly sending an email to customer service.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what minty fresh vomit would smell like? LOL!


 It's soooo bad I could still smell it on my face AFTER I washed it off.




LOL


----------



## snllama (Apr 18, 2012)

eeep!! That is a big no no.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So, are you planning to buy any?


----------



## tameloy (Apr 18, 2012)

DANG IT!!! I was looking forward to using those samples too!! Really hope we get points for this.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 18, 2012)

The mint cleanser should definitely not smell bad. It has a fresh minty smell as I've used it before. I finally found the dates on the side seam of the packet and it's pressed in. Mine is 2009 expiration date also, darn! Hope they compensate us somehow.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who got the box of Befine packet samples notice that the expiration date says 7/2009?


 nooo!  that's terrible!  I really hope they're not doing this with all the products, and that's why we're getting them so cheaply...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 18, 2012)

I got Box 23.  I do not like Viva la Juicy.  The exfoliator and the moisturizer look interesting, but the rest of the samples are total junk.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 18, 2012)

that really sucks.  now i'm wondering about ALL of the products they've been giving us.  NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eeep!! That is a big no no.


 That is a capital no no and could be extremely bad for the entire image of the company.  I'm hoping it's BeFine who duped Birchbox and not Birchbox who dupes all of us.  I can't believe this.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 18, 2012)

and that means the product was probably put into the packet 2007 or 2008 if it expired in 2009. That's ummm quite old!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and that means the product was probably put into the packet 2007 or 2008 if it expired in 2009. That's ummm quite old!


 Ok... Boycotting BeFine...  that's fraudulent.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2012)

After smelling the putrid minty vomit cleanser I'm not too eager to try any more products from BeFine. Believe I'll join you in the boycott.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 18, 2012)

I actually like their products too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but we don't know who is at fault here though and who stored the products that long. 

My April's Sample Society had a rancid Terry Rose creme in it. They told me that was odd and that they got it direct from the factory. They sent me out a new one and it smelled good and I ended up trading anyway, since I did try the rancid one and it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 18, 2012)

Dang. I was really looking forward to trying those packets too! Now I'm going to have to look at when mine expired. What the heck.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope. I filled out my profile completely after I signed up and I got a welcome box.


----------



## MsMelly (Apr 18, 2012)

I just checked my packets and they say expire in 2009. I was so excited because this is my first Birch Box! Not a very nice way to start the subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice catch! I just checked and all three of my moisturizer packets expired in 2010! I'm glad I haven't used these samples yet but I was looking forward to trying them.



 I bet the cleanser is also expired...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like their products too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but we don't know who is at fault here though and who stored the products that long.
> 
> My April's Sample Society had a rancid Terry Rose creme in it. They told me that was odd and that they got it direct from the factory. They sent me out a new one and it smelled good and I ended up trading anyway, since I did try the rancid one and it wasn't my cup of tea.


 That is true.  Birchbox did give out those samples last year, didn't they?  That would still not make up for it being so old.  I just hope Birchbox didn't know that they were getting such spoiled products...


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting about the expiration dates! Mine expired in February of 2010 also


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 18, 2012)

Ugh, I have the Rosemary, Pomegranate and Rice moisturizer, and mine says 2010/02. I haven't used it yet, but now I don't know that I should. This is very frustrating. I won't start blaming anyone until I know what's up, but it's not super promising.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha, yeah I wish!!! If I ever find out what's in them or what else might work the same way, I'll let you know!


----------



## arendish (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm glad somebody caught that. Mine all expired in 2009!! The moisturizer smelled fine (I used one packet of each before I read this), but the cleanser smelled horrible! I had the brown sugar one. No wonder.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic.  I really wanted to try the One Love Organics Skin Saviour Balm that was in either the March or February boxes, but I didnt recieve it.  I purchased the sample pack from the One Love website as someone suggested.  I used it last night, and before I could get the serum/oil on my face, I had a big reaction - burning, blotchy red, swelling.  I washed it off and used the night cream that came in the Vichy box, which felt very soothing and comforting, and this morning I was rash free.  I guess the One Love products and I just arent meant to be!


 How sad! Natural doesn't mean no allergies, I guess. I love mine, but not as a moisturizer per se. I use it to remove my eye makeup, because it doesn't irritate my eyes like almost everything else does.


----------



## snllama (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad somebody caught that. Mine all expired in 2009!! The moisturizer smelled fine (I used one packet of each before I read this), but the cleanser smelled horrible! I had the brown sugar one. No wonder.


 and normally it smells amazing. Like oranges and licorice. It is one of the best exfoliators! Im so tempted to buy a full-size now that I am remembering how much I loved it.

I bet this was a huge mistake and not meant to happen by either company. Obviously Befine wants you to buy their products, not like that will happen since you all think their products smell like barf. And Birchbox has a reputation to uphold. A big mishap. I'm sure once both companies realize what has happened something will be done to compensate those with the Befine products.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad, I wanted to trade my orofluido for a stripper.


 I hate the overuse of "LOL" unless something is actually making you laugh out loud. Well done, Playedinloops: LOL!!!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad somebody caught that. Mine all expired in 2009!! The moisturizer smelled fine (I used one packet of each before I read this), but the cleanser smelled horrible! I had the brown sugar one. No wonder.
> 
> ...


 On twitter BirchboxOps said they would have their product manager look into it in the morning. That really stinks though for everyone who received Befine products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 19, 2012)

On April 15th, I posted on LiveJournal and the forums on Makeuptalk.com about my April Birchbox.  That was before I got my box.  Here's an update.  My first Birchbox arrived on Monday, April 16th. 

I did notice that I had said I got Box 23 and my ideal box would have been Box 23.  Oops.  I meant to say my ideal box would have been Box 11.  It had the Stila Lip Tint and the Atelier Orange Sanguine perfume sample.  I did order this perfume yesterday, the small size, because of the tax day discount Birchbox was offering through Facebook and Twitter.  I have seen and heard many reviews on Orange Sanguine and it sounds like it is right up my alley.  If not, I can always sell it on eBay. 

I have heard that some people do not get the boxes the website says they will.  Well, I definitely got the one it showed on my account on the Birchbox website.  It's not as bad as I thought it was going to be.

Stila Smoky Eye Shadow.  There were several replies to my original post on in this forum, mainly from people who didn't understand what I was talking about.  One person said, "stila eyeshadow is not eyeliner."   I did clearly say I had bought an Urban Decay eyeliner, as opposed to the eyeshadow stickers (Not the Eyeliner Stickers) that came in my Birchbox.  Another reply looked like it said I should just be able to remove the eyeliner, even if it is waterproof, but just repeatedly rubbing my closed eye.  My question is: How much rubbing?  I think on Friday I am going to ask the lady at Work who wears crazy bright eyeshadow all the time to test these Stila Smoky Eye things for me (they really do look like little round stickers, and I have no idea how to apply  them).  That's the only day we are both there at the same time lately.  As for the eyeliner I bought, I don't have the guts to try  that out yet.  I'm new to the makeup scene. 

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil.  The hair oil sample is really really small compared to the ones people have shown on YouTube in their Birchbox videos the past couple of months.  It's not even half the size of my pinky.  It's about an inch and a half long, including the lid, so the sample itself is 1 inch high and a 1/4 inch wide.  I am disappointed about that, but I am going to try it.  I have changed my mind about possibly buying the full size.  I will definitely not be buying the full size of this hair oil.  It is too expensive. 

(I originally said I had "checked" in my Profile that I like fruity scents).  I meant to say I typed in the "How Did You Hear About Birchbox" space in my Beauty Profile that I like fruity scents for perfume.  I e-mailed customer service with questions on what things I should put in my Beauty Profile to best receive items suited to me and they confirmed that I had told them I do not like floral scents, eventhough I did not ask about that specifically in the e-mail.  The people who deal with the e-mails in Birchbox's customer service department, at least, have full access to the Beauty Profiles, even if it seems like the people who put the boxes together sometimes don't pay any attention to the Profiles. 

Viva la Juicy.  This is the only sample in the April Box that I have had time to try so far.  I reviewed it today on the Birchbox website and got my 10 points for that.  I sprayed it on my arm on Monday, just in case it wasn't as bad as I remember.  But it is.  It smells kinda like Curve Kicks, the orange one, mixed with a whole lot of baby powder.  I got a bottle of Curve Kicks out at Gordman's a couple of years ago.  I've had it for ages and I stopped using it not long after I got it.  I think I finally threw it away in March.  I don't know what I was thinking when I bought it in the first place.  I left the Viva la Juicy on all day, hoping it would not be as bad as I remembered, but it is.  Here's Birchbox's description of Viva la Juicy: "Top notes of wild berries and sweet mandarin flirt with lady-like middle notes of honeysuckle, jasmine, and gardenia. Warm base notes of caramel, amber, vanilla, sandalwood, and praline hover beneath it all."  I do not smell any of those scents except the gardenia when I wear this perfume.  Maybe the ladies at Work who were raving over it like to smell like and old lady drenched in baby powder.

Befine Exfoliating Cleanser and Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15.  The Befine samples are huge, and they came in a cute little box.  I got 3 packets of the Exfoliator and 2 packets of the Moisturizer.  I am going to empty the contents of the foil packets into little containers.  It looks like there are up to 2 uses per packet in each one.  I have not had a chance to try them yet, but I am going to do that tonight when I take my shower after I get off Work.  I am excited to try both samples.  I really like gritty exfoliatiors, even for my face.  If I go 2 days in a row without exfoliating, the skin on my face feels very dry and flaky, expecially on my forehead and along my jawline.  If the Befine samples work well, I may buy the Exfoliator next time I need a new one.  I did just buy a new St. Ives peach exfoliator with salicylic acid, which will last me a while, though. 

Hollywood Fashion Secrets Hollywood Fashion Tape.  I will use these, just not as soon as I had hoped.  Monday I was running errands and I got several bug bites.  I noticed them a little bit when I got home that night, just an itchy spot, nothing to worry about when I looked at it in the mirror.  Tuesday morning I woke up and it looked like I have a rash.  It appears I had an allergic reaction and they are quite swollen right now.  I wanted to try out the fashion tape at Work on Friday, but a line of bugbites from my neck to the top of my cleavage on the right side means I have to wear shirts that covers them until they are healed. 

So, that's what I think of my April Birchbox so far.  After I've had time to review the rest of the samples, I'll let you know what I think.  I just wanted to clear a few things up. 

Any questions, just ask.  I don't have time to reply individually, but I'll try as best I can. 

Tammy


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stila Smoky Eye Shadow.  There were several replies to my original post on in this forum, mainly from people who didn't understand what I was talking about.  One person said, "stila eyeshadow is not eyeliner."   I did clearly say I had bought an Urban Decay eyeliner, as opposed to the eyeshadow stickers (Not the Eyeliner Stickers) that came in my Birchbox.  Another reply looked like it said I should just be able to remove the eyeliner, even if it is waterproof, but just repeatedly rubbing my closed eye.  My question is: How much rubbing? * I think on Friday I am going to ask the lady at Work who wears crazy bright eyeshadow all the time to test these Stila Smoky Eye things for me (they really do look like little round stickers, and I have no idea how to apply  them*).  That's the only day we are both there at the same time lately.  As for the eyeliner I bought, I don't have the guts to try  that out yet.  I'm new to the makeup scene.


 The Stila is just a sample card of shadows. You can use a brush or your finger to apply the pigment, they aren't stick ons like the eyerock liner.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How sad! Natural doesn't mean no allergies, I guess. I love mine, but not as a moisturizer per se. I use it to remove my eye makeup, because it doesn't irritate my eyes like almost everything else does.


 That's right. I sell perfume oils. Most are synthetic based, as most fragrances are. But I do have natural essential oils, too. I post a warning with them that natural oils are no gentler, non-allergenic, or safer to use than synthetic scents. In fact, it can be the opposite. Just because something is natural doesn't necessarily mean it won't trigger allergies or cause reactions.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if my first Birchbox was a welcome box...I think so. But I haven't been disappointed in any of my Birchboxes. I would have used everything in my box this month, except I traded most of the samples for things that I want more. I liked getting "leftovers" to start with, since they weren't left over to me, just stuff I had "missed out on" before I subscribed. I even like the little perfume samples, but I think it would be very advantageous for Birchbox to have a "no perfume samples" option on your account. The group of people that can't handle perfume is not a small group.


----------



## Jenne (Apr 19, 2012)

I was SO excited about this box until I read here!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cancelled after the December fiasco, and really missed it so I signed up again.  I was very excited to see BeFine because I absolutely LOVE the brown sugar cleanser and the moisturizer I got before.  I have even repurchased more than once!

So, I was happy to see BeFine again, BUT my moisturizer is expired too!  I am not seeing an expiration on the cleanser.  I guess I will just have to try it before I get too disappointed!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. I sell perfume oils. Most are synthetic based, as most fragrances are. But I do have natural essential oils, too. I post a warning with them that natural oils are no gentler, non-allergenic, or safer to use than synthetic scents. In fact, it can be the opposite. Just because something is natural doesn't necessarily mean it won't trigger allergies or cause reactions.


 Yes, unfortunately it confuses people who have never dealt with the sensitivity (or at least do not recognize the cause). My mom is highly allergic to the synthetic chemicals used to produce and prolong scents. People think she doesn't like the actual scent; she does, it just makes her throat close up. In contrast, my former roommate is sensitive to strong scents in general. People repeatedly try to tell her, "It's okay that I'm spraying this near you--it's natural!" Now that I don't live with either of them, the world of scented things is brand new to me. I'm on the love side of the polarized opinions of Viva la Juicy, so I loved getting it in my Birchbox and I bought the full size at TJ Maxx for only $20.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my box! I got:

Dropps laundry detergent in sensitive: Wasn't too thrilled with this, but it was a lifestyle extra so I can't complain! I make my own laundry detergent so I don't really have a use for it. They did send me the sensitive skin one though, so they were spot on with that!

Willa Lavender Facial Towelettes: I love these! Good for sweaty days and reapplying sunscreen quickly on the go... I hate having to wash my fash in the middle of the day and reapply. These are quick to just wipe and reapply. The packaging is super cute!

Alima Pure Lip Balm in Rhubarb: This is really sheer and nice! I thought it would be too dark but it almost matches my lip color.

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck: Meh. Not a fan of this scent.

3 BeFine exfoliating cleanser packets and 2 Befine daily moisturizer packets: Love these! I had to be really careful with the exfoliator though, because it was harsher on my skin than I thought it would be. The almond smell is nice, though.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mint cleanser should definitely not smell bad. It has a fresh minty smell as I've used it before. I finally found the dates on the side seam of the packet and it's pressed in. Mine is 2009 expiration date also, darn! Hope they compensate us somehow.


 Maybe the expiration date should be more visible. Because it is not highly visible, it could have been a chain of people that missed it. I just started using some organic products and realized that I should use them first once I've opened them, before my synthetic stuff full of preservatives and parabens and plastics. Given their record, I am pretty sure that Birchbox will take care of you ladies who had the bad products.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the expiration date should be more visible. Because it is not highly visible, it could have been a chain of people that missed it. I just started using some organic products and realized that I should use them first once I've opened them, before my synthetic stuff full of preservatives and parabens and plastics. Given their record, I am pretty sure that Birchbox will take care of you ladies who had the bad products.


 Yeah, the more I think about it, I'm not entirely worried or mad at BB. (And it's like someone before me said, I don't even know that I'm terribly mad at Befine because afterall, they want me to buy their products!) Maybe I have too much blind faith in this company (haha), but it just doesn't seem like something Birchbox would do. This is the same company that gave me 100 points for a broken, seven dollar lip tint. This is the same company that sent a little of people TV boxes when they didn't get one. They know there are beauty bloggers and cosmetic communities like this one that would eventually catch the expiration date. It wouldn't benefit them in any way, shape, or form to knowingly send out old/expired samples. I can't speak as much for Befine, since I'm not very familiar with them. (However, I really can't see any business thinking they'd get away with it.)


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 19, 2012)

I checked out mine, and all 3 of my moisturizer packets expired in 02/2010. The cleanser packets don't have any expiration date on them, just what looks to be a lot number.

That sucks though because I was super excited to get to try those products out! Hopefully they let us exchange them with BeFine for new ones or something!

I don't fault BB, because they wouldn't have sent expired products on purpose, especially when they're gearing up for their huge gossip girl collaboration.

I mean, I never realized the packets even had expiration dates on them until it was posted on here, so if the people packing the samples were unfamiliar with the products, which they probably are, since I am guessing they're factory workers hired to pick product from the warehouse and load it into the boxes, why would they think to look at that? Also, I am also guessing that the workers who pack the boxes are on extremely tight time schedules, so they don't have time to sit there going Gee! Let me stop my work and examine these packets!! They figure that their sups would have told them to do that, and just want to pack as many boxes as they can for the day.

I'm sure BeFine didn't mean to send expired packets either because like someone else said, why in the world would they want people to think their products were totally gross and disgusting smelling?

Mistakes happen, and unfortunately when it's something like this, it goes public super fast and blows up all over the place. On the positive side, hopefully they'll put some sort of check in place to make sure we don't get expired products!

I feel bad for both companies, and like I said, I still really really want to try out the BeFine samples! They sound really awesome.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 19, 2012)

I imagine that Birchbox is going to have a very full inbox in the morning!  I understand that these expiration dates are very tiny and can be easily overlooked, but I hope that they will make this right for all of the people that will now be throwing away their samples.  There's a lot of people that have problems with melasma that rely on sunscreen.  It would be horrible for someone to think they were protected and they weren't because of an expired product.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm shocked Birchbox would send out items that are expired or the "best used by" date is expired. When it happened with Eco-Emi I was furious and I'm just floored it happened with BB.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 19, 2012)

The expired BeFine is a moisturizer with SPF....do I have that right?  Just checking since I was mentioning melasma &amp; expired SPF.


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 19, 2012)

> The expired BeFine is a moisturizer with SPF....do I have that right?  Just checking since I was mentioning melasma &amp; expired SPF.


 Yep, SPF 15


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, the Befine moisturizer has SPF - and all SPF has a shelf life. If you don't have a reaction to using it, you can be almost certain the SPF is inactive or broken down.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 19, 2012)

Just tried the befine gentle cleanser, and you're right, it smells rancid! I had to rewash my face to get the smell off. There isn't an expiration date on it, but it makes me wonder.

My three moisturizers have 2/2010 expiration as well. I tried the moisturizer this morning, before I saw the date, and it made my skin really glowy and healed a few blemish marks. It has a nice consistency and feels light on your skin. So far I really like the product, so sad it is expired. I may consider buying it if we are reimbursed with points.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine expired in 2009. C'mon! How long have these things been sitting around?! Gross.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm shocked Birchbox would send out items that are expired or the "best used by" date is expired. When it happened with Eco-Emi I was furious and I'm just floored it happened with BB.


 I'm floored too.  I really didn't expect this from them.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried the befine gentle cleanser, and you're right, it smells rancid! I had to rewash my face to get the smell off. There isn't an expiration date on it, but it makes me wonder.
> 
> My three moisturizers have 2/2010 expiration as well. I tried the moisturizer this morning, before I saw the date, and it made my skin really glowy and healed a few blemish marks. It has a nice consistency and feels light on your skin. So far I really like the product, so sad it is expired. I may consider buying it if we are reimbursed with points.


 Same here. Against my better judgement I tried it since only the moisturizer packets had an expiration date, turns out the cleanser is also expired! It was watery and I used it on my face and couldnt get the horrible smell off my face, I used my bliss face wash and dermalogica, DDF and then Strivectin and could STILL smell it on my face. Gross!! I am so upset with BB. I got these Befine samples on both of my accounts so they have double to make up for with me. I am inclined to think its not BBs fault, but OMG have they done their brand a misservice. How many ppl will be turned off by them and either cancel or not subscribe when they hear of this??


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2012)

I opened another mint Befine cleanser to see if it smell disgusting and it was fine. Clearly the first one was bad!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

I just emailed them. Those are seriously expired products. Ew. 

I feel like it is the fault of both Be Fine and BB (Be Fine for sending out expired product, and BB for not checking carefully.) All BB would have to do would be to have employees grab some representative sample boxes from those that are going out and test the products in them.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait, I think I am missunderstanding. Is it the Stila Smoky Eye shadow that is on the card? Those are just little rounds of shadow that has been stuck to the card, not stickers. You just use a brush/finger to sweep it up like you would a normal pan of shadow.



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket*/img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think on Friday I am going to ask the lady at Work who wears crazy bright eyeshadow all the time to test these Stila Smoky Eye things for me (they really do look like little round stickers, and I have no idea how to apply  them).  That's the only day we are both there at the same time lately.  As for the eyeliner I bought, I don't have the guts to try  that out yet.  I'm new to the makeup scene.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 19, 2012)

I really hate to think that it was BB that missed the expiration dates... but at the same time it would be BOTH companies at fault if Befine just sent them. Befine would be at fault for sending expired samples, and BB for not checking the expiration date on samples going into their boxes. If BB already had them lying around and sent them out, then it's BB's fault for not checking them, and not Befine's fault....

I love Befine, but I love BB too.




 I wish it wasn't anybody's fault, I hate to think badly of either company.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

I know, I got a very generously sized sample of Befine night cream in my first BB box and I loved it so much... I was really looking forward to these samples...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hate to think that it was BB that missed the expiration dates... but at the same time it would be BOTH companies at fault if Befine just sent them. Befine would be at fault for sending expired samples, and BB for not checking the expiration date on samples going into their boxes. If BB already had them lying around and sent them out, then it's BB's fault for not checking them, and not Befine's fault....
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hate to think that it was BB that missed the expiration dates... but at the same time it would be BOTH companies at fault if Befine just sent them. Befine would be at fault for sending expired samples, and BB for not checking the expiration date on samples going into their boxes. If BB already had them lying around and sent them out, then it's BB's fault for not checking them, and not Befine's fault....
> 
> ...


 It would still be on Befine's shoulders as well since Birchbox has only been around since September 2010. If some of the packets have 2009 expiration dates then it's all on Befine to begin with and then on Birchbox for not having quality control in place.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

I've emailed both BeFine and Birchbox, as my samples expired in February 2010. I'm not about to put that on my face. I don't really care about being compensated for them, but each company should know how it is impacting our impression of them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It would still be on Befine's shoulders as well since Birchbox has only been around since September 2010. If some of the packets have 2009 expiration dates then it's all on Befine to begin with and then on Birchbox for not having quality control in place.


 I mentioned this in my email to BeFine.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 19, 2012)

> I know, I got a very generously sized sample of Befine night cream in my first BB box and I loved it so much... I was really looking forward to these samples...
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 I agree, it really is to bad.. I have a nice sized lip scrub from a BB and the night cream from Beauty Army and really like both. Tsk Tsk to Befine to send them to BB and boo the BB for no quality control check.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 19, 2012)

That's very true Zadidoll! I didn't even think of that! Poor Befine, this is not going to make them look very good. I really love their brown sugar scrub too... Maybe BB can give everyone some points and send out fresh samples so everyone can see how the stuff is really supposed to be...



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It would still be on Befine's shoulders as well since Birchbox has only been around since September 2010. If some of the packets have 2009 expiration dates then it's all on Befine to begin with and then on Birchbox for not having quality control in place.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

I called BB and got a voicemail. That usually doesnt happen.. I really would like to know what they are going to do to fix it..


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahhhhh! So I was suppose to get my 13th pink box this month. They didn't send it to me.

I called in and they gave me points for the box as an apology. So much for being super excited only to find myself super disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was looking forward to that balm too. 

I like how she reminded me how many points I have now so I can go spend in the store to buy it.

Of course I know how many points I have. Im saving it for something so I didnt have to spend most of it on the balm if it was suppose to be in MY BOX! heh.

Also I don't know if this has already been discussed. The customer service girl said there will no longer be 13th box after this month but an added product? Anyone know about that?

ok rant done.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

I've emailed Paulina about it to see if Birchbox can or will publicly address the situation. I think it would only be fair to ALL Birchbox members if it's addressed publicly. While we have 526 members active in the Birchbox group let's face it that's a small amount compared to the potential 50,000+ paying subscribers they have.

I posted about the situation on Facebook as well and one of my subscribers said that she just got off the phone with BB who were unaware of the situation. They awarded her 100 pts to make up for it. My guess for those who email the company that will be the resolution. I hope BB will still make a public statement about it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a Tarte lipsurgence in joy I anyone is interested in swapping. I would like amused. The joy has never been open. I got it in my birchbox but already have that color.


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 19, 2012)

I sent my expired BeFine product e-mail to BB. We'll see what I get as a response. I was very polite and led with my overall happiness with BB. But to get products that expire in 2009 is, for lack of a better way to describe it, icky.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

They said they would also credit me 100 points. And it was supposedly a 'custom box' created for BB so they think that there was a 'mistake' on Befine's end and the samples aren't really expired. I tried to explain that I used the cleanser and it was definitely expired and she didn't seem to believe me, saying that all their cleansers have a watery consistency, etc. Anyway, she made it clear the blame would be on Befine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they would also credit me 100 points. And it was supposedly a 'custom box' created for BB so they think that there was a 'mistake' on Befine's end and the samples aren't really expired. I tried to explain that I used the cleanser and it was definitely expired and she didn't seem to believe me, saying that all their cleansers have a watery consistency, etc. Anyway, she made it clear the blame would be on Befine.


 They can place blame all they want, but THEY sent them out to consumers.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats what I told her... anyway, can you imagine how much this mistake will end up costing BB? Say they give 100 points ($10.00) to even just 1000 people, thats $10,000.00 in points they will give out... COSTLY mistake for them. Hopefully they will learn from this.


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Tarte lipsurgence in joy I anyone is interested in swapping. I would like amused. The joy has never been open. I got it in my birchbox but already have that color.


 Are you open to swapping it for any other items?


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've emailed Paulina about it to see if Birchbox can or will publicly address the situation. I think it would only be fair to ALL Birchbox members if it's addressed publicly. While we have 526 members active in the Birchbox group let's face it that's a small amount compared to the potential 50,000+ paying subscribers they have.
> 
> I posted about the situation on Facebook as well and one of my subscribers said that she just got off the phone with BB who were unaware of the situation. They awarded her 100 pts to make up for it. My guess for those who email the company that will be the resolution. I hope BB will still make a public statement about it.


 I would be incredibly impressed if they addressed the issue with all their subscribers.  My box was underwhelming to begin with, but how they handle the situation could easily turn this box around.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 19, 2012)

At this time no, since I would really like amused but if you have something amazing I might consider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are you open to swapping it for any other items?


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what I told her... anyway, can you imagine how much this mistake will end up costing BB? Say they give 100 points ($10.00) to even just 1000 people, thats $10,000.00 in points they will give out... COSTLY mistake for them. Hopefully they will learn from this.


 I'd be willing to bet that they'll be able to put a lot of the cost on Befine. Unusable, expired product should be against whatever contract they have.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 19, 2012)

WOW. I am sad they let that slip by. I'm even more sad that I will not try my befine products now, and that was what I was most looking forward to. Mine expired in 2009...so when were they packaged?? 2007?? I am totally bummed. I am more upset with befine than I am BB, even though, wow...just a HUGE oversight!


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 19, 2012)

Mhh, I had used my cleanser (no expiration date), and it didn't smell bad at all. Nothing bad happened to my face? Do you think it's still safe to use?


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they would also credit me 100 points. And it was supposedly a 'custom box' created for BB so they think that there was a 'mistake' on Befine's end and the samples aren't really expired. I tried to explain that I used the cleanser and it was definitely expired and she didn't seem to believe me, saying that all their cleansers have a watery consistency, etc. Anyway, she made it clear the blame would be on Befine.


 Birchbox can place the blame on Befine, but they were sent out under Birchbox's name. Even if the date is an error on Befine's part, which is doubtful, Birchbox should have checked the quality of the samples. If they found any issue at all with the date or the quality, they should not have been sent.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 19, 2012)

I just spoke with a customer service rep from Birchbox and they were getting into contact with Befine and we could expect an email with an appropriate solution to the problem tomorrow.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 19, 2012)

The customer service rep I spoke with said the company has been aware of the situation since yesterday...


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

I am very pleased to know that they are "correcting" the mistake by crediting 100 points however I hope that the e-mail I sent is sufficient enough and that I don't have to call in order to get the same compensation.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 19, 2012)

I hate to think this might have happened because I really love Birchbox so far, but you know BeFine could have sold expired products a lot cheaper to Birchbox.  Maybe they hoped no one would notice?  Ick.


----------



## Francesca Rae (Apr 19, 2012)

this is really off topic and someone probably already said it but one the gossip girl sign up page it says

Existing Birchbox subscribers will be receiving â€œGossip Girlâ€ boxes in May. There is no need to join this list.

does that mean we def all get them!!


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

I decided to just call, just to make sure I get the points. They said that they normally would replace the product however they are currently investigation whether it was a mis-print or the product is truely expired and that they will definitely be in touch w/subscribers affected but in the mean time, to compensate, they will credit my account 100 points which can be used for shopping or for my next box. Of coarse, the rep apoligized and seamed very sincere. So far, I am happy with the customer service I received from BB! (This is my 1st month!)


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to think this might have happened because I really love Birchbox so far, but you know BeFine could have sold expired products a lot cheaper to Birchbox.  Maybe they hoped no one would notice?  Ick.


 My sister said the same exact thing! I am thinking though, that that is a pretty big gamble seeing as how PP pointed out they have so many customers and those samples were in A LOT of the boxes. I don't see any company risking that, the stakes are too high!


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree that if they awarded some people 100 points then that needs to occur for everyone receiving the expired product. It may have been a better business choice to have told everyone that they would be contacting all affected subscribers at the same time with the resolution. Now they are on the line to make sure we all get similar treatment.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that if they awarded some people 100 points then that needs to occur for everyone receiving the expired product. It may have been a better business choice to have told everyone that they would be contacting all affected subscribers at the same time with the resolution. Now they are on the line to make sure we all get similar treatment.


 Unfortunately, ime birchbox has never seemed too concerned with treating all of their customers fairly.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

I called because, if they came to the conclusion that it was a mis-print (although I know some of you had foul smelling samples and that those are most likely definitely expired) they would simply replace the samples which is cool I definitely would like that but chances are, with all the douping I've seen that I will be able to sample them for sure at a later date so I wanted to get the points while they are offering them. Just incase they decide that they don't have to....


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 19, 2012)

Interesting, when I called they didn't offer me 100 points they just said they were aware of the situation and an email would be sent out addressing it tomorrow.  I think ill call them back...


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 19, 2012)

I received some of the expired Befine product in one of my boxes this month, and I just got off the phone with CS @ BB, but all I got was an "I'm so sorry, we will have more info for you tomorrow". No compensation of extra points or anything at all. They don't treat everyone equally. Maybe I should e-mail and talk to somebody else or something...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 19, 2012)

I emailed them, and politely asked for replacement products, so we'll see what I get in response! It's a shame that this happened though.

Honestly I wish they would just own up to it instead of playing the blame game. Both companies messed up, so they should just both accept responsibility and move on instead of trying to pass the buck and say it was each other. That's completely unprofessional and not the way to deal with this kind of a thing. They both should have had people checking to ensure that products were not expired and if someone in each one let it slip by, well then just make it right with us all! Mistakes happen, but it's how they deal with them that ultimately makes the difference.


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mistakes happen, but it's how they deal with them that ultimately makes the difference.


       ^^^^^ THIS


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mhh, I had used my cleanser (no expiration date), and it didn't smell bad at all. Nothing bad happened to my face? Do you think it's still safe to use?


 It's probably safe. But any active or organic ingredients are probably now inert. As long as it smelled okay, and you didn't have any reactions, I wouldn't worry. Most cleansers don't have sunscreen anyway, so that's not a concern.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that if they awarded some people 100 points then that needs to occur for everyone receiving the expired product. It may have been a better business choice to have told everyone that they would be contacting all affected subscribers at the same time with the resolution. Now they are on the line to make sure we all get similar treatment.


 Giving some people the 100 points, but not others, will result in a bigger public relations mess than sending out the expired samples!  ( I'm not involved - I didn't get any Befine in my April box. But all who did should get the same treatment.)


----------



## lady41 (Apr 19, 2012)

I emailed no response yet, I totally agree everyone should get the points. Sadly though, I also agree that tney have never seemed greatly concerned with treating all of their customers the same.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

I think they are trying to figure a way to compensate everyone without having to award the 100 points to everyone. At least that's how I felt after reading that they said there would be an e-mail to all tomorrow....


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

It's possible that the 100 points/person is the cheapest way to do it. After all, most people buy additional stuff on the BB site when they use the points, so it ends up functioning a little like a coupon for them. Compared to sending out thousands of additional samples, this at least would generate some extra revenue for them.

OTOH, if Be Fine is trying to work with them to send out non-expired samples, then it would offset some extra costs for BB.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

Good point... well I hope every one who got the samples get additional (non-expired) samples and the 100 points!


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very pleased to know that they are "correcting" the mistake by crediting 100 points however I hope that the e-mail I sent is sufficient enough and that I don't have to call in order to get the same compensation.


 I just called (I also sent two emails yesterday, one nice one addressing the issue and one with a photo just in case they needed it.  I have not yet received a reply.) and she pretty much said I should expect to hear something tomorrow and asked for my email.  I asked if there may possibly be bonus points involved because if so I was going to hold off on placing an order and she told me she wasn't sure...  I will be pretty upset if they give some people the points and not others.  For me, that is grounds for cancelling if they refuse to do the same for everyone.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who got the box of Befine packet samples notice that the expiration date says 7/2009?


 Mine does too! 









> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, the Befine moisturizer has SPF - and all SPF has a shelf life. If you don't have a reaction to using it, you can be almost certain the SPF is inactive or broken down.


 I used the moisturizer just once, and was sunburned in under an hour while walking my dogs in the early morning. Now I know why!

I sent the following e-mail to Birchbox; we'll see what happens! 

Quote: I am writing to inform you that the Befine moisturizer packets in my Welcome box expired as of July 2009. I was unaware of it until I read of others with the same issue on makeuptalk.com.  Now I understand why, on the one time I used it, I was sunburned in under an hour while just walking my dogs in the early morning. There isn't a date on the cleanser packets, but the one I tried was so empty/dried up that I had to peel it open and scrape what little product there was inside off the foil.    I have been told some clients are being given 100 points in compensation for this snafu. I would like to receive the same.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 19, 2012)

I know this is a little off subject, but has anyone purchased the full size of the Jouer Moisture Tint? I have some points burning a hole in my pocket and want to make a purchase. I got the sample in my box last month and liked it, but as most of you know it was hard to get a real feel for it since it was so tiny.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is a little off subject, but has anyone purchased the full size of the Jouer Moisture Tint? I have some points burning a hole in my pocket and want to make a purchase. I got the sample in my box last month and liked it, but as most of you know it was hard to get a real feel for it since it was so tiny.


 If you go to Jouer's website, you can request samples that way also. I didn't know what shade I'd be, so they sent me 2 packets of moisture tint in 3 different shades - plus a lip enhancer sample. All for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So that should be able to help you get a better feel for it before buying it!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh awesome! Thanks!


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is a little off subject, but has anyone purchased the full size of the Jouer Moisture Tint? I have some points burning a hole in my pocket and want to make a purchase. I got the sample in my box last month and liked it, but as most of you know it was hard to get a real feel for it since it was so tiny.


 This product is definitely on my list, but I agree the sample was a little too small for me to be sure I want to buy it.  When I first put it on, I kept looking at myself in the mirror because the finish of the product is beautiful.  Later in the day it seem to have faded away, and I don't like touching up my makeup.  I do like it much better than the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer though.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is a little off subject, but has anyone purchased the full size of the Jouer Moisture Tint? I have some points burning a hole in my pocket and want to make a purchase. I got the sample in my box last month and liked it, but as most of you know it was hard to get a real feel for it since it was so tiny.


 This product is definitely on my list, but I agree the sample was a little too small for me to be sure I want to buy it.  When I first put it on, I kept looking at myself in the mirror because the finish of the product is beautiful.  Later in the day it seem to have faded away, and I don't like touching up my makeup.  I do like it much better than the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer though.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to Jouer's website, you can request samples that way also. I didn't know what shade I'd be, so they sent me 2 packets of moisture tint in 3 different shades - plus a lip enhancer sample. All for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So that should be able to help you get a better feel for it before buying it!


 

I broke down and bought it from BB, but I'm still waiting for it. I did email Jouer about getting samples from them a few weeks ago and they never replied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I didn't make an expensive mistake with color choice.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to Jouer's website, you can request samples that way also. I didn't know what shade I'd be, so they sent me 2 packets of moisture tint in 3 different shades - plus a lip enhancer sample. All for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So that should be able to help you get a better feel for it before buying it!


 How did you request the samples? Did you just use the contact us tab on their site? Also, did you request tthe lip enhancer sample or did they just throw that in? Thanks!


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 19, 2012)

I apologize if this has already been asked, but how are you guys signing up for multiple birchboxes? Do you have to use separate email accounts?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes. Use a different email.


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for headup. Can't believe this stuff expired so long ago.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, ime birchbox has never seemed too concerned with treating all of their customers fairly.


 Sad, but true.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they are trying to figure a way to compensate everyone without having to award the 100 points to everyone. At least that's how I felt after reading that they said there would be an e-mail to all tomorrow....


 Birchbox is really quick to offer points when people have an issue. They may have offered the points to a few people before realizing the extent of the expired sample problem. They really should now credit everyone who got that sample with the points. A very very expensive lesson for them...always check the quality of what is sent out!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Tarte lipsurgence in joy I anyone is interested in swapping. I would like amused. The joy has never been open. I got it in my birchbox but already have that color.


 I'd love to switch if you want to PM me. I got AMUSED and was hoping for JOY! I only opened it to look at the color and it is not used at all.


----------



## MsMelly (Apr 19, 2012)

Should I email BeFine too? I sent a message to BB last night and received an automated message today, saying someone would get back to me in a day or two.

I'm curious too, how did you request samples from Jouer's? Thanks!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Birchbox is really quick to offer points when people have an issue. They may have offered the points to a few people before realizing the extent of the expired sample problem. They really should now credit everyone who got that sample with the points. A very very expensive lesson for them...always check the quality of what is sent out!


 I'd say that's what they're going to do - give everyone who received BeFine products in their boxes 100 points.  It's really the least they can do...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone used their revolution organics beauty balm as an eyeshadow yet? It says in the description, can use on eyelids. Just wondering if it worked this way, staying power, etc. I would think the blush shade too pink for eyeshadow so I'm on the fence to order it. The sunkissed and bronze colors might have enough copper tone to pull off as an eye shadow.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 19, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They never replied to me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How did you request the samples? Did you just use the contact us tab on their site? Also, did you request tthe lip enhancer sample or did they just throw that in? Thanks!


 
Jouer was awesome about sending out samples, I sent them an email through their contact us on their website.  They gave me 6 sample packets in 3 different colors and a lip conditioner thing.  After finding the perfect shade I totally ordered a full size.  I love it so much more then my Laura Mercier, it makes me much less oily though it does have less coverage but it makes my skin glow all sorts of gorgeous.  I want my full size tube now!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 19, 2012)

I also contacted Jouer and they will be sending me the tint in 3 medium shades so I can find my perfect match. I will def be buying it, if only because the CS rep was so nice and sweet in her reply.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2012)

This was my first box and I recieved Box #01. I was super excited by all my samples, but did discover the 11/2009 expiration date on my Befine samples as well. I emailed BB, but have yet to hear back. Hopefully, i get some kind of reimbursement, preferably points! Otherwise, I am liking the samples. 

Quick q, I just received another join up notice from Birchbox, because I impatiently added my name several times to the sign up list. How do I go about getting another subscription?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, I"m too drunk to quote, but jouer sent me 2 packets of tinted moisturizer in 3 colors plus a little sample of thier lip balm and I definitely intend to buy the full size. That sutff is amazing.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also contacted Jouer and they will be sending me the tint in 3 medium shades so I can find my perfect match. I will def be buying it, if only because the CS rep was so nice and sweet in her reply.


 I received emails from Whitney and she was wonderful!  I just wondered if you had the same person??

I want to order the Luminizing Moisture Tint so bad, but I'm currently "Pearl" and I hate to spend that much money to end up needing something darker because of summer.  Along with my LMT samples, I received 2 cute little lip glosses and the lip enhancer sample.  I hope they start selling their products in the stores near me soon!


----------



## gh09 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi!  




  First time posting, but I've been lurking for a while &amp; appreciate all the information I've gotten here!

For those inquiring about Jouer samples, I e-mailed them requesting tinted moisturizer samples.  Whitney, a CS rep, wrote back:

Quote: Thank you so much for your e-mail and your interest in Jouer.  I would be more than happy to send out samples to ensure you find the perfect products and shades for you.  Just let me know which shades of the Luminizing Moisture Tint you might be between and which of the following Lip Glosses you would like to try- these are currently the mini versions we have available: Mirage, Peony, Wind, Mimosa, Tender, Glisten... also anything that's a cream or liquid I would be able to create a sample of including: Perfectors, Concealers, Sheer Bronzing Tints, Creme Eyeshadows, Lipsticks etc.

Just let me know which shades/products you would like to try and I'll make sure samples are sent out right away.

I wrote back &amp; requested a variety of samples.  One week later, I received a package with everything I requested!  The mini versions of the lip gloss are the same size as the Birchbox Pink that some have received in their boxes!  Everything else (lipsticks, eyeshadows, bronzing tint, etc.) was in plastic containers &amp; clearly labeled.  The samples were quite generous in size -- enough for multiple uses.  I've used the bronzing tint &amp; eyeshadows all week &amp; still have some left!  I was very impressed!  Hope this is helpful &amp; that those of you interested are able to score some great samples!

Also, I too have the expired BeFine products.  Now I know why the exfoliating cleanser smelled so bad!  I certainly hope that the resolution is fair for all, but it looks like isn't always the case.  Such a shame!  I joined in January &amp; I've really loved Birchbox so far!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh I forgot that they have the Mini LMT (set of 4) for $20 on their website.  Whitney at Jouer told me that...



> The full size LMT tube is Net Wt 1.7 fl. oz / 50ml
> And the Mini NET WT. 0.17 fl oz/5 ml (one tube is about a weeks worth of product and perfect for all your travel needs).  The set of four actually only comes in 1 shade (you would get 4 of the same shade in the set).
> 
> So that's always an option.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 19, 2012)

I got my samples from Whitney at Jouer as well, and she sent me multiple LMTs, a lip enhancer, 8 lipstick samples. 4 sheer lip tints, 3 cheek tints, 3 concealers, 2 perfectors and 4 cream eye shadows. I can literally do my entire face for a month with the samples they sent... I will be purchasing from them, not only for the fact that I LOVE almost everything they sent me, but because that is amazing customer service in my eyes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

Whitney was my girl too. I hope she googles herslelf. She is awesome.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait, the Befine products were expired?

The Befine products that were in the box sampler?


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 19, 2012)

> Wait, the Befine products were expired?
> 
> The Befine products that were in the box sampler?


 Yep - look at the side edge on the back of the moisturizer. The cleansers don't have expiration dates but several folks have reported that they smelled rancid/off when they used them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

No trading my Revolution Organics Freedom Glow blush sticks as I got two different ones! YAAAAY! I got the colors Blushed and Sunkissed. Blushed is FABULOUS! It just might be my fave makeup product of the year. Looks so beautiful on both my cheeks and lips. What a little multitasker! 





I'm so happy about getting two of these in different colors that I decided to keep my second account for the Gossip Girl box next month.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone for the info!  I had the BeFine sampler, and sure enough, mine expired in 2009 (I was wondering why the cleanser smelled rancid too!!!) I already sent an email to Birchbox and pretty much demanded my 100 points since they already extended that courtesy to more than a few people (they are going to have to give 100 points to everyone otherwise it will turn into a PR nightmare if people start complaining about unfair treatment!)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh and I found that my Befine products expired in 2010, thanks to this thread. Gonna send an email right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

I actually got several uses out of that tiny Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint sample. I did e-mail Jouer about samples and also received a reply from Whitney saying she would send me samples this week. Good marketing and customer service on their part.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 19, 2012)

I heard so many things about getting welcome boxes! I saw where someone said it only goes out to people with gift membership. Then I heard you get it if you don't feel out a profile. Well mine was not a gift and I filled my profile the day I got my sub. and still got a welcome box! So not sure why some get it and others don't!



> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also filled out the profile first thing and I'm not getting a welcome box. I have heard that "welcome boxes" are leftovers. Is this true?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard so many things about getting welcome boxes! I saw where someone said it only goes out to people with gift membership. Then I heard you get it if you don't feel out a profile. Well mine was not a gift and I filled my profile the day I got my sub. and still got a welcome box! So not sure why some get it and others don't!


 Mine was not a gift and I filled out my beauty profile immediately after joining and I still got a (horrible) welcome box my first month. I'm happy to say though I got a Vichy box after that one, two great boxes the next two months, lots of great discount codes, and lots of BB points. In the end BB is worth every penny, even with issues like the expired Befine stuff, as I have complete faith in them that they will do something to show they care about it and to make us feel a bit better. My only regret is missing out on the bonus points to go annual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( 

Birchbox please send me a bonus points offer so I will finally say yes to going annual! AHHHH! hahahaha. Maybe if I put it out there, out into the universe, it will happen. lmao.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, I think I am missunderstanding. Is it the Stila Smoky Eye shadow that is on the card? Those are just little rounds of shadow that has been stuck to the card, not stickers. You just use a brush/finger to sweep it up like you would a normal pan of shadow.


 I guess they are not stickers.  Sorry, I didn't open them yet.  I am going to have 1 of the ladies at Work try them and tell me what she thinks so I can do the review and get the Birchbox Points.  I can't use them.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 20, 2012)

I had the 2009 Befine products as well. I've emailed Birchbox.  This is only my second month with Birchbox.  I really hope they address this issue fairly and consistently.


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 20, 2012)

I also received the Befine Sampler pack, and like most others mine expired 7/2009. I emailed and we'll see what happens. I would be happy with a 100 Birchbox points, and I feel as if that would correct the mistake. Especially since otherwise, my box wasn't too amazing. Those were the products that I was looking most forward to trying. Darn...


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I went annual for my 2nd year. Not only did they give an extra 100 bonus points from the 110 you get for being annual. They also added an additional free box if I subscribed at a certain time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So if you're near the end you should be getting something like that.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

Come to think of it I'm nearing my 1-year anniversary with Birchbox. I subscribed to BB on May 24, 2011.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How did you request the samples? Did you just use the contact us tab on their site? Also, did you request tthe lip enhancer sample or did they just throw that in? Thanks!


 I just used the contact us tab. I told them what I was in MAC and asked what I was in their shade, and perhaps if they had any samples I could try. The lip enhancer was something they also threw in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I requested samples too &amp; never got a reply. I emailed them again tonight &amp; am hoping that they email me back. I'm literally in love with their lip glosses so if their tinted moisturizer pleases me half as much they would have me as a customer for life.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 20, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think it took maybe a week before I got a response.


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 20, 2012)

The Sample packets of the BeFine are $2 each on their website so the total value of the box of packets was $10.  Therefore, 100 bonus points is a valid trade for the expired samples.  I just hope they offer it to everyone!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my samples from Whitney at Jouer as well, and she sent me multiple LMTs, a lip enhancer, 8 lipstick samples. 4 sheer lip tints, 3 cheek tints, 3 concealers, 2 perfectors and 4 cream eye shadows. I can literally do my entire face for a month with the samples they sent... I will be purchasing from them, not only for the fact that I LOVE almost everything they sent me, but because that is amazing customer service in my eyes.


  I emailed them a week or so ago and never heard back.  Just emailed again.  Here's hoping I get Whitney!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

So how does one go about getting samples from Jouer directly? I don't see anything on the site about free samples.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sample packets of the BeFine are $2 each on their website so the total value of the box of packets was $10.  Therefore, 100 bonus points is a valid trade for the expired samples.  I just hope they offer it to everyone!


 Good to know! I haven't gotten anything but an automated response to my e-mail yet, but pretty much told them I expected to be given the same 100 points others have already received as compensation.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how does one go about getting samples from Jouer directly? I don't see anything on the site about free samples.


 I emailed using their contact form and just said I wanted to buy the tinted moisturizer but didn't know what color.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was Whitney!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  How long did it take for them to respond to your email?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take for them to respond to your email?


 For me it was maybe a day or two? I had samples in less than a week iirc.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

BTW - anyone get an email from Birchbox yet on the problems with the Befine samples?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW - anyone get an email from Birchbox yet on the problems with the Befine samples?


 Not a peep. They haven't replied to the email I sent them about it yet either. Nor has Befine.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW - anyone get an email from Birchbox yet on the problems with the Befine samples?


 Nada! Maybe I'll try and call...


----------



## mega789 (Apr 20, 2012)

OK I had to do it and called and am now getting that standard answer. (They are working on the issue and will let everyone know what they will be doing regarding the Befine samples and what kind of compensation everyone will receive.)

This was after I told her that I know some people are getting credits, but I didn't get any anyway, boohoo. They said they are working on their response and wil let us know by tomorrow.

I guess they didn't think all the packets were this way when they first started to issue the credits. So, what about people that have received credits? Are they going to get double compensation?

Anyway, done with my rant..It's just a stinking samples right!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was maybe a day or two? I had samples in less than a week iirc.


  Thanks!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 20, 2012)

I am leaving feedback for my April box and it is showing two entries for each review I am leaving and instead of giving me 10 pts it is giving 20.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Not complaining but I am sure it is a glitch of some sort.


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd even be ok with the Befine sampler snafu if they sent us a little something extra in the mail or in the next box.  Although the points compensation might end up being a cheaper solution for them. I just really don't think its ok for approximately half of my box to be something that I can't use. I mean a month or two expired is one thing, but we are talking about almost 3 years. Haha, if they don't offer me points, I should ask for the Revolution BB in Blush that I was coveting anyway




But I definitely don't think that they just cannot respond or make no corrections to the issue. That would completely change my opinion of Birchbox's quality and character. Although I'd still stay subscribed at least through May for the GG box


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

I had better get some compensation, since in box #23 the *only* item of any value was the box of Befine samples. If they blow me off, I'll be canceling immediately after the Gossip Girl boxes come out.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had better get some compensation, since in box #23 the *only* item of any value was the box of Befine samples. If they blow me off, I'll be canceling immediately after the Gossip Girl boxes come out.


 If they don't make it right with some sort of compensation I'm definitely canceling after the GG box. I washed my face with that putrid cleanser. It made me gag it was so gross. I thought it was a natural thing and was supposed to be that way. Yuck.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A few hours


  I emailed customer service directly as well so I hope I hear back.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have emailed BB, emailed Befine, and tweeted @BirchboxOps about the expired products and haven't heard anything from any source.  My guess is they are laying low until they come up with a solution to make everyone happy.  *I would also suggest that they address the issue before the weekend. * They know about it, and they know we know, so don't ignore us.  Letting this go over the weekend will not go over well with many customers, and it will allow them to stew over it.  I know it is probably taking some time to figure out what happened, how to compensate, etc, but I would really like to see BB send out an email or something today to let us know what is going on.   

I am kind of wondering what the possible compensation is going to be.  The Befine products were half of my box.  So I feel like with those essentially gone, I am left with a really bad box!  I would actually like to try the products so I wouldn't be upset if they sent replacements.  However, I think they screwed up if they are not going to compensate EVERYONE with points.  The way they handle this situation will really show me what kind of company they really are.  I am sorry if it will cost BB X amount of dollars to give everyone points because so many people got the Befine products, but maybe take a peek at what you are sending out before you send it out to thousands of people!  The more I write the more irritated I am getting, hahaha...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 20, 2012)

I still haven't heard anything back from them,but they probably got lots of emails yesterday!


----------



## jlvb (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, my first month and I get unusable products....not starting off on the right foot.  Hope next month is better.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree, they need to contact us, make an announcement, something! TODAY It should be their only priority/concern right now, if you ask me.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard so many things about getting welcome boxes! I saw where someone said it only goes out to people with gift membership. Then I heard you get it if you don't feel out a profile. Well mine was not a gift and I filled my profile the day I got my sub. and still got a welcome box! So not sure why some get it and others don't!
> 
> ...


 I'm with you on that. I'm waiting on a bonus points offer to go annual. I also agree my boxes have gotten better since the first welcome box. I don't think there is any reason some get one and others don't!


----------



## KaraMoore (Apr 20, 2012)

I emailed them yesterday as well and I still haven't heard anything back. I had not gotten around to using the products yet because I was waiting to do my blog post. Even MyGlam had a better CS turn around time than this. When I had missing products, they got back to me within a few hours and shipped out a replacement. If BB isn't going to directly answer emails then the least they could do would be to put out an apology on their page stating they are aware of the problem and are working on a resolution and will get back with everyone in a determined time frame. With no answer, it makes them seem like they don't care and are ok with sending out expired products. I loved my first box and most of the products in this one but am very disappointed that whoever is in charge of Quality Control let this slip by them. It's a shame.


----------



## eschwanda (Apr 20, 2012)

I also reached out to Jouer about samples and, like many others got a response by Whitney saying they would be more than happy to send out samples. I am going to write to Jouer customer service about how nice and professional she has been and just wanted to ask all of you who have also dealt with her to give positive praise to her as well. Hopefully her supervisor or whomever will see! I also wrote in to several other brands about samples and either got rude responses or was told "no," so I am happy with Jouer's customer service in the sense that they are willing to send samples out to their customers before they make a purchase. I will remember this when I make cosmetic purchases.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

Got an email response on one of my accounts just now ( I got befine samples in both of my boxes this month)

Thank you for bring this error to our attention. I can't apologize enough for the oversight and I'm so sorry our mistake occurred at your expense. 

We are informed of this situation and are actively working with our product manager and the brand to gather all the needed information. 

We take these matters seriously and apologize in advance. Rest assured we pride ourselves on always doing right by our customers. 

Will be in touch later today with an appropriate resolution. 

Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding. Please let me know if there is absolutely anything else I can do to help. 

Best,

Emily


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an email response on one of my accounts just now ( I got befine samples in both of my boxes this month)
> 
> ...


 I just got this email as well. Just so they know I'm not really being patient at this point. They better make this right fast!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I sent an email and they sent me a list back with colors to try, but no samples. I was disappointed since I've seen what others on here have gotten. This was a couple of weeks ago. I sent a new one last night, maybe someone will read it that will send some samples!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sample packets of the BeFine are $2 each on their website so the total value of the box of packets was $10.  Therefore, 100 bonus points is a valid trade for the expired samples.  I just hope they offer it to everyone!


 actually, if you add up the amount of product in the packets compared to the full sized products, it comes to about $15, not 10...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have emailed BB, emailed Befine, and tweeted @BirchboxOps about the expired products and haven't heard anything from any source.  My guess is they are laying low until they come up with a solution to make everyone happy.  *I would also suggest that they address the issue before the weekend. * They know about it, and they know we know, so don't ignore us.  Letting this go over the weekend will not go over well with many customers, and it will allow them to stew over it.  I know it is probably taking some time to figure out what happened, how to compensate, etc, but I would really like to see BB send out an email or something today to let us know what is going on.
> 
> I am kind of wondering what the possible compensation is going to be.  The Befine products were half of my box.  So I feel like with those essentially gone, I am left with a really bad box!  I would actually like to try the products so I wouldn't be upset if they sent replacements.  However, I think they screwed up if they are not going to compensate EVERYONE with points.  The way they handle this situation will really show me what kind of company they really are.  I am sorry if it will cost BB X amount of dollars to give everyone points because so many people got the Befine products, but maybe take a peek at what you are sending out before you send it out to thousands of people!  The more I write the more irritated I am getting, hahaha...


 really though, it's how they handle this problem that matters.  If they do it gracefully, I'll be happy to keep getting my Birchboxes every month.


----------



## KaraMoore (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an email response on one of my accounts just now ( I got befine samples in both of my boxes this month)
> 
> ...


 I just received this email as well so I assume it's an automated reply to anyone who emailed them about the issue. Here's hoping they compensate us correctly.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like Emily has been assigned to all of them and is busy copy pasting right now: 

Quote: Thank you for bring this error to our attention. I can't apologize enough for the oversight and I'm so sorry our mistake occurred at your expense. 

We are informed of this situation and are actively working with our product manager and the brand to gather all the needed information. 

We take these matters seriously and apologize in advance. Rest assured we pride ourselves on always doing right by our customers. 

Will be in touch later today with an appropriate resolution. 

Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding. Please let me know if there is absolutely anything else I can do to help. 

Best,

Emily

Not too happy with this response...as this was the second mistake in my box (my vapour lip gloss was mixing, but that has been resolved). Idk what you are doing birchbox, but you better announce it fast.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 20, 2012)

> I have emailed BB, emailed Befine, and tweeted @BirchboxOps about the expired products and haven't heard anything from any source.  My guess is they are laying low until they come up with a solution to make everyone happy.  *I would also suggest that they address the issue before the weekend. * They know about it, and they know we know, so don't ignore us.  Letting this go over the weekend will not go over well with many customers, and it will allow them to stew over it.  I know it is probably taking some time to figure out what happened, how to compensate, etc, but I would really like to see BB send out an email or something today to let us know what is going on.
> 
> I am kind of wondering what the possible compensation is going to be.  The Befine products were half of my box.  So I feel like with those essentially gone, I am left with a really bad box!  I would actually like to try the products so I wouldn't be upset if they sent replacements.  However, I think they screwed up if they are not going to compensate EVERYONE with points.  The way they handle this situation will really show me what kind of company they really are.  I am sorry if it will cost BB X amount of dollars to give everyone points because so many people got the Befine products, but maybe take a peek at what you are sending out before you send it out to thousands of people!  The more I write the more irritated I am getting, hahaha...


 I agree with you about it being half the box. It was the most expensive sample I got. I also agree that when they started awarding the points I don't think they realize that so many people were affected. Another point I agree with is that this needs to be dealt with before the weekend! I just got the email saying they will contact us today with a resolution. Guess we will see!


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this email as well. Just so they know I'm not really being patient at this point. They better make this right fast!


 And the fact that we *know* some people have been given 100 points already is going to cause them problems, should they decide not to compensate the rest of us equally.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that we *know* some people have been given 100 points already is going to cause them problems, should they decide not to compensate the rest of us equally.


 If I've noticed anything about birchbox, I can almost guarantee most of us will not receive that same compensation.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Emily has been assigned to all of them and is busy copy pasting right now:
> 
> Not too happy with this response...as this was the second mistake in my box (my vapour lip gloss was mixing, but that has been resolved). Idk what you are doing birchbox, but you better announce it fast.


 Received the same response too. Seems like they got tired of compensating subscribers with 100 pts :/


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Got an email response on one of my accounts just now ( I got befine samples in both of my boxes this month) ThankÂ you for bring this error to our attention. I can't apologize enough for the oversight and I'm so sorry our mistake occurred at your expense.Â  We are informed of this situation and are actively working with our product manager and the brand to gather all the needed information.Â  We take these matters seriously and apologize in advance. Rest assured we pride ourselves on always doing right by our customers.Â  Will be in touch later today with an appropriate resolution.Â  Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding. Please let me know if there is absolutely anything else I can do to help.Â  Best, Emily


 I just got the same email...from Ally. At the end of the day, none of this really matters. So why does it make me so frustrated, hahaha!??!?


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If I've noticed anything about birchbox, I can almost guarantee most of us will not receive that same compensation.


 If they don't, I'll be letting ALL my internet friends know about it, on every last one of the beauty boards I participate on.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 20, 2012)

I just checked my email and same response there too. I am just happy that they responded. Hopefully they get back to us soon!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 20, 2012)

> If I've noticed anything about birchbox, I can almost guarantee most of us will not receive that same compensation.Â


 That is going to make MANY subscribers angry!


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 20, 2012)

This is truly unfortunate that this happened and I feel for you all as I would be seriously disappointed and wanting it fixed. Perhaps Birchbox was giving out the 100 point compensation before they realized the magnitude of the situation, now seeing that this is affecting many more people than originally thought and have to determine a large scale approach for addressing/correcting this issue. They still need to provide notification of the expired products to those who received it and some type of "let's make this up to you" compensation. You all paid for these items and it shouldn't be ignored. I'm sure Birchbox will do something to make it up as I can't believe a company that has made such a name for itself would let this become a blemish on its reputation.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 20, 2012)

Honestly i'm not super worried. I'm sure they'll do something. I mean, it's embarrassing for them to have that happen too!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also reached out to Jouer about samples and, like many others got a response by Whitney saying they would be more than happy to send out samples. I am going to write to Jouer customer service about how nice and professional she has been and just wanted to ask all of you who have also dealt with her to give positive praise to her as well. Hopefully her supervisor or whomever will see! I also wrote in to several other brands about samples and either got rude responses or was told "no," so I am happy with Jouer's customer service in the sense that they are willing to send samples out to their customers before they make a purchase. I will remember this when I make cosmetic purchases.


  I got a response back from Whitney as well.  Very nice and professional.  I also am impressed that they will send out samples as I have had the same experience with other companies as well.  I have emailed companies that specifically work with BB to request a sample of something I really wanted to try that I didn't get in my box and was told they don't have samples.  Love Jouer!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree hahaha. Don't forget to include me Birchbox!!!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Birchbox please send me a bonus points offer so I will finally say yes to going annual! AHHHH! hahahaha. Maybe if I put it out there, out into the universe, it will happen. lmao.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

In my e-mail, just now:

Hi Denise,

Thank you for bring this error to our attention. I can't apologize enough for the oversight and I'm so sorry our mistake occurred at your expense. We are informed of this situation and are actively working with our product manager and the brand to gather all the needed information. 

We take these matters seriously and apologize in advance. Rest assured we pride ourselves on always doing right by our customers. 

Will be in touch later today with an appropriate resolution. 

Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding. Please let me know if there is absolutely anything else I can do to help. 

Best,

Emily

On Thu, Apr 19, 2012 at 4:30 PM, &lt;stillpooh&gt; wrote:
I am writing to inform you that the Befine moisturizer packets in my Welcome box expired as of July 2009. I was unaware of it until I read of others with the same issue on makeuptalk.com.  Now I understand why, on the one time I used it, I was sunburned in under an hour while just walking my dogs in the early morning. There isn't a date on the cleanser packets, but the one I tried was so empty/dried up that I had to peel it open and scrape what little product there was inside off the foil.    I have been told some clients are being given 100 points in compensation for this snafu. I would like to receive the same.   Respectfully,  Denise B.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 3 month 20% off coupon today plus I had 210 points saved up from reviews and from getting the wrong perfume in my box last month so i got
> 
> ...


 Tell me how you like the Jouer eyeliner! I was even going to get it in Mink but held off because I've never seen pictures of it anywhere. I REALLY want to try it out!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how you like the Jouer eyeliner! I was even going to get it in Mink but held off because I've never seen pictures of it anywhere. I REALLY want to try it out!


 will do! this is one of the few swatches i found of it on the internet and it just looked too gorgeous to pass up.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 20, 2012)

ugh I'm such a noob. can someone point me in the direction of the post (on this thread or another Birchbox thread) that showed how to review products/fill out surveys for Birchbox to earn points? I swear, I should've bookmarked that page when I read it a few days ago! haha thanks~


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 20, 2012)

If the "later today" "appropriate resolution" doesn't include 100 pts, I'm going to respond to the form email they sent me, asking for my credit.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 20, 2012)

That is seriously gorgeous. I am a big fan of copper and/or bronze colored eye make up and this looks really classy. Can't wait to hear your review. I just really, really hope it has some staying power! If so, I'll buy it in a heart beat!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> will do! this is one of the few swatches i found of it on the internet and it just looked too gorgeous to pass up.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> will do! this is one of the few swatches i found of it on the internet and it just looked too gorgeous to pass up.


 Wow! That is just such a beautiful color!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh I'm such a noob. can someone point me in the direction of the post (on this thread or another Birchbox thread) that showed how to review products/fill out surveys for Birchbox to earn points? I swear, I should've bookmarked that page when I read it a few days ago! haha thanks~


  Log into your Birchbox account and then click on Box.  Then click on each product listed in your box and then when that product page comes up there is a "Leave Feedback" tab.  Click on that.  Leave Feedback and submit.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an email response on one of my accounts just now ( I got befine samples in both of my boxes this month)
> 
> ...


 I got the exact same email from the exact same person


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the "later today" "appropriate resolution" doesn't include 100 pts, I'm going to respond to the form email they sent me, asking for my credit.


 I emailed them three days ago about this issue and just now got the same response as everyone else.  I would definitely be satisfied with 100 points, and I would end up spending more money in their store so it wouldn't hurt them much.  If they choose a different route, I will probably request to send my box back for a refund. The Befine packets were the main sample in my box. I ended up using my points to purchase the MicrodermaMitt, since nothing I received really interests me.  I'll be very disappointed if the solution is to send new Befine samples.  I'm not inclined to make any purchases from that company after this.  It certainly doesn't make BB look good, but the expiration date is barely visible, and there is nothing on the actual box that shows the expiration date.  It makes me wonder about the quality controls over at Befine.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got this response from Birchbox:

Dear Birchbox Customer,

It has come to our attention that a small number of the Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15 samples included in our April boxes may have passed their expiration dates. Please check the stamp on the outside of your packet of Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15. If your sample has expired, we advise you not to use the product, as the SPF is not guaranteed to be effective after the stated expiration date.

If you received an expired sample of the moisturizer, we would like to deposit 100 Birchbox Points in your account. Please complete this survery by April 27 to request the points award; your account will be updated by May 1.

We take pride in sending you high-quality products from great brands, typically their newest and best selling products. This situation is unacceptable and not representative of the Birchbox standard for product quality. We are working with Befine to determine the root cause of the error, and we deeply apologize for this experience.

All the best,

Hayley and Katia

Co-founders of Birchbox


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

Bravo, Birchbox! 




 I filled out the survey, and am very pleased with this course of action.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Bravo, Birchbox!
> 
> 
> 
> I filled out the survey, and am very pleased with this course of action.


 I filled mine out also! I am also very happy with this decision and I expected no less from a company like Birchbox!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 20, 2012)

I suppose this is an okay course of action, but what I really wanted was to try their products! I put some of the Befine stuff in my shopping cart ready to purchase, as soon as I am able to try their stuff. Bummer. And I don't think it was a "small number" of products either, as it seems that everybody on here who got those samples had ones that were expired.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats to all those folks who are going to get 200 bonus points out of this



once from calling and again from the survey they just sent.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

While I don't think it was a small number, I'm glad they took the time to think this through and respond in kind. Technically, this makes our box for the  month free, and I am thankful that they cared.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats to all those folks who are going to get 200 bonus points out of this
> 
> ...


 I doubt they'll be double awarding the points, I assume they will check accounts.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally got both my boxes. Besides all of my Befine Moisturizers being expired, I like everything. Of course I got the same box on both accounts. Even the same color of the Revolution Balm (Bronzed). I really wanted to try Blushed but I guess I cannot complain too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 20, 2012)

Honestly girls, POOR BIRCHBOX!

First off they did not _purposely_ send out a product that has gone past its expiration date. I guess it should have been checked, after hearing the complaints of the late shipment e-mails, they probably had no time to check because they were trying to get the boxes out to please everyone complaining about shipping not being done on exactly April 10th at 12:00am Second, the past almost 10 pages are posts of others who had expired products, they are ACTUAL humans behind the computers trying to answer every e-mail (not just about expired Befine), stop complaining that they didn't get back to you within 24 hours, they were probably flooded with emails! 

The first few people who e-mailed, they most likely believed it was just a small fluke, so they were happy to quickly award the points. But when the emails/calls came in masses I'm sure they were stunned and unsure _what__ to do _(and probably had to respond to a higher authority!). The whole debacle was decided within 3 days. I applaud those who notified BB but allowed them to take their time, but demanding is no way to treat customer service. After working in customer service, we love to please you especially if you're nice about it! But if you come at us attacking us its hard to put on a smile and just give in to what you want.

Good for Birchbox awarding all Befine receivers an addition 100 points for the trouble.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I think this survey is assuring that double points don't happen. If you've already gotten the 100 for compensation and reporting the issue, then I doubt you'll get it again for doing the survey. I feel like this is a great way to keep everyone on the same page.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly girls, POOR BIRCHBOX!
> 
> ...


 If I bought expired product at target/walmart/etc, I would expect nothing less than a refund. I expect the same from birchbox, they are a business after all. 

And its important to have quality checks in place, in any kind of business. You'd be grossed out if you saw 2 year old expired food on a shelf at a store, wouldn't you?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh I'm such a noob. can someone point me in the direction of the post (on this thread or another Birchbox thread) that showed how to review products/fill out surveys for Birchbox to earn points? I swear, I should've bookmarked that page when I read it a few days ago! haha thanks~


 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123112/tutorial-how-to-review-your-birchbox-for-points


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

Got the email, filling out the survey now.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 20, 2012)

THIS! I love BB &amp; they got on top of it once it was out but they are a company. Of course, I don't expect them to check every single thing they send out but maybe now they will pay closer attention. Now, do I think I need 100 points for my expired packets of moisturizer? No. But I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 20, 2012)

For those who are interested in purchasing the wonderstruck perfume, sephora has it with a gwp!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

I did not get a survey email for my account that they had already credited 100 points for the expired samples. Only on my second account.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 20, 2012)

Not complaining, just saying for those of you who were wondering.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not get a survey email for my account that they had already credited 100 points for the expired samples. Only on my second account.


 
I stand corrected!


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly girls, POOR BIRCHBOX!
> 
> ...


 Poor BB?  It's unfortunate that they had this oversight, but if you sell products that expire, then there needs to be quality controls in place.  How does a product sit on Befine's shelf for 3 YEARS and nobody notices?  That is completely unacceptable.  If I went to a restaurant and my lettuce was brown, I would certainly expect and demand a refund.  I do work in customer service, and although the nice customers are indeed a pleasure to deal with, that doesn't mean that I don't have to handle frustrated and even belligerent customers in the same manner.  In fact I would prefer that a customer suggests the solution that would make them happy.  It makes it easier for both ends, and I'm happy to accommodate them if the solution is reasonable.  I can imagine if they didn't offer the 100 points, they would have quite a few requests for full refunds.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm pleased with the 100 BB points. BB never disappoints. I'm saving up my points for my Bday gifts (to myself)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly girls, POOR BIRCHBOX!
> 
> ...


 It wasn't a small fluke. The moisturizer with SPF affected 14 of the 32 boxes sent out, that's almost HALF of the boxes sent out which probably means almost half  members received expired Befine products. Still all in all Birchbox is fantastic in how they handled the situation - it came to their attention yesterday and they rectified it within 36 hours. In Eco-Emi's case back in the October 2011 Eco-Emi boxes when the expired Sweet Riot chocolate came to her (Christina, owner) attention her reaction was "it's fine, eat it". She then sent out MORE expired chocolate in November!



> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Poor BB?  It's unfortunate that they had this oversight, but if you sell products that expire, then there needs to be quality controls in place.  How does a product sit on Befine's shelf for 3 YEARS and nobody notices?  That is completely unacceptable.  If I went to a restaurant and my lettuce was brown, I would certainly expect and demand a refund.  I do work in customer service, and although the nice customers are indeed a pleasure to deal with, that doesn't mean that I don't have to handle frustrated and even belligerent customers in the same manner.  In fact I would prefer that a customer suggests the solution that would make them happy.  It makes it easier for both ends, and I'm happy to accommodate them if the solution is reasonable.  I can imagine if they didn't offer the 100 points, they would have quite a few requests for full refunds.


 I have to agree that if they didn't offer the points there would have been mass complaints against Birchbox and their reputation would have been permanently damaged. Granted the fault primarily lies with Befine for telling Birchbox they're making fresh products for their members and in the end sending EXPIRED trash but Birchbox is still at fault for not having a quality check system in place at the packing warehouse to begin with.

It only takes a short amount of time to have several warehouse members just do random checks of products. If the person finds one expired item then at that point to get more workers to go through that particular company's items and check for more expired items. I don't know how Birchbox's warehouse does it but if it's similar to MyGlam then it's possible to check the items as the items come in with a small crew to double check for expiration dates and expired items.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THIS! I love BB &amp; they got on top of it once it was out but they are a company. Of course, I don't expect them to check every single thing they send out but maybe now they will pay closer attention. Now, do I think I need 100 points for my expired packets of moisturizer? No. But I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I *do* need 100 points, since in the crap 'Welcome' Box 23, it was the most expensive item. I didn't scream and yell, but I did politely make my expectations known in my e-mail to Birchbox. Since I am a new subscriber, if they had blown me off I'd have canceled my account and never looked back. I doubt I am alone in that.

Now I am feeling all warm and fuzzy towards them and will be spending their points and then some.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 20, 2012)

I've only received the "we're sorry" email, but not the one with the survey?? And I agree, that mistakes happen. Everyone who is up in arms over this needs to chill. There are much more important things in life than expired samples. They're fixing it, relax and move on.


----------



## iashleycouture (Apr 20, 2012)

I received the expired samples. It sucks because I was really looking forward to tying them. I did get the email, and I filled out the survey.


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think BB responded appropriately in this situation. I also think its great that they reached out to all subscribers who received the product to inform them. Honestly, if I didn't read this forum, I would have used the product and not noticed. In the future, I will definitely be checking the expiration dates on all my products. Personally, I can't wait to order with my points and I know that BB will definitely benefit financially from giving me these points as  a correction


----------



## shinylights (Apr 20, 2012)

Dumb question, I know they said not to use because the SPF wouldn't work or whatever, but if you were just using it as an in general moisturizer, would it be ok? Or just completely trash it?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

If there is an expiration date on it then trash it... as for the rest I'd be skeptical to try because it's highly likely the other products are also from 2009 and 2010.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

Anybody else not gotten the survey email yet?


----------



## shinylights (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, thank you. 

Wow just opened them to at least smell them. If that's how they should smell (or if expiration plays a part in the smell) glad it's expired and I can't use it, nasty.


----------



## shinylights (Apr 20, 2012)

Did everyone who received one get the same flavor/scent of the Pangea Organics lipgalm? The Egyptian fennel grapefruit and sweet orange?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope I get a Pangea product some time. I like the packaging.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Anybody else not gotten the survey email yet?


 My mom got the befine in her box and got the apology email but not the survey email. I suppose if she doesn't get it over the weekend she should call on Monday?


----------



## lindalou3 (Apr 20, 2012)

just an fyi - birchbox has some special codes hidden within their pinterest site:

bbnew40 - I believe you get 40 extra points if you buy $40 from the new products

bbestsellers50 - I believe you get 50 extra points if you buy $50 from their best sellers

bbhair30 - I believe you get 30 extra points if you buy $30 on hair products

bbnails25 - I believe you get 25 extra points if you buy $25 on nail polish

codes end monday 4/23


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 20, 2012)

> Anybody else not gotten the survey email yet?


 I haven't yet. I'm not too worried, if it doesn't show up by Monday I will email or call.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shinylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone who received one get the same flavor/scent of the Pangea Organics lipgalm? The Egyptian fennel grapefruit and sweet orange?


 That's the scent I got.  Fennel always reminds me of pizza...


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 20, 2012)

Gee, now I wish I had gotten the Befine in my box! 100 points for a few bad samples? I'd take that any day!


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gee, now I wish I had gotten the Befine in my box! 100 points for a few bad samples? I'd take that any day!


 Really? Even if you got a box like mine, where the only other stuff was a tiny bottle of hair oil and Juicy cologne and a couple of boob tapes? I was feeling ripped off* before* finding out the Befine samples were expired! 

Oh, I forgot the piece of cardboard with three Stila eye shadow samples on it. 






100 points basically reimburses me for a worthless box


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was that a welcome box? I think BB is awesome and I love it, but it seems like they do need to step up their welcome box game a teensy bit...


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a welcome box? I think BB is awesome and I love it, but it seems like they do need to step up their welcome box game a teensy bit...


 Yep. I have to say, it didn't make me feel very *welcome*!


----------



## obagi (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just an fyi - birchbox has some special codes hidden within their pinterest site:
> 
> ...


 Those coupon codes are not working.

Shopping Cart 
 Coupon code "bbestsellers50" is not valid.


----------



## Wida (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm...no email survey here either.  If I don't get one by Monday, I'll email them.  I do feel bad for Birchbox over this whole fiasco.  What a PR nightmare!  I bet they have a new quality control employee by the end of next week and it never happens again.

*edited for an error


----------



## mega789 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shinylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dumb question, I know they said not to use because the SPF wouldn't work or whatever, but if you were just using it as an in general moisturizer, would it be ok? Or just completely trash it?


 
I actually used mine before I knew about the expiration and thought it was a pretty decent moisturizer, however I did change my mind a bit after I came home from outdoor plant shopping and my face was red. Obviously the spf didn't work. As a moisturizer I actually like it though and had no adverse reactions or acne like I would typically get.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got burned too, but at first thought maybe SPF 15 wasn't enough! I didn't really think about how it should be *more* than enough for an early morning dog walk in April.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha! I've gotten worse boxes than that and got no points reimbursement.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got burned too, but at first thought maybe SPF 15 wasn't enough! I didn't really think about how it should be *more* than enough for an early morning dog walk in April.


 Was it on Monday though? haha, I see you are in maryland, the weather has been crazy this week!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got burned too, but at first thought maybe SPF 15 wasn't enough! I didn't really think about how it should be *more* than enough for an early morning dog walk in April.


 Funny I thought the exact same thing as you. Maybe the spf just isn't strong enough, but obviously that isn't the case. I use other products with low spf too and haven't turned red like that and that fast.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 20, 2012)

You know it's kinda funny that we are all going crazy over these expired samples, but we are actually lucky that they had an expiration date. Most sample don't even provide that info, and we may be using expired products more ofte than we realize. I have had expired samples more than I'd hate to admit.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know it's kinda funny that we are all going crazy over these expired samples, but we are actually lucky that they had an expiration date. Most sample don't even provide that info, and we may be using expired products more ofte than we realize. I have had expired samples more than I'd hate to admit.


 All SPF products are required by law to put expiration dates on their packaging.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> All SPF products are required by law to put expiration dates on their packaging.


 Well I meant in general the samples we get from various places, most of them don't have expiration dates. 

Also I just grabbed the first 2 spf samples I could find in my stash and it was Ole Henriken herbal day cream spf 15, and nope no expiration date. Also My Caudlie Vinoperfect with spf 15 has no expiration date.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 20, 2012)

I have two questions:

I would like to do my first purchase in the Birchbox Shop because I received the 20 % off for my 3-month anniversary.

1. I have a lot of hair, do you think is a good idea buy the twistband 12-pack? Do you try the twistband??

2. If I will buy a product with free shipping and the twistband, do you think that the shipping is going to be free?

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 20, 2012)

> Honestly girls, POOR BIRCHBOX!
> 
> First off they did not _purposely_ send out a product that has gone past its expiration date. I guess it should have been checked, after hearing the complaints of the late shipment e-mails, they probably had no time to check because they were trying to get the boxes out to please everyone complaining about shipping not being done on exactly April 10th at 12:00am Second, the past almost 10 pages are posts of others who had expired products, they are ACTUAL humans behind the computers trying to answer every e-mail (not just about expired Befine), stop complaining that they didn't get back to you within 24 hours, they were probably flooded with emails!
> 
> First of all, I'm really glad Birchbox is crediting those who are affected with the points - it's the right thing to do. Birchbox is a business- a business with a service that we PAY for. I think quality is one of the things we expect went we hand over our money to them each month. Although they most likely did not purposely send out expired samples, they were negligent in doing so. As for shipping, I think most people expect boxes to be shipped by the 10th because that was what was stated on the website when most of us joined. (I just noticed that the wording has been changed from by the 10th to around the 10th.)


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 20, 2012)

> I have two questions:
> 
> I would like to do my first purchase in the Birchbox Shop because I received the 20 % off for my 3-month anniversary.
> 
> ...


 I have seriously thick hair and have had no problems with the Twistbands. I really like them.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


 I have long and thick hair, and the Twistbands work great for me.  I actually just purchased the MicrodermaMitt from this month's boxes and a pack of Twistbands, and my shipping was free.  There are a lot of people selling similar hair ties on Etsy if you search for "elastic hair tie",


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have seriously thick hair and have had no problems with the Twistbands. I really like them.


 My twist band unraveled on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  not just un- knotted , but the material actually came undone.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 20, 2012)

I got pretty much that box last month &amp; loved it. I'm addicted to the hair oil &amp; traded a few people this month for their samples of it,  the Juicy cologne is gross though &amp; I tossed it after the first use, &amp; I really liked the Stila eye shadow too. I got a weeks worth of eye makeup out of it &amp; will probably buy those color combos with my points. One person's trash is another person's treasure. You should go over to the trade forum &amp; trade the things you didn't like. I just discovered it this month &amp; traded every single thing in my box (25) for all things I will love!



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay I got the survey email. I'm completely happy with the compensation offered by them. I'm still bummed that I can't try out the samples though. I really wish that there was a way to exchange them via the BeFine company for new ones because i really really wanted to try their products! I might email and ask them if I can.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if the law about expiration dates for SPF products depends on the country of origin, where the product was manufactured?


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is there a batch number anywhere? Sometimes the expiration dates aren't put on things but they're tied to the batch number so the company can avoid putting explicit dates on products.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 21, 2012)

your first question.  I have a lot of hair also, and I love my twistbands.  I have a lot of them.  I am a wash and let my hair dry naturally.  These have not put a bend in my hair unless i do a messy updo in my hair.  But even then my hair looks like it has waves in it.  

Your second question.  No you do not get free shipping on both items if only one has the free shipping. Each item has to have the free shipping stamp thinging on them.  

They are worth it in my eyes.  I have gone through so many different brands and types of hair bands out there.  I still have my first one of these which i got months ago.  



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone know on what date of The month BB charges credit cards?


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 21, 2012)

> Anyone know on what date of The month BB charges credit cards?


 My card is typically charged on the first of the month.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2012)

My account is typically charged between the 3rd and 4th for Birchbox.


----------



## snllama (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your first question.  I have a lot of hair also, and I love my twistbands.  I have a lot of them.  I am a wash and let my hair dry naturally.  These have not put a bend in my hair unless i do a messy updo in my hair.  But even then my hair looks like it has waves in it.
> 
> ...


 I dont think this is right. Because last month I ordered 3 products, two were considered not free shipping, but once I added my Tea Forte I got ALL of my shipping for free. So as long as you have one item that ships for free, your entire order will be shipped for free together.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think this is right. Because last month I ordered 3 products, two were considered not free shipping, but once I added my Tea Forte I got ALL of my shipping for free. So as long as you have one item that ships for free, your entire order will be shipped for free together.


 There are some instances where they require you to buy two other items before they do the free shipping (it seems to usually be small, light items like the Hollywood Fashion Tape), but, for the most part, yes, if you buy one free shipping item, your entire order ships for free.  I did precisely this a few weeks ago (not-free-shipping facial cleanser plus a free-shipping nail polish).  

(As a side note, I also bought a bunch of stuff including a nail polish, a facial oil in a glass bottle, and a couple other things late last year, and they didn't wrap anything in the box.  I was kind of shocked, especially since there were *two* glass bottles in there, although I didn't say anything to them about it because it didn't occur to me until just now to do so.  This time around, they *did* wrap stuff to protect from breakage).


----------



## meaganola (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just an fyi - birchbox has some special codes hidden within their pinterest site:
> 
> ...


 There is one more (copying and pasting because I'm lazy):

Get 25 bonus points when you spend $25 on lip care products in the Birchbox Shop! Code: BBLIPS25 Visit birch.ly/I7XIVD to show now!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your first question.  I have a lot of hair also, and I love my twistbands.  I have a lot of them.  I am a wash and let my hair dry naturally.  These have not put a bend in my hair unless i do a messy updo in my hair.  But even then my hair looks like it has waves in it.
> 
> ...


 As long as you have one item in your cart that says free shipping then your entire order ships for free. Every item does not have to say free shipping, just one.

Edited: Like meaganola said, if the item says it only has free shipping if one or more additional items are purchased then you have to have at least one other item in your order, but it can be another small item like tea, or Zoya, or it can be any other item you wish, including items that don't say free shipping on them.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a batch number anywhere? Sometimes the expiration dates aren't put on things but they're tied to the batch number so the company can avoid putting explicit dates on products.


 That is true, however I would think if it's a law, isn't it so that the consumer knows how old the product is. The batch number does nothing for us as a consumer cause we would use it without knowing if it is expired. One time I bought a Ren cream from ebay that ended up being rancid. I contacted Ren and told them the batch number and they still told me they didn't know when it was manufactured (now whether or not that is true I don't know). I personally think all creams we put on our skin should have an expiration dates and it needs to be visible. 

SleepyKat maybe it does depend on the country. I don't know, but I suppose I could research it.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is very odd the Ren didn't know if it was expired or not. I agree with you that the dates should just be on the bottles- I've had to call about batch numbers too and it's usually more of a hassle than it's worth.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 21, 2012)

I checked my Befine products and some had expiration dates but others only have a 4 or 5 digit code (can't remember)- I am assuming that it is a batch number but I can't find an expiration date for them. This is for the cleanser products... so what do you guys think? Smell test or toss?


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my Befine products and some had expiration dates but others only have a 4 or 5 digit code (can't remember)- I am assuming that it is a batch number but I can't find an expiration date for them. This is for the cleanser products... so what do you guys think? Smell test or toss?


 Only the moisturizer has SPF, and thus an expiration date. I'm tossing my cleanser too, though. The first packet I opened was so dried up, I had to peel the packet completely apart to scrape the contents out. And it was so abrasive my face felt like I'd taken a palm sander to it!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My twist band unraveled on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  not just un- knotted , but the material actually came undone.


 Mine too. I have had them as extras twice and they both did that. I cut a bit above the piece that started to unravel and burned the end of it.


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I got the survey email. I'm completely happy with the compensation offered by them. I'm still bummed that I can't try out the samples though. I really wish that there was a way to exchange them via the BeFine company for new ones because i really really wanted to try their products! I might email and ask them if I can.


 I was thinking this same thing! I really wanted to try their products too. Let me know if you get anywhere with emailing them


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my Befine products and some had expiration dates but others only have a 4 or 5 digit code (can't remember)- I am assuming that it is a batch number but I can't find an expiration date for them. This is for the cleanser products... so what do you guys think? Smell test or toss?


 I'd say smell test, personally. I used it once before I knew about the expiration date, and nothing bad happened at all. It smelled normally and seemed to work just fine. I used it a second time after I knew, and still no problems. If it smells fine and feels fine, it's probably okay. Just keep your eyes peeled for any irritation.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 21, 2012)

> There are some instances where they require you to buy two other items before they do the free shipping (it seems to usually be small, light items like the Hollywood Fashion Tape), but, for the most part, yes, if you buy one free shipping item, your entire order ships for free. Â I did precisely this a few weeks ago (not-free-shipping facial cleanser plus a free-shipping nail polish). Â  (As a side note, I also bought a bunch of stuff including a nail polish, a facial oil in a glass bottle, and a couple other things late last year, and they didn't wrap anything in the box. Â I was kind of shocked, especially since there were *two* glass bottles in there, although I didn't say anything to them about it because it didn't occur to me until just now to do so. Â This time around, they *did* wrap stuff to protect from breakage).


 Good to know... Ill be following BB on Pinterest Now. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 21, 2012)

What survey email??


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2012)

Will someone post a picture of their Befine item that has the expiration date please? I have someone asking me where to check on their SPF.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 21, 2012)

So, off the subject of Befine, this month I got a sample of that Marula oil.  I am obsessed, my skin just loves it, I am glowing.  My skin is dry and sensitive, and I look young and smooth and it seems to just take all the redness away.  However, there is no possible way I can ever justify spending 70 dollars on 50ml of oil--even if I had 700 points.  Has anyone ever used any other face oils?  Or used other oils on their face as a natural alternative?  It isn't something I am familiar with, I was wondering if I could moisturize with something like flax seed oil and get a similar (if not quite as good) benefit?


----------



## Wida (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't tried the Marula oil, but I have used pure Argan oil on my face and I love it!  Check out Shea Terra Organics website.  That's where I get my Argan oil (and their Green Coffee and Argan eye oil is AMAZING!).  They're reasonably priced and if I remember right, they have some type of a Marula oil too. 



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, off the subject of Befine, this month I got a sample of that Marula oil.  I am obsessed, my skin just loves it, I am glowing.  My skin is dry and sensitive, and I look young and smooth and it seems to just take all the redness away.  However, there is no possible way I can ever justify spending 70 dollars on 50ml of oil--even if I had 700 points.  Has anyone ever used any other face oils?  Or used other oils on their face as a natural alternative?  It isn't something I am familiar with, I was wondering if I could moisturize with something like flax seed oil and get a similar (if not quite as good) benefit?


----------



## akicowi (Apr 21, 2012)

I second the shea terra organics.  There's a coupon out there this month for 30% off til the 26th. it's apr2012


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have seriously thick hair and have had no problems with the Twistbands. I really like them.


 



> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have long and thick hair, and the Twistbands work great for me.  I actually just purchased the MicrodermaMitt from this month's boxes and a pack of Twistbands, and my shipping was free.  There are a lot of people selling similar hair ties on Etsy if you search for "elastic hair tie",


 



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My twist band unraveled on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  not just un- knotted , but the material actually came undone.


 



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your first question.  I have a lot of hair also, and I love my twistbands.  I have a lot of them.  I am a wash and let my hair dry naturally.  These have not put a bend in my hair unless i do a messy updo in my hair.  But even then my hair looks like it has waves in it.
> 
> ...


 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think this is right. Because last month I ordered 3 products, two were considered not free shipping, but once I added my Tea Forte I got ALL of my shipping for free. So as long as you have one item that ships for free, your entire order will be shipped for free together.


 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too. I have had them as extras twice and they both did that. I cut a bit above the piece that started to unravel and burned the end of it.


 Thank you very much!!!!!!!

You are wonderful ladies!!!

I got my free shipping!!!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the Marula oil, but I have used pure Argan oil on my face and I love it!  Check out Shea Terra Organics website.  That's where I get my Argan oil (and their Green Coffee and Argan eye oil is AMAZING!).  They're reasonably priced and if I remember right, they have some type of a Marula oil too.


 



> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I second the shea terra organics.  There's a coupon out there this month for 30% off til the 26th. it's apr2012


 Thanks ladies!  They do have Marula oil, and it's 18 dollars for 2 oz.  I might try the eye oil later if I like this stuff.  I do hate paying 7 dollars for shipping (spoiled rotten between BB and Amazon Super Saver!), so I bought a bar of soap to bring the 30% off up to over that.  For the principle of it.  I am so mental.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akicowi (Apr 21, 2012)

I got samples of other oils with my recent order. one was the argan.


----------



## Wida (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't like paying shipping either, but in Shea Terra's case, it's worth it.  My skin looks amazing and I've had bad skin my whole life.  I have loved every single item I've ever tried from them and there is more that I want.

*Edited to add: If you ever do decide to try the eye oil, they have a small sampler kit that has argan oil, argan and rose, and the green coffee and argan eye oil.  I couldn't bring myself to spend $38 for the eye oil when I didn't know if I liked it or not.  So, I ordered the sampler (still not cheap at $24), I got to try 3 oils and even though they are only .25 oz each, they last forever.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies!  They do have Marula oil, and it's 18 dollars for 2 oz.  I might try the eye oil later if I like this stuff.  I do hate paying 7 dollars for shipping (spoiled rotten between BB and Amazon Super Saver!), so I bought a bar of soap to bring the 30% off up to over that.  For the principle of it.  I am so mental.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha, I do the same thing. I HATE paying for shipping


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 21, 2012)

not bad at all, birchbox!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



*Item*

*Sku*

*Qty*

*Subtotal*

*willaâ„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer*

10500

1

$11.50

*OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne*

430

1

$56.00

*Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder*

HPLAV

1

$30.00

Subtotal

$97.50

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (6-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20)

-$19.50

600 reward points

-$60.00

*Grand Total*

*$18.00*


----------



## meaganola (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, off the subject of Befine, this month I got a sample of that Marula oil.  I am obsessed, my skin just loves it, I am glowing.  My skin is dry and sensitive, and I look young and smooth and it seems to just take all the redness away.  However, there is no possible way I can ever justify spending 70 dollars on 50ml of oil--even if I had 700 points.  Has anyone ever used any other face oils?  Or used other oils on their face as a natural alternative?  It isn't something I am familiar with, I was wondering if I could moisturize with something like flax seed oil and get a similar (if not quite as good) benefit?


 I've been using the Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse oil they have.  $30 for 50 ml, $46 for 100 ml.  There's a more-expensive version that has gold shimmer in it, which is actually how I ended up giving this stuff a shot:  I did a couple of 5ks on New Year's Eve and New Year's Day, and I wanted my skin to have a little more protection than moisturizer, so I slathered this stuff.  I felt like a disco ball due to the shimmer, but I loved what it did for my skin, so I got a 50 ml bottle of the non-shimmer stuff in January, and I still have about a quarter of it left since I only need a few drops per application (the down side is that I have a kitten who *loves* to lick it off my face and another kitten who loves to rub my face and get it all over his fur).  

I probably won't buy another bottle until October/November, though, because I think I can get away with using the various samples I've been getting from Birchbox and Sample Society over the spring/summer (I have three moisturizer samples at work, one in my backpack, and three at home, plus a good amount in each of two or three that I've actually purchased in full-size form, and that's just what I have now, nevermind what samples I'll get in the months to come).  I have a feeling that the Nuxe oil might be a little much for me during warmer weather.  On the other hand, my skin has been changing radically, so I might end up switching over to this stuff permanently.

(FIngers crossed that they send that Marula oil to me at some point in the next few months!  I think I could justify spending that much money on it since a bottle will last me for probably four or five months, but I need to try it before I spend the money on it.  And this is why I'm a Birchbox subscriber:  I'll spend money on expensive stuff if I know I like it, but I have to try it first.  I hate it when I'm told, "Oh, we don't do samples, but if it doesn't work for you, just bring it back!"  No, let's make sure I'm getting the right thing to begin with.)

In completely unrelated news, did anyone else notice that there is going to be a Birchbox exclusive Zoya nail polish trio?  I'm not big on pink polish, but I might have to make an exception for this set!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 21, 2012)

The expiration date on the Befine samples is along the edge. It can be hard to read. I was the lucky winner of some the 2009/07 samples. So disappointing. I'm travelling soon and was all set to pack these.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, off the subject of Befine, this month I got a sample of that Marula oil.  I am obsessed, my skin just loves it, I am glowing.  My skin is dry and sensitive, and I look young and smooth and it seems to just take all the redness away.  However, there is no possible way I can ever justify spending 70 dollars on 50ml of oil--even if I had 700 points.  Has anyone ever used any other face oils?  Or used other oils on their face as a natural alternative?  It isn't something I am familiar with, I was wondering if I could moisturize with something like flax seed oil and get a similar (if not quite as good) benefit?


 I sometimes use an organic extra virgin olive oil with good results.  I have very dry and sensitive skin and I use a prescription retinoid cream, which sometimes irritates my skin.  When this happens, I put a little olive oil on at night after cleansing, and just let it sit for a while, and then tissue off the excess before going to bed.  In the mornng my skin feels hydrated, smooth and looks a lot calmer. 

I havent tried the Argon oil the previous posters here mentioned, but I have heard good things about that too.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gee, now I wish I had gotten the Befine in my box! 100 points for a few bad samples? I'd take that any day!


 Me, too.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 21, 2012)

I couldn't get mine out of the trash






But it's stamped along the seam of the packet on the left side. It's hard to read- there are two ex. dates -2010 and 2009.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will someone post a picture of their Befine item that has the expiration date please? I have someone asking me where to check on their SPF.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 21, 2012)

is there anyone at all on this thread who got a Befine moisturizer that *wasn't* expired?  why were they saying _some_ people?


----------



## akicowi (Apr 21, 2012)

mine says exp 2010/02


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 22, 2012)

I have heard many people use pure coconut oil.  When I am taking off my makeup.  heavy makeup days I use a cleansing oil. That helps to balance out my skin and I look really nice after I use it.  



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the Marula oil, but I have used pure Argan oil on my face and I love it!  Check out Shea Terra Organics website.  That's where I get my Argan oil (and their Green Coffee and Argan eye oil is AMAZING!).  They're reasonably priced and if I remember right, they have some type of a Marula oil too.


----------



## AnnieXO (Apr 22, 2012)

UGH I used that BeFine moisturizer for a couple days until I found out about the expiration date. 2009, seriously?! Glad they are trying to rectify this by giving 100 points. They did the same for my defective Stila eyeliner a while back. Really glad my skin didn't have a bad reaction.
  Looking to trade my Zoya polish in Bevin from my April box... preferably for a lip product from the April boxes... Lipsurgence or Clark's Ultra Lip Tint.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 22, 2012)

> not bad at all, birchbox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just used my BB points on that Willa Moisturizer and the Revolution beauty balm in Blushed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope the Willa is good!


----------



## emeline (Apr 22, 2012)

The BB email said not to use the expired samples because the SPF isn't guaranteed to be effective, but will the product actually be harmful to your skin if used? I've been using this sample without realizing it was expired and I actually like it. I already apply SPF so is there danger in continuing to use this product?


----------



## kewhicker (Apr 22, 2012)

I doubt it will harm you-- they just can't promote your using it since it's expired.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just got my survey email about the samples so if anyone else hasn't gotten theirs it's probably coming soon.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

YES! I want them SO bad! Between the 10 bottles I bought off BB using my points and the 14 I ordered yesterday with the Zoya Earth Day promo going on I don't think I can justify any more polish this month.... butttt if there are limited quantities or something then I can make an exeption... or at least tell hubs they are. lol


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BB email said not to use the expired samples because the SPF isn't guaranteed to be effective, but will the product actually be harmful to your skin if used? I've been using this sample without realizing it was expired and I actually like it. I already apply SPF so is there danger in continuing to use this product?


 If you've been using it with no reactions, it's fine. I was in the beauty biz longer than you've been alive, and I have tons of samples. I've probably used my share of expired ones, and nothing ever happened.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 22, 2012)

14?! Is there a really good deal going on?!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! I want them SO bad! Between the 10 bottles I bought off BB using my points and the 14 I ordered yesterday with the Zoya Earth Day promo going on I don't think I can justify any more polish this month.... butttt if there are limited quantities or something then I can make an exeption... or at least tell hubs they are. lol


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 22, 2012)

Earth Day promo!



> Each year, ZOYA helps you get rid of old nail polish that may not be BIG5Free (Free of Toluene, Formaldehyde, Formaldehyde Resin, DBP, and Camphor) and replace your supply with brand new long-lasting, award winning, healthy ZOYA nail polish colors. Hereâ€™s all you need to do! 1.Â Â Â  Go to www.zoya.com, pick out the polishes you would like and add them to your cart. You must select at least 6 and no more than 24 bottles of polish (Salons accounts minimum 12 maximum 48 bottles). 2.Â Â Â  Apply the code: EARTHZOYA2012 3.Â Â Â  Your order value will be adjusted to reflect a 50% discount (we use these funds to properly dispose of the old nail polish). 4.Â Â Â  Review and SUBMIT your order!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 22, 2012)

I didn't receive anything from BeFine this month but I was shocked to find that my box wasn't even worth $10 :/

I LOVE the Zoya polish I got so I am not too upset but I didn't even get enough to cover the cost.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have heard many people use pure coconut oil.  When I am taking off my makeup.  heavy makeup days I use a cleansing oil. That helps to balance out my skin and I look really nice after I use it.


 Thanks everyone for their oil input!  If the Shea Organics marula oil I ordered is a bust, I might try that Nuixe oil--it's the next up in price and I have BB points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Meaganola (or anyone else)--do you run in the summer too?  I'm training for a half marathon and find that spring wind/sweat is just as harsh on me as winter wind!  My skin FREAKS OUT when I sweat, and when I sweat with SPF on it is a whole 'nother story.  I have a bottle of Dermalogica Super Sensitive Sunblock  that I hoard because I can't afford another bottle, it is reserved for long runs.  That's why I was so excited to discover this wild new world of oil.   I can't wait to be done with this student poverty nonsense, my $10 a month BB is my one real beauty splurge.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 22, 2012)

> YES! I want them SO bad! Between the 10 bottles I bought off BB using my points and the 14 I ordered yesterday with the Zoya Earth Day promo going on I don't think I can justify any more polish this month.... butttt if there are limited quantities or something then I can make an exeption... or at least tell hubs they are. lol


 What colors are those?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What colors are those?


  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/zoya-blogger-collection They are Kate, Coraline and Belle!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 14?! Is there a really good deal going on?!


 Zoya Earth Day Promo!! Each polish is $4 with a minimum purchase of 6 bottles. I purchased 14 because that was the number I needed to make it to free shipping... I hate paying for shipping.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Earth Day Promo!! Each polish is $4 with a minimum purchase of 6 bottles. I purchased 14 because that was the number I needed to make it to free shipping... I hate paying for shipping.


 Just used the promo, so excited! I only order 8 polishes though, i couldnt foce myself to get to 14(although i originally had like, 40 colors in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) this is the best promo ever though. I save $32!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Just used the promo, so excited! I only order 8 polishes though, i couldnt foce myself to get to 14(although i originally had like, 40 colors in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) this is the best promo ever though. I save $32!!!


 I ordered 8 too! I love that we got a free sugar scrub and a polish remover as free gifties. I even let my husband pick one for me bc they were so cheap (he picked Pippa so I'm going to do a yellow pedi when I get them).

And as they suggest, I am going to get rid of some of my more toxic polishes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 22, 2012)

ahh i want to place an order too now... you guys are such enablers!


----------



## snllama (Apr 22, 2012)

gah! I ordered 10! I couldn't help myself. But everyone realizes that once you get the polishes you need to send back polishes for them to recycle? I think its a great thing! Im going to send back all my old nail polishes that still have the big 3.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Now I want to buy too.



Does this end tonight then?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 22, 2012)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/21461202416/spring-into-urban-decays-summer-brights-nailing-it   could this be a look at potential May polish samples?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gah! I ordered 10! I couldn't help myself. But everyone realizes that once you get the polishes you need to send back polishes for them to recycle? I think its a great thing! Im going to send back all my old nail polishes that still have the big 3.


 Actually, you don't *have* to.  They even state that right on their site.  I know a lot of people donate their old polishes to women's shelters instead of sending them to Zoya.  (Towards the end of summer last year, I discovered the box of polishes I *meant* to send back but somehow completely forgot about, all packed up and ready to go out the door, but since it had been a few months since the offer ended, it seemed weird to send it back, so I didn't.  I'm not sure where it is at this point since there has been a lot of stuff-shifting activity in my apartment since then, including filling my spare room with a bunch of stuff that needs to eventually go to the dump because it's furniture-type stuff that a very sick kitty was incurably and terminally sick all over repeatedly for about three months.  There's no getting that stuff out of a futon mattress.)



> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone! Now I want to buy too.
> 
> ...


 Yes, 11:59pm Eastern time, if I recall correctly.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

That would be awesome!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is befine's response on the fiasco:

Quote: April 20, 2012   Dear Birchbox ( Be Fine Samples) Customer:   We deeply regret the serious error which was made in your April Beauty Box. The fault lies fully with Be Fine, LLC. We are extremely perplexed that this situation was allowed to occur in our shipment of Packettes to Birchbox . We are fully investigating the logistics of the error.   We are a company which is reliable and honorable. We are very proud of our relationship with Birchbox and the integrity of our unique Skin Care products. In an attempt to redress the situation, we have decided on the following remedy:   Should you wish to purchase full sized products from our web store, the code â€œhalfpriceâ€ will enable you to receive fifty percent (50%) off any one-time purchase. In addition, we will include a free trial sized Be Fine Night Cream with your order. Should you not wish to place an order, e-mail to us your name and address and we will send to you, a free trial sized tube of our Be Fine Night Cream.   Again, we are very discomfited by this awkward situation and apologize for any inconvenience or frustration. We hope you will find our offer satisfactory.   Most sincerely,   Bert R. Kempe   Bert R. Kempe   Director of Operations   Be Fine Skin Care   732-370-9050


So kudos to them too, thanks to both befine and birchbox for responding in a proper way, imo.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is befine's response on the fiasco:
> 
> So kudos to them too, thanks to both befine and birchbox for responding in a proper way, imo.


 Kudos to befine. And thanks for posting the code! I received the exfoliator in a previous box, and I LOVED it much more than any exfoliator I've used (goes from an exfoliator to a creamy cleanser, very cool concept). I'm on a makeup no-buy but revamping my entire skincare routine, and finally found the $25 to spend on it. For those who were turned off to BeFine by this snafu, I highly recommend giving them a chance if you can find it in your heart. I've been waiting for my St.Ives to run out... and it FINALLY has! (I like their Night Cream as well, but have seen it at Ulta in 2 different states on clearance for $10, so look there before paying full price!)


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not gonna lie, the ONLY reason I got 8(besides the fact that I coulda have chosen probably more then half of ALL the polishes they have(they are amazing) instead of 6, is because I wanted to try their nail polish remover and the sample only came if you got 8 or more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is befine's response on the fiasco:
> 
> So kudos to them too, thanks to both befine and birchbox for responding in a proper way, imo.


 Wow good for them, I'm actually really impressed with the way they handled that. Especially since they are letting us e-mail them for a free sample incase we don't want to buy(because I don't plan on purchasing anything from them). I'm not sure if I'm even going to request the free trail sample though. Should I?


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is befine's response on the fiasco:
> 
> So kudos to them too, thanks to both befine and birchbox for responding in a proper way, imo.


 I appreciate that Befine is offering a free sample out.I was really surprised when I received the email.  I believe that Birchbox and Befine have done a good job in responding to this problem!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow good for them, I'm actually really impressed with the way they handled that. Especially since they are letting us e-mail them for a free sample incase we don't want to buy(because I don't plan on purchasing anything from them). I'm not sure if I'm even going to request the free trail sample though. Should I?


 Its free! And as girls, we love free things... especially when they're beauty related 




 ..... or me who gets excited when Tide puts up a free laundry pod offer haha. I've received both the exfoliator and night creams in previous birchbox months and I've fallen in love with this company. Theres no harm in just sending them your address, if you still dont want to purchase, you got yourself a travel sized night cream perfect for vacations!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe that Birchbox and Befine have done a good job in responding to this problem!


 
I have to agree. When Eco-Emi sent out expired CHOCOLATE - a FOOD item - back in October 2011, both Eco-Emi AND Sweet Riot kept insisting the chocolate was still safe. I'm sorry but dumping old products onto unsuspecting members is low and shady. Thankfully what had happened with shipping that October was the reason I cancelled my subscription so I didn't get the expired food item in the December box. Again, from my understanding Eco-Emi made light of the situation instead of compensating members for it. This is why I don't recommend Eco-Emi to people because she WILL send out expired products and then blow it off. Birchbox on the other hand, along with Befine, had initially within the first 36 hours of being notified contacted members about the problem, offered a solution and then followed up on it again with the email from Befine who took full responsibility for the problem. Fantastic customer service from both companies.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 22, 2012)

I did not receive that email yet but I will be emailing them asking for the night cream sample.


----------



## snllama (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to befine. And thanks for posting the code! I received the exfoliator in a previous box, and I LOVED it much more than any exfoliator I've used (goes from an exfoliator to a creamy cleanser, very cool concept). I'm on a makeup no-buy but revamping my entire skincare routine, and finally found the $25 to spend on it. For those who were turned off to BeFine by this snafu, I highly recommend giving them a chance if you can find it in your heart. I've been waiting for my St.Ives to run out... and it FINALLY has! (I like their Night Cream as well, but have seen it at Ulta in 2 different states on clearance for $10, so look there before paying full price!)


 Same here! I loved that stuff and I just received a teensy packet of it and have always been thinking about it. I decided to order the trave set they have on sale, a few trial packs of the pore reducer, and a full-size exfoliator. 

I think it is great that they took the full blame. I respect them as a company even more. It takes a lot to own up to your mistakes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 22, 2012)

I didn't get the email, either


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the email, either


 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not receive that email yet but I will be emailing them asking for the night cream sample.


 I emailed them, on wednesday I believe. They didn't send it out to everyone.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/21461202416/spring-into-urban-decays-summer-brights-nailing-it   could this be a look at potential May polish samples?


  Lol I saw that too! I wouldn't mind


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2012)

Could someone please tell me all the Zoya colors that came in this month's boxes?


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm very impressed with how both companies handled the situation.  I will probably end up spending money in the BB store and taking advantage of the 50% off with Befine.  Errors get made, but I'm always happy to support companies that take responsibility and go above and beyond to make things right with their customers.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, could someone tell me the Befine 50% code...I can't find it in the thread :/ Thanks!


----------



## astokes (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, could someone tell me the Befine 50% code...I can't find it in the thread :/ Thanks!


 
The code is "halfprice"


----------



## astokes (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone please tell me all the Zoya colors that came in this month's boxes?


 They were from the TRUE Spring Collection. I know that Bevin, Farrah, and Lotus were received but I'm not sure about the others. (Cho, Skylar, Tru)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! If anyone can confirm that Bevin, Lotus, and Farrah were the only colors in the boxes, thanks in advance!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



They were from the TRUE Spring Collection. I know that Bevin, Farrah, and Lotus were received but I'm not sure about the others. (Cho, Skylar, Tru)





> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

n/m their site confused me!

I still am waiting for them to credit my account the points promised in the survey. I know it said a date, but I can't remember now.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They were from the TRUE Spring Collection. I know that Bevin, Farrah, and Lotus were received but I'm not sure about the others. (Cho, Skylar, Tru)


 were they mini? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> were they mini? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, mini sizes in Birchboxes


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> n/m their site confused me!
> 
> I still am waiting for them to credit my account the points promised in the survey. I know it said a date, but I can't remember now.


 I believe it said by May 1st


----------



## randerso (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought all the items in your bag had to be free shipping eligible to ship free, but apparently not. Thank you BB for the awesome deal!



stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

Shade Lionfish 1 $20.00



willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash

1 $11.00

Subtotal $31.00

Discount (3-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3months20 ) -$6.20

Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate )$0.00



 200 reward points- $20.00

*Grand Total **$4.80*


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 23, 2012)

> I thought all the items in your bag had to be free shipping eligible to ship free, but apparently not. Thank you BB for the awesome deal!
> 
> stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner Shade Lionfish 1Â  $20.00
> 
> ...


 AH, What a great deal! Last time I bought from them I got a Zoya nailpolish, The Balm concealer, and a salve for only $2.80 w/ free shipping.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 23, 2012)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/21650063189/omfg-dior-and-ojon-spotted-in-mays-gossip-girl   hello, Dior.  I'm thinking it's probably the BB cream...


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 23, 2012)

Well it looks promising so hopefully it is. I'm thinking that after the lousy April boxes &amp; the expiration fiasco, they should go out of their way to make a good box. The shu uemera was the only good thing to me &amp; this was my first box. I'm new so underwhelming so far.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought the MicrodermaMitt with my points since I didn't get in in my box and WOW!  I just used it you can literally see the dead skin rolling right off your body.  So gross, but my skin is glowing.  This last box was rather disappointing, but finding an amazing product like this always makes BB worth it.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 24, 2012)

My 100 BeFine points are now showing up on my account. That means I have 400 points now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya Blogger collection ( FO FREE) here I come!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 100 BeFine points are now showing up on my account. That means I have 400 points now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya Blogger collection ( FO FREE) here I come!


 I just got my 100 points too.  i have no idea what to spend it on.  i'll wait until may when the gossip girl box comes out...


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 24, 2012)

I got my 100 points as well.  I am bummed that I didn't wait for it to show up when I spent the 500 points I already had a couple days ago.  It's a mental thing with me.  When I hit 500 points I *have* to spend it.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 24, 2012)

at 485 points! Waiting until my bday (in July) to spend. OMG, can't wait.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm currently at 779 points and hoping that another box collection like the Just Because box comes along soon.  I love getting little groupings of things like that.  I guess that's why I like Birchbox so much:  I get a little collection of products *every* month.  

But!  Points.  I had decided to save them until Thanksgiving-ish (I had originally estimated that I would have about 850 by then, but then a coworker signed up, and then there were six items to review instead of four or five in the March and April boxes, and then the BeFine debacle happened, and then I made a couple of purchases, and voila!  Almost there already!  And now my November estimate is revised to at least 1100) since that's when they start expiring (and I have Thanksgiving Issues, so a little spree would be a nice thing to have to look forward to), and I am finding myself keeping an eye out for additional point opportunities (although I haven't found any to take advantage of yet) so I have even more for a really fantastic shopping-with-points spree later this year.  I will continue to keep an eye on the new additions in general and new nail polishes in particular because I'm really hoping for more Deborah Lippmann.  If the new summer duo/multichromes show up, those are instasplurges for me!

ETA:  The more points I have, the easier I find it to save my points for later.  I don't know why it's less tempting to "spend" $70 worth of points than $10.  I wish it worked this way with my savings account!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm disappointed in myself, I was planning on saving my points until I had 1000, but I was dying to try the Revolution beauty balm, so I spent them on that and the Willa moisturizer.  Sigh.  Worth it though, love the revolution!


----------



## TinaMarina (Apr 25, 2012)

I tried out the microdermamitt face mitt and at first I wasn't sure about it because it felt really rough. After using it a few times it does make my face feel softer. I'll keep using it and see if there is any improvement in my skin.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 25, 2012)

I just now used my points and my 3 month anniversary 20% off coupon to order Laura Geller Baked Blush n Brighten in Roseberry and Zoya polish in Bevin. Before discount and points: $37.50. After discount and points: $0.00, free shipping even. Yay for Birchbox!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 25, 2012)

Got mine too!
I am waiting for another annual upgrade offer and anniversary code to spend my 400 points.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out the microdermamitt face mitt and at first I wasn't sure about it because it felt really rough. After using it a few times it does make my face feel softer. I'll keep using it and see if there is any improvement in my skin.


 So long does the face mitt last?


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 25, 2012)

And how do you use the Face Mitt? I know for the body one you are supposed to steam for a while and then use it dry - are there similar instructions for the face mitt?


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know what concealers on the site are the best? not so much undereye circles, but blemishes?

I want to try to save my points (320 so far! and it's my 2nd month!!!) to get Wonderstruck and a really good concealer, but i don't know which.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 25, 2012)

I like the balm's time balm.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So long does the face mitt last?


 They suggest you replace them every three months.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And how do you use the Face Mitt? I know for the body one you are supposed to steam for a while and then use it dry - are there similar instructions for the face mitt?


 
"Use once a week if you have sensitive skin, and up to three times a week otherwise. Wet the mitt in your sink, and use it to massage your damp skin using circular motions. Be careful not to rub too hard. Rinse with lukewarm water."

I'm wondering if there's much difference between the face and body mitt.  I'd assume the face mitt is less rough, but I tried the body one lightly on my face and it seemed all right.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 25, 2012)

As soon as I hear about the Gossip Girl birchbox I activated my second account. Well this morning I recieved an email saying my April birchbox has shipped! So I called and I guess I re-activates my account early enough to get an April box. But it's so late in the month pretty sure I won't get it until May.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as I hear about the Gossip Girl birchbox I activated my second account. Well this morning
> I recieved an email saying my April birchbox has shipped! So I called and I guess
> ...


 when did you reactivate it? I'm wondering b/c I reactivated mine in hopes of starting BB again in May and not April. I reactivated it on the 20th after a CS rep confirmed that I would not get an April box if I reactivated it then.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 25, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And how do you use the Face Mitt? I know for the body one you are supposed to steam for a while and then use it dry - are there similar instructions for the face mitt?
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> when did you reactivate it? I'm wondering b/c I reactivated mine in hopes of starting BB again in May and not April. I reactivated it on the 20th after a CS rep confirmed that I would not get an April box if I reactivated it then.


 April 11th &amp; this morning I received a tracking # saying they are shipping my April box.

Which is pretty much useless since it is at the end of the month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 26, 2012)

I gifted myself a 6 month from points in my main account on an already active account and I'm getting a welcome box too. Which is weird cause I'm still active on it. I really hope I get a gg box too.


----------



## Kittables (Apr 26, 2012)

I was really disappointed about the BeFine sample being expired. That was the one thing I was hoping I'd get, too... well, besides nail polish and I didn't actually wind up getting

that. I can't complain, otherwise. I think the hair oil sounds really nice. Has anyone used it? Thoughts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was my first box (I got #23) and it wasn't bad at all. At least I get

the 100 points to compensate for expired products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also loving that we can review everything in our boxes for points. Pretty cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Even this box felt full compared to myglam. I'm actually pretty impressed by far.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really disappointed about the BeFine sample being expired. That was the one thing I was hoping I'd get, too... well, besides nail polish and I didn't actually wind up getting
> 
> ...


 I used the hair oil this morning and it smelled really good! I don't know if it did much, I used a repairing treatment in the shower before and then blew out my hair. I don't know if the softness was from the treatment or the oil


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm currently at 779 points and hoping that another box collection like the Just Because box comes along soon.  I love getting little groupings of things like that.  I guess that's why I like Birchbox so much:  I get a little collection of products *every* month.
> 
> ...


 Ya i'm currently at 855. Im hoping to save enough for the clarisonic mia! but there's soooo many other things I want so I can get 8 different things or 1 thing. Ah! decisions decisions...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 26, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 Have you tried the Dr. Jart? I like it! It's in the $30 Sephora summer SPF set..


----------



## astokes (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Dr. Jart? I like it! It's in the $30 Sephora summer SPF set..


 I have the Dr. Jart Premium. (the one in the bronze pump) I like it a lot. I haven't tried the one in the blue squeeze tube though. It evens out my skin tone. I'm half Japanese though so I'm not sure how well it matches non-asian skin tones since it only comes in one color.  I recommend it! : )


----------



## page5 (Apr 26, 2012)

Who else received the Pangea products?

I was rather unimpressed with them as a whole. I read great things about Pangea products but the only one I liked a little was the eye cream. The lip balm was too waxy - I have at least five other lip balms I like better. The scrub smelled bad, I mean really, really bad - like it was rotten. I was applying it all over my face and neck and holding my breath and then I had to hop in the shower to get it off because the smell was soooo bad. The good thing about sampling is that I now know I don't like Pangea's expensive products so I will save $ by not making the mistake of buying them in the future


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else received the Pangea products?
> 
> I was rather unimpressed with them as a whole. I read great things about Pangea products but the only one I liked a little was the eye cream. The lip balm was too waxy - I have at least five other lip balms I like better. The scrub smelled bad, I mean really, really bad - like it was rotten. I was applying it all over my face and neck and holding my breath and then I had to hop in the shower to get it off because the smell was soooo bad. The good thing about sampling is that I now know I don't like Pangea's expensive products so I will save $ by not making the mistake of buying them in the future


 I got the balm and the two foil samples (I think it was a scrub and moisturizer).  The lip balm has fennel in it, which reminds me of pizza, so I'm not sure I'll use it.  Like you said, it's very waxy and doesn't even compare to my favorite lip balms. The products just seemed average to me. I'd considered purchasing from them in the past but will probably not bother now.


----------



## Janamaste (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else received the Pangea products?
> 
> I was rather unimpressed with them as a whole. I read great things about Pangea products but the only one I liked a little was the eye cream. The lip balm was too waxy - I have at least five other lip balms I like better. The scrub smelled bad, I mean really, really bad - like it was rotten. I was applying it all over my face and neck and holding my breath and then I had to hop in the shower to get it off because the smell was soooo bad. The good thing about sampling is that I now know I don't like Pangea's expensive products so I will save $ by not making the mistake of buying them in the future


 I, sadly, didn't receive the Pangea products with this go-around. I have received their scrub in the past, and a facial cream. I really enjoyed them and recently cashed in my points for a discovery kit of Pangea's that is tuned to my skin type. So far, I really like the results. 

If I had never received the original samples from BB, I never would've spent the money.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else received the Pangea products?
> 
> I was rather unimpressed with them as a whole. I read great things about Pangea products but the only one I liked a little was the eye cream. The lip balm was too waxy - I have at least five other lip balms I like better. The scrub smelled bad, I mean really, really bad - like it was rotten. I was applying it all over my face and neck and holding my breath and then I had to hop in the shower to get it off because the smell was soooo bad. The good thing about sampling is that I now know I don't like Pangea's expensive products so I will save $ by not making the mistake of buying them in the future


 I've gotten Pangea items in the past. I really like the lip balm..I use it at night.  I got a mask I think, but really didn't use it. I wasn't thrilled with the consistency and it wasn't for my skin type. It's in my box of might-try-but-probably-won't samples.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone e-mailed Befine yet to receive their sample of the night moisturizer?


----------



## zoemarie876 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone e-mailed Befine yet to receive their sample of the night moisturizer?


 I didn't get an email in the first place. But I have gotten the points promised by BB


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 26, 2012)

> Has anyone e-mailed Befine yet to receive their sample of the night moisturizer?


 I haven't yet - I am trying to decide if I want to use the 50% off deal or just get the sample.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get an email in the first place. But I have gotten the points promised by BB


 you have to contact them to get the email.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone e-mailed Befine yet to receive their sample of the night moisturizer?


 I contacted them through their website. I have not received anything, no email and nothing in the mail. I will post if I ever do hear from them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone e-mailed Befine yet to receive their sample of the night moisturizer?


 No, and I'm not going to. I'm still grumpy cause I wanted to use that cleanser, and I've already tried their night cream lol. I already paid for my birchbox, I don't want to pay for things from their site either. I'm not mad, I guess, I just don't care to spend any money on befine.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I'm not going to. I'm still grumpy cause I wanted to use that cleanser, and I've already tried their night cream lol. I already paid for my birchbox, I don't want to pay for things from their site either. I'm not mad, I guess, I just don't care to spend any money on befine.


 This.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I'm not going to. I'm still grumpy cause I wanted to use that cleanser, and I've already tried their night cream lol. I already paid for my birchbox, I don't want to pay for things from their site either. I'm not mad, I guess, I just don't care to spend any money on befine.


 With the 100 points for the Befine samples, you all got your April BBs free.  My box was just so-so and it cost me $10.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> With the 100 points for the Befine samples, you all got your April BBs free.  My box was just so-so and it cost me $10.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 100 points isn't 10 dollars though, so while yes, technically it was free, it's only free if I want something out of the bb store. (Of course I do, but that is besides the point, and I don't mind paying fo rmy bb, but I don't wnat to pay for befine products on top of it because of their mistake, mostly because they are charging ridiculous amounts for shipping.)


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 27, 2012)

100 points plus the offer from Befine is a great resolution from both companies.  Neither was obligated to do anything (though they'd have had a bit of a PR issue if they hadn't done something).  Since you can use points for gift subscriptions to yourself (or upgrades to annual), that 100 points is basically equivalent to a free future box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 100 points plus the offer from Befine is a great resolution from both companies.  Neither was obligated to do anything (though they'd have had a bit of a PR issue if they hadn't done something).  Since you can use points for gift subscriptions to yourself (or upgrades to annual), that 100 points is basically equivalent to a free future box.


 Like I said, I'm not mad, but I don't intend to use the offer from Befine.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I'm not going to. I'm still grumpy cause I wanted to use that cleanser, and I've already tried their night cream lol. I already paid for my birchbox, I don't want to pay for things from their site either. I'm not mad, I guess, I just don't care to spend any money on befine.


 I completely understand. It's like when I was really looking forward to my revolution balm and they said sorry for messing up your 13th box so we'll give you credit. Which is great! but the value of the balm was more then the credit!!! so I still have to put out a good amount of money for it. Also if it wasn't for trading. I wouldn't have been able to try the detergent and the hand salve!

Paulina from customer care..did say she sent me a little something which hopefully makes up for  being unable to reship me the proper box. Please please please I hope it's the balm.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah exactly. I'm also still kind of upset because they said they would send me the vapour lip gloss that was supposed to be in my box and wasn't, but I haven't received it yet, and this was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2012)

While 100 points is a good deal, if a person was really excited to try the Befine products, it's still a bummer.

They should have given members a choice - either 100 points or a pack of fresh Befine samples.  I personally would have preferred replacement samples, and it still would have given them some extra exposure to the people who chose the samples.  A free night cream with purchase doesn't do much for me. Sorry, Befine, but that offer isn't that generous unless it's being offered WITHOUT having to spend money.  The whole idea of services like Birchbox for some of us is to try these things before we spend money on them and find out they don't work for us. The points are great, but I don't think they always make up for a missing/broken product, especially if you were really excited for that product (like so many were with the Tarte, etc).


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While 100 points is a good deal, if a person was really excited to try the Befine products, it's still a bummer.
> 
> They should have given members a choice - either 100 points or a pack of fresh Befine samples.  I personally would have preferred replacement samples, and it still would have given them some extra exposure to the people who chose the samples.  A free night cream with purchase doesn't do much for me. Sorry, Befine, but that offer isn't that generous unless it's being offered WITHOUT having to spend money.  The whole idea of services like Birchbox for some of us is to try these things before we spend money on them and find out they don't work for us. The points are great, but I don't think they always make up for a missing/broken product, especially if you were really excited for that product (like so many were with the Tarte, etc).


 I could be totally wrong (I didn't get the email, I just saw it!), but I think you can get the night cream even without purchasing - you just have to send them your information. ...let me scroll up and double check....

Yup!



> Should you not wish to place an order, e-mail to us your name and address and we will send to you, a free trial sized tube of our Be Fine Night Cream.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While 100 points is a good deal, if a person was really excited to try the Befine products, it's still a bummer.
> 
> They should have given members a choice - either 100 points or a pack of fresh Befine samples.  I personally would have preferred replacement samples, and it still would have given them some extra exposure to the people who chose the samples.  A free night cream with purchase doesn't do much for me. Sorry, Befine, but that offer isn't that generous unless it's being offered WITHOUT having to spend money.  The whole idea of services like Birchbox for some of us is to try these things before we spend money on them and find out they don't work for us. The points are great, but I don't think they always make up for a missing/broken product, especially if you were really excited for that product (like so many were with the Tarte, etc).


 I agree! I was totally bummed about not trying the samples, as I already had my eye on purchasing them while waiting to receive the samples from BB. I ultimately decided that if they won't give us fresh samples, and because of the whole debacle, I won't give them my business. Who's to say that they don't have expired products too, if they are sending out expired samples? Not worth the trouble to me.


----------



## Lindzluv (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so sad!! I used my points to get the Revolution Beauty Balm in "Sunkissed" last week and today I was so happy to see it arrived!  I opened the package only to find the Harvey Prince Perfume inside instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How could those two get confused??? I email BB, really hope they respond soon so we can take care of this.  Ahhhhh!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 27, 2012)

I received my Jouer samples today.  I got 2 lipglosses and 4 packets of the moisture tint and a tiny container of the lip enhancer.  I am sold on their lipgloss.  It may be all I buy from now on.  Their lip enhancer is very comparable to by Terry Baume De Rose and it is 1/4 of the price.  LOVE JOUER!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Jouer samples today.  I got 2 lipglosses and 4 packets of the moisture tint and a tiny container of the lip enhancer.  I am sold on their lipgloss.  It may be all I buy from now on.  Their lip enhancer is very comparable to by Terry Baume De Rose and it is 1/4 of the price.  LOVE JOUER!!!


 How do you like the moisture tint? I am going to purchase the one in golden. I really liked it and was surprised the consistency is more of a foundation than a tinted moisturizer, yet it makes your face dewy. A + ! I wear it over the Murad Skin Perfecting Primer and my face stays dewy all day without being oily. I didnt get any lip glosses with my samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I have the Jouer lipgloss from BB and I dont like it much. I will keep it cuz I paid 8.00 for it but I dont ever wear it.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the moisture tint? I am going to purchase the one in golden. I really liked it and was surprised the consistency is more of a foundation than a tinted moisturizer, yet it makes your face dewy. A + ! I wear it over the Murad Skin Perfecting Primer and my face stays dewy all day without being oily. I didnt get any lip glosses with my samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I have the Jouer lipgloss from BB and I dont like it much. I will keep it cuz I paid 8.00 for it but I dont ever wear it.


 Aw, sorry you paid for but didn't like their gloss.  Was it the color or the gloss itself?  I am not totally in love with the colors they sent me but the consistency is great!  I have only tried the moisture tint once.  I got it in Pearl in my BB but it was way too light and my face broke out really bad.  I was also using Vichy moisturizer underneath so that could have been what broke me out.  I am going to try it again.  The sent samples in Glow and Golden so we will see.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Jouer samples today.  I got 2 lipglosses and 4 packets of the moisture tint and a tiny container of the lip enhancer.  I am sold on their lipgloss.  It may be all I buy from now on.  Their lip enhancer is very comparable to by Terry Baume De Rose and it is 1/4 of the price.  LOVE JOUER!!!


 They never replied to my e-mail :/ were you expecting the samples? Did they respond or just send them?


----------



## GinaM (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They never replied to my e-mail :/ were you expecting the samples? Did they respond or just send them?


  The didn't reply to my first one.  I went through their site and then emailed their CS directly.  I sent 3 emails altogether.  Keep trying!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The didn't reply to my first one.  I went through their site and then emailed their CS directly.  I sent 3 emails altogether.  Keep trying!!


 Thanks Gina, I sent an e-mail to their customer service address.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have been saving up my points &amp; in May I will also be graduating from college.

I want to give myself a gift &amp; will be cashing in all my points.

Which one do you gals recommend on getting:

Laura Geller Baked 'n' Blush in Apricot Berry or theBalm blush in Cabana Boy?

Thank you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 27, 2012)

I saw they're gonna have befine on haute look next week. I really wanna buy something but I can't help but to be worried about expiration dates....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## astokes (Apr 27, 2012)

Yay! Whitney from Jouer is sending me samples too! They have amazing customer service.


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

I didnt get the Befine samples but I took advantage of the 50% and they sent me the befine night cream sample too. I just got the products today.

The only thing Im not happy about is I looked for the date on the SPF moisturizer that was in a travel size kit I ordered and there is a sticker placed ontop of the packaging and underneath you can see that they scratched off whatever date was on the actual packaging. Scratched really good, but I can tell there were numbers below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The date on top is 10/12, so either way I barely get a few months before it expires? 

I'm so emotionally drained that I havent gotten a chance to really even think about it, but it just seems off. Ill have to email them and get an answer.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get the Befine samples but I took advantage of the 50% and they sent me the befine night cream sample too. I just got the products today.
> 
> ...


 that ridiculous.  you would think they would try to redeem themselves by sending you good products, but then they just try to scam you again?  i didn't even want to take them up on the night cream offer because i figured it wouldn't be right somehow.  i'm sorry i was right.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aftereight (Apr 28, 2012)

So I never received the amika hair mask. I e-mailed CS and they said they were sending me one. Fast forward to a week later, I e-mailed them again asking when I would receive it and they said they were all out and gave me 100 points.

While I'm very grateful that they gave me 100 points to make up for their mistake, I would have rather had the mask and I'm disappointed that they said they were sending one and just never bothered.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I never received the amika hair mask. I e-mailed CS and they said they were sending me one. Fast forward to a week later, I e-mailed them again asking when I would receive it and they said they were all out and gave me 100 points.
> 
> While I'm very grateful that they gave me 100 points to make up for their mistake, I would have rather had the mask and I'm disappointed that they said they were sending one and just never bothered.


 Ughhh I've been waiting 2 weeks and haven't received my vapour, the only thing in my box that I would use since the befine had to be tossed...I'm going to be pissed if they just offer me some points for it.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get the Befine samples but I took advantage of the 50% and they sent me the befine night cream sample too. I just got the products today.
> 
> ...


 
Oh no! Now that worries me as I placed a decent sized order with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They don't seem to respond to their emails either and I just hope they aren't like going out of business or to something of that affect and just selling old product. Did you get a shipping confirmation from them and did it arrive USPS?

and honestly you should at least have an expiration of 1 year, especially since you are buying direct. This is ridiculous! Are you going to complain?


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 28, 2012)

Along those same lines, I got a sachet of the Lavera Mango Milk hair treatment as a gift at Christmas. I really liked it, so I recently bought a bunch of them directly from Lavera. (I could have bought the full size but I like having the sachets to use as gifts and for travel). They were purchased at the very end of March, and they all have expiration dates of 08/2012. I wrote to customer service to see if I could exchange them for product with a later expiration date and never received a reply. I can get 3 treatments out of each sachet, so those 10 packets would last me far beyond August. I am very put off by their lousy customer service. (And if anyone wants to try it before August, i have them listed on my trade thread - I would hate to have them go to waste.)


----------



## mega789 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Along those same lines, I got a sachet of the Lavera Mango Milk hair treatment as a gift at Christmas. I really liked it, so I recently bought a bunch of them directly from Lavera. (I could have bought the full size but I like having the sachets to use as gifts and for travel). They were purchased at the very end of March, and they all have expiration dates of 08/2012. I wrote to customer service to see if I could exchange them for product with a later expiration date and never received a reply. I can get 3 treatments out of each sachet, so those 10 packets would last me far beyond August. I am very put off by their lousy customer service. (And if anyone wants to try it before August, i have them listed on my trade thread - I would hate to have them go to waste.)


 I have been dying to try the Lavera Mango treatments. I'll pm you with my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Along those same lines, I got a sachet of the Lavera Mango Milk hair treatment as a gift at Christmas. I really liked it, so I recently bought a bunch of them directly from Lavera. (I could have bought the full size but I like having the sachets to use as gifts and for travel). They were purchased at the very end of March, and they all have expiration dates of 08/2012. I wrote to customer service to see if I could exchange them for product with a later expiration date and never received a reply. I can get 3 treatments out of each sachet, so those 10 packets would last me far beyond August. I am very put off by their lousy customer service. (And if anyone wants to try it before August, i have them listed on my trade thread - I would hate to have them go to waste.)


 While I agree that that sucks they didn't answer your email, five months to use a sample, which is what it is, isn't so bad. Even if you won't use it all, you know?


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that that sucks they didn't answer your email, five months to use a sample, which is what it is, isn't so bad. Even if you won't use it all, you know?


 While I definitely agree with what you're saying, at the same time, she did purchase them...so it's not like they were free. I guess the company maybe doesn't expect people to buy so many at once? Still, when you're spending money on a product, you'd hate for it to go to waste.


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah Id say if  you are spending money, even if it is a satchet or small sample size, it should have at least a year. 

But that being said, the mango treatment should last 6mos beyond the expiration date at least (if kept unopen) since its not an SPF product or anything like that.


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 28, 2012)

It may not be the case with these particular products, but it may be that certain products don't HAVE a full year shelf life, even from a brand new batch, especially if the product doesn't contain preservatives.


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

here you can see the scratches. And right on top of it was the expiration sticker.

sorry the file is big, i took it directly from the memory card.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 28, 2012)

What a shady company. I dont want to hear anything about them anymore. I hope I dont get any more befine samples in any of my subscription boxes. I wouldn't know if its ok to use it or not!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't like that AT ALL!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! That is SUPER SHADY, BeFine. Don't think I'll purchase from them ever ever ever


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder if they are recycling old packing? Which would befine (AH) if they disclosed to the consumer.


----------



## akicowi (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe they have a ton of expired product and that's why they're giving out so many samples. Usually a company would only wants to give out one sample of each product.... we got several packets!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 28, 2012)

That just doesn't make any sense to me. They had to have known it would hurt their reputation, and that someone would catch it



> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they have a ton of expired product and that's why they're giving out so many samples. Usually a company would only wants to give out one sample of each product.... we got several packets!


----------



## Souly (Apr 28, 2012)

Not cool befine


----------



## mega789 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the UPS tip!

I can't believe how that tube was scratched off. Don't they know we are now going to be looking for the date and that makes it way too obvious? That's just wrong! I bought Befine products from TJ Maxx before that weren't even close to expiration and they don't have any newer product? You should communicate this to Birchbox too. Just so they know how Befine ended up making up to us BB customers. I think BB may be interested...


----------



## mega789 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they are recycling old packing? Which would befine (AH) if they disclosed to the consumer.


 Hopefully this is the case! I do know that since their products are pretty natural, they wouldn't last too long past expiration. I had a slightly expired gentle cleanser before, and the mint started to smell rancid. So, if the product smells fine, hopefully it is.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 28, 2012)

Yikes! I would send it back for a refund or another product. It's unfortunate because either way it ends up being a hassle for you. I enjoy their night cream I received as a sample from Beauty Army, but this is disappointing.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't like that AT ALL!


----------



## akicowi (Apr 28, 2012)

But then they try to pull off sending customers stuff with scratched off expirations!



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That just doesn't make any sense to me. They had to have known it would hurt their reputation, and that someone would catch it


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is so shady! I'm actually sorry that my hunch was right. I wondered why they were selling their stuff on Amazon for so cheap...a full size exfoliating cleanser for $8? Something's not right here...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That is so shady! I'm actually sorry that my hunch was right. I wondered why they were selling their stuff on Amazon for so cheap...a full size exfoliating cleanser for $8? Something's not right here...


 That scares me.  not even a little a whole lot.


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

It's on amazing for $8!? I bought the full-size for 12 with that coupon, plus the cost of shipping. 

But realize that the amazon seller may not be Befine. It's probably a random whole seller.

I don't see a return policy of their website...gah. I want to return the entire thing. Im not happy. If I choose in the future to try the exfoliating cleanser Ill get it from amazon.

And good suggestion emailing bb. Ill get right on it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

This whole thing really bums me out, because Befine is a company that I was really interested in. Even after the sample disappointment, I was going to buy that brown sugar scrub and the warming mask...but I'm not going to purchase anything from a company that shady!

You know, I'm sure they could even sell somof the old products that don't contain SPF if they were just honest about it. "Here, these are expired products, buy them for a deep discount" - I'm sure there'd be people willing to buy them, as scratch and dent type stores do that all the time.  But scratching off a date and adding a new one is just not okay!


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 29, 2012)

This is my April Box:





(L -&gt; R):

*Atelier Cologne* Orange Sanguine sample (~1mL)

*MicrodermaMitt* Body Mitt (1 Mitt, Full-Size) - I have not tried this yet as I normally use body gloves for exfoliation in the shower. I'll take this on the road with me and use it as my 'away' shower exfoliator

*Pur Minerals* 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer in Light (0.3 oz / 10g)

*Erno Laszio* Active pHelityl Soap Sample (~1in x 1.5in x 0.5in size)

*Juice Beauty* Blemish Clearing Oil-free Moisturizer (0.17 oz / 5mL)

Overall I'm stoked for the Tinted Moisturizer and Juice Beauty Moisturizer, and I'm on the fence until I try that Body Mitt. It feels *really* rough but I'm hoping it softens up in the shower.


----------



## doodlebug (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else received the Pangea products?
> 
> I was rather unimpressed with them as a whole. I read great things about Pangea products but the only one I liked a little was the eye cream. The lip balm was too waxy - I have at least five other lip balms I like better. The scrub smelled bad, I mean really, really bad - like it was rotten. I was applying it all over my face and neck and holding my breath and then I had to hop in the shower to get it off because the smell was soooo bad. The good thing about sampling is that I now know I don't like Pangea's expensive products so I will save $ by not making the mistake of buying them in the future


 I think we had opposite opinions! I loved the scrub and the lip balm, but not the eye cream so much. I like how the lip balm had such a large diameter, it made it somewhat of a novelty to use. I know the scrub smells pretty gross, but for uber sensitive skin like mine it is the only exfoliator I've found that doesn't leave my skin red and irritated! In fact, my face felt baby soft after I used it. With my extra 100 points from the expired Befine sample, I ordered a full size scrub through Birchbox for just $2.



Gotta love those BB points!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's on amazing for $8!? I bought the full-size for 12 with that coupon, plus the cost of shipping.
> 
> ...


 I always check Amazon before I purchase anything from another place. They usually have it cheaper about 75% of the time....and since I have Prime, I get the 2 day shipping for free.


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This whole thing really bums me out, because Befine is a company that I was really interested in. Even after the sample disappointment, I was going to buy that brown sugar scrub and the warming mask...but I'm not going to purchase anything from a company that shady!
> 
> You know, I'm sure they could even sell somof the old products that don't contain SPF if they were just honest about it. "Here, these are expired products, buy them for a deep discount" - I'm sure there'd be people willing to buy them, as scratch and dent type stores do that all the time.  But scratching off a date and adding a new one is just not okay!


 I agree completely!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 29, 2012)

On a different topic, but the same in a way.  For everyone that has sensitive skin and exfoliators.  I use one called Cure.  You can find it on amazon as well.  a little goes a long way.  it does not have any scrubbing things in it.  It is a gel type formula.  It does exfoliate and moisturize my skin all at ones.  There is another brand as well, dont remember the name but I get it off an asian website. If you want to know that brand I can let you know, just email me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I always check Amazon before I purchase anything from another place. They usually have it cheaper about 75% of the time....and since I have Prime, I get the 2 day shipping for free.


 Amazon is almost always cheaper on mass market/drugstore beauty items.  But for upscale beauty their prices are usually MSRP or much higher. I find ebay much better overall on high end beauty.  I'm also an Amazon prime member, so I always check there first and I do a LOT of my shopping with them. But I have seldom found good deals on the upscale beauty brands.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of a cheaper version of the Microderm Mitt? Either face or body?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of a cheaper version of the Microderm Mitt? Either face or body?


 Yes! Off hand I don't recall the name of it BUT as Walmart or Target (and I'm sorry but I don't recall which) they sell exfoliating body gloves. Cost: I want to say under $6 but it's not for the face, it's for the body. I use to buy the gloves to use with my bath gel instead of a loofah but the down side was keeping the gloves clean because if you don't wash the gloves out and let dry properly it can get germy.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is almost always cheaper on mass market/drugstore beauty items.  But for upscale beauty their prices are usually MSRP or much higher. I find ebay much better overall on high end beauty.  I'm also an Amazon prime member, so I always check there first and I do a LOT of my shopping with them. But I have seldom found good deals on the upscale beauty brands.


 I agree with you for sure! Amazon can be a rip off for the upscale stuff and yes even ebay can be at times, but usually I find better deals on ebay. However be careful, as I have gotten rancid products on more than one occasion when buying high end stuff on ebay.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Off hand I don't recall the name of it BUT as Walmart or Target (and I'm sorry but I don't recall which) they sell exfoliating body gloves. Cost: I want to say under $6 but it's not for the face, it's for the body. I use to buy the gloves to use with my bath gel instead of a loofah but the down side was keeping the gloves clean because if you don't wash the gloves out and let dry properly it can get germy.


 Thanks!!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wasn't sure whether I should put this on here or May but I have a link to sign up for Birchbox I'm not going to use so PM me if anyone needs one! Gave away both links!!!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 30, 2012)

Ulta has the gloves also.  



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of a cheaper version of the Microderm Mitt? Either face or body?


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree about the germy thing.  I had a roommate that she has some and our shower smelled really bad.  I was so happy when they went away, the gloves not my roommate lol.  I put a string through my and a hook in my shower just to make sure they dry out fully.  I wash mine about once a month just to make sure.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Off hand I don't recall the name of it BUT as Walmart or Target (and I'm sorry but I don't recall which) they sell exfoliating body gloves. Cost: I want to say under $6 but it's not for the face, it's for the body. I use to buy the gloves to use with my bath gel instead of a loofah but the down side was keeping the gloves clean because if you don't wash the gloves out and let dry properly it can get germy.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

I have the dollar store exfoliating gloves, and while I wash them out each time I use them, I also drop them into an antibacterial solution once a week, while I'm cleaning my brushes. So far, so good!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Welp, birchbox, you are really screwing up this time. I never received my vapour lip gloss which was the main item in my April box, and they said they'd send me one. 2 weeks later, it never showed up, so I emailed, here is the response? 

Quote: Thank you so much for being in touch and I can't apologize enough for the delay! I wanted to be sure on our quantities before emailing you. Unfortunately, we were short shipped the Vapour gloss and discovered late last week that we will no longer have any products for reshipment - I am so sorry! 
Due to all of the issue this month, your May Birchbox will arrive compliments of Birchbox and you will not be charged for this delivery. Please enjoy next month's product selections on us!  


So were you just going to leave me hanging? If I didn't bring it up again, you wouldn't resolve it at all? And thanks for the free box, but I have an annual account so you couldn't even take the 2 seconds to pull up my profile and check? Yeah, not happy. My biggest customer service pet peeve is making promises you can't follow through on, if you can't do it, say no and come up with a viable alternative. I emailed long before "late last week", like the day I got my box long before. My two main samples this month were useless or missing. What does that leave me with? Orofluido (don't use hair oil, or any hair products), tea (like it, but it's an extra), and enough dirt scrub to use on only my legs twice, and it was supposed to be a body scrub! 

If I didn't have an annual sub, I would unsubscribe. 

And the gift sub I was going to get for my mom? Yeah, she is getting beauty army instead.


----------



## Souly (Apr 30, 2012)

Ooooh, that would make me mad too!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, birchbox, you are really screwing up this time. I never received my vapour lip gloss which was the main item in my April box, and they said they'd send me one. 2 weeks later, it never showed up, so I emailed, here is the response?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that BB is getting too big too fast. One of the main business rules is have systems/operations/processes in place to be able to handle your growth. Doesn't look like they have been doing that. And with 2 back to back curated boxes (TeenVogue and GossipGirl), and the influx of new subscribers created by them, they are dropping the ball a lot lately. I hope they get it together sooner rather than later, there is a lot of beauty box competition out there, and ppl wont feel bad switching over if they hear about this kind of crap for too long. Myself included.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got a shipping notice for the Zoya set.  I had forgotten that I ordered them on Friday when I ordered a gift subscription for a friend, so I almost surprised myself.  Oops -- early senior moment!  In any case, I'm looking forward to them.  The colors are fun.


----------



## BeckyBee (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey everyone! (I'm new here, this was my third Birchbox)

Anyway, Hautelook will be selling Befine sometime this week... How much you bet the products will be expired?


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that BB is getting too big too fast. One of the main business rules is have systems/operations/processes in place to be able to handle your growth. Doesn't look like they have been doing that. And with 2 back to back curated boxes (TeenVogue and GossipGirl), and the influx of new subscribers created by them, they are dropping the ball a lot lately. I hope they get it together sooner rather than later, there is a lot of beauty box competition out there, and ppl wont feel bad switching over if they hear about this kind of crap for too long. Myself included.


 Exactly...I am still very upset that they sent me the wrong box and they cant replace it. let alone they said they sent me something to hopefully make up for it. Instead they sent me a shower gel that I had a reaction last time from a previous box! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a shipping notice for the Zoya set.  I had forgotten that I ordered them on Friday when I ordered a gift subscription for a friend, so I almost surprised myself.  Oops -- early senior moment!  In any case, I'm looking forward to them.  The colors are fun.


 I really want Belle, but Im not interested in the other colors. You'll have to take photos of how they look!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2012)

If anyone else had the BeFine exfoliating scrub on their April box when it was supposed to be a cleanser, hurry hurry hurry before reviews close for the month and review that cleanser!  I originally did feedback the scrub since that was what was showing and noted that I had the cleanser, not the scrub.  I just went in to my April box to explain how to do feedback, and they now have the cleanser, and I was able to do feedback for it.  I ended up getting 170 points from this month's box alone between the reviews and the expired sunscreen.

(And as a side note, I recall someone commenting that they were getting double points for reviews on some things.  On my points history I a few places where I see things like this:

627 $60.00
+10 Thanks for the feedback on MicrodermaMittÂ® Face Mitt 4/14/12 12:20 AM
627 $60.00
+10 Thanks for the feedback on MicrodermaMittÂ® Face Mitt 4/14/12 12:20 AM
617 $60.00
+10 Thanks for the feedback on Zoya TRUE Spring Collection 4/14/12 12:18 AM
617 $60.00
+10 Thanks for the feedback on Zoya TRUE Spring Collection 4/14/12 12:18 AM
Alas, if you look at the column on the far left, that's the running total.  No double points there.  The database just duplicated the line.)


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sorry if I missed something but how are you girls getting Jouer samples?


----------



## astokes (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed something but how are you girls getting Jouer samples?


 Email their customer service directly on their website and request them. It may take more than one try. I'm getting my samples this week. : )

Here is part of the reply I got:



> Anything that's a cream or a liquid I would be able to create a sample of- including our: Perfectors, Concealers, Lipsticks, Cheek Tints, Highlighters, Sheer Bronzing Tint, SPF 15 Lip Sheersâ€¦etc.
> Just let me know if there are any other shades/products you would like to try out.
> 
> Thanks Alexandra.  I hope you have a lovely weekend and I look forward to connecting with you soon.
> ...


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 30, 2012)

I"m not sure if this was covered or not, but I read somewhere that Befine emailed all the Birchboxers that got expired products. Is this true? because I never received an email from them. I'm not mad or anything, I just want to know if I was passed over for some reason.

Thanks ladies! And thanks to everyone who figured out that the products were expired and alerted Birchbox! I am so impressed with BBs response!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Email their customer service directly on their website and request them. It may take more than one try. I'm getting my samples this week. : ) Here is part of the reply I got:


 What did you guys ask? I don't want to e-mail them and just be like 'samples? I want some.' lol


----------



## astokes (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What did you guys ask? I don't want to e-mail them and just be like 'samples? I want some.' lol


 Haha I know what you mean, : )

I said I wasn't sure which shades would be right for me.  Just be polite I suppose. The woman who responded to me was very sweet.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What did you guys ask? I don't want to e-mail them and just be like 'samples? I want some.' lol


 I just told them that I wasn't sure which shade of LMT I needed and would like samples.  They emailed me back for my address.  They sent me LMT samples, 2 lip glosses and a little tube of their lip enhancer.....which was very nice!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I said that I had received their lip gloss in my BB &amp; loved it &amp; that I heard on MUT that you could request swatches of the LMT so you could buy the best color for you.

I got my package today &amp; received 6 packets of LMT in 3 different colors (2 of each of the color that I thought I was in between), 3 swatches of concealer, 3 swatches of perfector, a small tube of lip enhancer, &amp; a small lip gloss (the same size that came in BB) in peony.

The only thing is that the concealer &amp; perfector are SUPER dark. It doesn't look like even the lightest one would work for me. I can't complain though because 1) I got exactly what I asked for plus way more 2) It was completely free &amp; 3) How awesome is a company that sends out samples to potential customers?? I'm pretty sure I could find out what concealer &amp; perfector colors I would use just by using the LMT so I'm more than happy.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Haha I know what you mean, : ) I said I wasn't sure which shades would be right for me.Â  Just be polite I suppose. The woman who responded to me was very sweet.





> I just told them that I wasn't sure which shade of LMT I needed and would like samples.Â  They emailed me back for my address.Â  They sent me LMT samples, 2 lip glosses and a little tube of their lip enhancer.....which was very nice!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome, thank you guys. I'm going to go through their website tomorrow and pick out something I have been wanting to try. I do love their lip stuff they sent out in BB. I already bought a full size.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Update: Befine has still not replied to email that I sent to them a few days ago. So I decided to FWD my email to Birchbox.


----------



## mega789 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update: Befine has still not replied to email that I sent to them a few days ago. So I decided to FWD my email to Birchbox.


 
Same here and I don't even know if my order was shipped. I hope Birchbox helps you out somehow. Good luck!


----------



## GinaM (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is so shady!!!!  You should email that to BB and to Befine.


----------



## GinaM (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone else had the BeFine exfoliating scrub on their April box when it was supposed to be a cleanser, hurry hurry hurry before reviews close for the month and review that cleanser!  I originally did feedback the scrub since that was what was showing and noted that I had the cleanser, not the scrub.  I just went in to my April box to explain how to do feedback, and they now have the cleanser, and I was able to do feedback for it.  I ended up getting 170 points from this month's box alone between the reviews and the expired sunscreen.
> 
> ...


  Mine is doubling to total as well not just the individual lines.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 1, 2012)

Has anyone else not been credited for the expired Befine samples?  I emailed customer service but I'm just curious.


----------



## tameloy (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else received the Pangea products?
> 
> I was rather unimpressed with them as a whole. I read great things about Pangea products but the only one I liked a little was the eye cream. The lip balm was too waxy - I have at least five other lip balms I like better. The scrub smelled bad, I mean really, really bad - like it was rotten. I was applying it all over my face and neck and holding my breath and then I had to hop in the shower to get it off because the smell was soooo bad. The good thing about sampling is that I now know I don't like Pangea's expensive products so I will save $ by not making the mistake of buying them in the future


 I'm glad someone else noticed that besides me. While the scrub worked really well for my skin...the smell was AWFUL. I was literally coughing after I put it on and had to wash it off pretty quickly. I had to throw away the rest of the packet which was sad because it did work well. I do love the lip balm though.


----------



## Pancua (May 1, 2012)

I didnt realize until very late that my April BB didnt arrive and now they are all out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But they are going to credit my account so that my May one is free. Sad for me, I was really looking forward to my April box.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 1, 2012)

Just a note for those who like Zoya polishes, Ulta is having a "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" sale on the polishes.


----------



## randerso (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone else noticed that besides me. While the scrub worked really well for my skin...the smell was AWFUL. I was literally coughing after I put it on and had to wash it off pretty quickly. I had to throw away the rest of the packet which was sad because it did work well. I do love the lip balm though.


 That's so funny, I absolutely LOVED the smell of the scrub. I can see how it could be a polarizing smell though. It's very earthy and unique. Different strokes for different folks!

Also, BeFine is on HauteLook right now! Looks like a decent discount. For those who received usable samples, what products did you like?


----------



## StillPooh (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m not sure if this was covered or not, but I read somewhere that Befine emailed all the Birchboxers that got expired products. Is this true? because I never received an email from them. I'm not mad or anything, I just want to know if I was passed over for some reason.
> 
> Thanks ladies! And thanks to everyone who figured out that the products were expired and alerted Birchbox! I am so impressed with BBs response!


 I think you have to contact them. I did not (only complained to Birchbox via e-mail), and so haven't heard anything from Befine. But frankly, I don't want anything from them!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 1, 2012)

If anyone has an extra signup link for gossip girl box, can you plz PM me? Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 2, 2012)

For those of you who got the Zoya polish in Farrah, how would you describe the color? Are there any dupes? The color Cho looks a little easier to wear so I'm trying to make up my mind which to buy.


----------



## Meggpi (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who got the Zoya polish in Farrah, how would you describe the color? Are there any dupes? The color Cho looks a little easier to wear so I'm trying to make up my mind which to buy.


 http://www.scrangie.com/2012/01/zoya-true-collection-and-fleck-effect.html She does a better job describing it than I would.  It's a dirty safari khaki type color.  What's easier to wear depends on your skin tone I suppose.  I ended up loving Farah, and have a lot of problems with beiges (very fair, very cool, very pink skin)


----------



## StillPooh (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who got the Zoya polish in Farrah, how would you describe the color? Are there any dupes? The color Cho looks a little easier to wear so I'm trying to make up my mind which to buy.


 If you have an ULTA nearby, they were having a Buy 2 Get 1 free polish sale that included Zoya when I was there a few days ago. 

I bought Cho from Birchbox and it is a warm beige color. Kind of a pain to get a streak free finish with, IMO. I did 2 coats but it coulda used 3.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you have to contact them. I did not (only complained to Birchbox via e-mail), and so haven't heard anything from Befine. But frankly, I don't want anything from them!


I never recieved an email from Befine either.  I was really interested in purchasing their products up until all this with expired products &amp; esp. without getting a response from them. They wont be getting any of my $$$


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.scrangie.com/2012/01/zoya-true-collection-and-fleck-effect.html She does a better job describing it than I would.  It's a dirty safari khaki type color.  What's easier to wear depends on your skin tone I suppose.  I ended up loving Farah, and have a lot of problems with beiges (very fair, very cool, very pink skin)





> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have an ULTA nearby, they were having a Buy 2 Get 1 free polish sale that included Zoya when I was there a few days ago.
> 
> I bought Cho from Birchbox and it is a warm beige color. Kind of a pain to get a streak free finish with, IMO. I did 2 coats but it coulda used 3.


 Thank you ladies so much! I don't have an ULTA near by. =(   Weird thing is, I checked Ulta online and they only sell Zoya in the store, not online so bummer. I'll just use my birchbox points to get some polish. Birchbox and the Zoya website are the only ways I can buy Zoya around here.

And Meggpi thank you for that website, those swatches are great. I think I already have some colors similar to Cho, but Farah looks very unique. I've had my eye on deborah lippmann's fashion and waking up in vegas, and farah looks similar. Farah looks like a good base to try newspaper nails http://blog.birchbox.com/post/20988260054/how-to-get-a-newspaper-manicure-nailing-it


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

Just received a response from Birchbox. Still nothing from Befine.

Quote: Hi Sarah,

Thanks for getting in touch with us!

We definitely wouldn't recommend using the product if the expiration date is not visible, especially since SPF is no longer as effective once past the expiration date. Since the products were purchased directly from Befine, there is nothing we can do as far as continuing transactions go. It looks like their return policy isn't posted clearly on their website. I'm not sure why, but hopefully they'll get back to you soon in regards to that. 

If you ever purchase a product from our website and need to return it, we have a great free 90-day return policy. All you have to do is let us know what product you need to return and we'll send you a return shipping label via email. We take the quality of the products we send out very seriously and always investigate immediately when an issue with a product comes up. We do know that natural products with SPF generally expire much quicker than SPF products that use chemical preservatives, but definitely never use an SPF product that does not have a clear expiration date. 

Don't hesitate to contact us if you have any other questions/concerns and have a wonderful day!

Best,

Crystal

Im not sure she understands that I emailed to just make them aware of the situation. I hope someone who deals with brands and marketing sees it!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received a response from Birchbox. Still nothing from Befine.
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received a response from Birchbox. Still nothing from Befine.
> 
> Im not sure she understands that I emailed to just make them aware of the situation. I hope someone who deals with brands and marketing sees it!


 I just messaged you regarding this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah I was hoping they would just take this into consideration for the future. I'm bummed at the moment. Still no order or tracking # and no email back or phone call back from Befine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and if they have no stock of fresh products, please just refuse my order and give me my money back already!


----------



## StillPooh (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies so much! I don't have an ULTA near by. =(   Weird thing is, I checked Ulta online and they only sell Zoya in the store, not online


 I'm not positive, but I think that has to do with the shipping restrictions on nail polish. Some etailers don't want to deal with the ground shipping requirement (because it's flammable). 



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I never recieved an email from Befine either.  I was really interested in purchasing their products up until all this with expired products &amp; esp. without getting a response from them. They wont be getting any of my $$$


 I talked a good game until I saw the BeFine prices on Haute Look today! If my moisturizer has expired SPF, I'll just wear additional sunscreen.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 2, 2012)

You should reply back and just say you are making them aware of CS issues with one of their partners and you understand they can't do anything. This person obviously did not read your email.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received a response from Birchbox. Still nothing from Befine.
> 
> Im not sure she understands that I emailed to just make them aware of the situation. I hope someone who deals with brands and marketing sees it!


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should reply back and just say you are making them aware of CS issues with one of their partners and you understand they can't do anything. This person obviously did not read your email.


 yeah i did. I let them know that I was just emailing them to make sure they were aware of what was going on. So we'll see if another CS rep replies with a more fitting response.


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah i did. I let them know that I was just emailing them to make sure they were aware of what was going on. So we'll see if another CS rep replies with a more fitting response.


 
Yeah please let us know. I'm still waiting on my products. Maybe they are working on a fresh batch LOL...wishful thinking...


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 3, 2012)

Those of you that requested samples from Jouer how long did it take for you to receive the sample from when you sent them your address?


----------



## tameloy (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you that requested samples from Jouer how long did it take for you to receive the sample from when you sent them your address?


 It was maybe 4 days. They sent me packets instead of the little tubes of the moisture tint.


----------



## GinaM (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you that requested samples from Jouer how long did it take for you to receive the sample from when you sent them your address?


  About 4-5 days.


----------



## mrsd1 (May 3, 2012)

So, I know that this is old, but I FINALLY got around to using my Dirt scrub that was in my April BB. Did anyone else completely love this?!? After one use, it seriously made my face feel soooo smooth! waiting on more points to order the full size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mrsd1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I know that this is old, but I FINALLY got around to using my Dirt scrub that was in my April BB. Did anyone else completely love this?!? After one use, it seriously made my face feel soooo smooth! waiting on more points to order the full size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's a body scrub! It seemed waaaaaay too oily and heavy for me to like it on my face, I didn't even like how slimey it made my legs feel.


----------



## mrsd1 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a body scrub! It seemed waaaaaay too oily and heavy for me to like it on my face, I didn't even like how slimey it made my legs feel.


 I do understand it is a body scrub.....although i have a super DRY face and skin in general, and sometimes use an oil on my face to help out with the dryness(about once a week). I tried it first on my arms, and thought why not give it a shot!


----------



## tevans (May 3, 2012)

Can someone post a pic or describe the packaging of the expired be fine samples? The samples I got had no dates on them ( well none that my old eyes could fine ), also I got 5 envelope samples of the be fine . Three were cleansers and 2 were lotions. Any help y'all can give ,I'd appreciate it.


----------



## astokes (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The expiration date on the Befine samples is along the edge. It can be hard to read. I was the lucky winner of some the 2009/07 samples. So disappointing. I'm travelling soon and was all set to pack these.


 @tevans  The expiration date is only on the moisturizer with SPF. Hard to see.


----------



## onematchfire (May 4, 2012)

My Zoya Blogger Collection arrived yesterday. The formula seems to take forever to dry and is quite sheer, but the colors are lovely after three coats. I'll swatch as soon as I can get decent quality pictures ( so long as you agree to ignore my desperate need for a professional manicure and lack of self-painting skill).


----------



## mega789 (May 4, 2012)

I'm getting quite frustrated with Befine right now! I placed an order on the 26th which was actually the night of the 25th and I still have not received it or received any contact from them. I have emailed them and also called them and left a voice mail. When I login my order says "no" under processed and there is no tracking number. My money has been taken and I did receive an automatic confirmation email when I first placed my order. I'm worried since they do not reply at all. If I hear or receive nothing soon I will have to dispute the charge on my card. Nice way to redeem themselves!


----------



## becarr50 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting quite frustrated with Befine right now! I placed an order on the 26th which was actually the night of the 25th and I still have not received it or received any contact from them. I have emailed them and also called them and left a voice mail. When I login my order says "no" under processed and there is no tracking number. My money has been taken and I did receive an automatic confirmation email when I first placed my order. I'm worried since they do not reply at all. If I hear or receive nothing soon I will have to dispute the charge on my card. Nice way to redeem themselves!


 Honestly, everything I've heard about Befine on MUT makes me not want to buy from them. Seems like people have had more negative experiences than positive ones. Their product might be great, but it seems like a hassle to have to deal with all the extra stuff.  Good luck. I hope everything gets sorted out for you!


----------



## ladygrey (May 4, 2012)

I placed an order right around the same time you did, and I'm having the same issues. This is really worrisome and frustrating. They haven't replied to anything, but they had no problem taking my money right away. 



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting quite frustrated with Befine right now! I placed an order on the 26th which was actually the night of the 25th and I still have not received it or received any contact from them. I have emailed them and also called them and left a voice mail. When I login my order says "no" under processed and there is no tracking number. My money has been taken and I did receive an automatic confirmation email when I first placed my order. I'm worried since they do not reply at all. If I hear or receive nothing soon I will have to dispute the charge on my card. Nice way to redeem themselves!


----------



## mega789 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed an order right around the same time you did, and I'm having the same issues. This is really worrisome and frustrating. They haven't replied to anything, but they had no problem taking my money right away.


 This is worrisome for sure. I spent more money than I wanted to. Is anyone even in their office! Are they even in business? Makes me think they are going out of business and were getting rid of old stock...


----------



## ladygrey (May 4, 2012)

After learning that I'm not the first to experience these issues, I'm really starting to wonder the same thing. I'll be sure to post here if I hear anything at all!



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is worrisome for sure. I spent more money than I wanted to. Is anyone even in their office! Are they even in business? Makes me think they are going out of business and were getting rid of old stock...


----------



## snllama (May 6, 2012)

For anyone who is wondering, I got a reply back from Birchbox.

Quote: Hi Sarah,

Thanks for letting us know. We're definitely looking very closely at our relationship with Befine right now as the April box situation was disenchanting for us to say the least. It is disappointing that they have not gotten back to you. You could try reaching out to them via social media and perhaps they'll get back to you since it's more public? 

Best,

Crystal

So I have written on their facebook wall and they didnt respond to that. If we all contact birchbox, maybe Be Fine will finally come out of their hiding spot?


----------



## mega789 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who is wondering, I got a reply back from Birchbox.
> 
> So I have written on their facebook wall and they didnt respond to that. If we all contact birchbox, maybe Be Fine will finally come out of their hiding spot?


 I am going to email Birchbox Monday for sure!


----------



## ladygrey (May 6, 2012)

Me too! This is really worrisome. I would like to get my stuff from Befine (or at least get a full refund) because I am interested in trying out their stuff, but Sarah's scratched off expiration date and the lack of tracking info and the silence on their end isn't a good sign. I'll definitely be sending an email to BB.



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am going to email Birchbox Monday for sure!


----------



## RosieBell (May 7, 2012)

Motherâ€™s day is just round the corner and with 700 BB points Iâ€™m all set to hit the bargain for my May Box which has been put together for mommyâ€™s delight with  Jouer gloss,  Stila eye shadow and those special anti-ageing and rejuvenating serums plus mud packs.  Iâ€™m also eyeing http://yourskinlooksgreat.com products to couple up with my BB. What are your plans for M-Day? Iâ€™m so excited.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 7, 2012)

Hey did anyone else take advantage of the BeFine code?? Sorry I haven't read the last couple of pages of this thread because I wanted to post this so badly. Anyways my order came today. I GOT EXPIRED SAMPLES. AGAIN. DIRECTLY FROM BEFINE. And, as the topper, the samples are more expired than my first samples by an entire year. I am beside myself pissed off right now. They got a very nasty email from me. How dare they dispose of their expired samples AND make money off of me. This is no longer an "oversight" to me. Sorry for the rant, but I AM PISSED.


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey did anyone else take advantage of the BeFine code?? Sorry I haven't read the last couple of pages of this thread because I wanted to post this so badly. Anyways my order came today. I GOT EXPIRED SAMPLES. AGAIN. DIRECTLY FROM BEFINE. And, as the topper, the samples are more expired than my first samples by an entire year. I am beside myself pissed off right now. They got a very nasty email from me. How dare they dispose of their expired samples AND make money off of me. This is no longer an "oversight" to me. Sorry for the rant, but I AM PISSED.


 
I just PM'ed you. I'm quite mad right now myself. Oh I misread and thought "you" got a nasty email from them. Good luck and hope you get this resolved!


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2012)

After watching this debacle, BeFine will NEVER get a penny from me. This is a very irresponsible company.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 7, 2012)

Ok...I just read back a little bit and saw some other posters with issues with BeFine.  I placed my order on 4/25 and got it today 5/7.  I emailed on 4/29 because I thought it was odd that they had charged my credit card, but it wasn't "processed" according to their website.  About 20 minutes later, a woman left me a voicemail.  She said she was from BeFine, she gave me a big sob story about how she had to work by herself on Sunday "to help sort out the packet situation".  My order "was taking a long time because I ordered the sampler packets".  She said they had to "check every single packet"  (I felt bad then, but now I feel like, "NOT MY PROBLEM, GET YOUR SH*T TOGETHER".)  Anyways, she also said that orders will never show up as "processed", they don't provide shipping confirmation or tracking info.  It is literally like, "Well, when it shows up, you'll have it."  I so wanted to love this company.  I am DONE.  I really actually want my money back too.  GRRRRRRRR.....I am super frustrated and feel like I've been taken advantage of.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just PM'ed you. I'm quite mad right now myself. Oh I misread and thought "you" got a nasty email from them. Good luck and hope you get this resolved!


 Hahaha...I saw your PM but I was on my phone when I tried to respond and it disappeared.  Yeah, I SENT the nasty email.  God help BeFine if they get nasty with me.  I am so upset though.  I really am kind of feeling taken advantage of.  "Oh well here's a way we can get rid of old, expired stock and still make money, YAY!"  That's really what I am beginning to feel.  As I said before, this is no longer a simple oversight.


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha...I saw your PM but I was on my phone when I tried to respond and it disappeared.  Yeah, I SENT the nasty email.  God help BeFine if they get nasty with me.  I am so upset though.  I really am kind of feeling taken advantage of.  "Oh well here's a way we can get rid of old, expired stock and still make money, YAY!"  That's really what I am beginning to feel.  As I said before, this is no longer a simple oversight.


 Yeah I am in shock that they would send expired samples after what went down with Birchbox. Wasn't the whole reason they offered to give us a discount was to prove themselves and make things right? Why would they do totally the opposite. It doesn't make any sense to me or business sense at all. Maybe they only have expired stock and it makes me wonder what the expiration dates are on the BeFine products that BB is selling.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

I am sooo sorry you girls went through that, especially after trying to give the company another chance to redeem themselves. I now know for sure I will never, ever! do business with them. I plan telling my friends to steer clear of befine, too. Despicable! That is infuriating, I would report them to the business bureau in their state.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

> I am sooo sorry you girls went through that, especially after trying to give the company another chance to redeem themselves. I now know for sure I will never, ever! do business with them. I plan telling my friends to steer clear of befine, too. Despicable! That is infuriating, I would report them to the business bureau in their state.


 Yes, this is all so infuriating and frustrating and unbelievable. Especially after my order was held because they had to "check all the packets". Whatever. I did tell them, in the nasty email I fired off, that word of mouth is a HUGE resource, especially in the beauty community. And, big surprise, I haven't heard a peep from them. Before I was getting voicemails on a Sunday afternoon. There really is NO excuse for this happening a second time. None. As of right now my attitude is BeFine = BEWARE.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

yeah I cant believe a week later still no response from them! And it looks like they have stopped updating all social media. 

Are you able to dispute a charge on your card for a situation like this? I mean I have the products but I want to return them and they aren't giving me any means to do so!


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I cant believe a week later still no response from them! And it looks like they have stopped updating all social media.
> 
> Are you able to dispute a charge on your card for a situation like this? I mean I have the products but I want to return them and they aren't giving me any means to do so!


 I paid with my Visa CC.  I have never had to dispute a charge with them so I don't know how that goes.  I've had to dispute Debits with my bank because my husband travels a lot and we got caught in one of those ATM scammer/scanners in NYC, and were taken for $500.  They refunded me no problem.  I don't know about my credit card company.  It's funny because 2 weeks ago they were responding to me with phone calls on a Sunday afternoon.  As of now I have still heard nothing.  This really is only fueling my fire.  My husband keeps saying "you only actually spent $30, just let it go."  NO.  That is not even half a tank of gas for me.  AND THIS IS NOT MY FAULT!!!!  It's not like I am just unhappy with the product.  I mean, they freaking held my order to "check the packets", and sent me even OLDER samples than I got from Birchbox.  UUUGGGHHHHH.  Sorry for the rant.  I am just so mad!  I think I screwed up by automatically thinking they were a reputable company because they work with BB.  And its not like I haven't heard of them.  Again, sorry...just mad!!!

And for you, are they just completely not responding to you?  Have you tried calling?  I really want to call them, but I'm almost afraid to.  I imagine lots of bad language directed at some poor girl who just answers the phone while she goes to college, hahahhhaa.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

If you call again, make sure you write down names and ask for a manager/superviser, need to be talking to higher up people and let them know. Especially since you were told that your products were checked and verified. Crazy people @Befine are going to lose business.


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

I have emailed BeFine a few times and also called and left voice messages since they do not answer their phone. I also posted on their facebook page. I have yet to receive any response from them. I still have no order and it has now been 13 days. You would think if they maybe are trying to get fresh product, that they would contact me to let me know they are out of stock and working on it. At this point I feel like my money was justs taken and I have to dispute it.


----------



## ladygrey (May 8, 2012)

I've sent several emails and I've attempted to call, and I've heard nothing back. Right now, I'm incredibly furious. I want to just cancel my order and get a refund, but they're not giving me an opportunity to do so! I'm assuming that when/if I ever get my stuff, it's going to be expired like everyone else's. I know I'll be able to dispute the charge since I have a really awesome credit union, but that's really something that I didn't want to do. They really dug themselves deeper with this whole debacle. BeFine will NEVER get my money again, and I'd really like 'em to give back the money I did already give them. I hope Birchbox seriously reconsiders their relationship with them after all of this.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I cant believe a week later still no response from them! And it looks like they have stopped updating all social media.
> 
> Are you able to dispute a charge on your card for a situation like this? I mean I have the products but I want to return them and they aren't giving me any means to do so!


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have emailed BeFine a few times and also called and left voice messages since they do not answer their phone. I also posted on their facebook page. I have yet to receive any response from them. I still have no order and it has now been 13 days. You would think if they maybe are trying to get fresh product, that they would contact me to let me know they are out of stock and working on it.* At this point I feel like my money was justs taken and I have to dispute it*.


 I feel the same even though I got a product....it's just not usable.  I feel like it will be hard, if not impossible, to get a refund.  Well, if that turns out to be the case I'll be upset.  However, they have already cost themselves 10x the amount I spent just by me posting on here.  I know there are regular posters and even more lurkers who are reading this and will not do business with BeFine,  That is almost worth not getting refund of my little $30.


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I spent $40 and while that may not be a whole lot, it is a whole lot to just poor down the drain and could really be put to better use,

especially since I never got my products. I wonder if the company is a one man show these days. I emailed BB Monday and I'll decided what to do after i speak to them.


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

I bought around $30 worth of Befine during their Haute Look event. Even though it has yet to ship, there's no way to change an order once it has been placed. But the only item that contains sunscreen and therefore might turn out to be expired is the day moisturizer; I'll still be able to use the cleanser, the night cream, and the neck cream. But I *definitely* would not buy their products again!


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

You know, I also got a bigger sample of the Daily Moisturizer With SPF in one of the other kits I ordered.  It's very odd.  The crimped end, where the exp date would be, looks like it's been chewed on.  I am not kidding, it was completely torn up and there was a 10/2012 expiration date sticker very loosely placed over top of it.  i touched it and it fell off.  I am not confident it is not expired.  i am just so flipping frustrated.  And apparently they've stopped responding to people.  WTF???.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I spent $40 and while that may not be a whole lot, it is a whole lot to just poor down the drain and could really be put to better use,
> 
> especially since I never got my products. I wonder if the company is a one man show these days. I emailed BB Monday and I'll decided what to do after i speak to them.


 This whole thing sucks.  If either one of use were to pull the same crap, it would be called 'fraud" or "stealing".  And I am also wondering if things are turning upside down @ Befine right now.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, I also got a bigger sample of the Daily Moisturizer With SPF in one of the other kits I ordered.  It's very odd.  The crimped end, where the exp date would be, looks like it's been chewed on.  I am not kidding, it was completely torn up and there was a 10/2012 expiration date sticker very loosely placed over top of it.  i touched it and it fell off.  I am not confident it is not expired.  i am just so flipping frustrated.  And apparently they've stopped responding to people.  WTF???.


 that is what started my whole issue with me. I got my order fine, but scratching out an exp is not okay in my book. On my shipping container is there is a name/company

Mike Barbanel

732-616-4793

Hanan Enterprise Sales Inc

411 Bell Street

Piscataway NJ 08854

Im assuming this is a business phone number. I plan on calling once I finish my darn paper.


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

> You know, I also got a bigger sample of the Daily Moisturizer With SPF in one of the other kits I ordered.Â  It's very odd.Â  The crimped end, where the exp date would be, looks like it's been chewed on.Â  I am not kidding, it was completely torn up and there was a 10/2012 expiration date sticker very loosely placed over top of it.Â  i touched it and it fell off.Â Â I am not confident it is not expired


You can still use it, if you like the product. Just don't depend on it for your sun protection. Most of my foundations have SPF in them, too. So I will still use the moisturizer.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

> You can still use it, if you like the product. Just don't depend on it for your sun protection. Most of my foundations have SPF in them, too. So I will still use the moisturizer.


 Yeah, I know, and that's fine. If people choose to do that it is their choice. My problem with them is that it has almost turned into a situation were they are knowingly sending these products out. And what about all the products that don't even have exp dates? They just have lot numbers, so as consumers we have no clue if the other items are expired. And I, along with others have forked over more money for this crap. The situation IS NOT OKAY, any way you spin it. (Please don't take my b*tchy attitude as an attitude towards you!!)


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

> that is what started my whole issue with me. I got my order fine, but scratching out an exp is not okay in my book. On my shipping container is there is a name/company Mike Barbanel 732-616-4793 Hanan Enterprise Sales Inc 411 Bell Street Piscataway NJ 08854 Im assuming this is a business phone number. I plan on calling once I finish my darn paper.Â


 I didn't see that that happened with you as well!!! Okay, it's official...something fishy is going on.


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I, along with others have forked over more money for this crap. The situation IS NOT OKAY, any way you spin it. (Please don't take my b*tchy attitude as an attitude towards you!!)


 None taken. I just spent close to $40 on their products through Haute Look before all the feces hit the fan blades, so I'm trying to convince myself more than you. 



 Certainly not trying to make excuses for Befine's crappy corporate practices.


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

What's funny is they think we are stupid. After having expired stuff from BB don't you think thy first thing we are going to do is look at is the expiration date. Is scratching off the dates really going to be believable to people who are already skeptical and looking for the date? 

Yes something is fishy for sure!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same even though I got a product....it's just not usable.  I feel like it will be hard, if not impossible, to get a refund.  Well, if that turns out to be the case I'll be upset.  However, they have already cost themselves 10x the amount I spent just by me posting on here.  I know there are regular posters and even more lurkers who are reading this and will not do business with BeFine,  That is almost worth not getting refund of my little $30.


 I, too, know the frustration of feeling ripped off (not this time from BeFine, but other companies), and it's so much more than the thirty dollars that's at stake.  I didn't repurchase from BeFine during the packet debacle, I just sent for the free night cream because I was one of the BeFine packet Birchboxers and wanted to give them a chance to make it up to me.  I had received the night cream in a previous Birchbox and liked it, and had even received extras through other subs and given them to friends and family with a good recommendation.  Which makes me think, I should find out which subs are in partnership with BeFine and let them know that we as customers are NOT HAPPY with their nonexistent customer service and that sending out expired samples TWICE is not cool, and that even though it didn't happen through their sub, that they should be on the lookout for these practices when working with BeFine. It's not worth alienating your customers to be involved with a company that acts fishy like that.

Anyway, the point of my ramble is this - I was previously a happy consumer of BeFine products and had planned to make purchases in the future with them.  Now, because of your warning and because of my disgust regarding their handling of matters, they are on my do not buy list.  You can let them know this, that because of their colossal blunder with you, people are rightly being warned off buying from their company and they also lost the recommendation to family and friends that they had.  Word of mouth is everything.  I hope you get your money back, but I just wanted to let you know that I appreciate you letting us know what's happening and that we're behind you 100%.  I hope that knowing this helps you with the indignation, I've been there and I hate that feeling.  You're right, it's so much more than the money, it's the principle.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

Maybe all the posters here could send them an email and let them know we're aware of their shady business tactics and that has turned us away and will cost them future business. I plan on sending one, because I received an expired sample pack and was not happy. I debated whether to contact them or just let it go, but then I started seeing all these posts in the last few days. They can easily dismiss one or two emails from dissatisfied customers, but a large amount of people bombarding them about their bad behavior may have a better impact.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 8, 2012)

On another note, I finally got around to trying my TeaForte Cherry Marzipan tea - that was from April's box, right?  I get mine mixed up because I get my boxes all in a big lump every two months.  Anyway, I gave my hubby a sip and he said it "tastes like vacation!".  So funny.  I like it too. 



Makes me want to go on a vacation! lol


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

I just got an email in reply to the nasty one I sent BeFine yesterday. They said that "simply because of your candor and because we want you to be a satisfied customer, we would like to offer you a full size Daily Moisturizer with SPF free of charge. The item we will send has just been manufactured, it is fresh." They didn't even address my concerns about other items possibly being expired. I almost would rather just have my money back. Oh and I think "candor" is code for "expletive filled email", haha.


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email in reply to the nasty one I sent BeFine yesterday. They said that "simply because of your candor and because we want you to be a satisfied customer, we would like to offer you a full size Daily Moisturizer with SPF free of charge. The item we will send has just been manufactured, it is fresh." They didn't even address my concerns about other items possibly being expired.
> 
> I almost would rather just have my money back. Oh and I think "candor" is code for "expletive filled email", haha.


 Oh lucky you haha.

I got an email back basically saying how they have been trying to sort all of their inventory since the BB fiasco and they sent out their sincerest apologies. My order shipped out from a different department than usual.... It did ship out Friday and they will credit me the shipping charge and to let them know if I do not receive it by Friday.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

What email address did you guys use to email them? I have yet to receive any response from them and I emailed them over a week ago!


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

[email protected]

I actually first emailed them after I placed the order and so it took way over a week to get a response.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 8, 2012)

> What email address did you guys use to email them? I have yet to receive any response from them and I emailed them over a week ago!


 [email protected] I also just realized that in the email I just got back they said that they didn't realize that the multi packet box was affected. But when Anita called me on April 29th, she told me that was the reason my order was being held up. WHATEVER.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone actually received the free night cream from BeFine? I requested it, as they said to when they sent out those e-mails but never got anything.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 10, 2012)

I ordered some sample packets from befine using the birchbox code for half price and they sent me the free night cream along with them (even though I did not expect that)!


----------



## ladygrey (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything from them? I just want to cancel and get a refund, but they're making this very difficult.


----------



## celiajuno (May 10, 2012)

I received a sample of the BeFine night cream from Beauty Army. I love the cream because it makes my skin very soft. I was going to buy a full size and the exfoliating cleanser but after reading this thread I am thinking I will take my money elsewhere.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually received the free night cream from BeFine? I requested it, as they said to when they sent out those e-mails but never got anything.


 NOPE! I requested it i guess 2 almost 3 weeks ago now... BEFINE SUCKS


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

IMO if they cared about the 'mishap' they would have sent BB* all new* samples to send us at their expense. Their reaction (not emailing us back or making a statement through BB) says a lot about their business philosophy. I would not be surprised in the near future to hear they no longer exist.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 11, 2012)

I haven't heard anything from them either


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

I too, wanted to buy the exfoliator in full size.. still do but I simply cannot allow myself to fork over the $ to_ them_! I'll be looking for a similar product from a different company


----------



## Hilde (May 11, 2012)

Lurker coming out of the closet here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I bought the travel kit on the BeFine website on the 27th of April, sent an email to them on the 2nd of May but no reply &amp; nothing in the mail so far.. So there's probably quite some people who are in the same boat I suppose..


----------



## StillPooh (May 11, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice from Haute Look today for my Befine products. It'll be interesting to see what the expiration dates are on the products containing SPF.


----------



## mega789 (May 11, 2012)

Ok well after Befine finally emailed me, they told me that I should have my stuff by Friday which is now today. They also told me that meanwhile I was going to get a shipping refund. Well, today I got no package still and I was never issued a shipping refund either.

I just wrote an email and said that I just want to get a complete refund at this point..I mean it's been 16 days...and they were making some fresh stuff from the factory I could understand, but of course communication would help. Maybe they are stamping new expiration dates on the stuff. I just don't know what is going on at this point and I don't care...


----------



## ladygrey (May 12, 2012)

It would be nice if they were making fresh product, but I don't think anyone has any idea what's going on since they haven't been communicating. I emailed them asking for a full refund. I don't even care anymore. I just want my money back. 

Hopefully we'll all be done with this ordeal soon. 



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok well after Befine finally emailed me, they told me that I should have my stuff by Friday which is now today. They also told me that meanwhile I was going to get a shipping refund. Well, today I got no package still and I was never issued a shipping refund either.
> 
> I just wrote an email and said that I just want to get a complete refund at this point..I mean it's been 16 days...and they were making some fresh stuff from the factory I could understand, but of course communication would help. Maybe they are stamping new expiration dates on the stuff. I just don't know what is going on at this point and I don't care...


----------



## mega789 (May 14, 2012)

Well I still have not received an order I placed on Apri 25th from Befine or the shipping credit they promised. Part of my order was a gift for Mother's Day for my mom, so I ended up having to buy her other things. Today I disputed the charge. Looks like I'll be waiting for a long time to get any money back. Horrible customer service! Stay away from this company!!!


----------



## ladygrey (May 14, 2012)

I need to dispute my charge tomorrow. Seriously, this company is the worst. 



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I still have not received an order I placed on Apri 25th from Befine or the shipping credit they promised. Part of my order was a gift for Mother's Day for my mom, so I ended up having to buy her other things. Today I disputed the charge. Looks like I'll be waiting for a long time to get any money back. Horrible customer service! Stay away from this company!!!


----------



## snllama (May 14, 2012)

I'm disputing my charge with my bank next week. The company has yet to contact me and its now been over two and half weeks. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Hilde (May 20, 2012)

Has anybody gotten their money back? I've sent them three emails and no response. Grrrrr.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 20, 2012)

I placed my order on April 22. Emailed repeatedly. I sent one last email last weekend and they actually responded and I got my package this week. I'm definitely not going to be in a rush to order again.


----------



## Hilde (May 20, 2012)

Did you receive a new batch of products?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody gotten their money back? I've sent them three emails and no response. Grrrrr.


 
Yeah were the products fresh? 

I ended up disputing the charge. It's too bad since I really like their products.


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

I emailed them and told them that if my order wasn't cancelled by Friday, I'd be initiating a dispute with my credit card company.

Guess that freaked them right out, because I got a reply in less than 24 hours that told me that my refund should be in my account by Tuesday and that I'll still get the free night cream. 

Whew. I'm still holding my breath until my $30 is back in my account. I'll be happy to wash my hands of this.


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them and told them that if my order wasn't cancelled by Friday, I'd be initiating a dispute with my credit card company.
> 
> ...


 Wow I told them I wanted a refund but got no reply, so I disputed it with the CC company. Looks like the dispute talk got them going on your end. I never got any emails or offers of a free night cream, but I did get my $45 back from paypal.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was so over it I hadn't even opened the box! Just looked. Not expired but my moisturizer expiers 8/2012.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did get the free Night Cream as well but not winning me back.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

This is all really too bad, because befine is a company I was really wanting to explore. Sigh.


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

I had sent a couple of emails and tried to call them a few times before that, and none of that worked. That's when my husband suggested I threaten the dispute thing, since apparently companies haaate it when charges are disputed. And well, as you can see, it worked! Hah. I don't really care if I get the free night cream. I'm just ready to have my money back in my account. 



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow I told them I wanted a refund but got no reply, so I disputed it with the CC company. Looks like the dispute talk got them going on your end. I never got any emails or offers of a free night cream, but I did get my $45 back from paypal.


 It really is. I've heard awesome things about their stuff, and I very badly wanted to try it. I can't see myself giving them a shot in the future, just because this whole experience was such a huge turn off and epic failure. Hopefully they'll get their ish together. 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is all really too bad, because befine is a company I was really wanting to explore. Sigh.


----------



## Hilde (May 22, 2012)

Just sent them one last email threatening to dispute as well. What the hell, people. It's been almost a month!! If I don't get their products I might try the Pangea Organics kit on the BB website, that one looks pretty nice as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

I hope that works for you! When I did it, they emailed me back hella fast and on a Sunday night, too. 



> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sent them one last email threatening to dispute as well. What the hell, people. It's been almost a month!! If I don't get their products I might try the Pangea Organics kit on the BB website, that one looks pretty nice as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## mega789 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that works for you! When I did it, they emailed me back hella fast and on a Sunday night, too.


 It's sad that they will only respond to a threat like that. I emailed, called and left messages and sent the final email that I wanted a full refund. I think that I tried enough and got sick of it and just did the dispute. What's sad is that there are no apologies, no explanation &amp; no nothing on their end. 

I'm disappointed because I thought my mom would like a set for Mother's day &amp; I knew I'd like a set too cause I love their cleansers and day cream.


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

It really is sad. I wanted very badly to give them a chance because I've heard great things about their products, but after this, there is no way. I didn't get any sort of apology either. They really need to work on their customer service. 



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's sad that they will only respond to a threat like that. I emailed, called and left messages and sent the final email that I wanted a full refund. I think that I tried enough and got sick of it and just did the dispute. What's sad is that there are no apologies, no explanation &amp; no nothing on their end.
> ...


----------



## Hilde (May 22, 2012)

Well whaddayaknow. Got a reply this morning, saying they'd emailed me on Sunday already (suuuure. teacher here, we've heard all the excuses haha). Apparently they didn't have any more moisturizer samples so they sent me a full-size instead. That would definitely make me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If it actually arrives..


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

Ohhh, goodness! These guys. Hopefully you actually get your moisturizer! 



> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well whaddayaknow. Got a reply this morning, saying they'd emailed me on Sunday already (suuuure. teacher here, we've heard all the excuses haha). Apparently they didn't have any more moisturizer samples so they sent me a full-size instead. That would definitely make me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If it actually arrives..


----------



## Hilde (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I ordered the travel kit, which was only ~20 bucks incl shipping, but still.. I'll be keeping an eye on my mailbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

That's one of the things I ordered! I also got some of the fragrance mists. I don't expect that I'll get my sample, and I'm meh. So over it. My money is back in my account now; so happy to be done with this!



> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I ordered the travel kit, which was only ~20 bucks incl shipping, but still.. I'll be keeping an eye on my mailbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (May 22, 2012)

Ugh, I was going to keep quiet about the mistake BeFine made with me, because they seemed to be making it right, but I emailed them 11 days ago and haven't heard back.

Basically I got someone else's order - it had her billing information, but my shipping address. I'm assuming she got my order, too. I didn't realize right away, because we had both gotten kits - hers was actually more expensive, but had fewer items, because they were full size. The thing I had really wanted was the toner, and of course that didn't come with hers, haha. Once I realized it wasn't my order, I checked the packing slip, and lo and behold...

Anyway, I emailed BeFine to let them know the situation. I told them I had not opened any of the individual products, but had opened the packages they came in, and that normally I'd be fine if they just told me to keep it, since it was more expensive than what I had ordered, but I had really wanted that toner.

They emailed me back to let me know that I would be receiving ANOTHER package meant for the other person (presumably they had re-shipped it, also to the wrong address?) and that I should refuse it, or return it to BeFine if delivery was completed. They said to keep the package I had received and they would be sending me a full size toner (yay!)

The second package was delivered when I wasn't home, so I was unable to refuse it. I was also unsure of whose package it was...I assumed it was too big to be mine, just a toner, but did I really want to send something back if it was actually mine? Also, I wasn't sure if I would have to pay shipping if I tried to send it back.

I sent BeFine an email with those questions on the 11th, and haven't heard back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As a result, the package is still sitting on my couch. Sorry Vanessa, if you're out there!

I also wanted to mention that with Vanessa's order came the Six Packettes sampler......with a moisturizer packette......with an expiration date of "2009/07." *headdesk* None of the other products I got had expiration dates that I could find, just lot numbers (maybe they don't have expiration dates, since they don't have SPF?). My full size moisturizer did have an expiration date of 04/2013 though, phew!

I'm pretty bummed, because I've tried some of BeFine's products through Birchbox before and really liked them. Maybe if I decide to buy their products in the future, I need to do so through Birchbox or some alternate seller that I know will respond to my customer service needs? lol

Anyway, this is really long, sorry! I wasn't sure how to explain the situation more concisely, haha.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

For sure, all the horror stories have reinforced Befine is a company I never want to do business with. Ughh..


----------



## jaimelesmots (May 23, 2012)

All this crazy with Befine is really disappointing. They had a great in with Birchbox, but they went and screwed it up with poor customer service and bad products.

On the other hand, If anyone is looking for a sampler pack I highly suggest the Juice Beauty one. I got it from Birchbox in April and I absolutely love it. I think Ulta also sells it. The samples are really large (they've lasted me 2 months so far with 2 times daily washing) and it's organic.

Good luck to all you ladies battling Befine!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All this crazy with Befine is really disappointing. They had a great in with Birchbox, but they went and screwed it up with poor customer service and bad products.
> 
> ...


 I absolutely love my Juice Beauty moisturizer from my April box. I want to get the sample kit but it says it only has a month's worth of product.


----------



## jaimelesmots (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love my Juice Beauty moisturizer from my April box. I want to get the sample kit but it says it only has a month's worth of product.


 

Supposedly, that's what it said, but as I said I"ve gotten 2 months out of mine. The sample sizes are pretty large in my opinion. I'm also pretty religious about washing my face morning and night each day. I was surprised it lasted me this long.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops I thought that you meant you got a sample IN your April Birchbox, not that you had bought the kit.




I'm glad you said it has lasted more than a month. I may have to try it soon.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 24, 2012)

Ok so this is weird.  I had to email Befine AGAIN about something.  Remember that full size moisturizer they promised me because they sent me a second expired sample??  Yeah, that was 5/8, and I haven't seen it yet, so I just emailed them demanding they refund my money since they #1. Sent me expired samples, and  #2. Lied to me about not knowing about it.  I hope if I have dispute the charge on my cc that they don't give me a hassle about it. 

Anyways, here's what I found odd.  I tried to email them through their site while I was signed into my account and when I pushed "send", it would come back "unauthorizied user".  I did it a couple times and it kept saying that.  Since I still have the email from "Mike B", you know the one saying they are going to send me a full size blah blah blah,  I figured I would just reply to his email.  Then I noticed that when he sent that email to me, it was cc'd to an AOL email address.  I also cc'd that same email in case it was like a manager at Befine or something.  I googled the email and it is tied to a real estate agent in NJ (where Befine Is) who apparently also does marketing/accounting/consulting.   

I don't know what the hell is going on with this company, but my advice to anyone from here on out is to just stay away.  I've tried and tried to give them a chance, and now I'm out $30, have a box of unusable products, and my emails are being cc'd to some real estate agent.  I think this company is bad news.  And it really irks me that they think it's ok to not provide shipping details or confirmations, or even update your order to show it has been processed.  As Anita stated "it will never say that it's processed." 

Sorry for the ramble.  This company is giving me an ulcer.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 24, 2012)

Seriously though, is Befine just some guy running a business out of his house?  That is the only reason that I could see for any of this to be happening, haha....


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so this is weird.  I had to email Befine AGAIN about something.  Remember that full size moisturizer they promised me because they sent me a second expired sample??  Yeah, that was 5/8, and I haven't seen it yet, so I just emailed them demanding they refund my money since they #1. Sent me expired samples, and  #2. Lied to me about not knowing about it.  I hope if I have dispute the charge on my cc that they don't give me a hassle about it.
> 
> ...


 Oh, WOW. There is some hinky stuff going on with this company, and I don't like it one bit. I used the [email protected] email when I sent mine. Say that you're going to dispute the charge (that'll get their attention really quick) and tell them exactly why. That's how I was able to get my money back after weeks of no replies and no one picking up the phone.

I don't know if you guys are going to do this, but I'm going to send an email to Birchbox telling them about all of these issues with Befine. I seriously hope they reconsider working with them in the future.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, WOW. There is some hinky stuff going on with this company, and I don't like it one bit. I used the [email protected] email when I sent mine. Say that you're going to dispute the charge (that'll get their attention really quick) and tell them exactly why. That's how I was able to get my money back after weeks of no replies and no one picking up the phone.
> 
> I don't know if you guys are going to do this, but I'm going to send an email to Birchbox telling them about all of these issues with Befine. I seriously hope they reconsider working with them in the future.


 Yes I did include that I would be disputing the charge, and exactly why I am doing that..  Believe me, I have not minced words with them in any email I've had to send them.  I haven't exactly been rude but I let them know that they are not pulling one over on me.  And the [email protected] was the first email I tried, it won't work for me now.  That's how I had always emailed them before.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

Wow...this company is just...wow. I kinda don't even know what to say about them anymore!



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I did include that I would be disputing the charge, and exactly why I am doing that..  Believe me, I have not minced words with them in any email I've had to send them.  I haven't exactly been rude but I let them know that they are not pulling one over on me.  And the [email protected] was the first email I tried, it won't work for me now.  That's how I had always emailed them before.


----------



## mega789 (May 24, 2012)

Wow all of this is crazy! Sooo fishy. I would dispute it asap so that you can get your money now before they go bankrupt or who knows.



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so this is weird.  I had to email Befine AGAIN about something.  Remember that full size moisturizer they promised me because they sent me a second expired sample??  Yeah, that was 5/8, and I haven't seen it yet, so I just emailed them demanding they refund my money since they #1. Sent me expired samples, and  #2. Lied to me about not knowing about it.  I hope if I have dispute the charge on my cc that they don't give me a hassle about it.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah I did write Birchbox regarding this and didn't get much of a response. Yes please try also and let them know how much the drama is still continuing. I mean Befine received this influx of business thanks to Birchbox. This is all just crazy!!!



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, WOW. There is some hinky stuff going on with this company, and I don't like it one bit. I used the [email protected] email when I sent mine. Say that you're going to dispute the charge (that'll get their attention really quick) and tell them exactly why. That's how I was able to get my money back after weeks of no replies and no one picking up the phone.
> 
> I don't know if you guys are going to do this, but I'm going to send an email to Birchbox telling them about all of these issues with Befine. I seriously hope they reconsider working with them in the future.


----------



## zadidoll (May 24, 2012)

There was an article in the recent Allure magazine about products with SPF. I completely forgot that the US FDA DOES regulate products with sunscreen - anything with a SPF in it is considered a drug so the FDA CAN look into complaints about it. I remember someone - a very long time ago - posted a link to a government database/library... let me go look for it.... Okay, found the site.

http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov

Type in the name of the product and it should come up if it was submitted to the FDA - as required by law if I'm not mistaken. I just saw that Skin79 BB creams - the ones with SPF in it - are listed. I can't find ANY Befine products on it at all and from my understanding if a product contains SPF it has to be submitted to the FDA. I see Olay products, Sephora products, Stila products, Smashbox, Kiehl's... just not Befine.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 24, 2012)

> There was an article in the recent Allure magazine about products with SPF. I completely forgot that the US FDA DOES regulate products with sunscreen - anything with a SPF in it is considered a drug so the FDA CAN look into complaints about it. I remember someone - a very long time ago - posted a link to a government database/library... let me go look for it.... Okay, found the site. http://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov Type in the name of the product and it should come up if it was submitted to the FDA - as required by law if I'm not mistaken. I just saw that Skin79 BB creams - the ones with SPF in it - are listed. I can't find ANY Befine products on it at all and from my understanding if a product contains SPF it has to be submitted to the FDA. I see Olay products, Sephora products, Stila products, Smashbox, Kiehl's... just not Befine.


 Oh my gosh...I completely forgot that at my son's summer camp, I have to sign a permission form because sunblock is considered a drug (the SPF, obviously). SHADY SHADY SHADY!!! This entire thing infuriates me. So much for Birchbox partnering up with reputable brands.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was an article in the recent Allure magazine about products with SPF. I completely forgot that the US FDA DOES regulate products with sunscreen - anything with a SPF in it is considered a drug so the FDA CAN look into complaints about it. I remember someone - a very long time ago - posted a link to a government database/library... let me go look for it.... Okay, found the site.
> 
> ...


 Yup, I work in regulatory and half of my clients are from FDA, sunscreen is a "drug" based on FDA regulations, which is also why kids can't take it to school in their back packs.

There are very strict laws about the labeling of it and the promotion of it. Submitting products through the FDA takes a lot of very technical paper work and a lot of time, though not all OTC products have to go through it.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 25, 2012)

They haven't responded to me yet about a refund, even though I told them why I wanted it and mentioned disputing the charge with my cc company.  I think they are done responding to me.  In the beginning of all of this I never had a problem getting a response.  Now I cannot send emails through [email protected], and Mike B is apparently ignoring me.  I wonder if i've been blocked, like on FB, haha....  My husband keeps telling me to let it go, but I can't!


----------



## Hilde (May 25, 2012)

I finally got my travel kit!! And I even received a full-size moisturizer like they promised (although it does expire in August, but those dates can often be stretched a little bit anyway). Something was definitely off on the sample that I got in my BB, because the fresh one smells very different, very rosemary and not chemical at all. Throwing that shiz away! The cleanser smells exactly the same as my sample though, so I guess that one was a lot fresher?

All in all I'm happy with the stuff I got, but this company definitely needs to clean up their act. Such a shame, cos their stuff is pretty nice!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They haven't responded to me yet about a refund, even though I told them why I wanted it and mentioned disputing the charge with my cc company.  I think they are done responding to me.  In the beginning of all of this I never had a problem getting a response.  Now I cannot send emails through [email protected], and Mike B is apparently ignoring me.  I wonder if i've been blocked, like on FB, haha....  My husband keeps telling me to let it go, but I can't!


 It's the principle of the thing.  I understand.  I hate feeling like people stole my money and that there is no recourse for it.  And them blocking your emails and ignoring you?  That is totally unacceptable.  I hope you get some closure on it and can finally feel like you got some satisfaction, i.e. your money back and an apology, for starters.  Good luck.


----------



## Hilde (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you get some closure on it and can finally feel like you got some satisfaction, i.e. your money back and an apology, for starters.  Good luck.


 I think everybody can wait a veeery long time for that apology. They seem to have a bit of a "f* you" attitude imo.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think everybody can wait a veeery long time for that apology. They seem to have a bit of a "f* you" attitude imo.


 That's too bad.  They had some pretty good products (when they're not expired! sheesh!) but that's no way to treat your customers.  I'm waiting to see what happens to them as a company, it doesn't look good and you'd think they'd want to do damage control.  Guess not.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 30, 2012)

I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread, haha, but I still never heard from Befine and I just emailed Befine again through [email protected] and it went through---but I was not logged into the Befine website this time.  I am unable to email them while logged into my account, but I was able to at the beginning of all of this.  Anyways, I just got off the phone with my credit card company and they are processing the disputed charge.  What I found funny was that the woman at the cc company tried to call Befine so we could have a 3 way call, and try to get it all worked out.  She put me on hold, then came back and told me that she called 3 different numbers for Befine Group LLC and could not reach anyone at any number.  I think Befine is on their way out.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 30, 2012)

The company seems sketchy which is really too bad because I would have tried their stuff


----------



## StillPooh (May 30, 2012)

I sent email to Befine recently concerning their products I purchased through their HauteLook event. Everything was fine but the neck cream, which is weirdly watery in consistency. I guess I'll just consider myself lucky to have only paid $12 for it. I think it's likely that they are indeed in trouble as a company, to be ignoring so many customer complaints.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent email to Befine recently concerning their products I purchased through their HauteLook event. Everything was fine but the neck cream, which is weirdly watery in consistency. I guess I'll just consider myself lucky to have only paid $12 for it. I think it's likely that they are indeed in trouble as a company, to be ignoring so many customer complaints.


 I had a very watery product also.  It was one of the face cleansers (it's in a green tube, came in the travel kit).  It really sucks because it is SO watery that it is virtually impossible to get any in your hand.  You can't put the cap back on the tube while it's in your hand because the product just slides out of your hand and you can't lay the tube down without the cap because it spills out of the tube if it's on it's side.  I am not even exaggerating how watery it is, but I actually think it is supposed to be that way.

I am just so dissapointed with everything to do with Befine.  I've said before that I really wanted to love this company, and I meant it.  They have just ruined any kind of hope I have had for them to redeem themselves.  Ignoring me is not the route they wanted to take.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread, haha, but I still never heard from Befine and I just emailed Befine again through [email protected] and it went through---but I was not logged into the Befine website this time.  I am unable to email them while logged into my account, but I was able to at the beginning of all of this.  Anyways, I just got off the phone with my credit card company and they are processing the disputed charge.  What I found funny was that the woman at the cc company tried to call Befine so we could have a 3 way call, and try to get it all worked out.  She put me on hold, then came back and told me that she called 3 different numbers for Befine Group LLC and could not reach anyone at any number.  I think Befine is on their way out.


 Very strange indeed! Can't believe they blocked you. I don't understand what would make them just ignore us. You would think they would at least have some response to all of us, even if it's a made up one. 

I believe they are on their way out too. Again this could be why none of us are getting any answers, but it would be strange that they would block someone, if they are on their way out anyway. Also it seems that they do read their emails since people with threats were getting a response. Who knows anymore, but good luck to you!


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

This whole Befine mess is crazy- Their concept is a pretty good one and if they would have handled their customer complaints properly they could have received a lot of new business (just from MUT and Birchbox subscribers) - shame on you Befine..


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Very strange indeed! Can't believe they blocked you. I don't understand what would make them just ignore us. You would think they would at least have some response to all of us, even if it's a made up one.Â  I believe they are on their way out too. Again this could be why none of us are getting any answers, but it would be strange that they would block someone, if they are on their way out anyway. Also it seems that they do read their emails since people with threats were getting a response. Who knows anymore, but good luck to you!


 Yeah...I don't know that they've actually "blocked" me. It does seem really funny that in the beginning, I had no trouble emailing and getting a responsible while logged into my account on their site. Now when I do that, a message comes up and says "unauthorized user". If I log out, it goes right through. And the guy that would always email me will no longer respond to me. I don't know...


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey ladies!

Since April is long over and the topic has steered away from BB for the most part, I created a thread for the whole Befine ordeal, and we can continue our discussion there if need be.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126166/befinegate-2012


----------

